
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (April 2018) - whoishiring
Please state the job location and include the keywords
REMOTE, INTERNS and&#x2F;or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome.
When remote work is not an option, include ONSITE.<p>Please only post if you personally are part of the hiring company—no
recruiting firms or job boards. Only one post per month, please. If it
isn&#x27;t a household name, explain what your company does.<p>Commenters: please don&#x27;t reply to job posts to complain about
something. It&#x27;s off topic here.<p>Readers: please only email submitters if you personally are interested
in the job—no recruiters or sales calls.<p>You can also use kristopolous&#x27; console script to search the thread:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519.
======
gmandiant
TGS | Irvine, CA and Princeton, NJ | Full Time | ONSITE | $180 - 250k (base) +
discretionary bonus

TGS is a quantitative hedge fund with offices in Princeton, NJ and Irvine, CA.
We provide challenging problems, excellent benefits and extremely high
compensation. Our staff of 60 employees enjoys an open and collaborative
culture, fully catered breakfast and lunch every day, onsite fitness
facilities and annual retreats. Our health and dental insurance package pays
for 100% of all premiums for all employees and their immediate families, and
we offer generous paternity and maternity leave.

We are looking for talented software engineers and research scientists to join
us. Ideal software engineering candidates demonstrate exceptional programming
and analytical skills with a propensity for developing creative solutions to
complex problems. For research scientists, we like to see a PhD in a
quantitative discipline such as Statistics, Math, Computer Science or Physics
with a strong publication record. Both roles engage in work that directly
contributes to the fund's performance.

If you believe your technical accomplishments stand out for either role, we'd
love to talk to you. Prior experience in finance is _not_ necessary.

For inquiries, questions or to submit resumes, please contact
gmandiant@gmail.com. You absolutely must submit "number 2" in the headline or
your email will go unanswered. Recruiters will go unanswered as well. Thank
you.

~~~
throwaway55356
What the hell is a headline, the email subject line? And why is this a Gmail
address?

~~~
alehul
I'd assume it refers to the email subject line, and it's likely a Gmail
because these quant funds are notoriously secretive and secure. It's
legitimate nonetheless.

------
msolo
Broad Institute of MIT and Harvard | Cambridge/Boston, MA | Associate Software
Engineer | INTERNS, ONSITE, VISA

We're a small team of software engineers, computational biologists,
clinicians, and geneticists building cutting-edge tools and methods for
interpreting some of the largest genomic datasets in the world (~500,000,000
genetic variants in ~200,000 human genomes/exomes). We aim to determine how
genetic variation alters our proteins, biochemical pathways, cells, tissues,
physiology, and traits/susceptibility to disease.

This position involves developing a React component library for visualizing
genomic data. We are looking for friendly people with demonstrated experience
in web tech, an eye for design, and genuine excitement to learn new things.
Experience building performant React web applications preferred. In your
email, please link to an online portfolio/github repo, and bonus points if
you've built a nontrivial data visualization app. Technologies we use: React,
Redux, D3, SVG, Python, GraphQL, nodejs, Docker, Kubernetes, Google Container
Engine.

In this role, you'll receive domain-specific training at a world-class
research institute. We're supportive of candidates interested in transitioning
to graduate school. Your work will be 100% open source and highly visible in
the genetics/genomics community. Our tools are used by tens of thousands of
researchers and physicians around the world who cure disease and make
biological discoveries. Come help shape the future of human genetic data
visualization and discovery!

email: msolomon@broadinstitute.org

~~~
__bee
Do you sponsor VISA for internationals ?

~~~
Q6T46nT668w6i3m
Yes (I’m not the OP, but I work at the Broad Institute.)

~~~
FourSigma
I'm interested but do you have any remote software engineering positions?

------
rwalker
Apple, Inc. | Cupertino

\-- Siri -- Apple’s Siri is looking for exceptional engineers, designers, and
project managers well versed in machine learning, natural language, speech
recognition, server automation, and/or mobile software development. Siri is
used on countless iOS, tvOS and watchOS devices and handles over a billion
requests per week.

If you’re passionate about Music, Natural Language Processing, developing Full
Stack Software Solutions, or one of a variety of our open positions, you’ll be
right at home!

Apply online or send a resume to brittanyd@apple.com.

\-- Security Engineering -- Apple’s Security Engineering and Architecture
group is looking for senior security engineers and DevOps specialists to help
us build systems that protect customers with leading privacy and security
technologies.

Successful candidates will be generalists capable of tackling challenging
engineering problems anywhere in the stack, from the kernel and firmware to
cloud services and applications.

Apply online or send a resume to nectar@apple.com.

~~~
xiaolingxiao
rwalker could I get in touch with you about the machine learning role
directly?

------
fortysixpercent
Replicated | Backend Engineer - All Levels | $90k - $160k + equity | Los
Angeles ONSITE| [https://www.replicated.com](https://www.replicated.com)

We've had a lot of success reaching out to Backend Engineers through Hacker
News to help us in our work building modern deployment frameworks for
enterprise applications, but we have more roles to fill for engineers of all
levels with experience with golang, containerization, schedulers and a passion
for solving challenging technical problems.

At Replicated you will be working on the cloud based and installable aspects
of our product, you'll be working with a talented and experienced team.

Experience that will be useful for this role includes golang, SQL, Docker and
Kubernetes. These roles will be exclusively onsite in Los Angeles.

If you are interested please email austin (at) replicated (dot) com

People interested in technical customer success or support roles are invited
to get in touch as well.

------
RandiShapiro
Visby | light field capture | visby.io | San Francisco (550 Bryant St) | Full-
time | ONSITE | Mid to Senior Software & Support Engineers | $100-140k +
equity DOE

What We Do: VC-backed seed-stage startup building natively holographic capture
and playback for VR, AR, etc. Goodbye, uncanny valley (hello, a lot of math).
We're a software company, but we have a big pile of cameras.

Stack: Python, C++, CUDA, Open GL, AWS.

The Team: There are nine of us total, six on the engineering team. Our team
makes me laugh aloud a few times a week.

Values: We're solving hard problems, so we value creativity, communication,
and generosity in equal measure. We welcome a wide variety of personal and
professional backgrounds and consider applicants without regard to race,
religion, ethnicity, age, gender, sexual identity or expression, medical
condition, socioeconomic status, or any other category of experience.

We're Hiring

• Software Engineer, Virtual Reality:
[http://bit.ly/2Fg7QlQ](http://bit.ly/2Fg7QlQ)

• Support Engineer, VR Dev/Ops:
[https://bit.ly/2pZ2f9W](https://bit.ly/2pZ2f9W)

• and more: [https://jobs.lever.co/visby](https://jobs.lever.co/visby)

------
lambdawitch
The New York Public Library | Senior Android Developer | Full-time + On-site
in NYC | [http://www.librarysimplified.org](http://www.librarysimplified.org)
| [https://www.nypl.org](https://www.nypl.org)

The New York Public Library is reshaping the world of e-books and library
lending with its SimplyE mobile and web applications. Our small, dedicated,
and compassionate team is looking for an exceptional Android engineer to help
us in the quest for ever greater public access to information. Join us in our
efforts at the main NYPL branch location (of Ghostbusters fame) and you'll
experience the pleasure of working full-time on open-source software, enjoy a
healthy work-life balance, and sleep well at night knowing you're doing what's
best for the patrons of the library, not someone else's bottom line.

Our native app is written primarily in Java with new development being
undertaken in Kotlin. You should be competent with Git, know a thing or two
about SQL, and understand the basics of JavaScript and DOM manipulation.
Knowledge of the EPUB format, familiarity with building accessible apps, and a
good understanding of functional programming are major plusses. We're also
very passionate about our institutional values of collaboration and mentoring.

Ready to improve the experiences of library patrons around the US? Send your
résumé to "nypldigitaljobs@nypl.org" and let us know!

------
cbosborn
Rigetti Quantum Computing | Berkeley, CA | ONSITE | Full-time | Web Developer
| Senior Software Engineer | Lead DevOps Engineer | Etc.

At Rigetti we're on a mission to build the world's most powerful computer. We
are a full-stack technology company in the most literal sense: we design,
fabricate, characterize, calibrate, and ultimately deploy our quantum chips
through our software platform, Forest, making them available over the cloud to
users all over the world.

Software engineering is at the heart of our technology, as we develop internal
tools for the many technical divisions within our company, and architect a
state-of-the-art platform for a whole new kind of computing.

The following are just a few of our open positions:

\- Web Developer: you will be building tools for the next-generation of hybrid
quantum/classical computing services, and cutting-edge R&D applications for
the engineering teams that make these machines possible.

\- Senior Software Engineer: you will be responsible for building and
maintaining the software used to characterize quantum devices. Working closely
with our team of talented physicists you will play a direct role in improving
and scaling Rigetti's quantum computers.

\- Lead DevOps Engineer: you will be responsible for ensuring Rigetti's
quantum computing services are engineered for availability and efficiency. You
will be formalizing the DevOps culture at Rigetti to create a world-class,
first-of-its-kind hybrid quantum/classical computing service.

Our stack includes Python, Common Lisp, C, and JavaScript, but most of all we
care how well you can solve problems and learn.

It's not a mission to Mars, but it is quantum computing. Come be a part of
something amazing.

[http://rigetti.com/careers](http://rigetti.com/careers)

------
terracatta
Kolide | Early-Stage | Full-time | Remote first, Onsite optional | Somerville,
MA | [https://kolide.com/](https://kolide.com/)

Kolide is an early-stage startup with a mission to build the world’s next
generation endpoint security and infrastructure analytics platform. At it’s
core, Kolide enables you to ask computers important questions, get back
immediate answers, and take decisive action. Kolide does all this by
leveraging the awesome power of Facebook’s osquery framework and extending it
with built-in security and operations expertise. You'll have the opportunity
to work on open-source software with the creators of osquery, led by a former
FireEye executive.

Our Current Stack:

    
    
      * Go
      * Javascript
      * Kubernetes
      * C++
    

Roles we are hiring for:

    
    
      * Site Reliability Engineer 
      * Software Engineer: Backend, Frontend, and Host 
      * Security Engineer 
    

Contact us at jobs@kolide.co | More info:
[https://kolide.com/careers](https://kolide.com/careers)

------
nyagbit_ns
NYS Attorney General's Office | Privacy & Data Security Engineer | New York,
NY (NYC) | ONSITE

We lead on tech investigations and policy. The NYS Attorney General’s Office
is seeking a highly skilled engineer to help our other engineers and lawyers
with investigations (examples: fake comments on net neutrality; Equifax data
breach; bot-related fraud; etc.) and lawsuits (examples: challenging FCC net
neutrality repeal; suit against Charter for false claims about internet
speeds; etc.).

Ideal candidates are experienced with, and expert in, programming and web dev
tools (JAVA, Python, PHP, SQL, Ruby) and Linux command line tools and
container tech (Docker, etc.).

Job details & application: [https://goo.gl/1ndQG5](https://goo.gl/1ndQG5)
Examples of our work in tech: [https://goo.gl/QXpqTC](https://goo.gl/QXpqTC)

~~~
BCM43
The bachelors degree requirement isn't flexible?

~~~
nyagbit_ns
For a candidate with exceptional skills and experience we may be able to ask
our office's HR department to waive the requirement.

------
felipellrocha
Brex | All engineering positions | Full-time | Newly-grad | San Francisco, CA
| 130k-250k | ONSITE

Backed by the co-founders of PayPal (Max Levchin and Peter Thiel), Y
Combinator, Ribbit Capital, and Carl Pascarella (former CEO of Visa). We are
building the next generation of B2B financial services with better tech and
without the restrictions of legacy technology.

Our Stack is Elixir, Erlang, Postgres, Kubernetes, React, Redux, GraphQL -> We
love functional programming.

What we bring

\- At Brex we take input from everyone. Engineering included. Your voice will
be heard. \- We’d rather have one strong, well-compensated engineer instead of
having five stressed, underpaid engineers. \- Small, accountable and
autonomous teams of amazing people, eager to learn, teach and constantly
improve our way of working. \- We believe that great individual contributors
generate as much (or more!) value as engineering managers, and we compensate
them accordingly.

What you bring

\- Exceptional technical background. \- Strong sense of ownership and
accountability for what you’re building. What you build today will be the
foundation for dozens of other systems in the future. \- Frankness on
discussing technical matters. If you disagree with how things are being done,
we encourage you to speak up. You can attack an idea without attacking the
person behind it. \- Passion for code. We love people that take pride in and
love programming, especially if they’ve done so since a very young age.

(Newly grads, contact us anyway. We love training you guys.)

Job descriptions are here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/brex](https://jobs.lever.co/brex). Feel free to reach
out to me directly and I'll move you through our process: felipe (at) brex
(dot) com.

~~~
atomicnumber1
Do you sponsor VISA for internationals ?

------
vitiell0
Cooklist | Django / React Native | Dallas, TX | Remote | Equity 1-8% Salary
$60-90k Cooklist shows you recipes you can cook with the groceries you buy.

Our app can connect directly to 81 grocery chains like Walmart, Safeway,
Kroger etc. and automatically download every purchase a user makes in store
and online. It uses NLP to match each product purchased to recipe ingredients.
Over 1,000,000 products are matched to 1,000,000 recipes with 95% accuracy.

Cooklist has been live in private beta for 6 months as a web app and we
launched the beta iOS app two weeks ago. Hundreds of users are participating
in the development process. 10,000+ purchases have been downloaded in the last
week. Right now we are a 6 person team with experienced startup founders. You
can see a demo video at [https://cooklist.co](https://cooklist.co)

You can reach me at daniel@cooklist.co

------
ivanzhao
Notion | Software Developer | SF |
[https://www.notion.so](https://www.notion.so) | Full Time | Onsite

Hey founder of Notion here. You can think of it as the next generation
Microsoft Office meets Minecraft (and actually a visual programming language
behind the scene).

This is our product:

[https://notion.so](https://notion.so)

We made a graphic novel about why we exist:

[https://notion.so/about](https://notion.so/about)

Read more market-related comments on Product Hunt. (Notion was one of the
fastest voted of all time):

[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/notion-2-0](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/notion-2-0)

[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/notion-for-
ios](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/notion-for-ios)

We are < 10 people at the moment. The business is growing fast and profitable.
We have a beautiful artist loft in the SF Mission district, with the best
investors out there (notion.so/about). You need to be able to build things and
think conceptually. Email me directly at "ivan@makenotion.com"

~~~
ivanzhao
P.S. A product review covering the recent 2.0 launch
[https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-only-app-you-need-for-
work-...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-only-app-you-need-for-work-life-
productivity-1521640800)

~~~
smaug7
I read this article and downloaded Notion! It's been great to use so far. I
use it for personal and work note taking so far.

------
grosales
WalmartLabs DC - Reston, VA | Software Engineer - Junior, Mid or Senior Full
stack ONSITE - Full-time

Technology is at the heart of our business, enabling Walmart to achieve
revenue of $500 billion in 2017. Each week, our systems serve over a million
associates, and the nearly 260 million customers who visit our 11,504 stores
in 28 countries - under 65 banners. The @Labs teams in Reston are creating the
next generation of store systems using cloud-native technologies.

We are enabling a more efficient workforce through smarter systems that evolve
continuously. We are creating awesome customer experiences through products
that blur the lines between online and physical retail. Best of all, we have a
great work culture!! We encourage continuous learning — hosting talks and
learning opportunities weekly— and we love it when you contribute to an open
source project. We also give back to the community through organized
volunteerism and meetups. Contact us If you are bright, like to be surrounded
by smart people, enjoy challenges, and need to see projects through to the
end!! We are seeking great software engineers who are interested in solving
problems of scale within an increasingly competitive retail landscape.

As a mid to senior engineer, we would like for you to have a good working
knowledge of at least one JVM language (preferably Java or Scala). Junior
candidates can code in any language (though Haskell would be impressive :) ).
Get in touch at wmlabs.dc@gmail.com

~~~
benrussert
Why do you use a gmail address for your contact info?

~~~
sftwentwickler
Trying to get the 5.000 euros for the refer-a-friend program >.<

~~~
grosales
I wish! I don't think we do that anymore though.

------
pkcsecurity
PKC Security | Senior- engineer | Huntington Beach, CA | ONSITE, FULL-TIME |
$120-$160k | [https://pkcsecurity.com](https://pkcsecurity.com)

PKC Security is a small, elite custom dev shop. Our engineers build cutting-
edge, innovative products to solve our clients’ most wicked problems. Our work
spans across the fintech, e-commerce, NGO, and education spaces. We are
looking for a senior dev who can lead other excellent, experienced engineers.
We need someone who is capable of making tough engineering decisions on the
fly for greenfield projects, and then guide a team to implement them
effectively. We offer great benefits and have a strong, empowering company
culture. Our company’s mission is “to make new ways in the wilderness for the
weak to know truth and live free.”

Our stack is Clojure + reagent for web and mobile, and Heroku or AWS with
terraform for DevOps. Knowing Clojure is not required. We have also been known
to experiment with other randomly assorted languages, frameworks, and
infrastructure :)

If you are interested, email Mike at jobs@pkcsecurity.co

~~~
equwal
That email doesn't appear to exist. In fact, that domain doesn't exist.

------
jjazwiecki
New York Public Radio | New York, NY | Full-time | Senior Full Stack Developer
| ONSITE

New York Public Radio is building a dedicated engineering team with the goal
of creating a better experience for fans of experimental and classical music
online. We have some wonderfully talented people involved and we need one more
senior full-stack web developer who knows JS and Python to be the lead
engineer on the team. If you love music, podcasts, and programming, this might
be the perfect job for you.

One of the things I love personally is that we have a proven recurring revenue
stream, so we don't have to worry about running out of capital or finding a
business model, and can just concentrate on building the best possible
experience for the audience that directly supports us. The work environment is
friendly & welcoming, with plenty of free food, cool events, and intellectual
stimulation.

The top requirements are that you've got at least 5 years of relevant
programming experience and enough Django/JavaScript (preferably Ember)
knowledge that you make smart architectural decisions without needing a lot of
oversight.

Here's a link to the job description where you can apply:
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/newyork-public-
radio/job/opUa7fwk](http://jobs.jobvite.com/newyork-public-radio/job/opUa7fwk)

------
gina205
Blockstack | New York HQ | Full-Time, Onsite or REMOTE |
[https://blockstack.org/careers](https://blockstack.org/careers)

Blockstack is a new internet for decentralized apps, powered by blockchain and
designed for personal data ownership. With Blockstack, users control their own
data and keep their privacy, security, and freedom.

Blockstack is a public benefit corp and rapidly growing open source community
with over 13,912 developers globally. It was co-founded by Ryan Shea and
Muneeb Ali in 2013 at Princeton and with Headquarters in NY and a globally
distributed core team.

We raised a Series A in February 2017, and 50M in the Blockstack Token Sale in
November 2017. We are grateful to have the confidence of investors including
Union Square Ventures, Lux Capital, Shana Fisher, Naval Ravikant, Winklevoss
Capital, Digital Currency Group, Foundation Capital, Kevin Rose, Michael
Arrington, and Qasar Younis (former COO of Y Combinator).

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, check out our careers site:
[https://blockstack.org/careers](https://blockstack.org/careers) and Key
Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/blockstack](https://www.keyvalues.com/blockstack)

Tech Stack: Our engineering team builds software using JavaScript/ES6, React,
Redux, and Swift, on the frontend and Python, bash, and Bitcoin Core on the
backend.

Perks: Blockstack offers a competitive salary, generous equity, 100% covered
health insurance, free daily lunch, a computer of your choice along with
accessories to fit your requirements, a professional development budget, a
casual workplace, and standard vacation + unlimited sick days.

~~~
shivamgupta29
Hey,

Would you available to discuss the full stack role? I'm also in NY and open to
a discussion over coffee. Thanks, Shivam (shivamg@alumni.cmu.edu)

------
timols
Aconex | Melbourne, Bangalore | Full-time | Software Engineer, Senior Software
Engineer, Senior UI Engineer | ONSITE | $100k-$175k (varies by location)
Aconex is a highly profitable project collaboration company with most of the
worlds largest construction companies as customers. We are to construction
projects what Atlassian is to software projects.

We have several open roles in various locations:
[https://www.aconex.com/careers/engineering](https://www.aconex.com/careers/engineering)

We're looking to build a team of experienced software developers to help us
bring a new product to market with a strong financial aspect. Our stack is
based on a service oriented architecture, so we have a number of different
technologies at play - Java, Go, Ruby, Python etc. To begin with, you'll be
working with Java 8 (using Dropwizard or Spring Boot), Angular, Typescript as
well as many other tools.

Love to chat stack, so if you're interested - reach out! Technology choice is
open for discussion on new services that we start.

More about us: [https://www.aconex.com](https://www.aconex.com) If you're
interested, email me at timols(at )aconex( dot)com

------
s3nnyy
Quatico.com | Product Manager, Fullstack, Backend, Frontend, Product Manager
(German language needed) | Zurich, Switzerland | SALARY: 95k-130k CHF | ONSITE
| Swiss or EU member-states passport-holders ONLY

Don't get afraid because our website is in German because we hire English
speakers for technical roles.

We have a true "engineering over management" culture. Our CTO, worked with
Erich Gamma at IBM (Gang of Four) and our team of 20 developers consists of
great people both from a technical and "social" perspective.

What we do:

\- Tailored web apps with heavy number crunching on the server - e.g., we
build the software analyzing all the weather data in Switzerland. We do custom
engineering work like platforms that power Swiss cities.

\- We are finishing building a SaaS product for Yoga studios in Zurich that
can be adjusted to other local businesses with a few clicks, meaning that you
can adjust it for the needs of hairdressers also without having to code. This
is a pretty greenfield project.

People say our interview process is awesome:

1) Phone screen with our CTO

2) Two sessions of remote pair-programming with our engineers (no Google-like
algorithmic questions but reasonable coding tasks).

(If you survived until here, you almost have an offer.)

3) Onsite half a day with us. We pay your stay in Zurich and travel expenses.

Send us your profile to:

iwan.gulenko@quatico.com

~~~
nojvek
“German language needed”. That seems to severely restrict your application
pool right?

~~~
et-al
Think the German language requirement is only for the PM.

> _we hire English speakers for technical roles._

------
cldwalker
ReifyHealth | Full-time Software Engineer | Boston | ONSITE, REMOTE (U.S.) |
$100-150K + equity

Hi. We are building clinical trial software that makes a difference in
people's lives. Clinical trials are slow, unpredictable and expensive and we
aim to improve this for everyone's benefit. We have multiple apps in
production and have plenty of interesting features coming up. We care about
building meaningful products, providing delightful user experiences and
actively listening to our users with the goal of continuous improvement. We
actively use, contribute to and author open source libraries. We care about
having a good remote culture and bring remoters in quarterly.

We are hiring for two positions. Full stack developers feel free to apply to
both:

* Mid to Senior Frontend Engineer: HTML, CSS, ReactJS, ClojureScript - [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/089e5e4c-13e9-49c8-93a9-11...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/089e5e4c-13e9-49c8-93a9-11e7f5a8b78f?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

* Mid to Senior Backend Engineer: ClojureScript, Clojure, PostgreSQL - [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/dd9f818f-d94c-4a0c-b97c-06...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/dd9f818f-d94c-4a0c-b97c-06e19f5939a2?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

We are also open to mentoring a junior engineer that is eager to ship product.

If this sounds exciting, we'd love to hear from you! If you have any questions
feel free to reach out to us: engineering-hiring (@) reifyhealth.com.

~~~
vanderZwan
Ah darn, US-only. Looks really interesting, good luck in your endeavours!

------
cevans
Root | Columbus, OH | Full-time | Onsite | $80k-$150k |
[https://joinroot.com](https://joinroot.com)

Root is an auto insurance carrier, like GEICO and Progressive. We use data
science to identify and insure good drivers, reducing insurance premiums for
good drivers significantly as a result.

We're a startup — we're 85 people who have been working on this since March
2015. We've built an iOS and Android app that gathers data on how well people
drive. We use that to set insurance prices. To build the best possible product
and user experience, we went through the arduous process of starting an
insurance carrier from scratch.

We're focused on becoming a national insurance carrier and are now live in 12
states.

We just raised a $51M Series C and we're looking to bring on more talented
engineers.

Tech stack involves Ruby / Rails and Javascript / React Native.

Email us at jobs@joinroot.com to apply and we'll respond to you promptly.

------
ulifigueroa
Wepow | Guadalajara, MEXICO | ONSITE | VISA SPONSORSHIP | Full-time | Senior |
Engineering | 420-780K MXN + Options

 _Who we are?_

Today, Wepow helps hundreds of major brands worldwide; including adidas,
Heineken, FOX, Walmart, make their recruitment process more effective through
our asynchronous and live video interviewing platform. Backed by top Silicon
Valley investors we believe in bringing the recruitment process to the video
and mobile age on a global scale.

 _Why Wepow?_

We’re a distributed company, our Engineering team is located in Guadalajara
where we define and build our products. We’ve already surpassed the product-
market fit phase and we’re growing, so you will have the chance to make an
impact on how we define and scale our products. We’re currently working on a
new project that is already validated, we created an MVP and are pushing it
forward to beta, so you will have the chance to work on this new product and
collaborate with our product team to bring it to life and delight our
customers.

 _Language_

English works for the work environment, however you might learn the basics of
Spanish so you can communicate outside the office.

 _Positions_

Front-end Senior Engineer, see more details and apply:
[https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/Wepow/743999663150756-softw...](https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/Wepow/743999663150756-software-
engineer-front-end-)

Back-end Senior Engineer, see more details and apply:
[https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/Wepow/743999658917542-softw...](https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/Wepow/743999658917542-software-
engineer-back-end-)

------
smortaz
Microsoft | Senior Engineers (Back End / Front End / IDE)| Redmond, WA* |
FULL-TIME ONSITE+REMOTE VISA

Hi Folks - Eng lead for Python Tools teams at Microsoft.

Passionate about dev tools and developer productivity? Then this might
interest you. Currently looking for folks to work on:

* Cross-platform VS Code/Python editor++ ([https://code.visualstudio.com/docs/languages/python](https://code.visualstudio.com/docs/languages/python))

VS Code is a mix of typescript and Python. You can check out the code on
github.

* Azure Notebooks: Jupyter as a Service. ([https://notebooks.azure.com](https://notebooks.azure.com))

Azure Notebooks is a mix of C#/.Net (FE) and Linux/Docker (BE).

I'm looking to hire about 5-7 devs during the next 2 months. Local (Redmond)
is preferred, but exceptions can be made!

All our code, whenever possible, is OSS with a permissive license. You choose
your OS/HW.

Ideal candidates have 4+ years of relevant industry experience. Prior work on
IDEs or Jupyter is a plus!

If interested, pls send your resume to pythonjobs@microsoft.com with the title
"VSC-Python" for VS Code or "AZNB" for Azure Notebooks.

Thanks!

External job posting links (you should apply here as well, though email to the
adrs above will get processed sooner):

[https://careers.microsoft.com/us/en/job/402347/SR-
SOFTWARE-E...](https://careers.microsoft.com/us/en/job/402347/SR-SOFTWARE-
ENGINEER)

[https://careers.microsoft.com/us/en/job/390321/Software-
Engi...](https://careers.microsoft.com/us/en/job/390321/Software-Engineer)

~~~
tgudlek
Hey, what does "FULL-TIME ONSITE+REMOTE VISA" mean exactly?

Does that mean a fully remote position is an option or that you'd include a
person in your team that'd be working from some other existing Microsoft
office?

~~~
smortaz
Hi sorry about the confusion - basically it means you can work either on site
at Redmond or Remote. But preference is for Redmond (all else being equal...)

------
hk1ll3r
Software Engineer | Front End | FULL TIME | Menlo Park, CA | Salary negotiable
– $90-140k+ | Equity 0.05% – 0.4% | Visa Sponsorship Available |
[https://alicetechnologies.com](https://alicetechnologies.com)

ALICE brings AI to the $7 Trillion, 7,000 year old construction industry and
has real potential to truly transform how the field is managed. The ALICE team
is small and agile, which means there’s room to shape the work you do, learn
new things, and grow with the company. Our product runs on complicated
algorithms and PhD-level research, but our team runs on collaboration, quality
work, and humor.

We are looking for a Senior Front-End developer to take ownership of the
front-end codebase, re-architecture it and choose the right framework and
technologies for the team. Be prepared to face challenging architectural
problems, implement awesome features, help shape the front-end codebase, and
even get your hands dirty with the back-end.

Must-Have Experience

• 3+ years front-end development using modern web platforms (i.e. Angular,
React), Javascript, Typescript, etc.

• jQuery and JS MVC design patterns.

• Solid understanding of how the web works and it's underlying communication
protocols.

• Writing efficient and high performance front-end code.

• Working on cross-browser projects. • Top-notch sense of humor.

Bonus Experience

• Knowledge of Angular & React.

• Prior experience with libraries like D3.js, vis.js, three.js or similar to
visualize beautiful charts & 3D models.

• Good understanding of responsive design.

• Experience with server-side coding using core Java & Play framework.

Contact: hossein@alicetechnologies.com with HN in the subject

------
jsm
Looking for a Python, Go or Node developer to join our 3 person team. We are
building a push-to-deploy CI system for the Salesforce ecosystem.

Currently, Salesforce developers suffer from: no source control, tedious
manual deployments, and no roll back. We've built a hosted service with
automatic source control that "just works", and modern tools to review and
deploy updates. We are in a growing, opportunity-rich enterprise market: $13B
are spent every year on professional services for Salesforce development.

We believe that maintaining high-revenue-per-employee is the best way to
ensure that company culture stays strong. We admire companies like Basecamp,
Mailchimp and Atlassian. We are funded by customer revenue and Indie.vc.

Our stack is primarily Python and Go (Node.js developers interested in
learning Go should also apply). You’ll get to work directly with the CTO on
important technology decisions.

Email team@bluecanvas.io if you're interested. No recruiters please.

~~~
dzonga
one of the guys, who's a salesforce dev had to narrate to me his horrible
experience of scheduling batch jobs in Salesforce. Seems the market is there.
anyways i'm a node dev.

------
kylegibson
PolicyStat | Full-Stack Python+Django Software Engineer | Indianapolis,
Vancouver, or REMOTE | Full Time | +$80k

PolicyStat's mission is to improve healthcare delivery through better
processes. We help our clients make their policies and procedures easier to
find, access, and manage.

As a critical member of our small product team, you'll assume several roles
including front-end, back-end, on-call support, API design, architecture,
devops and database engineering.

Full description + Apply here: [https://www.wfh.io/jobs/4308-full-stack-
software-engineering...](https://www.wfh.io/jobs/4308-full-stack-software-
engineering-generalist-policystat)

Some exciting things we're doing now that you can help with:

\- Full product/site mobile-first redesign using React

\- Switching from Python 2.7 to Python 3

Interview Process:

1\. Application review

2\. Complete a small timed work sample (no more than 45 minutes) in Python
that consists of 3 programming challenges designed to represent what your day
to day work would look like.

3\. Conversation with the Product team lead

4\. Complete a timed work sample project (no more than 4 hours) that is
representative of the kind of projects you'll be working on.

5\. On-site (or remote) culture conversation with the team

~~~
mixmastamyk
Hi, do you have an email address? Would like to apply, but don't wish to use
my google/github login to do so.

------
hartator
SerpApi | [https://serpapi.com](https://serpapi.com) | Senior Backend Engineer
| Austin, TX | Full-time | ONSITE or REMOTE | $130-$160k + equity

Serp Api is a real time API to access Google search results. We solves the
issues of having to rent proxies, solving captchas, and JSON parsing in an
easy to use and integrate API for our customers.

Our current stack is Ruby on Rails, MongoDB, Headless browser automation
(Selenium and PhantomJS), and React.JS. We are looking for a senior backend
developer, and we are offering above market salary and equity.

Experience in Ruby, Javascript, Proxies, CAPTCHA solving, or Browser
Automation are definitely pulses.

Contact Julien @ julien _AT_ serpapi.com mentioning HN.

------
doh
Pex | Multiple Positions | Downtown, Los Angeles | ONSITE, FULL-TIME | Salary
$110k+ & Equity | [https://pex.com](https://pex.com)

Pex is a audio-visual search engine, that uses the content as a base for its
search (think of Google Image Search). We operate at a pretty large scale,
which was captured in a recent post published by the Google Cloud team (it's
not very technical)
[https://cloud.google.com/customers/pex/](https://cloud.google.com/customers/pex/)

We're looking for skilled senior developers (C/C++, Go, Java), machine
learning and signal processing engineers. We offer 30 days of paid vacation,
fully covered health benefits (gold/platinum plan), commuter benefits, cover
costs of visiting conferences, and more.

Our interview process is pretty straight forward:

 _1) phone interview - ~30 minutes

_ 2) coding assignment - ~1 hour [you do it at home, on your own time]

 _3) on site - ~3 hours [no whiteboard coding, just friendly discussion with
some of our engineers and the leadership]

_ 4) offer

If you want to learn more, reach out directly to me at r@pex.com

~~~
nfriedly
You should really remove the last line, as it makes your post show up for
people who are searching for those kinds of roles.

Also, I love Plex, good luck hiring good folks :)

~~~
doh
Good point. We’re Pex, Plex is another company :/ But thanks

~~~
nfriedly
Op, sorry. Well, good luck anyways :)

------
bradavogel
Mixmax | San Francisco or REMOTE | Full-stack engineer or INTERN in Fall '18 |
[https://mixmax.com/careers](https://mixmax.com/careers)

We're a profitable, fast-growing startup looking for all types of engineers:
full-stack, backend, site reliability, data, machine learning.

Mixmax is the hub for all your business communications. We integrate with your
company's existing toolchain - email, calendar, chat, CRM, and more - to bring
all information into one place. This means we're syncing, storing, & indexing
hundreds of millions events a day into our system, and then building fast APIs
and delightful front-end UIs to make the data actionable for our users.
Additionally, we have an extensive Developer API (developer.mixmax.com) that
powers entire third party products.

Try the product (it's free!): [https://mixmax.com](https://mixmax.com)

Eng challenges:
[https://mixmax.com/engineering](https://mixmax.com/engineering)

Stack: Javascript, Node, Mongo, Elasticsearch, React, Go, AWS

Team fun: [https://instagram.com/mixmaxhq](https://instagram.com/mixmaxhq)

Customer love:
[https://twitter.com/mixmax/timelines/676913925221449728](https://twitter.com/mixmax/timelines/676913925221449728)

APPLY TODAY at [https://mixmax.com/careers](https://mixmax.com/careers).
Interview process: 15m phone call -> 1h remote tech challenge -> onsite w/team
-> reference

------
cthomas8
Audacious.io | Senior Frontend Developer | $150k - $185k + equity + benefits |
Fulltime | ONSITE in Los Angeles | audacious.io
([http://www.audacious.io/](http://www.audacious.io/))

Imagine an intuitive, modern CRM, with omnichannel customer communications,
powered by an innovative workflow engine, connected to a lead ecosystem
marketplace, extendable through a developer platform. That's Audacious.

You are a senior frontend developer with a sense of aesthetics, well versed in
modern JavaScript (ES6), CSS, HTML and the modern frontend build stack. You
are reasonably meticulous and understand general interface design in a user
experience context. You have an solid understanding of React and knowledge of
different backend API interface types (GraphQL, RESTful). Most of all you're
hungry to make your mark and fulfill your destiny.

This role is exclusively onsite in Downtown Los Angeles.

If you are interested please email hello (at) audacious (dot) io

~~~
shivamgupta29
cthomas8 can I get in touch with you to discuss this role? You can reach out
to me at shivamg@alumni.cmu.edu

~~~
cthomas8
yes please. we're at hello at audacious.io

------
frederik_secfi
Secfi | Software engineer(s) | Amsterdam, the Netherlands | EUR 35-60k +
equity

We're on a mission to increase employee’s private company ownership by helping
them exercise their options - a complex and opaque process that typically
comes with a lot of anxiety and unanswered questions. Our tools help you take
control of your stock options and maximize their potential.

For example: one of the most complicated things for employees is figuring out
how much taxes they need to pay when exercising their Incentive Stock Options
or Non-qualified Stock Options. Our recently launched tax planning tool does
just that: [https://www.secfi.com/option-tax-
planning/](https://www.secfi.com/option-tax-planning/)

Things we are building next: multiyear tax forecast analysis, recommendation
engine based on various sources and fantastic UX and UI.

We’ve raised funding from renowned VC investors (known from Uber, Robin Hood),
recently launched on ProductHunt and are aggressively hiring to keep up with
demand.

Looking for:

* Full-stack developers [https://www.secfi.com/careers/full-stack-developer/](https://www.secfi.com/careers/full-stack-developer/)

* Front-end developers [https://www.secfi.com/careers/front-end-developer/](https://www.secfi.com/careers/front-end-developer/)

Interested? Please email frederik@secfi.com to get in touch.

------
cr15
TransferWise | Senior backend developer and mid-level fullstack developer |
Full-time | London, UK | Onsite | £50k - £70k + stock

Typical interview process: Technical test [1.5 hours] -> pre-screening call
[30 mins] -> Technical interview [1.5 hours] -> product interview [1 hour] ->
Final interview [1 hour]

Come and join the product team at TransferWise! Our engineers are product
engineers ([http://tech.transferwise.com/every-engineer-is-a-product-
per...](http://tech.transferwise.com/every-engineer-is-a-product-person/)).
They work with customers to understand the problems they are having and ideate
on solutions to develop prototypes and validate them.

We’re currently looking for a senior backend engineer and a mid-level full
stack engineer to help us on our mission. Specifically we’re building products
that help consumers understand the confusing (and sometimes devious) money
transfer market.

What we’re interested in as a team: high-quality & testable software,
continuous learning, good work/life balance, working autonomously as a team.

Useful tech experience:

    
    
      -Backend: A solid background working with Java / Spring / Spring Boot. Understanding and confidence working with a range of persistence and middleware technologies such as (but not exclusively) MySQL, PostgreSQL, Kafka, SQS.
    
      -Full stack: Comfortable working on a full stack platform that (ideally) includes a strongly typed OO backend language. Frontend experience working with React, Webpack, Angular, Gulp, GraphQL desirable, but core JS skills required.
    
      -Both roles: A keen eye for (SOLID) design principles, a positive attitude towards testing, maintainability and a iterative mindset is required.
    

So come and join a high-growth (100% year on year), high volume (£2bn
transferred a month) and mission-driven company.

CVs to: comparison@transferwise.com

------
DMEA
Defense MicroElectronics Activity (DMEA) | Electronics Engineer, Embedded
Hardware Engineer, Embedded Software Engineer | Full-time | Sacramento, CA |
Onsite | $70 - $120k

 _Who:_ A Department of Defense (DoD) field activity that has been operating
since 1997. Small and engineer-centric: ~200 employees of which ~180 are
engineer/scientist.

 _What:_ Provide solutions to other US Government agencies and allies. Some
tasks are engineering brand-new products and some tasks are re-engineering
devices to keep legacy systems running. We do not compete with private
industry but sometimes work side-by-side with industry to get stuff done. We
also have _the only_ semiconductor foundry (90nm) still operational within the
federal government.

 _Why:_ We are often a last-resort for our customers. US Government agencies
sometimes want products built that are so technologically risky or low-volume
that private industry does not want to do them. We fill the gap.

 _Where:_ Sacramento, CA -- California's fourth largest metro area. Home to
two major state universities (CSU-Sacramento and UC-Davis). The farm-to-fork
(and regular) capital of California. Right between Tahoe/Sierras and San
Francisco.

 _Benefits:_ We are federal employees and receive federal benefits (google
"opm benefits" for more info). Time off starts at 36 days/year (13 vacation +
13 sick + 10 federal holidays) and grows to 49 days/year over time (26 + 13 +
10). We have flexible schedules and most of us work a "9-to-5.” Hiring is for
GS-11/12/13 engineers (google “gs pay scale 2018” and look at the Sacramento
locality).

==Interview==

Must be a US citizen. Must be able to achieve and maintain a security
clearance.

2 x Phone call [1 hr] >> Onsite w/team [full day]

==Contact==

hn@dmea.osd.mil with questions or for info on how to apply

~~~
kaennar
Do you ever take on interns?

~~~
DMEA
We do hire interns but we don't have a regular (e.g. summer) internship
program. Interns are hired when we have a space and usually stay until
graduation. Right now we have interns so it's unlikely we'll have new intern
positions until, at least, the end of this year. If you're interested I would
sign up for USAjobs.gov and create a notification for engineering internship
positions. You can see a list of our current open positions [1] on USAjobs.gov
as well.

[1]
[https://www.usajobs.gov/Search/?k=defense%20microelectronics...](https://www.usajobs.gov/Search/?k=defense%20microelectronics%20activity)

------
motivindex
MotivIndex | [http://www.motivindex.com](http://www.motivindex.com) |
Intermediate Software Developer | $70-80K CAD | Southern Ontario, Canada

MotivIndex is a research and technology company specializing in digital
ethnography. Our tools enable researchers and marketers to identify why
consumers behave as they do in order to inform strategic decisions. We are
looking for a well-rounded developer to join our team and take ownership of
various components. We're a 10-person virtual company with most of us living
in the Greater Toronto Area. We often meet up in the city for jam sessions and
team building. Come be number 11!

Tech Stack: Angular, C#, Python, SQL Server, Azure Data Lake

We expect the candidate to be strong in at least one of the following areas.
Where strength is lacking, there is an ability to learn quickly by doing:

\- Front-End Development: inherit an existing application and own its future.
(Angular, ES6, SPAs, Highcharts, Portals)

\- API Development: implement new features, instrument, and automate quality
control. (C#, secure Web tech)

\- Natural Language Processing: work with an expert in the field and implement
his recommendations. (Python, Spacy, theory)

\- Big Data Processing: transform data on a schedule and process streams of
user generated content. (Azure Data Lake Analytics, Powershell, USQL)

\- Cloud and Dev Ops: provision infrastructure, deploy and monitor systems,
improve development process. (VSTS, Azure, Git)

If you're interested, email your resume/linkedin to: devjobs@motivindex.com.

~~~
arcosdev
Can the front-end dump angular?

------
rboyd
Eat to Perform | Software Engineer | REMOTE | $60-$100k |
[http://eattoperform.com](http://eattoperform.com)

We are seeking an experienced software engineer with a strong command of
Clojure. This is an opportunity to join our growing startup which connects
fitness and nutrition coaches with a passionate client base via our mobile and
web applications.

The Role:

Leverage Clojure and ClojureScript to evolve both the business logic of our
system and web and mobile UX. Orchestrate a cloud-based distributed system.
Develop operational logging and monitoring systems to catch errors early and
report on key performance metrics.

Ideal Candidate:

Professional experience working with Clojure and other functional and dynamic
languages.

Experience delivering software in a team environment (source control, testing,
estimating).

Bonus Points:

Along with your professional experience working with Clojure, we are
especially keen to work with you if you have experience with any of the
following.

Datomic; Re-frame; GraphQL; React Native; Data Science/ML

About Eat to Perform

Since launching in 2014 the company has assisted thousands of clients take
control of their health through personalized nutrition coaching, powerful data
and technology, a supportive community, and a passion for improving people’s
lives. Our community and company is rapidly growing and improving in our
ability to get clients results and improve their lives in a meaningful,
impactful way.

Please contact bobby@eattoperform.com

------
jipot
Northrop Grumman Corporation | Boulder, CO, San Diego, CA, Orlando, FL, +
multiple sites in each state| Full-time | ONSITE Northrop recently won two
huge government contracts and is desperate to find engineers with security
clearances.

Work life balance is incredibly good here. We work a 9/80, meaning we work 9
hours a day and get every other Friday off. I usually use that off Friday to
go surfing or hiking. There are a multitude of projects here that you would
never get the opportunity to work on in the private world. Technologies
include: C++, Java, C#, SQL, Machine Learning, Embedded software. Salary is
competitive!

Here's a list of positions that are open now at multiple sites across the
country:
[https://ngc.taleo.net/careersection/ngc_pro/jobsearch.ftl](https://ngc.taleo.net/careersection/ngc_pro/jobsearch.ftl)

I can almost guarantee a competitive offer IF you have a Secret or Top Secret
security clearance already.

If you find a position that you're interested in, shoot me your resume at my
personal e-mail jipotastic1337 @ gmail.com [remove the spaces]. I will have it
forwarded to the correct manager, so they can take a look at it directly.

~~~
DeepYogurt
Is security clearance a hard requirement?

------
jimschley
CloudBees | Software Engineer | Full-time | Remote US/EU or Raleigh, NC or
Seville, Spain |
[https://www.cloudbees.com/careers](https://www.cloudbees.com/careers)

The Codeship team at CloudBees is hiring software engineers. We are looking
for a front-end engineer who really likes working with Vue.JS components
([https://www.cloudbees.com/careers?gh_jid=1071370](https://www.cloudbees.com/careers?gh_jid=1071370)),
a Ruby on Rails expert
([https://www.cloudbees.com/careers?gh_jid=1071334](https://www.cloudbees.com/careers?gh_jid=1071334)),
and a Cloud Systems specialist
([https://www.cloudbees.com/careers?gh_jid=1071378](https://www.cloudbees.com/careers?gh_jid=1071378)).
Apply via links to job descriptions or email jschley [at] cloudbees [dot] com
(AVP Eng).

Codeship by CloudBees is a hosted continuous integration and delivery service.
Our stack is a Vue/Rails/Postgres/Redis webapp and a Golang microservice and
Docker-based elastic build infrastructure.

------
mkaufman
Microsoft (Chakra JavaScript Runtime team) | Seattle (Redmond) | Software
Engineer | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://github.com/Microsoft/ChakraCore/](https://github.com/Microsoft/ChakraCore/)

Join Microsoft's JavaScript runtime team! Chakra is the JavaScript runtime
that powers Edge and other Microsoft properties. ChakraCore is the Open Source
heart of Chakra. We work primarily in the open (on github), and with standards
bodies and the Node community. We are actively looking for engineers who can
help us on our mission to make JavaScript fast on Windows, Linux & other
platforms. This is a great opportunity. Your work will ship to 100s of
millions of users (literally), and you'll have opportunities to shape the
JavaScript language and browser programming for developers around the world.

    
    
      - Responsibilities:
        - Solve hard problems
        - Work effectively on a team
        - Read & write low-level C++
        - Low-level performance tuning on a variety of OS platforms
    
      - Qualifications:
        - Some background in JavaScript (either for web or node.js)
        - Expertise in low-level performance tooling and investigations
        - Excited to work in public open-source communities, as well as behind-the-scenes with internal partners
        - Compiler/Runtime experience (preferred)
        - API design (preferred)
        - 5+ years of experience – you’ve made some mistakes & had to live with the consequences. (preferred)
    

You must be eligible to work in the US, and must pass Microsoft background
checks prior to the start of employment (further details will be provided).

If this sounds like fun, send us a short intro + resume to chakracore (at)
microsoft (dot) com.

~~~
zeusk
Would you be interested in hiring new grads?

If it matters, I'll be doing my last internship with the silicon & graphics
team in OneCore this summer and I have some past internship and personal
(mostly homebrew) experience writing low-level software albeit most of it
wasn't performance-critical.

~~~
mkaufman
> Would you be interested in hiring new grads?

Those are rough characteristics we think we'd see in successful candidates.
Happy to make exceptions for the "right person", but it's hard to say w/out
seeing a resume. If you're passionate about working on JS runtimes, then
please reach out, we'd love to hear from you.

For new grads and/or intern positions at Microsoft, the easiest thing is to go
through your university recruiting center, and schedule interviews as early in
the fall as possible. Microsoft hires lots (1000s?) of college students &
interns every year.

------
kobigurk
QED-it | Full-time | Tel Aviv | Onsite and remote

QED-it, a funded Tel Aviv based startup, is looking for experienced software
engineers to join its core team. We are tackling the hardest and most
interesting problems in the Blockchain space - solving the consensus/privacy
paradox, using zero-knowledge-proofs. ZKP is a new technology, that up until
recently was solely explored in academia.

We are funded by smart money from top tier angels, and have assembled a team
of experts in cryptography, computer science, security and distributed
systems. We’re at the heart of the private Blockchain industry. The founders
built and sold successful businesses in the space, and are focusing on privacy
as the key to Blockchain deployment, impacting industries from banking to
aerospace. QED-it is building a unique product combining cutting-edge
technology, design and implementation of cryptographic protocols and
user/developer-facing APIs. We’re looking to expand our team with more great
individuals!

-About you-

* You have a few years of work experience in tech roles

* Have a strong sense of long-term/delivery trade-off

* Generalist who likes diving deep into challenging subjects

* Looking to be a part of a product bridging multiple levels of complexity in its first stages

* Enjoys being part of the whole product life-cycle up until the end-user

* Entrepreneurial spirit and a maker mentality

* Previously worked in a startup and/or in a dynamic environment

* Without using Google, you know what Q.E.D. means, possibly even 2 different meanings

-Contact-

Send an e-mail to jobs@qed-it.com!

------
jeeshan
Listrunner, Inc. (YC S14) | Montreal, Canada | Multiple positions | Fulltime |
ONSITE

We're working to fix the software doctors use. If you have seen what
physicians have to put up with, it's a bad version of the 90s, and makes
medical care worse and more expensive for everyone. We are a group of
previously successful engineers and entrepreneurs (MIT, Dartmouth, Datapower,
Stripe, Salesforce, etc) and senior doctors (John Hopkins, UCSF, Oxford, etc)
who are determined to finally fix this.

Compensation: market salary & equity -- we are well funded.

Stack: includes Rust, React and Node. We will also be solving some very
interesting problems in the areas of APIs, domain-specific machine-learning
and fine-grained application security.

Please email jobs@listrunnerapp.com and mention "[hnjobs]" in the subject
line.

------
kbuchanan
Banzai ([https://teachbanzai.com](https://teachbanzai.com)) | Provo, Utah |
Full-time, Full-stack Engineer | $60-130K

Banzai builds financial literacy tools including software for schools, homes,
and community groups. Banzai's software is experience-based, meaning, Banzai
simulates real-life. It helps individuals practice navigating real-world
financial dilemmas.

You Will Need:

    
    
      * Approximately five years of programming experience.
      * Strong proficiency in Javascript. (Note: we emphasize knowledge of languages over libraries and tools.)
      * Exceptional command of at least one other language, preferably a language that employs functional programming paradigms.
      * Experience building web applications.
      * Experience building single-page web apps using technologies like React.
      * Proficiency in Clojure is a plus.
    

All of the details are here:
[https://public.3.basecamp.com/p/qHJzSMSUS396WRrzaV7DpJ4H](https://public.3.basecamp.com/p/qHJzSMSUS396WRrzaV7DpJ4H)

------
constexpr
San Francisco; Full Time; Onsite

I'm the cofounder of Figma ([https://www.figma.com](https://www.figma.com)), a
startup in San Francisco building a browser-based collaborative design tool to
improve the way designers and developers work together. We're a small team
(~50) and we're looking for talented engineers
([https://www.figma.com/careers](https://www.figma.com/careers)) who are
interested in tackling hard technical problems with smart people and building
a product that startups will rely on.

If you want to see what we value, you might find these interesting:

\- First principles thinking: [https://blog.figma.com/introducing-vector-
networks-3b877d2b8...](https://blog.figma.com/introducing-vector-
networks-3b877d2b864f)

\- Pushing the web to the limit: [https://blog.figma.com/building-a-
professional-design-tool-o...](https://blog.figma.com/building-a-professional-
design-tool-on-the-web-6332ed4f1fcc)

Upcoming/ongoing projects:

\- Develop a plugin ecosystem from the ground up

\- Build a community of design content and tools from scratch

\- Cross-document shared symbols

\- Multiplayer editing infrastructure (realtime simultaneous editing)

Our tech stack: C++, Emscripten, WebAssembly, Node, TypeScript, React, WebGL,
Ruby, Sinatra, Rust

If you're interested in learning more about what we're working on or want to
meet up to talk about any of my other projects
([http://madebyevan.com/](http://madebyevan.com/)), you can email me at
wallace@figma.com.

------
bweitzman
Co—Star Astrology | Software Developer | Full-time, On-site in Brooklyn, NY |
[https://www.costarastrology.com/](https://www.costarastrology.com/)

Co-Star is a mobile application combining traditional methods of astrology
with NASA data and modern technology to create a branded, hyper-personalized
and social astrology experience. Nearly half of millennials believe in
astrology – and that number continues to rise as more people are searching for
meaning, connection, and community across all aspects of their lives. Since
launch in October 2017, Co-Star has grown incredibly quickly and was ranked in
Apple's top 100 entertainment app weeks after launch. We are an early stage
startup (we just raised a seed round of funding) looking to expand the team as
we continue to gain traction and develop the app!

Some of the technologies we use include

    
    
      - Haskell (our whole web api is written in this!)
      - Swift 
      - Python (we use AWS Lambda to wrap python libraries we don’t want to port to Haskell) 
      - React + TypeScript 
    

We are looking for a full stack developer who is familiar with at least one of
Haskell, Swift, or AWS and is open to learning the others! We love types at
Co—Star, and a passion for statically verifying code is definitely a plus!

There are currently three of us (founders) working on this. You’ll be our
first hire, so you’ll have a big say in what we do and how we do it.

Contact jobs@costarastrology.com

~~~
tome
How does the astrology bit actually work?

~~~
bweitzman
We start by using NASA data to get the precise positions of the planets. Then
we assign semantic meaning to these raw data points using the rules of
astrology (i.e what significance the Moon has, what the different signs mean,
etc). And lastly, we combine them together into human readable text which we
show to the user.

~~~
murukesh_s
Which astrology rules are you using? Greek or Indian? I have done some
preliminary research into Indian astrology and it have amazed me at times on
how accurate it is. Though most of the HN crowd can think I am stupid, even I
thought astrology is stupid until I stumbled on few things and I applied the
same rules to my friends life to predict their good and rough patches fairly
accurately. The data set is very small to call it a scientific study, but I am
planning to run the rules on a large data set to figure out the possibilities
of it.

Great to see someone having a successful business with astrology. Good luck

~~~
nojvek
Same as someone selling a religious app or any other entertainment app.

The only issue I have is when people take astrology too seriously. I hope
you’re putting some sort of an “*” that it’s for entertainment purposes and
people shouldn’t make serious life decisions on what you say.

------
jkempe11
Gusto | Software Engineers, Product Managers, and Product Designers | SF or
Denver | Full-Time | ONSITE

Gusto’s mission is to create a world where work empowers a better life. We are
making the most complicated, impersonal business tasks simple and personal.
Imagine payroll that brings peace of mind, HR that transforms work into a
community, and benefits that help people plan for a better future. Our small
business customers truly love our product and we think you’ll love building
it. Come join us in San Francisco or Denver and help serve over 60,000
businesses across the country.

In case you want some more technical details, here's a link to our engineering
blog: [https://engineering.gusto.com/](https://engineering.gusto.com/)

Apply here: [https://grnh.se/0cagm28b1](https://grnh.se/0cagm28b1)

Or feel free to email me directly! I’m john.kempe@gusto.com.

------
katyi
Top Hat | [https://tophat.com/work-with-us/](https://tophat.com/work-with-us/)
| Toronto, ON, Canada | ONSITE Full-time

We are looking for software engineers to join our team. We are hiring a DevOps
Engineer, Sr Platform Engineer, and a Full-stack Web Developer (Python,
Django, Javascript, React.js/Flux, AWS, Ansible; recently we’ve been
practicing Continuous Deployment on Lambda). Salary range based on experience
from $80K to $120K.

Top Hat helps professors make every lecture count by transforming mobile
devices into powerful engagement tools, inside and outside the classroom.
Recently, Top Hat has been building out interactive textbooks and creating a
way for professors to collaborate on authoring new content and sharing it
through our marketplace. In summary, we have a great dev culture and some
really cool problems to work on!

Apply here: [https://jobs.lever.co/tophat/?lever-origin=applied&lever-
sou...](https://jobs.lever.co/tophat/?lever-origin=applied&lever-
source%5B0%5D=HN&department=Engineering)

We are hosting an Open House this Thursday April 5th @ 6 PM: Join us!
[https://www.eventbrite.ca/e/top-hat-open-house-
tickets-43843...](https://www.eventbrite.ca/e/top-hat-open-house-
tickets-43843796977)

------
toddmoka
MOKA Analytics | New York City, NY | www.moka.nyc

Senior Full Stack Engineer | Full-time | Onsite | Immediate | $100-150K | 0-2%
Equity | Benefits

Senior Front-End Engineer | Full-time | Onsite | Immediate | $100-150K | 0-2%
Equity | Benefits

MOKA Analytics builds intelligent strategic planning software for the world's
largest consumer companies. Our software blends advanced analytics with
intuitive user experience to take the process of building a comprehensive
strategic plan from months to weeks (or even days). MOKA Analytics was founded
2 years ago by McKinsey and Bridgewater Associates alumni. We maintain a lean,
highly-leveraged, and profitable team.

If you're excited about solving engineering challenges in a business context
and shaping the direction of a product, email me with your resume and a short
introduction at todd@moka.nyc.

Job details:

    
    
      - Shape the architecture and design of our products by working collaboratively with developers, designers, business experts, and customers
      - Rapidly prototype new features and refine the product experience
      - Develop data infrastructure and visualizations that seamlessly transition across levels of detail and through time
      - Opportunity to grow into engineering leadership positions
      - Competitive compensation and benefits; range depend on your qualification and experience
      - Stack: React, Redux, ES6, D3, Python, Django, Celery, Numpy
    

Role details:

    
    
      - 3-5+ years of experience; at least one (1) year delivering customer-facing interfaces
      - Experience using multiple frameworks that inform your architecture and technology decisions
      - Experience building maintainable systems supported by modern testing and source code analysis tools
      - Data science and machine learning experience a plus
      - Demonstrable track record of strong performance
      - Self-starter, attention to detail, and ability to work collaboratively

------
ksolanki
Eyenuk, Inc. | Software Engineers | Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE | VISA | Full-
time |

Join us in building software platform to apply deep learning and robotics to
help prevent blindness across the world. Eyenuk is an exciting medical
software startup that has developed a powerful retinal image analysis AI
platform for screening of diseases such as diabetic retinopathy and agre-
related macular degeneration.

Anyone with diabetes is vulnerable to blindness that progresses without any
pain or discomfort. Despite it's preventable nature, the condition, called
diabetic retinopathy, is the leading cause of blindness in working age adults.
Eyenuk has developed EyeArt, a SaaS offering, that automates the retinal
disease screening process via automated analysis of retinal images and
providing a screening referral outcome. EyeArt is a clinically validated on
over 100,000 patients providing sensitivity that exceeds that of expert human
graders. EyeArt has CE Marking (regulatory approval in Europe) and is under
prospective clinical trials for an FDA approval.

You will join a passionate team at Eyenuk comprised of software and image
analysis experts. We are hiring for multiple positions in the following two
broad categories.

* Full-stack software engineers (Python, Frontend, UI)

* Algorithms engineer (image processing, computer vision, deep learning)

Would welcome anyone who wants to join our hands: have a young family? Great!
Need a visa? We'll do everything legally possible to get you one.

jobs at eyenuk.com

~~~
harsha3195
Would love to apply for the algorithms engineer position. Feel I have the
necessary background. How do I?

~~~
ksolanki
Welcome to apply! Send an email to jobs at eyenuk dot com

------
jacinda
Doctor On Demand | Multiple Engineering and Business Positions | SF, MN, DC |
Full-time | REMOTE, INTERNS

Doctor On Demand’s mission is to improve the world’s health through
compassionate care and innovation. We enable anyone to see a Physician,
Psychologist or Psychiatrist using their smartphone or computer anytime,
anywhere. Four years after launch, we are now one of the leading telemedicine
providers in the country and are growing our engineering team. We have hubs in
San Francisco, Minnesota and DC but also have a strong remote work culture
with some of our best engineers working remotely full-time from across the US.

Stack: Python, Django, PostgreSQL, Redis, Celery / RabbitMQ, Angular,
Kubernetes (and more)

More info: [https://doctorondemand.com/about-
us/careers](https://doctorondemand.com/about-us/careers)

Full-time applications:
[https://www.doctorondemand.com/jobs](https://www.doctorondemand.com/jobs)
(use Other -> Hacker News as the source)

Internship applications: Fill out this form
([https://goo.gl/forms/HGeKs5RVfMnQHooC2](https://goo.gl/forms/HGeKs5RVfMnQHooC2))
and submit your resume to eng-interns@doctorondemand.com.

Full-time Questions? hn@doctorondemand.com

Internship Questions? eng-interns@doctorondemand.com

------
chloe-
GitLab | Engineering and Non-Engineering Roles | Remote Only | Full-time |
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/)

We're currently hiring product managers, marketing roles, developers, sales
reps, managers, director level positions, and more; see
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/).

We're a remote only company so everyone can participate and contribute
equally. GitLab Community Edition is an open-source Ruby on Rails project with
over 1000 contributors.

------
nolamesa
Scribd | Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco, Toronto | Onsite or REMOTE
| VISA

Scribd is a reading subscription that gives you access to the best books,
audiobooks, magazines, and more. Our mission is to re-imagine the way the
world reads. We are one of the oldest YC startups (YC ’06), operating one of
the largest Ruby on Rails sites.

We're looking for senior software engineers (4+ years of experience) that want
to work on one of those areas:

* The core Ruby on Rails application that powers the experience of millions of users every day (backend or full stack)

* Building the world's best recommendation engine for books (machine learning in Spark using Scala)

* Data engineering and tooling around our pipelines

* Our search infrastructure (Elasticsearch, Spark, and Go)

* Internal tools that glue together all of the moving parts

We are a small team which means you can have a ton of impact and bring in your
own ideas. Scribd has a very friendly, engineering-driven company culture with
great perks for employees. We are ambitious but at the same time we value a
good work life balance. In general we care way more about your personality and
hacking skills than what languages you've used so far. We have hired a bunch
of people from these threads, including myself. If you have any questions you
can reach out to me directly at nikos at scribd.com or better yet apply
directly at
[https://www.scribd.com/about/engineering](https://www.scribd.com/about/engineering)

------
abeshry
Caper (YC W16) | Machine Learning Engineer | $100k-$150k + equity + benefits |
Fulltime | ONSITE in New York | CaperLab.com Caper Labs (Y-Combinator W16,
www.caperlab.com), focuses on compacting Amazon-Go's technology (image
recognition, sensor fusion and AI) into a smart shopping cart, allowing each
shopper to toss their groceries into our smart cart and self-checkout. Help us
transform physical retail!

What we want: \- Lead Computer Vision and Deep Learning development,
architecture design and implementation. \- Design and implement custom
computer vision algorithms and architectures \- Collaborate with hardware team
to better apply CV and DL technologies into embedded system.

About you: \- MS/PhD degree in Computer Science, Math, related technical field
or equivalent practical experience. \- One year of CV and DL experience or
equivalent and built at least one CV/DL system before. \- Familiar with CV and
DL fundamentals like feature extraction, convolutional neural network,
supervised machine learning, transfer learning etc. \- Familiar with one of
the the DL frameworks and tools like Tensorflow, Keras, Caffe etc. + OpenCV.
\- Understand GPU and CUDA. \- Share our vision!

[https://www.caperlab.com/head-of-computer-
vision](https://www.caperlab.com/head-of-computer-vision)

We are also hiring a full stack engineer: [https://www.caperlab.com/full-
stack-engineer](https://www.caperlab.com/full-stack-engineer).

Lets chat or grab a coffee! Drop us a line at jobs@caperlab.com and we will
take it from there.

------
usdsgov
United States Digital Service | Senior Software Engineers, Senior Site
Reliability Engineers, Senior Designers, and more! | Washington, DC | ONSITE
[https://www.usds.gov/](https://www.usds.gov/)

The best of technology. The best of government. And we want you. We're looking
for the most tenacious designers, software engineers, product managers, and
more, who are committed to untangling, rewiring and redesigning critical
government services. You'll join a team of the most talented technologists
from across the private sector and government. No government resume required!
We work on some of the biggest issues affecting the American people there are,
immigration, veterans service, students, health care, and more. We're
especially looking for talented senior engineers to join us to help shift move
government tech in the right direction.

See our most recent Report to Congress for examples of what you could be
working on: [https://www.usds.gov/report-to-
congress/2017/07/](https://www.usds.gov/report-to-congress/2017/07/)

Apply here:

[https://www.usds.gov/join](https://www.usds.gov/join)

------
songchang
FLEXPORT - SAN FRANCISCO, CA - ONSITE - VISA XFERS OK --- 50+ SOFTWARE
ENGINEER OPENINGS

Flexport is the tech-driven freight forwarder for modern logistics teams. In
just 4 years, we've become the #20 freight forwarder on the Trans-Pacific
route and the #2 customer of the Japanese carriers. Our goal is to get to Top
10 (and eventually, Top 5) and in order to do so, we need to expand and grow
our teams. We're 50 engineers strong with an ambitious roadmap ahead of us.
There's a lot of room for career growth, impact, and product ownership.

Some of the reasons why engineers join Flexport:

\- Impressive and smart team members

\- Work/life balance

\- Promotion from within

\- Product-driven

Experience Senior and Staff engineers need apply here:
[https://www.flexport.com/careers/job/535049](https://www.flexport.com/careers/job/535049)

We’re also looking for our first SENIOR INFRASTRUCTURE ENGINEER, SENIOR REACT
NATIVE ENGINEER, SOLUTIONS ENGINEER, AND SOLUTIONS MANAGER
[https://www.flexport.com/careers/department/engineering](https://www.flexport.com/careers/department/engineering)

OUR TECH STACK:

Frontend: React, Relay, Flow, Jest, Enzyme

Mobile: React Native, Apollo

Backend: Ruby on Rails, Postgres, GraphQL, Python, RSpec

CI: GitHub, Buildkite

Infrastructure: AWS, Python

------
bengarney
Game Closure | Engineer | SALARY: $100k - 150k | San Francisco Bay area (SF) |
Tokyo, Japan | Eugene, Oregon | VISA REMOTE

Game Closure is behind Everwing, the top game on Facebook’s Instant Games
platform. In parallel, we’ve built the world’s most advanced javascript game
engine for messenger games. We’ve raised more than $30M, and we have more than
a million users per engineer at the company.

Our technologies and games have already been in front of many tens of millions
of users, and we’re adding millions of new users monthly.

The Game Closure team is growing very rapidly. We need senior engineers for
game development and game engine technology roles. These are high leverage
senior positions. Remote workers are welcome. Our teams are already highly
distributed because we’re looking to build the best engineering team in the
world.

Outside of our games, we have projects for hosted real-time multiplayer
gaming, social gaming, cross-compilation to native platforms, React
integration, and many other core infrastructure tools that we would welcome
your support on defining and creating.

Please email linda@gameclosure.com

Subject: Game Closure Core Engineer: YOUR NAME HERE

Please include a personal note about your background and interests so we can
prioritize your application!

Best, Ben Garney VP Engineering, Core Tech

~~~
RobotCaleb
Do you do anything not associated with Facebook?

------
eclipticplane
New York, New York | ONSITE | Full-time | Visa OK (TN, OPT, or H-1B transfer)
| $110k+ and equity

We’re a newly founded, well-funded fintech startup looking to fix the
shareholder franchise. We have a small, experienced team with backgrounds in
tech and finance. Greenfield project — come make a big impact from day one.
We’re near NYU in NYC.

\- Lead/Senior Backend Engineer (Python, Django, AWS, Kubernetes/Docker nice
to have, Data/ETLs, scaling, team building/recruiting)

\- Lead/Senior iOS Engineer (Swift or Objective C, an eye for design, team
building/recruiting)

\- Lead/Senior Frontend Engineer (Modern Javascript, React, Node)

\- Frontend designer (HTML, CSS, React, mobile design)

\- Technical designer (Front end design, web, mobile)

\- Mobile product manager (Data-driven, analytics, project management,
marketing, user acquisition)

Contact: hn+whatcha@say.com

------
aarongray
Fleetio | Senior iOS / Android Software Engineer | Full-time REMOTE or ONSITE
at HQ in Birmingham, AL | [https://www.fleetio.com/](https://www.fleetio.com/)

Fleetio is a modern software platform that helps thousands of organizations
around the world manage a fleet of vehicles. Transportation technology is a
hot market and we’re leading the charge, with raving fans and new customers
signing up every day. Our engineering team is relatively small, full of
senior-level developers who love their craft. You'll be joining a tight-knit
team that's used to moving fast and taking on responsibility. That said, we
have lives outside work, and we know you do to. We are a family-friendly
company that is still young enough for you to get a nice slice of equity but
old enough to be a stable and healthy place to work.

Tech Stack: ruby, rails, angular, postgres, heroku, redis

Perks: competitive pay, meaningful company equity, strong remote working
culture, professional development budget

Apply:
[https://fleetio.workable.com/j/73EC2149DA](https://fleetio.workable.com/j/73EC2149DA)

~~~
bpatel576
Do you guys take on interns?

~~~
aarongray
We have taken on interns in the past, but they would probably have to work
from HQ and it would probably depend on the type of work. What sort of work
are you interested in?

~~~
bkcreate
Not the original commenter but I am currently studying at UA and interested,
who could I reach out to for more information about internships?

~~~
aarongray
Cool! Here ya go:
[https://www.workable.com/j/B426FAF0A0](https://www.workable.com/j/B426FAF0A0)

------
new2hn
Petuum | Software Engineer, Data Scientist | Pittsburgh, PA | ONSITE, VISA |
[http://www.petuum.com/careers.html](http://www.petuum.com/careers.html)

Petuum is building a platform for easily running distributed machine learning.
The company was spun out of a Carnegie Mellon research group about two years
ago, and we have raised $108 million through Series A + B funding to support
our rapid growth.

The Petuum development platform and gallery of AI building blocks work with
any programming language and any type of data, allowing managers and analysts
to quickly build AI applications without any coding, while engineers and data
scientists can further enhance applications as needed.

What we look for: Competent engineering acumen. Additionally,

* Front-end: Production-level experience with Typescript, Angular or D3 is a plus.

* Back-end: Production-level experience with any of C/C++, Go, Python, CUDA, and Kubernetes is a plus

* Data science: We look for at least an MS in data science or a related-field. Industry experience with building and deploying production-level TensorFlow/Caffe/DyNet/PyTorch models is a plus.

We are hiring for our Pittsburgh and Sunnyvale offices.

~~~
mciancia
Looks like you have no intern positions on your website

~~~
new2hn
My apologies. It seems like we hit our target for the summer last week :-(

------
TheEzEzz
Standard Cognition (YC S17) | All positions | 110k - 170k + equity | SF | On-
site

90% of purchases happen in stores, with in-store checkouts totalling more than
20 trillion dollars a year. We're building the future of checkout to
completely remove any friction for these transactions. Walk in, grab stuff,
and leave. Our system figures out what you grab and charges you automatically,
freeing shoppers and stores from the billions of human hours spent on checkout
each year. Our system is 100% machine vision and is designed to be deployable
to millions of stores without major renovation.

Checkout what our real-time inference engine looks like
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yeS8TJwBAFs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yeS8TJwBAFs)

This is one of the hardest problems in machine vision right now and we're
looking for great people to help us tackle it.

We're looking for strong senior engineers that love to jump around for a
variety of roles on our backend, frontend, tooling, devops, and research.

Our stack: Python, cython, tensorflow, js/react/react-native, Nix (the package
manager).

Contact me at jordan [at] standard [dot] ai

------
alexk
Gravitational, an early stage systems & cloud startup in San Francisco, is
looking for ambitious and talented people.

We are well-funded by fantastic Silicon Valley investors.

We are an experienced team: we founded Mailgun[1] which was acquired by
Rackspace, we created Vulcand[2] and some other cool stuff at Rackspace and
are authors of Teleport[3] and Telekube[4]

    
    
      * Systems engineers (Linux, Go, Containers, Kubernetes)
    
      * DevOps/Implementation services (Terraform, Linux, Kubernetes, Go, Ansible)
    

Locations: San Francisco, Mississauga, (Remote is OK for senior engineers)

Details:

[https://github.com/gravitational/careers/blob/master/devops-...](https://github.com/gravitational/careers/blob/master/devops-
engineer.md)

[https://github.com/gravitational/careers/blob/master/senior-...](https://github.com/gravitational/careers/blob/master/senior-
backend-engineer.md)

Contact: jobs@gravitational.com

[1] [https://www.mailgun.com](https://www.mailgun.com)

[2] [https://github.com/vulcand/vulcand](https://github.com/vulcand/vulcand)

[3]
[https://github.com/gravitational/teleport](https://github.com/gravitational/teleport)

[4] [https://gravitational.com/telekube](https://gravitational.com/telekube)

------
aprilzero
Gyroscope | [https://gyrosco.pe](https://gyrosco.pe) | Remote · Full Time
Engineering · Salary + Equity

We're building the operating system for the human body. Our goal is to help
people live healthier and happier lives through great software. We just passed
a quarter million users and are planning to grow rapidly this year.

Looking for some experienced engineers to join our team of two. Work remotely
from anywhere in the world.

——

Software Engineer, Mobile

An engineer with a focus on building great mobile apps. You would spend most
of your time working with Swift, Objective C, JavaScript & React Native.

Improve our native location tracking (launching soon), build new experiences
that help people be more healthy, and new ways of tracking data through the
app.

——

Software Engineer, Backend

We're looking for someone familiar with Go, Python, Postgres, AWS, and working
with large amounts of data at scale.

You'll spend your time building new integrations, new features, managing our
infrastructure, and using machine learning to help all our users become more
healthy.

——

More info & application form at:
[https://gyrosco.pe/jobs/](https://gyrosco.pe/jobs/)

------
ProtsenkoAlex
Airtame ([https://airtame.com](https://airtame.com)) | Copenhagen, Denmark |
Full-time, Onsite/Remote

Airtame is a fast-growing startup. Our wireless streaming solution helps
people work better. We are based in windy Copenhagen, but have an office in
New York that takes care of our U.S. customers. We're currently hiring:

* Senior Embedded Linux Engineer - Copenhagen, Denmark or Europe ([https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4010452002](https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4010452002))

* Software Engineer in Test - Copenhagen, Denmark or Europe ([https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4012067002](https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4012067002))

* Web Developer - Copenhagen, Denmark ([https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4017568002](https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4017568002))

Our talented engineers are given significant ownership and responsibility over
projects. We value rapid iteration, continuous integration and testing, and we
are serious about producing high-quality, maintainable software. Frequent code
reviews, linting, and pairing are all integral components of our engineering
culture. We encourage experimenting with new technologies and constantly
challenge ourselves to improve our code, processes, and systems.

You can read a bit about our values on our Company Culture Favro Board:
[https://favro.com/widget/2114a98cde73c1145a93bd8e/28429a2449...](https://favro.com/widget/2114a98cde73c1145a93bd8e/28429a244982e81373559868)

We sponsor work visas for non-EU applicants.

------
arobbins
Factual | Engineers and data lovers | Los Angeles |
www.factual.com/jobs#openings

Factual is currently hiring engineers and data lovers of all levels in Los
Angeles.

Factual’s location platform enriches mobile location signals with definitive
global data, enabling personalized and contextually relevant mobile
experiences. Built from billions of inputs, the data is constantly updated by
Factual’s real-time data stack. We were named one of "50 Disruptive Companies
in 2013" by MIT Technology Review. We have a terrific team that is still
fairly small and an incredible CEO who was previously the co-founder of
Applied Semantics (which was bought by Google and became AdSense). Factual has
venture funding from Andreessen-Horowitz.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. A great example is one of our most
recent products, Geopulse Audience, which stands at the intersection of high
quality places data and large scale analysis of user geo-data:
[http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-
audience](http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-audience) . If you love
data, Factual is the place to be. Our main criteria are that you're smart and
get things done, but you'll get bonus points for experience with Clojure
([http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure](http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure)),
machine learning, NLP, algorithm design, or Hadoop/Spark.

You can email me personally at alexr@factual.com, or view our job postings
here:
[https://www.factual.com/jobs#openings](https://www.factual.com/jobs#openings)

------
savrajsingh
Daily Harvest | [https://www.daily-harvest.com](https://www.daily-harvest.com)
| jobs: Software Engineer + more | Princeton, NJ and New York City, NY | Full-
time Onsite | [https://www.daily-harvest.com/careers](https://www.daily-
harvest.com/careers) contact me at savraj@ [our domain] and mention HN in the
subject line! Based in Princeton and NYC, we are a rapidly growing startup
sending out thousands of products to happy customers each week. Everyone
around you -- especially the non-techies in your life -- will at least try, if
not consistently enjoy the frozen superfood eats that your work at Daily
Harvest will deliver! Our 43 flavor combinations of smoothies, overnight oats,
chia parfaits, harvest bowls, and sundaes are co-created by our team of chefs
and nutritionists and come packed with organic fruits and vegetables, and no
added sugar or preservatives. Each cup is perfectly portioned, so all you have
to do is take it out of the freezer, add your liquid of choice and blend, heat
or soak.

Daily Harvest seeks a software engineer to help build the future of frozen
food delivery. As a member of our software engineering team, you’ll craft and
ship the code that powers our entire business -- from user-facing UI, to code
that interfaces with our shipping providers, to inventory and supply chain
management at scale. You’ll be working with a small team of friendly, easy-
going engineers and report directly to our CTO.

Your qualifications - 3+ years of experience in software development roles -
Experience with Python-powered web-apps (Flask, Jinja, Google Cloud, Google
App Engine, Stripe) - MySQL, Google Cloud SQL, PeeWee ORM - Experience with
Git, Travis CI, PyTest, and deployments to Google Cloud.

------
jhirshman
Uncountable | San Francisco (Onsite) | Machine Learning, Enterprise Sales,
Data Science
[https://www.uncountable.com/careers](https://www.uncountable.com/careers)

Uncountable accelerates the innovation of the world’s largest manufacturers.
By leveraging advanced artificial intelligence techniques, Uncountable's
algorithms get better material and chemical products to the market in half the
time. We work with companies of all sizes, from innovative startups to Fortune
500 manufacturers.

 _Machine Learning Engineers_ | $150k - $220k + Equity

\---> Uncountable is building a world-class machine learning team that can
push the boundaries of what is currently possible with Bayesian optimization.
You will have the opportunity to innovate in machine learning at a small
startup.

\---> This position requires experience with statistical learning theory and
software development.

 _Enterprise Sales_ | $70k - $120k + Commission & Equity

\---> Uncountable is looking for resourceful, scrappy, and driven
professionals to grow out our sales and business development team. As a sales
representative, you will be responsible for generating leads, pitching
Uncountable’s AI platform to Directors/VPs, and closing enterprise deals. With
junior and senior positions available, non-sales backgrounds are perfectly
acceptable given a willingness to learn and improve.

 _Data Scientists_ | $90k - $120k + Equity

\---> Uncountable is seeking scientists and engineers who are passionate about
statistics and technology. Your primary responsibility will be to analyze our
customers' data and configure our machine learning models to fit their
projects. You will serve as the statistics expert in calls with our customers
and be responsible for maximizing the likelihood of success of their
development effort.

These are all onsite, full-time positions in San Francisco, CA. Learn more:
[https://www.uncountable.com/careers](https://www.uncountable.com/careers)
Contact: jason@uncountable.com

------
ajiang
Sentio | Los Angeles / Bangkok | Onsite or Remote, Full-time |
[https://www.sentio.com](https://www.sentio.com)

Sentio transforms Android for work. We make unique hardware and software that
makes Android devices more suitable for productivity. Founders are Google & YC
alums, VC-backed, with a newly launched strategic partnership with a major
hardware OEM. You'll be working on a new product line to be launched in Q4
2018, under one of the biggest brands in the world.

We're looking for the following roles to join our flexible distributed team:

    
    
      - Full Stack Engineer
      - Senior Android Engineer
      - Senior Designer
    

Why work with us?

    
    
      - Distributed / remote is not only OK, it's encouraged.
      - We will even fly you out to Bangkok to work with our former SF team for a few months
      - Ownership in the form of equity and profit sharing
      - Super interesting products and projects, involving hardware and software
    

Email me at andrew+hn@sentio.com

------
snowmaker
Lots of YC companies | Software engineers of all kinds | Everywhere, though
mostly in the US | Mostly on-site, but some remote too | Full-time and intern

A few months ago, a team of us at Y Combinator started working on a "common
app", so that people could apply to all Y Combinator companies at the same
time. It seemed silly to us that even though so many companies are struggling
to hire people, it still requires O(n) effort to apply to n companies.

So, we built [https://workatastartup.com](https://workatastartup.com). It's a
simple way to apply to all YC companies at the same time. It's only for
software engineers & data scientists for now (we hope to open it more broadly
later). If a company is interested, you'll get an email from them. We also
recently added a directory
([https://workatastartup.com/directory](https://workatastartup.com/directory))
where you can browse the jobs of some of the companies hiring through the site
and apply directly (not all have finished their profile yet).

It seems to be working pretty well - many of the people who posted a profile
have gotten more than a dozen company founders reaching out to them, and some
people have gotten jobs through it already. That said, it's still a bit
inconsistent and most likely to have good results if you're looking for a
full-time role in the US.

We'd love if you filled out a profile and let us know what you think
(workatastartup@ycombinator.com) :
[https://www.workatastartup.com](https://www.workatastartup.com)

~~~
mmt
Based on the first line of this comment being "Software engineers of all
kinds", would it be correct to conclude that this service is still limited
only to software engineering (coding) jobs?

~~~
snowmaker
Yes, it is for now. We very much intend to expand to everyone - we're just
trying to get it working really well for one group first.

~~~
mmt
Considering this is only the second or third month that I recall it being
advertised here, that makes some sense.

However, what's the reasoning behind waiting for "really well" instead of just
"better than the alternative" before opening it up to the minorities (at least
the technical ones)?

------
arrtz
Worldwide, REMOTE, full time or part time -- 100% flexibility. $70-100/hr.
Expert Interviewer at Karat ([https://karat.io](https://karat.io))

Work from anywhere in the world that has a solid internet connection. Work as
much or as little as you want. Work any day, any time of day, any number of
hours -- you can do 0 one week, 50 the next week, and back to 0 the next week.
Only requirement there is that we want you to roughly average at least 10
hours a week, or else the training/time investment doesn't make as much sense
from your end or ours. When each interview is done, you're done.

I know the above might sound a little strange, so a bit about the company for
context: Karat is a Seattle-based startup that does software engineering
interviews on behalf of other companies -- primarily first-round phone
screens. Quickly-growing companies can spend a significant fraction of their
engineers' time interviewing; we help take the load off. We've done a lot to
make the interview experience better for all stakeholders that I could write
whole essays about, but suffice it to say that candidates love working with
us, clients love working with us, and we're well-funded and growing quickly as
a result.

Because of this quickly-growing demand, we're looking to hire more Expert
Interviewers. The ideal candidate is a software engineer with strong written
and verbal English skills with at least a few years of professional
experience. Interviewing experience would be great, but we spend 25 hours
(paid) training you before you even start, so if you're strong technically and
love working with people we can usually make it work :) Interviews are
conducted over video chat, using a collaborative code editor.

Some of our interviewers are freelancers who use our scheduling model to
backfill hours; others are full timers at top tech companies looking to make
some extra cash; others have quit their jobs to work with us full time; some
are digital nomads; one of our interviewers is road tripping around North
America for a year and a half, doing anywhere from zero to 40 interviews each
week depending on where he is and what the weather's like.

The application form is here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced6...](https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced64c86?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source=HNWH)

I know it's a pretty unique job, so if you have any questions reply here or
email me at josh@karat.io and I'm happy to talk through any of it.

~~~
raarts
This company was here before, I was interested so I applied, filled in the
form. Never heard back.

~~~
avip
Same. Applied, no response. Industry standard :) I really enjoy interviews (on
both sides) so thought it'd be fun topping to my day.

~~~
arrtz
Could you please email me as well? Will look into this, and figure out if
there's some systematic reason for why we're missing applications.

------
sutee
Invitae | San Francisco | Full-time | Remote-friendly (must be able to work
legally in the US)

We offer prescription-grade genetic testing and are aiming to make genetics a
part of mainstream, medical practice. This year we're transitioning from
seeing ourselves as a diagnostics company to seeing ourselves as a tech
company and are hiring for a variety of roles:

-Full-stack software engineer -UI/UX engineer -Software quality engineer -Machine Learning engineer -Bioinformatics engineer -Tech Evangelist -Research Scientist

More details:
[https://www.invitae.com/en/careers](https://www.invitae.com/en/careers)

We have several different groups that use a variety of languages and
technologies. React, AWS, and Python are some of the popular ones. We have a
great, dynamic culture where employees have ownership and are empowered to
make decisions (very little middle management).

E-mail me at sutee.dee[at]invitae.com (I'm an engineer)

~~~
nipunsd
Are you open to hiring new grads?

------
mglidden11
Tulip | [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) | Boston, MA |
Full time | Onsite

Do you want to help build the factory of the future and realize the next
industrial revolution?

Tulip is transforming manufacturing processes by bringing the latest
technological advances from the lab to the back office to the shop floor.
Whereas most factories are still using state of the art technology from the
mid 19th century, we come from the future to bring them a rich, realtime web
app, modern tablets, IoT systems, in-depth analytics, and more.

We're a small team, but we have multiple Fortune 500 customers and are
enabling production lines building things you interact with everyday. We're in
a strong growth mode! We closed a $13M Series A a few months ago
([http://tcrn.ch/2qYvsoN](http://tcrn.ch/2qYvsoN)), we are bringing on new
customers, scaling up our existing customers' deployments, and, most
relevantly, hiring across the team!

We'd love to talk to anyone interested, but in particular we are looking to
bring folks on in:

\- Web Development: React+Redux frontend, NodeJS+Mongo+Postgres+Redis backend,
syncing data with Meteor, delivering useful, real-time experiences in the
browser and on Electron

\- Data & Pipeline Engineering: planning, implementing, and finding insights
with our next generation of process & sensor analytics

\- SRE/DevOps: Kubernetes-admin, scalable monitoring across the firewall,
hybrid cloud/on-prem deployment

\- IoT/Embedded Software: delivering a reliable, extensible HW platform across
arm and x86, all manner of bus/IO tech

Apply at [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) or email us at
jobs@tulip.co

------
SoftwareMaven
Ksplice @ Oracle | Devops | Remote |
[https://ksplice.oracle.com](https://ksplice.oracle.com)

Ksplice is the leading technology that allows administrators to patch the
critical components of a Linux system on the fly with zero downtime and zero
disruption, and we are looking for experienced DevOps and Systems
professionals to join our team.

As a DevOps engineer, you will be responsible for automating the deployment,
monitoring, and day-to-day management of Ksplice's infrastructure for building
and serving critical security "hot fix" updates for various flavors of the
Linux kernel and for user space applications. Our customers depend on us to
keep their systems up-to-date and secure, so we would depend on you to make
sure our systems stay running and secure.

Ksplice has a rich infrastructure that utilizes virtualization heavily, and we
are looking for somebody who can help us take that infrastructure and
modernize it. While some day-to-day system administration will be required,
this is primarily a development role. As such, strong programming skills and
an understanding of how to automate system tasks are required. Ksplice
primarily uses Python, so experience with that is preferred, but experience
with any similar language to perform system administration automation is
acceptable.

The Oracle Ksplice team is a remote team, so you must be comfortable
interacting remotely and working autonomously. We are a small team that
expects its members to be comfortable with self-directed work. We won't micro-
manage you, but, in return, we expect you to learn your job well enough that
you know what is important to work on.

More information about Ksplice is available at
[https://ksplice.oracle.com/](https://ksplice.oracle.com/). You can find more
information about the position at
[https://oracle.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=1...](https://oracle.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=18000CMG&lang=en).
Feel free to contact me directly by email at travis.jensen@oracle.com if you
have any further questions. Oracle is an equal opportunity employer.

------
thefahim
AdQuick | Venice, CA | Full Time | ONSITE | $80-140k

We've raised $3M+, ex-Instacart/Amazon, building a marketplace to buy and
measure outdoor advertising. We were profitable last year are projected to
explode in growth 2018. Looking for talented senior engineers to help keep up
with demand. Email me if you're interested: fahim@adquick.com

About AdQuick

* Founded by ex-Instacart engineers/marketing * Raised $3M led by Initialized Capital (Garry Tan & Alexis Ohanian, Reddit co-founder). * Our customers include great brands such as: Kevin Hart, Peloton, FanDuel, Drake, Lyft & more.

Technical Stack

* Our tech stack is Rails 4, Webpack, React, Postgres, Heroku. * Looking for 3+ years experience in running production systems, ability to iterate quickly and sense of ownership. * Strong focus on user experience and putting the customer first.

Technical Challenges

* We have a complex frontend user interface. Users should be able to view 100,000+ markers and transit lines on a map without their browser crawling to a halt. We need to support complex and interesting map visualizations – layering political voting data, Census data, Foursquare data and more.

* We're a search company. AdQuick conducts a search every time the user pans the map. Searching by geography, demographics, AdQuick score and a myriad of other attributes from disparate data sources is computationally expensive. It will be a challenge to scale while keeping search response times and server costs low.

* We're a data science company. We integrate with Google Analytics & AdWords and other data sources to measure impact of physical advertising on online behavior (CTR in a region). ROI data from prior campaigns can help create more effective future campaigns. As our data warehouse grows, crunching this data will be increasingly challenging and more powerful. We'll use machine learning to create better campaigns overtime.

* Our backend systems have to deal with a myriad of inventory CSV, PDF formats, requiring robust and fast file validations, normalization and ingestion systems.

* We scraped Instagram and used image recognition to see if people shared photos of billboards. Turns out, a lot of people Instagram'd Drake's board. Innovative ROI tools are a core part of our offering.

------
baspland
Signal | SF or Remote (US only) | Full-Time | Software Engineers: iOS,
Android, Server & Web [https://signal.org](https://signal.org)

Signal is making private communication simple. As an Open Source project
supported by grants and donations, Signal can put users first. There are no
ads, no affiliate marketers, no creepy tracking. Just open technology for a
fast, simple, and secure messaging experience. We design open protocols,
develop Open Source software, and give it away for free.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/signal](https://www.keyvalues.com/signal)

Here are our open roles:

\- Server Developer:
[https://signal.org/workworkwork/?ref=keyvalues](https://signal.org/workworkwork/?ref=keyvalues)

\- Android Developer:
[https://signal.org/workworkwork/?ref=keyvalues](https://signal.org/workworkwork/?ref=keyvalues)

\- Desktop Developer (Web Developer):
[https://signal.org/workworkwork/?ref=keyvalues](https://signal.org/workworkwork/?ref=keyvalues)

\- Designer:
[https://signal.org/workworkwork/?ref=keyvalues](https://signal.org/workworkwork/?ref=keyvalues)

\- iOS Developer.:
[https://signal.org/workworkwork/?ref=keyvalues](https://signal.org/workworkwork/?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: iOS team: Swift & Objective-C. Android team: Java. Desktop team:
Electron, web stack (js, css, etc.). Server team: Java, AWS, devops.

Workwithus@signal.org

~~~
crtlib
No, no, nooo! No way for EU candidate? When I've seen "Signal" I've almost
jumped on my chair. Please, say there may be an exception!

------
jxramos
APPLE | CUPERTINO, CA (San Francisco Bay Area, APPLE PARK) | FULLTIME | ONSITE

Software Engineer in Test, Motion

[https://jobs.apple.com/us/search#&ss=113523967&t=0&so=&lo=0*...](https://jobs.apple.com/us/search#&ss=113523967&t=0&so=&lo=0*USA&pN=0&openJobId=113523967)

Software Engineer in Test, Health and Fitness Technologies

[https://jobs.apple.com/us/search#&ss=113523992&t=0&so=&lo=0*...](https://jobs.apple.com/us/search#&ss=113523992&t=0&so=&lo=0*USA&pN=0&openJobId=113523992)

Tech Stack: Python, Matlab, C++, time series data analysis, Swift (nice to
have), Git. Looking for candidates to fill these two positions asap, the
quicker the better. Mention HN:jxramos if you make it to the tech screening.

------
nnntom
Niantic | SF, Sunnyvale, Seattle, Los Angeles |
[https://grnh.se/exq7hmpt2](https://grnh.se/exq7hmpt2)

Niantic is leading the way in augmented reality technology and products. Come
join our world class team and experience the joy of creating products and
services that touch hundreds of millions of people.

Our team is behind two groundbreaking AR products: Ingress and Pokemon Go. We
recently announced our next adventure, Harry Potter: Wizards Unite, along with
our Series B funding.

Opportunities include Computer Vision, Machine Learning, Mobile, Game Dev,
Tech Artist, Product, SRE, full-stack web & server, among other roles!

Process: Phone intro/screen, technical interview with the team, decision.

Apply here: [https://grnh.se/exq7hmpt2](https://grnh.se/exq7hmpt2)

Questions? eebinger at nianticlabs dot com

~~~
nnntom
Please use this link to apply instead of the above:

[https://www.nianticlabs.com/jobs/](https://www.nianticlabs.com/jobs/)

Thank you!

------
jacobmarble
InfluxData | Software Engineer | SF | REMOTE or ONSITE | Full-time

We are a time series database, looking for experienced Golang SWEs to work on
InfluxDB.

I'm on this team, I work remotely. Company is growing fast, everyone is smart
and nice.

Email me directly jacob.marble@influxdata.com

[https://www.influxdata.com/blog/why-i-joined-influxdata-
jaco...](https://www.influxdata.com/blog/why-i-joined-influxdata-jacob/)

[https://www.influxdata.com/careers/](https://www.influxdata.com/careers/)

------
tlshaheen
Phone2Action | DevOps Engineer, Lead Frontend Engineer, Senior Full Stack
Engineer, Non-Engineering Roles (for example, Sales!), PAID Summer
INTERNS/INTERNSHIPS | Washington, DC | Full-Time | Onsite or US Remote |
[https://phone2action.com/about/careers/](https://phone2action.com/about/careers/)
or [https://angel.co/phone2action/jobs](https://angel.co/phone2action/jobs) |
Agile | VISA Sponsorship Available for exceptional candidates who already in
the US

Phone2Action is the world’s fastest growing civic technology company. Millions
use our tools to participate in public policy campaigns.

Build and innovate on tools that help connect people with their elected
officials at the federal, state, and local level!

As a member of the engineering team you will join a world-class engineering-
driven company, where you'll have instant impact from day one. We have an open
culture and flat organization where engineers sit just a few steps away from
the founders. And we've raised over $5M in funding, including our $4.6M Series
A funding round in 2016.

Our product has driven more than 18 million connections with elected officials
since our founding in 2013 -- and we're just getting started. If you have
great problem solving, analysis and design skills, and a true passion for
quality – you will be a great fit for the Phone2Action team.

Salary ranges from $80K - $145K for engineering roles!

All jobs are listed at
[https://angel.co/phone2action/jobs](https://angel.co/phone2action/jobs) Email
me - luke@phone2action.com - prefixing the subject with "HN:", and include
anything that will set you apart from the pack :)

DevOps Hypewords: AWS, Infastructure, Linux, CI, CD, Continuous Integration,
Continuous Delivery, SQL, Ansible, SaltStack

Backend Hypewords: LAMP, PHP, MySQL, Laravel, APEX, Ruby, Java, Redis, API,
Codeception, AWS

Frontend Hypewords: VueJS, ReactJS, HTML, CSS, SASS, Bootstrap, Webpack, Jest,
ES6

Third party systems: Salesforce, Facebook, Twitter, MailChimp, NationBuilder

------
tehwalrus
C# Software Engineer | ONSITE | St Neots, Cambridgeshire, UK | £30k - £50k |
jobs.picotech.com

Established in 1991 Pico soon became a leader in the field of PC Oscilloscopes
and data loggers. Based out of our head office in St Neots, UK, our software
development teams work in an agile environment creating innovative software
using C#, solving problems such as visualising large data sets.

Due to continuous growth plans Pico Technology are looking to recruit C#
Software Engineers with proven C# development skills who are passionate about
the code they develop. Additional skills in the following areas would be of
interest:

C++, JIRA, Microsoft Visual Studio, DVCS, MVVM, WPF, Cocoa and / or Gtk#,
Intel IPP / OpenCV, Azure / AWS

Equal to the technical skills our developers possess, we also value excellent
organisational, communication and interpersonal skills.

Our Software Engineers benefit from a working environment that encourages them
to produce excellent code with a customisable workstation, multiple monitors
and an open plan office. Development Engineers can use Wednesday afternoons to
work on inspirational projects either as part of a team of individually.

Away from the desk our Development Engineers can be found competing in our
annual pool tournament, playing arcade games in the kitchen, gathered round
the table football or simply enjoying our picnic benches in the garden. The
flexible working hours suit many different lifestyles, with core hours from 10
till 3, Monday to Friday as well as an annual profit related bonus. A full
list of the benefits can be found on our careers website.

If this sounds like the environment you would thrive in and are interested to
find out more apply now for immediate consideration. Please mention Hacker
News in the "where did you hear about us" box!

Check out our latest recruitment video, @tehwalrus features!
[https://youtu.be/CKJWzBJuZ5E](https://youtu.be/CKJWzBJuZ5E)

~~~
jeanmichelx
> Our Software Engineers benefit from a working environment that encourages
> them to produce excellent code with a customisable workstation, multiple
> monitors and an open plan office.

I'm struggling to understand how an open plan office fits into this. Are the
current employees happy with that? Given the choice, I would definitely get a
real office with a door and enough silence to reason about code.

~~~
tehwalrus
There is a big debate about open plan, isn't there? I personally like working
in a collaborative environment, at least within the scrum team all focussed on
the same goals.

I think Pico's layout is quite good in that hardware and software engineers
share the same space, but it's separated from tech support (who are on the
phone a lot) and marketing and the warehouse. Sometimes it gets noisy, but no
more than any other open plan I've been in.

If you come in for an interview, you'll get a tour of the building and can see
whether our style is right for you :)

------
cpeterso
Mozilla is hiring REMOTE and ONSITE engineering and manager positions:

[https://careers.mozilla.org/listings/?team=Engineering](https://careers.mozilla.org/listings/?team=Engineering)

Android Engineers, Researchers, and Designers: All Offices

Firefox QA Supervisor: Remote or Toronto onsite

Performance Manager, Firefox Runtime: Mountain View, Portland, San Francisco,
or Toronto onsite

Senior Research and Experiments Engineer: Mountain View, San Francisco, or
Toronto onsite

Senior Differential Privacy Research Engineer: Remote

Junior Data Analyst (Contract): Remote

~~~
rokob
Is "Senior Differential Privacy Research Engineer: Remote" a real thing? I
don't see it on any of your listings. I am interested in that position if it
does exist :)

------
jeeshan
Commure, Inc. | San Francisco, CA | Multiple positions |

Fulltime | ONSITE We are a stealth startup working to fix the software doctors
use. If you have seen what physicians have to put up with, it's a bad version
of the 90s, and makes medical care worse and more expensive for everyone. We
are a group of previously successful engineers and entrepreneurs (MIT,
Dartmouth, Datapower, Stripe, Salesforce, etc) and senior doctors (John
Hopkins, UCSF, etc) who are determined to finally fix this.

Compensation: market salary & equity -- we are well funded.

Stack: includes Rust, React and Node. We will also be solving some very
interesting problems in the areas of APIs, domain-specific machine-learning
and fine-grained application security.

Please email jobs@commure.com and mention "[hnjobs]" in the subject line.

------
FlorianRappl
ZEISS | Frontend, Backend, Business Development | Munich, Germany | Full-Time
Onsite | [https://www.zeiss.com/corporate/int/careers/working-at-
zeiss...](https://www.zeiss.com/corporate/int/careers/working-at-
zeiss/digital-challenges/digital-innovation-partners.html)

ZEISS Digital Innovation Partners is hiring in Munich! We are a newly founded
fully digital unit of one of the global leaders in optical systems with the
mission to digitalize the business of ZEISS. This includes modernizing ZEISS
services for the 21st century, as well as building cutting edge services in
the IoT, machine learning, and computer vision space.

Our current technology stack is a mix consisting of conservative technologies
such as C#/.NET with functional idioms (e.g., Scala), growing eco-systems
(Golang, Node.js), DevOps philosophy (Docker Swarm, Terraform, …), and state
of the art frontend applications (React / React Native with ES6, TypeScript).
We are constantly re-evaluating our choices and welcome new input and
insights.

We are looking for talented frontend and/or backend / DevOps engineers who are
willing to work in a flat hierarchy, startup like atmosphere where almost
anything can be shaped and developed. We are willing to work out a relocation
plan and provide you with all the support necessary to bring you to the
beautiful city of Munich.

Just send us an email to kay-uwe.clemens@zeiss.com with your application or
further questions. We'd love to hear from you!

------
w0rldart
Cloudreach | Multiple Locations in Europe and US - Onsite and Remote | Cloud
System Developers | Full Time
[https://www.cloudreach.com/careers/jobs/current-
openings/](https://www.cloudreach.com/careers/jobs/current-openings/)

We’re growing fast here at Cloudreach, and as such, constantly looking for new
talent to join in both Europe, USA and some Remote positions. Cloudreach is a
market leader service provider for Cloud Enablement across platforms (AWS
Premier Partner, Microsoft Azure Gold Cloud Platform Partner, Google Cloud
Platform Partner) and we’ve managed to reach this position thanks to our
fundamental core values which are reflected in all us Cloudreachers and the
work we do.

Below are some of our current roles:

    
    
      -  Azure Cloud Architect in Dallas, Chicago and Remote US https://www.cloudreach.com/careers/jobs/opening/?gh_jid=665066
    
      -  Cloud Architect in London https://www.cloudreach.com/careers/jobs/opening/?gh_jid=145943
    
      -  Cloud Architect in Paris https://www.cloudreach.com/careers/jobs/opening/?gh_jid=699545
    
      -  Cloud Operations Engineer Lead in Vancouver https://www.cloudreach.com/careers/jobs/opening/?gh_jid=950748
    
      -  Cloud Project Manager in US https://www.cloudreach.com/careers/jobs/opening/?gh_jid=627338
    

A range of other roles are available too, such as: Product Marketing Lead,
Sales Engineer, Legal Assistant

------
beourfirstexec
(Stealth) | “First Executive” | Negotiable Salary (At least $100k), Equity,
and Exit Upside | Sarasota, FL | Onsite |
[https://beourfirstexec.com](https://beourfirstexec.com)

Established SEO/Media company looking for CEO/First Executive.

Two online marketers/developers turned startup founders seek expertise in
turning hyper growth business into sustainable businesses.

4 years ago one of our moonshot projects took off, so we leaned on a team
distributed freelancers around the world. This has been a powerful
bootstrapping tool, but today we see the need for a centralized core team with
internalized expertise and management.

To help us, we’re looking for an experienced CEO caliber candidate that has a
proven track record in leading fast growing, high-output, nimble companies.

Prior experience and proven track record required. Ideal candidate, has a
successful exit under their belt in a CEO, CTO, CMO capacity, a deep
understanding of SEO (it isn’t rocket science), and a love for building
amazing products and teams.

For more details: [https://beourfirstexec.com/](https://beourfirstexec.com/)

If you aren’t the candidate but know someone who would be, we're offering a
$10k referral bounty.

Posted anonymously as our main HN accounts would make our company a dead
giveaway.

~~~
PenguinCoder
Typo in your google form title "Be our fist exec"

~~~
beourfirstexec
Thank you. Fixed.

------
sadadar
Credit Karma - SF, LA, and Charlotte, NC | Onsite only

I'm a VP of engineering at Credit Karma. We offer people free taxes, credit
scores, credit reports, and help find people the best loans and credit
products they can get. We have over 80M consumers on our platform in the US
and over 1M in Canada. I love the company, it's the best job I've ever had,
and if you want to work for a mission positive company with a product people
love that is on the road to greatness there is no better place to work.

We have positions across all sorts of roles and levels, feel free to reach out
if you are curious and don't see a role posted.

Stack: Scala, Typescript, PHP | React, React-Native, Swift, Kotlin | Kafka,
Thrift, Spark, Apache Beam

* Mid, Senior and Staff Software Engineer * Eng Manager * Eng Director (both Product and Platform) * Data Science * iOS Engineer * Android Engineer * FrontEnd Engineer * Full Stack Engineer

\- We've generally filled our entry level positions, you can reach out if you
want but its likely not for an opening we have immediately

All opportunities listed at
[https://www.creditkarma.com/careers](https://www.creditkarma.com/careers)

If you have any questions, want to talk about a role, or are just curious
about thing you can reach out to me at matt (at) creditkarma (dot) com

~~~
tedivm
The Engineering Director positions don't appear to be on the website.

~~~
sadadar
Oops! I guess not everything is posted online. Just reach out to me directly
and I can help connect you to the right team.

------
jetsnoc
KickBack Rewards Systems, Remote

    
    
      KickBack Rewards Systems
      http://www.kickbacksystems.com
      http://careers.kickbacksystems.com
    

KickBack Rewards Systems is a privately held company founded in 1999 that
specializes in customer specific marketing and payments for over 1000 US
clients. Our clients include a half-dozen Fortune 50 companies, one of them is
an anchor partner in our national coalition loyalty program. This candidate
will be joining a medium sized team of 13 developers who all commit to their
projects as a labor of love and their lives work. If you are interested in any
of these positions my contact information is located under my profile.

\- Lead Senior Software Engineer

We are seeking a Senior full-stack Developer with leadership experience to act
as a technical team lead. We’re looking for someone with a strong software
development background who has deep JavaScript experience who can help the
team develop better applications. The correct person must be a polyglot and
should feel comfortable reviewing JavaScript, PHP, Python and have a
willingness to learn C# (Xamarin) for mobile projects. Candidates with
previous experience on Agile teams will be well suited for this position. This
is a full-time remote employee position. If remote, candidate must be willing
to work around regular MST (-0700) office hours. KRS will _not_ consider
agencies, outsourced or software development contracts for tihs role. -

To apply: Email me, my contact information is located under my profile, or,
visit [http://careers.kickbacksystems.com](http://careers.kickbacksystems.com)

------
angusb
PolyAI | London/Singapore | Onsite/Remote

PolyAI is building the backend machinery to allow computers to have two-way
conversations with people. If you've used Siri, you'll probably know that it's
okay at handling single-sentence commands like "remind me to call Jane in 2
hours", but anything significantly more complicated - anything that requires a
2-way conversation to establish what you want - is much much more flakey and
inconvenient. At PolyAI, we're building the first developer platform for
making scalable, maintainable voice apps that rely on _conversations_ , rather
than just single-commands. This opens up the possibility of Alexa/Google Home
skills for Deliveroo, Uber, Postmates etc that are actually convenient to use
and "just work".

We think this is the first step towards a future where voice interfaces are
the de facto way of carrying out small to medium sized tasks.

We're a small but fast growing team of 8 people, comprised of (really good!)
NLP researchers, and software engineers with a bunch of startup experience
behind us. We're healthily funded by Passion and Amadeus and pay
competitively.

We're looking for:

* backend engineers * machine learning/NLP engineers

I just want to point out that while we are currently a team of all men, we are
super keen to move away from that, and regularly introspect about whether
there's anything about our culture that may in any way exclude non male
candidates. Additionally, we are always open to feedback about anything we
might be getting wrong here.

Get in contact at angus@poly-ai.com

~~~
angusb
Update: sorry to say that after some research internally we've come by some
new information that means we are actually __unable to support remote work
__for now, contrary to the ad above.

------
gregdoesit
Uber | Back-end | Amsterdam, Netherlands | FULL-TIME ONSITE VISA

Uber's Amsterdam engineering office is looking for senior back-end engineers
for the following teams:

* Payments: building the future of payments for on-demand services. We build most of the payments architecture at Uber, which means challenging problems and exciting opportunities.

* Site Reliability Engineering: build systems that are best-in-class for monitoring, alerting and automatically resolving issues on top of our payments stack.

* Mobile platform: build tooling that will make hundreds of our engineers more productive (and happier!)

Learn more about our team at
[http://t.uber.com/amsterdam](http://t.uber.com/amsterdam) Interested? Shoot
gergely@uber.com an email.

\--

About me: I'm an engineering manager started as an engineer here at Uber, in
Amsterdam. My first project was rewriting the Uber app
([https://eng.uber.com/new-rider-app/](https://eng.uber.com/new-rider-app/))
and the last interesting piece of code I committed was open sourcing the
architecture behind it
([https://github.com/uber/RIBs](https://github.com/uber/RIBs)).

------
kirstenwright20
GitHub | San Francisco, CA (HQ); Boulder, CO; Amsterdam; Tokyo; Remote (65%) |
Onsite and Remote-OK | [https://github.com](https://github.com)

GitHub is the best place to share code with friends, co-workers, classmates,
and complete strangers. Over 27 million people use GitHub to build amazing
things together across 67 million repositories. With the collaborative
features of GitHub.com and GitHub Business, it has never been easier for
individuals and teams to write faster, better code.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/github](https://www.keyvalues.com/github)

Open positions include: Application Engineer, Community and Safety Git
Ecosystem Engineer Senior Engineer, Developer Experience Senior Integrations
Engineer Partner Engineering Manager Quality Engineer Senior Engineering
Leader - Machine Learning

All roles are remote-friendly!

If you are interested in any of these positions, please feel free to contact
kirstenwright@github.com to learn more or apply online at
www.github.com/about/careers.

Tech Stack: GitHub is a Rails 4 application that is composed of a large
monolith and a constellation of services written in Ruby, Go, and a handful of
other languages. The app and its services are exposed both internally and
externally via a GraphQL API. We primarily rely on MySQL for persistent
storage, Redis for temporary storage, and, as you might expect, a lot of git
repositories. We rely on Kubernetes for container orchestration.

~~~
TomK32
Glad to see I'm not the last one on Rails 4 :)

------
rajivm
AuditBoard | Los Angeles / Orange County | Onsite, Full-time |
[https://www.auditboard.com/](https://www.auditboard.com/)

AuditBoard (formerly SOXHUB) is streamlining audit/compliance through our SaaS
platform. We are making audit less painful & more efficient for internal audit
teams and business process owners. If you're interested in working at a fast
growing company building enterprise software that is loved by its users,
please get in touch.

    
    
      - Node.js, Ember.js, Kubernetes, Docker, C#, Python
      - Small team, lots of independence, flexible schedules
      - Contribute to open-source projects
      - Fast paced & growing
    

Looking for:

    
    
      - Sr. DevOps (AWS and/or K8S experience is a bonus)
      - Front-end Developers (Ember experience is a huge bonus)
      - Full Stack Web & API Developers
      - Security experts
    

For more information, please contact me at rajiv@auditboard.com or apply at
[https://www.auditboard.com/jobs/software-
engineer/](https://www.auditboard.com/jobs/software-engineer/)

------
alie
System1 | Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE

System1, an adtech startup based in Venice Beach, is hiring!

Architect, Data Warehouse: Python, PySpark, SQL, AWS [http://system1.com/job-
listing/eae82bb0-1801-4ca2-ba4c-dd2cd...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/eae82bb0-1801-4ca2-ba4c-dd2cd66fc261)

Sr. DevOps Engineer: AWS, Python, Security focused [http://system1.com/job-
listing/527e0e54-3180-44a1-920c-1b064...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/527e0e54-3180-44a1-920c-1b064467523a)

Software Engineer: Python [http://system1.com/job-
listing/a2612066-fef4-458c-b216-19b27...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/a2612066-fef4-458c-b216-19b276e81ba6)

Senior Software Engineer: 4+ years of Python experience
[http://system1.com/job-
listing/46b7b99f-18d1-47c5-bd3f-6c400...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/46b7b99f-18d1-47c5-bd3f-6c4009e073e6)

Front End Engineer: JavaScipt, Node, Jinja [http://system1.com/job-
listing/c358b94c-4c65-4651-9ac6-84254...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/c358b94c-4c65-4651-9ac6-84254fe1de2e)

\--

System1 | Seattle, WA | ONSITE

System1 is also hiring in our Bellevue office!

Senior Software Engineer: 4+ years of Python experience
[http://system1.com/job-
listing/d94c450b-da6f-465e-a6a7-796a0...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/d94c450b-da6f-465e-a6a7-796a03f9dc7b)

------
benjiweber
Unruly | Senior Developer/Site Reliability Engineer/Engineering Coach | Full-
time | London, UK | Onsite

Unruly is the video marketplace you can trust. We help the world’s biggest
advertisers engage global audiences by harnessing the power of our data-
powered video marketplace, UnrulyX, on brand-safe, premium sites, while
helping top publishers better monetise their audiences.

Unruly was founded in 2006 with a mission to transform advertising for the
better. We’re passionately committed to encouraging and celebrating diversity
and wellbeing through our inclusive and nurturing company culture

People come to Unruly to really be involved in software development, not just
churn out features. We've used extreme programming since the company was
founded: Pairing, Mobbing, TDD, Continuous Deployment and more. Our teams run
their own production systems, and plan for the future of their products. We
value learning and innovation, so we have real 20% time—one day a week to work
on what's most important to you.

[https://medium.com/unruly-engineering/why-work-at-
unruly-559...](https://medium.com/unruly-engineering/why-work-at-
unruly-559a50792d96)

We're particularly looking for people who can bring expertise in Java,
JavaScript, or Data engineering to help us scale our marketplace. We're
already dealing with terabytes of data each day, tens of thousands of QPS, and
growing fast.

See our open roles [https://unruly.co/about-us/were-
hiring/?london/development](https://unruly.co/about-us/were-
hiring/?london/development) or ping me at benji@unrulygroup.com if you have
questions

------
rokche123
Her | iOS and Android Engineers | San Francisco, SF | Full Time | ONSITE
(preferred) + REMOTE

HER is the world’s largest community of lesbian, bisexual and queer people.
We're' empowering women and queer folk by giving them a space to explore and
express their identity.

We're looking to hire iOS and Android developers into our core team. You would
be working in conjunction with team members from Product, UX and Design to
build new features, collaborate on the development and maintenance of our
mobile client apps.

This is a full-time salary + equity position. Remote is a possibility, but
preference will be given to candidates local to SF.

Email: rok@weareher.com

------
jonathankoren
Pocket | Senior Software Engineer (Machine Learning) | San Francisco, CA or
Mountain View, CA | ONSITE, Full time

Email: jkoren at getpocket.com or visit
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/pocketco/jobs/885933?gh_src=get...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/pocketco/jobs/885933?gh_src=getpocketcom_jobs)

Pocket (now part of Mozilla) is looking to expand our team to help achieve our
mission of advancing access to and discovery of high-quality, personalized
content across the web. We are looking for people who are interested in
helping design, test and launch new data-driven features and products that
allow people to focus and become more knowledgeable about the things that
interest them.

We are looking for people with both strong engineering and machine learning
backgrounds, primarily focused on NLP, search, and recommendation systems.
Knowledge of differential privacy and other other privacy preserving
techniques is desired, but not required. At Pocket, you'll have the unique
opportunity to take products from ideation all the way to production
deployment.

------
ultimaterocks
Ultimate Software | Ft. Lauderdale, Atlanta, San Francisco, Toronto |
Onsite/Remote | USA/Canada only
[http://www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers](http://www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers)

Ultimate Software has been building HR and Payroll software since 1990. We
moved from selling licenses for on-premise installations to a cloud-
based/subscription model in 2002. We are passionate about building awesome
tools to make people's work lives easier. Our motto is People First, which
describes how we treat our customers and our amazing company culture.

Ultimate Software is hiring for a large number of full time development
positions, including:

\- Software Engineers \- Devops Engineers \- Software Test Engineers, and
more.

About 20% of our Product Development team works from home. We have an
unbelievable benefits/401K package, so apply to Fortune’s #1 Best Tech Company
to Work For in 2018 today!

Here is a link to our job postings:
[http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj](http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj)

You can also email resumes to techcareers AT ultimatesoftware.com

------
antoviaque
REMOTE (Worldwide) - Open Source Developer on Open edX - Python/Django,
Javascript (OpenCraft - Remote/worldwide company incorporated in Berlin)

Development specialized on the free software project Open edX, used by many
universities and companies to run online courses. See edx.org, stanford.edu or
fun-mooc.fr for examples of Open edX instances. We are a team of sixteen
senior developers, all working remotely from Europe, North & South America,
Asia & Australia. The company is not affiliated with edX, but rather
contributing and working with them on various projects. This is a full time
position, were you would be able to work remotely from anywhere you want, as
long as you have a good internet connection. : )

The Open edX platform is a large Python/Django codebase, with good code
standards and architecture (a lot of the edX engineers come from MIT). You
would work on different clients contracts using the platform. The clients
list/references include Harvard, MIT, edX themselves, the French government,
and various startups & universities currently running their own instances, or
looking to create one. Tasks are very varied, from developing core platform
features, custom exercises and tools for specific courses (XBlocks),
customizing and deploying instances, working fullstack, operating our service
infrastructure, improving our hosting platform, etc. You won't get bored here.

Most of your work is published as free software (Open edX is released under
the AGPL license, which requires clients to release modifications under the
same license), and you would also contribute to the free software project,
pushing most of your developments upstream through pull requests, contributing
features, documentation or help on mailing-lists.

Stack: Python/Django, Ansible, AWS/OpenStack, Debian/Ubuntu, MySQL, MongoDB,
PostgreSQL, RabbitMQ, Redis, Elasticsearch, JS, HTML/CSS.

Nice to haves: Terraform, Vault, Packer, Prometheus, ELK, Docker, Android/iOS.
We are building a modern infrastructure and having a strong DevOps presence on
top of core software engineering skills is a big plus with us.

Interview process: a 30 minutes Hangout with a (simple) coding exercise.

To apply, fill this form: [http://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-
developer/](http://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-developer/)

~~~
vanderZwan
Full-time or part-time?

~~~
antoviaque
It's full time - 30h to 40h/week depending on your preferences.

------
sam-mueller
Blink Labs | Prelaunch, early-stage startup | Full time | Bay Area, CA |
Remote or onsite | $90-$130k + equity

• Product: Video messaging that brings you together with your friends IRL.

• Why: Because we've all gotten used to the impersonal imperfections of
texting. We have the antidote; we are what comes next.

• Stack: RxSwift, React Native, Javascript & Elixir

• Culture: Make extradordinary things with the camaraderie of extradordinary
people

Jobs:

• iOS AR/VR/Game Engineer

• Motion Designer/Animator, C4D/Blender/After Effects expert

Contact:

jobs@blink.cm or direct message
[https://twitter.com/samuel_mueller](https://twitter.com/samuel_mueller)

\- Sam Mueller, Founder

~~~
biasforaction
How is your service different than Snap, Beme, Instagram Live, Periscope,
etc...?

~~~
jamestimmins
A valid question in general, but not for the Who is hiring thread.

------
faberbrain
1bios | Senior Software Engineer | Truckee/Lake Tahoe, CA | FULL-TIME, ONSITE
or REMOTE | hello+hn@1bios.co

About 1bios:

We provide a health management platform for healthcare providers and health
insurers. Our company is relatively young, and this position would get you in
on the ground floor, positioning you to have real impact on our engineering
decisions and company culture.

Our stack:

ruby, rails, javascript, typescript, react, mongo, postgres, thrift

What we are looking for:

Do you not only want to see a problem done, but see it done cleanly in a way
that makes you proud? Do you appreciate elegance, but despise implicitness and
magic? Is code and system design something you like to really think about
before tackling a problem? Do you like to discuss architecture with other
engineers who care deeply about the quality of their code? Do you wish you
were writing in a statically typed functional programming language a la
Haskell, but are also satisfied applying those same concepts to more wild west
contexts like Ruby and JS? If this resonates with you, please get in touch!

Email us at hello+hn@1bios.co

~~~
seagreen
Just FYI it's probably best not to mention highly desirable keywords like
Haskell if you don't actually have that kind of work to offer.

------
wroman
BitBridge | Remote - Austin, Chicago Offices | Full-Time |
[http://jobs.bitbridge.hk](http://jobs.bitbridge.hk)

* Blockchain Engineer * Senior Engineer * Lead Engineer - Frontend * Web Engineer - Frontend

We're a team from the HFT world that is fed up with the state of blockchain
exchanges. Existing exchanges are sluggish, unreliable, and horribly
designed—creating a miserable place to trade during the brief window before
your money is stolen. We're building a real exchange platform to fintech
standards and calling it BitBridge.

BitBridge is a next generation cryptocurrency exchange platform, straddling
the divide between centralized and decentralized trading. Built to engineering
standards far beyond any other exchange on the market, we offer superior
reliability, security, liquidity, and performance. And we do this all with
verifiably fair matching algorithms and a need for minimal custody of user
assets.

[http://jobs.bitbridge.hk](http://jobs.bitbridge.hk)

------
karenss
Robinhood | Engineering & Non-Engineering Roles | Palo Alto, CA | Full-Time |
Onsite | robinhood.com

Robinhood is democratizing access to America’s financial system. Since our
public launch in 2015, we’ve cemented our position as the fastest-growing
brokerage with over two million users and billions of dollars in transaction
volume. Robinhood received recognition with the Apple Design Award, the Google
Material Design Award, and named Fast Company’s 11th Most Innovative Company
in the World.

We’re backed by top-tier investors such as DST Global, NEA, Index Ventures,
Thrive Capital, Ribbit Capital, a16z, and GV, as well as individuals such as
Jared Leto, Ashton Kutcher, John Legend, Snoop Dogg, and Nas.

We're always hiring software engineers for different teams across different
stacks. Our engineers work with cutting-edge technologies like Django, Python,
Go, Kafka, React, Redux. Check out our priority roles below:

 _Legal
Counsel[https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/1096554](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/1096554)

_ Backend Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/266914](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/266914)

 _DevOps
Engineer[https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/658358](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/658358)

_Corporate Accountant
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/649167](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/649167)

Interested? Check out the job descriptions and apply directly at
robinhood.com/jobs

------
theswan
Samsara | Product, Infrastructure, Mobile, Site Reliability, Security
Engineers | San Francisco, Onsite

Build aws for physical infrastructure.

Samsara was started by the founders of Meraki and has a small, tight-knit
engineering team that's quickly growing. We are looking for people who love
building and seeing their code get used by customers.

Our backend is powered by golang/graphql/grpc and our frontend applications
use react/react native/typescript.

Apply/more info at
[https://www.samsara.com/jobs](https://www.samsara.com/jobs)

------
anasibi1
Hazel Analytics | Seattle (Onsite Only, No Remote Please) | Full Stack | Full-
time | $100 - $130K + 0.1-1% equity (DOE)

Hazel Analytics is a fast-growing technology startup founded in 2014. We pair
the largest food safety inspection database with powerful analytics tools and
solutions for Fortune 500s and leading organizations in the restaurant,
financial services, government, and education industries. Hazel is also the
proud recipient of Jack in the Box's 2016 Food Safety Innovation Award.

We are profitable and privately-held (i.e. no VC investors), which means your
equity is worth something from day 1 and you’ll be able to make a direct
impact on the company’s strategy and execution.

Contact me directly arash@hazelanalytics.com or check out our job posting for
details: [https://angel.co/hazel-analytics-data-analytics-start-
up/job...](https://angel.co/hazel-analytics-data-analytics-start-
up/jobs/304183-senior-software-engineer)

------
ajcodez
Thinkwire | Toronto | Developer | Part-Time | REMOTE | $2-6K / month |
[https://www.thinkwire.com/](https://www.thinkwire.com/)

Thinkwire powers online events for B2B inbound marketing. We are bootstrapped
and now have budget to start building a remote team.

Our culture is based on the 80/20 rule. Parents, digital nomads, founders
consulting on the side are all welcome. Our team is skewed towards strategy
and sales so developers with a focus on marketing and design would bring a lot
of value.

Email: aj@thinkwire.com

~~~
sah2ed
What's your current stack?

~~~
ajcodez
Hi sah2ed! Thinkwire is built with React + TypeScript + Node on the front end
and Go + PostgreSQL on the backend.

------
ryantbrown
Grin | Senior Full Stack Engineer | Sacramento, CA | FULL-TIME, ONSITE | $80 -
$105K

About Grin: We are building next generation Influencer Marketing platforms
that emphasize relationships. Focusing on discovery, communication and
workflow allows our clients to activate and retain some of the best
influencers in the world.

Tech Stack: PHP, Laravel, JavaScript, Vue, Node, MySQL, Redis, Elasticsearch,
AWS, Digital Ocean

The position: We are looking for Engineer #3. As an early hire you will be on
the ground floor and responsible for planning and owning large features across
multiple applications and apis in our system.

Perks: Equity, Feature ownership, New gear setup, Health and education
stipend, Flexible work hours, Competitive vacation policy, Impact a new
industry, Relocation

For information on Grin and our hiring process please visit
[https://hired.com/company/grin-inc](https://hired.com/company/grin-inc).

To apply please send resume/github/links to ryan@grin.co

------
bpierre
Aragon | UI Developer | Remote, full-time |
[https://aragon.one/](https://aragon.one/)

Aragon is everything you need to run organizations (companies, NGOs,
foundations, open source projects…) on the Ethereum blockchain. It implements
features like a cap table, token transfers, voting, roles, fundraising and
accounting. Aragon organizations are easily customizable, and they are also
extensible by installing third party modules.

We are looking for exceptional UI developers to work with us on Aragon, Aragon
Labs, and Aragon apps. Apart from being experts at building interfaces, our
ideal candidates are also decentralization advocates.

Our current set of technologies includes React (web and Native), styled-
components, RxJS and web3.js.

Apply here:
[https://wiki.aragon.one/jobs/openings/frontend/](https://wiki.aragon.one/jobs/openings/frontend/)

------
ClintEhrlich
Krnc ("Currency") | Software Engineers | Los Angeles, CA | Remote, Full-Time &
Part-Time | [http://www.krnc.io](http://www.krnc.io)

We are a well-funded early-stage startup whose technology allows >$5 trillion
in paper money to be "forked" onto the blockchain. This is impossible with the
current state of the art, so we are building a new foundation for the global
monetary system.

Interested? We are looking for:

1\. Machine Learning Engineer - Help improve and extend our prototype AI's
superhuman performance. Requires experience in computer vision, multi-
framework machine-learning, and mobile/embedded neural-network deployment.

2\. Distributed Systems Engineer - Work on the biggest advancement in
distributed-ledger technology since PoW consensus. Help design and build the
largest, most-secure digital payment platform in history. Requires experience
in auditing Byzantine fault tolerance.

Contact: jobs [at] krnc.io

------
etalla
REMOTE | Full stack engineer (Full time / possibly part time) | Undercurrent
News

 _About us_ : We're a young news organization focused on the seafood sector,
passionate about quality reporting and using modern technologies to create a
user friendly and sustainable business.

 _About the job_ : The role involves developing a range of projects from start
to fruition, while helping maintain and modernize the existing codebase. You
will likely be experienced in the major web technologies and ideally familiar
with Wordpress. As a member of a small team (3 people), you’ll be working
directly with the founders and will be hands on from the very beginning,
setting standards and taking major technical decisions.

This is a fully remote position. As our team spans Europe to Seattle, we're
looking for someone in or within those timezones.

If you're interested / for more details: apply@undercurrentnews.com

~~~
etalla
Update: We've in the last stages of the interviewing process and are no longer
considering new applications. Thanks to everyone who applied; I have been
positively surprised, and even overwhelmed, by the feedback and caliber of the
applications we've received.

------
zkirill
Fillet | Vancouver | Remote | Contract |
[[https://getfillet.com](https://getfillet.com)]

Hello HN! Join a small team behind the platform that is trusted by 12,000
businesses in the food industry to manage their back-of-kitchen and order from
suppliers.

We are bootstrapped and profitable which means that we only ever have to
answer to our customers.

For our future vision where we take on problems with traceability, payment
processing, and product discovery in our industry take a look at our
inspectus:
[https://filletx.com/publications/filletx_inspectus.pdf](https://filletx.com/publications/filletx_inspectus.pdf)

Our technical stack: Golang (backend) iOS (Swift) Android (Kotlin) Angular 2
GitLab AWS IRC

If you’re interested in joining us or just want to chat about our journey send
me an email at kirill@getfillet.com!

------
metafunctor
Aivan Innovations | Turku, Finland | Early-Stage | Onsite/Remote | Full-time

Aivan Innovations ([https://aivan.ai/](https://aivan.ai/)) is a bootstrapped
early-stage startup focused on contract management. Our SaaS product helps
companies archive, find, and manage their contractual documents with the help
of unique AI-assisted capabilities.

Our tech stack includes Django/PostgreSQL/ElasticSearch on the backend,
React/Redux on the frontend, and various tools for machine learning and
document processing pipeline (PyTorch/Tensorflow/OpenCV/NLTK).

We are looking for:

• A full-stack developer (Django API + React front)

• A machine learning engineer

These are full-time positions in Turku, Finland, but remote work is also
possible. More info: [https://aivan.ai/join](https://aivan.ai/join)

Contact ville@aivan.ai.

------
yegg
DuckDuckGo | Backend Engineer | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

DuckDuckGo | Site Reliability Engineer | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

We're looking for candidates that are excited to join us in raising the
standard of trust online.

More info: [https://duckduckgo.com/hiring/](https://duckduckgo.com/hiring/)

------
vivcomma
Comma.ai | San Francisco | Software Engineer | FULL-TIME | ONSITE

We _ship_ open source self driving car software. Here's the plan:
[https://medium.com/@comma_ai/our-road-to-self-driving-
victor...](https://medium.com/@comma_ai/our-road-to-self-driving-
victory-603a9ed20204)

Looking for people to fill these roles:
[http://comma.ai/positions.html](http://comma.ai/positions.html)

There are no requirements beyond writing good code. Just convince us that you
can do the task and make it ship.

Our stack is largely Python, with some C/C++ and JS(React). Here's what we
look for: [http://comma.ai/hiring.html](http://comma.ai/hiring.html)

Send an email over with your resume and Github link (if you have one) to
givemeajob@comma.ai.

------
polpo
Occipital (The Spatial Computing Company) | Full-time | ONSITE, INTERNS |
Boulder, CO & San Francisco, CA

At Occipital, we’re working on spatial computing - using computer vision to 3D
reconstruct and understand your surroundings so that software can operate over
real-world spaces. We believe it will power the next generation of augmented
reality and some of the key parts of virtual reality as well.
[https://occipital.com/](https://occipital.com/)

* Computer Vision Engineer (Boulder, CO or San Francisco, CA)

* Web Frontend Engineer (Boulder, CO or San Francisco, CA)

* Embedded Systems Intern (Boulder, CO)

* Firmware Engineering Intern (Boulder, CO)

For detailed information check out
[https://occipital.com/jobs](https://occipital.com/jobs)

If you apply please mention that you saw this post on Hacker News. Thanks!

------
martinshen
Passenger AI | ML/Vision Engineer | Toronto | $90-$140K + 0.25-2.5%

We build services for passenger safety in shared autonomous vehicles. We're a
small team previously at VW and Lyft backed by a leading VC in the AV space
based in Toronto.

We're building the passenger detection engineering team. Your job would be to
write/implement software that will ultimately detect rideshare passenger
characteristics, carried objects and behaviors using sensors (base sensors are
a camera and microphone). Ultimately, your software would detect a lost bag,
weapon or even a heart attack.

If you have experience and passion in all or most of the following topics, we
would love to talk to you: \- Experience with machine learning \- GPGPU
(OpenCL/Metal/CUDA) \- Python and/or C/C++ \- Sensor Fusion

Email me at martin@passenger.ai

------
mshahRCS
Royal Circuits | Full-Stack Dev | Bay Area - Hollister, CA | Full-Time |
ONSITE | [https://www.RoyalCircuits.com](https://www.RoyalCircuits.com)

We're a printed circuit board manufacturer that specializes in quick turn
prototype orders. We're one of Silicon Valley's best kept secrets – we
manufacture printed circuit boards (PCB’s) for thousands of customers nation-
wide, including engineers at some of the world's biggest tech companies. We’re
building up a team of engineers at our internal startup, dubbed “Factory of
the Future”, to completely revolutionize the electronics manufacturing
industry.

We had an exciting reception to this ad last month, and are looking to bring
on additional full-stack and front-end developers to round out our team to
work on custom web-apps that enhance and streamline the PCB manufacturing
process. You'll be involved in developing tools that get orders through
production as seamlessly as possible, with the opportunity to drive
interesting projects involving automation, data visualization, and machine/3rd
party integration. These include developing 3rd party integrations for use
with popular CAD and CAM packages, optimizing our factory processes to get
real-time feedback to and from jobs on the floor, and offering real-time
feedback on the manufacturability of a customer’s design the instant design
files are uploaded.

Our stack is built around React, GraphQL, Python, Django, Postgres.

We're happy to offer excellent benefits and competitive salaries, flex hours,
and the opportunity to work remotely. Our main office is in Hollister, CA,
just south of San Jose. Love nature? We're conveniently near Pinnacles
National Park, the country's newest national park.

I’m Mihir, Director of Special Projects here at Royal, and a former electrical
engineer at companies like Tesla and Taser. If you’re interested in joining
our team and genuinely changing the electronics manufacturing industry, send
your resume to jobs@royalcircuits.com and we’ll get back to you right away!

~~~
moflome
Upvote for Hollister - wow. Perhaps a bullish hedge on autonomous vehicles
making such exurban locations more accessible. Cool.

~~~
mshahRCS
Haha Hollister is totally commuting distance from San Jose! I live in Downtown
San Jose and make the commute everyday. Opposite direction of traffic,
beautiful drive! (although I do turn on autopilot quite often in the Tesla
haha).

------
scald
Springbuk | Senior DevOps Engineer | Growth-Stage | Full-time | Indianapolis |
REMOTE | Competitive Salary + Equity

• Product: Health Intelligence Platform for Self Insured Employers, Brokers,
and Wellness Companies
([https://www.springbuk.com](https://www.springbuk.com))

• Raised our $20M Series B in Feb. Total money in ~$25M.

• Strong revenue and product growth 3 years in a row.

• 1400+ paid employer customers on the platform

• Tech: AWS, CloudFormation, Chef, Jenkins, Ruby on Rails, React, Postgres
(RDS), Python, Elastic Search

== Full Description / Apply ==

[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/springbukcom/view/P_...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/springbukcom/view/P_AAAAAADAAADNGUjzQx84YL)

Cheers! – Steve Caldwell, VP of Technology

------
amuseio
Amuse.io | Stockholm, Sweden | Full-time, ONSITE or REMOTE with visits |
[https://careers.amuse.io/](https://careers.amuse.io/) (Mention HN when
contacting us.)

Amuse is a mobile first, data driven record company. We empower artists by
offering free music distribution and use data mining for artist discovery.

We're looking to fill multiple roles, and we're interested in talking to
anyone who's familiar with or interested in our mission and the stack we use:

* We have native apps on iOS and Android. * Our backend is Python/Django on AWS. * Google Cloud for data storage and analysis.

If you're interested in Data Engineering/DevOps have experience with Airflow
and Spark, we're particularly interested to talk to you!

------
crummy
Sauce Labs | www.saucelabs.com | Berlin, SF, others | Developers + lots more |
ONSITE usually | Full-time

We're the #1 cloud testing platform - real devices, emulator/simulators, and
VMs for browsers. Mostly in SF but with a Vancouver, Berlin and Poland office,
plus some remote employees around the world, we are growing steadily and are
hiring developers, data scientists, customer support, IT and sales people.

I've worked for the real device cloud team for Sauce Labs in Berlin for 2.5
years now and would be happy to answer questions about work here!

Here's our careers page:
[https://saucelabs.com/company/careers?gh_src=ex5dth1](https://saucelabs.com/company/careers?gh_src=ex5dth1)

------
stalller
Timescale | New York, NY | Stockholm, Sweden | ONSITE preferred, REMOTE
considered | FULL-TIME

Time-series data is everywhere, and the powerful time-series database we are
developing (TimescaleDB) is a key building block across a range of industries:
IoT, DevOps, monitoring, eventing, finance, industrial, logistics,
transportation, and via the edge, on premise, and cloud deployments. It powers
users' core products and services.

We need extraordinary engineers, marketing and customer success professionals
to join our team in NYC and Stockholm.

\- Core Database Engineers

\- R&D Engineers

\- Solutions Engineers

\- Customer Success Manager

\- Developer Evangelists

\- Field Marketing Coordinator

\- Content Marketing Coordinator

Check out our careers page for openings:
[http://careers.timescale.com](http://careers.timescale.com)

------
HoyaSaxa
Narmi (Techstars NYC '17)| Senior Full Stack Engineer | New York, NY (NYC) |
ONSITE | [https://www.narmitech.com](https://www.narmitech.com)

Narmi is helping reinvent banking in the United States. We create a more
accessible and useful financial ecosystem by powering the online banking,
mobile banking, and open banking APIs for the 10,000 credit unions and
community banks in the United States.

You'll be working on production software that has a real impact on the average
American's life everyday. Our software helps them save money on their bills,
understand their financial story, protect their families and move money.

Narmi was founded by two Georgetown University alums who previously worked as
CEO and CTO of a $18 million credit union and also at some of the largest
banks in the world.

Even if you don't think you are an exact fit for one of our current openings,
we'd still love to talk.

We are always looking for well-rounded engineers to join our team in NYC.
Having expertise in python (django and django-rest-framework), vue.js, react
native, ansbile, terraform, visual design/UI/UX, and/or security are all
pluses!

The interview process entails an intro call to get to know each other,
followed by an in-person interview that includes a code pairing session.

Some keywords: * Senior Full Stack Engineer, Senior Full-stack Engineer,
Senior Full Stack Developer, Senior Full-stack Developer * Senior Front End
Engineer, Senior Front-end Engineer, Senior Front End Developer, Senior
Software Engineer, Senior Product Engineer * Banking, finance, online banking,
mobile banking, open banking APIs, * New York City, New York, NY, NYC,
Manhattan

You can learn more on our website and apply via email: jobs @ our domain. Make
sure to mention you found us on Hacker News. You can also apply via
AngelList[1] Also please feel free to reach out directly to me chris @ our
domain.

[1] [https://angel.co/narmi/jobs](https://angel.co/narmi/jobs)

------
tlrobinson
Metabase | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE, REMOTE, FULL-TIME |
[http://www.metabase.com/](http://www.metabase.com/)

We're a small team building open source business intelligence tools with a
strong focus on user experience.

React + Redux + ES6 frontend, Clojure backend. Nearly all of the work we do is
open source. We're looking to hire strong frontend, backend, or generalist
engineers.

If you love open source, building beautiful products, and working with data,
apply at [http://www.metabase.com/jobs](http://www.metabase.com/jobs)

------
nathanwchan
Seedling | Los Angeles, CA | Mobile Developer - iOS | Onsite |
[https://www.seedling.com/](https://www.seedling.com/)

Seedling is looking for a junior to mid-level iOS engineer! We're an AR/VR toy
company in Los Angeles, with a focus on merging physical and digital play.
We're looking to expand our suite of apps and features, all with an AR-focus
(and all written in Swift). Our flagship product today is an AR teddy bear
(Parker) sold in all Apple stores and various other retailers around the
world.

Apply: [https://www.jsco.re/1vcjp](https://www.jsco.re/1vcjp)

------
davidhunter
Reinforcement Learning and Control Engineers | Optimal | Netherlands | Visas
provided for non-EU citizens

Our mission is to grow healthier, safer food by deploying AI-controlled indoor
farms outside every city on Earth. We are backed by world-leading deep
technology VC firms who have backed companies such as SpaceX, Palantir and
Square from the very start. Our team has research backgrounds in ML, RL and
control theory from the University of Oxford, Google DeepMind, ETHZ and EPFL.

[http://optimal.ag/careers](http://optimal.ag/careers) | dave@optimal.ag

Note, we are in ‘stealth mode’ and so there is limited information about us
online.

------
jkukul
mbr targeting / Ströer Digital Group | Software Engineer (Java) | Berlin,
Germany | Full-time, ONSITE | 50-70k€

At mbr targeting in Berlin we are developing and scaling the core technology
that powers Germany's market leading digital advertising company Ströer.

With online advertising being one of the most challenging fields in high
performance computing and data processing, we are working at the cutting edge
of big data, machine learning and real-time technologies and we are operating
large-scale deployments of real-time web services.

To expand our team of highly skilled engineers we are looking for talented
software engineers who either already have some experience building scalable,
low-latency systems or who are proficient with Java and are looking for a
challenging opportunity.

Please find more info here: [https://mbr-targeting.com/jobs.html](https://mbr-
targeting.com/jobs.html) Get in touch with us: jobs@mbr-targeting.com

------
josh_blum
keybase | ONSITE | Full-time | NYC, San Francisco, Chicago |
[https://keybase.io/jobs](https://keybase.io/jobs)

Keybase is a small, well-funded company of idealists who love what we're
building. Our team and investors come from a variety of early roles at
OkCupid, Reddit, Tumblr, Facebook, and more. We enjoy:

\- bringing privacy & security to the masses

\- making apps & interfaces

\- ping pong & peanut M&M's & LaCroix water & team outings.

To apply, please visit [https://keybase.io/jobs](https://keybase.io/jobs) for
our openings. Join us!

~~~
BuckRogers
Everything sounds good except team outings. Most people just want to make
their family their family. I asked for a raise at one job and the response was
"don't we all have a good time here?". Hilarious stuff. We had a ping pong
table too, but only "project management" has time to use those.

------
ncpierson
Leapfin | Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA, US | ONSITE or REMOTE
| Full Time | $120k+

We are an enterprise b2b finance software startup based in SF SOMA. Because we
work with finance, we deal with lots and lots of data. We have found
product/market fit and are growing rapidly, and we are looking for a technical
leader who can help us scale.

Job Posting: [https://leapfin.com/careers](https://leapfin.com/careers)

About: [https://leapfin.com/about](https://leapfin.com/about)

Let me know if you have any questions.

~~~
tobyhinloopen
Me and my colleagues are available from our own office in Amsterdam area. My
colleague has experience working in finances, I'm full-stack developer
(usually active on frontend).

Our usual stack is Rails, Elixir, NodeJS, Vue & Google Cloud Platform.

Our website: [https://www.bonaroo.nl](https://www.bonaroo.nl)

------
biodave
RONIN HEALTH | VP, Engineering | SF Bay Area | Full-time Onsite | $220,000 -
$260,000 + Equity | Benefits

Ronin Health is a cancer care platform for medical oncologists and their
patients. It provides tools and insights for cancer diagnosis, treatment and
supportive care.

Our multi-million dollar seed round just closed via a prominent tech
billionaire and global healthcare company. We are currently working with the a
number of the nation’s most recognized oncologists and working with a large
cohort of medical records containing tens of millions of patient data points.

We’ve been concepting the business for the last 7 months and are now
incorporating and hiring the founding team. This is a “green field”, “first
in” role. The CEO is hired and other positions are at the offer stage.

YOU CAN:

\- Hire and develop an the best technical talent to create an outstanding
engineering team

\- Build a rock solid technology platform that becomes the de facto daily
operating system for clinicians

\- Innovate algorithms research, machine learning infrastructure, front-end
development and QA

\- Become an invaluable colleague and member of the executive team

\- Provide technical authority in strategy planning with the board and in
enterprise sales engagements

\- Raise your game and use your talents and years of experience to benefit the
sufferers of one of the world’s most terrible diseases

YOU HAVE:

\- 8+ years of VP-level engineering management experience with a track record
of running the full engineering organization

\- Proven ability to rapidly scale engineering organizations at young, high
growth companies while maintaining the highest standards of talent, product
quality, and culture

\- Strong organizational management skills, with a toolkit of processes and
best practices ready on day one

\- Extensive track record of developing high-performance healthcare enterprise
technologies

\- Experience with big-data, ML engineering platforms

\- Strong entrepreneurial drive

Please apply via Oxeon Partners, who assisted with the company design, at:
ronin@oxeonpartners.com

------
greattypo
Clever (YC S12) - San Francisco - onsite Right now the market for educational
software is a mess. It’s incredibly difficult for developers to get their
products into schools, and it’s even harder for them to scale. School
districts spend tons of money on learning applications, but they have no way
of knowing if students are even using the apps they’re purchasing. Teachers
know there’s great software out there, but relatively simple challenges like
getting 30 students logged in at once make using it impossible. At Clever,
we’re working to change all that. We provide schools with a free API and
single sign-on solution that makes using educational apps a breeze. We’ve
grown fast: after five years, half of all schools in the US (68,000 schools)
are using our platform. Our goals are much bigger than that, though. We want
to be two things:

-a single place where schools can easily integrate, manage and analyze all the software they’re using, and

-a single identity that students can use to see everything they’ve learned across multiple apps.

We’re a team of about 115 (40 engineers) based in downtown SF, and we’re
looking for engineers who enjoy working in (or would enjoy learning) Golang,
Node and React. More generally, we want people who are sharp, adaptable, and
passionate about improving the way education works for everyone.

Check us out at [https://clever.com/about/jobs](https://clever.com/about/jobs)
!

------
edizon
Textio | Seattle, WA USA | Full-Time | On-Site

At Textio, we're changing the way people write. We predict how your writing
will perform based on previous real-world results from similar documents. We
have some of the largest companies in the world as customers, and we're hiring
engineers across the board to help us solve difficult problems. We have a
tight-knit, friendly, and experienced team, an incredible product, and a
bright future.

Buzzwords for Keyword Searchers: AI, NLP, Machine Learning, ReactJS, SaaS

All Textio careers -
[https://textio.com/careers/](https://textio.com/careers/) Check out our team
- [https://textio.com/team/](https://textio.com/team/)

Open Roles: Director of Data Acquisition, Data Platform Engineer, Backend
Software Engineer, Infrastructure Engineer, Senior Data Platform Engineer,
Frontend Software Engineer, Full Stack Software Engineer, Senior Backend
Software Engineer, Senior Frontend Software Engineer, Senior Full Stack
Software Engineer, Senior NLP Software Engineer, Senior UX Designer, Visual
Designer Sales Development Representative, Account Executive, Account Manager,
Customer Success Engineer, VP of Sales, VP of Business Development, Technical
Recruiter, Non-technical Recruiter, Product Manager, Senior Product Manager,
Marketing Campaign Manager, Senior Manager - Demand Generation, Director of
Content

------
arthurgibson
SportsMe | IOS Engineer, Backend Engineer, Mobile Designer | Boston,MA |
Onsite | [https://getsportsme.com](https://getsportsme.com)

SportsMe, the fan conversation platform. We are a sports focused media
platform that allows fans to be the experts on their favorite teams, players
and general knowledge of the game. Our first product has been the SportsMe IOS
app([https://itunes.apple.com/app/id1291610886](https://itunes.apple.com/app/id1291610886))
that allows you to take on your friends, fellow fans, and rivals in 30 second
video debates on trending sports topics. We are tired of listening to the same
talking heads of sports and their network directed opinions, we are changing
the way fans obtain their sports news and opinions with a platform truly
driven by the people with the best voice, the fans.

The stack is fully deployed on AWS Lambda, RDS, and using GraphQL. We run the
backend on Node.js. We use a combination of Swift, Firebase, and Apollo-
GraphQL to power the IOS app.

Current Product:
[https://itunes.apple.com/app/id1291610886](https://itunes.apple.com/app/id1291610886)
Apply and Find Job descriptions via: via
[https://getsportsme.com/jobs](https://getsportsme.com/jobs)

------
cstigler
Workday | Senior iOS Developer | San Francisco |
[http://www.workday.com](http://www.workday.com) | ONSITE full-time

Workday is a large and growing (public with a ~$30B market cap) enterprise
software company, and we're looking for skilled intermediate or senior iOS
developers to join my Media Cloud team in downtown SF. You’ll be working with
an agile development team to develop a top-notch video player and interactive
video features for Workday’s application suite.

Our team is passionate and curious, and looking for developers who are the
same. We value our employees above all, and believe that a kind,
collaborative, and diverse team will produce better products.

Workday's software suite includes HCM, Financials, Recruiting, Learning, and
more. Our software powers the world's largest and best businesses, like
Amazon, Netflix, Patagonia, Wal-Mart, Sony, Toyota, VMware, Visa, and Yale
University.

You'll mainly be working in Swift on iOS development. But you’ll also end up
touching plenty of other programming languages, including web technologies -
learning on the job is expected. We are looking for candidates with 3-5+ years
of full-time paid iOS work experience.

If you're interested, shoot me an email: charlie.stigler@workday.com

I'm a senior engineering manager at Workday with a startup background (Workday
acquired us in 2016) - would love to talk to you if this job description
sounds like a fit. =)

------
kmax12
Feature Labs, Inc. | Software Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-time | On-site |
[http://www.featurelabs.com](http://www.featurelabs.com) Feature Labs builds
tools and API’s to deploy impactful machine learning solutions by combining
open source software and proprietary algorithms for automated feature
engineering. With our technology, users can discover the most predictive
patterns in behavioral and transactional datasets to build ML and AI products.

We’re growing our technical team with engineers interested in pushing the
boundaries of data science and feature engineering automation. In this role,
you have the opportunity to define and implement data systems while
collaborating with our top notch engineering team.

Currently, our stack is mostly Python on the backend (pandas, django,
sklearn), React for the front end, and AWS and docker for deployment. Above
all, we prioritize the ability to choose the right approach to solve a
problem.

If you're interested in getting hands on with our product, check out our open
source library, Featuretools
[https://github.com/featuretools/featuretools/](https://github.com/featuretools/featuretools/).

Apply at
[https://www.featurelabs.com/company#careers](https://www.featurelabs.com/company#careers)

------
rubiquity
Amazon Web Services (AWS) | Software Development Engineer | ONSITE (US/Canada
relocation) | Seattle, WA | Full Time

AWS Mobile is dedicated to helping builders of mobile applications leverage
AWS to build and scale their applications. We've built tools for iOS, Android,
and React Native developers that help them provision AWS services, build their
application logic, and test on real devices. Our goal is to bring the same
level of software development automation to mobile developers that web
developers have had for years.

We work closely with our customers to understand their needs and dive deep on
the mobile platforms and their unique build environments, SDKs, etc. to
understand how we can best serve our customers. This is a really exciting and
competitive space and new technologies like React Native are making it even
more interesting.

As a member of AWS Mobile you'll be building web services that help our
customers build, test, and deploy their mobile applications.

Please note that this position is not an entry level SDE position.

I'm the hiring manager for this position so please feel free to reach out with
any questions. If you're interested, my email is rrcb@amazon.com or you can
checkout the job posting directly here:
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/619875/](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/619875/)

------
yuugu
Blitz Esports |
[https://blitzesports.com/desktop](https://blitzesports.com/desktop) | Full
time | Berkeley, CA | Onsite only, relocation offered

We're hiring full-stack or computer vision engineers to help build dope
products for gamers.

Blitz Esports is a 11 person esports tech & media startup (backed by YC,
Greylock, KPCB) based in both Los Angeles and in Berkeley. We're looking
specifically for 1-2 more engineers to join our engineering team in Berkeley,
where we're developing a desktop companion app that uses computer vision,
data-driven insights, and expert-crafted content to help gamers make better
in-game decisions. Think of it like an "automated friend" that sits next to
you that tells you what you need to do to win/get better. The games we're
currently focus on are League of Legends, Overwatch, and CS:GO.

The work is a lot of fun but pretty technically challenging. Basically both a
concurrency and scaling problem (on the data-driven insights part where we
parse and aggregate millions of match data), and also how do you do image
processing in real-time without dropping gamers' FPS significantly.

More details on the position here: [https://bltz.gg/hiring-
backend](https://bltz.gg/hiring-backend)

If interested, please email jobs@blitzesports.com.

------
ak-eog
EOG Resources | Oil & Gas Exploration and Production | eogresources.com |
Houston, TX| ONSITE | Mid to Senior Software Engineers | Salary range based on
experience from $50/Hr

EOG Resources, Inc. is one of the largest independent (non-integrated) crude
oil and natural gas companies in the United States with proved reserves in the
United States, Trinidad, the United Kingdom and China. The company focuses on
integrating technology such as 3D seismic, core analysis, and micro seismic to
develop proprietary petro-physical models.

We are looking for experienced JavaScript (React.js/Flux, D3 and SVG), Python
and C# (.Net Core) developers. Experience in building custom visualizations is
a must. In this role you will have the ability to build independent products
and make technology decisions that work best for the business.

Email at: ian_cervi at eogresouces dot com

Read more [https://www.wsj.com/articles/fracking-2-0-shale-drillers-
pio...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/fracking-2-0-shale-drillers-pioneer-new-
ways-to-profit-in-era-of-cheap-oil-1490894501)
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2014-11-05/how-
eog-a...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2014-11-05/how-eog-an-enron-
castaway-became-the-apple-of-oil-)

------
injvstice
Houston, TX / HP \--- Software architect (1):
[https://h30631.www3.hp.com/job/houston/r-and-d-software-
appl...](https://h30631.www3.hp.com/job/houston/r-and-d-software-application-
architect/3544/7564683)

Lead developers (2): [https://h30631.www3.hp.com/job/houston/r-and-d-software-
appl...](https://h30631.www3.hp.com/job/houston/r-and-d-software-
application/3544/7564679) [https://h30631.www3.hp.com/job/houston/r-and-d-
lead-software...](https://h30631.www3.hp.com/job/houston/r-and-d-lead-
software-developer/3544/7564678)

Sr. Software Developer (2): [https://h30631.www3.hp.com/job/houston/r-and-d-
senior-softwa...](https://h30631.www3.hp.com/job/houston/r-and-d-senior-
software-developer/3544/7564677)

[https://h30631.www3.hp.com/job/houston/r-and-d-senior-
softwa...](https://h30631.www3.hp.com/job/houston/r-and-d-senior-software-
developer/3544/7564682)

Also lead devops but I can't find the posting. On-premise pipelines, github,
jenkins, cloud, docker, azure, and assorted keywords.

You can reach out to me for more information, at vp.spamfilter@outlook.com. I
will keep this email alias active while the positions are open.

------
setgree
Code Ocean | Front-end Developers & Back-end Developers | Early Stage | Full-
Time | ONSITE, Tel Aviv, REMOTE, Europe | Salary commensurate with experience

* Product: Code Ocean ([https://codeocean.com/](https://codeocean.com/)) is an online computational reproducibility platform. Our core audience is scientists, and we help them prepare, publish, and share code & data accompanying their published research. We work hand-in-hand with journals and universities to make computational reproducibility -- the ability to look at someone else’s code and have it ‘just run’, without any work on the reader’s part -- the default for academic research.

* Traction: ongoing partnerships with academic publishers, e.g. IEEE ([http://theinstitute.ieee.org/resources/products-and-services...](http://theinstitute.ieee.org/resources/products-and-services/introducing-code-ocean-in-ieee-xplore)) and Taylor & Francis ([https://authorservices.taylorandfrancis.com/using-code-withi...](https://authorservices.taylorandfrancis.com/using-code-within-your-research/)), and more soon-to-be-announced.

* Stack: Docker, AWS, JavaScript (React), Go, CouchDB, Redis, Elasticsearch, and Python.

* Hiring: Experienced Front-end Developers and Back-end Developers.

* Applying: please email contact@codeocean.com, with the role you are applying for in the subject line, and any relevant information.

------
whafro
PathAI | Engineering | Boston, MA | Full-time | VISA, ONSITE |
[https://pathai.com](https://pathai.com)

PathAI is looking for back-end, front-end, and platform engineers to help lead
and expand a platform that is already helping detect cancer faster and more
accurately while paving the way toward personalized medicine.

We have a modern stack with a mix of Java and Python, alongside a Vue-powered
front-end. Services are containerized, and we do our best to have a great
engineering environment alongside our regulatory and compliance efforts. We're
a technology company working within healthcare, not a healthcare company
trying to leverage technology.

We're making some major decisions around the direction of the platform, so
we're especially excited to bring on tech leads, but early- and mid-career
developers who have great software engineering chops can find a great home
here as well.

Work alongside a diverse set of expert technologists, computational
biologists, and computer vision scientists – if you're intellectually curious,
it's an amazing environment to be in.

Check out our open positions at
[https://www.pathai.com/careers/](https://www.pathai.com/careers/). Or feel
free to reach out to me directly – jackson (dot) wilkinson [at] pathai [dot]
com.

------
gangstertim
Squarespace | NYC, NY / New York, NY | ONSITE only Apply at:
[http://grnh.se/dn27gt1](http://grnh.se/dn27gt1)

Squarespace is hiring pretty much everyone:

-PMs (mid-level to senior, 5+ years exp) -Engineers (Mobile, web, infrastructure, SRE, data, security generally 2+ years exp), —Creative developers & design technologists -Designers (both visual, web, and product) —Plenty of non-tech roles -& more!

Come help us make the web beautiful.

You should work here because it's a great place to work. Squarespace boasts
one of the most beautiful offices in the world, daily lunch, fully covered
health insurance, unlimited vacation (and a recommended 4-5 weeks) and a solid
401k match. Much more importantly, though, working at Squarespace means
working with a great community of people who love design and are passionate
about great products. This is a company that cares deeply about its employees
and employees who care deeply about their product. We're very proud here to be
building the platform that both democratizes the web and pushes forward its
design.

Feel free to reach out to me directly if you have questions (I'm a PM here,
former FE Engineer) or just want to chat. tmiller @ squarespace.com

Apply at [http://grnh.se/dn27gt1](http://grnh.se/dn27gt1)

------
dsantiago
Bird | Software, Electrical, Mechanical, DevOps, and Data Engineers | Santa
Monica/Venice, CA (Los Angeles area) | ONSITE
[https://www.bird.co/careers](https://www.bird.co/careers) Bird operates a
fleet of electric scooters that provide a quick and convenient short trip
transportation option. Just find a scooter, scan it with your phone, and off
you go! When you arrive, park it anywhere like you would a bike, end your
ride, and you're done. We're expanding rapidly, so if you live in the LA area,
you've probably seen them around!

We're just getting started here, so there's the opportunity to have a massive
impact. Our growing engineering team is looking to add talent in almost all
engineering fields and levels of experience. We're looking to hire engineers
specializing in DevOps, Backend, Data and Data Science, Electrical,
Embedded/Firmware, Mechanical, Mobile, and QA. If the idea of working with a
talented and professional engineering organization, and building something
that you will see people enjoying around you every single day is appealing, we
want to hear from you!

You can email me at david@bird.co, reply to me here, or get in touch through
our (slightly out of date) careers page, linked above.

------
solresol
Daisee (www.daisee.com) | Software Engineer, Devops, Data Scientists | Sydney,
Australia or Melbourne, Australia | Full-time, ONSITE, no visa but vague
chance of REMOTE for someone brilliant

Daisee makes NLP and computer vision products.

We make software for call centre operators to transcribe calls, and then do
various kinds of analysis on the call text (e.g. whether the caller was
expecting a call back, general sentiment of the call, predictors of a
successful or unsuccessful call). We also help call centres offload voice
volume on to chat. We also do predictive modelling for demand (not just in
call centres: retail as well).

We also have various medical and architectural computer vision products, and
some software engineering support products.

We are a well-funded startup with a long runway to support our current 20+
staff. We're making large $$$$ sales into enterprises most weeks. We have
mature management (two ex-googlers are on the management team, including the
former Australian general manager; the rest of the executive team have held
senior roles across the banks, successful startups and a variety of other
major corporations). You get the stability and mature culture of a large
corporate job, but the interesting work and dynamic environment of a startup.

We have a team of data scientists already; I'm looking to hire one more,
preferably with skills in computer vision.

I am looking to hire around 4-6 software developers to take on various
projects. Back-end software development is mostly in Haskell, with some legacy
Python. Front-end is the usual Javascript/CSS/HTML.

What I would like from a software developer is a lot of experience of working
with data scientists and/or some machine learning skills yourself. Having
taken projects through to production and supporting them there is also
valuable.

Any skills around Genesys or IPscape (or other call centre systems) will get
you straight to the top of the resume pile. JIRA or Salesforce plug-in
development will also be appreciated. Medical imaging knowledge will be very
highly valued as well.

[https://www.workable.com/j/2A144554F9](https://www.workable.com/j/2A144554F9)
or contact recruitment@daisee.com and mention that you saw this post on HN.

------
ChristianGeek
IQ BackOffice | Los Angeles, CA | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[http://www.iqbackoffice.com](http://www.iqbackoffice.com)

IQ BackOffice is a leader in finance outsourcing, accounting outsourcing, and
human resources outsourcing. We deliver customized solutions for transactional
activities with our accounts payable outsourcing, accounts receivable
outsourcing, and payroll outsourcing services; plus general accounting
outsourcing and financial statement preparation to create a complete finance
and accounting solution.

We are a small but established (and profitable) company in the early stages of
developing the next generation of our product line. We currently have several
positions open for developers who are interested in the responsibilities and
challenges of a startup-like environment without the risks of an actual
startup.

Current positions available:

\- Senior Software Developer (C#/Java/Full Stack):
[https://www.builtinla.com/job/engineer/senior-software-
devel...](https://www.builtinla.com/job/engineer/senior-software-developer-
full-stack/36883)

\- Software Developer (C#/JavaScript):
[https://www.builtinla.com/job/engineer/software-
developer/36...](https://www.builtinla.com/job/engineer/software-
developer/36882)

If interested (and a U.S. Citizen or permanent resident), send your resume
through the above links or directly to careers.us@iqbackoffice.com

------
mfjordvald
Compare Europe Group
([http://www.compareeuropegroup.com/](http://www.compareeuropegroup.com/)) |
Lisbon, Portugal | Full-time. Onsite. Can sponsor visa

Compare Europe Group runs service comparison sites across Europe. We help
consumers navigate and compare the complex landscape of services such as
loans, credit cards, insurance, and telco services. We are currently looking
for talented people for the following roles:

* Fullstack Developer (Junior & Senior): [http://www.compareeuropegroup.com/careers/fullstack-develope...](http://www.compareeuropegroup.com/careers/fullstack-developer-lisbon-portugal/)

* Java Tech Lead: [http://www.compareeuropegroup.com/careers/java-tech-lead-lis...](http://www.compareeuropegroup.com/careers/java-tech-lead-lisbon-portugal/)

* QA Lead: [http://www.compareeuropegroup.com/careers/automation-qa-lead...](http://www.compareeuropegroup.com/careers/automation-qa-lead-lisbon-portugal/)

We value critical thinkers and expect our developers to champion taking the
time to deliver quality, well tested software and to help us build our future
processes for rapid iteration and developer happiness.

If interested please apply on the site or email directly to
jobs@compareeuropegroup.com. Mention seeing the ad on HN for bonus points!

We can sponsor work visas for non-EU applicants.

------
leetrout
MailChimp
([https://mailchimp.com/about/jobs/](https://mailchimp.com/about/jobs/)) |
Atlanta Brooklyn Oakland | Full-Time (FT) & Internships (INTERNS)

MailChimp is the world’s leading marketing automation platform, and we send
more than a billion emails a day. We democratize technology for small
businesses, creating innovative products that empower our customers to grow.

I'm a Python / Go tooling engineer in Operations and we are hiring on my team
[https://mailchimp.com/about/jobs/1078893/software-
engineer-s...](https://mailchimp.com/about/jobs/1078893/software-engineer-
systems).

We've recently opened satellite offices in Brooklyn & Oakland and there are
engineering positions available in both of those and a multitude of
engineering and non-engineering positions in Atlanta.

There are multiple job listings at
[https://mailchimp.com/about/jobs/](https://mailchimp.com/about/jobs/) for all
available positions / locations. To apply click on the job that best suits you
and click on the button in the "Apply Now" box at the bottom of the posting.

------
mavam
Tenzir | C++ Software Engineer | ONSITE | FULL-TIME | Hamburg, Germany |
[http://tenzir.com](http://tenzir.com)

Tenzir is an ambitious startup with the vision to substantially improve the
security of computer networks. We are seeking a very talented and
collaborative person to help build the backend for disruptive cybersecurity
products. We are creating a modern distributed system on top of a high-
performance message passing architecture. Each of Tenzir's two co-founders
have over ten years of in-depth experience with C++. We operate a modern code
base and focus on quality-oriented reviews.

Role & Responsibilities

As a key contributor to our technology, you will participate in the entire
process from translating user needs into designs and then implement them as
working code. In particular:

\- Design, prototype, develop, and evaluate abstractions in a cutting-edge
C++17 code base

\- Create scalable and composable interfaces in a high-performance message
passing environment

\- Tune and enhance data structures to accelerate search queries on massive
amounts of data

\- Contribute to an open and constructive review culture in an agile
development setting

Interview Process

1\. Application Form

2\. Phone Call (1-2h)

2\. Onsite Interview (1-2h)

[http://tenzir.com/careers/cpp-software-
engineer/](http://tenzir.com/careers/cpp-software-engineer/)

------
quadrature
Shopify | Developer | Toronto, Ottawa, Montreal, Waterloo | FULL-TIME ONSITE
VISA| [http://shopify.com](http://shopify.com)

Shopify is a platform that allows entrepreneurs to easily setup an online
store. Our products help merchants who are just starting as well as
established brands that need a solution that can scale with their traffic.

We're always working on products that make it easier for entrepreneurs to
reach their audience and help them make data driven decisions.

Shopify is built in Ruby on Rails running on a stack composed of Docker,
Golang, Mysql and Redis. Our data infrastructure uses Kafka, HDFS, Zookeeper
and we use PySpark and Sklearn for our data modeling and machine learning
tasks. If you're interested in building tools that empower Entrepreneurs come
take a look at who we are and what we're doing

\- blog: [https://engineering.shopify.com/](https://engineering.shopify.com/)

\- github: [https://github.com/Shopify](https://github.com/Shopify)

\- job postings: [https://jobs.lever.co/shopify?lever-
via=XBuWsYM_Q2](https://jobs.lever.co/shopify?lever-via=XBuWsYM_Q2)

Regardless of where you're applying this year I'd say make sure you focus your
application on specific roles, highlight your work and personal projects (over
academics) and don't treat interview results as a reflection of personal
worth. Good luck with your job hunt !.

------
mlerner
Bitwise Asset Management | San Francisco | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://jobs.lever.co/bitwiseinvestments](https://jobs.lever.co/bitwiseinvestments)

Seed funding from Naval Ravikant, Khosla Ventures, General Catalyst, Avichal
Garg (Part-time Partner at Y Combinator)

\- Front-End Engineer (React + Node) -
[https://jobs.lever.co/bitwiseinvestments/f4ccc812-edb6-4099-...](https://jobs.lever.co/bitwiseinvestments/f4ccc812-edb6-4099-8dfe-35cd0ca7f79e)

\- Full-stack Engineer (Node, Scala, Postgres) -
[https://jobs.lever.co/bitwiseinvestments/43bb8ae2-2ee9-44e9-...](https://jobs.lever.co/bitwiseinvestments/43bb8ae2-2ee9-44e9-a9a9-edbc420c848b)

We are a San Francisco-based cryptocurrency asset manager founded in 2017.
Last year we introduced the first cryptocurrency index fund — the Bitwise HOLD
10 Private Index Fund. It holds the 10 largest cryptoassets that cover about
80% of the market.

The firm has a software team with backgrounds across Google, Facebook,
Wealthfront, and military software security. Bitwise is backed by individual
and institutional investors who backed and built: PayPal, Square, Stripe,
Wealthfront, Coinbase, MetaStable, Palantir, and others.

The Bitwise team is a tight knit team. We're growing quickly and looking for
people excited about what we're working on:
[https://jobs.lever.co/bitwiseinvestments](https://jobs.lever.co/bitwiseinvestments)

------
invisible
SharpSpring | Full Time | Software Engineer or SRE | Gainesville, FL or
Atlanta, GA (REMOTE work in ATL) |
[https://sharpspring.com](https://sharpspring.com) | 70K-110K DOE SharpSpring
is a marketing automation company that helps our customers engage with their
contacts. The term "marketing automation" encompasses lots of functionality
but it really boils down to different pieces of software all working together
to help our customers (email editor, CRM, sales monitoring, site
tracking/analytics, landing page editor, forms, email delivery). We are
working on building an amazing team (currently at 150 people) with a main
office in downtown Gainesville, FL. There is lots of challenging work ahead
here as we grow, scale and overcome new challenges ahead. We have a good mix
of autonomy and teamwork with a candid/friendly culture.

Just some of the things you'd get to work with here: React, Golang, PHP,
Docker + Kubernetes on Google Cloud Platform, Redis, MongoDB and MySQL.

Apply at [https://careers.sharpspring.com/careers-
list/](https://careers.sharpspring.com/careers-list/) or send your resume to
careers at sharpspring.com

~~~
programbreeding
Just to clarify, is the remote position only available if you are working from
Atlanta? Or are you saying remote workers would be working for the Atlanta
office, but can be anywhere? Thanks.

~~~
invisible
Yes, the remote position is only available for folks in the metro Atlanta
area. Sorry for any confusion.

------
thirteen37
Teralytics | Software Engineer, Data Scientist | Singapore | ONSITE, VISA,
Full-Time and Intern |
[https://www.teralytics.net/jobs](https://www.teralytics.net/jobs)

Teralytics is hiring Software Engineers in Singapore and Zurich, and for
interns in Software Engineer and Data Scientist roles in Singapore. I'm the
hiring manager for Singapore, so I'm pitching mostly for those roles here, but
you can find out more at our job website:
[https://www.teralytics.net/jobs](https://www.teralytics.net/jobs).

We're looking for functional programmers with good knowledge of distributed
systems, databases, stream processing, or statistics. Scala knowledge
preferred but not required. Salaries are extremely competitive and perks are
good but we're also extremely selective. For interns, the work and environment
is very good: I'm ex-Microsoft, and I'd say it's far better than the MS intern
experience in those regards (we can't match their intern salaries though).

We are an analytics company (ETH Zurich spinoff) that operates across a very
large swath of the problem space: integrating deep into the "sensors," through
the processing and analytics, and then the visualization. We are solving some
hard problems around realtime streaming, geospatial and predictive analytics,
and work closely with data-driven customers to improve how cities and
transportation work. The Singapore technical team is small (approximately 10)
but growing in size and capabilities. Unfortunately, our work and
opportunities are outpacing us, so come and help us!

------
DanFeldman
Starsky Robotics (YC S16) | Devops, Electrical Engineer, Perception, Gen.
Software Engineer, ML Engineer, Test Engineer, Hardware Test Engineer, EE |
San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full-time We're working to make trucks autonomous
on the highway and remote controlled by experienced drivers for the first and
last mile. Our trucks will make roads safer while giving drivers meaningful
work close to their homes and families. Looking for:

\- Devops & Infrastructure Eng, Gen software engineering

\- Controls Engineer, Electrical Engineer

\- Perception Engineeer, Machine Learning Engineer

\- Test Engineer (SF and Florida)

\- Hardware Test Engineer

\- Internship (SW or EE): On a limited basis, we are open to extremely
talented internship candidates. In addition to a resume, attach anything that
will show us that you’re exceptional (non-school projects, side-businesses,
etc).

We currently run our trucks autonomously on the highway. We are looking for
awesome engineers who are comfortable working on a scrappy, driven engineering
team. The team takes an extremely active role in the development and testing
of Starsky Trucks across the US.

We use Python, C++, and lots of bash scripting. We are a group of PhDs,
masters, bachelors, college dropouts, and interns all working together. No
matter your experience, we're looking for intelligent folks who have a history
of diving excitedly into new fields.

Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/starskyrobotics/](https://jobs.lever.co/starskyrobotics/)

~~~
seishun
Do you sponsor visas?

------
shennyg
Prove | Playa Vista, Los Angeles, CA | Full Time |
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/proveit/view/P_AAAAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/proveit/view/P_AAAAAACAAADKjLzW1y7j61?trackingTag=hackerNews)

I'm looking for two Full Stack PHP Developers.

The engineering team at Prove is dedicated to providing clients with high-
quality development and project management services. We pride ourselves on our
craft and our ability to grow our client's businesses faster. We build
websites, web applications, data integrations and mobile apps for clients as
well as extensive development work in support of marketing. We are currently a
team of five with plenty of interesting projects in the pipeline and we are
currently hiring two more developers who can support our growth!

 _Benefits_ We offer our full-time employees a great benefits package:

    
    
      Paid time off, vacation, sick, discretionary and birthday leave
      HMO/PPO medical
      Dental
      Vision 
      Matching 401k
      Paid life insurance
    

Office perks: Weekly catered lunches, fruit, snacks, stocked fridge, beverages
on tap (kombucha, cold brew, carbonated water, Einstök beer), foosball, pool
table, tabletop arcade, standing desks and puppies!

To read our values, the job description and to apply
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/proveit/view/P_AAAAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/proveit/view/P_AAAAAACAAADKjLzW1y7j61?trackingTag=hackerNews)

------
leighjaffe
Nautilus Labs | Full-Stack Engineer | Onsite in NYC |
[https://www.nautiluslabs.co](https://www.nautiluslabs.co)

Nautilus Labs is a technology company building an innovative software platform
that is advancing the efficiency of maritime transportation.

Nautilus’s enterprise software platform combined with our proprietary on-ship
solution transforms the way performance data is used throughout shipping
companies to maximize fleet ROI. Traditional maritime vessel analytics rely on
mathematical models and virtually no data to support one-off actions for fleet
operations. Our software provides a 360° view of an organization’s entire
fleet, and builds the data foundation for predictive decision-making and
business optimization.

If you are excited about the opportunity to make a lasting impact on an
industry that over 90% of world trade relies on, Nautilus Labs is the place
for you.

Ideally candidates should have experience using a compiled language like
Golang and/or experience with a client library like Reactjs/Redux.

To be considered, please submit your application at:
[https://nautiluslabs.co/job-
openings?gh_jid=4005387002](https://nautiluslabs.co/job-
openings?gh_jid=4005387002)

------
uniclaude
Telcoin | ONSITE (REMOTE for some positions) | Software Engineers, Designer,
Community Managers | Full-Time (& INTERNS) | Tokyo (& Paris for some
positions)

Telcoin is a Tokyo-based startup focused on providing financial services to
developed and developing countries using crypto tokens delivered by mobile
operators.

We are hiring for our Marketing, Product and Engineering departments.
Therefore looking for community managers (experience with chat community
management like Telegram or Slack is a nice plus), marketing managers and
creatives/designers. We are also looking for programmers on Android, and back-
end programmers (we use Rust and, for the time being, Solidity for our smart
contracts).

As a young but properly funded company (raised $25M two months ago), we do
test our software, have a flexible vacation policy, very competitive packages
including tokens and equity, enough runway for several years, and are
potentially open to remote workers for some positions.

We believe in fair interview processes so we won't ask you to whiteboard your
way out of a red black tree, but will make sure you can perform on the task.
We also won't do more than two rounds of interviews, as we're respectful of
your time.

If you're interested in financial inclusion, Rust,
blockchain/cryptocurrencies, or simply want to write software that helps
people send money home efficiently, please email jobs at telco dot in.

For back-end positions, some experience with Rust, fraud management, payment
processors, or telecom software would be a nice plus, but not necessary.

We also welcome (paid) interns.

------
eomeara
Wellframe | Sr. Software Engineers (Rails and Android) | Boston, MA | Onsite

Wellframe is a Boston-based digital health company focused on building the
next generation of infrastructure for care delivery by combining clinical
medicine and mobile technology. We’re using our system to deliver more
personalized treatments, optimize the management of large patient populations,
and dynamically organize health care resources around the needs of patients.
Come build the future of the medical care experience: ours, yours, and the
generations to come.

Senior Software Engineer: Develop a dashboard for care managers that
prioritizes patient follow-up based on rich data analysis of user activity
patterns, clinical protocols and behavior anomalies; working with Ruby on
Rails, Python, React, ES6, MySQL.
[https://jobs.lever.co/wellframe/072021de-260d-4486-aa40-de76...](https://jobs.lever.co/wellframe/072021de-260d-4486-aa40-de7613730299)

Senior Software Engineer, Android: Build a multi-faceted app that integrates
patient to-dos, reminders, wellness content, care provider chat, and
medication management; working in Java, Kotlin, Android Architecture
Components, Android Studio, Gradle, Git, Espresso, Retrofit, the Bolts
Framework, Gson, SQLite.
[https://jobs.lever.co/wellframe/2102646d-4dd7-40a6-bde2-e5fa...](https://jobs.lever.co/wellframe/2102646d-4dd7-40a6-bde2-e5faa3d9a18f)

For more info or any questions, reach out to Evan at evan@wellframe.com.

[https://www.wellframe.com](https://www.wellframe.com)

------
philipeller
| Munich (GER) | ONSITE | Fulltime | blik -
[https://www.blik.io](https://www.blik.io) | | Finalist Techcrunch Battlefield
(watch video here: [https://goo.gl/rSDyXh](https://goo.gl/rSDyXh)) | Alumnus
of Techstars IoT Accelerator, New York |

* Web Developer (JS + Python): [https://goo.gl/uH6K5H](https://goo.gl/uH6K5H)

* Software Developer - IoT System (Python): [https://goo.gl/FVYKLy](https://goo.gl/FVYKLy)

* Embedded Software Engineer: [https://goo.gl/WVAr8D](https://goo.gl/WVAr8D)

* Technical Project Manager: [https://goo.gl/Zh6Bkw](https://goo.gl/Zh6Bkw)

* [Intern] UI/UX Developer [https://goo.gl/sbg6kS](https://goo.gl/sbg6kS)

* [Intern] Data Scientist [https://goo.gl/mH9y4f](https://goo.gl/mH9y4f)

Our customers range from large OEMs like BMW and Volkswagen to family owned
suppliers - We want to make their entire flow of goods of hundreds of
thousands of items visible in real time. Our solution combines hard- and
software to enable a fully transparent supply-chain around the entire world.

Interested working on a challenging problem? Contact us through talent@blik.io

[C, Zephyr, MQTT, Python, Docker, Kubernetes, InfluxDB, Django, ReactJS,
Redux]

------
frayron
Voltaiq | Battery Analytics | Berkeley, CA | Multiple Positions: $110k-$180k |
ONSITE

“The battery is the technology of our time.” -The Economist, January 16, 2016

Voltaiq's cloud-based Battery Intelligence software platform brings
unprecedented data analytics, visualization, and predictive capabilities to
any company with a battery-powered business model. Top automakers, consumer
electronics, and energy storage companies use Voltaiq to accelerate product
development, improve performance, ensure safety and reliability, and secure
financing for their products. Our high-powered team comprises PhD scientists,
expert data professionals, and battery industry veterans, all passionate about
enabling the global energy transition. Voltaiq has offices in Brooklyn, NY and
Berkeley, CA, serving customers around the world.

Positions:

\- DevOps: build and deployment automation on AWS cloud and others.

\- Data Engineer: data models, data pipeline, data API and machine learning
platform.

\- Data Scientist: data analysis and visualization, feature extraction and
machine learning.

\- Backend / API Engineer: business logic, data models, and API.

\- Frontend Engineer: client-side logic for data management workflows, data
visualization

\- UI/UX Designer: problem-solving complex scientific workflows, product
design

Candidates should be:

\- Strong coders in one or more of: Python, Javascript, Java, Scala, Go.

\- Experienced with modern development tools and technologies: Git, Linux,
CI/CD.

\- Degree holders in CS, Physics, Math, Engineering, or related.

\- Passionate about energy and solving hard science problems using data.

\- Authorized to work in the US.

Our Stack

\- Frontend: AngularJS, SASS, Gulp, Jasmine, Selenium, Plotly, Vue.js.

\- Application: Django, Python, Pytest, ZeroMQ.

\- Data Engineering and Database: Java, Scala, Postgres, Elasticsearch.

\- Data Analysis/Visualization/ML: Numpy, Pandas, Matplotlib, Plotly, Scikit-
Learn, TensorFlow.

\- Deployment: AWS, Salt, Fabric, Nginx, uWSGI.

Competitive salary plus equity and full benefits.

Full job descriptions are on our website: [http://voltaiq.com/about-
us#jobs](http://voltaiq.com/about-us#jobs)

Send a resume to jobs@voltaiq.com.

Thanks, HN!

------
gobrana
Doist | Front-end Marketing Developer | CSS, HTML | World | Full-time |
Remote: [https://doist.com/jobs/#front-end-marketing-
developer](https://doist.com/jobs/#front-end-marketing-developer)

Doist | Senior Android Developer | Java | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#senior-android-
developer](https://doist.com/jobs/#senior-android-developer)

At Doist, we’re always striving to build not only amazing products but also
amazing teams: Teams that innovate and change how productivity tools are made.
Our flagship product is Todoist, a to-do app with over 15 million users
worldwide. Recently we launched our second app Twist which is a mindful team
communication and collaboration app.

These are all remote positions. You'll be free to work from wherever you
please. You can also choose to work from our office in Porto or Barcelona, or
we can get you a dedicated desk at a co-working office near you. :)

To learn more about who we are and how we work, please check out our Ambition
& Balance blog: [https://blog.doist.com/](https://blog.doist.com/)

------
snaza
CJ Affiliate | [https://engineering.cj.com](https://engineering.cj.com) |
[https://github.com/cjdev](https://github.com/cjdev) | Full Stack | Full-Time
| Westlake Village (Los Angeles), CA and Santa Barbara, CA | Onsite

CJ Affiliate is the market leader in affiliate marketing. We're looking for
senior software engineers with Scala, Java, Clojure, Haskell, or JavaScript
experience.

* We value TDD, pair programming, automation, and dogma-free agile practices

* Our codebase is ready to be deployed at any time

* Functional programming: Scala, Clojure, Haskell, JavaScript, etc. are big here.

* We believe that sustainable development of great products can only be accomplished by continually refining and applying the craft of writing clean code, all in the context of small co-located, product-focused teams.

Apply Online:
[https://engineering.cj.com/join](https://engineering.cj.com/join) or on
LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/search?f_C=5679&f_L=us:0&f_F=e...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/search?f_C=5679&f_L=us:0&f_F=eng)

or email me at snazarian@cj.com

------
mampersat
Oracle + Dyn | DevOps + many others | Manchester, NH |
[https://cloud.oracle.com/cloud-
infrastructure](https://cloud.oracle.com/cloud-infrastructure) | Full Time |
Onsite

You may remember us as Dyn. Now we run the edge for Oracle's new cloud in
Manchester, NH. My team is looking for SRE and DevOps types.

Words I use every day: DNS, Linux, Java, Slack, Docker, Ansible, Python,
Jenkins, Git, Agile, Jira, DDOS, IPA, IBU, ABV

Come help us answer a billion queries a second.

I am the hiring manager for this position:
[https://oracle.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=1...](https://oracle.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=18000CV3&tz=GMT-04%3A00)

And I personally know all the managers for these 37 positions (Front End, Back
End, Cyber, Sales, Product, Management etc):
[https://oracle.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobsearch.ftl?lang=...](https://oracle.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobsearch.ftl?lang=en&keyword=JoinOCI-
Edge)

Dyn Culture & Oracle Stability in the heart of New England.

Apply via the links above or email me directly: M@Dyn.com or
matt.sheppard@oracle.com

------
fleming_Citizen
Citizen | Senior Engineers (iOS / Front End / Mobile / Eng Managers) and Lead
Mobile Engineer | Full-time | New York, NY | 125k - 165k | ONSITE |
citizen.com

Citizen is a Series A startup, backed by Sequoia Capital and Founders Fund,
located on Grand St. in New York.

Info about Citizen

What we do:

Our vision is to protect people by keeping them informed of all crimes
happening near them in real time, using a variety of sources correlated with
their location and concerns. We have a host of challenges we are working on
like mobile video streaming, tuning distributed systems to support bursting
from 100 to over 200k active users, and digital signal processing just to
start. While a young startup, we're already growing quickly in NYC with 3% of
the city already downloaded our app. We have expanded service to San Fransico,
with more cities to come in the months to come.

Our Stack: Kubernetes on GCP, MySQL, Redis, Kafka, Firebase, Go, Node,
React.js, Swift (iOS), Java (Android)

Four of our Open Roles:

Senior iOS Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/citizen/38dea578-b6db-4386-9b0a-dadb7a...](https://jobs.lever.co/citizen/38dea578-b6db-4386-9b0a-dadb7a76b250)

Lead Mobile Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/citizen/933f4f40-70e7-49a8-ae63-bb9d59...](https://jobs.lever.co/citizen/933f4f40-70e7-49a8-ae63-bb9d59fdb0dc)

Senior Backend Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/citizen/34b01f0c-366d-4c34-a195-b4c362...](https://jobs.lever.co/citizen/34b01f0c-366d-4c34-a195-b4c3620d4162)

Senior Frontend Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/citizen/44d4eb8d-097f-40f4-a162-37edb2...](https://jobs.lever.co/citizen/44d4eb8d-097f-40f4-a162-37edb2caef56)

If you would like to learn more about one of Citizen's open roles, feel free
to reach out to me directly - Stephen Fleming at stephen(at)citizen.com

Note: Citizen offers a competitive benefits package including medical, dental,
vision, flexible spending accounts, paid time off, company holidays, stock
option plan, commuter benefits, and various wellness perks.

------
nherment
Portchain | Copenhagen, Denmark | Fulltime | REMOTE | Full stack Software
Engineer

We're hiring a full stack developer (NodeJS, React, MarkoJS front-end,
PostgreSQL) to join our team of 4 remote developers (incl. the engineering
manager onsite in Copenhagen).

Experience working remotely needed. Minimum 5 years of professional software
engineering experience.

90% of all goods are transported in containers. The largest container vessels
can take on 20,000 containers at a time. The industry is struggling like never
before, and is fundamentally inefficient: 50% of all container vessels
globally are delayed coming into port, most communication is conducted through
phone and even fax, paper is still used in abundance, there can be over 15
process handovers moving a container, and there are large regional differences
in performance among players.

We want to change that, and bring the industry into the digital age. Portchain
(www.portchain.com) is a Danish startup founded by 3 McKinsey alums in
February 2017 that aims to significantly reduce operational cost and
complexity for all players while providing industry leading customer
experience.

Email jobs@portchain.com

[https://www.portchain.com](https://www.portchain.com)

------
hanspeter
Frontend Developer With Vue.js Skills | Full time | Copenhagen | Onsite
(preferred) or Remote [https://www.worksome.dk/jobs/job-
frontend-2018/](https://www.worksome.dk/jobs/job-frontend-2018/)

Backend Laravel Developer | Full time | Copenhagen | Onsite (preferred) or
Remote [https://www.worksome.dk/jobs/job-backend-
laravel-2018/](https://www.worksome.dk/jobs/job-backend-laravel-2018/)

Join Worksome [[https://www.worksome.dk/](https://www.worksome.dk/)] - a
rising startup company, where you'll have impact from day one. In Worksome you
will tackle challenging issues of scale, reliability and security while
delivering an enjoyable user experience to our user base. If you love writing
code and like seeing your work being used by lots of real users, then come
talk to us.

We expect that you have relevant experience working with backend in webbased
apps. You may be a senior with years of professional work experience or you
may be a junior with a couple of your own cool projects to show off.

Worksome is a platform for highly skilled freelance talents within IT, Digital
marketing, Design, Leadership, Engineering, Management and a long tail of
niche skills in various fields. We’re the new digital hub for professional
freelancers and consultants. We launched 12 months ago and now have 3500+
selected freelance professionals and 1800 companies using the platform. We’re
consistently growing double-digit every month and have recently secured
funding.

Apply by contacting hanspeter@worksome.dk

------
zackliston
AgileMD | DevOps Lead | San Francisco | Full-time | Digital Health

At AgileMD, we are building the most advanced real-time predictive analytics
and clinical algorithms platform available to hospitals. Our cloud-based
engine supports and empowers the medical decisions of thousands of physicians
within hospitals and clinics around the country. Our goal is that every
patient receives the highest quality and value of care based on the latest
medical knowledge and data.

We are looking for someone with serious talent and drive to join our core
team. This person will be responsible for securely scaling our AWS-based
infrastructure.

Healthcare has some big problems and we are tackling one of the biggest.
Delivering to-the-second results of predictive algorithms and actionable
clinical algorithms based on live patient data from multiple sources requires
a incredibly secure and well-orchestrated infrastructure. If this is something
that excites you, lets talk.

Our stack: Linux, Node (ExpressJS, PM2), React, Aurora (Postgres), MongoDB,
AWS ELB, AWS EC2 nginx, and many other AWS suite tools.

More details here:
[https://agilemd.workable.com/jobs/678968](https://agilemd.workable.com/jobs/678968)

------
joshfraser
Origin Protocol
([https://www.originprotocol.com](https://www.originprotocol.com)) is a
blockchain project focused on building the sharing economy without
intermediaries. We're creating protocols to allow buyers and sellers of
fractional usage assets and services (think Airbnb, Getaround, Fiverr,
Taskrabbit) to transact without paying middlemen 20-30%. We're excited by the
opportunity to build censorship resistant marketplaces and redistribute value
to the contributors to the network instead of just the founders and VCs. We
believe the open source protocols we're developing could ultimately replace
dozens of existing multimillion or multibillion dollar businesses.

We're experienced founders who have built and sold multiple businesses in the
past. Origin is the most ambitious idea we've tackled to date (hopefully on
the right side of crazy). We currently have a working MVP built on Ethereum
and IPFS. We're looking for all sorts of people to join our team, whether you
code in react, python or solidity. We're a distributed team and open to
remote.

Ping us at founders@originprotocol.com if you're interested.

------
shiftb
Instacart | Sr Full-stack Engineer, Sr Data Engineer, Data Scientist, Machine
Learning Engineer, Sr iOS/Android Engineer | onsite in San Francisco |
[https://instacart.com](https://instacart.com)

Instacart (YC S12) is building the best way for people everywhere in the world
to shop for groceries. Using your phone or the web, you can order groceries
and have them delivered to your door in minutes. You can choose from a variety
of local stores, as well as being able to mix items from multiple stores into
one order.

Every day, we solve incredibly hard problems to create an experience for our
customers that is magical. We aim to give our customers back their invaluable
time so they can spend it doing the things they love with the people they
love.

Hiring Process depends on the position, but will generally follow this flow:
Phone screen + simple challenge / Take-home challenge / On-site. We're pretty
flexible and can work with you on this.

We care that you can ship product and enjoy taking ownership over what you're
working on. We don't really care where you went to school or what companies
you've worked for.

Tech:

    
    
      • Ruby (on Rails)
      • ES6+
      • React / Redux
      • PostgreSQL
      • Elasticsearch
      • Memcached / Redis
    
    

Data Analysis & Data Science: SQL, R, Python

Learn more about us and apply directly at:

    
    
      • https://careers.instacart.com/
      • http://tech.instacart.com
      • http://stackshare.io/posts/the-tech-behind-instacarts-grocery-delivery-service

------
goodrxinfosec
GoodRx | Information Security Engineers | Santa Monica, CA | Full Time |
Onsite | [https://www.goodrx.com](https://www.goodrx.com)

About GoodRx:

GoodRx is America’s leading prescription price transparency platform. GoodRx
helps consumers save up to 80% on their medications by delivering prices and
available discounts at nearly every pharmacy in the U.S. In many cases,
consumers can save money by using GoodRx over their existing medical
insurance.

Job Summary:

GoodRx is expanding our Information Security Team and needs some hands-on
engineers to help tackle the typical challenges faced by a rapidly growing
company. This is a high impact, high visibility position within the
engineering team and is ideal for those who enjoy working on a wide variety of
operational security tasks and projects. We're looking for candidates who can
have an immediate impact on the organization based on their skillsets.

Why consider GoodRx?

We're a low-key but tight-knit group of engineers whose product helps save
people money on their prescriptions. This is a product that you'll be able to
show-off to friends and family members and be proud of it. While we offer many
of the typical startup benefits, this position also provides an opportunity to
grow professional and have a high impact on our organization. Did I mention
we're rapidly growing?

Job Listing: (Please mention hackernews in referral)

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/goodrx/jobs/1042419#.WoM7S-jwab...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/goodrx/jobs/1042419#.WoM7S-jwabg)

------
stavrospap
TileDB, Inc. | Senior Software Engineer | FULL-TIME | Cambridge, MA or REMOTE
(US) | tiledb.io

TileDB, Inc. leads the development of the open source TileDB array data
management software. The company closed a $1M seed in May 2017 led by Intel
Capital and Nexus Venture Partners
([http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20171019005449/en](http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20171019005449/en)),
and is looking to raise a Series A round in the upcoming months.

TileDB has been featured on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15547749](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15547749).

TileDB GitHub repo: [https://github.com/TileDB-
Inc/TileDB](https://github.com/TileDB-Inc/TileDB)

Array data volumes are increasing in genomics, earth science, imaging, and
other sensing applications, and TileDB is meeting the challenge head-on. We
are a small distributed team looking to aggressively adapt TileDB to better
take advantage of distributed storage and compute backends in the hybrid
local-and-cloud domain. We are currently looking to expand our team with
someone experienced in one of the following areas:

    
    
      - S3 object storage / AWS Batch / AWS Lambda
      - Azure blob storage / Azure Functions
      - Google Cloud Storage / Google Cloud Functions
      - Spark / Arrow integration
      - Scalable REST server / service and API
      - SaaS services around access control and encryption
    

Additionally, experience in any of the following would be a plus:

    
    
      - Scientific data storage / analysis
      - Modern C++ (C++11 and later)
      - Parallel and/or distributed programming
      - Compute or I/O performance optimization
      - Scalable object storage
      - Java / Spark ecosystem
      - Encryption / secure systems
    

Our headquarters are located in Cambridge, MA. To cope efficiently with the
different time zones and hiring processes, priority will be given to
candidates that are located in the US, and are US citizens or permanent
residents.

Apply at [https://tiledb.workable.com](https://tiledb.workable.com)

Contact us at careers@tiledb.io with questions.

------
rishig
Zulip | Designer | San Francisco | ONSITE (preferred) + REMOTE | Full time or
part time

Zulip is an open source team chat product, with dozens of weekly active
contributors, and an experienced core leadership based in SF
([https://zulipchat.com/team/](https://zulipchat.com/team/)). You can check
out the product at the Zulip community server,
[https://chat.zulip.org](https://chat.zulip.org).

We're looking for a strong UI/visual designer. The ideal candidate has strong
CSS and visual design skills, and is comfortable doing the basics with
javascript, html, and git. You would be Zulip's first full-time designer,
responsible for moving the overall design of Zulip forward, including
developing a style guide, implementing most of the design and CSS work for new
features, and working closely with frontend and full-stack engineers.

Pay is competitive. One of the big perks of working for Zulip is that all of
your work will be open sourced and available forever.

Email us at jobs@zulipchat.com with a resume/portfolio, and we'll take it from
there. Women and minorities encouraged to apply.

------
victorNicollet
Lokad | Software Engineer | Paris, France | Full-time | Onsite | 55k€ - 70k€

Lokad is a software company that provides inventory and price optimization for
customers in retail, aerospace or manufacturing. We are profitable and growing
fast. We are closing deals in North America, Europe and Asia. The vast
majority of our clients are based outside of France.

As a C# developer, you will join a team of talented software engineers in
order to further develop our Big Data analytics environment : an in-house
programming language and its modules for data import, export and storage,
probabilistic forecasting, linear programming, and data presentation. We have
infrastructure, data processing, scalability and reliability challenges, and
need your help in addressing them.

At Lokad, you will benefit from the coaching of an awesome dev team. You will
gain skills in large-scale data processing, domain-specific language design
and cloud computing apps. Our codebase is clean, documented and heavily unit-
tested. Located in Paris, 50m from Place d'Italie, our offices are quiet (no
open space!), bright, and you can get three monitors.

We are a C#/.NET shop, and you will be developing under Visual Studio, the
source code being versioned in Git. Our apps are hosted on Microsoft Azure. In
addition, with the arrival of .NET Core, we also anticipate a few strategic
migrations towards Linux.

We expect you to have strong software development skills. As a bonus, we
appreciate people with a taste for low-level high performance computing, for
compiler design and implementation, or for distributed systems. Contributions
to open source projects are also highly regarded.

You can reach us at contact@lokad.com

------
jharohit
Transcelestial | Multiple Positions, Full Time/Intern, Onsite | Singapore |
[http://transcelestial.com](http://transcelestial.com)

Transcelestial is developing a laser communication solution to replace
existing wireless communication technology. The aim is to develop a
constellation of nano satellites which uses lasers to transfer & relay data
for ground, satellite and deep space applications. This will be the fastest
(up to 100 Gbps), long-distance, point-to-point wireless communication network
possible.

Please reach out or drop introductions to jobs@transcelestial.com (happy to
give away a PS4 as introduction/recommendation bonus if your candidate ends up
getting hired!)

Precision Optics Engineer [https://goo.gl/Y5H7oE](https://goo.gl/Y5H7oE)

Senior Control Engineer [https://goo.gl/D5tSFA](https://goo.gl/D5tSFA)

Communications Systems (FSO) Engineer
[https://goo.gl/FTxNwf](https://goo.gl/FTxNwf)

Optical Network Engineer [https://goo.gl/kHq7mV](https://goo.gl/kHq7mV)

Intern - Computer Vision [https://goo.gl/H4J3Rx](https://goo.gl/H4J3Rx)

Intern - Full Stack Dev Ops [https://goo.gl/HDzGBu](https://goo.gl/HDzGBu)

Intern - Electronics [https://goo.gl/LDEsGS](https://goo.gl/LDEsGS)

------
dazbradbury
OpenRent | London, UK | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://www.openrent.co.uk](https://www.openrent.co.uk)

OpenRent is the way people rent property online - a force for good in an
industry tarnished by rip-off agencies. Enabled by an unrelenting focus on
technology, we now let more properties than any high-street agency in the UK.
In the last 12m we let over £11.5bn worth of property, without charging any
admin fees to tenants.

Following our fund raise [1] we've been growing the team and still have a
couple of positions open. We're looking for generalists, thought-leaders, and
those with a passion for solving real-world problems.

You'll be working in a close-knit team, directly with the founders, and have
full autonomy to work on, and how best, to solve the biggest problems in the
industry. We find problems and improve customer experiences via code every
day.

\- Full Stack Developer (C#) | £80k (negotiable based on experience) | up to
0.25% equity

[https://angel.co/openrent/jobs](https://angel.co/openrent/jobs)

Recent press coverage: -
[https://angel.co/openrent/activity#press](https://angel.co/openrent/activity#press)

Contact via AngelList or email in profile. Look forward to meeting you!

[1] - [https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/03/openrent-the-uk-online-
let...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/03/openrent-the-uk-online-letting-
agent-picks-up-4-4m-from-rocket-internets-gfc/)

------
tynany
The Trade Desk | Senior Network Engineer | Full Time | North America | Remote
or 1 of 11 offices in North America

Join a team on the ground floor of establishing a global network that handles
5million+ queries per second, across both traditional bare metal data centers
and cloud environments.

What we are looking for in one line:

* A senior network engineer who wants to work at a global scale, leveraging code and automation to deploy, configure and maintain the network.

If this has you interested, please see the job posting for more information -
[https://www.thetradedesk.com/join-
us/position?gh_jid=733315](https://www.thetradedesk.com/join-
us/position?gh_jid=733315).

Cool stuff about TTD:

* Our platform processes 5million+ queries per second

* Work with the best engineering team in AdTech

* The combination of huge data sets, high throughput, low latency and amazing scale means that we're constantly solving some of the biggest challenges in computer science.

* We've grown faster than any other adtech company in the industry, and have been recently recognized as one of the fastest growing companies in America by Inc. Magazine and Deloitte.

* Amazing Company Culture (We're very proud of our top rating on Glassdoor)

* Top-tier benefits

If you're interested, please apply directly on our website:
[https://www.thetradedesk.com/join-
us/position?gh_jid=733315](https://www.thetradedesk.com/join-
us/position?gh_jid=733315)

------
Naveg
Alloy | San Francisco, Vancouver BC, or Berlin | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://alloy.ai](https://alloy.ai)

Alloy is a supply chain platform that connects manufacturers, suppliers,
distributors, and retailers, giving businesses end-to-end visibility with fast
and actionable insights, across the entire organization. With Alloy, brands
can track products down to the store shelf, optimize purchase orders to
prevent out of stocks, and respond quickly to consumer demand. Manufacturing
is alerted when inventory of a raw material falls below target at any
facility, or when downstream demand exceeds forecast. Fulfillment teams can
track shipments and lead times to improve service levels. Alloy continuously
makes recommendations so that the right products are in the right places, at
the right time.

Engineers at Alloy are tasked with solving the interesting and difficult
problems that supply chain data presents, while making it all seem simple and
easy to the user. Whether you enjoy building data pipelines that process
billions of data points per day, digging into the math of forecasting and
replenishment models, or creating intuitive frontend apps, there is no
shortage challenging and rewarding things to work on.

Our stack: Google Cloud Platform, Postgres, Redis, Python, modern Java, React.

We have rapidly growing revenue and large contracts from some of the world’s
most recognisable brands. HQ is in SF, with small outposts in Vancouver and
Berlin. We’re hiring engineers and for various other roles - if the problem
sounds interesting, I’d love to tell you more.
[https://alloy.ai/careers](https://alloy.ai/careers) \- mention HN in your
application

------
sohj
SupplyPike | Software Engineer & Site Reliability Engineer | Fayetteville,
Arkansas | Onsite | [https://supplypike.com](https://supplypike.com)

SupplyPike is set on bringing innovation to a stagnant industry: the supply
chain. Here you'll find a diverse crew of designers, engineers, and data
scientists working together to solve problems that supply chain professionals
encounter every day.

We are a well-backed startup that's growing quickly. We grew from 5 people to
80+ (~40 engineers) in less than two years.

We constantly experiment with a wide array of technologies - Node.js, Python,
React, AngularJS, GraphQL, AWS, Kubernetes, Docker, etc (more on that here:
[https://stackshare.io/supplypike/default](https://stackshare.io/supplypike/default)).
Although specific knowledge of programming languages and toolchains is useful,
we're more interested in individuals with problem-solving abilities,
intellectual curiosity, and eagerness to learn.

Please apply at
[https://supplypike.com/careers](https://supplypike.com/careers)

------
vimarshk
Okta | SF, Toronto, Seattle, London | Full-time, On Site

Okta is a company which provides secure connections between the people and
technology. We are builders and owners. We believe we are solving some
extremely big problems. Join a group of amazing humans who thrive on making
customers—and each other—successful.

Why work at Okta? We believe that work is a never-ending process of learning
and iteration. We work on extremely complex problems. We work on products that
make millions of people's work lives better. We're funded by the industry's
most respected investors.

Benefits: Happy hours, Ping pong, Lounges, Food, Global offices, HQ in San
Francisco's bustling SOMA district, HQ South in San Jose, Competitive salary,
Stock options, Flexible time off, Weekly All-Hands, Hackathons and Volunteer
events.

These are some of the ideas we live by: Confront the hard problems and solve
them. Don't bullshit people. Protect the customer. Think bigger. Make it work.
Never stop.

Please visit:
[https://www.okta.com/company/careers/](https://www.okta.com/company/careers/)
for all open positions and email: vimarsh.karbhari@okta.com

------
thirru
Shape (YC S15 | Start X F17)
([https://shapescale.com](https://shapescale.com)) | San Francisco, CA |
ONSITE | Full-time | Computer Vision Engineer, Embedded Firmware (Linux)
Engineer | $120K-200K + substantial equity

Shape is the company behind ShapeScale, a 3D personal body scanner, scale, and
fitness tracker that digitizes your body in photorealistic 3D. Its companion
app then shows you where exactly you have been gaining muscle and losing fat
by color-grading your 3D avatar.

We have recently launched a pre-order with thousands of sales and are looking
to expand our engineering team. It's challenging both on the software and
hardware, due to ShapeScale's robotic, rotating and expanding arm. On the
computer vision side, we face interesting challenging involving 3D
reconstruction, rejigging, and data collection.

Both positions are perfect for those looking to take a leading role in a fast-
growing startup that comes with great opportunities for personal and career
growth.

More info and apply at
[https://shapescale.com/careers/](https://shapescale.com/careers/)

------
Lukeas14
BAMTech | San Francisco SF | Full-time, Onsite

BAMTECH Media is the technology and digital media company spun out of Major
League Baseball, providing end-to-end video streaming solutions over web,
mobile, and connected devices. In addition to baseball, our platform powers
video for partners including MLS, WWE, NHL, Eurosport, ESPN and more
(including Disney's new streaming service). We are leaders in digital media at
a time when more people than ever are choosing to consume their media over the
internet.

The Provisioning team manages encoders, segmenters and other resources that
stream hundreds of live events every day. We are constantly handling new
challenges, striving for 100% uptime and scaling to meet the expectations of
millions of viewers.

Our team is looking to add a mid-level full-stack engineer to our team who
possesses a wide range of technical knowledge. This position will be working
on the front and back ends of our applications that support several internal
and external partners.

To apply visit
[https://www.bamtechmedia.com/careers](https://www.bamtechmedia.com/careers)
or use the email listed in my profile.

------
SteveMorin
Tripping.com | San Francisco | Full-Tie | ONSITE | VISA | Tech Lead - Frontend

    
    
      How you will spend your time:
    

As Technical Lead you will spend 70% of your time on coding/development 30% in
technical leadership and keeping team deliverables on track.

Help architect our front end to improve the dev workflow, create proper
separation of concerns and abstractions to optimize development while keeping
the site fast.

Make use of our rich dataset to improve the effectiveness of Tripping.com, and
delight our customers and partners. Experimenting and testing, validating and
shipping product. Collaborating with cross-functional and cross-geography
team.

    
    
      Mentoring engineers, enhancing our commitment to learning, inspiring the leader in each of them, promoting peer code reviews and innovation.
    
      Tech Stack, React, Javascript, Erlang, Elixir, Ruby, Python, AWS, Kafka, Postgres, AWS Lambda
    

Apply below and you can email the CTO steve.morin@tripping.com

[https://jobs.lever.co/tripping/05dfa448-53ca-4861-90d4-a0681...](https://jobs.lever.co/tripping/05dfa448-53ca-4861-90d4-a06814c49021)

~~~
andrewdryga
I visited Tripping just a few weeks ago and it looks like a good place to
work. The team is friendly and their culture resonated with what I tend to
believe in. I recommend to reach them if you looking for a job.

------
radparker
SMT (formerly Sportvision) | SF Bay Area | Full-time and and Internship Roles
| INTERNS | ONSITE

SMT’s broadcast and onsite solutions have played an integral role in the
presentation of the world’s most prestigious sporting and entertainment
events, from the Olympics to the Super Bowl, Triple Crown, tennis Grand Slams,
NASCAR, IndyCar, NHL, NCAA basketball, PGA majors and much more. Our SF Bay
Area office works on a variety of topics, including image processing, computer
vision, graphics, and data analysis.

* Senior Software Engineer - Camera Registration and 3D Modeling

* Senior Software Engineer - Rendering

* System Administrator

* Software Engineering Internship

* QA Internship

Full-time positions for Bay Area office:
[https://workforcenow.adp.com/mdf/recruitment/recruitment.htm...](https://workforcenow.adp.com/mdf/recruitment/recruitment.html?cid=1c5708ba-3db3-4f24-9fd2-f7f14894943b&sid=c3BvcnR2aXNpbw%3D%3D&jobId=234543&source=IN&selectedMenuKey=4)

Internship positions for Bay Area office:
[https://app.joinhandshake.com/employers/134024](https://app.joinhandshake.com/employers/134024)

~~~
premshah1404
I am looking for internship position but was not able to find any posting on
website provided. Can you please mention where shall I send my resume to?

------
lnardelli
Eyra | Chiasso, Switzerland | Full-time | INTERNS, ONSITE or REMOTE | 40-50k
CHF | [https://eyra.io](https://eyra.io)

VC backed startup building a computer vision & AI powered personal assistant
for the blind ([http://horus.tech](http://horus.tech))

We are entering the market soon (already have good traction) and we are
starting to define how our next product is going to be.

Current stack & tools: C++, CUDA, Python, PHP, Docker, Openembedded

Multiple positions: C++ dev | Full stack | Computer Vision (soon) | AI
engineer (soon)

See available positions here: [http://bit.ly/eyra-jobs](http://bit.ly/eyra-
jobs)

Values: We like challenges, and as such we value resourceful people who strive
to learn every day and who like to see their work have a tangible impact on
the lives of people. We also like people who want to play an active role in
defining the technical solutions we will adopt in our future challenges.

Benefits: Work from home for the onsite employees, coffee & energy drinks,
good paid vacation options, paid conference attendance.

For more info or questions, write to luca@eyra.io

~~~
atomicnumber1
Do you sponsor VISA for internationals ?

~~~
lnardelli
Unfortunately we can't do that at the moment, I'm sorry.

------
kbeltrame
Football Whispers | Remote - UK or Canada | React/VueJS frontend AND
Golang/PHP backend roles | Full-time

Football Whispers
([https://www.footballwhispers.com](https://www.footballwhispers.com)) is
based in the UK and provides solutions to sport media companies that help them
acquire traffic and provide engaging content to that traffic in a cost-
effective manner. We work with some of the world's biggest sports media
brands, currently around the topic of soccer, but expanding to other sports.

We are looking for both frontend and backend developers to join our team. You
must be located in either Canada (prefer East Coast) or the UK. Being a
football (soccer) fan is VERY desirable. Our stack is:

* React and VueJS on the front end

* Go (Golang) and some legacy PHP on the backend

* Elastic search

* AWS

* Our data science team uses Python, so bonus points if you can read it

* Our dev team is remote, but we have offices in London (Old St) and Milton Keynes in the UK

* We pay for co-working space for those remote team members who want to get out of the house

* The usual benefits (health insurance, decent vacation, options etc) all apply

If you're interested please drop me an email:
kieren[at]footballwhispers[dot]com

~~~
curiousGambler
No opportunities for US based footie fans?

------
ashtonian
Meshify | Austin, TX | ONSITE | Salary $80-140k |
[https://meshify.com](https://meshify.com) Meshify is on a mission to enable
companies to more easily create IOT products. Using our customizable hardware
and Carbon IOT Platform, companies can focus on solving a problem using
connected sensors, rather than spending time running servers, building data
pipelines, or designing user permission systems.

We just launched our rewritten platform entitled Carbon. It is a ground-up
rewrite in Go, utilizing Docker, Rancher, ScyllaDB, and PostgreSQL. The new
front-end UI utilizes Riotjs and Tachyons CSS. We're looking for:

    
    
       - Backend Engineers interested in Go: https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/159231 
       - Frontend Engineers: https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/159277 
       - Full Stack Engineers (Go and Javascript): https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/159278 
       - DevOps Engineers: https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/150202

You can apply to any of the positions using the links above.

------
joshcain
BLX Group | Senior Web Engineers | Los Angeles, CA (Downtown) | Full-time |
ONSITE | [http://blxgroup.com](http://blxgroup.com)

Who we are: BLX provides tax compliance, financial advisory, and investment
advisory services to governmental and non-profit organizations, helping our
clients manage their tax-exempt bonds throughout their lifecycle. We're a
subsidiary of Orrick Herrington & Sutcliffe, recently named the “Most
Innovative Law Firm in North America.” by the Financial Times.

BLX is looking for Senior Web Engineers to help develop a new generation of
financial analysis tools for our municipal finance consultants. If you're
interested in working on a small team focused on building products from the
ground up, please get in touch.

Apply here:
[https://www.orrick.com/Careers/Paralegals%20and%20Staff/Job%...](https://www.orrick.com/Careers/Paralegals%20and%20Staff/Job%20Listings/2018/03/199498)

NOTE: Orrick's application form requires a cover letter. Feel free to keep it
brief.

------
qhoxie
Swiftype/Elastic | Software Engineer & Technical Writer | REMOTE

Swiftype (now part of Elastic) builds a search platform that powers hundreds
of millions of queries a month. We are a small team of generalist software
developers and we are looking to grow our team in order to build new products
and maintain our existing search platform.

At Elastic, we have a simple goal: to solve the world's data problems with
products that delight and inspire. As the company behind the popular open
source projects — Elasticsearch, Kibana, Logstash, and Beats — we help people
around the world do great things with their data. From stock quotes to real
time Twitter streams, Apache logs to WordPress blogs, our products are
extending what's possible with data, delivering on the promise that good
things come from connecting the dots. The Elastic family unites employees
across 30+ countries into one coherent team, while the broader community spans
across over 100 countries.

Check out [https://swiftype.com/jobs](https://swiftype.com/jobs) for more
information.

------
lisasburke1
Center for Clinical Data Science | Multiple Roles | Boston, MA | Onsite |
Full-Time | Competitive Salaries | Sponsor Visas

Machine learning is on the verge of transforming healthcare, and the MGH & BWH
Center for Clinical Data Science (CCDS) is at the forefront of this
revolution. We are a fast-paced startup embedded in two of the nation’s
leading research hospitals, backed by industry partners like Nvidia, GE
Healthcare and Nuance. We have access to millions of medical records, an on-
prem GPU cluster, and a top-tier team from industry and academia. We work
closely with clinicians to solve critical problems in patient care – our goal
is to make real products that make a real difference in healthcare.

Our tech stack includes Tensorflow, Python + Flask, React + Redux, RabbitMQ,
Postges, and Redis

We’re hiring at all levels of seniority for a variety of roles including
frontend SWE, full-stack SWE, machine learning engineer, and machine learning
scientist. For more details, see ([https://www.ccds.io/join-
us/](https://www.ccds.io/join-us/)).

------
zinssmeister
Templarbit (YC S17) | San Francisco, Irvine, Frankfurt, Tokyo | Onsite |
[https://www.templarbit.com](https://www.templarbit.com)

Companies of all sizes are incredibly vulnerable inside the application layer.
Nearly half of all breaches originate on a website or web application and lead
to devastating, often headline generating losses of customer data or other
malicious activity. We at Templarbit are building the solution to this with
the first intelligent security platform that integrates tightly with the
application it is protecting, helping businesses defend themselves from
breaches and provide them with real time insights into the state of their
security posture. Our team has previously worked on increasing the application
layer security of the pentagon and large fortune 5 enterprises.

Open roles:

\- Senior Software Engineer (Fullstack)

\- Senior Software Engineer (Frontend)

Tech Stack: Ruby on Rails, React, Go, Python, Node

Only apply if you like hard problems in high stake environments. Send an email
with your resume as PDF and the subject line "Engineering @ Templarbit" to
hello+hn@templarbit.com

------
kylerush
Casper | Corporate Security Engineer, Senior Application Security Engineer,
Fullstack JavaScript Engineer | ONSITE |
[https://casper.com/jobs/corporate/?department=Technology](https://casper.com/jobs/corporate/?department=Technology)

Casper (casper.com) is a global sleep company that launched in 2014 with an
obsessively engineered, outrageously comfortable mattress sold directly to
consumers. Its critically acclaimed sleep surface was developed in-house, has
a sleek design, and is delivered in a small, "how did they do that?"-sized
box. The company is one of the fastest-growing consumer brands of all time,
and its product line has expanded to include sheets, pillows, a matching
foundation, and a dog mattress. Casper was named one of Fast Company's 50 Most
Innovative Companies in 2017, and its eponymous mattress was crowned one of
TIME Magazine's Best Inventions.

We are deeply committed to building a diverse and inclusive workforce so that
we represent all those who dream big equally.

------
RoryRecruiter
Digital McKinsey | CHI, NYC, BOS, SF, ATL, DC | Front End Dev, Full Stack Dev,
Architect | Full Time | ONSITE

Digital McKinsey brings together the best of McKinsey’s digital capabilities
to help our clients use digital technology to transform their businesses.
You’ll join a global team working on everything from IT modernization and
strategy to agile, cloud, cybersecurity, and digital transformation. You’ll
typically work on projects across all industries and functions and will be
fully integrated with the rest of our global firm. You’ll also work with
colleagues from across McKinsey & Company to help our clients deliver
breakthrough products, experiences, and businesses, both on technology and
non-technology topics.

Full Stack: [https://bit.ly/2H5VpaL](https://bit.ly/2H5VpaL) Front End:
[https://bit.ly/2q29z5k](https://bit.ly/2q29z5k) Architect:
[https://bit.ly/2IYWX77](https://bit.ly/2IYWX77)

Travel: 80% (Mon-Thursday)

Thanks for looking!

------
pjg
Checkbook.io | Blockchain enabled Digital Checks | Sunnyvale/ San Francisco CA
| ONSITE | Full-time | Engineering | $100K+ and bonus + equity

We are a fintech startup and solving the problem of paper Checks. Contrary to
popular opinion paper Checks are not going away, in fact according the 2016
report by the Federal Reserve 17.2 Billion paper Checks were sent in 2015 in
the US alone, transferring a sum of money 4.5X times VISA/MC combined!

We’ve built a way to send images of Checks instantly in email and the
recipient can Deposit them online by verifying their bank account instantly.
Furthermore building and enabling a Blockchain for settlement enables instant
verification and disbursement. Basically we are doing to paper Checks what
Stripe and Square of have done to the Credit Card space in Online and Mobile
payments.

We’re Seed stage and very soon Series A, seeing exponential growth, have a
small but great team and super investors (Tim Draper, Naval Ravikant/Kevin
Laws of Angelist thru one of their angelist funds, our customers and many more
) i.e. this would be a good time to join

Looking for both a back-end as well as a front-end engineer. Need to have a
strong background in being able to write scalable software, preferably multi-
paradigm, disciplined. - I’m the Founder of the company - this is a “co-
founder” level opportunity - you’ll be working with me and other core people
in the team. Work hard - play hard.

Our tech stack is Python, Angular, Postgres.

We move fast - if you’ve done a hackathon - we’ll probably want to do one with
you and it’ll be clear if we are a mutual fit.

Interview process: Initial phone screen -> Onsite for 1 to 2 days and same
day/next day decision.

Email admin@checkbook.io or pj [at] checkbook.io

------
tctobincampbell
Redox | Software Engineers | $100k-150k + equity | REMOTE | Full-time We are a
fast-growing startup (Series B) with a mission to enable technical innovation
in healthcare by giving application developers easy access to useful
healthcare data. We are a remote-first, engineering-driven company. We have a
culture of trust, transparency, and tireless personal growth.

We are looking for experienced Software Engineers to help us scale our
platform. We look for engineers who want to have expansive product ownership,
who will engage with both high-level business objectives and the nitty-gritty
technical details required to achieve those objectives, and who care deeply
about building a product that lasts.

Our current tech includes Node.js, Angular, Python, Docker, AWS, Linux,
Postgres, Redis, Elasticsearch. We care much more about general technical
ability and alignment with our mission than about experience with any of these
particular technologies.

Apply at
[https://www.redoxengine.com/careers](https://www.redoxengine.com/careers)

------
yavi
Alpha | New York City/NYC SoHo | Fullstack Engineer, All Levels | ONSITE,
FULL-TIME | $90 - $160k | [https://alphahq.com](https://alphahq.com)

Alpha enables management teams to make data-driven decisions about products,
users, and new markets. We believe the best path there involves more shots on
goal – by vastly accelerating our clients’ abilities to learn we can help them
build better products faster.

We’re looking for talented full-stack engineers who appreciate simple,
effective architecture and rapid experimentation. Lately we've been increasing
our efforts in NLP and machine learning, so experience there is a plus. We're
also ramping up our Vue.js adoption with nuxt.js in the coming months.

Our stack: - Ruby - Node - MongoDB - Redis - Vue.js - AWS - Heroku

For more info check out the official posting (despite the title, we are hiring
at all levels) at: [https://angel.co/alphaux/jobs/85071-senior-
developer](https://angel.co/alphaux/jobs/85071-senior-developer)

------
sonnym
Indeed | Full stack engineer (RoR or Java) | Onsite or remote | Austin TX |
Full time We are looking for senior Java and Ruby engineers to join our team
full-time.

Our Assessments team has a simple mission: help candidates get the right job.
We let people build a profile to demonstrate their knowledge, skills, and
abilities using job assessments… we’re trying to make the resume a thing of
the past. Our team is highly distributed geographically so this position is
open to remote candidates anywhere in the US or Canada as well as in our
offices in Austin and San Francisco.Our team is nimble and scrappy. We ship
new capabilities often and quickly by explicitly asking ourselves the 80/20
question a.k.a. the Pareto Principle.

You will:

Build the core functionality of our assessments platform and own design and
execution

Develop our API and integrations with external applicant tracking systems like
Greenhouse and Jobvite

Scale to serve 100M+ job seekers

Please apply here:

[https://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Sr-Remote-Java-
Engi...](https://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Sr-Remote-Java-Engi..).

[https://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Remote-Software-
Eng...](https://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Remote-Software-Eng..).

Indeed provides a variety of benefits that help us focus on our mission of
helping people get jobs.

View our bounty of perks:
[http://indeedhi.re/IndeedBenefits](http://indeedhi.re/IndeedBenefits)

Please feel free to e-mail me directly at smichaud@indeed.com.

------
sylvinus
Pricing Assistant |
[https://www.pricingassistant.com](https://www.pricingassistant.com) | Paris,
France | Full-time | Onsite | Python data engineers

We're a young SaaS company that helps retailers optimize their pricing based
on their competition. We are hiring data engineers to help grow our developer
team, add more features and refine our data pipeline (from web scraping, to
machine learning for analysis, to beautiful d3.js charts for customers)

Our stack is open source friendly and modern: Python, MongoDB, Elasticsearch,
Docker, AWS, Vue.js ; We are also maintaining a couple relatively popular
Python modules on GitHub.

We are looking for generalist Python developers that want to dive deep into
data and join a fast-growing startup. French-speaking candidates will be
preferred.

Apply here: [https://www.pricingassistant.com/jobs/fr/developpeur-
python-...](https://www.pricingassistant.com/jobs/fr/developpeur-python-data-
hf/) \+ jobs [at] pricingassistant [dot] com

------
joshuakelly
Universe | Toronto, Canada | Full-time | Multiple Positions | ONSITE, VISA

Universe is building a global-scale live events company. We provide ticketing
services to tens of thousands of live events throughout the world. From
Blizzard Entertainment's Blizzcon to TechCrunch Disrupt.

We are actively looking for _Senior Full Stack Developers_. A successful
candidate has:

* Experience with web servers (especially patterns-based frameworks like Ruby on Rails)

* Experience with a modern frontend web stack (React, Babel, Webpack, Flow/Typescript, ES6, Redux)

* Experience with standards: _ESPECIALLY_ i18n and a11y

* Excitement about shipping code, automation, and testing!

Here's why you'll love working at Universe:

* You'll work with veteran engineers, who will challenge you to ship frequently

* You'll work with amazing designers, who will challenge you to implement beautiful interactions and user interfaces

* You'll be at the helm of your own career, shaping it with your own innovative contributions to a nascent team and product

* You'll enjoy the culture and perks of a startup, with the stability of a fortune 500 company (NYSE:LYV). Perks include cold brew coffee on tap, 2 tickets to see a concert of your choice every year, unlimited access to Amphitheatre shows in North America for you and a friend, and 4 weeks vacation (2 weeks during the Christmas holidays & 2 weeks of your choice)

 __APPLY HERE __:[http://universe.applytojob.com/apply/r6HNbTmYgb/Senior-
Full-...](http://universe.applytojob.com/apply/r6HNbTmYgb/Senior-Full-Stack-
Developer)

------
bobbykrk
Ideamotive | React.js Developer | Warsaw | Onsite

Ideamotive - a dev shop specializing business process automation for startups
and growing companies is looking for a React Developer. We are located in
Warsaw, Zoliborz at a start-up accelerator mansion called ReactorWarsaw.

Our stack consists of Ruby on Rails and/or Node on backend and React on a
frontend, usually Postgres as a main database and Redis + Sidekiq for queues.

You, as a candidate, should be a computer science graduate (or has equivalent
knowledge) with a solid background in front-end and previous experience in
React or similar framework. We also expect you to have understanding of a
current trends and state-of-the-art solutions.

Our original job offer (in polish): [https://ideamotive.co/careers/frontend-
react-dev/](https://ideamotive.co/careers/frontend-react-dev/)

Apply at: [https://ideamotive.recruitee.com/o/regular-react-
developer](https://ideamotive.recruitee.com/o/regular-react-developer)

------
miriameva
Snowplow Analytics | Remote | Full time | 2X INTERSHIPS

We are looking for 2 open source software engineering interns this Summer (May
through August), for an 8-16 week paid internship. Our interns will work
directly on and contribute to projects within the Snowplow open source stack
([https://github.com/snowplow](https://github.com/snowplow)). A Snowplow
intern loves coding, enjoys experimenting with new technologies and is
happiest working "in the open" on community/team projects. Technologies we use
at Snowplow include Scala, Rust, JRuby, Go, Hadoop, Kinesis, Redshift, Spark,
Akka and Kafka.

This is a paid internship; we will consider remote candidates who are up to
UTC +/\- 5 hours maximum. If you're interested, please email
miriam@snowplowanalytics.com, and tell us about a piece of software you are
proud to have written. (And don't be afraid to suggest specific
projects/initiatives/features that you would like to work on in your
internship.)

------
ynnak
Cognii | Boston, MA or remote

    
    
      2017-2021 Leading vendor for AI market in education - Technavio
      EdTech Innovation of the Year Awards Winner - MassTLC, Reimagine Education
      An AI personal assistant bot with traction - VentureBeat
    

Cognii is transforming online education with conversational Artificial
Intelligence technology. Cognii Virtual Learning Assistant is a chatbot tutor
that assesses students' learning and guides them towards mastery. We are
looking for entrepreneurial candidates in the following areas:

1\. AI and NLP Engineers (Senior, Junior)

    
    
      - natural language processing
      - statistical machine learning
      - syntactic and semantic analysis
      - information extraction
    

2\. Full Stack Developer

    
    
      - Front/Back End web design with scalability
      - Experience with Ruby on Rails
      - iOS/Android development a plus
    

Join us to participate in our growth, advance your career and get rewarded
with generous stock options. Please send your application and resume to
jobs@cognii.com

~~~
danmaz74
Is "remote" for US/Canada only?

~~~
ynnak
Preferably US only, but occasionally we consider candidates from other
regions.

------
maxcan
Atrium LTS | Mid/Sr. Machine Learning or NLP Engineer | San Francisco, CA |
Onsite | Full-Time The corporate legal industry has grown fat and comfortable
on the back of poor incentives structured around billable hours. Justin Kan's
Atrium ( [https://abovethelaw.com/2017/10/justin-kan-answers-the-
call-...](https://abovethelaw.com/2017/10/justin-kan-answers-the-call-...). )
is reinventing the world of corporate legal work and growing incredibly
quickly for a company founded just last year.

We are looking for experienced NLP (ideally) or ML generalist engineers to
build our automation team. The team is an army of one at the moment and has
headcount to rapidly grow throughout the year. We are looking for
entrepreneurial, experienced NLP/ML engineers to join and build amazing
products with us.

More details here
[https://jobs.lever.co/atrium/](https://jobs.lever.co/atrium/)

------
mattkaighn
MathWorks|Cloud Computing- Software Engineer|ONSITE| Natick, Massachusetts

Are you excited about working with containers, serverless computing, and
orchestration tools? Do you have a passion for building scalable fault
tolerance systems? If so, play a key role in designing, architecting, and
developing MATLAB cloud services and cloud infrastructure. Collaborate in a
fast pace Agile environment with a highly cross-functional team. Design and
implement software and infrastructure to support worldwide internet scale.
Interests/Qualifications: Kubernetes, Docker, Amazon Web Services, Linux,
serverless computing such as AWS Lamda, Deep Learning, Big Data, and
performance. You can apply here:
[https://www.mathworks.com/company/jobs/opportunities/17738?s...](https://www.mathworks.com/company/jobs/opportunities/17738?source=14635)
Interested in discussing further, email: matt.kaighn@mathworks.com

------
historian1066
Tundra.com | Senior Backend Engineer | Zurich, Switzerland or San Francisco |
Full-time, Onsite | [https://www.tundra.com](https://www.tundra.com)

At Tundra, we’re passionate about enabling businesses around the world to buy
and sell amazing products instantly and online with freight included, simple
checkout and easy delivery. Tundra is a direct marketplace where there are
never any fees or costs to use it. We believe buying products for a business
should be as easy as it is for consumers whether you’re buying from Berlin,
Brooklyn or Bangkok. We’re a venture backed startup with offices in Zurich and
San Francisco.

What we are looking for:

* Proactive, passionate and have the needed perseverance for creating great software in imperfect world

* Track record in development of complex software systems

* Scala, JavaScript, Java - expert knowledge in at least one

Email us at careers@tundra.com or apply through AngelList:
[https://www.angel.co/tundra](https://www.angel.co/tundra)

------
lherzig
Dia&Co | NYC or Los Angeles, CA | full-time

Dia&Co is the leading personalized styling service for women who wear sizes
14+.

We have a diverse set of projects and tech that we work on, from a React/Rails
consumer-facing frontend, to a machine-learning driven styling system, to
mobile-optimized warehouse workflows. Data and AI are at the heart of all
decisions we make at Dia. All of our technology is built 100% in house (no
off-the-shelf software or legacy systems!).

We're hiring for multiple roles:

Lead Software Engineer (full-time; NYC or LA):
[https://www.dia.com/careers?gh_jid=985020](https://www.dia.com/careers?gh_jid=985020)

Senior Software Engineer (full-time; NYC or LA):
[https://www.dia.com/careers?gh_jid=226476](https://www.dia.com/careers?gh_jid=226476)

Software Engineer (full-time; NYC or LA):
[https://www.dia.com/careers?gh_jid=613338](https://www.dia.com/careers?gh_jid=613338)

------
CrowdStrike
CrowdStrike | Irvine | Sr Software Developer

We’re building the next-generation infrastructure and security platform for
CrowdStrike which include an application and service delivery platform,
massively scalable distributed data storage and replication systems, and a
cutting-edge search and distributed graph system. Help us scale CrowdStrike’s
infrastructure and products to handle massive growth in traffic and data as we
continue to experience dramatic growth in the usage of our products.

Apply Here:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=osX06fwf&s=Hacker_News](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=osX06fwf&s=Hacker_News)

CrowdStrike is an Equal Opportunity employer. All qualified applicants will
receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, religion,
sex including sexual orientation and gender identity, national origin,
disability, protected veteran status, or any other characteristic protected by
applicable federal, state, or local law.

------
eosrei
Udacity | Multiple | Mountain View, San Francisco, Berlin, Shanghai, São
Paulo, New Delhi | ONSITE, FULL-TIME, INTERNS |
[https://www.udacity.com](https://www.udacity.com) Udacity's mission is to
democratize education. We're an online learning platform offering
groundbreaking education in fields such as artificial intelligence, machine
learning, robotics, virtual reality, and more. Focused on self-empowerment
through learning, Udacity is making innovative technologies such as self-
driving cars available to a global community of aspiring technologists, while
also enabling learners at all levels to skill up with essentials like
programming, web and app development.

Tech: Docker/PostgreSQL with Golang, Python, Node.js, React, Java, Ruby, or
Haskell depending on team.

Open positions in Engineering, Data, Design, and Marketing:
[https://grnh.se/cuagoq2](https://grnh.se/cuagoq2)

------
angiey24
Care3 | Los Angeles, CA | Fullstack Engineer | Full-time, Onsite |
care3.co/careers.php

Care3 started with the realization that the most vulnerable members of our
society including seniors, people of color, and the disabled do not have equal
access to healthcare and receive inadequate quality of care in their homes and
communities. Care3 is built to fix these unacceptable and unnecessary
disparities.

We've created a platform for collaboration that allows caregivers and care
teams to coordinate care for the patient. We're looking to grow our
engineering team to continue building out our mission!

Care3 is looking for talented people who are okay with not knowing how to
solve a problem and figure it out anyways. We provide the environment to allow
you to learn and make mistakes, learn from each member of the team, and for
you take ownership of our stack. The impact of your contributions will be
immediate and we're excited to speak with you.

Apply by sending your resume to careers@care3.co, thanks!

------
kccqzy
Capital Match | [https://www.capital-match.com](https://www.capital-match.com)
| Singapore | Onsite preferred (visa sponsorship) | Full-time

We're currently looking for one or more experienced Haskell developers to join
our team in Singapore.

Our platform, built almost entirely in Haskell, is the largest marketplace
invoice financing platform in South-East Asia, having processed more than
US$50 million in funding over the past two years. We’re currently expanding
into new markets and new territories, and we’re looking to expand our team!

What we look for in a developer:

* Haskell ability. You should already be comfortable and productive with Haskell, and ready to dive in and make a difference to a large, evolving codebase.

* Communication and teamwork ability. While our HQ is in Singapore, our development team is distributed geographically across four timezones, so we look for someone who will feel happy in this context.

Familiarity with the following technologies is not required, but will be an
advantage:

* ClojureScript.

* Amazon Web Services.

* Docker.

* Nix.

As a financial company, we care a lot about the correctness and performance of
our code. We aim to use modern Haskell practices wherever we can, both to make
our lives easier, and also to make developing the platform as rewarding (and
fun) as possible.

To apply, please send us an email at hr+hn@capital-match.com with a brief
resume and optionally a link to your open source contributions.

More about our technical stack: [https://tech-blog.capital-
match.com/posts/3-anatomy-of-haske...](https://tech-blog.capital-
match.com/posts/3-anatomy-of-haskell-web-app.html)

------
cschacher
Bonobos | Senior Software Engineer (Backend) | Full-time + On-site in NYC |
www.bonobos.com

Bonobos is looking for a Senior Backend Engineer that has experience in Rails
and ideally some Javascript experience as well. We work cross-functionally, so
you’ll be on a team composed of other Engineers (frontend, full stack and
iOS), a Product manager and a UX Designer.

We value self-awareness, empathy, intellectual honesty, positive energy and
judgment, often over experience. We hire based on these core virtues and
foster a “best-idea-wins” environment where creativity and individuality are
not only appreciated, but encouraged.

Apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/bonobos/jobs/900599](https://boards.greenhouse.io/bonobos/jobs/900599)

Check out our profile on the Muse:
[https://www.themuse.com/profiles/bonobos](https://www.themuse.com/profiles/bonobos)

------
PariSingh
The Engineering Company

Software Engineer | Full-time | Onsite | Early-Hire | Deep-Tech | Stealth Mode
| London | £65 - 120k + generous equity

NASA 1999 - “The success of all future NASA missions will depend, in part, on
the development of a new way of performing engineering design.”

• What: Reinventing the way we develop complex hardware (rockets, wind
turbines, supercars) by building a novel software framework that accelerates
design cycles

• Why: Unlike software, industrial design is slow, expensive and designed
bespokely in years only by experts

• How: We are building the software abstraction layer for all industrial
design and development

• Product: A extensible software platform, dev tools and libraries that
enables anyone to design any cutting-edge hardware in hours

• Mission: Trigger a new era of industrial technology inventions and
companies, built on our platform

• Team: Aerospace and Mechanical Engineers from Imperial College, BAE Systems
and BP

• Multi-million Funding: Former C-level executives at Microsoft, UBS, Magic
Pony and 15 more angel investors + VCs

// APPLICATION //

Phone Call [30 mins] >> In-person [2 hr] >> Technical [1 hr] >> Offer

// CONTACT //

Apply: [https://angel.co/the-engineering-company/jobs](https://angel.co/the-
engineering-company/jobs) or ping me direct at: pari@theengineering.company

\- Parikshat Singh, CEO & Founder

Keywords: functional languages (haskell, scala, rust), game engines, compilers
(yacc, lex), API design, relational database, ontologies, high-performance
computing, machine learning, OOP, cloud, CAD, category theory, simulations

------
rwilsonperkin
Wave ([https://waveapps.com](https://waveapps.com)) | Toronto | Onsite

Who we are: The fastest growing suite of finance tools for small businesses.
Traction: Wave is growing fast, with 2+ million signups, approaching $20
million in annual revenues, and $60+ million raised.

We're hiring for:

\- Senior Software Engineer

\- Senior Software Engineer, Machine Learning

\- Engineering Lead

\- Staff Engineer

\- Mobile Engineer

\- Senior Product Manager

\- Business Intelligence Manager

\- Content Marketing Intern

\- Payroll Support Hero

Wave is changing the way small business owners, freelancers, entrepreneurs and
contractors do business. Today, Wave offers invoicing, accounting, credit card
processing, payroll, lending, receipt scanning, and more — powering small
businesses around the world. We're proud of our team and our culture. We're
looking for passionate, inspired and inspiring people to make our product and
our work environment even better.

[https://www.waveapps.com/about-us/jobs/](https://www.waveapps.com/about-
us/jobs/)

------
bchang85
_Oracle Cloud Infrastructure | Seattle, WA | Full-Time, Onsite | Java,
Distributed Systems, Control Planes |[https://cloud.oracle.com/cloud-
infrastructure](https://cloud.oracle.com/cloud-infrastructure) _

I'm looking for senior developers to help build out the compute imaging
service. This is a small team where you'll have high autonomy and impact.

\-- Senior Software Development Engineer:
_[https://oracle.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=1...](https://oracle.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=180002GG)
_

\-- Principal Software Development Engineer:
_[https://oracle.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=1...](https://oracle.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=180002GF)
_

Resumes / questions to: bri.chang@oracle.com

------
sara_komoot
Komoot | Backend Engineer (Algorithms, Rankings and Recommendations) | Full-
Time | REMOTE

Millions of people experience real-life adventures with our apps. We help
users all over the world discover the best hiking and biking routes, working
to empower everybody to explore more of the great outdoors. And we’re good at
what we do: Google and Apple have listed us as one of their Apps of the Year
numerous times—and we are consistently ranked amongst the highest-grossing
apps in both Google Play and the App Store. One key driving factor to our
growth has always been our understanding that a technological approach can
provide an outdoor experience far beyond the possibilities of traditional
services. On the one side, we collect, combine and process various open data
sources (such as OSM and Wikipedia) and turn raw data into easily accessible
information and understandable products, such as our easy-to-use outdoor route
planner. On the other, we leverage the wisdom of our vast user base and use
crowdsourced data for personalized, local outdoor recommendations. Now, with
your strong analytical skills and your passion for building well-crafted and
tested code, we’ll leave traditional, standard solutions even further
behind—and we’ll truly change the way people explore.

Your key responsibilities

-Implement new features closely together with our web and mobile developers, designers, copywriters and product managers.

-Develop and tune algorithms to leverage our content recommendation, rankings, content analyses and product smartness.

-Build new and improve existing micro-services, primarily in Java/Kotlin and Python.

-Use the AWS ecosystem to build resilient and high-performing systems.

More information and application available at:
[https://www.komoot.com/jobs/backend-engineer-
recommendations](https://www.komoot.com/jobs/backend-engineer-recommendations)

------
novocaine
Memrise | Software Engineers, Data Scientists, Designers, Product Manager |
London UK | Full-Time, Onsite, Visa sponsorship and relocation available |
[https://www.memrise.com](https://www.memrise.com)

Memrise gives people learning superpowers. We aim to help anyone achieve
confident, real-world language skills in just a few short months; our product
is innovative and fun, and it delivers the goods.

Last year, we won the "App of the Year 2017" at the Google Play Awards. With
near zero marketing spend we've grown organically to tens of millions of
users, and we're already profitable with a team of 55 (comprising 37
nationalities).

Engineering-wise, we are a small but very ambitious team and value generalists
that like working end-to-end, across the stack, owning their services in
production. We have unique and interesting problems to solve in scalability,
big data, machine learning, and interface design.

We are expanding and looking to fill the following roles immediately:

* Senior Software Engineer (x2)

* Senior iOS Engineer

* Senior Android Engineer

We use Python 3.6 / Django / MySQL running on Kubernetes for the backend and
React/Redux on the frontend. The iOS and Android apps are regularly featured
native apps written in Obj-C/Swift and Java.

We are also hiring data scientists, marketers, designers, and product
managers.

If you're interested in any of these jobs - or if you are just awesome and
think we'd be a good place to show off your talents - please apply at
[https://www.memrise.com/jobs/](https://www.memrise.com/jobs/)

If you don't see a specific role on the jobs page that you fit, please apply
for the "Speculative Application".

~~~
mixmastamyk
US dev here, very experienced in this stack. Was dumped before the tech
interview, and here is a new post with visa sponsorship mentioned.

------
augustflanagan
Babylist | Oakland, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

Babylist is an e-commerce and gifting platform for new parents and parents-to-
be. In 2017 $150 million of gifts were purchased through our platform.

In addition to our e-commerce platform, Babylist is a trusted resource for
parents/parent-to-be to make product decisions. Our thoroughly researched
product guides and videos are viewed by millions every month, and nearly every
expecting family in the United States reads/watches/interacts with our content
each year.

Babylist is profitable and growing quickly. We're hiring for a number of roles
across the engineering and design teams including:

* Senior iOS Engineer

* Fullstack Engineers

* UX Designer

* Product/Brand Designer

For more information on these positions (as well as other openings) please see
our jobs page - [https://www.babylist.com/jobs](https://www.babylist.com/jobs)

If you have any questions or would like to apply you can contact me directly
august[at]babylist.com

------
bpben
ThriveHive | Data Scientists | ONSITE | Boston, MA | Full Time

ThriveHive provides an all-in-one platform for small businesses to manage
their marketing efforts as well as managed marketing services to larger
clients. The goal is to empower small and local businesses to compete in an
increasingly digital-focused economy.

We're looking to expand our Data Science team with a curious, motivated
individual eager to work with a diverse and unique data set on customer
characteristics and marketing behavior. There's a lot of opportunity to build
cool new tools and take on interesting projects here. It's an ideal position
for someone who wants to have a role in shaping data science at the company.

Feel free to reach out to me or to apply here:
[https://thrivehive.com/jobs/data-
scientist/](https://thrivehive.com/jobs/data-scientist/)

~~~
rajataghi
Hey, I'm interested. How do I reach out to you? I applied on the link you
shared.

~~~
bpben
Can you forward me your CV on linkedin? [https://www.linkedin.com/in/benjamin-
batorsky-1b883b27/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/benjamin-batorsky-1b883b27/)

------
jamescrowley
FundApps | CTO | Full-time | London, UK | Onsite

I'm looking for a new CTO to take over the reins from me and lead FundApps
through our next stage of growth. It’s been an epic ride, but now looking for
someone with more experience of leading a growing technology team.

We’re delivering a cloud based service in a complex domain with a need for
exceptional accuracy, security & availability in an industry that continues to
be ripe for disruption. No shortage of scaling and product opportunities to
tackle on the horizon!

We have a global client list of leading financial institutions, offices in
London and New York, plus some fully remote staff.

If you might be interested in taking a hot ‘regtech’ business to the next
level, drop me a line (james@fundapps.co) and we can chat more.

More here:
[https://fundapps.workable.com/j/54970B21B0](https://fundapps.workable.com/j/54970B21B0)

------
PassFort
PassFort | Fullstack Developer | London, UK | Onsite | Full-time | £50-£80K
depending on experience + equity

At PassFort, our vision is to solve trust in the digital economy, by
redefining how people and businesses build relationships online. Starting with
regulated institutions - we are building the infrastructure required to link
the human concept of trust with the transformative technology of the internet.

We work with an awesome stack - Javascript (ES6), React, Redux front end;
Python, Rust back end; microservice based architecture built on top of
Kubernetes and Google’s Cloud Platform.

Team - We're 12 people strong, have solid funding behind us, and looking to
double over the next year mainly investing in our product team.

Values - Trust, Empowerment, Growth!

You can see more detail here -
[https://www.workable.com/j/F873F5B932](https://www.workable.com/j/F873F5B932)

------
MPiccinato
Sift | Detroit, MI | Fulltime | ONSITE REMOTE INTERNS |
[https://www.justsift.com](https://www.justsift.com)

At Sift, we build applications to help organizations better understand their
people. We want organizations to feel more like closely knit teams, where
everyone supports each other to achieve their shared mission.

We’re just around 2 years old, but we’ve already secured 15,000+ users and
over 20 clients. We’re proud to have Quicken Loans using our apps to better
understand who makes up their amazing team.

\- Mid/Senior Backend (Node.js, Express - DevOps (AWS, Azure, moving to
containers) (REMOTE possible)

\- Mid/Senior Frontend (React, React Native) (REMOTE possible)

Shoot me an email if you have any questions or apply through our jobs site,
[https://www.justsift.com/jobs/](https://www.justsift.com/jobs/)

Mat P, CTO, matp@justsift.com

------
ttts
TrademarkNow | Helsinki, Finland | Full time

\- Front-End Developer (React, Typescript, ...)

\- Scala Back-End Developer

\- Data Integration Architect

\- Sales Development Rep

At TrademarkNow, we build the world’s leading trademark search and protection
tools using the latest Machine Learning, AI and NLP technologies and
techniques to imitate how a real lawyer would assess Trademark Likelihood of
Confusion. While complex at its core, we hide the AI-nerdy stuff behind a
simple – yet polished – User Interface used by some of the biggest brand
owners in the world.

With us, you get to work with a technology stack that utilizes the best
programming tools and practices, such as Functional Programming, Microservice-
based Architecture and an Agile way of working. We are modern and our systems
are modern with no legacy systems.

Read more and apply here:
[https://www.trademarknow.com/careers](https://www.trademarknow.com/careers)

------
guha
Onai | | Silicon Valley | FULL TIME, CONTRACTORS, GRADUATE INTERNS,
POSTDOCTORAL FELLOWS, ONSITE, VISA

We're tackling exciting technical challenges and building offerings relevant
to interesting real-world problems in a variety of fields. We have particular
strengths in dispersed computation and deep learning.

We're currently most interested in engineers with solid experience in Haskell,
Idris, or even Isabelle. We're also open to those with experience with Rust
and/or Clojure, as well as to enthusiastic developers who might lack this
precise experience but are eager and able to learn. We also welcome
internship/fellowship interest from postdoctoral researchers or senior
graduate students.

We do not presently have openings for anyone still working on their
undergraduate degree or for fresh graduates.

Send your resume to info@onai.com and we'll let you know if there's a
potential fit.

~~~
DeepYogurt
Your website and mail server seem to be down.

------
andytw
ThoughtWorks | Senior Developer | New York, Atlanta, Chicago, Dallas, Denver,
San Francisco, Nationwide | ONSITE plus travel | thoughtworks.com

ThoughtWorks is hiring talented Senior Developers across the United States! We
have offices in New York, Atlanta, Chicago, Dallas, Denver, and San Francisco,
but our technologists live all across the country. This is because, as
consultants, we work almost exclusively on site at our client’s offices. Most
of our consultants travel during the week and fly home for weekends. We know
extensive travel is not for everyone, which is why we’re up front about it.

ThoughtWorks developers have contributed code to enterprise organizations,
nonprofits, and open source projects for over 25 years. They also write books,
speak at conferences, and help push software development forward—changing
companies and industries along the way.

Senior Developers play work on a huge variety of projects and play an
important role in making our work a success. You could be helping to influence
the digital strategy of a retail giant, building a new mobile application for
a bank, or redesigning platforms using event sourcing and intelligent data
pipelines. You’ll use the latest Lean and Agile thinking, solve mission-
critical problems and challenge yourself everyday.

What we're looking for: * Ability to write high-quality, well-tested code. We
don’t limit ourselves to one language; experience in any of Java, Scala, C#,
Javascript, Ruby or Python is preferred * Experience working with Agile, Lean
and/or Continuous Delivery approaches such as Continuous Integration, TDD,
Infrastructure as Code, etc. * Knowledge and appreciation of cloud technology
such as AWS, Docker or Kubernetes is a plus * A passion for automation; you
don’t like doing the same thing twice * We value diversity; we support
traditional and nontraditional career paths.

If you’re interested, please email me your CV at acipolar@thoughtworks.com. To
learn more or to apply directly, visit thoughtworks.com/careers.

------
lessya
Flyt| FullStack Engineers | Onsite| London,UK| £50k-£85k + equity|
[https://www.flyt.io/](https://www.flyt.io/)

Flyt. The universal integration platform that creates unlimited possibilities.

We are building - what we call - "The Hub", a universal integration platform
for the hospitality industry, that seamlessly connects venues serving food and
drinks to the 1000s of apps that customers love, all through One Universal
Award Winning API.

We work with leading hospitality operators and consumer platforms including
Nando’s, Mitchells and Butlers, PizzaExpress, Just Eat, Uber Eats, Facebook
and more to enable solutions in thousands of venues across the UK (and soon,
the US).

More about open roles:
[https://flyt.workable.com/](https://flyt.workable.com/)

If you have any questions, feel free to drop me an email: lessya@flyt.io

Lessya.

------
mackcloud
Opus One Solutions | Toronto, ON or US (Remote Only) | Full-Time |
[https://www.opusonesolutions.com/careers/](https://www.opusonesolutions.com/careers/)

At Opus One Solutions, we help power utilities modernize and gain visibility
on the power grid through our suite of products, GridOS. If you're interested
in technology with a purpose and are passionate about sustainability and green
energy, check us out!

We're hiring across our R&D at all levels - our open jobs are posted here:

[https://www.opusonesolutions.com/careers/](https://www.opusonesolutions.com/careers/)

Reach out to me at -
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jarettmacleod/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jarettmacleod/)

------
jayflux
BBC (TV & Radio) | Full-stack Engineer | Onsite | London UK

Stack: Fairly modern, NodeJS, React, Redux, Express

BBC is one of the UK’s most well-known and loved brands. The TV & Radio
product teams build some of the most used products in BBC including BBC
iPlayer, iPlayer Radio, Music. Our mission is to secure the Internet future of
BBC.

It is an exciting time to join the team as we’ve ambitious goals to be the
number one online TV and audio service in the UK. This is a place where your
work impacts millions of iPlayer users every day. You will have an opportunity
to work on software at a scale that is hard to find in the country.

Apply here: [https://careerssearch.bbc.co.uk/jobs/job/Software-
Engineer-T...](https://careerssearch.bbc.co.uk/jobs/job/Software-Engineer-TV-
Radio-JavascriptFullstack/25196)

------
Sikul
Discord | Senior Engineers | San Francisco | ONSITE

Discord is building a platform dedicated to connecting people through games.
We grew from 45 million to 90 million users in the last 6 months. We have over
14 million daily active users and that number is growing every day. Discord is
just 2.5 years old.

We're hiring senior engineers in the key roles of fullstack, backend, and data
infrastructure. Join an amazing team solving interesting scaling problems and
creating next generation features.

[https://discordapp.com/jobs](https://discordapp.com/jobs)

Tech: Elixir/Erlang, React, Javascript, Python, Go, C++, Cassandra, GCP

Engineering blog:
[https://blog.discordapp.com/tagged/engineering](https://blog.discordapp.com/tagged/engineering)

Feel free to message me directly at the email in my profile.

~~~
curiousGambler
Does Discord have any remote software engineering opportunities, or is
everything on-site?

------
bjacobso
Checkr (YC S14) | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Senior Software Engineers

I'm Ben, an engineering manager @ Checkr. We are an API for background checks-
it may sound boring at first but there are interesting problems to solve and
we've seen lots of success in the market. We are hiring for all sorts of
engineering roles, and are working on expanding the product beyond APIs to
target traditional enterprises and innovate in a space that sorely needs
innovation.

A little about our stack: Ruby/Sinatra/Rails, MySQL and Mongo, RabbitMQ and
Kafka for queueing, React and Angular frontends, growing Golang and Python
microservices, Kubernetes and Docker for deploying, Presto for our data
warehouse, moving to gRPC for service communication.

Come help us redefine background checks!

If any (or all) of that sounds like fun drop me an email if you want to learn
more: ben+hn@checkr.com

------
awill
Amazon Web Services - Lambda | Software Engineer | Seattle, WA | ONSITE

Come and join Lambda’s backend data plane team:

\- Software Development Engineer, Lambda:
[https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/601562](https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/601562)

\- Senior Software Development Engineer, Lambda:
[https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/601561](https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/601561)

You can also email me your resume - wantony {AT} amazon.com. Please add 'HN'
to the subject.

(*) Note, I currently don’t have openings for interns or recent college grads.
For internships or recent college grads positions please apply here:
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/team/university-
tech](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/team/university-tech)

------
zupa-hu
boomla.com | React Engineer, UX Designer/Developer | REMOTE or ONSITE | Full
time | Europe, Budapest | salary + equity

Boomla is an application platform for websites. It offers the power of a CMS
without the complexity.

We are a small independent startup. Our product is rock solid, stuffed with
innovative solutions. Our small user base loves the product.

1) Looking for a React Engineer to take ownership of our frontend toolchain.
Our users want new features, we want to increase the throughtput. Expect to
work with React, TypeScript, Webpack, Karma.

2) Looking for a UX Designer/Developer combo to design and implement apps on
top of the platform. Users will be able to install these apps as they see fit.
You should be able to create wireframes, designs, style guides and implement
them in JS/HTML/CSS.

Please email tibor.halter at companydomain and provide any links | relevant
info | CV.

------
karmelapple
Third Iron | REMOTE | Full-Time | Multiple Positions

We're a small remote team responsible for BrowZine, the world's most popular
academic journal reading and engagement service. Used by hundreds of
universities, hospitals, government research labs, and companies around the
world, BrowZine has introduced new and better ways for researchers to stay up-
to-date in their field, helping the speed of science advance faster.

Help us fulfill this mission by helping build or test our software.

Positions:

\- Full-Stack Developer - [http://thirdiron.com/careers/senior-full-stack-
developer/](http://thirdiron.com/careers/senior-full-stack-developer/) \- work
with NodeJS, Postgres, CouchDB, EmberJS, and AWS

\- QA (Quality Assurance) Software Tester - testing iOS, Android, and web apps

Sound interesting? Please contact us at careers@thirdiron.com

------
wingi
MHP - a Porsche company | Atlanta | FULL-TIME | ONSITE or REMOTE | Front
developer

MHP Americas is located in Atlanta, Georgia directly next to „Hartsfield-
Jackson“-Airport in the ‚Porsche Experience Center‘. The MHP team consists of
local and european colleagues and uses the Experience Center at ‚One Porsche
Drive‘ – with Race Track, Classic Workshop and Porsche Heritage Center – also
as marketing platform, to present customers the paradigm shift of the industry
as well as customer experience and digitalization topics.

\- Strong React/ Redux and JavaScript Frontend skills

\- Experience with Design Thinking workshops

\- Strong knowledge of Frontend Development, UI/UX design – from idea to
development

\- Willingness to be based in Atlanta, GA and travel 80-100%

[https://jobs.mhp.com/?ac=jobad&id=13743](https://jobs.mhp.com/?ac=jobad&id=13743)

------
aserafini
Delivery Hero | Python Engineer | Berlin, Germany | Full time | Onsite, with
option of relocation

Lieferheld.de and Pizza.de are the leading food ordering websites in Germany
and part of the Delivery Hero group operating in 40+ countries.

We are hiring Python engineers to work in Berlin on our core backend services
including cart, checkout and payment systems.

You will work on low-latency backend services that process millions of orders
per year and millions of requests per day.

Technologies we use: Python 3, asyncio, Docker, AWS, celery, memcached,
Django, PostgreSQL and many others.

If you are interested email me at adam.serafini at deliveryhero.com or you can
apply directly at
[https://www.deliveryhero.com/career/jobs/#!/detail/1663](https://www.deliveryhero.com/career/jobs/#!/detail/1663)

------
frequent
Nexedi | Lille/Munich/Paris/Tokyo | ONSITE | FULL TIME and 4-12 months INTERNS
We are still looking for new colleagues to help improve our Free Software
solutions. Our stack is Free Software only (see
[https://stack.nexedi.com/](https://stack.nexedi.com/)) and we use it for
custom industrial implementations. We offer neither fame nor fortune - you
just need to be idealistic and passionate about Free Software to apply
([http://www.nexedi.com/jobs](http://www.nexedi.com/jobs)). Candidates will do
a programming challenge and 1 interview (2 for full time). We're hiring for:

    
    
        - Nexedi | JavaScript Web Mesh Network | Lille | INTERN    
    
        - Nexedi | JavaScript Severless Web Messaging | Lille | INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | JavaScript Serviceworker Web IDE | Lille | INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | Python AI and Big Data | Lille | FULL TIME/INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | ERP5 AIOffice | Lille | FULL TIME/INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | ERP5 Automotive | Lille/Tokyo | FULL TIME/INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | SlapOS 4G5G Telco Edge Computing | Paris/Lille | FULL TIME/INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | Out-Of-Core Numpy | Lille/Munich | FULL TIME/INTERN    
    
        - Nexedi | Jupyter Lab Mass Deployment | Lille | INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | Resilient Embedded GNU/Linux Edge Computing | Lille/Munich/Paris | FULL TIME/INTERN
    

About Nexedi: We are a team of 35 programmers (headquarters in Lille, France)
creating Free Software since 2001 providing custom implementations that range
from collecting and analyzing sensor data in windparks to managing product
flows in car assembly lines. Unique features of solutions in our stack enable
us to offer levels of scalability and durability required in industrial
settings. We participate in European research projects contributing to open
source solutions and have time to play and experiment. We all use degooglized
Chromebooks, have a flat hierarchy, paperless offices and no meetings. We hack
in Python and (vanilla) JavaScript, plus golang and C if needed.

------
Sephr
OFTN Inc. | Android & Electron Developers | Go & JavaScript (ES8) Developers |
Part Time and Full Time | Remote | Hourly

We are building an application for Android and Windows that allows users to
send audio with low-latency over a network. We need developers to make use of
an API developed in C++ to create a user experience that customers will love.
Applicants should have experience with either Android development, TypeScript
and Electron, or C++ (and audio programming).

We are also building a peer-to-peer CDN & caching platform for browsers.
Applicants for this position should be deeply versed in web technologies and
comfortable with Go, TypeScript, and ES8.

Since we are a remote operation, we are flexible with hours and will primarily
coordinate tasks over collaborative chat.

Please send a resume and, if available, links to past work to jobs@oftn.org

------
mikebabineau
Second Measure (YC S15) | SF Bay Area - San Mateo, CA (downtown) |
ONSITE/REMOTE | [https://secondmeasure.com](https://secondmeasure.com)

\----

Second Measure analyzes billions of credit card transactions to answer real-
time questions about consumer behavior.

Through our self-service analytics platform, we help our clients – some of the
world’s largest brands and investment firms – answer questions like:

    
    
      - Is Lyft gaining or losing market share in NYC? [1]
      - What's going on in the meal-kit space? [2]
      - How dependent is Stitch Fix on its biggest spenders? [3]
      - (Check out our research blog [3])
    

We’re 30 people today - mostly senior engineers and data scientists. Two-
thirds of us are technical, more than half with PhDs.

We’re looking for other strong builders, especially those who can grow into
leadership roles:

    
    
      - Lead Infrastructure Engineer
      - Senior Software Engineer (backend/frontend/data) - REMOTE OK
      - Senior Product Designer
      - Senior Data Scientist
      - (more)
    

I'm a founder (mike@). Apply directly [4] or email jobs@ and CC me.

[1] [http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Lyft-gets-
boost-...](http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Lyft-gets-boost-from-
Uber-s-travails-11262651.php)

[2] [https://www.theinformation.com/data-suggest-more-trouble-
ahe...](https://www.theinformation.com/data-suggest-more-trouble-ahead-for-
blue-apron)

[3]
[http://blog.secondmeasure.com/2017/12/07/whales/](http://blog.secondmeasure.com/2017/12/07/whales/)

[4]
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/secondmeasure](https://boards.greenhouse.io/secondmeasure)

------
bndw
BackOffice Associates | Infrastructure Engineer | Remote (Seattle, Austin,
USA) | Full-time

[http://www.boaweb.com/company/careers/infrastructure-
enginee...](http://www.boaweb.com/company/careers/infrastructure-engineer-
remote-us-seattle-wa/)

BackOffice Associates, LLC is the leading provider of information governance.
Last year we started a new infrastructure team and we're looking for an
experienced software engineer with devops skills to help build out the new
platform.

We primarily work in Go and Python, build on CircleCI, run containers on AWS,
and use Envoy for our service mesh and front proxy.

We're a small remote team with a huge impact in the organization. If this
sounds like you please shoot me an email, I'd love to chat [benwoodward at the
domain above].

------
psu_
RD 14 | Paris, France | Full Time | ONSITE | €40-60k

About RD 14

We are a newly founded company supported by a global corporate leader in
transportation networks, our ambition is to become the future of BI for
transportation networks, by using AI, Data Science and powerful data
visualisations. Our solution is in use in major global cities. We are
expanding.

Job Summary:

Lead Front End Developer. You will take over the development of our React /
Redux / D3 stack, you will work on developing new features and building
beautiful data visualisations. You will join the team during its very infancy
(the startup will be created in two weeks) and will have a lasting impact on
the product's development.

Apply at:
[https://pierresutter.typeform.com/to/pxCgx0](https://pierresutter.typeform.com/to/pxCgx0)

------
Jeaye
OkLetsPlay | Software engineer | San Francisco | ONSITE Full-time |
[https://okletsplay.com/](https://okletsplay.com/)

OkLetsPlay is a young startup building LetsBet, a patented social betting
platform that enables real money and cryptocurrency betting on skill-based
video games.

We're looking for an experienced and enthusiastic Clojure developer who will
help pioneer both our distributed back-end and our mobile front-end. We like
to keep things clean, elegant, and well-tested; we're interested in someone
who feels the same.

Apply here: [https://angel.co/okletsplay/jobs/292089-software-engineer-
cl...](https://angel.co/okletsplay/jobs/292089-software-engineer-clojure-
developer)

Or email me: hiring at okletsplay.com

------
LilingLee
Two Orioles | Video Compression Engineer | New York, NY | Full-time, on-site
At Two Orioles, we're building a team of video compression experts to create
the highest-quality video compression algorithms and deliver this to some of
the biggest video streaming companies in the business.

We're looking for software engineers to enhance and further develop our VP9
and AV1 video encoders. This requires experience in C/C++. Knowledge of (x86)
assembly is a plus. Ideal candidates are familiar with or have experience with
the AV1, VP9, H264 or HEVC bitstream formats or model software and/or have
experience working on (not with) opensource video codec software (x264/5,
ffmpeg/libavcodec, libvpx/aom, etc.).

Interested in building tomorrow's video? Email me at liling.lee@twoorioles.com

~~~
biasforaction
Compression isn't that hard. Having the best VQ is what matters, which makes
having the best compression non trivial depending on the content being
encoded. What is Two Orioles doing differently that the Elemental's and
Harmonic's of the industry haven't done already?

~~~
rbultje
Compression and VQ [=video quality] vs. bitrate are the same thing; it's not
about creating small files, but rather small files _which still look great_.
IMO the focus of the companies you mention is simply different. Elemental
(through AWS) sells encoding services. We sell encoders. The type of client
attracted by each of these is fundamentally different.

------
footless
Weaveworks | Backend Developer | Berlin, London, San Francisco | ONSITE, Full-
time | [https://www.weave.works](https://www.weave.works)

* Senior frontend dev: write reactive and snappy web UIs that show complex data and are easy to navigate (London)

* Senior backend dev: develop microservices (primarily in Go) and container tools (Berlin)

* Developer experience/evangelist: spread the word in meetups/conferences, develop integrations for our tools (SF).

Come help us build OSS tools that other developers use to tame their
containerized applications. Projects like Weave Scope observe
containers/pods/services and their interactions to provide visibility and
insights. Developers can quickly see the state of the resulting systems and
validate their assumptions.

We offer family-friendly hours (some of us have kids, too) and encourage a
good work-life balance. Feel free to work from home on certain weekdays, or
combine work and travel for a month. It's no big deal if you're not a JS or a
Go expert, we trust that you can learn on the job. Also, all our tools are
open source: [https://github.com/weaveworks](https://github.com/weaveworks)
Browse our PRs to see how we work as a team!

The hiring process: Checking your CV/GH/SO (if not enough signal: small coding
challenge), 45 mins hangout, afternoon take-home coding/design challenge, in
person interview with future colleagues

Backend (Berlin) [http://grnh.se/lq0s1k1](http://grnh.se/lq0s1k1)

Frontend (LDN) [http://grnh.se/7m68hr1](http://grnh.se/7m68hr1)

Developer Experience Engineer/(Dev Advocate) (SF)
[http://grnh.se/7cwfak1](http://grnh.se/7cwfak1)

Note: Weaveworks is not set up to sponsor visas at this point.

------
hellcow
Abot | Full-Stack Engineer | Venice, CA | Full Time, Onsite, Remote OK

Abot automates customer service for eCommerce companies using machine
learning. We integrate directly into existing tools and work out-of-the-box
with a 15-minute setup.

    
    
      * Early stage company with experienced founding team
      * You'll work directly with the CEO/CTO as first engineering hire
      * No corporate bullshit. You do you.
      * Golang stack we're proud of, very little technical debt
      * Our office is steps from the beach
    

No prior Go or ML experience is necessary. No degree required. If you love
building things, that's good enough for us. Let's build some amazing
technology and have fun doing it.

Shoot me an email with a link to a project that you built or are excited
about: evan @ abotlabs.com.

~~~
chitrang89
Hi Evan, I've sent you an email

------
azimman
LaunchDarkly | ONSITE | Oakland, CA | Software Engineers | Full-time | Unable
to sponsor visas at the moment

LaunchDarkly is a rapidly growing software company with a strong mission and
vision carried out by a talented and diverse team of employees. Our goal is to
help teams build better software, faster. You'll join a small team from
companies like Atlassian, Intercom, and GitHub, and you'll have an immediate
impact with our product and customers.

Our platform serves over twenty billion feature flags daily. The core
technologies we use daily include Golang, React, Redux, MongoDB,
ElasticSearch, Redis, HAProxy, and NATS.

We have a number of engineering opportunities available:
[https://launchdarkly.com/careers.html](https://launchdarkly.com/careers.html)

------
zecto
MSC | DevOps | Washington DC | ONSITE, VISA | Competitive compensation! |
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov)

Medical Science & Computing (MSC) is hiring DevOps at the National Center for
Biotechnology Information Tech: kubernentes (k8s), spinnaker, rkt, docker,
terraform, packer, consul, nomad, vault, linkerd, istio, envoy, service mesh,
AWS, GCE, CentOS, Python, Golang, Scala, Finagle Growing, fast-moving team,
smart people, fun culture, great opportunities, lots of potential.

Help an amazingly important public resource!

Apply at: [https://careers-mscweb.icims.com/jobs/2788/devops-
engineer/j...](https://careers-mscweb.icims.com/jobs/2788/devops-engineer/job)

------
k1w1
Aha! ([http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io)) | Rails / Devops / Front End |
REMOTE

Aha! is looking for experienced Ruby on Rails, Javascript and front-end
engineers to develop rich interactive experiences in React with a Rails
backend.

We are also looking for a Devops engineer, experienced with Ruby & AWS to help
build and maintain our fully automated infrastructure.

Aha! is the #1 tool for product managers to plan strategy and roadmaps. Aha!
is profitable, you can work from anywhere in North America and we offer
excellent benefits. We use our own product to manage our work (which is
especially rewarding), we deploy continuously and we are developing in
Rails/ES6/React.

Our entire team is remote - in US, Canada and Mexico so we can collaborate
during the work day.

------
kchaits123
WalmartLabs | San Bruno CA, Sunnyvale CA, Portland OR | Android Engineer |
Remote, Visa, Onsite - Relocation Expenses Provided | $100k-160k + bonus +
stock

I'm an engineer at WalmartLabs and am looking for a few good Android engineers
to help us build our Android app. If working at scale in a small, startup-like
environment gets you out of bed in the morning, you'll definitely enjoy this
gig - we're one of the most downloaded apps of all time, and we serve tens of
millions of users a month.

We have office in Bay Area and in Portland, and serve up the usual Silicon
Valley style benefits: flexible hours, four weeks of PTO plus holidays, 401k,
health care etc. Salary is highly competitive. If you're a good fit, we'll
make it work for you.

Interested?

Email me (Chaitanya) directly at ckulkarni@walmartlabs.com

------
efleming
Traitify | Full Stack/Backend Engineers | Full Time | Remote | Apply at
[https://traitify.breezy.hr](https://traitify.breezy.hr)

Founded in 2011, Traitify is a Baltimore-based technology company working to
make personality a core element of social engagement and electronic commerce.
Offering an array of visual personality assessments and the world's first
personality API, Traitify helps individuals and organizations to create more
human experiences and unlock the power of psychology and big data.

Tech: Front End: Rails/React/Elixir/Postgres Back End:
Java/Elixir/Postgres/ElasticSearch/Microservices

Hiring Process: Phone Screen by Me > Interview with Team You'll Work With >
Interview with Founders > Offer

------
jesse-hownd
FetchRev | Junior AND Senior Full Stack Developer Positions | Full-time |
ONSITE | Tempe, AZ

Our SaaS platform is a well written yet monolithic Ruby on Rails/Ember/MySQL
app which we need help migrating to a python-based serverless/micro-service
infrastructure with a Vue.js frontend and performance oriented NoSQL data
structure.

We provide solutions to business owners seeking to get customers back in the
door through a multitude of marketing channels and simplified sales funnels.
We also offer tools to grow email/contact lists and will be exploring ways to
implement big data/machine learning into our marketing toolbox.

Learn more about our product here: fetchrev.com

To apply, email your resume and a brief description of your experience to
jesse [at] fetchrev.com (that's me, Jesse Novotny).

------
adrianmacneil
Cruise Automation | Senior/Staff Infrastructure Software Engineer | San
Francisco, CA | ONSITE

Cruise is building the world’s best autonomous vehicles to safely connect
people to the places, things, and experiences they care about.

We're looking for experienced (5+ years) software engineers interested in Go,
Docker, and Kubernetes, to build infrastructure running thousands of driving
simulations every day. This simulation infrastructure is critical to our
success, and helps us understand how changes to our code affect our company-
wide performance metrics.

Apply via link below, or feel free to reach out via my HN profile.

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/cruise/jobs/1096082](https://boards.greenhouse.io/cruise/jobs/1096082)

------
catskul2
Carnegie Robotics LLC | Pittsburgh, PA | Software Engineer, Software Associate
| Full-Time | C++ | onsite Carnegie Robotics is seeking creative, energetic
and driven Software Engineers with strong hands-on development skills to work
on a variety of interesting and challenging robotics perception and control
projects. This position provides the opportunity to join a team of talented
veterans in the robotics field and program advanced sensors and autonomous
robots from the ground up. The ideal applicant for this position has brains,
creativity, and strong experience developing and testing software for robotics
and/or sensing applications. We seek candidates who take pride in building
solid, rigorously tested systems. Experience and interest in production-level
coding and testing methods is a plus for this position.

Carnegie Robotics offers a very competitive benefits package. Due to the
nature of some of our work, US Citizenship or Permanent Residency is
preferred.

We seek entry-level, experienced and Senior Software Engineer candidates with:

* Strong C and C++ development skills.

* Excellent software engineering habits.

* Familiarity with development in Linux-based environments.

* Experience with version control systems such as Git and Mercurial.

* Working knowledge of software debugging and profiling tools.

* Solid background in data structures and algorithms.

Ideal candidates will have seen robotics and sensing challenges before and
have:

* Experience with complex robotic applications including perception and planning;

* Experience with embedded systems and real-time operating systems; and

* Strong math skills and familiarity with linear algebra.

Please apply via the following link:

[http://carnegierobotics.applytojob.com/apply/job_20161219181...](http://carnegierobotics.applytojob.com/apply/job_20161219181748_IXHKKTZQCBYIDJZI/Software-
Engineer)

------
closingfolders
Closing Folders | Junior Backend Developer | INTERNS | Toronto | ONSITE

Closing Folders helps corporate lawyers run billions of dollars of legal
transactions every year. We are a small team adding a junior backend
developer. Great opportunity to start your career in Web if you just graduated
from a CS program.

Our stack is Django, Postgres, AWS, Hashicorp (Consul/Vault/Terrafrom) and
Ember. We have a small Tensorflow model in production so there is opportunity
to work on ML as well.

We like working 40 hours a week, growing at a comfortable pace and not getting
too stressed out.

[https://www.closingfolders.com/careers/junior-backend-
develo...](https://www.closingfolders.com/careers/junior-backend-developer/)

------
kanwisher
Loom Network | Go Backend Engineer | Asia | Remote | Full-time

Loom Network(Techstars '18) famous for Cryptozombies. Is looking for senior Go
backend engineerings to work remotely on scaling blockchain software for
Ethereum. We have our own core blockchain technologies, and looking for devs
that are interested in consensus, distributed computing, and databases.

Knowledge of Go is required. Bonus if you know k8s, Raft, Paxos or other
consensus systems. Solidity bonus also.

Please email hiring@loomx.io with your resume.

Check our website [https://loomx.io](https://loomx.io) or read one of our blog
posts about our tech. [https://medium.com/loom-
network](https://medium.com/loom-network)

------
theveloped
SmartPart.IO | Full-stack Engineer, Computation Geometry Scientist| Nijmegen,
NL | Full-time, Part-time, Intern | Remote or Onsite based in the Netherlands

SmartPart is a young company building a SaaS platform that spins up real-life
factories. We allow companies in the sheet metal industry to automate the
entire process from quotations up to the moment that the customer's data gets
sent to the laser/water/plasma cutter. We are looking for great engineers to
help us built both a scalable SaaS platform and capture century old
manufacturing knowledge using state of the art computational geometry
algorithms.

Stack: C++, Python, SQL, OpenCascade, Django, Docker, AngularJS

Send us an email to tobias@smartpart.io (please mention you found us through
HN).

------
andrewdavey
Insight Tracking | Junior or Senior Full-stack .NET Web Developer | Hayle,
Cornwall, UK | Full time | £30,000—£40,000

We're small, fully bootstrapped, software as a service company. Our main
product is an assessment tracking web app for primary schools. We currently
have over 360 schools nationally and are growing rapidly.

Our customers love the system and send us great feedback!
[https://www.insighttracking.com/testimonials](https://www.insighttracking.com/testimonials)

We're a four-person team, focused on delivering excellent customer support.
You'd be working closely with our main developer, as well as the customer
support team. There are plenty of new features to build and existing things to
improve.

From a tech point of view, the server-side runs on a mixture of ASP.NET MVC
and Web API, which talk to RavenDB and SQL Server. The front-end has a legacy
Angular UI, but newer screens are built using React.

We're not bogged down by bureaucracy and meetings. We aim to keep the process
lightweight, with a focus on rapidly delivering great software.

Being based in the seaside town of Hayle means we're close to the beach and
the countryside. It's a chilled out town, with good connections to other parts
of Cornwall. Remote work is also a possibility, however being UK-based would
be preferred.

Skills we need: Experience with C# and .NET, especially ASP.NET; Experience
with HTML, CSS and JavaScript; Basic knowledge of SQL Server; Basic knowledge
of Git

Perks: Your choice of computer hardware; Sit/stand desk and ergonomic chair;
Full-time here is just 30 hours a week (flexi-time); In addition to the usual
28 days holiday plus bank holidays, take unlimited unpaid leave during school
summer holidays; Regular team outings (recently we've completed an Escape;
Room, played Skittles, learned to make Easter Eggs and spent the day in VR);
Work-place pension, with up to 15% matched contributions; Free snacks, coffee,
etc; Close to the beach!

Email andrew@insighttracking.com

------
callumprentice
Linden Lab / Second Life | Senior Web Application Engineer | San Francisco,
Seattle, Boston, Charlottesville, Atlanta, Remote, CA

Linden Lab is looking for innovative web engineers to deliver compelling,
responsive web experiences that enrich Second Life. If you’re passionate about
the latest web technologies and would be psyched to wake up every morning
knowing that your efforts will enhance the largest, most successful virtual
world on the Internet then we want to hear from you!

More details here:
[https://www.lindenlab.com/job?id=osX76fwm](https://www.lindenlab.com/job?id=osX76fwm)

Email me at callum@lindenlab.com and I'll help push your application to the
right person.

------
ml88
TenX | Software Engineer, Architect, DevOps, multiple positions | Singapore |
Full-time | ONSITE | VISA | [https://www.tenx.tech](https://www.tenx.tech)

At TenX we enable our users to spend cryptocurrencies at any regular store
that accepts debit cards.

We have a great office, perks and an amazing team!

We are growing fast and looking for talented people that can help elaborate
and implement all the cool ideas we have in mind.

Our stack is modern with technologies such as Rust, React Native and
Kubernetes.

See the full list of positions and apply at
[https://tenx.bamboohr.com/jobs/](https://tenx.bamboohr.com/jobs/) and mention
you saw us on Hacker News.

Come join the crypto revolution!

------
bitfarmproject
BITFARM | ANGULAR JS FRONT-END DEVELOPER | Onsite Eastern Europe / Remote |
Competitive Payment | Full-time

Bitfarm is in process of being incorporated in Switzerland. As a Swiss Fintech
company we will be serving major banks in Europe with a unique derivatives
trading platform software in the investment banking space.

SKILLSET WE ARE SEARCHING FOR: 1. Excellent communication and interpersonal
skills; 2. University degree in software development; 3. Proven work
experience; 4. Self-driving work spirit FRONT-END CORE DEVELOPER (SENIOR):
AngularJS [required], REST-Service [required], HTML5 [required], CSS
[optional], Build-Processes [optional], i18 [optional]

We are looking forward to receiving your application under hiring@bitfarm.tech

------
isobelclarkson
Propeller | Sydney, Australia, Onsite only

Propeller is transforming the way worksites around the world use drone data.
This industry is just getting started – and we have front-row seats.

Our 3D cloud platform makes it easy for everyone to manage and measure their
worksite, and our AeroPoints hardware make it accurate.

We're growing fast. Currently hiring in Customer Experience, Data Analytics,
Operations, Product, and Engineering (Full-Stack JS/React +Python/Node.js)

For info on what we're like to work at and more on our roles go to our careers
page
([https://www.propelleraero.com/jobs/](https://www.propelleraero.com/jobs/))
or drop isobel@propelleraero.com an email

------
positr0n
Dallas, TX | Backend Dev, Frontend Dev, Full Stack | Full-time | Onsite |
[http://headstorm.com](http://headstorm.com)

We're a fast growing, high-powered technology firm dedicated to solving the
most ambitious technical problems. From strategy through execution, we deliver
big ideas, craft products with purpose, and create extraordinary experiences.

We are looking for highly-capable individuals that can solve technical
problems unbound to any particular technology stack. We leverage cutting-edge
technologies (clojure, react and react-native, docker, etc) and work with some
cool, high-profile clients.

Shoot me an email at recruiting@headstorm.com and come learn about our amazing
culture.

------
abpavel
IP Fabric | Network Engineering Evangelist | Prague, CZ | REMOTE

 _Who are we looking for_

You're an experienced IP network engineer who likes to talk to the customers,
and fellow network engineers. You're not afraid to work with Zendesk, road
maps, twitter and LinkedIn.

 _Who we are_

We develop next generation Intent-Based Network technology management
platform. We're democratizing network infrastructure management, so engineers
can manage technology, not vendors. We want all enterprises to have Google-
like network.

Our offer

    
    
      * Equity through stock option plan
      * Flexible working hours
      * Equipment of your choice
      * Non open-space offices in the center of Prague with a lot of light (in case of onsite)
    
    

Email me at pavel@ipfabric.io

~~~
seishun
Time waste alert! When I applied, I got a programming task that took me about
4 hours to complete. Never heard from them again after submitting my solution.

------
ttoinou
Autokroma | REMOTE | Worldwide | C Developer in Freelance |
[https://autokroma.com](https://autokroma.com)

Autokroma develops and sells “AfterCodecs”, a suite of exporter plugins for
Adobe video software aiming at bringing previously unavailable codecs to these
softwares, speeding up video rendering / encoding and making video
professional artists’ workfow easier.

We are looking for a C developer to continue the development of our plugins.
Freelance for 3 months.

More info and email contact here :
[https://autokroma.com/AfterCodecs/JobOffer_April_2018.pdf](https://autokroma.com/AfterCodecs/JobOffer_April_2018.pdf)

------
merqurio
IOMED | Systems administrator or NLP Researcher | Barcelona | Fulltime |
[https://iomed.es](https://iomed.es)

Help us bring data science to health care. We're a small team building a
machine learning platform and helping hospitals make smarter decisions.

IOMED structures data from medical notes using NLP for creating predictive
models and descriptive analytics for the hospitals. We automate away the pain
of data wrangling for Hospitals.

If you can communicate with clarity, enjoy small teams, lead your area of
expertise and you are aware of your own limits, join our multidisciplinary
team in Barcelona.

Our stack is mainly Python, Cython, Kubernetes, PostgreSQL.

If you are interested, please email at gabi@iomed.es

------
wishinghand
Don't forget to upvote companies who actually post a salary range. You can
search for "$", "€", and "£".

------
antoniadiener
Mark43 | Deployments/Solutions Engineer and INTERNS | New York, NY / Toronto |
ONSITE [https://www.mark43.com/careers/](https://www.mark43.com/careers/)

Fight crime with code

We build software that literally helps save lives. Our clients are police
departments, firefighters and EMTs.

Be a part of an awesome team in a fast-growing startup (featured on multiple
“next startups to break out” lists). Learn more here:
[https://www.mark43.com/careers/](https://www.mark43.com/careers/)

Back-end: Java ElasticSearch Kafka

Front-end: React Redux JavaScript

Hiring:

[Sr|Mid-level] Deployments/Solutions Engineer (NYC)

[Jr] Software Engineering Intern (NYC or Toronto)

------
aaroneous
ShopPad | Full-stack Software Engineer | Oakland, CA | ONSITE |
[https://www.theshoppad.com](https://www.theshoppad.com)

ShopPad is the largest solutions provider for Shopify's eCommerce platform.
Our apps are used by over 90,000 stores across the globe and interacted with
by millions of shoppers every day. We work with exciting companies like Tesla
Automotive, General Electric, Sundance Film Festival, Acer Computers, and
Starwood Hotels & Resorts. Our office is located in Oakland's vibrant Uptown
neighborhood — just a few steps from 19th Street BART station.

About You: You'll be working in PHP 7 with some Node mixed in, JavaScript
(React), HTML5, CSS3, Git, the Linux command line, MongoDB. Familiarity with
eCommerce, Shopify, 3rd-party API's and AWS are a plus, so be sure to mention
if you have a background in any of those. Experience comes in many forms and
passion goes a long way, so please consider applying even if you aren't
intimate with our entire stack.

About The Role: As a full-stack developer, you'll work with a close-knit team
of other passionate devs to create beautiful products that operate at massive
scale. Each dev is empowered to make decisions that materially affect the
company's future. This is a great place for builders, makers, and hackers who
want to be part of building something great. You will own what you build,
being responsible for architecture decisions and scaling your solution to meet
demand.

Compensation includes: Competitive salary & equity,
medical/dental/vision/commuter benefits, a fully-stocked kitchen with food &
beverages, the latest hardware. A fun office environment filled with smart,
passionate and genuinely kind people. PTO with some neat paid holidays like
Valentine's day, St. Patrick's Day, Halloween, your birthday, etc. Flexible
hours and everyone works from home once a week.

We'd love to hear from you if you're excited about having a big influence on
the software seen by millions of online shoppers every day! Please send your
resume and cover letter briefly explaining why you're interested to
careers-417@theshoppad.com

------
jkohrman
HashiCorp | Security & Risk Analyst | Remote (US) | Full Time

Join our growing Security Team at HashiCorp as a Security & Risk Analyst.
We're looking for an ambitious, high-caliber practitioner to support our
compliance goals and help scale our internal security processes. Our Security
Team has a huge impact on how we operate every day. Want to learn more? Let's
talk!

Apply here: [https://grnh.se/g4fa0inw1](https://grnh.se/g4fa0inw1)

About Us - HashiCorp is a company based in San Francisco that solves
development, operations, and security challenges in infrastructure so
organizations can focus on business-critical tasks.

------
petrbela
Flex TV (Techstars Boulder 2018) | Boulder, CO | ONSITE |
[https://www.sweatflex.com/](https://www.sweatflex.com/)

Flex is a company on a mission to make at-home bodyweight exercise as exciting
as boutique studio classes. We combine wearables like Apple Watch with live
video workouts to deliver a fun, immersive, gamified fitness experience that
quickly becomes addictive.

Tech Stack: Rails, Node.js, AWS Lambda, GraphQL, React Native

\- React Native Developer: [https://unicornhunt.io/jobs/react-native-
developer-at-flex](https://unicornhunt.io/jobs/react-native-developer-at-flex)

------
dmarby
Mullvad | Gothenburg, Sweden | FULL-TIME | ONSITE or REMOTE | Front-end Web
Developer/Designer

Mullvad is a VPN service that helps keep internet users’ online activity,
identity, and location private. We are a team fully dedicated to our goal -
making internet censorship and surveillance ineffective.

We are looking for an experienced front-end developer equipped with both
design and programming expertise to further develop Mullvad's website.

Requirements

    
    
      * You have a few years’ experience developing and designing websites.
      * You are comfortable with creating a design from scratch, as well as implementing it.
      * You are capable of collaborating closely with a team of diverse skill sets.
      * You understand the importance of approaching web design from a UI/UX perspective.
      * You have proficient understanding of cross-browser compatibility issues and ways to work around them.
      * You are fluent in English.
    

Nice but not necessary

    
    
      * Previous experience in working with Django, Python, Rust, or Go
      * Javascript frameworks such as Vue or React
      * front-end build tools, for example Webpack
      * UI/UX design and testing.
    

Benefits

We believe in having a life outside of work. That’s why we offer

    
    
      * flexible working hours
      * 25 days of annual paid vacation
      * 300 EUR annually in allowance toward wellness-related activities (friskvårdsbidrag)
      * the possibility of working remotely for extended periods of time
    

We also offer opportunities for growth. Aside from company-initiated
opportunities for attending various national and international conferences,
you will also have the option to attend one of your choosing per year. In
addition, we’ll pay for any reading material that you feel contributes to your
professional development.

If you’re interested in joining our team, send us an email at jobs@mullvad.net
by 15 June 2018.

More information and job listings can be found at
[https://mullvad.net/blog/tag/jobs/](https://mullvad.net/blog/tag/jobs/)

------
jdregister
Scientific python developer @Blue Brain Project| Geneva, Switzerland | ONSITE
| Full-time

The EPFL Blue Brain Project (BBP) applies advanced neuroinformatics, data
analytics, high-performance computing and simulation-based approaches to the
challenge of understanding the structure and function of the mammalian brain
in health and disease. We are looking for an experienced Scientific Python
Developer to strengthen our scientific software engineering team.

[https://recruitingapp-2863.umantis.com/Vacancies/452/Descrip...](https://recruitingapp-2863.umantis.com/Vacancies/452/Description/2)

e-mail: jobs.bbp@epfl.ch

~~~
userunknown12
I feel it necessary to point out that blue brain project has been advertising
these and similar posts since around 2015-2016.

I would be interested to know why these jobs haven't been filled in the last 3
years.

~~~
jdregister
These positions have been filled in at the time. We are now hiring again more
people with that profile.

------
arbesfeld
LogRocket | Cambridge, MA | Boston, MA | Full Time, Onsite |
[https://logrocket.com](https://logrocket.com)

LogRocket is a logging service that helps developers fix problems in their
JavaScript apps by letting them replay bugs. Our product is used by hundreds
of companies like UserTesting, Carfax, and NBC to eliminate the guesswork for
developers as they fix bugs. We are a few engineers today and looking to
double our team in the next few months. If you are interested in joining at
the ground-floor of a venture-funded, fast-growing company, feel free to reach
out to matt at logrocket dot com.

------
jacquelineo
OpenLaw | Brooklyn | Full Stack Developers and Product Manager | REMOTE |
[https://new.consensys.net/careers/](https://new.consensys.net/careers/)

OpenLaw is a ConsenSys spoke that has built the first “smart” legal
agreements. We’re using blockchain technology to reimagine the future of
commerce and the $160 billion transactional legal market.

[https://openlaw.io](https://openlaw.io)

About Us:

At its core, OpenLaw is a multi-module blockchain-based protocol and markup
language to prepare, manage, and execute smart legal agreements. Using the
OpenLaw protocol you can seamlessly execute a range of commercial
transactions, store digital signatures on a blockchain, and execute smart
contracts.

We use Scala as our main programming language with JavaScript / React for our
frontend. Our backend uses LevelDB, and Ethereum to store, search, and verify
data. We are product driven and committed to open source. That means our end
goal is to the deliver the best and fastest product possible for our users and
to do so in a community driven manner.

At OpenLaw you must balance passion for the technology while knowing when and
how to focus the conversation on our users. At OpenLaw we enjoy an open and
inclusive culture, competitive benefits, and the freedom to explore and
experiment. We are always iterating and improving our work, the culture, and
ourselves.

If you are someone that thrives in a fast-paced environment where being self-
directed, determined, and resilient are a requirement, we would love for you
to join us.

ConsenSys's team is international, as is OpenLaw's. Currently, our team works
from the US; South America, Europe, and Asia. Feel free to inquire to see if
we can support your location.

FULL STACK DEVELOPER (Scala experience a must!) (5 slots available)

[https://new.consensys.net/careers/?gh_jid=1061221](https://new.consensys.net/careers/?gh_jid=1061221)

PRODUCT MANAGER (1 slot available)

[https://new.consensys.net/careers/?gh_jid=1061197](https://new.consensys.net/careers/?gh_jid=1061197)

Please feel free to send your resume and/or cover letter directly to me at
jacqueline.outka@consensys.net. Or, if applying through the ConsenSys site
linked above, note that HN brought you there.

------
applehire
Apple | Cupertino, CA or Potentially Austin, Tx| Data Engineer |Full time |
Onsite

Apple's Fraud & Security (FEAR) team is looking for experienced software
engineers to build large scala distributed systems that will be used by
millions of users.

Requirements: \- Hand on experience with Spark/Spark streaming/Kafka.

\- Experience building analytics piplelines in both batch and streaming
environments.

\- Scala experience preferred (but not required) .

\- Junior candidates with 2+ experience are also encouraged to apply.

\- Candidate must have existing authorization to work in United States. We are
not sponsoring new work visa at this time.

if interested send your resume to mansur.ashraf@apple.com with [HN] in email
subject

------
crt87
Moat | New York City

I work at Moat (now part of the Oracle Data Cloud). We are 50 engineers and 20
testers in NYC working on stopping ad fraud and bringing fairness and
transparency to the online ad world.

We're hiring at all experience levels for frontend, backend, devops, and data
science roles. We also have specialist roles open like malware analyst.

We use Python, JavaScript, React, Postgres, Kinesis, and Spark, and we’re
scaling a platform that processes billions of events per day.

Email jonathan.weems[at]oracle.com with "Moat Hacker News" in the subject to
apply or learn more.

[https://moat.com/jobs](https://moat.com/jobs)

------
jcarbs_
Bloomberg LP | New York, NY (On Site) | Full-time | Senior Software Engineers

Hi! I'm Jen, a recruiter for engineering at Bloomberg. Wanted to highlight a
few open roles in nyc:

Senior Python Engineer - Data License:
[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/62123](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/62123)

Senior Software Architect - Cross Asset Data:
[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/63672](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/63672)

Senior Javascript Engineer - Trading Systems:
[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/63941](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/63941)

Senior Software Engineer - Developer Experience:
[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/65482](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/65482)

Senior Software Engineer - Equity:
[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/62930](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/62930)

Software Engineer/Research Scientist - Machine Learning:
[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/60908](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/60908)

As engineers, our environment is friendly and collaborative, and there are
always opportunities here to use new technologies, learn about finance, and
get exposure to other areas of the business. We have opportunities in NYC. SF,
& London - email me your resume @ jcarberry7@bloomberg.net (put hackernews in
the subject line) and I will do my best to help you find a job here that
matches your skillset and interests. :)

If you're fresh out of school, please apply here:
[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/64159](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/64159)

thanks! -jen

------
lijason
Ironclad | Multiple positions | San Francisco | Full-time Onsite |
[https://ironcladapp.com/](https://ironcladapp.com/)

At Ironclad, we're on a mission to empower legal teams to do great things for
their organizations. We're building software that takes the pain out of
administrative work, freeing legal teams to focus on legal work and drive
business strategy.

We are hiring for positions across the company in sales, marketing, design,
and engineering.

See more details and apply
[https://ironcladapp.com/careers](https://ironcladapp.com/careers)

------
lenm225
Podia | Remote | Senior Ruby on Rails Developer

At Podia ([https://www.podia.com](https://www.podia.com)), we’re building the
best platform on the planet for creators to sell online courses, memberships
and digital downloads.

We’ve been around for a few years and helped more than 9,000 creators earn
millions, and we’re growing fast…

…really fast.

That’s where you come in.

We’re looking for a senior Ruby on Rails backend developer with experience
scaling a web app.

You’ll help us ship faster, get more done and make big improvements to our
platform.

More info here:
[https://www.podia.com/developer](https://www.podia.com/developer)

------
erranteme
Profitap | Mid- or Senior Full-Stack Developer | Eindhoven, The Netherlands |
Onsite, Fulltime | www.profitap.com

Our hardware and software engineers develop cutting edge network monitoring
equipment and network analysis software. We are looking for an experienced
Full-Stack Developer that will support our team of engineers in creating the
best network monitoring equipment on the market. Besides your frontend and
backend programming skills, you also have an eye for usability and user
experience design. We like to see experience with:

\- NodeJS

\- AngularJS

\- TypeScript

\- HTML/CSS

\- Elastic Stack is a plus

We offer a great work environment on the High Tech Campus in Eindhoven. If you
are interested email recruit@profitap.com.

------
joesr
ShopRunner | Chicago, IL; Conshy, PA | Full Time, Onsite |
[https://shoprunner.com/careers/open-
positions/](https://shoprunner.com/careers/open-positions/)

ShopRunner is an online, members-only service that provides free 2-day
shipping, easy 2-click checkout, and free returns.

We are looking for:

* Frontend: ReactJS + Typescript

* Backend: Spring Boot + Kotlin

* Data Science: Computer Vision

I represent fronend and backend roles. My team's charter is to build a world-
class, modern, and accessible experience. If you are in Chicago and want to
talk about ReactJS, TypeScript, or Kotlin, say hi at joe@shoprunner.com

------
diwank
KEA | Bay Area | NLP, Telephony, Signal Processing | Full-time & interns,
remote + onsite (preferred) | Python / Haskell | 4+ years of experience

KEA is a voice recognition platform that processes and places orders
automatically for merchants when customers call in. We seamlessly transforms
incoming speech into tickets fed directly into businesses’ POS systems. We are
looking for Haskell / Python 3 folks for building speech recognition phone
systems for businesses. Email us at emily@kea.ai

Equity options / market salary / accommodation

[https://kea.ai](https://kea.ai)

------
nian2go
We are USA-UES | ONSITE | Los Angeles, CA | Full-time (unable to sponsor at
this time) | IT/DevOps, Software Engineering/Architects

Our focus is coaching kids to get in and succeed at college.

We are looking for people to join us, who share our vision to guide students
towards higher education, and who want to grow with a company opening a huge
market.

Are you experienced, technical, capable, accountable, a natural leader? Want
to make a huge impact on education levering technology? Let's talk!

[https://usaues.bamboohr.com/jobs/](https://usaues.bamboohr.com/jobs/)

------
daniellemswank
Fomoro AI | Software Engineer / Data Scientist | Early Stage | San Francisco
or REMOTE | Full Time | No Visa Sponsorship

Fomoro Consulting works on a wide range of ML problems from anomaly detection,
financial modeling, reinforcement learning or image segmentation.

We're looking for a machine learning engineer familiar with the latest
advances in ML, especially reinforcement learning and image segmentation. Must
be familiar with TensorFlow and python and be able to read and implement
research papers. Min 3 years of engineering experience.

Email resume and cover letter to danielle@fomoro.com

------
jaderb
Privacy Labs - Bellevue, WA - iOS Engineer - Full Time - Onsite -
[https://privacylabs.io/](https://privacylabs.io/)

We believe the internet has changed because of the proliferation of cloud
services that commoditize personal data. Companies masquerade "free" services
in exchange for something quite valuable: collecting and storing user data
like emails, contacts, purchases, travel and browsing history.

At Privacy Labs, we are building a different future. We are on the verge of a
new computing revolution - one that puts the user and their data first by
decentralizing the net.

We are looking for an iOS engineer with Swift experience who wants to make an
impact in consumer privacy and security by bringing passion for the problem
and expertise to the team. As a key partner in our endeavor, you will be
someone with an owner's mindset; someone looking to take on everything from
owning a specific feature to looking for creative ways to improve the product
as a whole. This role reports directly to the CTO.

While we aren't publicly disclosing details right now, we can say that it's
strategically central to the company and is going to change how we think about
where we store our data and how we access it.

Full position details and info on how to apply:
[https://privacylabs.workable.com/](https://privacylabs.workable.com/)

------
Formlabs
Formlabs | Somerville, MA | ONSITE | Full-Time | Software and Mechanical
Engineers

Join Formlabs if you want to bring groundbreaking professional 3D printers to
the desktop of every designer, engineer, researcher, and artist in the world.
Formlabs also offers lunch 3 days a week, unlimited, flexible vacation time,
and a comprehensive healthcare package.

DevOps Engineer: [https://grnh.se/s3nhy71](https://grnh.se/s3nhy71) Develop a
fast and reliable build process to bring our Preform software to thousands of
users, and manage internal and external beta testing

Software Engineer: [https://grnh.se/ie7ubf1](https://grnh.se/ie7ubf1) With a
variety of products in the works you could have the opportunity to work on
anything from creating factory calibration software to developing one of the
most powerful and intuitive desktop print applications on the market: PreForm

Manufacturing Software Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/ialojn1](https://grnh.se/ialojn1) Play an integral role in
bringing our printers into the hands of designers, engineers, and artists all
over the work by developing the software that takes products from design to
mass manufacturability

Web Developer: [https://grnh.se/14rvd3rt1](https://grnh.se/14rvd3rt1) Work
closely with our marketing and design teams using the latest web techniques in
HTML, CSS, and JavaScript to develop, launch, and maintain marketing and
e-commerce content on Formlabs.com

Mechanical Engineer: [https://grnh.se/5wxrgsve1](https://grnh.se/5wxrgsve1)
Work on a variety of mechanical challenges including precise and low-cost
machine design, tightly integrated optical and electrical systems, and dealing
with unforeseen complications from thermal and material interaction.

R&D Engineering
Technician:[https://grnh.se/foog32oj1](https://grnh.se/foog32oj1) Design and
run experiments on prototype and next generation printers. As well as, help
debug mechanical issues on prototype hardware or instrumentation, fix them, or
propose a solution.

------
bryanh
Zapier | Earth | 100% REMOTE | Various roles

\---

VP of Engineering

This is a bit of a unique role as we're a 100% remote engineering team. So, if
you've grown a team past 50 engineers before and are interested in exploring
the challenges (and benefits) of remote -- we'd love to talk to you!
[https://zapier.com/jobs/10086AAB8C/vp-of-
engineering/](https://zapier.com/jobs/10086AAB8C/vp-of-engineering/)

\---

Security Infrastructure Engineer

We're hiring our first dedicated security engineer to help us continue
building a security conscious engineering culture, starting with the
infrastructure side first! [https://zapier.com/jobs/AC71D61C23/security-
infrastructure-e...](https://zapier.com/jobs/AC71D61C23/security-
infrastructure-engineer/)

\---

Product Engineer

Zapier uses a lot of Python, with Django powering much of our HTTP and Celery
handling backend processing duties! We'd love to chat with any remote
Pythonistas! [https://zapier.com/jobs/960B9AC3ED/product-
engineer/](https://zapier.com/jobs/960B9AC3ED/product-engineer/)

\---

Infrastructure Engineer (Western Hemisphere)

Zapier is hosted on AWS (and we use all the good AWS bits!), but we're
experimenting more and more with Kubernetes to provide better tooling for the
team! [https://zapier.com/jobs/FEB52CF03C/infrastructure-
engineer-w...](https://zapier.com/jobs/FEB52CF03C/infrastructure-engineer-
western-hemisphere/)

\---

Frontend Engineer

Zapier is spending a lot of time with React! Our entire frontend is React and
we're betting big on it, adding Next.js to a few marketing products to help
support SEO friendly pages! [https://zapier.com/jobs/A4C10E44EC/frontend-
engineer/](https://zapier.com/jobs/A4C10E44EC/frontend-engineer/)

------
rheidiant
Rheidiant | Full-Stack Engineer | Houston, TX | Full-time, Onsite

Rheidiant is a venture-backed IIoT startup making systems for monitoring and
control of pipelines and other industrial assets. Our sensors locate otherwise
undetectable leaks of hazardous liquids to avoid environmental disasters.
Using Rheidiant's IIoT platform operators and service providers make step
changes in productivity, connectivity and automation.

Join our fast-growing team to help bring innovative IIoT technologies to the
energy market. As full-stack developer you will be responsible for: \- Leading
the development of custom back end and front end interfaces of Industrial
Internet of Things (IIoT) platform \- Implementing analytics algorithms for
pattern recognition and sequence prediction for efficient production
environment deployment. \- Developing software to run on company, client and
cloud servers, web-based and native front-end environments

Required skills and experience: \- Proficiency with various Javascript
frameworks and libraries in Node.js including React, Express, React-Native \-
Python and its math based packages SciPy, NumPy. \- Machine learning libraries
TensorFlow, and Theano \- Database: MongoDB, Cassandra, Redis \- System
administration of Linux environments \- Experience with implementing machine
learning algorithms in production environment \- Data security, TLS,
encryption, hashing \- Test driven development.

Contact us at careers@rheidiant.com

~~~
p1esk
That’s quite a lot of required skills! :)

------
ravishr
Lyft | Software Engineers - Data Platform Reliability | San Francisco, Seattle
| ONSITE |
[https://www.lyft.com/jobs/4018514002](https://www.lyft.com/jobs/4018514002)

Data is the core of our business at Lyft helping us create an exceptional
transportation experience for our customers and providing insights into the
effectiveness of our product & features. To support this, we operate an
extensive big data infrastructures in the AWS cloud. In addition to relying on
big data compute engines like Hive and Presto, we also build an ecosystem of
tools and services that allow all Lyft teams to leverage the platform as a
cohesive service.

Experience & Skills: \- Extensive programming experience in Python or Go \-
Passion for building tools and automation to make infrastructure more robust
\- Experience working with public cloud platforms (e.g., AWS, Google Cloud
Platform, Microsoft Azure, etc.) \- Experience designing, debugging and
running fault tolerant large-scale distributed systems \- Hands-on experience
with Hadoop (or similar) ecosystem - Yarn, Hive, HDFS, Spark, Presto, Parquet,
HBase, Flink, Kafka, Kinesis a plus

We are looking for senior engineers with past roles in Site Reliability
Engineering/Production Engineering to take our Data Platform to the next
level.

Reach out to me at rsharma@lyft.com or @_ravisharma_ on Twitter.

------
mknoke
xbird | Principal Engineer, Machine Learning | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE, VISA,
FULL-TIME | [http://xbird.io](http://xbird.io)

We are a medical artificial intelligence company.

Every minute, 8 people die from a preventable disease. We use the latest know-
how in data science and machine learning to save lives. Our technology
captures data streams from the built-in sensors of smartphones and wearables,
and analyzes these to detect critical health events before they occur.

We are hiring a Principal Engineer, Machine Learning to help us build the
intelligence behind our systems. You will play a leading role in every part of
our machine learning lifecycle: from the initial research to the production-
level implementation, from discussing long-term goals to making post-release
micro-improvements. You take full ownership of core projects of our company.
You also coach and lead other machine learning engineers at xbird.

We are looking for someone that has experience in both backend engineering
(Python) and machine learning. The combination is key to us, because you will
have to deploy your knowledge outside of the lab. This includes building a
reliable, scalable, and secure data processing infrastructure.

To learn more or apply, please visit
[http://www.xbird.io/jobs/](http://www.xbird.io/jobs/) . If you have any
questions, feel free to ask me directly (<markus@xbird.io>).

------
picnic_ams
Picnic - Amsterdam, Netherlands | ONSITE | VISA sponsorship |
[https://join.picnic.nl/](https://join.picnic.nl/) Picnic is the world’s
fastest growing online supermarket with a simple mission: to make grocery
shopping quick, easy and affordable for everyone. Our unique tech-driven
approach enables us to work towards a greener and more sustainable future,
with our fleet of 100% electric vehicles delivering fresh products from our
warehouse to customers daily. Picnic is growing fast. We're a tech-first
venture, where you ship code that either gets used by thousands of customers
(and growing fast!) or runs our supply chain and is used by our hundreds of
warehouse employees, where efficiency is key. Few places offer the chance to
impact (good and bad!) so much with the code you make. Extra fun parts: we're
a grocery story at the core, with total ownership of the supply chain. That
means we have cool things like our own electric delivery trucks that you can
drive. We also have warehouses which operate on the code you write, so you can
go see how it affects the whole company right on the work floor. We're looking
for Java Developers! You can find out more & apply through this link:
[https://grnh.se/cciamfn41](https://grnh.se/cciamfn41)

------
jkaufmann
BAMTECH Media | New York | Fullstack Engineer | Fulltime | ONSITE

BAMTECH Media is looking for a fullstack engineer to join the Product
Operations Team. If you enjoy streaming media, are interested in live sports
and entertainment, or just want to join a fast-growing team that plays an
integral part of the revenue producing arm of a company, then our team is for
you. BAMTECH is a best-in-class media streaming technology company powering
several properties today including MLB, NHL, Fox Sports Go, WWE, Eurosport,
and many others. You would be joining a team that is enabling the business to
move faster by introducing new products to a growing marketplace. We're
looking for a fullstack engineer to join our team to help build out a front-
end customer portal and backend layer to accelerate the firm's revenue-
producing initiatives and roll out new products in a faster and more automated
fashion. Technologies include Java, Spring, AWS, React. Experience in these is
preferred but not required. If you're open to learning new things, or excited
to expand your skillset in these areas, then our team is for you. Please apply
here: [https://jobs.disneycareers.com/job/new-york/full-stack-
engin...](https://jobs.disneycareers.com/job/new-york/full-stack-engineer-
product-operations/391/7039444).

------
csprabala
BRAINSCALE | Cloud Application Developer | FULL-TIME | BANGALORE, IN |
www.brainscale.com

A Microsoft Gold partner, BrainScale is competent in providing the following
services.

    
    
      -Azure enterprise architecture.
      -Workload migration from on-premises data centers in Azure.
      -DR as a Service.
      -SaaS application development / application re-writes using Azure PaaS.
    

We work with several Fortune-500 customers in the above areas. We are looking
to hire a solid Cloud Application Developer who can help in new application
development / application migration using Microsoft Azure PaaS services.

Qualifications:

    
    
      -Requires at least 4 years C# programming experience.
      -Requires minimum of 2 years of experience in Cloud application development using Microsoft Azure PaaS/IaaS services.
      -Knowledge of Design Patterns. Ability to think design for a given problem.
      -UI/UX experience preferred but not a requirement.
      -Prior experience in application performance tuning will be added advantage.
    

Desired Soft Skills:

    
    
      -Ability to handle a variety of projects simultaneously.
      -Must be self-starter and a team player.
      -Ability to work effectively with other teams.
      -Experience working with globally distributed team is preferred.
      -Excellent customer service attitude, communication skills (written and verbal), and interpersonal skills.
    

Please send your resumes / LinkedIn profiles to jobs@brainscale.com

------
vruiz
simplesurance GmbH | Berlin, Germany | Onsite, Full Time
[https://www.simplesurance.com/](https://www.simplesurance.com/)

We are building one of the world’s leading platforms to make insurance
accessible. Since 2012, we are proudly “Made in Berlin”: we are very
international with 150+ people from over 30+ countries working daily in our
central Berlin office. Our internationalism is reflected also in our business
since we are active in over 28 countries.

InsurTech is just taking off [https://blog.ycombinator.com/thoughts-on-
insurance/](https://blog.ycombinator.com/thoughts-on-insurance/) and we’ve
been there from the beginning.

What we are looking for:

    
    
      - React Software Engineer (f/m): For the interested in the React ecosystem, from web to mobile native.
      - Golang Software Engineer (f/m): For hardcore gophers.
      - Language-agnostic Software Engineer (f/m): For pragmatic developers always looking to learn new things.
      - Full-stack Software Engineer (f/m): For PHP and Javascript allrounders.
      - DevOps Engineer (f/m): For lovers of infrastructure as code and service orchestration.
    

Email: jobs@simplesurance.com |
[https://www.simplesurance.com/careers/](https://www.simplesurance.com/careers/)

------
zganz
Alteryx, Inc. // Software Architect Overview: We are looking for a software
architect to drive the future of our flagship product. The successful
candidate will work with a team of passionate software engineers to deliver a
new cross platform solution that will make analytics available to hundreds of
thousands of users.

Responsibilities: Drive the front-end architecture and design of Alteryx
software products and features Create the technology strategy for a new cross
platform solution Design a browser based product to be run behind the firewall
and in a SaaS solution Design for scalability, resiliency, extensibility,
usability, consistency, and security Mentor the teams to deliver high quality,
maintainable code Stay current on architecture patterns in Big Data,
analytics, cloud computing, user interface, and enterprise software systems

Qualifications: B.S., M.S., or Ph.D. in Computer Science or a related field
Extensive and applicable experience as a hands-on architect and/or senior-
level programmer Experience working with architecture and design patterns on
software products Proven success in improving software architecture on desktop
and web applications Experience with JavaScript, HTML5, Node.js, Electron
Experience with JavaScript UI frameworks such as React.js, Angular, or
Backbone Experience with building and consuming REST-based web services
Experience with reporting and visualization frameworks such as Plotly, Vega,
or D3 Strong skills in communication, critical thinking, decision making,
problem solving, and attention to detail

------
zillyhome
Stealth startup | Ruby (RoR), iOS (mostly swift), Android, junior design, or
PM | Silicon Valley + remote (we're flexible) | Full-time only | Competitive
salaries depending on role, experience, and location (ranging $50k - $160k)

We are a stealth company, with millions in seed funding, founded by serial
entrepreneurs looking to crack open the unyielding world of real estate and
homeownership. This unique industry is riddled with extreme fragmentation and
is plagued by a sea of uninspired product offerings. We're a team of seasoned
operators and developers that loves to move fast and laughs in the face of
nasty-hairy challenges that lie in our path. Home base for us is in the
Silicon Valley but we have a team that spans eight countries. So whether
you're in bay area, thinking of moving to SV, or are happy where you're at,
we'd love to hear from you.

The most important thing we're looking for is a hunger to change the world. If
you're an audacious soul looking to tackle one of the biggest problems that
plagues our society today and yearning to join an experienced team at the
ground floor, then hit us up!

We have a bias towards developers and PMs with a few years of experience, but
if you're especially intrigued and self-motivated, then let us know anyways.
Let's chat!

Email your resume and (optional) references/code samples to us at jobs <at>
zilly.email

~~~
nojvek
What are you making? Nuclear bombs?

------
steveharville
ADM | Oracle Database Administrator | Greater Cincinnati, OH | ONSITE | No
Visa sponsorship

For more than a century, the people of Archer Daniels Midland Company (NYSE:
ADM) have transformed crops into products that serve the vital needs of a
growing world. Today, we’re one of the world’s largest agricultural processors
and food ingredient providers, with approximately 31,000 employees serving
customers in more than 170 countries. With a global value chain that includes
approximately 500 crop procurement locations, 270 ingredient manufacturing
facilities, 44 innovation centers and the world’s premier crop transportation
network, we connect the harvest to the home, making products for food, animal
feed, industrial and energy uses. Learn more at www.adm.com.

Database tech: RAC, ASM, ExaData, Dataguard, Audit Vault, Advanced
Compression, Advanced Security, Partitioning, Enterprise Manager 13c, Golden
Gate, ZFS Appliance, Resource Manager, RMAN, In-Memory, Multi Tenant, TDE

Database versions: 11.2, 12.1, 12.2

Additional skills: Linux sysadmin, BASH, Python, SQL, PL/SQL, AWS RDS CLI

Relocation assistance is available with this position.

Apply online: Oracle Database Administrator-Erlanger, KY
[https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGnewUI/Search/Home/Home?partner...](https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGnewUI/Search/Home/Home?partnerid=25416&siteid=5998#jobDetails=2103473_5998)

------
joeATkira
Kira Systems is hiring developers to work in all places within our stack.

Demonstrated experience with a functional language is required to be
successful. Bonus if you already know Clojure.

Possibilities include working on web server, backend data processing services,
and both our platform API and SDK. We use PostgreSQL to store our data and
don’t hide SQL behind big frameworks. We also use many other popular
technologies such as RabbitMQ, Zookeeper, ElasticSearch, and Docker.

The Kira application is built upon our own proprietary, state-of-the-art
machine learning technology. We are looking for people with a growth mindset,
who want to deliver quality software and can appreciate all aspects of the
software development lifecycle. We are not all business, although we make
serious enterprise software, we have fun doing it. We are always looking for
talented people to join our team. We strive to constantly learn, question the
crowd, push the boundaries, and solve difficult problems.

Meet us and figure out whether Kira Systems is a great place for you too.

[https://kirasystems.com/careers/](https://kirasystems.com/careers/)

We encourage all candidates to apply to roles here at Kira Systems. We are
committed to hiring qualified applicants regardless of race, colour, ancestry,
place of origin, citizenship, religion, sex, sexual orientation, gender
identity, gender expression, age, marital status, family status, or
disability.

------
dasacko
BCG Gamma | Data Scientist | Boston, LA, SF, NYC, Chicago | Onsite Full-Time |
Visa OK

Gamma at The Boston Consulting Group is a team of world-class data scientists
and business consultants who specialize in advanced analytics. BCG Gamma
combines advanced skills in computer science, artificial intelligence/machine
learning, and statistics with deep industry expertise. We are a rapidly
growing team and are hiring data scientists – from entry level to directors.

What we're looking for: people with experience applying advanced analytics to
real-world business situations. Successful candidates have a deep
understanding of modern machine learning techniques and their mathematical
underpinning, are well-versed in a broad base of data
engineering/analytics/visualization tools, are fluent in popular
scripting/programming languages (especially Python/R), and have experience
developing end-to-end analytical pipelines.

Competitive salary plus excellent bonus structure and benefits package.

Read more here: [ [https://www.bcg.com/en-us/beyond-consulting/bcg-
gamma/defaul...](https://www.bcg.com/en-us/beyond-consulting/bcg-
gamma/default.aspx) ]

Apply here: [
[https://talent.bcg.com/apply?in_link=GAMMA_US_Positions](https://talent.bcg.com/apply?in_link=GAMMA_US_Positions)
]

------
passthefist
Snapsheet | Fullstack/Data/Mobile Developers and UI/UX/Product Designers |
Full-time | ONSITE | Chicago, IL At Snapsheet, we work with the auto insurance
industry to provide a better claims process for drivers, repair shops, and
carriers. If you've seen a commercial where someone takes out their phone and
opens an app after a car accident, they're probably one of our clients. Many
of our clients are fortune 500 companies, but we're still relatively small
with around 300 employees, half of which work at our office in downtown
Chicago.

In 2018, our goal is to build new products and make our existing products
better. To do that, we need engineers of all backgrounds and experience levels
to join our team.

Our core stack is React+Rails hosted on AWS/Heroku, but there are other
projects in various languages. Our primary product is an internal CRM, which
is supported by tools we've created for body shops or car rental services and
of course our mobile apps.

Worth highlighting: We have bi-weekly hack days, where we actually produce new
products - nothing is left sitting on a local branch gathering dust. We have
good benefits/pay, unlimited PTO, and a team of smart people that genuinely
enjoy each other.

For more information email me directly robert.goetz@snapsheet.me. You can also
check out our company or see/apply to open positions at www.snapsheetapp.com.

------
dkaufman16
Freebird | Full Stack Web Developer | Cambridge/Boston MA |
[https://www.getfreebird.com](https://www.getfreebird.com)

About Us

When you protect your trip with Freebird and your flight is canceled or you
miss your connection, we make it easy to buy a new ticket on any airline with
no restrictions. Best of all, we pay for the ticket. Check out our simulation
to see how the product works:
[https://www.getfreebird.com/travelers](https://www.getfreebird.com/travelers)

We combine a great product with cutting edge data science, a relentless
customer experience team, and deep domain expertise to deliver travelers an
unbeatable experience when they need it the most.

The Role

We're hiring a full stack product engineer to work on our Ruby on Rails
applications. These include the mobile site that travelers use to rebook their
flights, as well as many services under the hood that monitor our travelers'
flights, allow our CX team to guide travelers through every step of a
rebooking, and integrations that allow us to automatically search for and book
new flights.

We're a small team that ships code many times a day, values automated testing,
and works closely with other teams in the business. We're excited about what
we're doing, our travelers love us, and we're growing. Interested in joining?
Send me a note. My name is Dan, and my email is [my first
name]@getfreebird.com.

------
nrolans
XTX Markets | Junior and Senior System Engineer | Onsite - London, UK | Full
time

XTX Markets is an award winning financial trading company which specialises in
electronic market making. We trade in large volume on a significant number of
the world’s trading venues and exchanges, entirely in an automated fashion,
with our seventy staff members initiating many millions of trades each day.

The IT Infra group provide a technology platform for the firm. We are a team
of nine people currently. The scope of our responsibilities are maintaining
the network, server operating systems, storage, enterprise applications, end
user computing environment and datacentre facilities. We exhibit special
expertise in large installation system administration, performance
optimisation, and compute cluster design.

XTX is a company that rewards people on merit and excellence, not necessarily
on experience, avoids the bureaucracy of large organisations and maintains a
flat hierarchy. Work is fast paced, in abundance, so we ensure decision making
is efficient and changes are quickly implemented. People working at XTX enjoy
a culture of trust, innovation and scientific rigour. It’s a collaborative and
friendly environment where people are highly engaged with their work.

n@xtxmarkets.com |
[https://www.xtxmarkets.com/careers](https://www.xtxmarkets.com/careers)

------
ngtvspc
SimpleLegal (YCS13) | API Engineer, Application Integration Engineer, Python
Engineers | Mountain View, CA | FULLTIME, ONSITE,
[https://www.simplelegal.com/careers](https://www.simplelegal.com/careers)

SimpleLegal is a YC-backed, enterprise SaaS startup run by second-time
founders in Mountain View, CA. We are the software platform for the in-house
legal department. Sales has Salesforce. Marketing has HubSpot. Legal has
SimpleLegal.

Our stack: Python, Django, Django REST Framework, React, JQuery, Postgres.

API Engineer: Mid to senior engineers with experience working/designing APIs
(experience with Python and Django REST Framework a plus). Work with us to
help extend the SimpleLegal platform.

Application Integration Engineer: Mid to senior engineers with experience
building ETL and integration processes using Python and SQL. Work with
customers to help better integrate SimpleLegal into their workflows.

Python Engineers: Mid to senior Python engineers. Experience with larger
codebases, spanning multiple related products. Experience with Django is
great. Looking for people to shape best practices and engineering standards as
we grow the team.

More detailed descriptions, jobs, and applications:
[https://www.simplelegal.com/careers](https://www.simplelegal.com/careers)

(Disclaimer: I'm an engineer at SimpleLegal, you can reach me directly at
shawn at the domain above)

~~~
outericky
Founder here - interested in experienced designers in the saas b2b/enterprise
space too. Let's chat.

------
itceog18
EOG Resources | Oil & Gas Exploration and Production | eogresources.com |
Houston, TX| ONSITE | Mid to Senior Software Engineers | Salary range based on
experience from $50/Hr

EOG Resources, Inc. is one of the largest independent (non-integrated) crude
oil and natural gas companies in the United States with proved reserves in the
United States, Trinidad, the United Kingdom and China. The company focuses on
integrating technology such as 3D seismic, core analysis, and micro seismic to
develop proprietary petro-physical models.

We are looking for experienced JavaScript (React.js/Flux, D3 and SVG), Python
and C# (.Net Core) developers in Houston. Experience in building custom
visualizations is a must. In this role you will have the ability to build
independent products and make technology decisions that work best for the
business.

Email at:ian_cervi@eogresources.com

Read more [https://www.wsj.com/articles/fracking-2-0-shale-drillers-
pio...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/fracking-2-0-shale-drillers-pioneer-new-
ways-to-profit-in-era-of-cheap-oil-1490894501)
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2014-11-05/how-
eog-a...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2014-11-05/how-eog-an-enron-
castaway-became-the-apple-of-oil-)

------
geobmx540
280 CapMarkets | Senior Frontend Engineer, Senior Backend Engineer (120K-160K)
| San Francisco, CA | ONSITE |
[https://280capmarkets.com](https://280capmarkets.com)

280 CapMarkets is a fintech startup targeting a customer base of wealth
advisers looking to serve their clients with better access to the municipal
bond market. Our primary product, BondNav, is a sophisticated financial
dashboard, offering unprecedented visibility and access to this asset class.
At 280, we are creating a culture that empowers team members to solve hard
problems for our customers, while learning from each other and using state-of-
the-art tools, technologies, and development processes. We are an Agile, user-
centered shop, with a positive, flexible environment that is built to enable
everyone to do their absolute best work.

Our technologies: C#, Kestrel, SQL, Elastic Search, Redis, Streams, RabbitMQ,
Docker & K8s, Node & ReactJS

Roles:

\-- Senior Backend Engineer (C#)
([https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/597941958/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/597941958/))

\-- Senior Frontend Engineer (ReactJS & Node)
([https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/senior-software-
engineer-...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/senior-software-engineer-
frontend-at-280-capmarkets-606173810))

Interested in chatting? pnasser(at)280cap(dot)com

------
i314159
Kentik | Software Engineer | San Francisco | Onsite/Remote | Full-Time |
kentik.com

Who wants to build a database? A specialized database. Kentik is a tool to
ingest and process network metadata: how many bytes, how many packets, are
your tcp sessions suddenly seeing an uptick in re-transmits, how does your
window size look, are you under attack, did you just get BGP high-jacked?

We wrote a custom database in go, which at its heart works by taking a time
range, storing all events by time-slice and then at query time querying each
time segment in parallel. This is hidden behind a Postgres front end using the
foreign data wrapper interface PG provides. A data visualization layer on top
distills the inputs down into actionable intelligence.

The end result of all this is that when anything changes on your network you
get a slack message.

Interested? We're hiring for multiple roles, including:

* Full stack JS engineer working in a react code base. Work up from postgres -> node -> client browser.

* System engineer fluent in go and/or rust. Build fault tolerant distributed applications capable of handling billions of data points per day.

* Product manager. You are working with customers and employees to influence product strategy and shepherd projects to completion.

[https://www.kentik.com/careers](https://www.kentik.com/careers) to apply. We
are a split team 50% based in SF and 50% full time remote.

~~~
spikefromspace
The product manager role is not showing on your website. Is that still
available?

------
mmelin
Wonder | Full-stack Software Engineer(s) | New York City (NYC) | ONSITE |
[https://askwonder.com](https://askwonder.com)

Wonder is a new kind of knowledge service that makes your brain scalable. We
provide instant access to the intellect and fact-finding skills of a
distributed network of analysts around the world. We enable anyone - from
individuals up to Fortune 500s - to gain strategic knowledge when they need it
most. We are looking for software engineers to join us in our beautiful office
in Manhattan to help make the product and the organization that goes along
with it.

We're a small team of ten engineers today but we want to grow over the next
couple of years into a household name in NYC engineering and want your help!

You'll be an integral part of a startup with real traction, helping to scale
both the product and your fellow colleagues. We care about building a diverse
engineering organization and supporting each others' professional development.

We expect you to have experience with Node and an interest in working across
the stack to build web applications.

Current stack: Node.js, Postgres, MongoDB, Heroku/AWS

Please use this link to apply:
[https://jobs.lever.co/askwonder/ae00c78f-7a92-4902-b804-bd48...](https://jobs.lever.co/askwonder/ae00c78f-7a92-4902-b804-bd48afb09d0a?lever-
source=hn)

Unfortunately we are unable to sponsor new visas at this time.

------
tashoecraft
Jibe - NY - ONSITE

Jibe is a SAAS company providing career sites for some of the largest
companies in the world. We have been able to connect to old, hard to use
Applicant tracking systems employed at large companies, and operate as a fast
moving startup bringing the best of consumer software to the enterprise world.
With weekly users in the millions, we’re helping a lot of people find work.
We’re small (~50), were you’re giving a lot of freedom and trust to get stuff
done with what tech you need.

We’re using Angular 5 on the front end, with ngrx (redux) for state
management. Work has started on moving to a monorepo design with shared
angular modules built using Bazel. On our backend we have a node layer
(express) that communicates to the Java rest api (dropwizard).

* Senior Front End Software Engineer - [https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/jibe/view/P_AAAAAACA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/jibe/view/P_AAAAAACAAADNP6i-6t3vug)

* Senior Full Stack Engineer - [https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/jibe/view/P_AAAAAACA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/jibe/view/P_AAAAAACAAADCkpx6JY0k8x)

Both positions are on my team, the Jibe Javascript team (JJT).

No VISA sponsorship unfortunately.

Contact -> ashoecraft[at]jibe.com

------
suhailpatel
Citymapper | Backend/iOS/Android Engineers | London, UK | ONSITE, VISA |
[https://citymapper.com/jobs](https://citymapper.com/jobs)

Cities are complicated. We use the power of mobile and open transport data to
help humans survive and master them. We are building the best public transit
app, one that caters for the needs of commuters. We are building a routing
engine which is truly multimodal. We're running our own buses to fill gaps in
the transit network. To power all of this, we're leveraging open data as well
as building the tools necessary for agencies to add and fix data.

We recently launched our new Smart Ride service, aimed at encouraging better
shared mobility in cities. Read about The Responsive Network:
[https://medium.com/citymapper/the-responsive-network-
part-3-...](https://medium.com/citymapper/the-responsive-network-
part-3-3-f9d8394d84f3)

See all our open positions at
[https://citymapper.com/jobs](https://citymapper.com/jobs)

We're hiring for Backend (Python, Go, C/C++, AWS), Frontend (Web, React, ES6)
and iOS/Android engineers as well as Data Science.

Read our other blog posts at
[https://medium.com/@Citymapper](https://medium.com/@Citymapper)

If you have any questions, feel free to drop me an email at suhail -at-
citymapper -dot- com

------
alyssa_doopan
Sensei Labs (a subsidiary company of Klick Inc.) | Senior Backend (.NET)
Developer | Toronto, ON Canada – Onsite

Here at Sensei Labs, we are revolutionising the way we traditionally think of
management technology. We are on a mission to bridge the gap between the
expectations of a connected, data-driven workplace and an increasingly
disengaged and disconnected workforce.

We created our internal operating system called Genome, to achieve the type of
workplace that well equips their employees with interconnected-ness to their
co-workers and fosters conversations about data and progress in your own role.
Our system became such a strong part of our culture, that other companies were
interested buying Genome as a product!

With the growth of Genome internally within Klick and continued success we
have had with Genome for our customers, we need strong .NET Developers who are
able to get involved in making back end architecture decisions, selection of
libraries, build optimisations, etc. We work in a Microsoft environment so we
need people who are very strong in ASP.NET C# MVC & SQL Server.

Here is our job description  [https://join.senseilabs.com/?r=1&l=1/#/apply-
now/234](https://join.senseilabs.com/?r=1&l=1/#/apply-now/234)

Please reach out to me (adoopan@klick.com) or apply within the link above.

Thanks, Alyssa

------
manoa
Envoy | All types of software engineering jobs | San Francisco, CA and
distributed | Full-time | [https://envoy.com](https://envoy.com)

We're on a mission to create the office of the future and visitor management
is just the beginning. We already launched our second product (Deliveries).

We’re building a world where you know instantly when packages are delivered;
where your office unlocks securely and automatically when you arrive; where
you can book a meeting room simply by walking through the door.

We have almost half of our team working full-time remotely. Continental US
time zones are preferred so we can easily collaborate.

Our stack is built on Ruby&Rails, PostgreSQL, Redis, Elixir, JavaScript
(Ember, React Native), and a few more things. We’re currently hosted on Heroku
with some AWS (mostly Lambda) though we are constantly reevaluating as we
scale.

We value being a top-notch organization with a strong engineering-driven
culture, and have the same high standards with our code, systems, and people.
We value learning and growth (and not being bored) and hire diverse, well-
rounded, communicative people we can envision being friends with and trusting.

You can get more info on our jobs page
[https://envoy.com/jobs/](https://envoy.com/jobs/) Or just apply to
[https://goo.gl/GEy3JE](https://goo.gl/GEy3JE) and we’ll make sure to get back
to you.

------
bbhughes12
DRW | Chicago, IL | Onsite | Full-Time | drw.com

DRW is a diversified, technology-led principal trading firm. We trade our own
capital at our own risk, across a broad range of asset classes, instruments
and strategies, in markets around the world. As the markets have evolved over
the past 25 years, so has DRW – growing to include real estate,
cryptocurrencies, venture capital and several industry acquisitions.

We are currently hiring for the following positions:

Senior Software Engineer, Treasury:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/drw/jobs/950884?gh_jid=950884](https://boards.greenhouse.io/drw/jobs/950884?gh_jid=950884)

Software Engineer, JavaScript:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/drw/jobs/525404?gh_jid=525404](https://boards.greenhouse.io/drw/jobs/525404?gh_jid=525404)

UX/UI Senior Software Engineer, Cryptocurrency:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/drw/jobs/1035400?gh_jid=1035400](https://boards.greenhouse.io/drw/jobs/1035400?gh_jid=1035400)

Web Developer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/drw/jobs/1022169?gh_jid=1022169](https://boards.greenhouse.io/drw/jobs/1022169?gh_jid=1022169)

Check out our website to learn more: www.drw.com.

------
lajarre
Legalstart | Full-stack Software Engineer | Paris, France | Full-time, Onsite,
Visa, [https://legalstart.fr](https://legalstart.fr)

Python/Django Rest Framework, React, PostgreSQL, RabbitMQ, Docker, AWS

Based in Paris, Legalstart is a leader in the European legal-tech space that
aims at revolutionising legal services, starting with making access to justice
greatly easier, especially for businesses creators.

Since the launch of the site at the beginning of 2014, Legalstart has
experienced a very strong growth. In this context, we are looking for highly
motivated developers to help us extend our product base and grow
internationally.

At Legalstart, we strive to improve our technical skills, that means
challenging the status quo (we shipped a small blockchain-based product in
production), continuously improving our practices (we introduced Haskell in
our codebase for algorithms prototyping), staying close to the local community
(hosting meetups, conferences)… Also, Legalstart engineers develop a strong
ownership of the product itself, and we really value their personal growth.

Apply there if you feel up to the experience!

* front-end developer: [http://smrtr.io/4NUKgA](http://smrtr.io/4NUKgA)

* full-stack developer: [http://smrtr.io/ao_QDQ](http://smrtr.io/ao_QDQ)

~~~
PickAndMix
Hi, would Legalstart be open to international Software Engineering internship
application?

------
phrasemix
Voxy | Software Engineer | New York, NY |
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/voxy/jobs/1043878?gh_src=jy1if5...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/voxy/jobs/1043878?gh_src=jy1if5os1#.WsKFVpPwaRs)

If you are a software engineer looking use your talent in an endeavour more
noble than tricking consumers into buying a new widget or helping traders earn
big bonuses, take a look at Voxy. Voxy software engineers will change the way
millions of people around the world learn English by using sound science
combined with innovative (and patented!) technology.

What You'll Do \- Accelerate Voxy’s ability to automatically transform
authentic content into lessons for our learners using NLP and advanced
text/video processing \- Build nicely-instrumented code that is testable and
deployable without downtime \- Evolve our big data pipeline to use real time
feedback for an optimal platform for learners

What We’re Looking For \- 5+ years of experience working as a commercial
software developer \- Curiosity and knowledge about technologies and
architectural patterns of software engineering across the entire stack \-
Pragmatism in understanding when to build the solution that scales to 1
million users or works for 100 users \- Build new data models that reflect the
Voxy business using advanced SQL/NoSQL/ORM’s

What Would Be Nice To Have: \- Modern front end javascript frameworks such as
vue \- Django \- AWS and devops \- B.S. or higher in computer science, science
or engineering discipline or equivalent experience

------
brdd
Conduit | Software engineer (Python) | Boston, MA (Harvard Square) | Full
time, ONSITE [https://conduithq.com/](https://conduithq.com/)

Conduit is AI chief of staff for busy individuals, connectors, and leaders.
When people traditionally turn to CRMs, we want to reinvent the model. We
provide insight and help answer questions like "what are the key events in my
relationship with someone" or "who are the people I should talk to next".

We've built a complex model, the Conduit Personal Graph, to support syncing,
processing, and analyzing data in a secure and privacy-conscious way. We're
bringing our software to web and mobile.

No legacy engineering: we work with modern technologies:

\- Front-end: JavaScript (ES6), React, Node.js/Express, GraphQL, Apollo,
Babel, Webpack.

\- Back-end/data: Python 3, PostgreSQL, Flask, Redis, Pandas/Numpy, SpaCy.

\- Across our stack: Docker, Kubernetes.

\--

For the position: \- We're hiring engineers #3 and #4 on a tight-knit, VC-
backed team in our Harvard Square office. \- Strong compensation package
(actual equity, not options!), weekly team lunches, and more. \- More details:
[https://angel.co/goconduit/jobs](https://angel.co/goconduit/jobs)

Email me (CEO) to apply, mention HN: brandon@conduithq.com. Please, no re
mote, no recent bootcamp graduates, no recruiters.

------
stevepike
SevenFifty Technologies | Full-stack Developer (Rails); Customer Integration
Engineer | New York, NY | Onsite

SevenFifty is modernizing the wholesale beverage alcohol industry, which is
massive but technologically antiquated. Over 40,000 restaurants, bars, hotels,
and retail stores across the country connect with their sales reps and
wholesalers through our platform, replacing a status quo going back to
Prohibition. We work with everyone from the largest importers to mom and pop
winemakers to build bespoke tools for communication and content distribution
and provide transparency across all tiers.

You'll be joining a small engineering team tackling a wide array of challenges
- from complex data processing to modern, interactive web frontends; from
liberating data from decades old mainframes, to consuming and writing APIs
used by everyone from small retail shops to large conglomerates. We want
people who are excited about learning new technologies and passionate about
transforming a broken industry. We're also in a sweet spot for ambitious and
talented engineers; we have a lot of traction and are well-financed, but still
have a very small team responsible for a wide range of work enabling you to
take ownership of large slices of our technology stack.

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, JavaScript, Backbone, React, small bit of Clojure

Contact steve (at) sevenfifty.com

------
makebbekus
Good Eggs | (Senior) Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time |
Onsite | [https://www.goodeggs.com](https://www.goodeggs.com)

At Good Eggs, we’re changing the world by changing the way we eat. We’re
looking for software engineers to help us grow and sustain local food systems
by building an online market and supply chain that delivers same-day, absurdly
fresh groceries and dinner kits to customers' homes throughout the Bay Area,
seven days a week.

We run a mature Agile engineering process with:

    
    
      * pair programming
      * test-driven development
      * continuous deployment
    

We’re building next-generation web applications with JavaScript across the
stack and a wealth of other tools from the rapidly-evolving JavaScript
ecosystem including:

    
    
      * Node.js
      * MongoDB
      * ES2017
      * Flow
      * ESLint
      * ReactJS
      * RabbitMQ
    

We believe in the magic of empowering small teams with clear accountability to
achieve business goals. Our team is passionate about our mission, talented,
and driven to change the world. We cultivate an atmosphere of openness and
support where people feel free to be their true selves, take risks and let
creativity bubble up. If that sounds like you, get in touch!

[http://grnh.se/skw4ax1](http://grnh.se/skw4ax1)

------
cbowal
Lumen5 | Engineering - Frontend, Backend, Full stack, Machine Learning |
Vancouver, BC | Fulltime, Onsite, [https://lumen5.com](https://lumen5.com)

We're a small startup (7 people so far) that is growing quickly! We're writing
software that uses machine learning to automatically convert text into video
for digital marketing teams. Lots of interesting NLP, machine learning, video
rendering, and web scaling technical challenges. We're hiring a few different
positions:

Senior Frontend Engineer (react, redux):
[https://angel.co/lumen5/jobs/327963-senior-frontend-
software...](https://angel.co/lumen5/jobs/327963-senior-frontend-software-
engineer)

Senior Backend Engineer (django, elasticsearch, postgres, kubernetes):
[https://angel.co/lumen5/jobs/327961-senior-backend-
software-...](https://angel.co/lumen5/jobs/327961-senior-backend-software-
engineer)

Senior ML Engineer (tensorflow): [https://angel.co/lumen5/jobs/327960-senior-
machine-learning-...](https://angel.co/lumen5/jobs/327960-senior-machine-
learning-engineer)

After Effects Extendscript Developer:
[https://angel.co/lumen5/jobs/329439-after-effects-
extendscri...](https://angel.co/lumen5/jobs/329439-after-effects-extendscript-
developer-designer)

------
dminor
Say Media | DevOps/Infrastructure | Portland, OR | ONSITE |
[https://www.saymedia.com](https://www.saymedia.com)

Say Media is building a modern publishing platform for digital magazines. We
focus on creating the content management infrastructure and tools that
publishers need, so that their authors and editors can collaborate on great
content and grow their audience. Come help us scale to hundreds of magazines
and a billion page views.

We're looking for a DevOps/Infrastructure engineer who wants to design and
build out scalable systems. Our backend systems range from build/deploy to
data warehousing to alerting and monitoring. Our ideal candidate is someone
who is committed to creating maintainable systems that will stand the test of
time.

Some of the technologies we use:

    
    
      * AWS
      * Terraform/Packer
      * Redshift
      * Docker
      * BuildKite
      * NodeJS
      * Python
    

You don't need to have experience with all of these, just an interest in
learning them, and introducing any new technologies that we can use.

I'm not a recruiter, just an engineer who likes working at Say! If you are
interested, send your resume to jobs@saymedia.com or send it to me (email in
profile) and I'll pass it along to the right people. Or if you have any
questions about Say, send me an email.

* Note: due to the wait for H1B visas we're not currently considering international candidates

* Note: we don't use 3rd party recruiters

------
jamesor
Discovery Digital Media | Client Engineering | Fulltime | New York, NY |
ONSITE | [https://www.discovery.com](https://www.discovery.com)

ABOUT US:

We are a small, but mighty team, working at the cross roads of technology and
entertainment to bring content from iconic television brands to our audiences
over the Internet in the most entertaining ways we can imagine and build. As
television changes, our mission remains true to the principles that founded
Discovery – every day we seek to ignite people’s curiosity to engage,
entertain and enlighten the world around them through amazing viewing
experiences.

We deploy applications for each of our network brands: Discovery, TLC,
Velocity, Science Chanel, Investigation Discovery, Animal Planet, American
Heroes Channel, Destination America, Discovery Life, Discovery Familia and
Discovery en Español.

This is a fantastic opportunity to help solve complex but interesting
scalability, performance and availability problems for products consumed by
millions of users each day! You will have the opportunity to work with a suite
of great technologies and in a highly collaborative environment where the
engineers get together on a quarterly basis in NY to problem solve major
business challenges.

CLIENT PLATFORMS:

    
    
      - Responsive Web
      - Android Phone / Tablet
      - iOS Phone / Tablet
      - Xbox One
      - Fire TV
      - Apple TV
      - Roku
      - New platforms road mapped for 2018
    

OPEN POSITIONS:

For our UI Team we are looking for a group of talented (possibly self-taught)
front-end engineers who have a solid design background. Maybe you went to
school for design and then later discovered coding. You fell in love with
implementing rich jank-free user experiences and are passionate about
squeaking out rendering performance on under powered devices.

Client Engineering Manager, UI Team [http://bit.ly/Discovery-UI-
Manager](http://bit.ly/Discovery-UI-Manager) This role will be responsible for
growing, mentoring and leading a team of client engineers to build TV
Everywhere applications with best-of-breed UX across current and future
platforms.

I will be following up with job posts for junior, mid-level and senior UI
Engineers as well.

~~~
ceejaymar
What is the best way to contact you if we want to get more information?

------
gvnn
LIGHTFUL | Fullstack Engineer (2) | Fulltime | London, UK | Onsite |
www.lightful.com

At Lightful, we passionately believe that technology can play a key role in
transforming the beyond-profit sector (charities, social enterprises and non
profits). By applying the best of technology and latest innovations, we can
help people doing good to do even more good.

Our purpose is to strengthen relationships between people who want a better
world and the great causes making it happen. Because we believe that through
stronger relationships, we can all make more of an impact. We work across
multiple areas and partner with a wide variety of inspirational charities and
social enterprises.

Lightful is ambitious and growing quickly. We are well backed by a group of
passionate, socially minded investors, and have a 40-person team of smart, and
equally passionate, individuals.

You will be responsible for the architecture and development of our
application infrastructure and APIs. You will be providing services for a
suite of web based social media management and reporting tools as well as a
consumer-based app. We depend heavily on the AWS platform to execute
micro/nano-services on Lambda in order to provide a scalable and serverless
infrastructure. On the client side React is our framework of choice, all
packaged up with Sass styles using Webpack.

You can find more info at [https://lightful.com/work-with-
us/](https://lightful.com/work-with-us/)

Please reach out to careers@lightful.com

------
smrtwyn
Spotcap | Engineering Team | Berlin, Germany | Full-Time | ONSITE

Spotcap (www.spotcap.com) is a leading global fintech company operating in the
trillion dollar online lending space. We are driven by the mission to empower
SMEs with tailored finance, allowing them to focus on what really matters –
their business. Spotcap operates in five countries and is headquartered in
Berlin, Germany, with a local presence in the UK, the Netherlands, Spain,
Australia and New Zealand.

Our engineering team operates a lean development process to deliver our world-
class products and services. Modern languages and tools paired with continuous
deployment and cloud-based infrastructure helps us master the global-
technology platform challenges.

We are looking for several people to join our team in Berlin: Devops Engineer:
[http://smrtr.io/_8aLOQ](http://smrtr.io/_8aLOQ) Backend Software Engineer
(Scala): [http://smrtr.io/_8aLOQ](http://smrtr.io/_8aLOQ) QA Automation
Engineer: [http://smrtr.io/9DFh-g](http://smrtr.io/9DFh-g) Frontend Software
Engineer (React): [http://smrtr.io/vdmrDw](http://smrtr.io/vdmrDw)

Please follow the links above to apply direct.

------
roger_lee
Human Interest (YC S15) | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

Human Interest (formerly Captain401) is a Y Combinator-backed company that
offers an easy and affordable 401(k) retirement plan for the modern workforce.
We've built an automated, paperless 401(k) that makes it possible for small
and medium-sized businesses to offer a 401(k) benefit to their employees --
something that only 14% of them are able to do today. In doing so, we're
empowering businesses of any size to safeguard the financial futures of their
employees.

We’re also backed by top Silicon Valley investors:
[https://techcrunch.com/2018/02/07/captain401-now-human-
inter...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/02/07/captain401-now-human-interest-
raises-11m-to-open-build-a-401k-for-small-businesses/). If you've wanted to
join a company with product-market fit and help scale a growing business, this
is the perfect time to start talking to us.

We're a dynamic team of ~40 in downtown San Francisco and looking to hire
across all departments. Specifically, we're looking for a:

* Full-stack Engineer (We use Node.js, React.js, Golang, and PostgreSQL)

* Staff Engineer

* Sales Operations Manager

* Public Relations Manager

Please apply at
[https://humaninterest.com/careers](https://humaninterest.com/careers)

------
nubs
Twyla | Frontend Engineer (React), Backend Engineer (Node.js), Full Stack |
Austin, TX | Full Time | ONSITE |
[https://www.twyla.com](https://www.twyla.com)

At Twyla, we make it possible for everyone to shop exclusive limited-edition
prints from the most talked-about artists in the game. We're dedicated to
making great art accessible and we're backed by Google Ventures and other top
VC funds.

We work in a bright industrial loft in downtown Austin that doubles as our art
gallery. Our culture is fast-paced, creative and cool. We offer great
benefits, including unlimited vacation and competitive compensation to
qualified candidates. If you think you are a good fit we'd love to speak with
you about joining our vibrant and talented team.

As a member of our technical team you will play a critical role in guiding our
technical decisions. We are looking for highly motivated individuals with a
passion for bleeding-edge software development and creating delightful
customer experiences. We are currently hiring for a few different positions:

Frontend Engineer: We love React and are looking for an additional developer
to join the team and work with us on building a unique and creative website.
Experience with GraphQL a big plus.

Backend Engineer: Our modern Node.js GraphQL API backend and manufacturing
system provides an interesting challenge to empower the development of our
application and print-on-demand manufacturing pipeline.

Get in touch with us or apply for a position at it@twyla.com.

------
ewa
Intercom | Dublin, Ireland | DATA ENGINEER
[https://grnh.se/eqx4ebwi1](https://grnh.se/eqx4ebwi1) Full Time | ONSITE |
SaaS

WHAT: Intercom is a creative company genuinely helping internet businesses
connect to their customers as humans. Our teams are made up of ambitious
people who take a humble approach to work. We solve problems, celebrate
successes, and learn. Together. We want you to know that if you aren’t afraid
to be a little scrappy and make your mark with us, we want you, too.

ROLE: Join our expanding team in Dublin as a Data Engineer to design, build
and operate data pipelines that scale with the growing velocity and volume of
our data. Using batch and stream processing technologies (e.g.
Hadoop/Hive/Spark/Kafka) and Python, we’re building a highly configurable data
platform, enabling our partners to self-serve.

BENEFITS: Competitive salary, meaningful equity, free food, health insurance,
life assurance, open vacation policy, public transport and gym covered.

Hiring process consists of tech test, phone interview and an onsite interview
with technical and culture sessions.

TECH: The core Intercom product is a Ruby on Rails application with an
Ember.js frontend. We run a forks of Apache Airflow and Superset for data
processing.

How we work and where to apply:
[https://www.intercom.com/careers/](https://www.intercom.com/careers/)

Or you can email me directly :) ewa@intercom.com

------
lvanderwoude
Faithlife | Senior Full Stack Software Developer-Social Network | Bellingham,
WA or Chandler, AZ | Full-time | Onsite Faithlife is a tech company committed
to the Church. We build the world’s premier Bible study software, along with
an entire line of resources for Christian living: Faithlife.com (an online
community that connects Christians from all around the world), Proclaim (a
cloud-based church presentation tool), Faithlife TV (video streaming service),
the Faithlife Study Bible (the world’s most advanced study Bible), and more.

Faithlife is looking for an experienced full-stack engineer with the knowledge
and skills to help build Faithlife Groups. Faithlife Groups is an online
community that helps people find and create fellowship wherever they are. You
will be someone who can work well in a diverse environment of different
languages and technologies. You should have expertise in responsive web and
single page applications, but you will also have opportunities in the
services, data, and architecture overall. You should also be able to provide
positive technical leadership.

Apply at
[https://faithlife.com/jobs/SeniorFaithlifeFullStackSoftwareD...](https://faithlife.com/jobs/SeniorFaithlifeFullStackSoftwareDeveloper)
or email devjobs@faithlife.com

Check out all the developer positions we have open here, under Software
Development: [https://faithlife.com/careers](https://faithlife.com/careers)

Please note that Faithlife cannot sponsor applicants for work visas.

~~~
dragonwriter
> committed to the Church.

Which one? There are several, with radically divergent interests.

------
kgthegreat
Victor, London What we do: We are building the world’s foremost on-demand
private jet platform. We solve critical private aviation challenges through
technology everyday. We are flyvictor.com

What is our stack: We are a JS heavy team with NodeJS on the backend, Angular
on the frontend. A bit of Wordpress and Salesforce thrown in the mix. We
heavily use MongoDB. We are devops first team with Docker, Terraform, Ansible,
Wercker, AWS forming the backbone of our infrastructure and deployment
pipeline. We use Cucumber for integration test, Mocha + Sinon + Should for
unit testing. Our mobile apps use Native iOS and React Native.

Victor | Senior Backend/Fullstack Engineer | Node, Angular, React | London |
Full-Time | [https://fly-victor.workable.com/jobs/680960](https://fly-
victor.workable.com/jobs/680960)

Victor | Frontend Engineer | HTML, CSS, Angular, React | London | Full-Time |
[https://fly-victor.workable.com/jobs/618067](https://fly-
victor.workable.com/jobs/618067)

Victor | QA Automation Engineer | Selenium, Cucumber, Webdriver.io | London |
Full-Time | [https://fly-victor.workable.com/jobs/637282](https://fly-
victor.workable.com/jobs/637282)

------
asafinger
BenchSci | [https://www.benchsci.com/about/](https://www.benchsci.com/about/)
| Toronto, ON, Canada | ONSITE Full-time We are looking for software engineers
to join our team. We are hiring Senior Full Stack Engineers (Python, React,
Elasticsearch), DevOps Engineer, QA Engineer, Backend Engineers (Python,
Neo4J, Django), and Software Team Leads.

BenchSci is a machine learning startup based in Toronto. We use A.I to decode
biomedical papers to help scientists accelerate drug discovery. Each year,
biomedical researchers waste over a billion combined hours. The problem is
with products they purchase to influence and measure proteins. There are
millions of them, from hundreds of vendors. Finding the right products for
specific experiments is tough. Researchers spend hours and sometimes days
searching through published papers for guidance. But even then, many products
they buy don't work. Some aren't right for a specific experiment. Others are
poor quality. This delays scientific discoveries by weeks or months. And it
slows availability of breakthrough treatments, while making them more
expensive.

Apply here:
[https://benchsci.bamboohr.com/jobs/](https://benchsci.bamboohr.com/jobs/)

------
taylorc93
Minerva Analytics | Software Engineer | Cambridge, MA | ONSITE |
[https://www.cogolabs.com/portfolio/minerva-
analytics](https://www.cogolabs.com/portfolio/minerva-analytics)

Minerva Analytics is seeking a Software Engineer to join its team, a recent
venture to emerge from the Cogo Labs proven incubation model. Your raw energy
and hunger to hone your engineering chops building consumer web applications
will become the foundation of your success here. You'll be immersed in full-
stack development on performant, feature-rich web and native applications
backed by data-driven analytics and design teams. You aren't just another cog
in the wheel here: your work will actively determine the success of our
products.

The successful candidate will… * Be comfortable working with Python and
JavaScript. * Have a basic understanding of SQL and web security best
practices. * Think about performance, maintainability, and testing throughout
an application's design and implementation phases. * Be comfortable learning
how to work with a front-end framework such as React, Angular, Ember, etc. *
Thrive in a fast paced, data-driven environment.

Typical interview process: Phone screen (30 mins) => Technical test (~2 hours
on your own time) => Onsite interviews (1-3 hours) => Reference check => Offer
:)

Apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/cogolabs/jobs/4017886002#.WsJIa...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/cogolabs/jobs/4017886002#.WsJIadPwbpA)

------
RoryPDX
Green Bits | Full Time | SWE & SRE | Portland & San Jose

Green Bits is hiring for a ton of product and site reliability engineers right
now (~10) to basically double our eng headcount. We're moving into a new 6,000
Sq ft office in downtown San Jose, and we're expanding our brand new Portland
office to another floor after moving in in on January 1.

Green Bits provides inventory management, point of sale, and compliance
solutions to over 1,000 retail cannabis dispensaries in both medical and
recreational markets.

We've basically built an iOS App(switching to Android soon here) that's
composed of a lot of single use apps in a dispensaries workflow. We also have
a web application that can handle back office reporting and business analytics
on a management level.

Core services are built in Rails, and the front end is a combination of
EmberJS and Objective-C moving to React and React Native. Everything's on AWS
(RDS, EC2, S3) and we use Docker and Kubernetes for orchestration.

The cannabis industry is growing rapidly (heh), and we're positioned to take a
lot of the market in the very near future, so it's an exciting time to come on
board.

If this sounds interesting, apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/greenbits#.WsKGadPwamk](https://boards.greenhouse.io/greenbits#.WsKGadPwamk)

Applications go right to me.

------
revx
Managed by Q | [http://managedbyq.com](http://managedbyq.com) | NYC | Onsite |
Full-time | Engineering Managers, Software Engineers

Managed by Q is the platform for office management. We make it easy to run an
office by connecting offices to services, including cleaning, maintenance,
office administration, IT, and security. We're looking for engineers and
engineering managers who are interested in joining our ~20-person team of
curious, empathetic, humble, and driven engineers.

Though we're mostly using Django, Node, and React on top of AWS, we take a
generalist approach to hiring. We’re looking for smart people who are problem
solvers and passionate about their craft; you don't already have to be an
expert in our stack.

I'm an engineer at MBQ, feel free to email me directly at eseidohl@<our
domain> if you have any questions!

MBQ In the News: [https://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/28/magazine/managed-by-qs-
go...](https://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/28/magazine/managed-by-qs-good-jobs-
gamble.html) [https://qz.com/1112199/managed-by-q-services-jobs-
profitable...](https://qz.com/1112199/managed-by-q-services-jobs-profitable/)

------
evanworley
Transcriptic | Backend Software Engineer | Menlo Park | Fulltime |
[https://www.transcriptic.com/](https://www.transcriptic.com/)

Transcriptic is a robotic cloud laboratory for the life sciences. We design,
build, own, and operate an automated cell and molecular biology infrastructure
that scientists from all over the world use remotely over the internet. We are
"cloud computing" for experimental biology: we enable "labless" biotech
companies in the same way that software companies no longer build their own
infrastructure. In addition to our cloud lab offering, Transcriptic is also
implementing our technology at partner sites, such as Ginkgo Bioworks in
Boston ([https://goo.gl/JosL4H](https://goo.gl/JosL4H)).

As an engineer on the TCLE (Transcriptic Common Lab Environment) team, you
will get to work on the tech stack that is responsible for scheduling and
execution of runs on our multi-tenant biology infrastructure (workcells). The
stack is primarily built in Scala, and uses RabbitMQ as the communication
backbone.

Please apply at
[https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring/?gh_jid=1092746](https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring/?gh_jid=1092746)

~~~
sheetpan
Are you open to remote?

------
n658016
JP Morgan Chase – Cyber | Full Stack developer | ONSITE Wilmington-DE or
Columbus-OH – Relocation provided

Cyber @ JPMC - Your expertise in development, combined with your desire to
provide innovative security services, will be an asset to our Cybersecurity
team. Help deliver high-quality security solutions across all our lines of
business around the world by creating, designing, implementing, and
maintaining next-level technology. The work you’ll do is vital, as it will
protect over $18 trillion of assets under custody and $393 billion in deposits
every day.

The Role: You will research & validate cutting edge technologies by diving
into the full stack to build for our clients. You will design enterprise scale
platforms, build APIs, web apps, data processing architectures and more. From
database schema design to tweaking CSS to make that page “just right”, you
will touch all aspects of the stack. The tech stack skills we are looking for
include: Javascript, Java, Python, Ruby, Django, MySQL, MongoDB, Postgres,
Apache, nginx, git, AWS…

Apply:
[https://jpmchase.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?lan...](https://jpmchase.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?lang=en&job=180003246)

Feel free to get in touch directly - shawn.m.mccredie@jpmorgan.com

------
npanchal
Noteworth | Multiple Engineering and Business Development and Product
Positions | Hoboken, NJ | Full-time | Onsite

Noteworth’s mission is to build elegant products that drive healthcare
innovation, enrich the patient experience, and allow clinicians to practice at
the top of their licenses. We’re united by the belief that what we are
creating is changing healthcare, for the better. Our products allow healthcare
systems to easily conceptualize, create and operationalize expansions of care
that leverage digital health tools, logistics, process refinement and metrics
optimization into a single virtual care model.

Stack: Python, Django, PostgreSQL, Redis, Celery, React, AWS (and more)

More info:
[https://www.noteworth.com/careers/](https://www.noteworth.com/careers/)

Questions? nishant@noteworth.com

Mobile Product Manager application:
[https://angel.co/noteworth/jobs/335857-mobile-product-
manage...](https://angel.co/noteworth/jobs/335857-mobile-product-manager)

Software Engineer application:
[https://angel.co/noteworth/jobs/102876-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/noteworth/jobs/102876-software-engineer)

Sr. Android Engineer application:
[https://angel.co/noteworth/jobs/266353-senior-android-
engine...](https://angel.co/noteworth/jobs/266353-senior-android-engineer)

~~~
DeepYogurt
Do you take applications via email?

------
jasoncartwright
Potato are hiring front end web (often using AngularJS) & Python (mainly
Django) developers plus UX designers, project managers ONSITE across our
offices. VISA potentially available for working in the USA for British
passport holders. Freelance & fulltime available.

We're an 8yr old, 100 person agency based in London, UK with offices in
Bristol, UK & San Francisco Bay Area. Our clients include Google, Tate,
Buckingham Palace, and the BBC. We're part of the AKQA network.

Our work spans (and sometimes defies) categorisation and is used by over a
billion people a year. Recent interesting projects include tracking an
Antarctic expedition, organising the world's artworks, mapping DDoS attacks
and Syrian regime defections, and aiding rapid collaboration inside companies.

Front End Web Developer (London & Bristol, 2x fulltime, 2x freelance)
[https://p.ota.to/jobs/front-end-web-developer-
london/](https://p.ota.to/jobs/front-end-web-developer-london/)
[https://p.ota.to/jobs/front-end-web-developer-
bristol/](https://p.ota.to/jobs/front-end-web-developer-bristol/)

Django Developer (London, freelance) [https://p.ota.to/jobs/django-developer-
london/](https://p.ota.to/jobs/django-developer-london/)

Many other roles at [https://p.ota.to/jobs/](https://p.ota.to/jobs/)

------
justinmolineaux
SONDER | SAN FRANCISCO | SOFTWARE ENGINEERS, DESIGNERS, PRODUCT | ONSITE

Sonder is reimagining travel, hospitality, and ultimately how cities are
experienced. We are building the world's first deconstructed hotel - with
apartments, houses, condos, villas, and lofts that you can book at a moment's
notice. Each location is one-of-a-kind, chosen, and operated by us. As a
guest, you get an authentic local experience plus the comforts of hotel
hospitality.

We’re looking for customer-obsessed engineers, designers, and product managers
who can crack the nut on complex logistics challenges to enable a world-class
guest experience that spans the digital and physical realms.

We work in Rails and React, and are happy to help you learn those tools if you
have a background other web frameworks.

Senior Software Engineer - Fullstack:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sonder/1fcffc41-50d7-4f98-bcd7-3970acc...](https://jobs.lever.co/sonder/1fcffc41-50d7-4f98-bcd7-3970acc8f146)

Software Engineer - Fullstack:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sonder/96306535-accc-469b-a076-612b364...](https://jobs.lever.co/sonder/96306535-accc-469b-a076-612b3647e64d)

All Positions: [https://jobs.lever.co/sonder](https://jobs.lever.co/sonder)

------
sebmanchester
Jaza | Software Engineer | Halifax, Canada | Full Time | Onsite

Jaza is building the future of infrastructure in Africa. This is an
opportunity to become a founding member of the software engineering team at
Jaza, and build solutions for some of the greatest challenges facing the
continent and the world: climate change and energy access.

Jaza builds energy access in last-mile communities. Using a solar powered Hub
model, we sell customers access to portable battery packs that they can bring
home to power lights and devices. We train and hire local women to run the
Hubs, which includes managing the energy system and interfacing with
customers.

We are on the lookout for well rounded software engineers to join our
engineering team in Halifax. We need people that enjoy learning new
technologies and tackling big challenges. We are a small and fast moving
engineering team in Halifax that supports a much bigger (and rapidly growing)
operation in Africa.

You will contribute to the development of tools and products that the Jaza
ecosystem uses to manage and interact with a growing fleet of distributed
energy systems.

Apply here:
[https://jobs.careerbeacon.com/apply/1225931?utm_source=share...](https://jobs.careerbeacon.com/apply/1225931?utm_source=sharepage&utm_campaign=refer&utm_medium=in-
app)

~~~
seishun
Your application website tells me to "Please check to make sure that all your
information was imported properly." and doesn't tell me where the problem is
exactly.

------
jduggins
DraftKings | Boston, MA | Full Time | ONSITE

DraftKings is a technology company that creates the most exciting digital
sports competitions on the planet. Focused on the rapidly growing Daily
Fantasy Sports (DFS) space, DraftKings offers players the opportunity to
compete through web and mobile channels in 1-day or 1-week fantasy sports
contests for cash prizes and money-can’t-buy experiences.

We are looking for a tech lead to join the DraftKings Engineering team. In the
past year, this team added multiple new sports, launched new exciting features
while still growing our traffic by several multiples. Every member of this
team played a crucial role in the success of those efforts. What you will do
at DraftKings on a daily basis is key to engaging an ever growing and
extraordinarily passionate user base.

You will take ownership for the design, development, maintenance, testing
strategy, and operations of API services written primarily in C# with SQL and
NoSQL databases hosted in AWS. Work with the business to define milestones and
deliveries on short time frames (weeks) for new functionality and additions to
existing functionality and then manage to those plans. Be the “expert” for the
entire engineering organization on the systems your team owns. Be a team
leader in design sessions and ensure the quality of the work your team does is
top notch and aligns with DraftKings engineering strategy and patterns

Check out the posting here:
[http://careers.draftkings.com/apply.html?gh_jid=1054064](http://careers.draftkings.com/apply.html?gh_jid=1054064)

------
jvaill
Dooly - Vancouver, BC, Canada We're building a note taking app for sales
folks. Take notes in Dooly, we update Salesforce for you, and we surface
information in the moment to help close deals. Check out our website:
[https://www.dooly.ai](https://www.dooly.ai)

CRM is broken. You pay a lot of money for the software, then you hire an
administrator, and then no one puts the data in because it's not helping them
do what they were hired for: to sell. We're on a mission to fix that.

We've spent the last year building a foundation and obsessing on early
customers.. we're now seeing the fruits of that. Our customers tell us that
they love and couldn't live without Dooly, including some well-known valley
brands that we're excited to have using. New deals are coming in on an almost
weekly basis. Now we're ramping up to deliver knowledge in the moment and help
our customers be the smartest people in their meetings.

We're a small, super-passionate team and we're looking to bring onboard
another well-rounded engineer. Our stack is es6/react/redux on the frontend
and rails on the backend.

Everyone here is passionate about design and bringing consumer-grade product
to the enterprise.

Send me an email if you're in Vancouver or if anything caught your attention!

-> justin@dooly.ai

------
unignorant
Neon Exchange (NEX) | Engineering and Blockchain Roles | Remote |
[https://neonexchange.org](https://neonexchange.org)

NEX is building the first high performance, cross-chain decentralized exchange
(DEX). Today's DEXs cannot handle large order volume and in general offer very
poor usability. Further, unlike most centralized exchanges, users cannot trade
in national currencies. We are solving this problem through a fast, off-chain
matching engine and a global network of banking partners. We are also among
the first blockchain projects to launch a token as a fully regulated and
compliant European security.

Our founders are responsible for creating CoZ, one of the largest open source
blockchain communities
([https://github.com/CityOfZion](https://github.com/CityOfZion)), where we
have created software used by hundreds of thousands of users. Collectively,
our team includes PhDs from Stanford and ETH Zurich, YC alumni, and award
winning designers.

Some tech highlights:

\- Elixir for our matching engine

\- React / Redux for our front-end components

\- NEO and Ethereum for smart contracts

We are looking for front-end and back-end engineers, developers familiar smart
contracts, and PhD-level researchers in security or distributed systems. Email
me for more information: ethan@neonexchange.org

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
PRIVATE INTERNET ACCESS |
[https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/)
| DevOps, Rails and Desktop Engineers | Full-Time Private Internet Access is a
VPN service which brings security and privacy to the average user that’s fast
and simple to use.

We’re an activist organization at heart and are significant donors for
organizations such as the EFF, Freenode, Fight for the Future, Creative
Commons, FSF, Linux Mint, Arch Linux, etc. You can learn more about the
companies we support here:
[https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/pages/companies-we-
spo...](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/pages/companies-we-spo..).

We’re looking for experienced DevOps, Rails and Desktop (JS+Ruby) Engineers
anywhere in the world. You will work on both the VPN service as well as our
new product ventures as we continue to make amazing privacy products.

We offer: - Competitive Salaries - Flexible Vacation Time - Experienced
Engineers

For US Employees we also offer: - Health/Dental/Vision paid 100% for Employee
and Employee + Spouse - Employer paid STD, LTD, and Life/AD&D

If you’re interested about learning more about the positions, please email
jobs@privateinternetaccess.com with cover letter and resume.

------
Yertis
HealthWiz (YC S17) | Software Engineering, Data Engineer, Data Scientist | New
York, NY | Onsite | Full-time

HealthWiz is a predictive analytics and data platform for the healthcare
industry. Our API powers digital healthcare companies and insurances with
accurate and comprehensive data on doctors, insurance plans, and healthcare
costs. We're a small team (3 people now, expected to grow to ~6-7 by the end
of the year). We're hiring for both data science and software engineering.

While at this stage we all wear many hats, for the Software/Data Engineer, you
would be working on:

\- Scaling out our data collection, normalization and modeling efforts to help
build a best in class healthcare data platform \- Building, designing,
improving, and launching new API features. To learn more, see:
[https://healthwiz.readme.io/docs](https://healthwiz.readme.io/docs)

For the Data Scientist, you would be working on:

\- Owning all aspects of analytics across company to drive company strategy
and suite of data products \- Building proprietary predictive models from
existing internal datasets and new datasets you develop

If you're interested, check out
[https://www.myhealthwiz.com/join](https://www.myhealthwiz.com/join) or reach
out to us at team@myhealthwiz.com!

------
k70841
Element Science | Senior Software Engineer, Data Systems | San Francisco, CA |
Onsite only | JD @ [https://www.elementscience.com/senior-software-engineer-
data...](https://www.elementscience.com/senior-software-engineer-data-
systems/)

Element Science | Firmware Test / SW Quality Engineer | San Francisco, CA |
Onsite only | JD @ [https://www.elementscience.com/firmware-test-
engineer/](https://www.elementscience.com/firmware-test-engineer/)

Element Science | Product Test Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Onsite only | JD
@ [https://www.elementscience.com/product-test-
engineer/](https://www.elementscience.com/product-test-engineer/)

Element Science | Clinical Project Manager | San Francisco, CA | Onsite only |
JD @ [https://www.elementscience.com/clinical-project-
manager/](https://www.elementscience.com/clinical-project-manager/)

Element Science is a San Francisco based medical device and digital health
company at the intersection of wearable devices, precision medicine, and
lifesaving therapeutics. We're at Series B stage and backed by Google Ventures
and Third Rock Ventures.

------
capkutay
Striim ([http://www.striim.com/](http://www.striim.com/)) | Palo Alto
Headquarters San Francisco Bay Area | Full-Time | UI/UX Designer | Solutions
Architects | Onsite in SF Bay Area

Striim is an enterprise-grade real-time, streaming analytics product deployed
at some of the largest Fortune 100 companies, solving mission critical
problems. We work with cutting edge big data analytics technologies and we're
recognized as one of the best places to work in the San Francisco Bay Area by
multiple publications.

Striim is hiring a UI/UX designer with a special interest in data products:
data visualization, data exploration, interactive analysis. The role includes
working with the product team to turn requirements into beautiful, detailed,
intuitive UX workflows for excellent UI engineering team to use as their blue
prints. You should have experience working on technical products that require
you to learn certain data concepts (SQL, visualization techniques, data
exploration techniques).

Striim is also hiring Solutions Architects who love diving into real world
analytics problems around cybersecurity, fraud, and machine learning.

Detailed descriptions and applications for both positions can be found here:

[http://www.striim.com/careers/](http://www.striim.com/careers/)

[https://www.striim.com/careers/?p=job%2Foni97fwF](https://www.striim.com/careers/?p=job%2Foni97fwF)

------
dsil
Clover Health | San Francisco, CA or Jersey City, NJ | Software Engineers &
Data Scientists | Full-Time ONSITE Clover is reinventing health insurance by
working to keep people healthier. We're looking for seasoned engineers and
data scientists to help us solve the most complicated problem in the world:
healthcare. We're using sophisticated data analytics, custom software, and
machine learning to coordinate care and build a clearer model of our member's
health and risk factors. We are on a mission to help seniors and low-income
members live healthier while keeping costs down. This is an opportunity for
those who want to be at the intersection of health and technology and thrive
in a collaborative environment as well as the freedom of self-direction.

Tech Stack: Postgres, Python, Flask/Django, Frontend: React Cloud Services:
Aptible, AWS, GCP Data Stack: Airflow

If you are interested in any of the Data Science and Engineering roles:
[https://www.cloverhealth.com/en/about-
us/careers](https://www.cloverhealth.com/en/about-us/careers)

To learn more about working here, check out our tech blog:
[https://technology.cloverhealth.com/](https://technology.cloverhealth.com/)

------
late2part
Crowdstrike | Irvine, Sunnyvale, Seattle, DC, Other Cities, Remote | Fulltime
| ONSITE or REMOTE |
[http://www.crowdstrike.com/](http://www.crowdstrike.com/) CrowdStrike Stops
Breaches. We're a rapidly growing company that raised $100M from awesome
investors like Accel, CapitalG, Warburg Pincus, March Capital, and Telstra.

We're growing our team of software and devops engineers to help scale our
automation of our software and systems. Give us a shout if you're interested
in the following areas, with other information listed at :
[http://www.crowdstrike.com/careers/](http://www.crowdstrike.com/careers/)

My team is hiring folks to help with Network Engineering, Linux Automation
(Thanks Linus!!), and Virtualization.

We have a real devops approach - very egalitarian and enabling of engineers.

There's tremendous mutual respect and as a result, we get a lot of leading
edge stuff done very efficiently.

Come join us! Contact us at
[http://www.crowdstrike.com/careers/](http://www.crowdstrike.com/careers/).
You're welcome to ping me at alan dot hannan at crowd strike dot com for any
questions. I manage a team here and enjoy my job and coworkers.

------
akbar501
Tenable | SF / Bay Area | ONSITE or REMOTE Software Engineer, Sr. Software
Engineer, Principal Engineer, Engineering Manager

We're hiring at all skill levels.

Tenable is a rapidly growing network security company. We’re expanding our
engineering team to keep up with our rapid customer and revenue growth.

Tenable.io is the first comprehensive cyber exposure platform. You will be
joining a team that is building a streaming data pipeline using Kafka and
Java/Kotlin. This is a great opportunity to have a significant impact.

In terms of skills, you should be able to develop, deploy and maintain a
microservice written in Java/Kotlin or another language that runs on the JVM,
that exposes a REST API, calls other REST APIs, parses and produces JSON,
reads/writes to/from a data store (PG/Aurora, or whatever). If you're applying
to one of the more senior roles, then you should also understand how to
instrument your code (telemetry, logs, etc.), and ideally understand retries
with backoffs, ideally circuit breakers, etc. If you already know Kafka that's
a plus. AWS, GCP or Azure experience is needed.

Interview process

We interview quickly. Our goal is 5-10 business days for the entire process.
\- Cultural fit with Director Engineering (i.e. me) \- Technical interview
with 2 peers \- Coding challenge (practical exercise similar to what you'll
actually do) \- Decision

I'm the Director of Engineering, Ingest and Pipelines. You can reach me at
aahmed @ tenable.com. Please put "HN" in the subject line.

------
hlaureano
Sidecar | Philadelphia, PA - Onsite Only | Software Engineer (SRE),
JavaScript, Cloud Admin | Full Time
[http://sidecar.applytojob.com/apply](http://sidecar.applytojob.com/apply)

Sidecar is a fast-growing adtech startup that has built a technology from the
ground up to tackle the challenges retailers face in data-driven e-commerce
channels. Our software is machine learning and algorithmic in nature, so it's
able to spot trends and continually improve campaigns for Google Shopping,
Facebook dynamic ads, and Bing Shopping. Our over-arching tech stack is Go,
Python, React, Node, Microservices, and AWS.

Below are our current roles:

    
    
      -  Software Engineer (SRE) http://sidecar.applytojob.com/apply/OT5zkCM2FL/Software-Engineer-Site-Reliability-Team
    
      -  Lead JavaScript Engineer http://sidecar.applytojob.com/apply/leaFD9pHNl/Lead-JavaScript-Engineer
    
      -  Senior JavaScript Engineer http://sidecar.applytojob.com/apply/cTu8hjAdND/Senior-JavaScript-Engineer
    
      -  Senior Cloud Administrator http://sidecar.applytojob.com/apply/RhhJde7diR/Senior-Cloud-Administrator
    

*These are all full time positions.

Feel free to reach me at hoshi@getsidecar.com as well.

------
pms1969
Finbourne Technology | DevOps Engineer | London, UK | Onsite - Full time |
[https://www.finbourne.com/careers](https://www.finbourne.com/careers)

Operational Engineer ====================

This is an engineering/developer role for someone with an operational
inclination; devopsy if you will. You'll be keen to learn new tech and find
the best way to deploy, backup, destroy and recreate it without users ever
knowing the difference.

As part of the FINBOURNE team, you'll be required to help build out a
federated kubernetes cluster with automatic fail-over capability, develop
services to assist with the on-boarding/off-boarding of team members and
clients, develop chatops, and to find innovative ways of solving the
operational challenges that we face day to day. Any level engineer will be
considered for this role.

We are looking for demonstrable experience in two or more of the following:
Kubernetes, Golang, *Nix shell scripting, C# (dotnet core), Concourse and AWS.
Once in role, you will be offered mentoring and time to research unfamiliar
areas of expertise that are critical to your success in the company.

If any of that excites you, and you think you'd like to join a fantastic,
vibrant and challenging environment, please get in touch.
careers@finbourne.com

\- Strictly no agencies -

------
it-deshaw
The D. E. Shaw Group - Software Developer - New York, NY

The D. E. Shaw group brings together some of the best minds in computer
science, mathematics, physics, and engineering to work at the intersection of
finance and technology. Members of our versatile technical staff exhibit a
range of strong quantitative and programming abilities, with software
developers and quantitative analysts collaborating on challenging problems
that directly impact the firm's continued success.

Quality and innovation are imperative for creating computationally-intensive
solutions for trading profitably in markets around the globe. Developers bring
strong analytical, mathematical, and software design skills to a variety of
projects, including the formulation of statistical models for our computerized
trading strategies, distributed system development, real-time data analysis,
and the creation of tools for advanced mathematical modeling. Technology is an
integral part of virtually everything we do and our team enjoys access to some
of the most advanced computing resources in the world. Successful candidates
have traditionally been the top students in their programs and have extensive
software development experience. We welcome outstanding candidates at all
experience levels.

Please email me directly at Isaac.Torres@deshaw.com

------
jakubk
Skyscanner | full-time senior and lead hires | London, Barcelona, Edinburgh,
Glasgow, Budapest, Sofia, Shenzhen | ONSITE, VISA
[https://www.skyscanner.net/jobs/](https://www.skyscanner.net/jobs/)

We're one of the biggest travel search products in the world. We have a unique
position in the market and are continuing our incredible growth as a tech
company. We'll soon be a top-100 website in the world by traffic.

Hiring at an experienced level in lots of disciplines: backend with
microservices & distributed systems, big data & data science & machine
learning, full stack (modern frontend + api skills), designers, product, iOS &
Android. Languages we like and have great tooling for: Java, Python,
JavaScript & NodeJS.

We have a number of offices in Europe, and are focusing on Scotland, London
and Barcelona in particular.

We want to hire great people to solve large-scale challenges and build
industry-leading new products. In short, if you've got good software industry
and tech company experience, know what best practices look like, and have the
drive to improve product and people around you, we're interested.

I see a lot of freedom, responsibility, accountability here. We have room to
make decisions, move fast, and the encouragement to make things better. It's
exciting.

Please ping me an email at jakub.kadlubiec@skyscanner.net if you want me to
refer you, and/or have questions.

Permanent & onsite roles only. Relocation / visa assistance for senior roles.

------
superfutura
Heartbeat | Software Engineer, Marketing Lead, Chief Operating Officer | New
York | Onsite | Full-Time |
[https://heartbeathealth.com](https://heartbeathealth.com)

We believe in redesigning the field of cardiology to be more inclusive and
improve quality of life at any age. Our practices focus on early diagnosis and
management that empowers people to feel better, live healthier, understand
their heart, and most importantly — have access to a trusted clinical team
anywhere. We are a multidisciplinary team of doctors, educators, engineers,
and researchers making prevention as simple as getting your heart checked.

The first step to protecting your heart is to understand it inside and out. We
offer a suite of comprehensive tests and services for your heart that you can
book now — no referral needed. Our clinical team follows data-driven methods,
uses the latest diagnostic techniques, and is committed to communicating with
you on an ongoing and personal level. Pricing is competitive and transparent
to make preventive care accessible.

[https://bit.ly/heartbeat-engineering](https://bit.ly/heartbeat-engineering) |
[https://bit.ly/heartbeat-operations](https://bit.ly/heartbeat-operations) |
[https://bit.ly/heartbeat-marketing](https://bit.ly/heartbeat-marketing)

or apply on Angel.co -
[https://angel.co/useheartbeat/jobs](https://angel.co/useheartbeat/jobs)

------
franc118
Instructure | Salt Lake City | Full-Time(FT) | Software Engineering, Senior
Software Engineer | Remote-friendly (must be able to work legally in the US)

Instructure was founded to define, develop, and deploy superior, easy-to-use
software. (And that’s what we did/do/will keep on doing.) We are dedicated to
the fight against iffy, mothbally, shoddy software. We make better, more
usable tools for teaching and learning (you know, stuff people will actually
use) that enable a better connected and more open edtech ecosystem. More about
us -
[https://www.instructure.com/careers/](https://www.instructure.com/careers/)

We are hiring engineers passionate about using data to gain insight, drive
behavior and improve our products. Our software helps millions of users learn
and grow. Come help accelerate the learning process by developing data-centric
features for K-12, higher education and corporate users.

Some of the tools we use include - Scala, Javascript, Postgres, Apache Flink,
Apache Spark, AWS Services

For more info check out our job posting at
[https://jobs.lever.co/instructure/d0f2f3b6-4346-4ff3-a416-d6...](https://jobs.lever.co/instructure/d0f2f3b6-4346-4ff3-a416-d62ac110181d)

------
leegutman
Enigma|New York, NY|On-site, Full-
time|[https://www.enigma.com/](https://www.enigma.com/)

Did you ever think about New York City Restaurant Inspections and how Big
Apple restaurants stack up, to what is exactly coming into US ports in each
and every container, or how new drugs actually get approved by the FDA? The
answers to these questions exist in specific and separate public datasets, but
together, they can provide a vast and powerful view of what’s happening in the
world.

Enigma was founded in 2012 in order to centralize and normalize public data
globally (think Google for public data). We believe that free and open
societies can’t exist without open and timely access to public data. Data that
helps the public hold governments accountable, can also be used creatively to
address significant social problems. Enigma's mission is to build the
technology and solutions that will empower people to interpret and improve,
the world around them.

We're hiring Software Engineers, Data Engineers & Data Scientists to help
scale our product development efforts.

Check out our careers page for more info:
[https://www.enigma.com/careers/openings](https://www.enigma.com/careers/openings)

~~~
atomicnumber1
Do you sponsor VISA for internationals ?

~~~
amf2234
Do you offer summer internships?

~~~
atomicnumber1
You replied to wrong comment.

------
cathyravelin
Ravelin | Software Engineers | London, UK | Full-time | Onsite

A post Series A tech startup building a fraud detection and prevention
platform.

We are hiring for a number of Engineering Positions:

* Fullstack (Mid/Senior): [https://ravelin.workable.com/j/86F7A0B946](https://ravelin.workable.com/j/86F7A0B946)

* Devops (Junior/Mid): [https://ravelin.workable.com/j/AF0D7439DE](https://ravelin.workable.com/j/AF0D7439DE)

* VP Engineering: [https://ravelin.workable.com/j/2F0648699E](https://ravelin.workable.com/j/2F0648699E)

* Senior Backend: [https://ravelin.workable.com/j/55ADB73093](https://ravelin.workable.com/j/55ADB73093)

* Senior Javascript: [https://ravelin.workable.com/j/3F5E58D416](https://ravelin.workable.com/j/3F5E58D416)

Tech stack includes: Golang, GCP; Linux; NoSQL/BigTable; PostgreSQL;
Zookeeper; ElasticSearch; Bigquery; distributed, highly available
microservices; CI/CD.

For more information on stack see: [https://syslog.ravelin.com/ravelin-
technology-stack-1e957a46...](https://syslog.ravelin.com/ravelin-technology-
stack-1e957a469388)

Apply through the links above or email cathy@ravelin.com

------
sara_komoot
Komoot | Backend Engineer (AWS) | Full-Time | REMOTE

Millions of people discover nature with our apps: We help our users find great
places and the best routes for cycling and hiking. To help us continue to do
so, we are looking for a passionate backend engineer to build the future of
outdoor guides with us—and to inspire people to explore more of the great
outdoors every day. As a lean startup, we aim for impact and look for
pragmatic solutions based on the latest infrastructure and platforms. As
komoot’s next backend engineer, you know the importance of self-healing and
scaling systems, you build your software stack accordingly—and you always find
simple solutions to complex problems.

Your key responsibilities

-Implement new features closely together with our web and mobile developers, designers, copywriters and product managers.

-Keep our system state-of-the-art and resilient as load and features increase.

-Join the challenge of operating an auto-scaling fleet of 50+ EC2 instances, SQS, DynamoDb, Lambda, Kinesis and more, all within the AWS universe.

-Build new and improve existing micro-services, primarily in Java or Kotlin.

More information and application available at:
[https://www.komoot.com/jobs/backend-
engineer](https://www.komoot.com/jobs/backend-engineer)

------
contingencies
Infinite Food | Mechanical Design Engineers / Mechanical Engineers | Shenzhen,
China | $neg + equity available | Full-time or REMOTE |
[http://8-food.com/](http://8-food.com/)

Early stage Shenzhen-based, Hong Kong registered company with two years of IP
seeking talented Mechanical Design Engineers with fluency in Solidworks.
Working language is English, Mandarin or regional languages well regarded.
Broad range of interesting work focusing on automation and industrial
products, rapid prototyping and iteration with supporting electrical,
software, logistics and machine learning engineers. Experience with CFD (heat,
fluid and airflow modeling), electrical and food safety regulation in any
market, production in thermoform, injection molding, blow molding, extrusion
well regarded. Private office in Shenzhen (Houhai, near HK/Shenzhen Wan border
crossing). Physical presence encouraged but not a daily requirement.

Mandarin speakers well regarded, but Chinese knowledge is not required. Clear
written technical communication in English is mandatory. Skills and experience
first, qualifications a distant second. We respect execution.

Email in profile, please include 'Candidate: Mechanical Engineer' in subject.
No recruiters.

------
Skipperchat
Lead Backend Developer |Skipper chat|SF(Onsite)- Full-Time|

Do you love to code?

Group chats evolved. Skipper is the virtual living room that friends,
communities, and families have been waiting for. By removing the friction from
the connection process, Skipper makes it easy to have deeper, more meaningful
connections with the people you love.

Opportunity: to be Engineering hire #1 with a massive amount of impact.

We value: experience in building systems used by millions of people.

Ideally: A generalist that is comfortable and excited to tackle any challenge.

You might be perfect for this role if you:

-Love proactively finding problems and fixing them -Are a self-learner, a self-starter, and a finisher -Love working in smaller, tight-knit teams (currently 3) -Are constantly curious and self-driven

Technical expertise necessary:

\- Min. of 3-4 years of Javascript, Node.js, Express.js, MongoDB, and Redis.
\- Deep understanding of RESTful APIs \- Experience with GraphQL \- Experience
deploying and maintaining a micro-service architecture \- Significant AWS,
SQL, and Linux experience \- Experience with server-less infrastructure
paradigms (AWS Lamda, etc)

Skills SQL, MongoDB, Node.js, Redis, REST APIs, Express.js, AWS, Graph Ql

[https://angel.co/skipperchat/jobs/323439-lead-backend-
engine...](https://angel.co/skipperchat/jobs/323439-lead-backend-engineer)

------
sgt
Mezzanine | Product Developer | Cape Town/Stellenbosch, South Africa | Full-
Time | ONSITE

We deliver mobile-enabled solutions to companies doing business in Africa.
With an estimated 800 million mobile subscribers in Africa, we view mobile
technology as a major enabler for economic growth. We're a subsidiary of
Vodacom South Africa.

Our solutions cut costs, increases efficiency, improves risk management and
provides unrivaled access to users across the continent. Mezzanine works with
mobile network companies to provide solutions across multiple industries, with
our main focus being Healthcare, Agriculture and Education.

Our platform is a centralized mobile and enterprise service environment that
enables our clients with the deployment of vertical specific (e.g. health,
agriculture, education) solutions. Once a solution is deployed on the platform
authorized users can securely access it via the web (HTML5), a native
application on a mobile phone, USSD or SMS. Our aim is to decrease the cost of
delivering; and increase efficiency and accessibility to business services
across Africa.

Our tech stack is a mixture of JavaScript and our own Helium DSL (Domain
Specific Language), Java and PostgreSQL. We are Java lovers and also use
Python internally.

Right now we are looking for people at a junior to intermediate skill level.
We look for individuals good work ethic and willingness to learn new
technologies. Note that we do allow some REMOTE days during the week, but
you'll need to come into the office a couple days a week.

Let me know if you are interested - tk(at)mezzanineware(dot)com

------
blutack
Vercer | Senior Software Engineer | Full time | ONSITE | ~£90K-100K (total
package) | London, UK

Vercer is a 2 year old fund operating in commodities, set up by one of the
leading figures in the oil derivatives market. Want a price on some fuel for
your cargo ship? We are the guys you call (literally - our sector still relies
heavily on voice trading).

In an industry dominated by pen, paper and creaking Excel macros our team has
built one of the leading trading management systems in the market and this
cutting edge technology is a large part of Vercer’s rapid rise in the sector.

We are looking for a senior back-end developer who wants to come in, try new
things and make a big impact on a new space. You will be part of a team of 4,
along with the CTO, back end and front end developers.

We offer:

\- Lots of ownership over projects (choice of technology etc)

\- Great compensation & bonuses

\- Flexible hours

\- Easily accessible offices in City of London

\- Pool table/fancy coffee machine/snacks

We use Python, Go, C#/F# and others - whatever is most appropriate for the job
in hand. We'd expect to see plenty of experience writing production code in at
least one of those as well as solid experience with relational/time series
databases.

No finance experience is necessary, but if you have an interest in crypto
currency that would be useful.

Feel free to get in touch with me if you have any questions or are interested
in applying - groberts@vercer.co.uk

------
eabraham
Handy | Software Engineers | NYC | ONSITE

Https://www.handy.com/careers

Handy is changing the way the world buys services by connecting customers with
vetted, independent, local service professionals in a fast, convenient and
reliable way - at the tap of a button.

We are a collaborative team of about 100 people across marketing, ops,
customer support, product, data, finance and engineering, and our headquarters
is located in the Flatiron District, NYC.

Our stack is Javascript, Ruby on Rails, and MySQL but we believe that smart
engineers from any background can become effective on our codebase quickly.

I’m currently an Engineering Manager with almost 10 years of hands on software
experience. Feel free to reach out to me directly at eabrahamsen@<our domain>
if you have any questions.

Here is some recent news about Handy. [https://www.inc.com/nina-ojeda/amazon-
has-stiff-competition-...](https://www.inc.com/nina-ojeda/amazon-has-stiff-
competition-with-handys-new-wayfair-partnership.html )
[https://blogs.wsj.com/cio/2017/05/09/handy-ceo-oisin-
hanraha...](https://blogs.wsj.com/cio/2017/05/09/handy-ceo-oisin-hanrahan-
says-data-science-key-to-startups-model/)

------
meredydd
Anvil | Developer at Large | Cambridge, UK | Onsite

Anvil is a platform for building full-stack web apps with nothing but Python.
We’re looking for a developer with good communications skills to help people
build awesome things with Anvil.

We were on the front page yesterday ("I love this"; "Super cool", "Can't wait
to try it"):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16728706](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16728706)

Our customers range from tiny startups to huge tech companies, and they say
similar things. Check out our six-minute demo; I promise you it’s worth it:
[https://anvil.works/#about](https://anvil.works/#about)

You’ll be building example applications, writing tutorials, and helping our
users build their apps. You don’t need to be a Python expert already, but you
will be pretty soon: most of the code you write will be read by someone
working out how to do what you’re doing! Don’t worry - you’ll have the Anvil
authors themselves to get you up to speed. Joining a startup this early means
you can help shape who we are, as well as who you are in the company. You'll
also be shaping how everyone uses a shiny new development tool. We’re
friendly, open, and have good work-life balance - and we want to stay that
way. Come join in!

My email is in my profile, or you can drop us a line at
recruitment@anvil.works. A less HN-specific version of this post is at
[https://anvil.works/jobs](https://anvil.works/jobs)

------
ChronosKey
Heap (YC W13) | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Fulltime |
[https://heapanalytics.com](https://heapanalytics.com)

Help us bring data science to the masses. We're a small team building the
analytics engine that powers 6,000 companies and helps them make smarter
decisions.

Heap automates away the pain of data. Other analytics tools require you to
define events upfront and manually instrument code. Instead, Heap
automatically captures everything: clicks, submissions, taps, etc. This lets
our users analyze data instantly and retroactively, without writing code.

We’d particularly like to get to know you if:

\- you communicate with clarity and precision. We care about this almost as
much as your technical ability.

\- you're passionate, even if it's not about analytics. There should be
something you know more about than anyone on our team.

\- you’ve written 10,000 lines of code that look embarrassing in retrospect.
... and you've written 10,000 lines of good code since then.

Our app-layer stack is TypeScript, React, Node.js, Redis, and PostgreSQL.

Under the hood, Heap is powered by CoffeeScript, Scala, ZooKeeper, Kafka, and
CitusDB.

If you are interested, please email at anojh@heapanalytics.com or visit
[https://heapanalytics.com/jobs](https://heapanalytics.com/jobs)

------
phantomlord
DocTalk (YC W17) | Android Engineers, iOS Engineers, Full stack Engineers |
Hyderabad, IN | Onsite | Full-time

At DocTalk, we’re working hard to revolutionize patient care while improving
doctors’ lives. We’re improving medical outcomes and changing how people take
care of their health in India. Our product works across platforms and we’re
looking for engineers with deep understanding and experience with all parts of
the stack to join our team. Shipping valuable features requires close
coordination between database, API, frontend, and mobile workstreams; DocTalk
engineers commonly pair and rotate focus between these responsibilities. We
consistently work with new technologies, and thus value professionals who are
open to learning new things, regardless of pre-existing comfort zones. DocTalk
software engineers might solve any of the following problems:

• Build backend microservices

• Integrate 3rd party services and data pipelines to drive underwriting
decisions

• Build and maintain a codebase downloaded more than 10000 times

• Triage bugs and exceptions reported in production

• Create intelligent monitors for key customer experiences and risk-relevant
events

• Automate daily accounting and financial statements for the company

• Measure and optimize API performance

Email vishesh@getdoctalk.com with your LinkedIn/Github/Resume and please
mention you saw the post on HN!

------
thorntonarthur
Storefront | New York City | ONSITE | Vice President, Engineering Storefront |
New York City | ONSITE | Full-stack engineer Storefront | Paris, FR | ONSITE |
Full-stack Engineer

Storefront is the world’s leading short-term retail marketplace. We are a
platform that makes retail accessible to anyone in the world. We make it
possible for brands to easily find and book short-term retail space to sell
their idea anywhere and for space owners to fill their vacant spaces fast.

\---

Storefront is seeking a VP of Engineering who will be responsible for leading
a growing team of engineers located in multiple countries. You will work with
our Head of Product and optimize the engineering process to execute on
projects. As a key member of the senior management team, you want to create an
environment that is motivational, collaborative, and execution-oriented all
while delivering well-built solutions to our users.

Read more and apply here:
[https://storefront.workable.com/j/2853244C19](https://storefront.workable.com/j/2853244C19)

\---

Storefront is also actively building our Engineering team and is seeking
skilled full-stack software engineers to work onsite in New York City or
Paris, FR. Our tech stack includes Ruby on Rails (Ruby 2.x and Rails 4.x),
Node, Angular, Elixir, Postgres, ElasticSearch, and Heroku. Salary is very
competitive for each city.

Read more and apply here:
[https://storefront.workable.com/j/88E0A6B039](https://storefront.workable.com/j/88E0A6B039)

------
dougiebuckets
Angular Engineer | Syracuse, NY / Remote (US) | Full-Time Contractor

We’re a women-owned business that helps B2B organizations turn great ideas
into software. We specialize in the following industries: defense, drones,
security, and healthcare IT.

We are looking for a talented Angular engineer to help architect and develop
large and small scale applications alongside our exciting collection of
clients. We work with everyone from first time founders to multinational
Fortune 1000 companies. Whether it’s a new application or an existing project,
we design, develop, and test with simplicity and scalability in mind.

As a software engineering team we focus on the importance of fundamental
problem solving and rely heavily on horizontal decision-making. We believe in
autonomy and individuality, and take ownership of our work and our decisions.
We’re looking for an individual with a deep understanding of Angular and
JavaScript who shares these ideals.

We seek to hire a full-time contractor for a three month engagement, with
potential for full-time employment if everything goes well.

Interested?

We'd love the opportunity to chat with you! team@upstate.agency. You can learn
more about the position here:
[http://upstate.agency/angular.pdf](http://upstate.agency/angular.pdf)

------
madh
Facebook | Solutions Engineer | Menlo Park, NYC, Seattle, Austin, London,
Dublin, Seoul, Singapore | Onsite Solutions Engineers at Facebook spend
roughly half their time working with product engineering teams and writing
production code. The other half of their time is spent working directly with
partners to form and execute their Facebook technology strategy.

It is a great role for an engineer that would rather be in a cross-functional
role where a typical week includes releasing production features, visiting a
client's marketing and engineering teams, and brainstorming new products and
features.

More about the role is available at
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/life/solutions-
engineering-...](https://www.facebook.com/careers/life/solutions-engineering-
at-facebook) .

Job listings are available at
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/search/?q=solutions%20engin...](https://www.facebook.com/careers/search/?q=solutions%20engineer)
.

Facebook | Solutions Engineering Manager, Southern Europe | Paris | Onsite

We also have a great opportunity for an engineering manager that would like to
support a team in Paris. You would support a distributed team, so some travel
would be required. Roughly half the time would be spent on people management,
with the other half on Solutions Engineering work.

We are looking for someone fluent in French.

If you would like to apply or have any questions, feel free to send me an
email at hiten@fb.com .

------
masturay
Life360 | San Diego, San Francisco HQ | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://www.life360.com/jobs](https://www.life360.com/jobs)

Life360 helps protect and connect families by offering intelligent location
sharing, coordination, and driving safety features. As the largest source of
family driving data in the world, Life360 develops features that leverage
advanced smartphone sensor tech to do things like driver monitoring, crash
detection, and provide emergency response. Founded in 2008, Life360 has raised
$90M in venture capital and is headquartered in San Francisco.

Read about engineering at Life360 here
[https://medium.com/life360-engineering](https://medium.com/life360-engineering)
for more information about the company visit
[https://www.life360.com](https://www.life360.com).

Some of our open positions are

* Head of Design/User Experience

* Senior Software Engineer, Platform (Scala/Akka)

* Test Engineer (San Diego, CA)

a complete list here
[https://www.life360.com/jobs](https://www.life360.com/jobs)

If you have any questions or are just curious about something you can reach
out to me at bipin (at) life360 (dot) com, I work on the android team here.

~~~
wishinghand
You didn't mention what positions you're looking for. You should at least
highlight the top priority ones.

~~~
masturay
Thanks for the feedback, just updated the positions we are looking to fill.

------
cdubie
Life insurance is a $130B market where 98% of policies are sold through
financial advisors and life insurance agents. Ladder is building a new type of
insurance company that is all digital from the ground up and sells directly to
consumers. We are a growing team of innovators going after this huge market by
putting the user at the center of product design. We are creating a company
built on technology, design, and data science so users can get the coverage
they want and need. -Know and understand our data elements and architecture
deeply and comprehensively

-Use your expertise in modeling, quantitative analysis, and data mining to inform core business expansion, feature development, and channel optimization. Robust data science is foundational to Ladder’s business model. The work you do will have long term strategic impact, as well as strong value for short term decisions and prioritizations.

-Build production machine learning models; your models will create new best practices in real time underwriting.

-Collaborate with world class team members across engineering, product, risk, finance, and marketing Report to the head of engineering

[https://github.com/ladderlife](https://github.com/ladderlife)

If this sounds like you email me at casey@ladderlife.com

------
abgriff
SingleOps | Fullstack Engineer | Atlanta, GA | REMOTE, Full-time |
[https://singleops.com/careers/](https://singleops.com/careers/) SingleOps is
a rapidly growing, Atlanta based, SaaS platform for mobile field workforces
like tree care services, landscaping, pest control, healthcare — anyone who
regularly coordinates employees in the field. The platform combines estimates,
scheduling, time tracking, CRM, invoicing, and QuickBooks syncing with a
mobile-first interface for teams on the go. Think of it as a cloud-ERP
solution like NetSuite, but much easier to use and geared towards field
service companies. We've found or niche in the Green space and are looking to
scale and double our entire team this year. We use a Ruby on Rails stack, and
this year we're transitioning to React as well as hopefully React Native for
mobile. We're looking for a Fullstack Web Application Engineer, as well as
other sales, marketing and customer success positions. You can fill out the
form at [https://singleops.com/careers/](https://singleops.com/careers/) or
email me directly at adam@singleops.com

------
Thomvis
Highstreet | iOS Engineer | Utrecht, The Netherlands | Onsite

We're building a native app platform that powers retail apps for brands around
the world. We're a small team of engineers in a growing company (~15 people in
total), focussed on building innovative apps with an excellent user experience
and that deliver business to our customers.

We're looking for iOS Engineers with experience in creating well-architected
mobile apps that offer a great user experience. When you come work with us,
your first code is guaranteed to ship within two weeks. We care about our
process to ensure bugs are caught, in your code and mine. We have a shared
sense of responsibility throughout the company to keep complexity to a minimum
and care about code quality. We're not just building for the now, we're in it
for the long run.

About the company:
[https://www.highstreetmobile.com](https://www.highstreetmobile.com)

About the job opening & apply at: [https://highstreet-mobile-
retail.homerun.co/ios-engineer/en](https://highstreet-mobile-
retail.homerun.co/ios-engineer/en)

About me: I'm the lead mobile developer, working with the iOS & Android teams.
Happy to answer any questions!

------
iamspoilt
Wiivv | Software & Computer Vision Engineer | Vancouver, Canada | Full-Time |
ONSITE | [https://wiivv.com/](https://wiivv.com/)

Who are we? Wiivv is a bionics company that creates custom, 3D printed gear
using body-perfect capture technology, accessible by everyone from a
smartphone. We are starting our journey by building a better foundation for
every step you take with made-to-fit-you insoles and footwear.

We are looking to hire a Software Engineer and Computer Vision Engineer to
work on leading edge platform which brings together a unique combination of
eCommerce, 3D printing, and wearables.

\- As a Software Engineer, you will design and develop major components of the
platform and 3rd party integrations.

\- As a Computer Vision Engineer, you will research and develop image
processing algorithms for object detection / classification, image fusion,
image stabilization, etc. As such, you should have a firm grasp of image
processing, optimization, state estimation, and embedded vision algorithms.

\- Job postings:
[https://wiivv.com/pages/careers](https://wiivv.com/pages/careers)

If interested (and a U.S / Canadian citizen or permanent resident), send your
resume to rafay.aleem[at]wiivv.com

------
ariabuckles
Horizons School of Technology | Instructor / Software Engineer (JavaScript) |
San Francisco, CA | ONSITE

Horizons is building the modern technology university. We're building a better
software bootcamp and helping interested students learn about tech and
programming. If you've TA'd in the past or enjoy explaining things (and
thinking about how to do that well), we'd love to talk to you. I'm one of the
instructors and we're looking for more to join for our high enrolment this
summer.

About us: [https://www.joinhorizons.com/faq](https://www.joinhorizons.com/faq)

Job listings: [https://angel.co/joinhorizons/jobs/307522-software-
engineeri...](https://angel.co/joinhorizons/jobs/307522-software-engineering-
instructor) [https://angel.co/joinhorizons/jobs/181014-junior-
instructor-...](https://angel.co/joinhorizons/jobs/181014-junior-instructor-
lead-teaching-assistant)

Email Darwish (darwish@joinhorizons.com) or me (aria@joinhorizons.com) if you
have questions. If you're interested in chatting about edtech and teaching,
I'd love to hear from you!

------
SpotHeroHiring
SpotHero | Chicago, IL | [http://spothero.com](http://spothero.com) SpotHero
is changing parking, and our tools will redefine the transportation industry.
With over a million cars parked, fast growth, and solid funding
([https://angel.co/spothero](https://angel.co/spothero)), SpotHero offers
countless ways to make an impact on the company and your career.

Engineering Manager, Platform (Data & Search) -
[https://spothero.com/careers/1051422](https://spothero.com/careers/1051422)
(Chicago or remote)

Senior Engineer, Acquisitions -
[https://spothero.com/careers/1049855](https://spothero.com/careers/1049855)
(Chicago or remote)

Senior Engineer, Consumer -
[https://spothero.com/careers/1019222](https://spothero.com/careers/1019222)
(Chicago or remote)

Senior Engineer, Search -
[https://spothero.com/careers/988520](https://spothero.com/careers/988520)
(Chicago or remote)

Staff Engineer, Search -
[https://spothero.com/careers/993048](https://spothero.com/careers/993048)
(Chicago or remote)

To apply, please email your resume to jobs@spothero.com. Include any GitHub
account, LinkedIn profile, and any project that you’re particularly proud of.
We love seeing work that others loved working on.

------
FueledTalent
Fueled | NYC, UK, and Noida | Full-Time |
[https://fueled.com/jobs](https://fueled.com/jobs)

\-- Who We Are --

An award winning mobile app dev agency.

\-- Where You Fit In --

You know how to create jaw-dropping websites and web/mobile applications.

\-- Open Roles --

Senior Mobile Product Manager | SoHo, NYC | [https://fueled.com/jobs/senior-
product-manager/](https://fueled.com/jobs/senior-product-manager/)

Product Designers (Senior + Mid-Level) | Shoreditch, UK |
[https://fueled.com/jobs/senior-product-
manager/](https://fueled.com/jobs/senior-product-manager/)

Backend Engineer | SoHo, NYC | [https://fueled.com/jobs/backend-
engineer/](https://fueled.com/jobs/backend-engineer/)

Backend Developer | Noida, India | [https://fueled.com/jobs/backend-developer-
noida/](https://fueled.com/jobs/backend-developer-noida/)

Android Developer | Noida, India | [https://fueled.com/jobs/android-developer-
noida/](https://fueled.com/jobs/android-developer-noida/)

------
aakridge
Reputation.com | Senior Frontend and Backend Engineers | Full time| Redwood
City Headquarters | ONSITE

Reputation.com we work to build and improve a platform that helps large multi-
location enterprise organizations with their Online Reputation Management
(ORM). We build tools that enable fortune 500 companies to listen to their
customer’s voice via reviews, surveys and social presence. Reputation is
seeking talented for Sr. Software Engineers for the enterprise engineering
team to help architect and build a family of applications & systems to scale
the company and to enable our customers to have deeper engagement with their
customers. This role requires a passion for finding innovative, end-to-end
engineering solutions to complex business problems.

We are hiring two roles, if you are full-stack feel free to apply to either:

* Senior Frontend Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/reputation/b93cbf50-e26e-46ce-bd3b-bf9...](https://jobs.lever.co/reputation/b93cbf50-e26e-46ce-bd3b-bf9dd49676eb)

* Senior Backend Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/reputation/33386829-6c6d-4578-9b6f-4c0...](https://jobs.lever.co/reputation/33386829-6c6d-4578-9b6f-4c0cf68a5da8)

------
andrewbrooks
Scientific Games | [https://careers.scientificgames.com/en-US/job/data-
scientist...](https://careers.scientificgames.com/en-US/job/data-
scientist/J3P4W66KCZMHKHFDDWS) | Atlanta, GA | Full time | Onsite

Come join a new and burgeoning predictive analytics team!

Scientific Games is the world's leading gaming and lottery company (we build
the games for casinos, design and print instant tickets, administer the mega
millions/powerball/ etc. for both US-based and international lotteries). We're
looking for a data scientist to join our team to help analyze and build
predictive models for a product that will be launching soon.

Looking for someone who is:

\- very experienced in R/Python, and SQL

\- has a strong expertise in machine learning/statistics

\- able to communicate clearly and effectively to non-experts

\- has a tinge of a creative side, to help solve problems that might not have
a clear textbook solution

\- pluses: retailer analytics experience, masters or PhD in a quantitative
field

If you might be interested, please send your resume and questions directly to
me at andrew.brooks [ a t ] scientificgames.com

I've been a data scientist at Scientific Games for two years now, and very
much enjoy it. (Note: Scientific Games is technically located in Alpharetta,
north of Atlanta...)

------
boyd
One Codex (YC S14) | San Francisco (Mission) | Full-time (ONSITE) |
[https://www.onecodex.com](https://www.onecodex.com)

One Codex is a platform for microbial genomics. We are a technical,
experienced (and profitable!) team working on meaningful problems that range
from infectious disease diagnostics to outbreak epidemiology to improving our
understanding of the microbiome. We work with top researchers, medical
institutions, and biotechs, and have processed samples from all seven
continents (and space!).

We're currently looking for generalist engineers across multiple positions,
including both those who are backend- and frontend-leaning. Our stack includes
Python, Rust, and ES6 Javascript, and we write everything from D3
visualizations to low-level bioinformatics algorithms.

Challenges include: (1) developing novel algorithms for analyzing complex
microbial communities; (2) working with terabytes of genomic data; (3)
building scientifically reproducible analyses suitable for both research and
the clinic; and (4) supporting scientists and developers building on our
platform with extensible APIs.

We are based in San Francisco and offer a competitive salary, meaningful
above-market equity, and the chance to be an early employee in a well-
positioned startup. Benefits include full medical, dental, and vision
coverage, a flexible vacation policy and relocation assistance if moving to
the Bay Area.

Please apply here: [http://jobs.onecodex.com/o/software-engineer-full-
stack](http://jobs.onecodex.com/o/software-engineer-full-stack)

------
dariaevdo
VoiceOps | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://voiceops.com](https://voiceops.com)

VoiceOps is the #1 AI platform for analyzing enterprise voice.

The richest data source about customers — their conversations — is the least
accessible. Our mission is to provide easy access to customer conversations
and make voice data queryable. Our product analyzes the content of sales and
support conversations and generates insights on phrases that maximize
successful outcomes.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/voiceops](https://www.keyvalues.com/voiceops)

Here are our open roles:

\- Product Engineer: [https://angel.co/voiceops/jobs/205241-product-
engineer](https://angel.co/voiceops/jobs/205241-product-engineer)

\- Product Engineering Lead: [https://angel.co/voiceops/jobs/227575-product-
engineering-le...](https://angel.co/voiceops/jobs/227575-product-engineering-
lead)

Tech Stack: Rails for user facing side React Python for backend
integrations/data science

------
jaredwy
Adobe Photoshop | Junior/Senior C++ developers | San Jose, San Francisco,
Seattle, Minneapolis or New York full-time ONSITE | Relocation support
possible

The Adobe Photoshop team is looking for Senior and Junior C++ developers. This
is a rare opportunity to work on a product that is literally a household name.
In these positions you will be working closely with our product managers to
deliver those adobe magic features, features like, content aware fill. In real
terms, you will be writing cross platform C++ (Windows/OS X) to deliver well
tested features to millions of customers daily.

We are looking for people that have

\- A solid understanding of C++, you will need to have an understanding of
modern(C++14) and the not so modern(C+98).

\- Demonstrable experience working with customers to deliver features that
address their problems

\- Experience with large code-bases (For the senior role)

\- Some understanding of HTML/JS/CSS

If you are interested in learning more or to apply for the senior positions
apply here:
[https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/external_experienced/job...](https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/external_experienced/job/San-
Jose/Senior-Developer---Photoshop_61347)

For the junior positions please reach out to jsass [at] adobe.com

------
karinemeade
Oscar Insurance is a startup using technology, data & design to change the way
people find and access care. We are disrupting the healthcare industry by
putting people first, not business and cost.

[https://www.hioscar.com](https://www.hioscar.com)

We're currently hiring for a variety of Full-time/Onsite roles in our New York
City office, and now our new Engineering outpost in Los Angeles (Culver City)

Software Engineer: Data/Systems (LA):
[https://grnh.se/40w1vb5n1](https://grnh.se/40w1vb5n1)

Software Engineer: Web & Mobile (LA):
[https://grnh.se/obljr6t01](https://grnh.se/obljr6t01)

Site Reliability Engineer (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/l7n5ev811](https://grnh.se/l7n5ev811)

Software Engineer: Web & Mobile (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/oe2fgljg1](https://grnh.se/oe2fgljg1)

Software Engineer: Data/Systems (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/gwuhrb541](https://grnh.se/gwuhrb541)

Security Architect (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/w70vhk4a1](https://grnh.se/w70vhk4a1)

------
kepano
Lumi (YC W15) | [https://www.lumi.com](https://www.lumi.com) | Los Angeles, CA
| Senior Product Manager, Front-End and Full-Stack Engineers | REMOTE (within
USA) | Full-time

Lumi is making packaging simpler for e-commerce brands. We're solving complex
supply chain problems involving everything from creating production-ready
artwork, to bringing elegance to the complex systems of pricing,
manufacturing, shipping and freight in the packaging industry. Our engineering
team is fully remote and oriented towards functional programming.

Our stack: React, Haskell, Postgres. As an engineer at Lumi, you'll become an
important part of our diverse and dynamic team. You will be leading projects
building the architecture of our customer-facing site and backend tools.
Because of our small team and rapid development cycle you'll have the
opportunity to work on a wide variety of projects and interact closely with
the design and strategy of Lumi. You can apply by going here:
[https://www.lumi.com/jobs](https://www.lumi.com/jobs)

More about Lumi:

* [https://medium.com/fuzzy-sharp/custom-manufacturing-should-b...](https://medium.com/fuzzy-sharp/custom-manufacturing-should-be-as-scalable-as-the-web-964aaa6f5a37)

* [https://techcrunch.com/2018/02/14/meet-lumi-the-los-angeles-...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/02/14/meet-lumi-the-los-angeles-startup-that-just-raised-9-million-for-a-packaging-business/)

------
KurtisL
SigOpt | San Francisco, CA. Developer Evangelist: Full time, Onsite.

SigOpt is looking to hire our first developer evangelist. You’ll be the public
face of SigOpt by writing blogs, giving talks, and bringing Bayesian
optimization to the world. You’ll make blogs, examples, videos and more that
developers around the world will see and use in both academia and industry.

Responsibilities: -Rapid prototyping and production of new SigOpt integrations
with popular machine learning libraries and data science tools (examples in
our gallery and github) -Write technical blog posts on the SigOpt blog and
with our partners (AWS, NVIDIA, Intel examples) -Give technical talks about
SigOpt and use cases at machine learning conferences, meetups, and corporate
campuses (job may require up to 25% of time traveling) -Help support SigOpt
exhibitor teams at conferences

Requirements: -Strong written and oral communication skills -College or
graduate degree in a technical field -Minimum 1 year experience as a software
engineer or data scientist

Pluses: -Open source experience -Content marketing experience -Experience with
a variety of machine learning and data science tools

More information at [https://sigopt.com/careers](https://sigopt.com/careers)

------
samarin
Motivo Engineering, LLC | Electrical Engineer | Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE

We are a contract design and engineering firm (think mini Frog or Ideo),
focused on the automotive/mobility, industrial, ag-tech, aerospace, and
consumer markets. We don't take on projects unless they are disruptive or
audacious. Check out our case studies and blog to get a bit of the idea. Those
pages are only the tip of the iceberg, primarily because of NDAs. Then check
out the careers page for a more complete job description. We want generalists
and/or people who are exploring their career choices. If you want to
specialize in RF antenna design, this is not the place for you. If you want to
see how the sausage is made in a wide variety of industries, we are right up
your alley.

Case studies (past work): [https://www.motivo.com/case-
studies](https://www.motivo.com/case-studies) Blog:
[https://www.motivo.com/blog](https://www.motivo.com/blog) Careers:
[https://www.motivo.com/careers](https://www.motivo.com/careers)

Email me to chat: samarin at motivoengineering dawt com

------
speek
ODYN - [http://odyn.ai](http://odyn.ai) \- Somerville/Cambridge/Boston ONSITE
(our office is in Davis)

    
    
          **************
          = What we do =
          **************
    

We help large manufacturers optimize their in-transit inventory, leading to a
decreased working capital spend and increased customer service level. We do
this by tracking and analyzing the movement of shipments around the world
using our low-cost pallet tracking devices ($5) and predictive logistics
intelligence suite. Long story short, we help large companies like Proctor &
Gamble move their supply chain.

This is one of the few massive industries ($4T) left that are left to be
digitized and completely optimized with technology. We have some funding,
customers, interesting strategic partners, and are growing fairly quickly.

Come solve hard problems with us.

    
    
         ***************
         = Looking for = 
         ***************
    

\- Jr. Sales Account Rep ([https://angel.co/odyn/jobs/243137-jr-sales-account-
rep](https://angel.co/odyn/jobs/243137-jr-sales-account-rep))

If you'd like to learn more, please shoot us an email at marc@odyn.ai

------
FabioFleitas
Tesorio (YC S'15) | Lead Data Scientist | Burlingame, CA | ONSITE
[https://www.tesorio.com/careers/](https://www.tesorio.com/careers/)

Tesorio is a cash management platform that streamlines B2B collections,
currency exposure analysis, and trade working capital forecasting. Our goal is
not to just automate existing workflows but to proactively surface insights
which help our clients find better ways to coordinate their teams and de-risk
their bottom line.

We are developing machine learning algorithms to understand business cash
needs, predictive algorithms to forecast future cash flow, and a sleek UI/UX
to make our products enjoyable to work with.

As you can imagine, there are so many interesting data problems we can tackle
when we connect to a company’s financial data. We are looking for a Lead Data
Scientist that will help define how we do data science and machine learning at
Tesorio.

We're funded by top investors including First Round Capital (Uber + Warby
Parker), Floodgate Capital (Twitter + Lyft), Fuel Capital (Layer + CoreOS),
Red Swan (Coinbase + Buffer), Slow Ventures (early Facebook team), Hillsven
Capital (founders of Ariba), and Paul Buchheit (creator of Gmail, YC Partner).

------
chmille4
Frameshift Genomics | Full Stack Web Developers | Boston, MA

Frameshift Genomics ([http://frameshift.io](http://frameshift.io)) is hiring
full-stack web developers to work on the iobio project
([http://iobio.io](http://iobio.io)), building a real­-time genomics
visualization and analysis platform.

We need help creating web applications with functionality ranging from
visualizing terabytes of biological data to fine grained interrogation of
disease­ causing mutations. To support these apps, we are looking to create
systems that will analyze and search huge amounts of genomic data, support our
visualization and collaboration needs, and provide a robust API. Expertise in
web development and/or database design/optimization is desired. Our technology
stack is postgres, node, and vue.js. Specialized knowledge of biology or
genomics is not required.

The successful applicants will be involved in both designing and building
these systems and apps and will also help with our goal of simplifying genomic
analysis in order to move toward precision medicine.

Remuneration will include both a competitive salary and stock in Frameshift
Genomics. Contact us at cmiller@frameshift.io

------
olieidel
Merantix | {Machine Intelligence, Data, Frontend, Backend} Engineer | Berlin |
Full-Time, Internship, Onsite, Visa assistance |
[http://www.merantix.com](http://www.merantix.com)

Merantix conceptualizes, builds and scales AI ventures. Our team is made up of
entrepreneurs, scientists, physicians and engineers from premier universities
in Europe and North America. Many of us have PhD’s and work experience at top
tech companies. We’re based in Europe’s startup capital, Berlin, and are
growing quickly!

We are looking for Data and Machine Intelligence Engineers to join our core
team to help us develop impactful applications of machine learning across a
range of fields. We deploy to Google Cloud Platform, leveraging Tensorflow,
Apache Beam, Google Cloud ML, and Docker.

You will:

    
    
      * Research and prototype state-of-the-art deep learning models
    
      * Design terabyte-scale data pipelines
    
      * Iterate on building and analyzing products to uncover scalable businesses
    

Further, we're also hiring Frontend and Backend engineers for our medical
project team which is making healthcare more efficient through machine
learning.

There, you will:

    
    
      * Work on a very challenging browser-based medical application in ClojureScript / Django
    
      * Have a tight and efficient feedback-loop with physicians (two of which work here full-time)
    
      * Interface with our Machine Learning models.
    

Have a look at our job openings here:
[https://merantix.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/](https://merantix.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/)

------
picnic_ams
Picnic - Amsterdam, Netherlands | ONSITE | VISA sponsorship |
[https://join.picnic.nl/](https://join.picnic.nl/) Picnic is the first app-
only supermarket. We’re data driven with software at our core. Our world-class
engineers write immaculate code to support the world’s fastest growing
supermarket. We’re on a quest for likeminded people to be part of the future
of in-app grocery shopping. Picnic is growing fast. We're a tech-first
venture, where you ship code that either gets used by thousands of customers
(and growing fast!) or runs our supply chain and is used by our hundreds of
warehouse employees, where efficiency is key. Few places offer the chance to
impact so much with the code you make. Extra fun parts: we're a grocery story
at the core, with total ownership of the supply chain. We also have warehouses
which operate on the code you write, so you can go see how it affects the
whole company right on the work floor. We're hiring for Java & Mobile
developers! Apply via : [https://grnh.se/ejxv0sp21](https://grnh.se/ejxv0sp21)
or mail to jobs@teampicnic.com

------
sz4kerto
Patients Know Best | Java/Angular developer with front-end focus | REMOTE |
[https://www.patientsknowbest.com/careers.html](https://www.patientsknowbest.com/careers.html)
Patients Know Best is building a secure, encrypted, integrated digital health
care record.

We are looking for a front-end or full-stack developer to join our fully
distributed development team and help us provide a great experience to
patients and healthcare professionals.

Most of PKB's front-end is based on Struts/JSP. We are gradually migrating the
site to Angular 5 SPA on top of FHIR compliant REST API. We develop using
Docker, Java, Java EE, Spring, Angular; deploy to Docker Swam clusters; store
data in Postgres; integrate using HL7, FHIR, ZeroMQ, Kafka; monitor with
Prometheus, Grafana and PagerDuty.

Remote, but only from EEA please due timezone and travel issues.

Further information and application form:
[https://www.patientsknowbest.com/careers.html](https://www.patientsknowbest.com/careers.html)

While we are primarily looking for a front-end focused dev at the moment, drop
me a line if you are an outstanding Java developer who would be interested to
work in the challenging domain of healthcare and you also have lots of
experience in navigating and materially improving complex code and systems
under the usual pressure of a start-up. (You can reach me a mate [at]
patientsknowbest [dot] com)

Note: I got some CVs earlier during the month that I haven't replied to --
those are still being processed and haven't been forgotten :)

------
chauzer
Betterment | Software Engineer (Fullstack, Backend, Mobile, SRE) | NYC |
Onsite | Fulltime | [http://www.betterment.com](http://www.betterment.com)

Betterment is the largest independent online financial advisor with more than
$13 billion in assets under management. The service is designed to help
increase customers’ long-term returns and lower taxes for retirement planning,
building wealth, and other financial goals. Betterment takes advanced
investment strategies and uses technology to deliver them to more than 250,000
customers across its three business lines: direct-to-consumer, Betterment for
Advisors, and Betterment for Business.

Our engineering interview process:
[https://www.betterment.com/resources/inside-
betterment/engin...](https://www.betterment.com/resources/inside-
betterment/engineering/the-betterment-engineering-interview/)

We're hiring for a variety of roles including Backend, Full Stack, Mobile, and
Site Reliability Engineering.

More details and to apply, please see:
[https://www.betterment.com/careers/](https://www.betterment.com/careers/)

------
n658016
JP Morgan Chase – Cloud DevSecOps Engineer | ONSITE Seattle-WA – Relocation
provided and available

The Role: Help develop new cloud security strategies and implementations for
the firm. Champion a DevOps security model so that security is automated and
elastic across all platforms Design, develop, test and implement JPMorgan
Chase & Co security solutions for our cloud environments. Perform deployment,
administration, management, configuration, testing, and integration tasks
related to the cloud security platforms.

The Tech: • Core infosec fundamentals and knowledge • Understanding of core
concepts for Public/Private/Hybrid clouds • In-Depth OS Experience (RHEL,
Ubuntu, Windows Server) • Understanding of networking (ports/protocols),
firewalls, load balancers and IPS • Programming Skills (Python, Perl, Ruby,
Bash, Go) • Understanding of host based security and tooling • Dev tools
experience (Github, Terraform, Jenkins, etc.)

Apply:
[https://jpmchase.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?lan...](https://jpmchase.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?lang=en&job=180009000)

Feel free to get in touch directly - shawn.m.mccredie@jpmorgan.com

------
isalmon
Datanyze | Head of Growth | Remote

About us Datanyze is a small, profitable startup and we’re looking for A+
talent. Our mission is to empower modern sales and marketing professionals to
make smarter data-driven decisions. We choose to be great, not big. We want to
grow through making our customers successful, not by raising another round of
funding.

About you You love growth and you love hacking it. You are results-oriented.
You have an arsenal of tools to 10x anybody’s lead gen efforts. You are
efficient and effective. You love working with smart individuals like
yourself. You prefer to be flexible with your location and spend time having
fun instead of staying in traffic.

Location Anywhere in the world!

Responsibilities \- Grow new recurring revenue and generate upsells \- Define
strategy and tactics across multiple teams and align them around a growth
strategy. \- Drive a strong focus on performance and goal attainment. \- Be a
part of the senior core executive team and work closely with the CEO. \- Be
biased towards action. You will know the data, and be in the details. \-
Collaborate with other teams to drive demand and adoption

Must-haves \- Previous experience working in a distributed team. \- Experience
working on SaaS / B2B web applications. \- Data-oriented mentality \- Great
product intuition and deep experience with marketing, sales and customer
success concepts. \- Experience with Salesforce.com and Marketing Automation
platforms (we use Marketo)

[https://angel.co/datanyze/jobs/349112-head-of-
growth](https://angel.co/datanyze/jobs/349112-head-of-growth)

------
gedmark
Astranis (YC W16) | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite | US Citizen or
Green Card

Four billion people do not have access to the internet. Astranis is going to
change that. We are building the next generation of smaller, lower-cost
telecommunications satellites to bring the world online.

Join us and work with top engineers who have flown things in space before. We
are a well-funded team that moves fast.

Roles we’re hiring for include:

* Embedded software -- write mission critical software that runs the spacecraft. Should have experience with microcontroller driver-level code and basic PCB design.

* Electrical -- PCB design, layout, bringup, test. Bonus: experience with fault-tolerant electronics, power systems, or high speed digital design

* Power electronics -- Design ~2 kW satellite power systems, including solar arrays and electronics for power regulation and distribution

* Fault tolerant systems -- Design fault tolerant electronics for operating in a radiation environment

* Aerospace/controls -- implement solutions to 6 DOF, non-linear control problems. Experience with spacecraft controls is a plus but not required.

* RF/Microwave -- work across a broad range designing and implementing RF systems at microwave frequencies, including LNAs and power amplifiers

* DSP/FPGA -- program FPGA hardware, develop custom DSP IP cores and integrate off-the-shelf IP cores

Please check out our postings here--
[https://jobs.lever.co/astranis](https://jobs.lever.co/astranis)

------
nip
Sixfold (Logistics) | Software Engineer | Data Scientist | Tallinn or Tartu,
Estonia | ONSITE | Full-time

We are building a bird's eye view of truck shipments. We aim to solve latent
inefficiences in the logistic industry: millions of truckloads of heavy
freight gets carried around Europe every day — in an inefficient, costly and
polluting way.

We are using Kafka, Postgres, GraphQL, NodeJS for our backends (micro-
services) and ReactJS for our frontends, written using TypeScript.

You role would be to:

• Work with Product Managers to turn requirements into software design

• Build, test and deploy working software

• Evolve the Sixfold architecture as part of the core engineering team

• Mentor junior engineers

Some of our current roles:

• Software Engineer: [https://sixfold.com/jobs/senior-software-
engineer](https://sixfold.com/jobs/senior-software-engineer)

• Data Scientist: [https://sixfold.com/jobs/data-
scientist](https://sixfold.com/jobs/data-scientist)

We are growing fast and are hiring for many other roles: Customer Manager,
Integrations Program Manager, Office Manager.

Please apply sending an email to mart@sixfold.com or through our website:
[https://sixfold.com/jobs](https://sixfold.com/jobs)

------
CSE_careers
CSE | C++ Software Developers | ONSITE | FULL-TIME | Ottawa, CANADA | cse-
cst.gc.ca

The Communications Security Establishment (CSE) is one of Canada’s key
security and intelligence organizations. CSE plays an integral role in helping
to protect Canada and Canadians against foreign-based terrorism, foreign
espionage, cyber-attacks, kidnappings of Canadians abroad, attacks on our
embassies and other serious foreign threats.

Do you want to directly contribute to maintaining the safety and prosperity of
Canada?

WE OFFER:

* Defined benefit pension plan and health benefits * 3 weeks of starting vacation allowance * Work-life balance with flexible working arrangements and up to 8 paid personal days * Complimentary on-site 24/7 fitness centre

THE POSITION:

A successful candidate must display a high degree of tenacity, ingenuity,
independence, and flexibility to work in various fields of expertise, and must
also be willing to work in the C++ programming language. You must also have
strong software engineering skills, including an appreciation for all aspects
of the software development process. You must be a Canadian citizen.

Details and application: [https://www.cse-
cst.gc.ca/en/node/2415](https://www.cse-cst.gc.ca/en/node/2415)

------
rvivek
HackerRank | Developers, sales, CS challenge curation leader | Full-time |
Palo Alto, Bangalore & UK

Our mission at HackerRank is to match every developer to the right job, with
the underlying driver being skill vs resumes. We are doing millions of
developer assessments every quarter with customers across different industries
from internet, banking, retail, automobile, etc. using us for their entire
technical recruiting process. What this means is, we are building an
interesting data asset on the DNA for a {job role, company} and the DNA for a
developer that helps us recommend the right jobs. We are consistently evolving
every year to make the matching algorithm better.

1\. CS challenge leader:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16732602](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16732602)

2\. Engineering manager, PA:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/hackerrank/jobs/1064092?gh_jid=...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/hackerrank/jobs/1064092?gh_jid=1064092#.WsJfFNPwbOQ)

3\. Full-stack & front-end engineers, PA & BLR

You can apply on the website or send me a note: vivek@ Looking forward to
building a merit-based world for developer hiring.

------
kitaroricketts
Slice | Senior Full Stack Engineer | Full-time | New York | On-Site |
[https://grnh.se/vj5he75o1](https://grnh.se/vj5he75o1)

We believe pizza is more than food — it's a slice of life. Across the country,
pizza is made by people who care about craft, history, and culture. We created
Slice to champion the small mom and pop pizzerias by connecting those proud
makers with customers who are just as passionate about their pizza. We
celebrate pizza as the ultimate shareable food that brings people together for
more than just a bite. So whether you call it a pizza parlor, slice joint, or
pizzeria, we're here to help you order authentic local pizza, connect to your
community, and live your best slice life.

We’re growing our family every day — so, if you’ve got a passion for local,
authentic pizza and the drive to help share it with the world, we’d love to
have you on the team!

Let’s meet if an opportunity as a Senior Full Stack Engineer sounds exciting!
You will develop internal and customer facing web applications with Ruby.

Check out the role here:
[https://slicelife.com/jobs?gh_jid=129391](https://slicelife.com/jobs?gh_jid=129391)

------
stacyatdomino
Domino Data Lab | Senior Front-End Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time |
www.dominodatalab.com

Domino has an ambitious vision for data science and machine learning. Our
platform helps data science teams accelerate research, increase collaboration,
and rapidly deploy predictive models. Our customers are the most sophisticated
analytical organizations in the world, including Monsanto, Allstate, and
Instacart. Backed by Sequoia Capital, Zetta Venture Partners, Bloomberg Beta,
and In-Q-Tel, we are at the epicenter of the data science revolution, helping
companies build better cars, develop more effective medicine, or simply
recommend the best song to play next.

At Domino, we have a maniacal focus on user enablement. We believe software
wins hearts and minds with world-class design, usability, and impressive
performance. If you agree, we have a mission for you.

As part of Domino’s Applications Team, you will use and influence the adoption
of application front-end frameworks, as well as software development best
practices. You will work with technical leaders in engineering and be involved
in product and design discussions to influence and deliver UI/UX into our
product. Last, but not least, you will help build the skills of your fellow
engineers by setting examples of high-quality code delivered and peer reviews.

Whether you’re wonky about Angular.js, React, or Vue.js, you work efficiently,
you foster a collaborative environment, and you are open to new ideas. You
dream in domain models, UI components, and you contribute to design and
implement an elegant but comprehensive API that backs up your user
experience.If you are interested in learning more, check out
www.dominodatalab.com/careers.

------
aquabyte
Aquabyte | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | Engineering Lead and Software
Engineers | ONSITE, VISA

[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/)

Aquabyte (backed by NEA and Costanoa, top tier investors) is looking for our
4th, 5th, and 6th engineer (1st and 2nd software engineer and 1st engineering
lead) with experience shipping production code. This is a unique opportunity
to productionize a fairly research-oriented team. Our company is based in SF
with offices in Norway and code is primarily in Python and Node.js. 🇳🇴

We are one of the few companies applying machine learning / computer vision to
directly solve the world’s food sustainability issues. By improving fish farm
efficiency (#1 growing sector of food production, $180B globally), we help
close the world’s impending protein deficit.

We work on very challenging infrastructure problems in IOT and machine
learning - our team represents engineering graduates from Princeton and
Stanford. If interested, please apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/)

Learn more about Aquabyte at www.aquabyte.ai

------
3YOURMIND_Jobs
3YOURMIND | Django Engineer (1) + DevOps Engineer (1) | Berlin, Germany |
Onsite

Based in Berlin and with offices in Wroclaw, Munich, Paris and New York,
3YOURMIND is a dynamic company that provides manufacturing companies with
software to optimize their workflows and transition into Additive
Manufacturing (3D printing).

With 51 employees across all offices, we are a growing company comprised of an
international team who enjoys their work, value their personal growth and
bring their best to improve what we do.

We are using Django as our server technology and Vue.js for the frontend, to
develop a modern and scalable product. When you join our team you will work in
team consisting of 15 developers, using scrum in an agile development
environment.

We are looking for self-driven and creative people who want to join company
that focuses on delivering customer focused innovative products and values a
healthy team spirited work environment.

As our Dev Ops Engineer you will be responsible for successfully deploying our
software with customers.

As our Django Engineer you will be responsible for successfully developing new
features within one of our squats.

You can apply here:
[https://www.3yourmind.com/career](https://www.3yourmind.com/career)

------
3YD
3YOURMIND | Django Engineer (1) + DevOps Engineer (1) | Berlin, Germany |
Onsite

Based in Berlin and with offices in Wroclaw, Munich, Paris and New York,
3YOURMIND is a dynamic company that provides manufacturing companies with
software to optimize their workflows and transition into Additive
Manufacturing (3D printing).

With 51 employees across all offices, we are a growing company comprised of an
international team who enjoys their work, value their personal growth and
bring their best to improve what we do.

We are using Django as our server technology and Vue.js for the frontend, to
develop a modern and scalable product. When you join our team you will work in
team consisting of 15 developers, using scrum in an agile development
environment.

We are looking for self-driven and creative people who want to join company
that focuses on delivering customer focused innovative products and values a
healthy team spirited work environment.

As our Dev Ops Engineer you will be responsible for successfully deploying our
software with customers.

As our Django Engineer you will be responsible for successfully developing new
features within one of our squats.

You can apply here:
[https://www.3yourmind.com/career](https://www.3yourmind.com/career)

------
bmul17
RSA Security | Bedford, MA | Full Time | ONSITE / REMOTE | Full Stack Software
Engineer

RSA Labs is looking to add a senior full stack developer to our team. We're
currently a team of 6 developers, co-located around the US. RSA Labs is an R&D
team focused on ideating and developing the next generation of security
products. We operate fairly autonomously from the rest of the company which
allows us a high degree of freedom in exploring new technologies. To learn
more about our specific projects, see
[http://rsalabs.com](http://rsalabs.com).

You should have several years of experience working on the full stack. We’re
looking for someone with strong back-end skills. Since this is a remote team
you should also be a strong independent worker (self-motivated, good problem
solving skills). Experience with Java, Python, Javascript, & cloud deployment
is a plus.

If you’re interested please apply here:
[https://dell.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/External/job/Remote---
Mas...](https://dell.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/External/job/Remote---
Massachusetts-United-States/Senior-Technologist_R26279)

------
zackbrown
Haiku | Multiple Positions | SF | REMOTE

Haiku is the app-building tool that unifies design and code.

Think of Haiku as a way to design and code interchangeably to build awesome UI
components for any platform. It works with existing design tools (like Sketch
and Figma) and existing codebases (including React, Vue, iOS, Android and
React Native.)

Our website explains more: [https://www.haiku.ai/](https://www.haiku.ai/)

Haiku just graduated from YC (W18) and we're hiring for three REMOTE roles:

SENIOR ENGINEER with drawing tool or 3D game development experience. Looking
for strong math skills, multi-language proficiency, and some years of
experience (you've seen what works and what doesn't, and you know when to
invent vs. reach for proven solutions.)

COPYWRITER with both technical and marketing chops. If you're a designer or a
developer with a love for words, you would be a great fit for this role too.

CREATIVE ENGINEER or INTERACTION DESIGNER WITH CODE CHOPS. You'll use Haiku to
create interactive content to level-up the UIs across our product lineup and
more — this is a role with a lot of creative freedom. Looking for a technical
artist. Bonus points if you know how to navigate to 7:30 and E.

Reach out to jobs@haiku.ai !

------
eloquii
Eloquii | Columbus, OH / New York, NY | Full-Time, Onsite | Software
Engineers, any level of experience |
[https://eloquii.com](https://eloquii.com)

ELOQUII is a vertically integrated e-commerce destination for contemporary,
fast fashion sizes 14-28. We're a small team looking for Software Engineers at
any level of experience to help us move our key software in-house. This isn't
your typical retail/e-commerce gig -- we're committed to investing heavily in
our technology and making it a real differentiator for our business.

As for our stack, we're using Vue.js on the frontend, and microservices
(mostly Python) on the backend, which we deploy via Docker to our Nomad/Consul
cluster. You don't need to have experience with these technologies though.
We're just looking for great engineers regardless of their background.

We prefer onsite developers in either Columbus, Ohio or New York, NY, but for
the right candidate (senior level or with prior remote experience) we are also
open to remote work.

You can get in touch with me directly at jsmith [at] eloquii [dot] com. Just
mention HN, and I'll try to get you fast-tracked through our hiring process.

------
tombenner
Entelo | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

Entelo uses huge amounts of data and predictive analytics to help companies
build great teams. Our ~30-person engineering team uses technologies like
Ruby, JavaScript, Go, React, Kubernetes, Docker, Kafka, Spark, and Redshift,
and we have customers like Facebook, Netflix, Slack, and Paypal. We ingest and
parse up to 2 TB of social profile data per day, predict when people will
change jobs, match people to jobs, and more. We've recently had some great
additions to our team, including Gaurav Kataria, former Head of Data Science
and Growth at Google Cloud: [https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/from-google-
entelo-gaurav-kat...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/from-google-entelo-
gaurav-kataria)

We care deeply about promoting diversity in tech and being pleasant,
collaborative folks. Join us as we continue to grow very quickly and discover
new ways to merge machine learning, big data, and engineering to provide value
to our customers!

We're hiring for many roles including:

* Infrastructure Engineer

* Lead QA Automation Engineer

* Senior Backend Engineer

* Senior Data Engineer

* Senior Fullstack Engineer

* Chief Information Security Officer

* Product Manager

* Senior Product Manager

If you're interested, check out our open positions at
[https://www.entelo.com/careers](https://www.entelo.com/careers), or feel free
to email us directly at careers at entelo dot com.

------
smrtwyn
Spotcap | Frontend Software Engineer | Berlin, Germany | Full-Time | ONSITE

Spotcap (www.spotcap.com) is a leading global fintech company operating in the
trillion dollar online lending space. We are driven by the mission to empower
SMEs with tailored finance, allowing them to focus on what really matters –
their business.

You will be working closely with both the engineering and product team to
create modern, user-friendly frontend applications. Our engineering team
operates a lean development process to deliver our world-class products and
services. Modern languages and tools paired with continuous deployment and
cloud-based infrastructure helps us master the global-technology platform
challenges.

Key requirements: \- Advanced experience with JavaScript, including ReactJS.
\- A sound understanding of the Javascript ecosystem, and experience and
familiarity with Node.js, ReactJS, Flux-architecture, Promises/Q, Underscore,
etc. \- Solid experience with HTML and CSS (including Pre- and
Postprocessors). \- Knowledge of and experience with with ES6 (and
transpilers) and task runners such as Gulp and Grunt.

Please apply direct: [http://smrtr.io/vdmrDw](http://smrtr.io/vdmrDw)

------
sshrinivasan
Zymeworks Inc. | Web Application Developer | Vancouver, Canada | Onsite | $75
- $110k CAD

Zymeworks is a clinical-stage biopharmaceutical company dedicated to the
discovery, development and commercialization of next-generation bispecific and
multifunctional biotherapeutics. You will collaborate with scientists and
developers to molecular modelling frameworks, applications, and libraries, as
well as helping to develop data management, visualization, and analysis tools.

We expect you to have:

* Proven experience with interactive web application development

* A good grasp of web standards and browser technology

* A working knowledge of HTTP, REST and the nuances of API design

* Experience with our software stack or equivalent technologies

Our Platform:

* Elm and JavaScript, including D3, AngularJS for webapp frontends and visualizations

* Python for scientific applications and modelling software

* Go for server development

* Elixir for server development

* PostgreSQL

As a member of our dev team, you will create browser-based visualizations,
user interfaces for web applications and data analysis tools tailored to our
scientists' R&D needs. You will get to collaborate with scientists and
developers to condense complex requirements, design prototypes and deploy
production grade software for internal users.

For more details, and to apply, see
[https://zymeworks.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=104](https://zymeworks.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=104)

------
jbgreer
FedEx | Technical Advisor | Collierville, TN | ONSITE

Job Specific Information: We are looking for a forward-thinking, innovative,
and technology savvy professional who will help developed the next generation
of FedEx solutions. The successful candidate will understand emerging
technology, both software and hardware, and how to translate technology into
tangible world-class solutions.

Experience in One or More of the Following is Considered a Plus:

\- Innovation, startup, or R&D background with focus on development of
products employing new technology

\- Embedded programming experience

\- High-level understanding of electronics design

\- Experience with machine learning libraries (TensorFlow, Keras, PyTorch,
scikit-learn)

\- Experience working with large data sets and distributed computing tools
(MapReduce, Hadoop, Cassandra, Spark)

\- Android or iOS application development experience

\- Web development: LAMP, Javascript/jQuery, DHTML, Apache Tomcat, Weblogic

\- Java, Shell and high-level (Python, Perl, R, SQL) scripting language
experience

Full write-up at [https://careers.fedex.com/services/jobs/RC36471-4?lang=en-
US](https://careers.fedex.com/services/jobs/RC36471-4?lang=en-US)

If you have specific questions reply or send me a note and I'll try to answer.

~~~
equwal
Would you consider remote?

~~~
jbgreer
Not for this position.

------
rfsn
Refersion | Senior Developer | New York City, Onsite | Full-Time |
[https://bit.ly/2GvFu4r](https://bit.ly/2GvFu4r)

We are looking for an amazing Full Stack Developer to be part of our
entrepreneurial development team. You will work closely with designers, a
product manager, and other full-stack developers. We're small team and we move
quickly while always balancing internal and client needs so you should be able
to work well in this kind of environment.

4+ years of experience in PHP Extensive experience with MySQL including:
advanced filtering, joining, grouping, and sorting Understanding and prior
experience building and consuming RESTful API's Expert in working within a
code repository (hint: we use Git). Up to date with modern front-end workflows
like SASS, Bower, and NPM. Prior experience with cloud-hosted infrastructures
like Azure or AWS.

We're a small, collaborative team with no investors and a lot of freedom. This
means that you will have direct impact in any project that you work on. Being
a small, completely independent startup owned and operated by millennials,
Refersion is the perfect place for a candidate with serious ambition.

------
ruairidhwm
Primitive Social - Lubbock, TX | REMOTE

Primitive Social is a rapidly growing digital marketing agency that focuses on
software development, web design and development, sales enablement, inbound
marketing, and social media marketing.

We are looking for a talented front-end developer specialising in UI / UX.
Ideally you will have strong CSS and Vuejs skills and have a good eye for
design.

Reach out to jerred[AT]primitivesocial[DOT]com with 'Hacker News' in the
subject.

------
daseong
BULLET | Early Employee - Software Engineer | Berlin, Germany | Full Time |
Onsite

Until today the famous Mittelstand (SMEs in the DACH-region) relies heavily on
information transmitted via snail mail, printed and stored on actual paper.
This anachronism renders the data all but ineffective for sharing and business
intelligence. The BULLET platform presents a solution that empowers
entrepreneurs* everywhere. Our service digitizes their correspondence and
uncovers valuable information hidden in their mailboxes for them. The entire
process runs seamlessly as a straightforward experience: Scanned postal mail
is forwarded directly to the dedicated BULLET email inbox. Our customers
always remain in control, as we apply the highest standards in compliance and
privacy when archiving and shredding documents. BULLET does more than offering
support for a company in its understanding of regulatory requirements on
safeguarding documents properly. Now, businesses can leverage formerly
inaccessible data for more insight and profit. It finally becomes digitally
available across the entire supply chain and operations – securely and
quickly.

BULLET is looking for full-time employees who want to join an early stage
startup with all the benefits and challenges it entails – including the heavy
lifting and upending of existing structures. We have set aside generous equity
packages to distribute amongst our early team members on-site in Berlin.

The development of the MVP has kicked off with Go, Elm, MySQL and Docker.
Possible future technologies range from Kubernetes, minio, Kafka, NATS to
others. We are currently assembling the core tech team, which will shape our
strategy for the years to come.

Contact: seong-min.kang@bulletglobal.com

------
jeremyginsberg
Color Genomics | Multiple Positions | Burlingame, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

URL: [https://color.com/careers](https://color.com/careers)

Color's interdisciplinary team combines advanced software and state-of-the-art
next-generation sequencing to democratize access to genetic testing.

We're truly mission driven — doing whatever we can to help the most people
learn about their health and take action to reduce the risk of future disease.
Innovations in our lab, along with our systems and data pipelines, help us
build a new kind of product at an unprecedented scale/price.

We have partnerships with leading research institutions — engineers and data
scientists work closely with world-class geneticists, variant scientists,
robotics experts, and laboratory scientists, creating a phenomenal opportunity
for learning and growing. We’re honored to collaborate with experts at leading
institutions like UCSF and UW (including Mary Claire King).

Opportunities for senior engineers with an interest in full-stack, frontend,
distributed systems, ops/SRE, security, and developer productivity.

Stack includes: python3, django, react/angular, go, AWS

Apply through the above URL or email careers@color.com

------
romeboards
JustFix.nyc | New York, NY | Onsite, Fulltime | Full salary + benefits

JustFix.nyc is a nonprofit tech organization with a mission to support
tenants, organizers, and attorneys facing the ongoing housing crisis in NYC.
Our services have been used by thousands to build legal cases against the
city's worst landlords and are supported by a diverse network of community
based organizations. We're looking for an experienced back-end developer
working in Python or Node to join our team with potential for a leadership
stake in scaling our platform. More details can be found here:
[https://justfix.breezy.hr/p/139453398f4e-senior-developer-
en...](https://justfix.breezy.hr/p/139453398f4e-senior-developer-engineering-
lead) and questions can be sent to hello [at] justfix.nyc!

For the curious, check out this recent TechCrunch article highlighting our
work: [https://techcrunch.com/2018/03/13/legal-tech-is-opening-
the-...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/03/13/legal-tech-is-opening-the-system-
to-those-who-need-legal-representation-the-most/)

------
bdauer
Advanced Functional Fabrics of America (AFFOA) | Cambridge/Boston, MA |
Frontend Web Developer/Designer | Full Time | ONSITE |
[http://affoa.org](http://affoa.org)

AFFOA is a start-up, non-profit consortium that is transforming fabrics into
sophisticated systems, allowing fabrics to see, hear, sense, communicate,
store and convert energy, regulate temperature, monitor health, and change
color. Our headquarters team is a small, diverse, and passionate group
dedicated to advancing AFFOA's mission.

Our software team is small and agile, currently myself and one senior
developer. We’re looking to bring in a frontend developer/designer to help
fill in those gaps and take the lead on establishing best practices for our
design/frontend work. If you’re enthusiastic about learning new tech
(embedded, mobile, backend) that’s always a plus. See the job description
below for more info. Look forward to hearing from you!

Frontend Web Developer/Designer:
[https://affoa.hrmdirect.com/employment/view.php?req=706576](https://affoa.hrmdirect.com/employment/view.php?req=706576)

------
vanessa_tan88
Lazada eLogistics | Global Head of Data | Full Time | Singapore | ONSITE |
VISA

Summary: We are an e-commerce conglomerate, part of Alibaba. You will take
ownership, train and grow the data engineering and statistical learning ("data
science") team of the largest e-logistics company in South East Asia.

Likely useful experience:

    
    
      - Software development (aside from building actual software, you'll need to read a lot of code to understand systems whose logic is not at database level).
    
      - A mathematical bend, including awareness of and respect for the ideas behind the relational model ("predicate logic on sets") as defined by Edgar Codd and Chris Date, and rich data types. If you see a foreign key as a mathematical domain and think in terms of relation values and variables, we are probably on the same page.
    
      - Knowing your way around PostgreSQL, or failing that any large scale RDBMS deployment; there are infrastructure teams and DBAs but they need your guidance.
    
      - At least some enjoyment of the resolution of large, complex problems using more abstract methods as opposed to quick hacks and duct tape. 
    
      - UNIX/Linux, but if you've read that far you probably have more than enough experience.
    
      - Speaking Chinese (Mandarin) may help a bit but the team has multiple native speakers.
    

Interview process:

    
    
      - Email vanessa.tan@lazada.com to be sent a few quick questions. Include "6h9mYszLTq2Y" in the subject line so we know you're not a bot.
    
      - An hour or two over Skype for probing your technical experience.
    
      - An hour or two in Singapore (if you are there) or over Skype for the C-levels to figure out if they can work with you.

------
maghnusvie
Semantic Web Company | Vienna, Austria | Systems Engineer | ONSITE

The Semantic Web Company (SWC) is a leading provider of software and services
in the areas of Semantic Information Management, Machine Learning, Natural
Language Processing, and Linked Data technologies. SWC's renowned PoolParty
Semantic Suite software platform is used in large enterprises, Government
Organizations, NPOs and NGOs around the globe to extract meaning from big
data.

We are looking for a System Engineer working in a professional systems
environment with strong focus on reliability and the PoolParty cloud
infrastructure. Knowledge in some of the following areas is required: Linux
server administration, virtualisation, directory services, security, disaster
recovery, storage management, DNS and the ability to understand complex
systems.

Semantic Web Company values loyalty, intelligence and innovation and rewards
strong performance with increased responsibility and growth opportunities. We
offer great work-life balance and a culture that is cutting-edge,
collaborative and fun. If you are interested in making an immediate impact in
a growing company, we invite you to apply today.

email: jobs@semantic-web.com

------
jdleesmiller
Overleaf ([https://www.overleaf.com](https://www.overleaf.com)) | REMOTE |
Developer for 'Server Pro'

Overleaf is an online LaTeX editor with over 2 million registered users. We
help academics collaborate more effectively and make LaTeX easier to work
with. We recently acquired ShareLaTeX.com and are merging the two platforms
into Overleaf v2.

We're looking for a full stack developer to work mainly on 'Server Pro', our
on-premise solution for enterprise --- to help us scale up and improve our
product, processes and documentation for on-premise customers, who currently
include Oak Ridge National Labs, Deep Mind, and many more. Ideally you will be
comfortable with Docker, build automation and technical documentation, and
with talking to technical end users to work through problems and make
improvements to prevent those problems from reoccurring.

Some reasons you'd enjoy working with us:

\- Around 80% of our codebase is open-source and we're big fans of Free
Software.

\- Working hours can be flexible to your needs. Applicants in or near GMT are
preferred.

\- We're agile (with a lowercase a). We test thoroughly (unit and acceptance),
we have a CI build process, a full staging environment to play with, and we
automate as much as possible.

\- Remote is a first class citizen, all founders and employees work remotely.
We get everyone together in London every few months for valuable face to face
time.

Please see [https://www.overleaf.com/jobs](https://www.overleaf.com/jobs) for
more information and how to apply.

------
sidcool
ThoughtWorks Technologies | Pune, India

We are passionate technologists who believe in the power of software and
technology as tools for social change. We contribute to a multitude of open
source projects. Primarily we are a Technology Consultancy Company. We look
for zealous Technologists who are keen to learn on job. We value Object
Oriented and Functional Skills. DevOps and Agile are a normal way of working
here.

Skillsets/Platforms/etc.: C#, Java, Ruby, Scala, AWS/GCP/Azure, Python,
Node.js, React, Angular.

Requirement: 5+ years of programming experience.

Interview process: Phone interview, Take-home coding assignment, Pair
programming interview, Technical Interview(s), Logic and aptitude written
tests, Cultural Interview, Social Economic Justice Round.

More about ThoughtWorks:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM)

[http://www.thoughtworks.com/locations/pune](http://www.thoughtworks.com/locations/pune)

[http://www.thoughtworks.com](http://www.thoughtworks.com)

Contact: ijoshua[at]thoughtworks.com

Please send email with 'Hacker News' in subject line.

~~~
Malice
> Social Economic Justice Round

What is a Social Economic Justice Round?

~~~
equwal
This question needs to be answered. Has anyone made it this far?

------
elementsNL
Elements Interactive/M.I.C | Almere/Zwolle, The Netherlands | Fullstack
(Python/Django) developer | ONSITE | No visa sponsorship

This position offers a high degree of freedom in terms of implementing new
ideas and improvements. You will work on a variety of tasks related to the
platform we built, such as developing new and optimizing existing
functionalities, maintaining and extending our API’s and integration with
customer systems. You will also work on developing and maintaining our SAAS
solution, including online onboarding, billing and customer management.
Furthermore, you will optimize performance and scalability and create and
check unit tests.

BENEFITS:

* a place in our diverse, enthusiastic and highly technically oriented team of developers, where you get to teach and learn at the same time

* competitive salary based on skills & experience

* lunch, snacks and unlimited freshly ground coffee every day

* flexible working hours and a possibility to occasionally work from home

* visit events and/or take courses to keep up-to-date and learn new skills

More info & APPLY here:
[https://elementsinteractive.workable.com/j/595556CC6A](https://elementsinteractive.workable.com/j/595556CC6A)

------
etsimm
HealthPrize | Software Dev | NYC / Norwalk, CT | REMOTE Full-time |
[https://www.healthprize.com/](https://www.healthprize.com/)

At HealthPrize, we are changing the way people think about their medication
and their health! Our growth is being fueled by work with leading brands in
life sciences such as Abbott, Walgreens, and Gilead. Join the close-knit
engineering team that designs & develops our industry leading patient
engagement platform and work with us to measurably improve the state of
healthcare globally.

Systems Hypewords: AWS (multi-region deployments), Terraform, ECS, Docker,
Aurora, HIPAA/PCI Compliance

Backend Hypewords: Java/Kotlin, Amazon Aurora, Redis, Spring-Boot, Docker,
Swagger, API Gateway

Lead Site Reliability Engineer: [https://healthprize.com/careers-
page/#op-208838-lead-systems...](https://healthprize.com/careers-
page/#op-208838-lead-systems...).

Senior Platform Engineer: [https://healthprize.com/careers-
page/#op-205414-senior-platf...](https://healthprize.com/careers-
page/#op-205414-senior-platf...).

------
polymathnetwork
Polymath | Project Manager SCRUM Master | Toronto | Remote

Polymath is launching the next generation securities token issuance platform
and building a robust ecosystem of decentralized applications that will allow
issuers to tokenize their assets in a secure way without having to spend
hundreds of thousands of dollars in the process.

We are looking for an experienced Project Manager with SCRUM certification and
at least 5 years of managing the development of digital products and taking
them from idea to launch. S/he will help us fulfill this vision by outlining
and executing the strategy for launching a set of dApps that allow network
participants to easily interact with our platform.

Experience managing a project in the blockchain space is not a must, but the
candidate should have experience using dApps, interacting with Ethereum and be
particularly interested in the latest developments in this industry.

\- S/he will be responsible for project implementation, planning, monitoring
and preparation of reports for the CTO. \- S/he will manage a multi-
disciplinary team and provide overall technical guidance and direction to
project staff. \- S/he will be responsible for setting milestones and goals
for the teams s/he's in charge of. \- S/he will work alongside the CTO in
planning, designing and executing the product roadmap for all Polymath dApps.

Apply here,mention referral - hackernews:
[https://polymath.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=27](https://polymath.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=27)

About: [https://polymath.network](https://polymath.network)

------
thomas_d
Busuu | Backend engineer (other tech roles are open too) | London UK | onsite
only | [https://www.busuu.com/en/jobs](https://www.busuu.com/en/jobs) We are a
language learning startup with 80M users, leading the way in EdTech
innovation. Our mission is to allow anyone in the world to learn a new
language, whether it is for personal development or to improve their life
chances (most of our users are from developing countries). We do that through
a strong focus on user experience, quality of the educational content, and
adaptive learning. We need talented backend developers to work on APIs, scale
our platform, build our machine learning pipeline. We also work on social
network features and bot/voice platforms. Our stack includes Symfony (PHP7),
Node, Docker, AWS. If you want a fast-paced environment, responsibilities, to
work with a fun and very diverse international team, get in touch with us!
[https://www.busuu.com/en/jobs](https://www.busuu.com/en/jobs)

We are also hiring for many other positions, check out our jobs page.

------
benjisg
Seed (YC W15) | Backend Engineers | Full Time | REMOTE (US Only) |
[https://seed.co/](https://seed.co/)

We’re taking on the challenge of modernizing small business banking. We build
beautiful, easy-to-use tools for banking, invoicing, expense tracking, and
more, so our members can focus on helping their businesses thrive. Those tools
also need to integrate smoothly with often-antiquated banking systems, and be
bank-level secure. It’s a huge challenge, but one we enjoy tackling every day.
Our customers love us, and we're just getting started.

As part of the Backend Engineering team you'd be building the core of
platform, with no shortage of tough problems.

Tech Stack: Golang, Docker, AWS, Terraform & Packer for Ops.

We are a fully remote team and constantly use Slack/Zoom/Github to keep in
touch.

Process:

Phone intro, phone screen, technical interview with the team (either onsite in
Portland/San Fran or remote), decision. We strive to complete this process
within 2 weeks if a candidates schedule permits.

Apply: [https://seed.co/jobs/](https://seed.co/jobs/)

Feel free to reach out to me at benji at seed.co if you have any questions.

------
d-ward
Giant Monkey ([https://giantmonkey.de](https://giantmonkey.de)) | Berlin | On-
site | Full-time

# Company

Giant Monkey Software Engineering GmbH is an agile company for software
engineering. We develop web-based software in the health and culture sector.
Our primary product is gomus, the software for visitor management in museums.
[https://gomus.de](https://gomus.de)

# Job description

Your job will be developing the leading visitor management software for
museums. We build the most technologically advanced web-based software for
museums. With GraphQL, Angular, Ruby on Rails and Kubernetes.

We need you to support us with frontend programming with angular 5+, including
orchestrating components and services communicating with backend services.

Together with your team, consisting of young, highly motivated software
engineers, we want to push the world of museums forward. Allowing better and
easier access to culture. Taking advantage of digital media in order to reach
younger generations.

You will take on the following duties:

* Programming fontend web applications

* Writing tests and documentation

* Designing and architecting new features

* Working together with colleagues and management as a team.

* You will be the 11th full time member of our team so expect to take on responsibility.

More info: [https://gomus.de/de/jobs/](https://gomus.de/de/jobs/) ||
kontakt@giantmonkey.de

------
claytoncorreia
Chimp Technology (Chimp.net) | Vancouver, Canada | Full-Time | Onsite with
remote days

[https://chimp.net/careers](https://chimp.net/careers)

Chimp is a rapidly growing technology company located in downtown Vancouver,
BC. Our platform, chimp.net, is built to dramatically improve the human
experience of participating in charity by helping people, communities and
corporations to make bigger impacts on causes they care about.

* Front-End Developers [https://chimp.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=35](https://chimp.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=35)

* Software Developers, Ruby/Rails [https://chimp.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=34](https://chimp.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=34)

* Always looking to chat with great product managers, UI designers, UX designers, QA and developers (Intermediate and senior positions), dev ops and more. [https://chimp.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=4](https://chimp.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=4)

Competitive compensation, close knit office culture, stunning office views in
downtown Vancouver overlooking Stanley Park and Burrard Inlet and lots more
perks. Relocation supported for the exceptional candidates.

Come and work on something that can actually change the world.

Learn more at [https://chimp.net/careers](https://chimp.net/careers).
Engineering candidates can reach out directly to Harrison [at] chimp [dot]
net.

------
johnumbaugh
CareEvolution | Healthcare Interoperability Software Developer/Architect | Ann
Arbor, MI | ONSITE, REMOTE, VISA,
[https://www.careevolution.com/](https://www.careevolution.com/)

What we do actually matters.

It's estimated that 250,000 people die in America annually because of medical
errors. That makes it the #3 cause of death, just behind heart disease and
cancer (goo.gl/zntNUd). This is a major societal catastrophe - and it needs to
be fixed. Part of the solution is the long-overdue modernization of our
nation's health IT infrastructure. This is CareEvolution's mission - to create
better patient outcomes by modernizing - and connecting - our health IT
systems.

We are looking for several healthcare interoperability software
devs/architects who are familiar with thing s like CDA/CCD/CCDA; IHE profiles
like PIX, XDS, XCPD, XCA, XDR; and HL7.

We're a small team - still under 100 people (and all technical!) - but our
platform manages health data for over 130 million people.

Check out our job listing at
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/171879/healthcare-
interoperab...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/171879/healthcare-
interoperability-software-developer-careevolution)

Visit our website at
[https://www.careevolution.com/](https://www.careevolution.com/)

Submit resumes (PDF only please!) to resume@careevolution.com .

Note: this job is open to US Residents only. Foreign nationals CAN apply, but
only if you live within the US.

------
daveatdetective
Detective | Chicago | Software Engineer | ONSITE

Detective automates the hours of call prep and prospecting that sales team do.

We doubled in size last year and are looking to hire our fourth engineer in
Chicago.

Our product is built with Rails, MongoDB, React, Redux & TypeScript.

[https://detective-labs.breezy.hr/p/da041b2db095-software-
eng...](https://detective-labs.breezy.hr/p/da041b2db095-software-
engineer?source=201804hn)

------
lewilewilewi
Fluidly | Senior Frontend Engineer | London, UK | Onsite |
[http://www.fluidly.com](http://www.fluidly.com)

Fluidly is a fintech venture that's using ML / AI to help small businesses to
manage, forecast and optimise their cashflow. We've recently closed a £2M seed
round, raising from leading VC's Octopus, Anthemis and Nyca. We need a lead
front end engineer to own the delivery of our SaaS product. We're a really
tight-knit team with an excellent culture - communication and collaboration
skills are every bit as important to us as technical ones

We're growing rapidly and getting great buzz. This is a fab time to join -
pre-Series A with excellent runway and great technical challenges and personal
growth opportunities. You'll be reporting directly to the CTO. Our office is
in Holborn and it's full time on site. Salary is competitive and flexible,
with a separate personal training budget.

Our tech stack: React, Redux, Node, Postgres, MongoDB, RabbitMQ, Redis,
Docker, Kubernetes, Python

Experience: 5+ years professional experience. Fintech / finance/ startup/ SaaS
experience all helpful but not required.

Skills: Core javascript with and without frameworks. Core programming and
software engineering. Problem solving. Attention to detail

Personal attributes: Curious, humble, quick to learn. passion for technology
and startups

Apply here: [https://angel.co/fluidly/jobs/298911-lead-front-end-
software...](https://angel.co/fluidly/jobs/298911-lead-front-end-software-
engineer) or email lewi AT fluidly.com

------
mariagor
Butterfly Network | NY | On-site, Full-time | Biotech/AI | Visa

What Google has done for search, Amazon has done for delivery, Tesla is doing
for auto, we are doing for medicine. Be part of the medical software
revolution! At Butterfly Network we are building a breakthrough medical device
that will make medical imaging accessible to everyone in the world, saving
millions of lives. We are reinventing ultrasound by squeezing all of its
components onto a single silicon chip, thereby significantly increasing
performance, portability and reducing the cost by over 90%. The system's
company-designed deep learning algorithms, trained by ultrasound experts, will
guide clinicians with considerably less expertise. Join us to make history and
work together with some of the brightest scientists and engineers in the tech
& healthcare worlds

Open roles:

• Senior Full-stack cloud engineer

• Senior Infrastructure (Devops) Engineer

• Senior Front-End Developer

• Data Engineer

• Web Developer

• Image Data Scientist

• Machine Learning Research Scientist

• Deep Learning Intern PhD

• Senior ios and Android developers

Check us out:
[https://www.butterflynetwork.com/](https://www.butterflynetwork.com/)

Our tech stack: Python, NodeJS, ReactJS, GraphQL, AWS, Docker, Kubernetes etc.

Send me an email at: mgorodnichenko@4catalyzer.com

~~~
peterpans01
Hello @mariagor, I'm interested in Deep Learning intern. I have all the
requirements, except Phd. Do you accept Master student for this position?
Thanks.

------
blakeburch
PMG Advertising Agency | Jr. Data Engineer | Full Time | ONSITE | Fort Worth
TX or Austin TX | www.pmg.com

We're a independent, full-funnel digital agency with 150+ employees that
drives results for global brands like Apple, OpenTable, Sephora, Cirque du
Soleil and Abercrombie & Fitch. Ranked by Deloitte as one of the fastest
growing companies in its Technology Fast 500, PMG has rapidly carved out a
unique space for ourselves through the breadth and depth of our audience
marketing expertise and by building on our own proprietary technology and data
infrastructure. Beyond our work, we focus on building relationships and
keeping employees happy - part of the reason we've Ad Age named us #5 in
advertising's Best Places to Work for 2016 and 2017!

We're actively looking to grow our data engineering division to develop
sustainable data pipelines that power analytics dashboards, bidding
algorithms, and automated scripts. We currently process data from more than 30
API connections and store over 30TB of marketing data alone. Your efforts will
directly contribute to the effectiveness of our client's digital media spend
of more than $200mm+ each year.

Jr. Data Engineer -
[https://www.pmg.com/careers/positions/#job/7688affb-c57d-49b...](https://www.pmg.com/careers/positions/#job/7688affb-c57d-49b0-80d2-91feb74f8f87?lever-
source=hacker-news)

Alongside our data engineering role, we're always looking for strong
candidates for our development, analytics, data science, and data innovation
teams. If you have the technical chops, want to work with large data sets, and
have an interest in digital marketing, please reach out to blake@pmg.com.

------
codnee
BOOKING.COM - Amsterdam, The Netherlands | Tel Aviv, Israel | ONSITE | VISA
support| Relocation to Amsterdam

I am a mobile developer at Booking.com, the biggest accommodations site on
this planet. We are looking to hire experienced people from anywhere in the
world, and to relocate them to the beautiful city of Amsterdam to work with
us.

Some of the positions available are:

* Software developer (Shanghai): [https://grnh.se/r47oha1](https://grnh.se/r47oha1)

* iOS developer (Amsterdam): [https://grnh.se/20dhfo1](https://grnh.se/20dhfo1)

* iOS developer (Shanghai): [https://grnh.se/7bwuvbim1](https://grnh.se/7bwuvbim1)

* Android developer (Shanghai): [https://grnh.se/ngmta71](https://grnh.se/ngmta71)

* UX designer (Amsterdam): [https://grnh.se/6lwb5c1](https://grnh.se/6lwb5c1)

* UX designer (Tel Aviv): [https://grnh.se/hw8l8tv31](https://grnh.se/hw8l8tv31)

* Product owner (Shanghai): [https://grnh.se/aut3j4qf1](https://grnh.se/aut3j4qf1)

* Product owner DS (Amsterdam): [https://grnh.se/wimip33j1](https://grnh.se/wimip33j1)

Other job vacancies at [https://grnh.se/30g5b71](https://grnh.se/30g5b71)

~~~
Achshar
I am interested but some pages are 404.

~~~
codnee
Oops, sorry about that.

As mpawlowski mentioned you can go to workingatbooking.com (Referral link
[https://grnh.se/30g5b71](https://grnh.se/30g5b71)).

------
mck-
Routific | Vancouver, BC | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://routific.com](https://routific.com)

Routific is a smart logistics platform that optimizes routes for last-mile
delivery fleets, saving businesses up to 40% on time and fuel. Today, the
power and efficiency of our proprietary algorithm combined with a stellar user
experience makes Routific the best routing solution on the market and the
leading route optimization API.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/routific](https://www.keyvalues.com/routific)

Here are our open roles:

\- Algorithms Engineer: [https://angel.co/routific/jobs/233236-algorithms-
engineer](https://angel.co/routific/jobs/233236-algorithms-engineer)

\- Full-Stack Engineer: [https://angel.co/routific/jobs/200057-full-stack-
engineer](https://angel.co/routific/jobs/200057-full-stack-engineer)

Tech Stack: Node.js – Rust – Common Lisp – React – Angular

------
coffutt
Blispay | Software Engineer | Baltimore, MD | ONSITE | blispay.com

Blispay is a financial technology startup backed by FirstMark Capital, NEA,
Accomplice and Founder Collective. Our first product is an everyday credit &
financing solution that customers deserve and merchants need. Our founding
team consists of experienced industry veterans from companies including Bill
Me Later, PayPal, Bank of America, MBNA, Microsoft & Zynga.

As software engineer at Blispay, you'll be designing, building, and
maintaining the software infrastructure and services that power Blispay. This
position requires a passion for desigining elegant, scalable solutions to
complex business and technical problems. The role is a full-time position,
based in Baltimore, MD.

You Will

* Work collaboratively with product owners, designers, and other engineers to design and build features that users want.

* Design and build fault tolerant, highly available, scalable systems.

* Troubleshoot and diagnose system failures and recommend solutions.

Requirements

* Experience designing back-end software systems and services.

* Experience writing production code in a common server side language (we use Java).

* Experience with distributed, asynchronous, message driven systems a plus.

* Experience with batch processing and ETL systems a plus.

* Experience with common data modeling, machine learning, and analytics practices and techniques a plus.

Apply via
[https://jobs.lever.co/blispay.com](https://jobs.lever.co/blispay.com)

------
cecilial
Eden | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://www.eden.io](https://www.eden.io)

Eden is the full-stack solution for office management. Our mission is to
empower each client and Eden Wizard to do the best work of her or his life.
Our services include office cleaning, supply stocking, IT support, handyman
services, and taskers. Each Eden client has a dedicated account lead to ensure
an insanely great experience.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/eden](https://www.keyvalues.com/eden)

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/eden18/jobs/850957?ref=keyvalue...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/eden18/jobs/850957?ref=keyvalues#.Wm63PJM-e3U)

\- Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/eden18/jobs/850953?ref=keyvalue...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/eden18/jobs/850953?ref=keyvalues#.Wm63PZM-e3U)

------
turko
Platterz | Front and Backend Developers | Toronto | Competitive Salary &
Benefits | Onsite | Visa | www.platterz.ca Platterz is on a mission to make
offices across North America more human by simplifying the process of ordering
catered food, and encouraging teams to gather around and enjoy a good meal.
Our platform makes it easy to view menus from hundreds of local caterers and
restaurants, customize a meal to your team’s dietary restrictions and
preferences, and place an order for any occasion.

We’re looking for front and backend developers with experience using Heroku,
NodeJS, Postgres, Rails, Angular 4 & Typescript, Sass, Github, and Git.

Our office is dynamic, supportive, and - if we’re honest - a lot of fun.
Here’s a testimony from one of our actual developers:

“Coming into work every day is a pleasure. Spending time with coworkers.. I’m
really interested in my work… I really couldn’t be more effusive about the
quality of the environment… And the fact that I’m able to work on projects
that I’m passionate about….”

So maybe we aren’t the most articulate - but you get it. If you value working
in an intellectually stimulating environment, with lots of opportunities for
growth (and free food), this might be the place for you. Our company ethos is
focussed around making sure that employees get treated like human beings - so
our approach to things like flex time, and encouraging and celebrating each
team member’s personal achievements (in and out of the office) reflects that.

If you’re interested in learning more about our hiring process, check out the
listings here:
[https://www.platterz.ca/c/careers/](https://www.platterz.ca/c/careers/).

------
risevfx
RISE visual effects studios | Midlevel/Senior Pipeline Developer | Python, QT,
SQLAlchemy | Berlin, Stuttgart, Munich - Germany

RISE was founded 10 years ago on the idea of an artist driven visual effects
company, creating the highest possible standard for cinema and television. To
date we have contributed visual effects to some of the most successful movie
franchises including Avengers, Captain America, Iron Man, Guardians of the
Galaxy and Harry Potter. And we are moving forward ...

For the pipeline developer position, your responsibilities will include
developing, maintaining and troubleshooting VFX pipeline tools to assist the
production team. Your focus will be on improving existing features and extend
the feature set of our inhouse database frontend for managing projects, shots
and tasks into scheduling and reporting. You will work closely with the Head
of Pipeline and other tools developers to bring our VFX management system to
the next level and also integrate it with standard software packages.

Your skillset should include:

Very good knowledge of Python and QT

Good UI/UX design sense for none technical users

Experience using databases, preferably with SQLAlchemy

Expert problem-solving and troubleshooting skills

Experience with Houdini, Maya and Nuke a plus

Communication & Time management skills

This is an ONSITE position. You will be free to choose between Berlin,
Stuttgart and Munich as were we may set up your desk. We are mainly looking
for EU citizens. If you are the perfect candidate, we will assist you with the
blue card VISA process.

Please apply through jobs@risefx.com

------
rdli
Datawire | Telepresence OSS Engineer | Full-time | REMOTE and ONSITE (Boston)

Datawire is a Boston-based startup that builds open source tools so that
developers can code faster on Kubernetes. Our tools include Telepresence
([https://www.telepresence.io](https://www.telepresence.io)) for local
development; Forge ([https://forge.sh](https://forge.sh)) for
build/deployment; and Ambassador
([https://www.getambassador.io](https://www.getambassador.io)), an API Gateway
for Kubernetes.

We're looking for a systems engineer who has a strong understanding of systems
and networking. This is _not_ a job if you consider yourself a "full-stack
engineer". If you would be comfortable hacking on a VPN client, consider
yourself a strong candidate :-). We're looking for someone who's fluent in at
least one of Python/Golang/C. Kubernetes experience a huge plus, but not
required.

[https://www.datawire.io/careers/](https://www.datawire.io/careers/)

------
SamFacer
Cake Solutions - A BAMTECH Media Company | Manchester (Visa, Onsite)| London
(Visa, onsite) | New York (Remote avail)

Senior Scala Developers | (Senior) DevOps | SRE Lead

Until last year (2017) Cake had operated as a Scala Consultancy, helping
businesses globally build Reactive, Distributed and Resilient Systems using
our hybrid Agile method of small cross functional teams. We're big advocates
of the tech community, and have been blogging, hosting meetups and
presenting/sponsoring conferences for 5 years.

We were acquired last year by BAMTECH Media, and are now building the next-gen
DTC media streaming platforms for partners like ESPN+, Disney, Riot Games, and
EuroSport, as well as migrating existing partners (MLB, NHL, MLS, WWE, HBO) to
our new multi-tenant platform.

Most of our current roles are at the Senior level (Scala, DevOps, SRE) so we
would like engineers who have experience with functional programming (futures,
category theory), DevOps who have experience with micro-service architecture
(Docker, Jenkins, AWS).
[https://www.cakesolutions.net/careers](https://www.cakesolutions.net/careers)

Any questions to me samf@cakesolutions.net

------
tammievu
Remix | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://www.remix.com](https://www.remix.com)

The zip code you’re born in continues to be one of the strongest predictors of
your economic mobility. Our team aims to build a more equitable world by
expanding access within it. Remix is the first platform for transit and city
planning, helping 225+ cities around the world design transit networks
quickly, confidently, and clearly.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/remix](https://www.keyvalues.com/remix)

Here are our open roles:

\- Engineering Manager: [https://jobs.lever.co/remix/cb9b8992-f2df-49af-
bd20-4eb7babf...](https://jobs.lever.co/remix/cb9b8992-f2df-49af-
bd20-4eb7babf26a5?lever-source=KEY%20VALUES)

\- Front-End Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/remix/85754b42-d084-4457-b9a6-4555332c...](https://jobs.lever.co/remix/85754b42-d084-4457-b9a6-4555332c3ee4?lever-
source=KEY%20VALUES)

\- Full-Stack Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/remix/f1114f49-aa71-409e-a6f6-c37cd64d...](https://jobs.lever.co/remix/f1114f49-aa71-409e-a6f6-c37cd64d585d?lever-
source=KEY%20VALUES)

Tech Stack: Our main app is a Ruby on Rails API, with a Postgres and PostGIS
database and a front-end built using React.js. It’s hosted in Heroku. We also
have a variety of services built in Python that are hosted on AWS.

------
goodgoblin
ViralGains | Software Engineer, Data Scientist, Software Engineer in Test |
Boston, MA | ONSITE |
[https://www.viralgains.com/company/careers/](https://www.viralgains.com/company/careers/)

ViralGains is a leading video ad engagement platform looking for people to
power our next stage of explosive growth.

These are our open technology roles:

* Senior Data Scientist | [https://www.viralgains.com/company/careers/senior-data-scien...](https://www.viralgains.com/company/careers/senior-data-scientist)

* Senior/Mid Level Software Engineer | [https://www.viralgains.com/company/careers/senior-mid-level-...](https://www.viralgains.com/company/careers/senior-mid-level-software-engineer)

* Software Engineer in Test | [https://www.viralgains.com/company/careers/software-engineer...](https://www.viralgains.com/company/careers/software-engineer-test)

Come join our amazing team building cutting edge solutions in the ad tech
world!

------
izgerij
CyberArk (Conjur team) | Front End / Backend / DevOps / Security | REMOTE (OR
ONSITE NEWTON, MA) | FULL-TIME

The CyberArk Conjur team helps people write super reliable software that's
hard to hack. We're building tools that make the best security practices
convenient for developers, ops, and security teams. We're hiring engineering
managers, product owners, and of course, engineers.

ABOUT US

We're a fast-growing team, thanks to the increasing success of our product:
the Conjur appliance secures the entire software development and deployment
lifecycle for companies who want to ship features as fast as possible without
increasing their risk of security breaches.

We are looking for experienced software engineers to join our team. Conjur
engineers work on a wide variety of projects, from integrations with some of
today's most popular DevOps tools to moonshot projects that seek to
revolutionize the way engineering teams factor in security when deploying
applications.

We know that if you're a professional engineer, experience with specific tools
or languages can usually be picked up quickly. That being said, Conjur
engineers are using the following tools on a more-or-less daily basis: \-
Ruby, Rails, Golang, Postgres, and JS \- Docker, Git, and Jenkins \-
Kubernetes, OpenShift, Cloud Foundry \- Puppet, Chef, Ansible

FOR MORE INFORMATION

conjur.org (our secret service, AGPLv3)
[https://www.conjur.com/careers/engineering/puzzle](https://www.conjur.com/careers/engineering/puzzle)
(our coding puzzle) conjur.org/blog (our blog, which talks more about who we
are and what we do)

~~~
rantanplan
Followed your puzzle until I got to a particular heroku app page(ostensibly
for posting a file), but it didn't seem to contain any info for the next step.

Is it unfinished or did I miss a clue?

~~~
rantanplan
Nevermind, I solved it.

------
sshrinivasan
Zymeworks Inc. | Full Stack Software Developer | Vancouver, Canada | Onsite |
$75 - $110k CAD

Zymeworks is a clinical-stage biopharmaceutical company dedicated to the
discovery, development and commercialization of next-generation bispecific and
multifunctional biotherapeutics. You will collaborate with scientists and
developers to molecular modelling frameworks, applications, and libraries, as
well as helping to develop data management, visualization, and analysis tools.

We expect you to have:

* A Bachelor’s degree in Computer Science, Computer Engineering, or a related discipline

* Minimum 2 years industry experience in web application development

* Demonstrated ability to design, implement, and maintain medium-to-large scale web applications, their supporting back-end services, and associated infrastructure through entire life cycle from initial idea to final deployment

* Ability to deliver rapid, iterative prototypes from initial ideas, and a drive for software development excellence through peer code reviews, automated testing, and systematic deployments

* Experience building UX front ends and interactive data visualizations

Our Platform:

* Elm and JavaScript, including D3, AngularJS for webapp frontends and visualizations

* Python for scientific applications and modelling software

* Go for server development

* Elixir for server development

* PostgreSQL

For more details, and to apply, see
[https://zymeworks.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=103](https://zymeworks.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=103)

------
hrsdevelopment
Health Recovery Solutions | Android, Software Engineer, Front End, Data
Science | Jersey City, NJ | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://www.healthrecoverysolutions.com/](https://www.healthrecoverysolutions.com/)

Our marketing team says it better than me:

Health Recovery Solutions (HRS) supplies leading home care agencies with the
most advanced remote monitoring platform focused on changing patient behavior
to reduce readmissions and improve clinical outcomes. HRS’ disease-specific
engagement kits are customized with educational video, care plans, medication
reminders while integrated with Bluetooth peripherals to engage patients. For
clinicians, HRS' software allows for the management of high-risk patients and
provides seamless communication with them through video chat, wound imaging
and text messaging. For family members and caregivers, HRS' software gives
them the ability to be fully involved in their family member's care and well-
being.

We're a startup that builds tele-health, remote patient monitor, software. Our
stack is mainly Java, PHP, and Python (my doing).

Contact me: jkatz@healthrecoverysolutions.com

------
litcharts
LitCharts | Full Stack Engineer | Full-time | Remote Only (USA) |
[https://www.litcharts.com](https://www.litcharts.com)

Come help improve literature education with LitCharts! LitCharts provides high
quality literature guides, analysis, and related literary tools and resources.
Over two million students, teachers, and general interest readers use the
LitCharts website and mobile apps every month.

We are looking for a full-time Full Stack Engineer to work on all aspects of
the site, both front- and back-end. Must be proficient with Ruby and Ruby on
Rails, Javascript and jQuery, AWS and S3, Haml, SCSS, and working remotely.

We’re a small team, and the code you write will have a direct impact on our
success as well as reach millions of users. You can work from home or
anywhere. We work flexible hours but typically stick to 9am-5pm EST and are
looking for someone able to do the same. All applicants must also be legally
authorized to work in the United States.

Please email your resume, Github profile, samples of your code/work, or
anything else you'd like to us to know about to hiring@litcharts.com to apply.
Thanks for reading!

------
agentile
Follow Up Boss | Senior DevOps Engineer | Remote | Full-time |
[https://www.followupboss.com/about](https://www.followupboss.com/about)

We are a simple, sales-focused CRM for real estate teams. We’re a
bootstrapped, profitable company started back in April of 2011. We’re a remote
company with a mostly US-based team. We are very customer-centric:
[https://www.facebook.com/followupboss/reviews](https://www.facebook.com/followupboss/reviews)
and our customers love our product.

More about how we work:
[https://followupboss-1.wistia.com/medias/kc5ows18dj](https://followupboss-1.wistia.com/medias/kc5ows18dj)

We are looking to hire our first DevOps engineer. We are looking for someone
who can lead infrastructure efforts as we strive to build secure, fast and
reliable systems that support the growth of our product.

Stack: AWS, Aurora, PostgreSQL, Redis, PHP, React

Full job listing here / apply at:
[https://grnh.se/630dvjmx1](https://grnh.se/630dvjmx1)

------
dartf
ZenMate | Berlin | ONSITE | VISA | €50k - €80k depending on a role

At ZenMate, we strive towards making the internet a more secure and private
place with our VPN solution. With over 42 million downloads and clients
available for all major platforms, we continue to develop products which
improve user experience on the web

1) DevOps Automation Engineer (m/f) | ONSITE | VISA | €50k - €65k job
description: [https://zenmate-
jobs.personio.de/job/8535?_pc=23210](https://zenmate-
jobs.personio.de/job/8535?_pc=23210)

2) Client Developer (m/f) | ONSITE | VISA | €50k - €70k job description:
[https://zenmate-jobs.personio.de/job/29305?_pc=23210](https://zenmate-
jobs.personio.de/job/29305?_pc=23210)

3) Sr. Backend Engineer (Ruby) (m/f) | ONSITE | VISA | €60k - €80k job
description: [https://zenmate-
jobs.personio.de/job/19096?_pc=23210](https://zenmate-
jobs.personio.de/job/19096?_pc=23210)

Please apply with the links above :)

If you have any questions you can email me directly, my address is in my
profile.

------
roadrunnerfreak
Reflektive | Multiple software engineer positions | Bangalore/Bengaluru, India
| Full-Time |

About Us

Reflektive is an early-stage startup, rapidly becoming a market leader in the
HR SaaS 2.0 wave. We're looking for engineers to join us on our shared mission
to make workplaces great by empowering employees and teams to achieve their
maximum professional potential. We're ranked #16 Best Places to Work by the SF
Times and have a 5-Star Glassdoor rating. We work to ensure our employees are
growing, engaged, and that their work is recognized and rewarded. Some
Investors & Customers - Lightspeed Ventures, Andreessen Horowitz - Pinterest,
Thumbtack, Glassdoor, Lyft, Instacart, Medium, and many more!

We have recently opened an R&D centre in Bengaluru and are looking to scale up
the team to tackle some interesting problems. If you'd like to solve problems
with smart, empathetic colleagues and have a lot of fun while doing it - this
is the place to be!

Open Roles

\- Lead Frontend Engineer (must have: React)

\- Senior Software Engineer/Lead (must have: Ruby on Rails)

\- Software Engineer (must have: Ruby on Rails)

If you're interested please e-mail mjayakumar@reflektive.com with your
resume/LinkedIn attached.

------
livingstn
Bankrate | Software Engineers, Cloud Engineers, UI/UX Designers, SEO Managers
| Detroit, MI | Full Time | Onsite |
[https://www.bankrate.com](https://www.bankrate.com)

Bankrate is a leading publisher and aggregator of personal finance content.
Bankrate provides consumers with fully researched, comprehensive, and
objective personal finance content across multiple vertical categories
including mortgages, deposits, insurance, credit cards, retirement, and auto.
Bankrate is part of the Red Ventures family of companies.

We are looking for engineers who are excited about using a modern tech stack
and building compelling products in the personal finance space. Our stack
consists of a mix of Golang, Laravel, Vue.js, Sass, Terraform, Ansible, and
AWS.

Bankrate is hiring for following positions:

    
    
      - Senior Software Engineer
      - Software Engineer
      - Senior Cloud Engineer
      - Cloud Engineer
      - Senior UI/UX Designer
      - SEO Manager
      - Senior SEO Manager
    

Read more and apply at
[https://www.bankrate.com/careers](https://www.bankrate.com/careers)

------
BayLabs
Bay Labs | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE

Bay Labs is actively hiring!

www.baylabs.io

Bay Labs combines deep learning, a type of artificial intelligence, with
cardiovascular imaging to help in the diagnosis and management of heart
disease, the leading cause of death in the world. To achieve this vision,
we've assembled a team of experts in machine learning, visual neuroscience,
physics, medical devices, regulatory affairs, and cardiology.

We’re looking for people who will bring a unique perspective in defining the
future of healthcare with us.

Learn more and apply here:

System Integration Engineer:
[https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/b5ae67de-5208-4072-8408-5170c9...](https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/b5ae67de-5208-4072-8408-5170c9342f86?source=hackernews)

Experienced Backend Software Engineer:
[https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/7efd1ccd-02d8-46af-
afb2-713a3d...](https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/7efd1ccd-02d8-46af-
afb2-713a3d5ec404?source=hackernews)

DevOps/Infrastructure Engineer:
[https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/5f7440a5-00e8-411a-9803-871013...](https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/5f7440a5-00e8-411a-9803-8710134b3dbb?source=hackernews)

Experienced Research Engineer - Deep Learning:
[https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/c3ac8da0-0b48-4e2e-876f-698406...](https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/c3ac8da0-0b48-4e2e-876f-698406c5ddb0?source=hackernews)

... and more!

------
alooPotato
Streak CRM |San Francisco| Onsite, Full-time |
[https://www.streak.com/careers](https://www.streak.com/careers)

Streak transforms your gmail inbox into a flexible, functional, and fully
collaborative CRM. We are looking for people that will help us develop the
right product, develop new features, and deploy and monitor features. We have
already built the hard stuff, so we are building the fun stuff.

We have multiple positions available, including \- Product Engineers [React,
Vue, Angular], multiple positions, from senior to junior levels \- Backend
Engineers (AWS, GCP, with experience working on systems at scale with > 1000
QPS), multiple positions, from senior to junior levels \- Android Lead (a
person with significant prior experience in Android) \- Product Designer

We are a successful, profitable company with a great culture and fantastic
perks: Comprehensive healthcare (99% prempaid by company), Daily lunches,
Vocational Training credit, 401k , Paid Family Leave, Company holidays,
Generous vacation and sick leave, transportation benefits.

Please reach out to us at careers@streak.com and mention Hacker News.

------
nso
Atarraya | Full stack web developer | La condesa, Mexico City | no webpage |
Full time | Onsite, with option of relocation

We are a small company just out of stealth mode and starting our expansion.

In short we make software to help traditionally very ineffective and lowtech
shrimp farms move into the data age and increase their yields and revenue.

Keywords for our future targets; big data with machine learning to increase
farming efficiency, 'the shrimp CDC', integrate ourselfs with most facets of
shrimp production and distribution, cutting edge high intensity biofloc
farming.

Short term dev targets are to solidify our software, get our feature set
increased, move to aws or similar, port to .net core and linux.

Our stack: C# asp.net MVC/webapi, postgresql, windows, redis, jquery.

You need: To have experience with full web stack development. Understanding of
the basic components of the web and http. Good verbal and written English.

You do not need: A degree. Experience with c# or .net.

We much more prefer someone smart and capable with experience in related
development across languages than someone who 'checks all the boxes'.

As part of our first hires for our core tech team you'll get the chance to
contribute to real decisions about our technology and system design on an
everyday basis.

With the job comes the possibility to relocate to, or periodically work from,
Puerto Escondido, Oaxaca, from where I will be leading the tech team and we
are currently setting up an office. PE has lower cost of living than DF, and
is also a surfer paradise.

Contact me at paal@atarray.ai for any questions.

------
nahyunk
Twine | San Francisco, CA | FULL TIME | ON-SITE

[https://twine.com/jobs/](https://twine.com/jobs/)

[https://angel.co/twine](https://angel.co/twine)

Open positions:

\- Product Manager

\- Backend Engineer

\- Full Stack Engineer

\- Designer

\- Recruiter

\---------------------------

Twine empowers people to save more, save better, and save together. We use
dynamic technology, design and cutting-edge automated money management to
change the way people make financial decisions.

The Twine app launched in late November 2017 and since hitting the App Store
has already been featured in ‘Apps We Love’ and as the ‘App of the Day’
(January 2018). The team is now ramping up growth initiatives and drawing on
user behavioral and account data to continue to make the app more effective –
driven by a core mission of empowering millions of families to achieve more
secure, happier financial lives.

We operate as an independent startup group – backed by the resources and
stability of a Fortune Global 500 powerhouse. We know that we’re stronger with
every thread – our culture is driven by sharing, learning and iterating
together. Feel free to get in touch with Nahyun (Team Ops) at
nahyun@twine.com. Let's chat!

------
mschop
CaptivateIQ - San Francisco, CA - Onsite

We're hiring full stack engineers with focus on python and javascript. We just
finished YC and have received seed funding from notable SaaS funds. Reach out
to mark@captivateiq.com for more information.

About us: CaptivateIQ is a software as a service that helps you set, optimize,
calculate, and payout sales commissions for your sales people. Over 80% of
businesses use spreadsheets to calculate commissions, leading them to
compensate teams inaccurately, late, and without proper reporting. We are
helping companies reduce costly payout errors and providing access to the most
innovative compensation strategies.

The team started working together in November 2017, launched in February 2018,
and today have customers including Gusto, Heap Analytics, Iterable, and many
more. Our team led commissions at successful companies, including Gusto and
BrightRoll and worked at leading companies including Amazon, OpenTable,
McKinsey & Company and Carrick Capital. CaptivateIQ is backed by Amity
Ventures, Bessemer Venture Partners, Foundation Capital, S28 Capital,
Y-Combinator, and notable enterprise Angels.

------
mdbraber
TrueKinetix | Full Stack developer | ONSITE | Amsterdam, NL

TrueKinetix aims to change the indoor training experience with a quantum leap
by using robotics instead of weights. TrueKinetix is a well-funded start-up,
lead by a team that has a large network and previous experience in the sports
industry.

The growing team consists of experienced and highly qualified specialists who
set very high standards for themselves but has enough self-reflection to keep
it fun! The team is growing and has multiple vacancies in Mechatronics,
Physics and Electronics.

What you will be doing:

\- You will be the first Full stack developer within the team; \- You will be
the architect on the software side of the product; \- You will develop a fully
scalable back-end; \- Optional you will develop a full responsive web front-
end; \- You will develop the front end on an own proprietary screen; \- You
will work in a multi-disciplinary team; \- In a later phase, you could mentor
other developers;

Our goal is to quickly deliver the product, so you will need to be pragmatic,
but you will also need to guard the quality of all the delivered software.

Feel free to get in touch via jobs@truekinetix.com or maarten@truekinetix.com

------
pkmishra
Gracenote|Emeryville, CA(SF)or Remote (must be able to work legally in the
US)| Sr. Software Engineer | Full time

Gracenote, a Nielsen company, is an entertainment data and technology provider
powering the world’s top music services, automakers, cable and satellite
operators, and consumer electronics companies. At its core, Gracenote helps
people find, discover and connect with the entertainment they love. Daily,
Gracenote processes 35 billion rows of data and is quickly becoming a world-
leader in return path “big data.” Over the past 3 years, the company has grown
to more than 2000 employees in 17 countries, including over 600 of the world’s
top engineers with a passion for music, video, sports, and entertainment
technology.

We are presently looking for Senior Software Developer (On-site or Remote) to
become part of our agile video data delivery platform team. Apply directly at
-
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/gracenote/jobs/senior-j...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/gracenote/jobs/senior-
java-developer-c-ZhD6erqr6lDZeMg-44q7)

------
liviavs
Lendable | Senior Software Engineers | London | Full Time | Onsite | Salary:
£60k-£80k | [https://www.lendable.co.uk/](https://www.lendable.co.uk/) Join
Lendable - the UK's fastest growing lending platform. We're a small team of
high performers who have built outstanding tech to deliver real innovation in
Fintech in the form of automated lending. Well-funded (£400M+) and profitable
after only three years. We are on the lookout for talented software engineers
and data scientists to help us get further, faster. Software development and
data science are at the heart of what we do and lead all our business
decisions. You'll be working directly with our CTO co-founder building our
platform and internal tools.

Challenging project, no boring CMS work, real application development.
Experience with Symfony 3 and PHP 7 is required.

Perks include: Annual company sponsored working vacation abroad (last year we
went to Tuscany), hardware of your choice, regular team events, weekly company
lunch, weekly yoga classes, loft office in Shoreditch

Apply: email livia@lendable.co.uk

------
lpcrealmadrid
Morning Consult | Senior Frontend, Senior Backend, Internal Tools | DC/NYC |
[https://morningconsult.com/](https://morningconsult.com/) | Full Time |
Onsite

Hey guys,

We're a bootstrapped + profitable polling startup trying to definitively
answer the following types of questions: "Did the United Airlines / Uber / NFL
scandals actually harm a brand in the longterm?" "When, if ever, does Twitter
represent anything other than the outrage of coastal elites?"

We've got a small team of engineers punching in above their weight class and
looking for people with experience building things from the ground up + going
end-to-end from prototype to production. There is no separate devops team
because we are the devops team. It's been a fun ride so far, many hiccups
along the way (I'll be transparent about what we are good and not so good at),
and we're excited to be on the lookout for more people to join.

Looking for people who have been programming professionally for 3+ years

Email me at amian (at) morningconsult (dottt) com if you are interested in any
of these roles!

Edited for brevity

------
dmaniz
JumpCloud | Boulder,Colorado, USA [avg 245 days/year of sunshine]|ONSITE|
[https://jumpcloud.com](https://jumpcloud.com) Directory-as-a-Service product
in the cloud. Work with technology like Go, Vagrant, Docker, Saltstack, ELK
Stack, Redis… -Sr. Software Engineer: (Gophers wanted, or experience with C++,
Java, Python or Node is ok too) -Software Engineer in Test (SDET)-(5 yrs Go or
Python ideal or exp with multi-lang (C++, Ruby, Perl); SQL; Open to former
DevOps/sysadmins with coding exp who want to do more development -Software
Engineer (OS Applications): Develop agent technology; Native desktop devs;
system-level API work -Sr. UI Software Engineer: Learn Vue.js and contribute
to API development More details here:
[https://jumpcloud.com/careers#careers](https://jumpcloud.com/careers#careers)
Here's a brief video that explains what JumpCloud does:
[https://youtu.be/DhY2ij3VJFI](https://youtu.be/DhY2ij3VJFI)

------
seregine
Outschool | Principal Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE

Outschool (YC W16) is the marketplace of small-group online classes for kids,
K-12. Our live video chat format makes awesome learning experiences available
to kids around the world. Already, hundreds of independent teachers are
offering thousands of classes in every subject: forensic science, competitive
math, storytelling, anthropology, study skills, art, and many more. Learners
and their parents love it, and sales are great.

We are an accomplished team of five in SF, with experience in education,
marketplaces, software, and operating online services at Udemy, Amazon,
Airbnb, YC, Square, Google, and many startups. We're ambitious and pragmatic.
We prioritize carefully, run experiments, start simple, then iterate. This
gives us confidence that we’re learning about our customers and building what
they want. It also means we have less risk, randomness, and drama than most
early startups.

We're now looking for a senior software engineer to complement our team. You
would get involved early in building a new kind of educational system, and
contribute a lot to our success. Everything about our product will evolve, so
you'll work on a variety of projects: in-class interactions, teacher success,
communication tools, marketplace discovery, metrics, internal process,
infrastructure, and more. Our stack is modern JavaScript: React,
Apollo/GraphQL, Node/Express, and Postgres.

We think the best candidates care about learning and education. You’ll need a
mature perspective on engineering tradeoffs, product decisions, and teamwork.
You must have been programming professionally and challenging yourself for at
least 5 years. You have something to teach us.

Reach out to work@outschool.com

------
KurtisL
SigOpt | San Francisco, CA.

Software Engineer: Full time, Onsite. Small team working on everything from
machine learning to javascript.

SigOpt is building a cloud-based ensemble of optimization tools that is proven
and integrates seamlessly into existing infrastructure. We're used by globally
recognized leaders within the insurance, credit card, algorithmic trading and
consumer packaged goods industries.

We're looking for generalists who feel comfortable working on everything from
machine learning pipelines to javascript to join our small but growing team.
Our stack is built on tested and popular tools like postgres, python, AWS,
node, react. We prefer versatile developers over experts in a single field.

Responsibilities: -Work with customer success and the research engineers to
design, build and ship new features in the API -Design, build and continue to
improve the SigOpt web experience, from account administration to cutting edge
visualizations -Champion usability and clean design across the website and
API, maintaining the high bar that our customers continue to give us positive
feedback on -Showcase SigOpt in code examples from our public GitHub repo,
documentation and how-to articles on the website, and occasionally blog posts

Requirements: -Minimum 1 year industry experience in a software engineering
role -Experience in a wide variety of languages and tools

Pluses: -React/ES6 experience -API design experience -Experience writing and
maintaining test suites including unit, integration and browser tests -Machine
learning experience -Strong oral and written communication skills

More information at [https://sigopt.com/careers](https://sigopt.com/careers)

------
nicholasCF
FRONT END DEVELOPER | CLEVER°FRANKE | Utrecht, Netherlands | Onsite | Full
time |

We are an international design agency that uses data to create interactive
products and experiences. Our team is multi-national and we speak and work in
English.

As a Front-End Developer your main responsibility is the development of HTML,
CSS and JavaScript for our client and internal projects. You will work in
synergy with our design team and other developers. You are comfortable working
in a fast paced environment, have a keen, analytical eye and a pragmatic but
flexible approach.

WHAT YOU BRING:

Solid experience writing HTML, CSS and JavaScript; Proven experience with one
of the following or similar frameworks: React/Vue/Ember/Meteor or similar;
Expert knowledge of modern web technologies.

WE LIKE YOU EVEN MORE:

If you are able to debug browser performance issues; Have experience with
visualizations libraries; Have a strong affinity for User Experience Design.

Interested? For more information and to apply, visit our jobs page:
[http://jobs.cleverfranke.com/front-end-
developer-1/en](http://jobs.cleverfranke.com/front-end-developer-1/en)

------
mkong1
GiveCampus (YC S15) | Full-Stack and Front-End Engineers | DC, SF | ONSITE,
FULL-TIME |
[https://www.givecampus.com/careers](https://www.givecampus.com/careers)

GiveCampus builds fundraising software for colleges, universities, and K-12
schools. The company is less than 3 years old and already serves more than 450
schools, including 30 of the Top 50-ranked colleges in the United States.
We're backed by Y Combinator and YC's CEO listed us among the 20 YC companies
that he expects to be a household name by 2020
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13896296](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13896296)).
You can read a bit more about what we do in The Washington Post
([https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/1...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/19/colleges-are-going-online-to-crowdsource-donations-and-
theyre-raising-millions/?utm_term=.16ba309e4c4c)).

On the engineering side, we're looking for both full-stack (Ruby on Rails,
Postgres) and front-end engineers with at least 2 years of professional
experience. Our current team was previously with Facebook, Amazon, and Intel.
Please no recruiters or dev shops.

We are also hiring for a Director of Product, as well as Business Development
and Partner Success roles!

We're still a small team, so if you're looking to join a fast-growing startup
and have an immediate impact, please reach out to careers@givecampus.com with
a bit about why you're passionate about education, and a project you've
working on that you're particularly proud of.

------
bkudria
RaiseMe | Full Stack Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE, Full-time

RaiseMe is expanding access to higher education by reinventing how students
earn scholarship dollars from colleges. Our platform allows colleges and
universities to award incremental "micro-scholarships" to high school (and
soon, community college) students, based on academic, testing,
extracurricular, and real-world experience. We've over 250 college partners,
and users in 1 of 2 high schools in the US. Many of our students earn tens-of-
thousands of dollars for college. The coolest part of our platform is how it
educates students about the possibility of college in the first place. Many of
our users are first-generation college attendees, or minority or low-income
students.

Here's a recent VICE Impact article about us:
[https://impact.vice.com/en_us/article/ne3yvm/students-
earned...](https://impact.vice.com/en_us/article/ne3yvm/students-earned-
dollar1-billion-in-college-scholarships-using-their-smartphones)

If you're an engineer looking to work with other smart and passionate
individuals on the mission of helping all high school students achieve their
college ambitions, get in touch! We are a small company, with a 14-person
engineering team. We offer competitive pay, great benefits (including a dog-
friendly office!), and meaningful equity stake.

Tech stack: Ruby/Rails, React/Redux frontend, MongoDB/Postgres/Redshift, with
some small things in Go, Python, and Node.

I'm happy to answer any questions - email me at ben@raise.me. Our jobs listing
page is here: [https://www.raise.me/jobs](https://www.raise.me/jobs)

------
gtobon
Invicro | Software Engineer, Test Engineer, Project Manager | Boston |
Onsite/Visa | Full-Time | invicro.com

I am the Director of Analysis Software and I am working on growing our team.
Come make an impact at Invicro, a dynamic and growing life sciences company.
We are seeking energetic, technical and creative professionals in a variety of
positions. If you enjoy challenging and analytical work and feel motivated by
the idea that together we can fulfill our mission to visualize and quantify
biological and pathological processes to better diagnose, characterize,
prevent, treat and cure disease, please contact me (tobon at invicro dot com)
or apply directly to the posting.

Program Manager:
[https://invicro.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0fauo](https://invicro.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0fauo)

Full Stack Engineer:
[https://invicro.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0heov](https://invicro.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0heov)

Perl Engineer:
[https://invicro.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0mrb8](https://invicro.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0mrb8)

Senior Test Engineer:
[https://invicro.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0faup](https://invicro.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0faup)

Test Engineer:
[https://invicro.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0faud](https://invicro.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0faud)

C++ Engineer:
[https://invicro.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0fkx5](https://invicro.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0fkx5)

~~~
vasilipupkin
aaaahhhh, the good old perl. I am glad to see it's not dead.

------
mirajen5
Computer Vision Scientist

Broomfield, CO -Full Time-

GeoVisual is on the leading edge of enhancing the art of farming with the
science of artificial intelligence, applying analytics to imagery and data
from sensors in the sky and on the ground. If you’re passionate about using
technology to solve real-world problems, come work with us.

Current Job Openings: Computer Vision Scientist We’re looking for an
experienced scientist or engineer with a background in computer vision and
machine learning and hands-on experience in developing and deploying scalable
software. You’ll be developing state-of-the-art analytics for imagery from
drones and aircraft and on-the-ground mobile sensors, joining a fast-moving
team with a depth and breadth of skills and experience in software
development, Big Data analytics, mobile applications, agronomy and large-
scale, industrial

For more information please see the posting here:
agriculture.[http://www.geovisual-analytics.com/employment/computer-
visio...](http://www.geovisual-analytics.com/employment/computer-vision-
scientist/)

------
mindmatters
mindmatters | Hamburg, Germany | Flexible Hours, Onsite or Remote |
[http://mindmatters.de](http://mindmatters.de)

mindmatters has supported startups and established companies with the agile
development of digital products for over 15 years. We build web and mobile
software for a wide variety of projects, from small prototypes and MVPs to
big, robust and scalable applications.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/mindmatters](https://www.keyvalues.com/mindmatters)

Here are our open roles:

\- Freelance Web Developer: [http://bit.ly/2uPu21m](http://bit.ly/2uPu21m)

\- Software Developer: [http://bit.ly/2uPu21m](http://bit.ly/2uPu21m)

Tech Stack: mindmatters develops software for a variety of customers.
Depending on the project specifics we choose mostly Java/Spring Boot, Ruby on
Rails, JavaScript, React, Angular 2+, Swift, Objective-C, Android

------
0kl
CreativEngine | Frontend/Web Developer (mid/sr) | 60-120k DOE and Role|
ONSITE, Los Angeles (Playa Vista) | Full Time

We are a development and design house with major clients including the
legislative branch of the U.S. federal government. We are laid back and closer
to a start-up than a government company. We focus on attention to detail and
never being a 'dead-end' for out clients.

Position: Mid to Senior Front End Developer

A junior dev would need to have a serious knack for HTML/CSS and be hungry,
humble, and quick on their feet.

Bare Minimum Skills: * Attention to detail * Ability to improvise off a given
design * HTML/CSS * Experience with a CSS preprocessor * Experience with
mobile and multiple browser CSS * Understanding of UX/UI

Salary: Jr/Mid: 60 - 90k Mid/Sr: 70 - 120k

If you are curious and want to learn more, send me an email and I'll send you
more details - or we can grab a coffee, either in D.C. (next time I'm out) or
Playa Vista. Title it "Front end from HN!"

kelvin [at] creativengine

Applicants must be able to pass a background check (read: No felonies).

Also here are two of our workstations:

[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzDfre8PkRkSaUZMYzFJcExDdzQ...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzDfre8PkRkSaUZMYzFJcExDdzQ4MG5jVGgyWXZiam5wQ3dR/view?usp=sharing)
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzDfre8PkRkSYTlhM1c4OGY3aVJ...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzDfre8PkRkSYTlhM1c4OGY3aVJBQXlSTHA5UVhzWU9nbUU4/view?usp=sharing)

------
sdpurtill
Jyve | [http://jyve.com](http://jyve.com) | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full-
Time Open Positions:

* Full-Stack Engineers (all levels)

* React Native / Mobile Engineer

* Product Designer

* Product Manager

Company

Jyve provides on-demand talent for the CPG industry. We work with brands,
distributors, and retailers, helping them solve their in-store execution
needs. We were founded a little over two years ago and are working with some
of the biggest names in the industry, expanding across the US. We are looking
to grow our 11-person engineering and product team to meet the demand we're
seeing.

We have an incredibly kind engineering culture that is highly collaborative
and always looking to improve things. We have fun optimization and machine
vision problems to work on. Every single engineer we've hired since I joined
is still here.

Stack

Our backend is Python using Django, Django Rest Framework, Flask, and a
handful of other libraries/frameworks. Our front-ends are built in React. And
our mobile apps are React Native, Swift, and Java.

We would love to chat with you if you're interested in learning more! Feel
free to email me (sam@jyve.com) and mention that you found us on HN.

------
sumo89
Wirewax | Front and back end developers, Dev ops, Data engineers | Onsite |
London & New York | [https://www.wirewax.com/](https://www.wirewax.com/) We
build awesome interactive videos and the platform to do it. The platform is
SaaS and powered by industry leading computer vision tech. The other half of
the business is agency style work adding interactivity to video, be it clips
for social media or whole episodes/seasons. React, ES6, LessCSS, NodeJS,
Python, Django, MongoDB, AWS

We're hiring for a whole bunch of positions as the company is growing:

LONDON, UK: Frontend Developer, Computer Vision Scientist, Product Designer,
Backend Developer, DevOps Engineer, Sales, Data Engineer, Frontend & Animation
Specialist Dev, QA & Automation Engineer

NEW YORK, USA: Sales, Office Assistant, Frontend & Animation Specialist Dev,
Fullstack Developer, QA Engineer

[https://www.wirewax.com/jobs](https://www.wirewax.com/jobs)

I'm a developer here, been here just over a year, happy to answer any
questions, henry at wirewax.com

~~~
PickAndMix
Would Wiremax be keen to sponsor visa?

------
timspratt
Permutive (YC S14) | [https://permutive.com](https://permutive.com) | London,
UK | FULL-TIME, ONSITE, EU-eligible engineers only

Permutive is a real-time data management platform. We enable digital product,
commercial and marketing managers to customize user experience in real-time,
on every device across every channel.

We're a high-growth (revenue grew 10x in 2017), high-scale (> billion API
requests every day) SaaS company. At our stage and scale, there's no
unimportant work in our engineering team, and there's a real opportunity to
come and take ownership, set technical and cultural direction, and exercise
engineering excellence at scale.

We're hiring for a number of full-time roles in our London office:

• SDK Engineer (TypeScript):
[https://permutive.workable.com/j/25C5A9A443](https://permutive.workable.com/j/25C5A9A443)

• Compiler Engineer (Haskell):
[https://permutive.workable.com/jobs/695395](https://permutive.workable.com/jobs/695395)

• Product Engineer (Elm):
[https://permutive.workable.com/j/8E976C59D9](https://permutive.workable.com/j/8E976C59D9)

• Backend Engineer (Scala): [https://angel.co/permutive/jobs/232391-software-
engineer-bac...](https://angel.co/permutive/jobs/232391-software-engineer-
backend)

If you find us here and are interested, please use the summary field in
Workable to let us know you found us on HN. :) Also happy to answer questions
at jobs@permutive.com

------
pjmacquarie
Macquarie | Automation Engineers - Contract & Permanent | Sydney, Australia |
Full-time with flexibility available | Onsite

Macquarie are a global provider of banking, advisory, trading, asset
management and retail financial services.

Join an agile development team working on a green field development project.
This exciting project requires a developer with strong development skills in a
statically typed language (Golang/C++/Java) with a keen interest in developing
automation systems in Golang and writing automation playbooks in Ansible. The
successful candidate will be given the opportunity to work on cloud and
infrastructure automation technologies.

Our team is delivering a fully automated application (developer) driven model
for managing on-premise and cloud infrastructure. We work collaboratively with
infrastructure SMEs, operations and application teams. Our platform covers a
full stack of technologies including networking, storage services and server
instances and higher level operating system and application services.

Please contact phil.james@macquarie.com. No recruiters please.

------
cpmurphy1980
Indeed | Java or RoR engineer | Onsite or remote | Austin TX | Full time

We are looking for Sr level Java and Ruby on Rails engineers to join our team
full-time.

Our Assessments team has a simple mission: help candidates get the right job.
We let people build a profile to demonstrate their knowledge, skills, and
abilities using job assessments… we’re trying to make the resume a thing of
the past. Our team is highly distributed geographically so this position is
open to remote candidates anywhere in the US or Canada as well as in our
offices in Austin and San Francisco.Our team is nimble and scrappy. We ship
new capabilities often and quickly by explicitly asking ourselves the 80/20
question a.k.a. the Pareto Principle.

You will:

Build the core functionality of our assessments platform and own design and
execution

Develop our API and integrations with external applicant tracking systems like
Greenhouse and Jobvite

Scale to serve 100M+ job seekers

Please apply here:

[https://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Sr-Remote-Java-
Engi...](https://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Sr-Remote-Java-
Engineer/8875)

[https://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Remote-Software-
Eng...](https://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Remote-Software-Engineer-
Ruby-on-Rails/7924)

Indeed provides a variety of benefits that help us focus on our mission of
helping people get jobs.

View our bounty of perks:
[http://indeedhi.re/IndeedBenefits](http://indeedhi.re/IndeedBenefits)

------
unseen_sight
Canonical | Software Engineer | Full Time | REMOTE

Canonical is the company behind Ubuntu Linux. We are a globally distributed
team passionate about open source.

Canonical is hiring for roles across engineering and elsewhere:
[https://grnh.se/8kfpq1yt1](https://grnh.se/8kfpq1yt1). Our typical tech stack
includes python and golang, and products are generally open source, and openly
developed.

Here's some of the open roles:

\- Software Engineer, Juju:
[https://grnh.se/r22x7qu01](https://grnh.se/r22x7qu01) Looking for go
developer who has networking experience to join our juju engineering team.
Juju is a modeling and software orchestration tool that is capable of
deploying to clouds, containers or bare metal.

\- Software Engineer, JAAS:
[https://grnh.se/svkwm76u1](https://grnh.se/svkwm76u1) Looking for go
developer who wants to work on SAS offering for modeling software. Challenges
include distributed computing, distributed trust models, and availability
across public clouds.

------
EmmEmmTeee
Thread | London, UK | Onsite |
[https://www.thread.com](https://www.thread.com)

Our mission is to help people to feel happier and more self-confident by
making it easy to dress well. We do this using a combination of human stylists
and powerful machine learning algorithms to recommend each guy the perfect
things just for them—in their size, budget, and style—which they can then buy
in one place.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/thread](https://www.keyvalues.com/thread)

Here are our open roles:

\- Frontend Engineer: [https://www.thread.com/jobs/frontend-
engineer?ref=keyvalues](https://www.thread.com/jobs/frontend-
engineer?ref=keyvalues)

\- Software Engineer: [https://www.thread.com/jobs/software-
engineer?ref=keyvalues](https://www.thread.com/jobs/software-
engineer?ref=keyvalues)

\- Product Designer (Freelance):
[https://www.thread.com/jobs/freelance_product_designer?ref=k...](https://www.thread.com/jobs/freelance_product_designer?ref=keyvalues)

\- Data Engineer: [https://www.thread.com/jobs/data-
engineer](https://www.thread.com/jobs/data-engineer)

Tech Stack: Some of the technologies we use to build Thread include: Python,
Django, ReactJS, PostgreSQL, Redis, Debian, Docker, Memcache, nginx, Ansible,
Jenkins, Gunicorn, Luigi, Pandas, scikit-learn, git.

------
dbish
Amazon Alexa | Software Development Engineer 2 | Seattle, WA

We're working on some challenging problems in the natural language
understanding space, making it easier for Alexa to have more conversational
human-like interactions with you (here's one of the features we've shipped:
[https://techcrunch.com/2018/03/10/now-you-can-have-a-
convers...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/03/10/now-you-can-have-a-conversation-
with-alexa-without-screaming-hey-alexa-for-every-request/)). If you have a
background in NLP/NLU or you are a strong developer looking to learn more
about this area, we're a great team to join. I'm the manager for this group
and would be happy to talk if you're interested, otherwise use the link below
to apply directly. You can send me a dm @diamondbishop or email me
diamondbishopATgmail for more info.

-[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/583948](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/583948)

~~~
chitrang89
Hi Diamond,

I've just emailed you from (chitrang89ATgmail).

Cheers, Chitrang

------
superscalar
Gambit Research Ltd ([http://gambitresearch.com](http://gambitresearch.com)) |
London, UK | ONSITE | £40-80k + Bonus

Gambit Research specialises in creating and managing an automated betting
service, via research, statistical analysis and the use of complex algorithms.
We ingest and organise terabytes of market and event data from more than fifty
sources and make the data available to our strategy teams in real time. We
care deeply about speed, accuracy and availability.

Our flagship product, MollyBet.com, presents the odds offered by many of the
world's largest bookmakers and betting exchanges, and enables clients to bet
with multiple operators with a single mouse-click or API request. Molly is
generally regarded as the best product in its class.

We're always looking for clever, pragmatic, and autonomous individuals to join
our team. We have a unique culture, where hierarchy and fancy job titles don't
matter. Instead our team is given the freedom to choose their own tools, work
on projects they actually find interesting, and have totally flexible working
hours. The technologies our team typically works with includes: Linux, Docker,
Kubernetes, Ansible, C, C++, Java, Haskell, Julia, Go, JavaScript, AngularJS,
ReactJS, Django, PostgreSQL, Redis, Apache Spark, Apache Kafka, RabbitMQ,
Celery, Elasticsearch, Logstash, Kibana, Graphite, Sentry, Git, and GitLab.

We're currently recruiting for:

\- Python developers \- Erlang developers \- Quantitative analysts \- Linux
infrastructure engineers / SREs

Visit
[https://www.gambitresearch.com/jobs.html](https://www.gambitresearch.com/jobs.html)
or send your CV over to careers@gambitresearch.com for more information.

------
k_donald
Bloomberg | London, UK | Full-time | ONSITE

Bloomberg technology drives the world's financial markets, and we're looking
for passionate and energetic problem solvers to join us. We have full-time
software engineering openings across a variety of teams, so if you're not sure
what you're looking for, send me a resume (kdonald1@bloomberg.com) and I can
help you find the right match. Below is just a few of our many openings, check
out [https://www.bloomberg.com/careers](https://www.bloomberg.com/careers) to
learn more!

[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/65100](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/65100)
C++

[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/66204](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/66204)
SRE

[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/66242](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/66242)
Python

------
calhat
Sphere | Full Stack Engineer | London, UK | ONSITE, Full-time

Sphere is building the future of mental health support

Currently, mental health support is only available if you're "diagnosed" and
even then, huge barriers exist to accessing support - emotionally, financially
and logistically. NHS waiting lists are more than 9 months to see a counsellor
and private therapy is only really viable if you have the money to spare or
are really in need. In short, support is archaic and inaccessible.

We set out to build mental health support for how people live today. We offer
message chat-based support and allow you to receive ongoing therapy from a
counsellor. In a really short space of time, we have built the product and are
already supporting thousands of people. We've also just raised our first round
of funding and taken on some truly incredibly talented people into the team.

We're using React Native/Redux and are design led as a company. We're looking
for an engineer who is driven work on a really exceptional product.

Please email your CV and a short paragraph on why you're interested to
calvin@sphereapp.org

Thanks!

------
monicabreton
Wealthfront | Redwood City, CA | Engineers | Onsite | Visa

At Wealthfront we believe everyone's personal finances can be optimized and
automated for a very low fee using high-end technology. To achieve that, we
built a software-only approach, which also helped create a new category: robo-
advisors. Over the past six years we've paired the expertise of our PhD-clad
research team with the exceptional talents of our engineering, product and
design teams to deliver sophisticated products and services to our clients
that are easy and fun to use. We have loyal clients from every state who trust
us with over $10 billion in assets... and we're just getting started.

We recently closed a $75 million round of funding from Tiger Global and are
rapidly growing our team. We are hiring across the board, but are specifically
looking for Backend and Data Engineers.

Feel free to check out the job descriptions and apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront](https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront) (please
mention Hacker News in application).

------
sharno
Gain Life | Cambridge/Boston, MA | Fulltime | ONSITE / REMOTE (but need to be
Boston based) | Full Stack Software Engineer

This role would offer you the opportunity to build software that makes the
world a better place- e.g, helping individuals get off disability, helping
prevent and manage type 2 diabetes, etc. Our ideal candidate is Boston-based,
but we're open to awesome candidates from other parts of the U.S. You should
have native mobile and/or web development experience, including React/React
Native, Node, PostgreSQL, and AWS.

We build digital tools that unlock intrinsic motivation. We do this through a
personalized behavior change process powered by data- similar to how marketers
segment consumers and personalize and refine their offerings based on what
works.

Apply: [https://angel.co/gainlife/jobs/267940-full-stack-
developer](https://angel.co/gainlife/jobs/267940-full-stack-developer)

Email: info at gainlife.com

Website: [https://www.gainlife.com](https://www.gainlife.com)

------
kylemh
AutoGravity | Automative FinTech | Irvine, CA | FULL-TIME ONSITE | Senior Web
Developer (React) Posting: [https://grnh.se/t0k82f1](https://grnh.se/t0k82f1)

Who We Are:
[https://www.autogravity.com/about](https://www.autogravity.com/about)

What We Offer: Competitive salary, and industry-leading benefits including:
paid health insurance for employee and beneficiaries, unlimited PTO,
relocation assistance, company MacBook Pro & iPhone, and $5,000 tuition
reimbursement.

Technologies You Will Use: React, Redux, Jest, Node, Webpack, Sass, and
Sentry.

What You'll Be Doing: \-- Design and build new features for our Web app to
enable delightful user experiences

\-- Improve our code quality through writing unit tests, automation and
performing code reviews

\-- Share technical solutions and product ideas through design review, pair
programming, and tech discussions

\-- Work seamlessly in an agile environment with product managers and
designers to understand end-user requirements, formulate use cases, and
implement pragmatic and effective technical solutions

------
utahcon
Cloud Technology Partners (a HPE Company) | Boston, MA | Full-time | Multiple
Positions (Service, Sales, Marketing) | REMOTE

Cloud Technology Partners (CTP), a Hewlett Packard Enterprise company, is the
premier cloud services and software company for enterprises moving to AWS,
Google, Microsoft and other leading cloud platforms.

From strategy to operations, CTP accelerates end-to-end cloud adoption with
the best services, software and intellectual property available on the market.
Our cloud adoption program and digital innovation solutions help you achieve
business results faster, no matter where you are in your cloud transformation.

Tools with which you should be proficient:

* Cloud APIs: AWS, Azure, GCP, Alibaba, or another Cloud Platform

* Configuration Management tools: Ansible, SaltStack, Chef, Puppet

* Scripting Languages: Python, Perl, Bash, Golang

* Systems Administration: Linux, Windows

* Network Administration: Linux, Windows

Positions:

\- AWS Architect | [https://careers.cloudtp.com/job/washington/aws-
architect/216...](https://careers.cloudtp.com/job/washington/aws-
architect/21637/7438118) \- Senior DevOps Engineer (3 openings) |
[https://careers.cloudtp.com/job/new-york/senior-dev-ops-
engi...](https://careers.cloudtp.com/job/new-york/senior-dev-ops-
engineer/21637/6962734) \- DevOps Engineer |
[https://careers.cloudtp.com/job/illinois/dev-ops-
engineer/21...](https://careers.cloudtp.com/job/illinois/dev-ops-
engineer/21637/6377126)

------
mhannon
MarketAccessTransformation (www.marketaccesstransformation.com) | Cambridge,
UK | ONSITE or REMOTE (UK) | Full-time |
AngularJS/Javascript/AWS/Python/Django/PostgreSQL | Lead Software Engineer |
£70k + Bonus + Pension Market Access Transformation is a radical and
disruptive startup that revolutionises the way advice is exchanged between
healthcare stakeholders including payers, manufacturers, and the investment
community.

I am looking for an experienced lead developer to help me lead and strengthen
a dedicated tech team of talented web software engineers/developers.

We are currently using Javascript and AngularJS on the front end with Python,
Django and PostgresSQL on the back end all sitting on AWS. We make use of
Jenkins, Selenium and also Trello and Slack to manage the work. We are
contantly evolving our stack and always looking for ways to improve how we do
things.

We are a remote team with folk in far-flung places and I need someone who is
comfortable working and leading in this environment.

Ideally you will be based in the UK but you will be happy to travel a bit.

Interview process consists of an initial 30-minute remote interview followed
by a further 60-minute interview - ideally face-to-face and somewhere in the
UK.

Experience of start-ups is important. We have ambitious plans to grow quickly
in an environment where data is sensitive, so any experience of scaling,
security and robustness would be helpful. For more information, please visit
[https://marketaccesstransformation.com//careers/lead-
enginee...](https://marketaccesstransformation.com//careers/lead-enginee..).

Feel free to contact me with any questions. mhannon@ at
marketaccesstransformation... etc.

------
Ben-G
PlanGrid (YCW12) | San Francisco | Full-time, On-Site | Visa

We’re building software that is changing the construction process (think
GitHub for construction). Our users love our app because it helps them build
real things more efficiently. By joining our team you can influence product
decisions and work on interesting technical challenges (our client apps work
with GBs of blueprints and metadata). Our engineering teams are small;
whatever team you work on, you'll have a chance to have a big impact.

We’re hiring across all of our engineering teams: Android, Web, iOS, Windows,
Backend (Python).

You can see our job postings and apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/plangrid?lever-via=SzsN-
_Jgq1](https://jobs.lever.co/plangrid?lever-via=SzsN-_Jgq1)

As an example, here's a detailed post about what working on the iOS team looks
like: [https://medium.com/plangrid-technology/working-on-the-
plangr...](https://medium.com/plangrid-technology/working-on-the-plangrid-ios-
team-1d1757c76be9)

------
thong-le
People.ai | San Francisco | Sr. Software Engineer + other | Onsite | Visa |
Full-time | [https://people.ai](https://people.ai)

People.ai is the AI platform for data-driven enterprise companies. We're
building the world's largest self-updating business activity and relationship
graph. We're leveraging ML and AI to deliver real-time insights to business
leaders and executives. Our team members value one another, our customers,
radical transparency, and end-to-end ownership.

People.ai (YC S16) is headquartered in San Francisco, CA and is backed by
Silicon Valley’s top investors, including Lightspeed Venture Partners, GGV,
Index, and Shasta.

Customers include Dropbox, Lyft, Okta, Gainsight, Tanium, Cogniance, MemSQL,
and dozens of others we can't mention here. ;)

\- Sr. Software Engineers (Backend, API, Data, ML): [http://bit.ly/peopleai-
swe](http://bit.ly/peopleai-swe)

\- Director of Data Science: [http://bit.ly/peopleai-
ds](http://bit.ly/peopleai-ds)

\- Enterprise Customer Success Manager: [http://bit.ly/peopleai-
csm](http://bit.ly/peopleai-csm)

\- Enterprise Account Executive: [http://bit.ly/peopleai-
eae](http://bit.ly/peopleai-eae)

\- Sales Engineer: [http://bit.ly/peopleai-se](http://bit.ly/peopleai-se)

\- Digital Marketing Manager: [http://bit.ly/peopleai-
dmm](http://bit.ly/peopleai-dmm)

Contact: thong[at]people.ai

------
bostik
Smarkets | Full Time | ONSITE (London, UK; now also Downtown LA, California)

We're a modern betting exchange, going technology first to enable proper price
competition in a field of fat commissions. Join a small, agile, and fast-
growing team, in our beautiful office in St. Katharine Docks. If our US
location tickles your fancy, you get to help setting up a brand new office
too.

Smarkets develops a reliable, low-latency, highly concurrent betting exchange
based on trading exchange designs. We're also building a fast, modern web
interface to allow for a smoother experience. Servicing our users is top
priority.

The Smarkets platform is written predominantly in Python, Erlang (being
replaced with C++) and Javascript for React, relying heavily on asynchronous
programming techniques. We use REST where we can. Life at Smarkets circles
around people, version control, configuration management and automation. We
can - and do - deploy to production several times a day.

Our entire production is in AWS. In fact, Smarkets was the first gambling
operator under the Maltese regulator to get permission to run everything in
the cloud. We push the envelope where needed and educate auditors when
necessary.

We are looking for engineering talent in the following roles:

    
    
       * Front-end Software Engineer - React (London, LA)
       * Senior Front-end Software Engineer - React (London, LA)
       * Senior Security Engineer (London)
       * Senior Infrastructure Engineer (London)
       * Mobile Developer - React Native (London)
       * Senior Mobile Developer (LA)
       * Senior Backend Engineer, Erlang/C++/Python (London)
       * Software Engineer (London, LA)
    
     If you like the idea of flat structure and practical engineering approach, see our jobs at https://smarkets.com/careers/ .

------
buckhx
The Infatuation & Zagat | Product Engineer | Full-time | On-Site NYC |
[https://theinfatuation.com](https://theinfatuation.com) |
[https://zagat.com](https://zagat.com) Hey Chris,

We recently acquired Zagat from Google and are on our way to building the
world's greatest restaurant discovery platform. We want to build a community
driven content platform on Zagat and make it a direct competitor with crowd-
sourced incumbents.

We're looking to build a unified platform with client applications tuned to
their use-cases while leveraging concepts like Progressive Web Apps to provide
our users with rich experiences. React Native experience would bring a lot to
the table as well. There's a ton of exciting work ahead of us and we're
building a great team to match it.

Other openings on our careers page include Platform Engineers well-versed in
Go and mobile engineers.

[https://theinfatuation.com/careers](https://theinfatuation.com/careers)

------
htroyer
University of Chicago | Chicago, IL | Software Engineers |
[https://cdis.uchicago.edu](https://cdis.uchicago.edu) | ONSITE, VISA

We're hiring a new team of engineers and scientists to build out large-scale
software platforms from the ground up. Our data commons offer petabytes of
biomedical research data to the scientific research community across the
world, driving research advancements in cancer, brain health, pediatric birth
defects, AIDS, and others.

We are looking for intellectually curious engineers with solid programming
skills, some experience with software design, and a willingness to navigate
tough and ambiguous technical challenges. Experience with databases preferred.
If considered, we will ask you to participate in coding and design exercises
during your interviews.

Tech we use: ubuntu, kubernetes, docker, Go, python, flask, graphql,
elasticsearch, microservices, oauth2, jwt, AWS, GCP, terraform, kafka.

Software Engineer: [https://bit.ly/2H3wRlc](https://bit.ly/2H3wRlc)

------
TomPusher
Pusher | London | Full Time | On site

Pusher is a communication layer for application developers that routes data at
scale and in realtime.

The current core Pusher product is a multi-tenant distributed system that
allows our customers to deliver tens of billions of messages to their
connected users. We operate at mind-boggling scale, and this informs and
affects everything we do.

We want to improve the lives of other developers by solving hard problems for
them, and by freeing them from operating and maintaining their own
infrastructure. We’re passionate about developer experience and making our
APIs as easy to use as we can.

What you will be doing

Pusher is a challenging but supportive environment. We are still small enough
to be a team of generalist engineers with individual specialisms, so we want
you to get involved with as much of our engineering lifecycle as possible.
Your typical week might involve the following... for more info and to apply
follow this link:
[https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/346844](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/346844)

------
greenrobot
ObjectBox DB | iOS and C++ developers | Full time | ONSITE and REMOTE |
Munich, Germany

ObjectBox (Techstars ’17) is a well funded startup that helps app/IoT
developers develop faster apps faster by ensuring data is where it is needed
when it is needed. The core of this solution is our embedded mobile database
which is 10x faster than SQLite. On top of the database, we’re building a data
synchronization solution. We are also the team behind the open source
projects, which are used by 30% of the top-500 apps on Google Play.

• _iOS dev:_ Using ObjectiveC/C++ and Swift, you will build the iOS API for
ObjectBox. [http://objectbox.io/jobs/ios-objective-c-
developer/](http://objectbox.io/jobs/ios-objective-c-developer/)

• _C++ dev:_ Work on ObjectBox' core and data synchronization.
[http://objectbox.io/jobs/objectbox-senior-c-plusplus-
develop...](http://objectbox.io/jobs/objectbox-senior-c-plusplus-developer/)

------
viahero
ViaHero | Senior Full Stack Engineer | New York | Onsite | Full-time ViaHero
is a fast-growing NYC travel startup. We've built a platform for travelers to
hire locals to plan their custom trip. We want the world to travel the globe
more off-the-beaten-path and independently, and our platform gives travelers
the confidence to do just that.

We are a team of nine (six full-time, three part-time) who are travel
fanatics. We are changing the travel planning industry by giving travelers
access to locals, instead of travel agents, to plan their entire trip. We have
big ambitions and these are the early days. Join us in our mission to change
the face of travel planning and beyond.

ViaHero is looking for a Senior Full-stack Engineer to:

\- Architect, design, develop, test and deploy new, innovative features on our
website and internal dashboard

\- Manage junior web developers

\- Maintain the codebase and continuous integration pipeline and implement
best-practices for code hygiene, testing and deployment

\- Collaborate with the team on product management, UX design and feature
prioritization.

\- Evaluate new features via in-person user testing, site metrics and A/B
tests, and iterate quickly based on user feedback

You'll have autonomy and the potential to build some more advanced tools for
travelers in the near future. Teams here are collaborative, respectful,
ambitious, and resilient. We are very user-centric and expect our engineering
team to empathize with and understand the user.

Our stack is Ruby on Rails, Postgres, React, Javascript, Bootstrap and
HTML/CSS, but RoR and Postgres experience aren't necessary if you've worked in
a similar platform.

To learn more, email the CEO at greg@viahero.com.

------
abrahamcadre
CADRE | New York, NY & Toronto, ON| Onsite | Experienced Engineers | Cadre is
a well-funded startup (Series C | Total Funding $135M) at the intersection of
technology and investing.

Our mission is to provide direct access to the world’s best investments. We
are starting with high-end commercial real estate and are changing how
investors find and invest in opportunities in this massive industry. Open
Positions: [https://cadre.com/careers](https://cadre.com/careers)

Engineering Manager (NYC)-
[https://cadre.com/careers/apply?gh_jid=1074573](https://cadre.com/careers/apply?gh_jid=1074573)

Senior Software Engineer (NYC)-
[https://cadre.com/careers/apply?gh_jid=75123](https://cadre.com/careers/apply?gh_jid=75123)

Senior Software Engineer (Toronto)-
[https://cadre.com/careers/apply?gh_jid=928493](https://cadre.com/careers/apply?gh_jid=928493)

------
SysdigCloud
Sysdig/Senior Software Engineer,Backend/San Francisco,CA/ Competitive Benefits
+ Salary/ [https://sysdig.com/](https://sysdig.com/)

Role: Senior Software Engineer Backend for Sysdig Secure
[https://grnh.se/bo0bf1r41](https://grnh.se/bo0bf1r41)

Product:Container Intelligence Platform.The first unified approach to
container security, monitoring, and forensics.

Team: Container obsessed and leading the container revolution! Join the Sysdig
family; we’re rapidly growing, with over 250+ customers and have doubled in
size in the last year. We are backed by top tier venture firms like Accel
Partners and Bain. This is the chance to join a thriving startup who is
changing and disrupting the container intelligence space.

If you are looking for your next move please check out our careers page at
[https://sysdig.com/jobs/](https://sysdig.com/jobs/) or reach out to our
Talent team at jobs@sysdig.com.

------
gschwikk
SyndicateRoom |
[https://www.syndicateroom.com/](https://www.syndicateroom.com/) | Cambridge
UK | Full-time, on-site | Backend and frontend roles

At SyndicateRoom we’ve built the leading early stage investment platform in
the UK and are now looking to extend beyond our product into building a
cutting-edge, highly scalable, rapidly developing financial ecosystem.

We're looking for both frontend and backend developers at competitive
salaries. Our stack includes MongoDB, Node, and Vue. We have a small-team
philosophy and set the bar high: fewer, high-quality developers and software
engineers can achieve far better results than a larger team of average
developers.

\---------------

Frontend role - [https://goo.gl/Gi6aaR](https://goo.gl/Gi6aaR)

Backend role - [https://goo.gl/Yph9jV](https://goo.gl/Yph9jV)

Senior Backend role - [https://goo.gl/UCJNXJ](https://goo.gl/UCJNXJ)

\---------------

Feel free to email graham(at)syndicateroom.com

------
Sysdig
Sysdig/Senior Software Engineer,Backend/San Francisco,CA/ Competitive Benefits
+ Salary/ [https://sysdig.com/](https://sysdig.com/)

Role: Senior Software Engineer Backend for Sysdig Secure
[https://grnh.se/bo0bf1r41](https://grnh.se/bo0bf1r41)

Product:Container Intelligence Platform.The first unified approach to
container security, monitoring, and forensics.

Team: Container obsessed and leading the container revolution! Join the Sysdig
family; we’re rapidly growing, with over 250+ customers and have doubled in
size in the last year. We are backed by top tier venture firms like Accel
Partners and Bain. This is the chance to join a thriving startup who is
changing and disrupting the container intelligence space.

If you are looking for your next move please check out our careers page at
[https://sysdig.com/jobs/](https://sysdig.com/jobs/) or reach out to our
Talent team at jobs@sysdig.com.

------
mpalmes
Servall Development | Full Stack Web Developer | Calgary, Canada | Full Time,
Onsite | [https://servalldev.com](https://servalldev.com)

Servall Development is a custom software provider, who has been working in the
field of custom software development and ID scanning for the past 8 years. We
created and continue to maintain the most widely used ID scanning software
used throughout North America, UK and Australia. We work with other companies
and government agencies to create custom hardware + software solutions,
educational games and iOS and Android apps. We are based out of Calgary, right
in the foothills of the Rocky Mountains near beautiful Banff National Park.

We are looking for a full-stack web developer to join our development team.
This job will involve building web applications for a wide variety of software
and hardware projects.

Our stack: React (React Native and Redux) or Vue.js (Vuex), Node.js,
PostgreSQL, Docker

Drop us an email at: hr@servalldev.com

Feel free to forward any questions to me directly as well at:
michael@servalldev.com

------
stephendicato
WatchGuard Technologies | Full-Stack Engineers | Wakefield, MA | ONSITE |
[https://watchguard.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=226](https://watchguard.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=226)

We are looking for two engineers that are interested in helping design and
develop new products to help extend WatchGuard's enterprise-grade security to
every endpoint. Our customers routinely ask for improved ways to protect
employees who work off the corporate network – you’ll be a big part of
delivering that solution.

As part of this role, you will work on both the endpoint application and the
backing cloud services. You will be part of a small engineering team located
in Wakefield, MA (~15 minutes North of Boston) that truly values building high
quality solutions to customer's daily security challenges.

To apply, please visit:
[https://watchguard.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=226](https://watchguard.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=226)

------
c_hackett
Mporium Ltd | London, UK | ONSITE |
[https://mporium.com/careers/](https://mporium.com/careers/)

Mporium is based on New Bond St, London. We are hiring for multiple vacancies
at this time. As of today I know we are activity looking for at least 2
backend developers , 1 frontend developer and 1 data scientist.

For the backend developer roles I can add a bit more. We operate on a
microservices architecture. This is mostly but not exclusively Java. Most of
the Java applications use Spring Boot.

\---

Backend Developer | Signals Team | [https://mporium.com/vacancies/backend-
developer-signals/](https://mporium.com/vacancies/backend-developer-signals/)

If you have experience with using AWS services then this is the best to apply
for.

\---

Backend Developer | Actions Team | [https://mporium.com/vacancies/backend-
developer/](https://mporium.com/vacancies/backend-developer/)

If you have experience with ad platforms APIs (Google Adwords, Facebook, etc.)
then this is the best to apply for.

\---

Frontend Developer | Applications Team |
[https://mporium.com/vacancies/frontend-
developer/](https://mporium.com/vacancies/frontend-developer/)

Angular 2 experience required

\---

Data Scientist | Decisions Team | [https://mporium.com/vacancies/data-
scientist/](https://mporium.com/vacancies/data-scientist/)

\---

------
cstubbs
BlackBerry Limited | DevOps Engineer | Ottawa, ON | ONSITE |
[https://ca.blackberry.com/](https://ca.blackberry.com/)

The era of manual infrastructure management has gone the way of the dodo. The
BlackBerry Cloud Platform team is looking for people with a love of building
infrastructure through ‘code’ with the mission to develop a highly performant,
fault-tolerant, scalable, distributed system in the ‘Cloud’. Why release
monthly or quarterly when you could be releasing hourly? We need to deliver
content continuously with reliability, and resiliency, from development to
production in minutes.

The BlackBerry IoT Platform makes it easy for our customers and internal
verticals to build connected solutions for embedded products such as remote
management, asset tracking, device software updates, and big data analytics.

If your browser history contains cloud service provider links , /r/devops,
container technologies, continuous deployment blogs, automated scaling, and
fault detection, then this is very likely the job for you.

While we are happy to provide DevOps professionals who want to specialize in
that role exclusively the opportunity to do so, we also recognize that DevOps
works best as a first class citizen in the product development process. For
that reason, we encourage interested DevOps personnel to also spend time
contributing to the services they look after – that is, working side by side
with the development teams, implementing features and fixing bugs to advance
the products in the marketplace. In that capacity, your passion for the
products we develop will have the opportunity to shine.

More information see the posting:
[https://bit.ly/2Jct7Ml](https://bit.ly/2Jct7Ml) Or email me directly at
cstubbs@blackberry.com

------
InkryptFDN
Inkrypt | Distributed Systems Architect | Remote but preference to Boston Area

Inkrypt is a Harvard-based startup focused on creating a distributed network
that allows for content storage and retrieval in order to provide censorship-
resistance to media hosting. In a nutshell, we are the AWS of Web 3.0

\- Managing and guiding the creation of a Minimum Viable Test Network for
distributed content storage and retrieval, from designing granular plans to
delegating tasks and asisting in the actual development of the MVP components

\- Taking an active role in screening potential developer recruits and
assembling a competent development team that can meet the fast deadlines of an
early-stage startup

\- Interest in potential long-term involvement with the company and
formalizing a relationship beyond the contract

\- Expected 20-30 hour time commitment for competitive salary and potential
vested crypto token compensation from the Inkrypt ecosystem upon satisfactory
completion of milestones

If interested, please send resume to info@inkrypt.io

[https://www.inkrypt.io](https://www.inkrypt.io)

------
carlyturpin
Crowdcube ([https://www.crowdcube.com/](https://www.crowdcube.com/)) London,
Full-time, Onsite, circa 80K DOE + range of benefits.

We’re enabling great businesses to succeed through equity crowdfunding and as
a Lead Software Engineer at Crowdcube, you have the opportunity to define and
build platform components that support our current website and mobile apps as
well as future products.

We're looking for a Lead Platform Engineer to join our brand new Platform
Team.

Here's the link: [https://crowdcube-
ltd.workable.com/j/88C70CBD0F](https://crowdcube-
ltd.workable.com/j/88C70CBD0F)

We're also looking for a Senior Platform Engineer to join that team as well.

Tech stack: You will mainly be working in PHP, our existing platform is
primarily PHP/Nginx/MySQL and some Golang. Client side we've used Angular,
Vanilla.js and are focusing on React. We're advocates of using the right tools
for the right job, which means you will also be expected to make suggestions
if you think it isn’t a fit.

Team:

Our engineers work in small agile teams across four sites where communication,
collaboration and pride in what you do are key to the success of our products.
We hire for good judgement and trust you to contribute to discussions that
determine what is being built and how. We want to build things simply and
quickly, it's not about over-engineering it!

OTHER ROLES: Mobile API Engineer, Budapest, Remote

[https://crowdcube-ltd.workable.com/j/69A8E308F6](https://crowdcube-
ltd.workable.com/j/69A8E308F6)

Any questions email carly@crowdcube.com

------
fblp
Zenbooth.net | Manufacturing / Software / Mechanical Engineering | Berkeley |
Part/Fulltime

We're trying to get more quiet space in every office. We've been selling phone
booths thoughout the US like crazy, and we're looking for our first
engineering employee to help us solve a range of problems. __* Manufacturing
engineering - Implementation of lean manufacturing systems and processes. You
'll get mentored by ex-boeing lean coatch. __* Software engineering - there
are some VERY interesting software solutions we 'd like to build to solve
classic manufacturing challenges that don't have good solutions (ranging from
inventory to efficiency monitoring to QC) __* Mechanical engineering -
Automation, structural calculations, etc. Fun.

Only email hiring@zenbooth.co if: \- You're an engineer or similar that
prefers rapid prototyping \- You're interested in working for a gritty
manufacturing operation rather than some cushy mobile-social-local-crypto-AI-
platform startup.

~~~
eastbaydev
hey there, friendly headsup that your jobs page says you arent hiring
[https://www.indeedjobs.com/zenbooth?hl=en_US](https://www.indeedjobs.com/zenbooth?hl=en_US)

------
neomantra
Neomantra | Software Engineer | C++ | Greenwich, CT | Full Time | ONSITE

Neomantra is a small engineering-focused firm creating the next generation of
trading products and services. Led by electronic trading veterans, we empower
our clients in the modern algorithmic financial markets.

We are seeking a Software Engineer with an emphasis on C++. You will be
building low-latency market data and trade execution services in a high-
performance computing environment. You will also work on our messaging and
data fabrics.

No finance industry experience is necessary -- just a passion to design and
build great software systems.

Required Skills:

\- Strong C++ skills, including templates and class design

\- Familiarity with modern C++ standards (we use C++14/17), Boost, STL

Suggested Skills:

\- API Design and Distributed Messaging Systems

\- HPC techniques, Multi thread/core systems programming

\- Networking and low-latency

\- Low-level debugging and performance tuning

Email jobs@neomantra.com to apply. For more information about the role, our
company, and our technology stack, please visit
[https://www.neomantra.com/careers](https://www.neomantra.com/careers)

------
FB_iOS
Facebook | iOS Engineers | ONSITE Menlo Park (relocation provided)

Facebook is looking for iOS Engineers to come join our mobile efforts! We're
hiring across all teams including: Facebook app, Messenger, Instagram,
Accessibility, and over 60 others.

We're looking for people who have at least 2 years of experience in iOS
development. Doesn't matter if you're more of an Objective-C or Swift
developer, we have calibrated interviewers that give you the freedom to code
in either language.

If you're curious what life is like at Facebook, feel free to take a look at
our links below:

Inside Mobile Engineering: [https://www.facebook.com/notes/facebook-
careers/mobile-engin...](https://www.facebook.com/notes/facebook-
careers/mobile-engin..).

Inside iOS Engineering:
[https://code.facebook.com/ios](https://code.facebook.com/ios)

If you're interested, shoot me an email at ranadu (at) fb.com with the subject
line Hacker News.

Agencies and solicitors will be blacklisted.

------
bruth
The Children's Hospital of Philadelphia | Arcus Data Platform Engineer |
Philadelphia PA | ONSITE Please visit:
[https://careers.chop.edu/job/Philadelphia-Arcus-
AnalystProgr...](https://careers.chop.edu/job/Philadelphia-Arcus-
AnalystProgrammer-III-PA-19146/446166400/)

The Children’s Hospital of Philadelphia (CHOP) Research Institute is
recruiting a new team to build a data and informatics program called “Arcus”
that will link clinical and biological data and provide world-class
computational tools to solve the most challenging problems in child health.
Recognizing the central role of data to the future of pediatric research, CHOP
leadership and the Board of Trustees committed to a funding plan, and Arcus
was launched in July 2017. The Arcus team integrates with major scientific
initiatives in the Research Institute Strategic Plan: Lifespan, Rare Diseases,
Novel Devices and Therapeutics, and Precision Health. We seek mission-oriented
professionals with interest and expertise in the areas of biomedical science,
library science, data education, data science, cloud computing, data privacy,
and security.

This role will work on a small team focused on architecting and implementing a
cloud-native “data platform” to support the goals of Arcus. We are looking for
highly creative people who share our mission to advance child health and who
will thrive in a continuous learning environment, acquiring and applying both
new technical skills and biomedical domain knowledge.

More info about CHOP and our work:
[http://www.chop.edu/](http://www.chop.edu/) |
[https://dbhi.chop.edu/](https://dbhi.chop.edu/) | [https://github.com/chop-
dbhi](https://github.com/chop-dbhi)

------
julietmatsai
SumUp | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE, Full-time | VISA SPONSORSHIP |
[https://sumup.com/careers/](https://sumup.com/careers/)

We are the leading FintTech company in Europe with major offices in Berlin,
Sofia, and São Paulo comprising more than 800 people. We started out five
years ago and created a unique device to accept card payments anywhere. Beyond
our original hardware, mobile and web apps, we have gone on to develop a suite
of APIs and SDKs for integrating SumUp payments into other apps and services.
Today, hundreds of thousands of small businesses in 31 countries around the
world rely on SumUp to get paid. Join Us!

We're hiring for:

 __* FrontEnd Developer : React, Webpack, Jest, Enzyme, Storybook, Next.js,
Gatsby, Emotion, Node, and Docker
-[https://sumup.com/careers/positions/10969B9646/](https://sumup.com/careers/positions/10969B9646/)

 __* Backend Developer : Node.js, Ruby (also on the Rails), Erlang / Elixir,
Java / Scala, Golang -
[https://sumup.com/careers/positions/5FDB12E43C/](https://sumup.com/careers/positions/5FDB12E43C/)

 __* Android Developer: Java & Kotlin -
[https://sumup.com/careers/positions/BF2411A781/](https://sumup.com/careers/positions/BF2411A781/)

 __* Product UI /UX Designer:
[https://sumup.com/careers/positions/470A73008E/](https://sumup.com/careers/positions/470A73008E/)

You can apply via links or reach out to me directly at julia.matsai@sumup.com

------
joshuahornby
BuddyLoans | Developer | Manchester, UK | Full Time | On Site |
[https://www.buddyloans.com](https://www.buddyloans.com)

BuddyLoans is a fast growing UK guarantor lender with great recent funding. We
are looking for experienced developers to help us build a bespoke guarantor
lending platform integrated with an in-house multi-channel contact center
(built with Twilio). You'll have direct input in making new business
decisions, from a strategic level to design and implementation of new
features. Our current stack is PHP 7 on the backend (Zend
Framework/Expressive), JavaScript (React) and Elm on the frontend, along with
MySQL. Our applications are hosted on AWS.

Required strong experience with:

\- OO PHP programming with good use of design patterns

\- At least one major PHP framework e.g. Zend Framework, Symfony, Laravel,
Phalcon, CodeIgniter - MySQL

\- Git version control

Desired experience in:

\- Integrating with 3rd party APIs

\- Writing testable PHP code using PHPUnit or phpspec

\- JavaScript frameworks eg. React, Ember, jQuery.

\- AWS

\- Twilio cloud communications platform

Please email php.recruitment@buddyloans.com if you are interested. No
agencies.

------
silverthorn
Angaza | Software Engineers | San Francisco | ONSITE |
[https://www.angaza.com/contact-page/#careers](https://www.angaza.com/contact-
page/#careers)

Angaza creates technology for selling life-changing products in emerging
markets:

\- [https://blog.angaza.com/illuminate-
angaza-511cd41ce130](https://blog.angaza.com/illuminate-angaza-511cd41ce130)

We've focused on making it possible for solar energy systems to be financed in
rural off-grid markets, and more than a million more people now have
electricity in their homes for the first time. The software you build here
will reach millions more. We are hiring multiple roles in San Francisco,
including mobile and full-stack developers:

\- [https://www.angaza.com/jobs/android-
developer/?venue=hackerN...](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/android-
developer/?venue=hackerNews)

\- [https://www.angaza.com/jobs/software-engineer-
sf/?venue=hack...](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/software-engineer-
sf/?venue=hackerNews)

\- [https://www.angaza.com/jobs/hardware-partnership-
engineering...](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/hardware-partnership-engineering-
lead/?venue=hackerNews)

Angaza is a for-profit B2B SaaS company, post-series B, with customers in more
than thirty countries. Our standard hiring process involves a phone
conversation, a carefully bounded home project, and an on-site interview. We
don't believe in gotcha logic puzzles or adversarial whiteboard programming,
and we strive to give you specific constructive feedback regardless of the
outcome.

------
alexk307
Endgame | Senior Backend Engineer | Arlington, VA | Onsite | Fulltime |
www.endgame.com

Endgame has an opening for a talented and motivated back-end/systems engineer
who loves working across the full spectrum of the development lifecycle,
impacting everything from idea generation to implementation. We are looking
for engineers with a knack for solving complex problems, learning new
technologies, and who take pride in scalable, robust, and maintainable code.
You will be encouraged to bring fresh ideas and new perspectives to the
position, while demonstrating versatility when faced with evolving
requirements. You will work within a collaborative, flexible, start-up
development environment, while offered opportunities to lead and expand your
skill set. Help us push our technology forward, and leverage your expertise in
networks and systems to shape our bleeding-edge security platform.

Sound good?
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3XVJIjw7](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3XVJIjw7)

------
helenz
Creator Deck Media | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[http://www.creatordeckmedia.com](http://www.creatordeckmedia.com)

Creator Deck Media is an innovative media company specializing in creating
useful and personalized content that resonates with highly defined customer
niches. Creator Deck Media capitalizes on its core values to listen,
understand, and translate a vision to an idea or product that can elevate and
inspire its viewers.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/creator-deck-
media](https://www.keyvalues.com/creator-deck-media)

Here are our open roles:

\- Software Engineer:
[http://www.creatordeckmedia.com/careers/?ref=keyvalues](http://www.creatordeckmedia.com/careers/?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: Main technologies: Ruby on Rails HTML CSS Javascript AWS SES, S3
Cloud hosted backed with AWS

------
ciju
ActiveSphere | Bangalore, India | ONSITE | Full Time | Software Engineer, Full
stack

We're a software consulting company. Most of our current work is in Go,
JavaScript (React, TypeScript), Python. But we have written code in Elixir,
Ruby, Erlang, Haskell, Scheme, Elisp, D3. Apart from client work, we have
built a tunnelling solution in Go, TypeScript emacs mode (referred from
TypeScript site), a font converter in Haskell, a DynamoDB emulator in Ruby, a
remote debugger (in JavaScript, and Go), a Youtube annotation extension in
JavaScript and more.

We grow with each others interests and explorations. We are looking for
colleagues who have their own explorations and interests in technology. To
know more about us, please visit:
[http://www.activesphere.com/](http://www.activesphere.com/).

The interview process usually involves a programming problem followed by a few
rounds of telephonic/in-person conversations. If interested, please reach out
to us at career[at]activesphere.com.

------
daveungerer
SimplePay | Cape Town, South Africa | Ruby on Rails Developer | ONSITE VISA
[https://www.simplepay.co.za](https://www.simplepay.co.za)

SimplePay is hiring mid-level to senior Ruby on Rails developers to help with
our global expansion. We currently have clients in South Africa, Singapore and
Ireland. We aim to delight customers with how simple we make payroll.

The role will be mostly back-end focused, with PostgreSQL as database. But
some front-end skills will be a plus. Web development outside of Rails is also
welcome, as long as you're happy to convert.

The most important part of the interview is an object oriented design
exercise, which is also a test of problem-solving skills.

Visas: We can't point you in the right direction for getting a visa. You'll
need 2 years of experience if you have a related qualification and more if you
don't. The visa process does take at least 3 months, however.

Please mail careers@simplepay.co.za if you're interested, putting "Hacker
News" in the subject line.

------
JakeSR
SyndicateRoom
([https://www.syndicateroom.com/](https://www.syndicateroom.com/)) |
Cambridge, UK | Full-time, on-site

At SyndicateRoom we’ve built the leading early stage investment platform in
the UK and are now looking to extend beyond our product into building a
cutting-edge, highly scalable, rapidly developing financial ecosystem.

We're looking for both frontend and backend developers at competitive
salaries. Our stack includes MongoDB, Node, and Vue. We have a small-team
philosophy and set the bar high: fewer, high-quality developers and software
engineers can achieve far better results than a larger team of average
developers.

\---------------

Frontend role - [https://goo.gl/Gi6aaR](https://goo.gl/Gi6aaR)

Backend role - [https://goo.gl/Yph9jV](https://goo.gl/Yph9jV)

Senior Backend role - [https://goo.gl/UCJNXJ](https://goo.gl/UCJNXJ)

\---------------

Feel free to email graham(at)syndicateroom.com

------
kethinov
CACI International Inc. - Rome, NY

CACI's Rome, NY office supports the Air Force Research Laboratory. We develop
data visualization software and productivity tools supporting the United
States military using a wide range of tech stacks. Basically we write cool
software that ranges from bringing old pen and paper military processes into
the 21st century to visualizing large data sets in ways that push the limits
of modern computer hardware.

CACI employs a diverse range of talent to create an environment that fuels
innovation and fosters continuous improvement and success. At CACI you will
have the opportunity to make an immediate impact by providing information
solutions and services in support of national security missions and government
transformation for Intelligence, Defense, and Federal Civilian clients. A
member of the Fortune 1000 Largest Companies and the Russell 2000 Index, CACI
provides dynamic careers for approximately 20,000 employees working in over
120 offices worldwide.

We're looking for software engineers ranging from entry level to senior
developers as well as current students looking for college jobs skilled in one
or more of the following:

\- JavaScript (full stack: client-side and Node.js)

\- WebGL or OpenGL

\- Java

\- C++

\- *nix skills

Must be a U.S. Citizen. Security clearance requirements per project/team
varies. Clearance must be obtained and maintained.

    
    
         === Openings ===
    

\- Internships and college semester software development co-ops (INTERNS)

\- Entry-level and mid-level full-time software developers (ONSITE)

\- Senior software engineers (REMOTE welcome)

If this sounds interesting to you, apply at
[http://careers.caci.com/ListJobs/All/Search/location/rome/st...](http://careers.caci.com/ListJobs/All/Search/location/rome/state/ny/country/us)
or ping me directly if you have questions at enewport@caci.com.

CACI also has lots of job openings in other locations too. If that sounds more
appealing, I will be sad but my employer will be happy. You can find those
openings (as well as our Rome, NY office openings) at
[http://careers.caci.com](http://careers.caci.com)

------
skiller3
Sandbox Banking (YC W17) | Software Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-Time | Onsite
| [https://sandboxbanking.com](https://sandboxbanking.com) Sandbox provides a
universal adapter for banks. It helps institutions quickly and securely
integrate new software from vendors and fintech startups.

We're backed by Y Combinator, have real customers, and possess enviable
runway.

Our team is looking for a senior software engineer to help expand our core
platform and ensure the success of new client deployments. Applicants should
want the opportunity to play a critical role in building an early stage
product, enjoy working directly with customers, and be excited about financial
technology.

Our stack is comprised of Python, Django, Postgres, an assortment of AWS
services, and a sprinkle of Vue.js.

Please see [https://sandboxbanking.com/careers/senior-software-
engineer/](https://sandboxbanking.com/careers/senior-software-engineer/) to
learn more.

------
Artemis2
ProcessOut ([https://www.processout.com](https://www.processout.com)) | Paris,
France | ONSITE, FULL-TIME

ProcessOut is a payment data company started 2 years ago. The company is
currently based in Paris and employs 7 persons. ProcessOut is on a mission to
help online merchants monitor and optimize their payment performance. Using
our payment monitoring & smart routing systems, online merchants optimize
payment fees and decrease failed transactions. We’ve already seen billions of
dollars go through our platform since launch just last year, and we are still
growing strongly.

We’re looking for a fearless individual to join our infrastructure team. We’d
like to see production experience with the cloud (AWS, GCP, Azure),
orchestration systems (ideally Kubernetes), declarative cloud configuration
(we love Terraform!). We have a lot of interesting scaling and reliability
problems to solve (we are processing millions of high-value requests every
day).

Email me at louis-paul@processout.com.

------
TDMLB101
BAMTech Media | New York, NY | Software Engineer or Senior Software Engineer:
Media Services; Senior Software Engineer: Stream Security || ONSITE or REMOTE,
Full time

Join our team and help us drive the cord-cutting revolution! BAMTech isn’t
just about streaming Baseball – we also manage NHL, Fox Sports Go, WWE,
Eurosport, and several other content providers. You would be helping a team
whose services act as the linchpin for video playback, handling new challenges
of scale and speed in a rapidly growing industry. The company is aggressively
expanding to meet increased demand, and you would be getting in on the ground
floor of this new opportunity. You would help the team create new designs to
meet our scaling demands, build out services in cloud infrastructure providers
with exposure to AWS EC2, S3, Dynamo, and Kinesis, and help the team introduce
new processes to scale. If you like tinkering with new technologies, have
experience with high scale systems, or simply want to gain exposure to new
tools, this team is a great fit. You’d be helping the team embrace
microservices architecture with an emphasis on non-blocking, highly concurrent
programming. Experience with Scala/Play/Akka is highly preferred, but not a
requirement. With strong CS fundamentals and an entrepreneurial attitude,
you’d be an asset to our team.

We are also seeking a Senior Engineer with C#/.NET experience to join our
Stream Security team. This team is responsible protecting our content, with
projects that span a wide variety of security concepts including studio grade
DRM. We're looking for a candidate with C#/.NET experience but also an
openness to expand into Scala. This is a unique opportunity in a high
visibility team with significant impact.

PM me to apply.

Read more here: [https://www.bamtechmedia.com/](https://www.bamtechmedia.com/)

------
msaggioro
Data Scientist/ Software Engineer -> Potential Tech Co-Founder

UPON, a Harvard incubated startup, is looking for a Software Engineer with a
focus on Data Science. Our Data Scientist will build predictive models and
develop recommendation engines (collaborative, content-based filtering, and
hybrid systems) as well as a variety of both supervised and unsupervised
machine learning algorithms and the data pipelines that support them.

Preferred languages/platforms: Python and R.

Our ideal candidate isn't afraid to get their hands dirty building solution
from scratch, collecting and aggregating data, feature engineering and
prototyping. You will move quickly from problem identification all the way
through productionizing algorithms via REST APIs.

Part-time position initially (~20h/week). Opportunity to be hired as Co-
Founder with Equity/ Compensation.

For more information, please contact msaggioro@gmail.com or check
[https://www.uponjobs.com.br/open](https://www.uponjobs.com.br/open).

Cheers!

------
armadsen
Lambda School (YC S17) | Full Time | REMOTE |
[https://lambdaschool.com](https://lambdaschool.com)

Lambda School is pioneering a new model of higher education in which the
school invests in the students, instead of the other way around. Attending
Lambda School is completely free up-front, and students pay back a portion of
their income after they find a high-paying job.

We're hiring for the following positions:

* Data Science and Machine Learning Instructor

* Blockchain Curriculum Developer and Instructor

* Android Mobile Development Curriculum Developer and Instructor

All three of these positions require a passionate teacher with demonstrated
ability to teach advanced technical concepts to to an audience of technical
professionals, build curriculum and learning activities, and coordinate with
other instructors. All three are full time, fully remote positions.

Apply at [https://angel.co/lambda-school/jobs](https://angel.co/lambda-
school/jobs).

Happy to answer any questions: andrew at lambdaschool.com

------
edited-dev
EDITED | Engineering Positions | London, UK | Onsite | Full-Time

We’re currently hiring for front-end, back-end, data scientists and DevOps
Engineers. Our stack is primarily Python & JavaScript, with frameworks like
Django/Flask and react.js/d3. We aren’t afraid to integrate new tech and like
to keep exploring what’s out there.

We're an established startup, focused on doing important things for retail,
the fourth biggest industry in the world, helping them reduce waste and be
more efficient. We have a beautiful web app, used everyday by hundreds of
people at Topshop, Saks Fifth Avenue, GAP and more.

Our engineering team is a group of smart people from really varied
backgrounds. We’re solving diverse and interesting problems on a daily basis,
like image analysis, big data visualisation and a load of other fun things
that come with having a rapidly growing data set. We love good practices like
extensive testing and continuous integration, and enjoy giving back to the
community, so open source contributions are highly encouraged.

Our office is large and sociable; people eat lunch together every day and we
have drinks and snacks in the office every Friday, as well as team days out
and all expenses paid trips abroad. There’s a video on our jobs page of our
most recent one: [http://edited.com/jobs/](http://edited.com/jobs/)

Half of the team has actually found and joined us through “Who’s hiring”, so
don't hesitate to get in touch, we're always happy to meet new people!

See here for more details about current vacancies and to apply directly
online:
[https://edited.com/jobs/engineering/](https://edited.com/jobs/engineering/)
\- we’ll also be at Silicon Milkroundabout next month - come see us!

------
rebecka_massive
ONLINE INFRASTRUCTURE ENGINEER | Massive Entertainment – A Ubisoft Studio|
Malmö, Sweden| Onsite | Full time |

Massive Entertainment is a premier producer of games and interactive
entertainment for the global market. The studio is located in Malmö, Sweden
and fully owned by Ubisoft Entertainment, the world’s third largest
independent video game publisher. We are around 480 people from 38 different
countries working together to produce major titles such as World in Conflict,
Far Cry 3, Tom Clancy’s The Division and our latest Avatar Project.

As Online Infrastructure Engineer you will be part of the development team for
Tom Clancy’s The Division™ and the new Avatar project. Your primary role will
be to make sure the backend server infrastructure can withstand the pressure
and flexibility needs of highly anticipated online games. You will work
closely with programmers in the team and operators within the Ubisoft group
across the globe to help deliver a great online experience for our players.

IF YOU KNOW: \- How unattended OS deployment works or the intricacies of
config management (PXE, WDS, kickstart, saltstack et al.) \- When to apply CAP
theorum of highly reliable clustered persistence systems? \- The difference
between authorization and authentication. Additionally, how Active Directory
implements them \- Why you would want to use metrics based monitoring instead
of reading log lines

YOU WOULD LIKE TO WORK WITH: \- Global scale deployments \- A small close knit
team \- Saltstack, python, powershell \- Windows Server, RHEL, FreeBSD \-
Active Directory, Elasticsearch, PostgreSQL, ZFS, Zabbix and Graphite

Interested? For more information and to apply;
[https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/Ubisoft2/743999668226978-on...](https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/Ubisoft2/743999668226978-online-
infrastructure-engineer-live-operations-)

------
fabian_minodes
Minodes ([https://www.minodes.com/](https://www.minodes.com/)) | Berlin,
Germany (ONSITE) | full-time | Visa | Data Scientists & Software Engineers

Minodes is a young high-growth technology business fundamentally transforming
the way brick and mortar retailers engage with their customers. Headquartered
in Berlin, we provide global retailers with innovative SaaS solutions on a
mission to enhance the consumers' shopping experience and give brick and
mortar retailers an edge over their online competitors in an increasingly
digitized world.

For Minodes micro analytics, we have thousands of our sensors installed in our
customers' retail stores around the world. For Minodes macro analytics, we
consume terabytes of anonymized mobile network events. Our tech stack consists
of mainly Python and Scala (Spark) for data analysis and processing, and
Cassandra and Postgres for data storage. You will enjoy having high impact in
a company with tremendous growth potential, giving you unparalleled
opportunities for growing personally and professionally.

We work, learn and develop while having lots of fun on the way. We're also
happy to help with visa and relocation where necessary. We are looking for a
wide range of people to join our team:

Data Scientist: [https://minodes-jobs.personio.de/job/53552](https://minodes-
jobs.personio.de/job/53552)

Machine Learning Engineer: [https://minodes-
jobs.personio.de/job/53549](https://minodes-jobs.personio.de/job/53549)

Backend Developer: [https://minodes-
jobs.personio.de/job/6481](https://minodes-jobs.personio.de/job/6481)

No recruiters please.

------
swaraj
Sempre Health | Senior Software Engineer | SF | Onsite |
[https://www.semprehealth.com/](https://www.semprehealth.com/)

To apply, email swaraj@semprehealth.com

What is Sempre: Sempre Health is bringing dynamic pricing to healthcare,
beginning with medications. 1 in 3 patients skips taking their meds because
they are too expensive. We're on a mission to fix that. Our product is live
with patients, and we already have revenue from two Fortune 500 companies. Our
team of 5 is closing our Series A to rapidly expand to cover more patients and
medications.

Why work here?: Work on something that matters - the product we’re building
helps patients afford medications they need. As our sixth teammate and third
engineer you’ll have both autonomy and responsibility. You will decide and own
the most important projects.

What you’ll work on: you’ll work all across the stack from backend python
microservices to React web apps. Projects include:

• Alex: our homegrown CMS we use to decide what we communicate to patients,
how to handle inbound communication, and trigger events

• Pricing and pharmacy integrations: iterate on our incentive-based pricing
algorithm to calculate the optimal price for each patient and integrate with
the US pharmacy switch to deliver that price to any pharmacy in the country

• Admin tool: our web app for patient management allows us to track program
progress and prioritize interventions for the most at-risk patients

• Security: we are HIPAA compliant, and treat security as a first-class
feature in all our products

Full job req: [https://angel.co/sempre-health/jobs/130959-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/sempre-health/jobs/130959-software-engineer)

------
noxywoxy
Hypixel | Canada | REMOTE ONLY | 25-60k USD

Game developers report in!

We are working with a properity engine for an unannounced game project. Team
size is approximately 25. Project is at a fairly advanced stage.

We mostly are known for running the Hypixel Server network - the largest
independant game server in the world. However we are venturing beyond
Minecraft with our new game project.

Gameplay Programmer AI Developer

More info on our hiring process available on our /jobs page.

Experience with remote collaberation desirable (Slack / Asana / Many Google
Docs) experience either in Voxel Games, Minecraft Servers are ++'s. Hours are
entirely your responsibility to set - however most of the team works in the
Eastern USA / Europe time zone. Demonstratable examples of game dev work
mandatory. (Either via tech demos or previously released projects) C# and Java
preferred

Project is self funded with no outside investors or publishers.

Please apply via the form on our website or to me directly:
Noxy+HackerNews(AT)hypixel.net with CV/Resume attached as PDF

No Agencies or Recruiters please.

------
dangero
Sagewise.io | Los Angeles, CA; Orange County, CA | ONSITE and REMOTE

Sagewise's mission is to increase accessibility to legal services that have
traditionally only been available to the wealthy. Join us as we invent the
future of legal.

We are currently hiring front end and back end developers.

We use the following technologies: Nodejs, Mongo, React, Golang

Please email me directly if you are interested. dan at sagewise dot io

------
jcowans
Broadway Technology | NYC, London, Austin, Toronto, Waterloo Ontario, Raleigh
| Full-Time |
[http://www.broadwaytechnology.com/careers](http://www.broadwaytechnology.com/careers)

Broadway Technology is a leading provider of advanced high-performance
financial trading solutions for electronic fixed income markets. Our
proprietary software platform is an open, flexible, complete solution for
screen and automated trading operations of any size and complexity. We've
delivered some of the world’s most advanced trading systems to premier global
banks, proprietary trading groups, and hedge funds. Our software manages
billions of dollars in transactions across five continents daily.

Hiring professional services consultants and software engineers in all above
locations. Trading application support in London, Christchurch, NZ, and Tokyo.

To apply, please email jcowans@broadwaytechnology.com, or apply via the link
above. Please reference Hacker News!

------
sabalaba
Lambda Labs | Director of Sales | San Francisco, CA (Dogpatch) | Onsite | Full
Time

We're looking for a Director of Sales who can help build Lambda's sales org.
You will:

* Build and manage a team of sales representatives

* Attract, hire, on-board, and retain top sales talent

* Partner with executive team to build sales organization

Required Experience:

* 5+ years of sales leadership experience

* Bachelor's Degree in technical field (e.g. CS, Physics, EE, Math, Stats, etc.) a plus

===

Lambda Labs | System Software / GPU Cloud Infrastructure Engineer | San
Francisco, CA (Dogpatch) | Onsite | Full Time

We're looking for a system software engineer who wants to build a deep
learning GPU cloud management system. You will:

* Architect and author GPU cloud management software

* Build reliable, scalable, highly available systems

Required Experience:

* Bachelor's degree in technical field (CS, Physics, EE, Math, Staistics, etc.)

* Prior experience building system software or in a SRE-like role

* Linux experience, Bash/Shell scripting

===

We're located in San Francisco 5 minutes away from the 22nd street Caltrain.

Send work experience and resume to work@lambdal.com.

[https://lambdal.com](https://lambdal.com) for more info about our company.

------
CrowdStrike
CrowdStrike | Sunnyvale | Sr Software Developer

We’re building the next-generation infrastructure and security platform for
CrowdStrike which include an application and service delivery platform,
massively scalable distributed data storage and replication systems, and a
cutting-edge search and distributed graph system. Help us scale CrowdStrike’s
infrastructure and products to handle massive growth in traffic and data as we
continue to experience dramatic growth in the usage of our products.

Apply Here:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oyX65fwq&s=Hacker_News](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oyX65fwq&s=Hacker_News)

CrowdStrike is an Equal Opportunity employer. All qualified applicants will
receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, religion,
sex including sexual orientation and gender identity, national origin,
disability, protected veteran status, or any other characteristic protected by
applicable federal, state, or local law.

------
cviedmai
Lingokids | Ruby on Rails/ React Native | Madrid | full-time, on-site | VISA |
www.lingokids.com

Lingokids is changing the way young children learn. We believe in breaking
down language barriers and helping provide equal opportunities to all kids
around the world.

We want to teach a lesson to the stagnant EdTech market: Learning should be
fun! We're an award-winning company helping parents raise bilingual kids at
home. We create a safe environment for children 2-6 where learning just
happens. We're currently helping over 3.5 million families worldwide and
growing fastly.

We’re looking for senior engineers with at least 5 years of experience, that
want to work in interesting problems around adaptive learning for Pre-Ks and
growing scaling/performance challenges with millions of behavioural events.

Interested? Send us an email with your CV to jobs@lingokids.com and visit our
jobs page [https://jobs.lingokids.com/](https://jobs.lingokids.com/)

------
druml
Yoyo Wallet | London, UK | Full-time | ONSITE

We’re the fastest growing mobile wallet in Europe and one of the most exciting
FinTech companies around. Transforming the way retailers and their customers
interact is no small task, but we’ve got the team, the board and the investors
to meet our lofty goals. The Yoyo Wallet product comprises of iOS and Android
apps that talk to a suite of APIs powered by the Yoyo platform. We use a
service-oriented architecture to support real-time, high-volume transactions
that consistently deliver sub-one-second response times at the point-of-sale.

Backend stack: includes (but is not limited to): Python, Django, Event
messaging and RESTful APIs, Micro-Services Oriented Architecture, PostgreSQL,
DynamoDB, RabbitMQ, Celery, Puppet, Fabric, Docker, CircleCI / Continuous
Deployment via ChatOps, and is hosted on AWS.

We are hiring for

* Backend Platform Engineers

* DevOps Engineer

* Data Engineer

* Full Stack Engineer

* UI Desiner

You can apply on
[https://www.yoyowallet.com/careers.html](https://www.yoyowallet.com/careers.html)

------
d_burfoot
Ozora Research | Engineers, Linguists | Berkeley, CA | Part-Time | Onsite |
Equity

My company, Ozora Research, is developing a next-generation suite of Natural
Language Processing tools centered around sentence parsing. We spend our time
thinking deeply about the structure of language and then building statistical
models that capture the structure. The requirements are: a good background in
mathematics and statistics, and a deep interest in language and linguistics.
Programming skill is a big plus, but not an absolute requirement.

I believe we are poised to make a huge dent in the world of NLP and
linguistics. The field of automated parsing has been bogged down for the last
20 years because of its dependence on labelled training data (e.g the Penn
Treebank). In my research I've discovered a way to circumvent that limitation,
by building and evaluating sentence parsers using only a large amount of raw
text data. I've spent the last couple of years validating the approach, and
now that I'm confident it works, I'm looking to build up a team.

I have a nontraditional, minimalist and cockroachy business plan that won't
appeal to everyone, but I can promise you that if I get rich you will also. I
can also guarantee that you will get a ton of great experience that you would
be tough to get at a big company. I want to especially encourage the following
types of people to reach out:

\- Recent grads in language-related fields who want to break into the software
engineering industry

\- People who have had some success in mainstream software engineering
careers, but are looking to try something new

\- People who want are thinking about going to graduate school in CS/ML/AI/NLP
and want some experience doing research in that area

I'm happy to talk more about the specifics in person. Email me at daniel dot
burfoot at gmail.

------
kola
Blueshift | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://blueshift.com](https://blueshift.com)

Blueshift empowers B2C marketers to activate first-party customer data, unlock
predictive insights, and automate personalized campaigns across all marketing
channels.

    
    
      * Full-stack engineer (Ruby on Rails, AngularJS) https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/blueshift/jobs/software-engineer-full-stack-bYQBTU6CCr45MEiGakhP3Q?ref=rss&sid=68
    
      * Software Engineer Distributed Systems (Golang, Erlang, Ruby) https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/blueshift/jobs/software-engineer-real-time-distributed-systems-cxvM2-kjer5ic-iGalkWKP?ref=rss&sid=68
    
      * Software Engineer AI Infrastructure (Hive, Spark, Hbase) https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/blueshift/jobs/infrastructure-engineer-ai-systems-dZ4DxCY2mr56AmeMg-44q7?ref=rss&sid=68

------
davidmichael
Meredith | Des Moines, Iowa | Sr Engineer - Web Operations | ONSITE

Meredith Corporation, a publicly held media and marketing services company
founded upon serving our customers and committed to building value for our
shareholders. We are on the pulse of pop culture, entertainment, food, fashion
and lifestyle, news, business and finance, and sports.

We are looking for a Sr Engineer in our Digital Operations team. This member
will be responsible for managing our AWS infrastructure using a combination of
CloudFormation, Ansible and other tools. Strong Linux, Python and Jenkins
experience is preferred. This is a great team and an opportunity to work for a
company with a large digital presence in the middle of the heartland.

[https://meredith.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/EXT/job/Iowa-
De...](https://meredith.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/EXT/job/Iowa-Des-
Moines/Sr-Engineer---Web-Operations_JR04903)

------
rockyfarmer
Roadmunk | Web Applications Developer | Full-time | ONSITE | Kitchener-
Waterloo, Ontario | [https://roadmunk.com](https://roadmunk.com) Roadmunk is a
web-based data visualization tool that enables product innovators, executives
and their teams to create, design and share their strategic roadmaps
throughout the organization.

We are looking for several web application developers who possess strong
coding skills, have the desire to join a small passionate team and to have
direct impact on our end users every day. This position involves working in a
collaborative environment, mentoring less experienced team members,
brainstorming ideas, solving technical issues, writing code, all while holding
your own in a discussion on where to eat team lunch.

Tech Stack: NodeJS stack, with MongoDB, and KnockoutJS on the front-end
driving the UI.

Apply here: [https://roadmunk.com/careers](https://roadmunk.com/careers)

------
spyckie2
GoodNotes [[http://goodnotes.com](http://goodnotes.com)] | Lead backend
engineer, Front end engineers with webassembly skill, iOS developers | Full
time | Hong Kong ONSITE, VISA

We're looking for senior backend engineers to build real time collaborative
systems.

We're also looking for front end engineers with webassembly experience.

\---

GoodNotes was created from our founder's frustration of taking readable and
reusable notes on his first iPad. We have since grown to millions of happy
users and have been featured on Apple's marketing materials. We are a fully
bootstrapped and profitable company. We started off as an indie developer and
now is time for us to grow the team.

It’s an awesome opportunity to work with the one of the best iOS team in the
region on a product loved by millions. Hong Kong is also a great first stop if
you are interested in exploring Asia!

\---

Please apply at [http://t1.gl/gn](http://t1.gl/gn) or email
spencer@goodnotes.com.

------
theatrus2
Lyft | Infrastructure Software Engineers | San Francisco, New York, Seattle |
[https://www.lyft.com/jobs/4012488002](https://www.lyft.com/jobs/4012488002)

Lyft is looking to grow many teams within our Infrastructure organization. If
you know databases and storage, Kubernetes, automation, continuous delivery
(Spinnaker), monitoring, logging, containers, and low-level Linux we need you!
We work primarily with Go, Python, and some C/C++ on most major cloud
providers. Help Lyft scale and stay up while experiencing unprecedented
growth, while providing world class products to the rest of the organization.

Teams hiring (non-exhaustive list): Developer Experience, Deploys,
Provisioning, Datastores, Capacity, Observability.

I'm especially looking for senior engineers with a background and past
experience in continuous delivery, as well as senior engineers for
Observability and monitoring.

Reach out to me at yramin@lyft.com or @theatrus on Twitter.

------
ryanrende
ActionIQ | Software Engineers | NYC | www.actioniq.com | Onsite

Startup Series B Funding from Sequoia and Andreessen Horowitz

ActionIQ is a NYC based enterprise startup focused on transforming the
traditional database stack and redefining how it is built and used. We focus
on leveraging rich behavioral data to provide teams with more powerful
actionable insights. This is a super complex and technical problem. It also
requires a beautiful and intuitive UI to obscure away the complexity and
enable enterprises to fully utilize all the data they have on their customers.

We are a very deep technology company looking for engineers across the stack,
including:

\- Lead UI Engineer \- Full Stack Engineer (FE Focus) \- Lead Site Reliability
Engineer \- Full Stack Engineer (BE Focus)

Tech:

\- Scala, JavaScript, TypeScript, Immutable.js, React, Play Framework, Thrift,
AWS and more.

Culture:

\- Weekly team lunches \- Yearly retreat \- Flex vacation \- Comfortable
office \- Experienced leadership

Email: ryan.rende@actioniq.com

Apply: [http://bit.ly/2E1R8Th](http://bit.ly/2E1R8Th)

------
mapleoin
Education First, EF Class | London, UK | FULL-TIME | ONSITE or REMOTE |
Backend Developer, Devops

We're a small startup-like team in a big company, building an iOS/Web app to
teach English in public schools. Our app has been live for a couple of years
now and we're expanding across Europe.

Our backend stack is AWS-based with lots of python and some golang. We're in
the process of moving from EC2 pet servers to docker containers, we're
experimenting with moving some functionality to AWS Lambda and planning to try
out AppSync next.

We're looking to expand our technical team with Backend Developers and Devops.

Here are some job ads and feel free to reach out to me with any questions:
[https://careers.ef.com/job/oVpT6fw3/](https://careers.ef.com/job/oVpT6fw3/)
[https://careers.ef.com/job/odt86fwE/](https://careers.ef.com/job/odt86fwE/)

------
thruflo22
Anon AI | Data scientists, Developers, Privacy experts, Customer success |
Mainly on site in London, some dev roles Remote

We’re using AI to automate data anonymisation. We’re hiring across a range of
technical and commercial roles.

If you want to help develop a tool that’s going to help people treat data
responsibly whilst still getting their jobs done, drop me an email:
thruflo@anon.ai

------
JeffSand
Microsoft Azure Developer Relations| Software Engineers, Product Management,
Developer Advocacy, Content Developer | Seattle (Remote friendly for Developer
Advocacy roles - see blog post for cities/centers)

[http://aka.ms/awesomejobs](http://aka.ms/awesomejobs) for details on the team
and for job descriptions.

~~~
verst
I was one of the first Developer Advocates when the Developer Advocacy team
started a bit over a year ago. Highly recommend this team! Still loving it!

(My background is ex Google, Twitter, 18F / Obama Government startup, some
startups)

------
petersand
Modular Science | Mechanical/Electrical/Software Generalist | Onsite |
Petaluma, CA

Modular Science (YC S17) is building robots for outdoor vegetable farming.
We're automating the entire growing cycle: planting, watering, weeding, and
harvesting. Our goal is to make it easier to do sustainable farming.

We have made a lot of progress: our machines are working today at our test
farm near Petaluma, CA. We have operational autonomous driving, imaging, and
plant handling. We're currently getting ready for spring planting. Our daily
work involves Python, computer vision, Arduinos, GPS, stepper motors, water
valves, and muddy fields.

We're looking for someone with a strong robotics background (including
mechanical, electrical, and software experience) to join the founding team as
the first full-time employee. Compensation will include meaningful equity. If
you're interested in helping us improve farming, please send a short note and
a resume to jobs@modularscience.com.

------
wag
Wag Labs, Inc. | [https://wagwalking.com](https://wagwalking.com) | Los
Angeles (West Hollywood) | Full Time | ONSITE

Our mission is to make it easier to own a dog and we're looking for
experienced engineers to build a reliable and wonderful experience across
mobile devices and the web for thousands of dog owners and dog walkers every
day.

Our core engineering team is expanding so it's a great opportunity to have a
lot of impact and ownership while we continue to grow. We're backed by several
top VCs and offer our services in more than 100 cities in the US.

We’re expanding our team and are looking to hire:

iOS Engineers (Obj-C) Android Engineers (Java) Backend Engineers (PHP/Laravel)
Product Analysts (SQL) Product Designers (iOS/Android/UI/UX)

Project Managers (Agile)

Apply here: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/wag#.WnKIkJM-
dTZ](https://boards.greenhouse.io/wag#.WnKIkJM-dTZ) and we will get back to
you shortly!

------
sdalezman
Intello ([https://www.intello.io](https://www.intello.io)) | Full-Stack
Engineers | New York | Full-Time | ONSITE

Intello is a looking for an enthusiastic and highly motivated Software
Engineer to join our team and help us build our SaaS 3.0 platform. We’re
building a next-gen product for companies to manage the explosion of SaaS
tools. That means we're ingesting tens of millions of data points about how
company's spend money on software as well as how they use that software, and
then building fast APIs and delightful front-end UIs to make the data
actionable for our users.

You’re the kind of person who: \- Thinks constantly about helping make your
teammates’ lives a little easier \- Lives by the mantra, “Work smarter, not
harder!” \- Enjoys typed code and keeps it clean, testable, and maintainable
\- Thrives in small, collaborative teams

Stack: Go, Javascript, React, Flow, Postgres, Redis, Heroku

Feel free to email me directly - shlomo [at] intello.io

------
s_dev
Loylap | Dublin, Ireland | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://www.loylap.com](https://www.loylap.com)

LoyLap bridges the gap between bricks and mortar retail businesses and their
customers. We work closely with businesses to establish loyalty, gift, rewards
and alternative payment systems that digitally connect merchants to their
customers and facilitates transaction management.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/loylap](https://www.keyvalues.com/loylap)

Here are our open roles:

\- Software Developer: mailto:sean@loylap.com

Tech Stack: We use a LAMP (Linux (Ubuntu), Apache, MySQL, PHP) and have iOS
and Android clients that we developer natively in Swift and Kotlin. We also
integrate with the Clover POS terminals. We’re infinitely curious so we also
dabble in lots of other tech but this is our official stack.

------
adam-merchbar
Merchbar | San Francisco | Software Engineers - Mid to Senior, Full Stack |
Onsite and Remote | Full-time

Merchbar is the marketplace for music merchandise -- we help fans find merch
from their favorite artists, and artists reach their fans.

Merchbar’s Engineers are the backbone of Merchbar and each have a personal,
direct impact on a product that supports hundreds of thousands of artists and
reaches many millions of fans. Our organization is small and individual roles
are deep - all of our engineers contribute across the entire stack and develop
through all stages of development from scoping and architecture to
implementation, scaling and optimization.

Stack: Node (Express.js), Python (Flask), Postgres

→ If interested, please email jobs@merchbar.com or me directly (adam@)

A full job description is available here:
[https://angel.co/merchbar/jobs/29355-full-stack-software-
eng...](https://angel.co/merchbar/jobs/29355-full-stack-software-engineer)

------
shoshin23
Envision AI | iOS Developer | Delft, The Netherlands | Remote/Onsite, Fulltime
| www.letsenvision.com

We're building a visual recognition platform that's helping visually impaired
people live more independently. This is currently in the form of an iOS app.
We're growing pretty fast and need a full time iOS intern or a professional
part-timer who can give us 25-30 hours a week minimum. We're okay with remote
applications from around the world.

We're currently working on the cutting edge in deep-learning on mobile space.
This would be a great opportunity to break new ground together. We're also
very active in the iOS Accessibility community and have given talks/workshops
in a lot of leading EU accessibility conferences.

Here's what we're looking for:

\- Experience with Swift.

\- Experience with AV Foundation.

\- Working knowledge of Node.js.

\- Experience with Obj-C, OpenCV/Core Image is a plus.

You can write to us at karthik@letsenvision.com. Please send us your CV and
some of the apps you've worked on as a sample.

------
AndyFMP
Findmypast | Software Engineers - React, Node & Elixir | London OR Dundee -
Onsite |

Findmypast​ ​is​ ​the​ ​technology​ ​company​ ​behind​ ​the​ ​online​
​genealogy​ ​brand​ ​Findmypast​ ​and the​ ​social​ ​history​ ​brand​ ​The​
​British​ ​Newspaper​ ​Archive. We have millions of registered users and
billions of records.

We’re​ ​building​ ​a​ ​new​ ​customer​ ​experience​ ​underpinned​ ​by
React.js​ ​while​ ​building​ ​out​ ​a​ ​platform​ ​of​ ​microservices​ ​with​
​Elixir​ ​and​ ​Node.js.​ Our​ ​core​ ​programming​ ​languages​ ​are​ ​modern​
​JavaScript​ ​and​ ​Elixir. A​ ​good​ ​portion​ ​of our​ ​existing​ ​platform​
​is written in​ ​C#.​

Software Engineer | London | Full-Time | Apply here:
[https://grnh.se/qr8dptfv1](https://grnh.se/qr8dptfv1) Software Engineer |
Dundee | Full-Time | Apply here:
[https://grnh.se/datqlej31](https://grnh.se/datqlej31)

------
RedBalloonSec
Red Balloon Security | New York, NY | Full time and Interns | Onsite | Visa
welcome | redballoonsecurity.com

About Us: Red Balloon Security is a venture backed startup cyber security
company headquartered in New York City. Our mission is to provide embedded
device manufacturers with strong host-based firmware security. We believe all
embedded devices require strong protections against malware and intrusions,
and seek to provide these protections to our customers.

Our key markets include enterprise equipment, automotive, aviation, unified
communications, SCADA, Internet-of-Things, network infrastructure and more.
There is a vast universe of vulnerable embedded devices deployed around the
world that need security.

We have created a means to inject our Symbiote host-based security technology
onto any device, regardless of CPU type, regardless of functionality,
regardless of operating system and without changing the performance and
functionality of the device. We do not require access to customer source code,
nor do we require manufacturers to change their product design to accommodate
our security solution.

Red Balloon Security offers a full benefits package, 401k, a generous vacation
policy, and paid health and dental plans. The company is located in Midtown
West in New York City. We are an Equal Opportunity Employer of minorities,
women, protected veterans, and individuals with disabilities.

Open Positions:

Security Researcher / Security Software Engineer Python Engineer Business
Intelligence Analyst Software Engineer in Test

Security Intern Business Intelligence Intern

More detailed job descriptions:
[https://redballoonsecurity.com/jobs/](https://redballoonsecurity.com/jobs/)
To apply, email jobs@redballoonsecurity.com. Make sure to include what job you
are looking for in the subject line!

~~~
dophsotc
Are you still hiring for the Business Intelligence Intern position? I don't
see the position listed on your careers page. Thank you!

------
mars
admetrics | Junior and Senior Python engineers | Frankfurt, Germany | FULL-
TIME, VISA OR REMOTE | [https://www.admetrics.io](https://www.admetrics.io)

admetrics is an experienced, ambitious and cross-functional team with a flat
hierarchy and an open, international culture. You will help shape a product
that is able to provide insights into enormous amounts of data in real time.
Enjoy professional challenges in an exciting, innovative field, flexible work
time and competitive compensation.

Job listings:

* Python Developer (Senior): [http://www.admetrics.io/en/career_job/:python_developer](http://www.admetrics.io/en/career_job/:python_developer)

* Python Developer (Junior): [https://www.admetrics.io/en/career_job/:python_developer_jun...](https://www.admetrics.io/en/career_job/:python_developer_junior)

~~~
abhishekjha
Does REMOTE here mean countries other than Germany?

------
lsantonidc
DataCamp www.datacamp.com | London, UK; Leuven, Belgium | ONSITE | Full time

We believe data fluency helps people succeed. That’s why, at DataCamp, we are
democratizing data science education by building the best platform to learn
and teach data skills. We create technology for personalized learning
experiences and bring the power of data fluency to millions of people around
the world.

FULL STACK SOFTWARE ENGINEER (RAILS & VUE.JS)
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/datacamp/jobs/897285#.WsR_WZNub...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/datacamp/jobs/897285#.WsR_WZNubOQ)

ENGINEERING LEAD
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/datacamp/jobs/917354#.WsR_fpNub...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/datacamp/jobs/917354#.WsR_fpNubOQ)

Join our team! [https://www.datacamp.com/jobs](https://www.datacamp.com/jobs)

------
technojunkie
Circonus | Software Engineers | Remote, Full-time |
[https://www.circonus.com/](https://www.circonus.com/)

Circonus is a software company that is changing the way the world monitors
both IT infrastructure and the business it powers. Our SaaS and On-­Premise
solutions enable companies to combine monitoring, alerting, event processing,
and predictive analytics into a unified solution. Visualize any data, in any
application, from any system, in real ­time.

Listen to one of our CEO Theo's talks to get an idea of what Circonus does:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qh4hLIWqw6Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qh4hLIWqw6Q)

We are a 100% distributed and remote company, mostly across the US as well as
Europe. You are also welcome to work from the Maryland office; most employees
work from home.

We build web software using technologies such as C, C++, Lua, Java, Ruby, Go,
Perl, JavaScript, jQuery, HTML, Scss

Circonus is seeking to fill two roles.

* Technical Account Manager - Customer service role as an expert in all things Circonus to build and maintain relationships [https://jobs.lever.co/circonus/5342c10c-ae13-45f6-816f-cfbee...](https://jobs.lever.co/circonus/5342c10c-ae13-45f6-816f-cfbee20ee252)

* Perl Senior Software Engineer - Strong server-side development experience with Perl and working knowledge of mod_perl with Unix and RDBMS experience [https://jobs.lever.co/circonus/0d485785-a66d-4de5-897e-96925...](https://jobs.lever.co/circonus/0d485785-a66d-4de5-897e-969256caa9b7)

All of our positions include a discretionary PTO policy, health insurance, gym
reimbursement, a generous 401K, the opportunity for a bonus and more.

------
YousefED
Relive | Javascript frontend / backend / mobile / 3D / dataviz | Rotterdam,
The Netherlands | Onsite

Join us in building a product for millions of outdoor enthusiasts (Cyclists,
Runners, Hikers, Skiiers, etc)

Tech: Typescript, React Native, Node, WebGL.

[http://relive.cc/jobs](http://relive.cc/jobs) or yousef at relive.cc

------
botswana99
DataKitchen | Boston/Cambridge, MA, ONSITE full-time | Data Engineer in
Customer Success (SQL, big data, Redshift, Python, AWS, DataOps) -- FOUR OPEN
POSITIONS | [http://www.datakitchen.io/](http://www.datakitchen.io/)

DataKitchen, Inc. enables analytic teams to deliver value quickly, with high
quality, using the tools that they love. DataKitchen provides the world’s
first DataOps platform for data-driven enterprises, enabling them to support
data analytics that can be quickly and robustly adapted to meet evolving
requirements. DataKitchen is leading the DataOps movement to incorporate Agile
Software Development, DevOps, and manufacturing based statistical process
control into analytics and data management. Our company is profitable, stable,
rapidly growing and stock will be part of the package.

You should have superior SQL development experience along with the ability to
interface with customers (though there will be no significant travel
required). This position requires top technical skills, business communication
skills, excellent attention to detail and follow-up, and the ability to self-
manage. You will get exposure as you work directly with our customers to
tackle tough business challenges. We are looking for ‘full stack’ Data
Engineers. You should be able to talk to a customer, work with raw data,
design a schema, do data transformation, write automated tests, and manage
deployment and operations. Your work will be 80% in code, primarily SQL. Some
Python coding experience and experience building Docker containers is a plus.
AWS and Amazon Redshift experience is a plus. You will work with a team of
world-class data engineers on challenging data. We work weekly sprints and
have the freedom to achieve and expect to own the results of your work.

We offer competitive pay, benefits of a company funded 401 K, experienced
team, amazing customers, equity, and a cool office location. Contact
jobs@datakitchen.io

------
kerynitian
NFI Industries | Software Developer | Chicago | Full Time | ONSITE

The NFI Logistics' Brokerage division is building a new web-based
Transportation Management System from the ground up. We're a small development
team with extensive experience writing software for the logistics industry and
we're looking for a few more developers based in the Chicago area to help
round out our team.

Our team has established a strong culture where high code quality and test
coverage are the status quo. At the same time, we're also focused on
minimizing the friction involved in taking an idea, and realizing it in
production code.

[http://jobs.relaytms.com/](http://jobs.relaytms.com/)

Qualifications:

* 2+ years of professional software development experience

* Elixir or functional programming experience strongly preferred

* Familiarity with DDD principles is a huge plus

* Comfortable using a Mac and working in a Linux environment

If you're interested in learning more, contact me at
andrew.sheehan@nfiindustries.com

------
iflypropplanes
Attune | Full Stack Engineer, Frontend Engineer, Tech Lead, Product Manager |
NYC | Full-time

Attune (in partnership with Two Sigma), is developing a new platform to reduce
the friction a small businesses experiences with getting an insurance policy.
Today, this is a cumbersome, archaic process that can take weeks and requires
a business owner to answer dozens of irrelevant questions. We have a product
in-market that can issue a policy in minutes by aggregating external data to
answer these questions for you.

We're building an in-house application development to take on a $150B market
opportunity. Be a part of a small team that is committed to solving a big
problem. Competitive salary plus equity available to all employees. Reach out
to ebozeman [at] attuneinsurance dot com if you're interested.

Available Positions -
[https://www.attuneinsurance.com/careers](https://www.attuneinsurance.com/careers)

------
hgrimmett
Blue Vision Labs | London, United Kingdom | Onsite, Visa,
[http://www.bluevisionlabs.com/](http://www.bluevisionlabs.com/)

A collaborative Augmented Reality (AR) company that is enabling the next-
generation of AR and robotics. Funded by Google Ventures, Accel, Horizon
Ventures, SV Angel and others, we spent two years developing city-scale AR
Cloud technology. Our mission is to empower developers to revolutionise how
people interact with technology, environment and each other.

Our team comprises experienced software engineers, accomplished entrepreneurs,
and PhDs from top universities. We offer a friendly and dynamic atmosphere
where everyone learns, grows and contributes to our core product.

We are seeking ambitious women and men with industry experience to join our
team:

    
    
      Account Manager      | Technical
      Senior engineer      | iOS Developer
      Software engineer    | Mathematical Optimisation
      Software engineer    | Backend, Data, Pipeline (+internships)
      Research engineers   | Computer Vision (+internships)
      Research scientist   | Computer Vision
      UI Engineer / Designer
    

We offer:

    
    
      A competitive salary
      Pension scheme
      Unlimited holiday (we promote a healthy life balance!)
      Autonomy to make business-critical decisions and propose impactful solutions
      A working atmosphere that values equality and diversity, knowledge-sharing and personal development
      A knowledgeable team with extensive domain expertise - some of the brightest minds in the continent
      A beautiful working space in bustling central London, near the famous Old Spitalfields Market
      Breakfast, lunch, and dinner whenever you want it
      Coffee reimbursements (including Starbucks!)
      Spa breaks
      Health and wellness plan (e.g. Swimming, yoga, pilates, gym)
      Generous stipends for activities such as music lessons
      A social team atmosphere and weekly activities.

~~~
throa2213
Applied and never heard back.

------
mtweak
Bitfusion | Senior Networked Systems Engineer | Austin, TX | Remote OK |
bitfusion.io

We are looking for an extremely talented systems programmer with excellent
C/C++ skills, deep algorithms and data structures knowledge, and strong
familiarity with Linux operating system internals and driver development. The
ideal candidate has at least some experience with networking internals,
protocols, and distributed systems.

You should have a BS, MS, or PhD in Computer Science, Computer Engineering or
equivalent. Strong communication skills are essential. Strong problem solving
skills and out of the box thinking are a must. Experience with Linux Kernel
development (esp. network subsystem), DPDK (or other zero copy networking
approaches), and distributed systems is highly desired. Must work well in a
fast paced team of talented, motivated, and coworkers. Working closely without
our core engineering team in Austin, TX is highly preferred, though remote
work may be possible depending on qualifications.

Must Haves * Excellent understanding of algorithms and data structures theory
with practical application * Good experience in C/C++, multi-threaded software
development, distributed systems * Strong understanding of optimization,
memory management, concurrency and multithreading * Experience with
development on Linux and related tools: gcc, gdb, git * Should be able to pick
up any new programming language quickly

Nice to Haves * Experience with CUDA or OpenCL programming * Experience
working on LLVM * Familiarity with one or more performance profilers such as:
VTune, XPerf, gprof, etc. * Knowledge of GPU and CPU architectures * Knowledge
of at least one scripting language (Python, Perl, Ruby, Shell scripting) *
Experience with software performance analysis, optimization and low-level
programming

Relocation is available, remote positions available depending on level of
experience.

We are an equal opportunity employer.

~~~
alacombe
no careers / jobs page and no contact info on this post ?

------
riwsky
EnergyHub ([http://www.energyhub.com](http://www.energyhub.com)) | Brooklyn,
NY | ONSITE | Full Stack Software Engineer

We combine the powers of many thousands of homes to create virtual power
plants, reducing demand at times of peak grid usage.

Consumers get paid. Pollution gets reduced. And with our platform, utility
companies are getting all of it done more easily than ever before:

\- energy use forecasting/modeling/optimization

\- interaction with manufacturer APIs across the internet of things

\- tracking/optimizing customer enrollment in these incentive programs

As a full stack engineer, you'll help expand all of those features, while
maintaining the reliability and performance guarantees required at grid scale.
And you'll be doing it with a tight-knit team of like-minded folks, where
everyone is expected to make an impact.

The link:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?34dNIjwA](http://app.jobvite.com/m?34dNIjwA)

------
minimaxlabs
Minimax Labs Ltd. | Full-stack Engineers, Interns | London, UK | ONSITE

We optimise complex, global operations for billion dollar businesses across
the world with a focus in the energy industry, creating value out of thin air
and a little cloud. To support rapid growth we seek strong full-stack
engineers and scientists to join our elite team in central London.

You should:

\- love working on challenging, complex problems and high performance,
concurrent applications (Java 8, Spring-boot) \- know at least one common
front-end framework (Angular 2+, React, Vue, etc.) \- be able to design
systems with distributed front-end/back-end logic (microservices, Docker,
AWS/GCE) \- have mastery of at least one statically typed high-level language
(e.g. Java, C# or C++)

and ideally have experience in (or passion for) UI/UX design.

Check out [http://minimaxlabs.com](http://minimaxlabs.com) and get in touch at
hiring@minimaxlabs.com for more details.

------
muinc
M U INC | Senior Data Engineer (aka "Director of I/O Bound Stuff") | Austin,
TX | ONSITE | Full Time

We are a small independent startup (fully funded by our MVP's proceeds)
focused on managing, enriching and presenting large and complex Energy Data.

Our technical capabilities translate DIRECTLY into commercial success, we are
thus obsessed with coupling Engineering Excellence with Pragmatism. We strive
to continuously "co-optimize" architecture and technical decisions with the
company's long term business strategy.

Our MVP has been extremely successful. We are actively looking for someone
ready to develop and take charge of our next generation Data Platform.

We've fallen in love with Martin Kleppmann's "Building Data-Intensive
Applications" book and his "Turning the database inside-out..." [0] talk. You
will be building a Kappa Architecture from scratch. This platform will become
the data backbone of our business, supporting most of what we do.

This is the stack we already have and/or envision:

    
    
      - Apache Kafka
      - Python
      - Rust
      - Docker/Kubernetes
      - LMDB/RocksDB
    

You will report directly to the CEO (aka Chief Nerd Officer) and become a
member of our small core team. Our success and your success will be extremely
aligned as you will be making substantial contributions to our business (data
is critical for us).

This is an ONSITE position only here in Austin, TX. We have a nice office in
Downtown, with a gym, treats and all... but that's probably not the reason why
you would love it :p At any rate, let's talk! Email us at hello@m-u-inc.com

[0] [https://www.confluent.io/blog/turning-the-database-inside-
ou...](https://www.confluent.io/blog/turning-the-database-inside-out-with-
apache-samza/)

------
al_james
Ometria.com | London UK | FULL-TIME ONSITE | Several roles: Backend Python,
Frontend Javascript, QA, Machine learning

Ometria's mission is to help retailers create marketing experiences their
customers will love. We understand the challenges that retailers face, and we
offer them a very innovative solution that provides insights on their
customers, and tools to reach them more effectively across numerous channels.

Backed by top VC funds and successful entrepreneurs, and working alongside
over a hundred of the fastest growing retailers, we are now looking for a more
developers to join our small but growing engineering team.

We are hiring for:

\- Backend python developers

\- Frontend javascript developers (Ampersand JS, but considering moving to
React)

\- Machine Learning engineers

\- Engineering manager

\- VP engineering

\- QA engineer

[https://www.ometria.com/careers/](https://www.ometria.com/careers/) (Not all
jobs are on that page yet, feel free to contact me personally at "al <at>
ometria.com")

------
furchin
Built For Me Inc. | Seattle, New York, San Francisco, Remote (US-only) |
Senior Front-end Software Engineer | Full Time

Who we are: We are a small company loathe to use the word “startup”. The
phrase that most aptly describes us is “boutique consulting firm” as we are
currently working on select software consulting projects while concurrently
laying the foundation for a stand-alone product which will focus on enabling
business workflows and growing workplace productivity. We are being smart in
our approach balancing software consulting with our own product. We balance
both to pay ourselves well and support our vision for the future. We have an
excellent four person team in place with Big-4 backend experience. We're
looking to get one final person in place to help us define what a modern and
maintainable front-end stack should look like and to help build our product.
Hopefully that's you.

Who you are: An incredibly motivated, amazingly talented full stack engineer
whose abilities truly shine on the front end. You know React, Webpack, CSS,
Sass, JSX, and the other standard front-end technologies we aren't as familiar
with. You are a self-starter who can work with little supervision. You are
meticulous about details and sufficiently passionate to get things done, yet
know when to pivot to a more experimental move-fast mode. You should be a
great teammate who looks to make your colleagues more productive because you
know they are doing the same for you. You love the state-of-the-art and yet
understand the danger of being there and can articulate the reasons why.

[https://www.builtforme.tech](https://www.builtforme.tech)

[https://blog.builtforme.tech](https://blog.builtforme.tech)

Apply via AngelList:
[https://angel.co/builtforme/jobs/](https://angel.co/builtforme/jobs/)

------
MGallagher
Synthace | Synthetic Biology Tech Pioneer |London, UK | ONSITE | Full-time |
PERMANENT The Project

We are an interdisciplinary team of computer scientists, biologists,
mathematicians, and chemists pioneering transformative ways of working
digitally in biology. We are also backed by world-class investors and a
growing collection of partners working on the hardware, software, and wetware
it will take to truly industrialise biology’s potential.

Find out more here: [https://syntthace.com](https://syntthace.com)

We are looking for senior engineers, both front and backend to continue
developing and scaling our products and infrastructure.

You can find the jobs specs here

* Senior Software Engineer - Lab Automation [http://careers.synthace.com/o/senior-software-engineer-lab-a...](http://careers.synthace.com/o/senior-software-engineer-lab-automation)

* Senior Software Engineer - Infrastructure - [http://careers.synthace.com/o/senior-software-engineer-infra...](http://careers.synthace.com/o/senior-software-engineer-infrastructure)

* Software Engineer - [http://careers.synthace.com/o/senior-software-engineer](http://careers.synthace.com/o/senior-software-engineer)

* Senior FrontEnd Engineer - [http://careers.synthace.com/o/senior-frontend-engineer](http://careers.synthace.com/o/senior-frontend-engineer)

We offer a package including 25 days’ annual leave + public holidays, company
share options, 10% of salary pension contribution, and income protection,
life, and private medical insurances.

To apply, either follow the links above, or email jobs@synthace.com

------
tomjacobs
Sr./Lead Firmware & Embedded Software Engineer | Philadelphia | US or CA
Citizen

We're a robotics company building awesome legged robots. We're looking for a
lead firmware and embedded software engineering function, including
architecture, design and execution. Work with a small, fast-moving and
motivated team delivering next-generation legged robotics for industrial and
public safety applications. Self-motivated, strong work ethic and ability to
execute under quick startup timelines. ARM STM32 microcontroller experience
and SPI, I2C, etc required.

[https://twitter.com/Ghost_Robotics/status/946530999206404096](https://twitter.com/Ghost_Robotics/status/946530999206404096)

To apply, email: tom.jacobs@ghostrobotics.io

[https://www.ghostrobotics.io/autonomyaiuscaonly](https://www.ghostrobotics.io/autonomyaiuscaonly)

------
cspada
__Strava __[https://strava.com](https://strava.com)

 _Overview_

Strava is the social network for athletes. We’re a global community of
millions of runners, cyclists and triathletes, united by the camaraderie of
sport. Our website and mobile apps bring athletes together from all walks of
life and inspire them to unlock their potential – both as individuals and as
communities. From Olympians to weekend warriors, we’re out there on the road
and trail, all over the world, day after day.

All openings: [https://grnh.se/mfho641](https://grnh.se/mfho641)

\--

 _San Francisco_

Product Manager(Growth Re-engagement)
[https://grnh.se/qvmfcw2u1](https://grnh.se/qvmfcw2u1)

Senior iOS Engineer [https://grnh.se/2plic4nv1](https://grnh.se/2plic4nv1)

Senior Platform Engineer
[https://grnh.se/2dyb25dy1](https://grnh.se/2dyb25dy1)

Senior Product Analyst [https://grnh.se/fq558hkq1](https://grnh.se/fq558hkq1)

\--

 _Denver_

Senior Android Engineer [https://grnh.se/ovoyitle1](https://grnh.se/ovoyitle1)

Senior Server Engineer [https://grnh.se/cw41wo2m1](https://grnh.se/cw41wo2m1)

Senior Engineering Manager
[https://grnh.se/kfbnkai51](https://grnh.se/kfbnkai51)

\--

Feel free to email me (cspada at strava dot com) if you have any questions.

~~~
stevenwoo
The android engineer and server engineer link are the same. I think I qualify
for the android engineer based on my server experience, though.

~~~
cspada
Apologies - links updated!

------
ejcx
Segment | Engineering | SF, Vancouver | Full-time |
[https://segment.com](https://segment.com)

Segment is growing quickly and hiring great engineers to help us scale our
engineering org. If you would like to see all of our job postings,
[https://segment.com/jobs](https://segment.com/jobs).

Some work that our engineers are doing:

\- [https://segment.com/blog/the-million-dollar-eng-
problem/](https://segment.com/blog/the-million-dollar-eng-problem/)

\- [https://segment.com/blog/5-advanced-testing-techniques-in-
go...](https://segment.com/blog/5-advanced-testing-techniques-in-go/)

\- [https://segment.com/blog/secure-access-to-100-aws-
accounts/](https://segment.com/blog/secure-access-to-100-aws-accounts/)

I'm a part of the security team and would love to find software engineers who
are interested in learning more about security, or experienced security
engineers! Here are a few roles we are hiring for:

\- Cloud Security Engineer: [https://segment.com/jobs/1085006-Cloud-Security-
Engineer](https://segment.com/jobs/1085006-Cloud-Security-Engineer)

\- Senior Product Engineer: [https://segment.com/jobs/1031768-Senior-Product-
Engineer](https://segment.com/jobs/1031768-Senior-Product-Engineer)

\- Site Reliability Engineering Manager:
[https://segment.com/jobs/1027425-Site-Reliability-
Engineerin...](https://segment.com/jobs/1027425-Site-Reliability-Engineering-
Manager)

~~~
TravHatesMe
Hi is your DNS down? segment.com is not loading.

~~~
ejcx
No our DNS is fine. Some folks have issues accessing our site if their ad-
blockers are on.

------
samcrawford
SamKnows is working with governments, ISPs, consumers and academics worldwide
to build the definitive global internet performance measurement platform. With
over 100,000 hardware measurement probes distributed across 35 countries, and
even more mobile app installations, we provide an accurate analysis of end-to-
end internet performance. If you love big data, machine learning, and want to
work in a fast-paced environment while contributing to the greater good,
SamKnows could just be what you’re looking for.

We have an office right by the Tate Modern in London and are about to open two
more offices in Sao Paulo and Philadelphia.

We are hiring for the following roles:

* iOS Developer

* Android Developer

* Senior Software Engineer (Machine Learning)

* Senior Software Engineer (PHP Backend)

* Senior Software Engineer (Data)

More details can be found here:
[https://www.samknows.com/company/careers](https://www.samknows.com/company/careers)

Contact us with any queries: careers@samknows.com

------
lylo
FreeAgent, Edinburgh and REMOTE (UK-only)

[https://www.freeagent.com](https://www.freeagent.com)

At FreeAgent we help freelancers and micro-businesses be more successful by
putting them in control of their company finances.

We have built an award-winning online accounting product that offers full end-
to-end compliance, from time tracking to tax return filing. We're based in
beautiful Edinburgh and we're growing from strength to strength with over
60,000 paying customers and strong YoY growth. Our NPS is off the charts (70!)
- customers love what we do!

We're a growing team of over 140 people and the majority of our team are based
in Edinburgh, but we have staff distributed across the UK. If you want to help
us make small businesses awesome at doing their finances, we're have great
opportunities in our product and engineering team. Our stack is currently
Ruby/Rails, JavaScript, React.js, MySQL, RabbitMQ, Elasticsearch, SmartOS.

We currently have senior full-stack, data scientist and development platform
(DevOps) vacancies available. Senior engineers at FreeAgent have the
opportunity to provide technical leadership and help to grow their teams. We
like to work with people who show initiative and continually seek to improve
themselves, their teammates, and our codebase. Our product teams are small and
cross functional, enjoying a great degree of responsibility. We invest in our
platform (code health, scalability, security) as well as working on improving
and adding new features that help our customers.

You can apply directly via the website –
[https://www.freeagent.com/company/careers](https://www.freeagent.com/company/careers)
– or feel free to get in touch with me directly: olly [at] freeagent [dot]
com.

(We are looking for UK-based full-time staff and contractors only right now)

------
dchandler
BigCommerce | eCommerce | San Francisco & Austin | ONSITE | Visa | JavaScript,
Ruby, Scala Engineers
[https://www.bigcommerce.com/careers/engineering/](https://www.bigcommerce.com/careers/engineering/)

The BigCommerce Engineering team is on a mission to build the leading SaaS
ecommerce platform. We accomplish this by delivering a platform with a 99.99%
uptime, best-in-industry storefront performance and functionality that rivals
much higher-priced platforms.

Our global team of engineers works from our Austin, San Francisco and Sydney
offices. They’re focused on building the right product for our customers in
the right way. Specifically, our goals are to make our customers successful,
to have big ambitions, to act and communicate for transparency and solutions,
and to always work on the most impactful things for the business and our
customers.

------
apeace
Pilot Fiber | Senior Software Engineer | NYC | Onsite

About our product: [https://www.pilotfiber.com](https://www.pilotfiber.com)

Apply here: [https://grnh.se/0a30tmnf1](https://grnh.se/0a30tmnf1)

I'm a senior software engineer here and I'm happy to answer questions in
comments or via email: andrew @ the domain above. Or you can apply directly at
the link above!

Pilot Fiber is a new kind of internet provider for businesses, currently
serving New York City and Philadelphia. We deliver fiber-optic internet (up to
10x faster than Google Fiber) with no contracts, white glove customer service,
and a 100% uptime guarantee.

On a daily basis, we defy corporate monopolies that are decades old, and
delight customers with some of the fastest internet in the world. We're a
small close knit team based in NYC, with expansion plans for additional metro
areas throughout 2018.

------
galori
San Francisco, CA | REMOTE OK in the US | US based only | Experienced Full
Stack Rails Developer | Stitch Fix | Full-time

Hello, we're continuing to do a ton of hiring at Stitch Fix. I'm responsible
for a small team working on cross functional projects; Last year we worked on
expanding Stitch Fix to support Mens clothing, and then we also built the
engine that drives Stitch Fix's Style Profile and made it more flexible. We
work closely with the Data Science team, and our goal is always to serve our
customers better using the information they provided while not being creepy
:-)

Stitch Fix is a clothing / style personalization service. Search Instagram for
#stitchfix, which will tell you a whole lot about us, how much our customers
love us and you'll get an idea of our business. Come back when you're done.

There are a slew of other super interesting open dev roles across Stitch Fix,
including in:

    
    
        * the Consumer Facing team
        * the Warehouse Tools teams
        * the Styling Tools teams
        * (and many others)
    

You can reach out directly to me (gal at stitchfix.com) - I'm a Principal
Engineer and a hiring manager at Stitch Fix. Here is a job posting roughly
covering the role I'm hiring for:
[https://www.stitchfix.com/careers?gh_jid=455296&gh_src=r8m5v](https://www.stitchfix.com/careers?gh_jid=455296&gh_src=r8m5v)
Stitch Fix's "Multithreaded" Tech Jobs blog & site
([http://technology.stitchfix.com](http://technology.stitchfix.com)) has a lot
more about the team and other positions (we’re also hiring iOS, DevOps, and
UX) (BTW I used to include an ASCII sweater in this post but then Hacker News
mods told me to stop, so now you have to go here if you want to see it:
[http://ascii.co.uk/art/jumper](http://ascii.co.uk/art/jumper))

------
sergc
Full-Stack/Back End/Front End Software Engineers | Syntasa | ONSITE | Fulltime
| Washington DC Metro Area (Herndon, VA) | www.syntasa.com

Syntasa is a Predictive Behavioral Analytics application that leverages
machine-learning, event-processing, visualization, and big data technologies
to process billions of records in order to generate actionable customer
intelligence that improves acquisition, conversion, and retention. What we're
looking for: Experienced Full Stack and Front End Engineers for our
Application Team. Application Tech Stack: Postgres, Express, Angular, NodeJS *
Experience in web development, either Angular or NodeJS experience required *
Strong JavaScript and TypeScript skills * Self-motivated, able and open to
learning * SQL, Linux, AWS, GCP, D3, ML experience a plus No agencies please!
Email me at Sergey DOT Cherman AT syntasa.com and mention you're from HN.

------
GETSTACKHN
STACK | Software Engineer | Toronto, Canada | Onsite |
[https://www.getstack.ca/](https://www.getstack.ca/)

We’re expanding our team, looking for some talented developers to deliver the
ultimate personal finance platform. At STACK, we’re at the forefront of new
technology, using the latest industry innovations to build a better way to
bank. In a world full of giant consumer banks, STACK is a like having your own
personal valet. STACK is a modern alternative to a traditional bank account.
It lets you spend, save and share your money, fee-free and straight from your
smartphone.

We're hiring for many roles including:

\- Android/iOS engineer

\- Ethereum/Blockchain engineer

\- Data scientist/engineer

\- Devops engineer

Please apply here [https://www.getstack.ca/were-
hiring/](https://www.getstack.ca/were-hiring/) or email thomas@getstack.ca if
you’re interested in learning more.

------
mrlancer
Rakuten, Inc. | Software Engineer - Backend | Tokyo, Japan | ONSITE | VISA |
Full-time We have a great opportunity for a talented engineer to join one of
the most diverse and exciting team in Tokyo. The department is spread across 6
cities in 5 countries, making it a truly global team.

Here is what we are looking for:

* A mid level engineer with strong JAVA background

* Experience in Python, Scala, and other languages

* Employs best practice for development

* Someone who is likes to experiment and inject new technology and techniques into the team

* Strong focus on automation

* Full stack experience a definite advantage!

There are stacks of benefits:

* Catered workplace - breakfast lunch and dinner available

* Assisted public transport to work

* Relocation assistance for international applications available

* Great team culture

If you're interested go to
[https://jobs.rakuten.careers/careersection/rakuten_ext_cs/jo...](https://jobs.rakuten.careers/careersection/rakuten_ext_cs/jobdetail.ftl?job=00007085&tz=GMT%2B09%3A00)
to apply!

------
mvermaat
WeTransfer | Data Engineer | Amsterdam | Full-time | On-site

We're a fast growing profitable scaleup based in Amsterdam and Los Angeles.
Our mission is to provide the effortless transfer of creative ideas, which
results in transferring more than 1 billion files per month between our users.
To help support our strategies and ideas with crystal clear data, we're
expanding our growth and analytics team and are looking for an engineer with
experience in dealing with large (>billion rows) amounts of data and strong
programming skills. Our stack:

\- AWS (heavy users of EC2, S3, RDS, RedShift, DMS, Lambda, ...)

\- Datastores are MySQL, Redis, PostgreSQL, DynamoDB, InfluxDB, ElasticSearch,
RedShift, BigQuery

\- Other tools we use are Airflow, Metabase, Snowplow

[https://wetransfer.homerun.co/](https://wetransfer.homerun.co/)

Apply there or send me an email at vermaat@wetransfer.com

(We're also looking for React and Ruby wizards, and other roles)

------
novon
ShareGrid | Full-Stack Rails Developer | Seattle, WA | ONSITE, Full-time,
[http://sharegrid.com/](http://sharegrid.com/)

We're a 15 person, passionate, fun, fast-growing, VC funded startup dubbed
"The AirBnb of Cameras"

We help over 45,000 creatives share $420m of professional camera gear in the
largest creative rental marketplace
([http://www.sharegrid.com](http://www.sharegrid.com)).

Looking for a talented full-stack Rails developer to join our development team
here in Seattle.

Our current stack is Rails, React, JS/jQuery, HAML/SASS, MySQL, Git, Sidekiq,
Elastic Search, DO

This is a full-time opportunity in beautiful Seattle, WA with benefits and
early equity in a fast-growing startup.

Benefits: Macbook Pro, iPhone, Flexible Work Schedule and Vacation Policy,
Healthcare, Stocked Kitchen, and casual working environment in N. Seattle.
Position and compensation DOE.

------
mjlee
Billforward (YC S14) | DevOps/SRE | London, UK | Onsite | Full-time

We have built the best way for companies to charge their customers.
Billforward delivers a solution to the complexity of Quote-to-Cash. Complex
pricing, metrics, payout schedules: Billforward has you covered. Our customers
range from small mom-and-pops, to large emerging enterprises. We are focused
and mission-driven. We are changing the way people bill.

Based in San Francisco and London, backed by Y Combinator and the creator of
SamKnows (amongst others). People who can own a problem and deliver will
thrive.

We are looking for a DevOps/Site Reliability Engineer to join our team in
London.

We're keen on Linux, Docker, CI/CD, Terraform, Public Cloud (AWS/GCE), writing
good documentation and automating everything.

We are well-funded, growing quickly and focused on building a world-class
company.

Contact martin@billforward.net (my personal e-mail) if you'd like to find out
more about the role.

------
SarahAnne02
Rainforest | San Francisco (HQ) and Remote | Onsite or Remote |
[https://www.rainforestqa.com](https://www.rainforestqa.com)

Rainforest combines a massive crowd of human testers with algorithmic
management and VMs to execute web and mobile regression testing for continuous
deployment. The best dev teams from companies like Intuit, Consumer Affairs,
Oracle, and IBM use Rainforest’s platform and API to execute and scale their
QA activities more effectively.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/rainforest](https://www.keyvalues.com/rainforest)

Here are our open roles:

\- Data Science Generalist:
[https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest/e7eab367-cae8-4e7b-8642-e7b...](https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest/e7eab367-cae8-4e7b-8642-e7b66c4c00bb?ref=keyvalues)

\- Engineering Operations Manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest/4a4e200d-42d5-4f23-a1d5-832...](https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest/4a4e200d-42d5-4f23-a1d5-83250530f7ce?ref=keyvalues)

\- Senior Operations Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest/d50cd6e9-7432-491b-83d8-51e...](https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest/d50cd6e9-7432-491b-83d8-51e0165c0206?ref=keyvalues)

\- Front End Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest/6c8be2c4-b5b8-45c7-a274-f09...](https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest/6c8be2c4-b5b8-45c7-a274-f09a67f93b91?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: Ruby, Rails, Grape, Go, Redis, Postgres, QueueClassic, GraphQL,
React with redux, KVM, Puppet, Heroku, AWS

Thanks! Sarah

------
uristurist
Imaginato | Developers & Analysts | Qingdao, China | On-site | Full-time |
VISA | $Negotiable(6-12k RMB)

A mostly Chinese development company with around 50 staff are looking to
expand. We're always on the lookout for the positions mentioned below.

We're based in the seaside city of Qingdao, pretty much in the center of
downtown. If you're someone who'd love a short stint (hopefully at least two
years) or a long-term commitment in China, then this is the opportunity for
you!

You'll be working in an environment where all communication can be done in
English(though be prepared for a challenge as you'll encounter different
levels of English ability)

Salaries are competitive locally.

We are currently looking for: • Developers (Full Stack / IOS / Android / React
Native/ NodeJS / Magento) • Product people (UX/UI) • Business Analysts (Get
those requirements!) • Data Analysts (Big Data)

Email me at mark@imaginato.com

------
netrias
Netrias (www.netrias.com) | Boston | Full-time | Onsite | Can sponsor visas

Netrias is a fast-growing Artificial Intelligence (AI) company that
specializes in boosting expert’s performance with machines. We are at the
forefront in applying AI in the life sciences to more rapidly generate
breakthroughs.

Netrias is working on a novel database technology to support the creation and
processing of large datasets in the life sciences using AI techniques. We are
seeking a talented Senior Software Engineer to contribute to the development
of this technology. Growth is available across the design, build, test, and
implementation aspects of the software development life cycle. See our job ad
for more details:

Senior Software Engineer (Java)
[http://www.netrias.com/careers/](http://www.netrias.com/careers/)

I am the hiring manager - feel free to reach out to me here or at
employment@netrias.com.

------
agbell
Tenable | Scala Engineer | Remote or San Jose or Dublin

My team at Tenable is hiring. We are a distributed team of scala developers
working on static analysis of docker containers (among other things).

We are a team of smart people, working fairly autonomously on interesting
problems. We are one of many teams working on interesting problems at Tenable.
I think its a great place to work.

I am in Peterborough, in Canada, and our team has people working in the US,
Ireland and the UK as well.

Here is the job posting :

[http://jobs.jobvite.com/careers/tenable-network-
security/job...](http://jobs.jobvite.com/careers/tenable-network-
security/job/ovU56fwk?__jvst=JobBoard&__jvsd=AddThis#/.WrK3JxZ63jE.gmail)
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/586241797/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/586241797/)

------
eric_sc
Simple Contacts | New York | Back-end Engineer | FULL-TIME | ONSITE preferred,
REMOTE considered

Simple Contacts is a leader in the emerging tele-health space. We are
engineering simple ways for patients to maintain their eye health in the
digital age. Our eye contact renewal service is provided via mobile app or web
browser, takes minutes to complete, and is reviewed by licensed
ophthalmologists across the U.S. Skip the doctor's office!

We
([https://www.simplecontacts.com/team](https://www.simplecontacts.com/team))
are a small group of engineers, but we're growing and looking for an
experienced JavaScript Back-end Engineer to expand our ranks. Ideally you are
located in NYC, but we’re open to remote.

Technology Stack includes:

* Node.js (we love Flow, GraphQL, code-generation, and we're always improving!)

* React

* MySQL

* Python (for machine learning and computer vision!)

Benefits

* We take work-life balance seriously: mandatory vacations, flexible work-from-home, paid parental leave.

* Teammates are encouraged to continue learning, both in their specialty and within their other interests.

* Growth is not confined to their job description, with active encouragement to try other roles within the organization.

* We pay 100% of our health-care premiums and offer free eye contacts to our employees.

Job Posting: [https://grnh.se/jpgpuo031](https://grnh.se/jpgpuo031)

We're hiring other positions, too:
[https://www.simplecontacts.com/careers](https://www.simplecontacts.com/careers)

I'm Eric, if you have questions feel free to chat with me at
eric@simplecontacts.com

------
tyscorp
Woopra | Backend Engineer, Frontend Engineer, Integration Engineer | San
Francisco, CA | Full-time, ONSITE Based in San Francisco, Woopra is a customer
journey analytics service that delivers a comprehensive view of the customer
to help companies create better experiences.

Woopra unites customer data from your company's web, mobile, CRM, email
automation, help desk, and more, to build a single and complete profile for
each customer and their entire journey through your products. This data is
then used as the foundation for creating better customer experiences through
optimization and personalization.

CTRL+F:

Frontend: React, Redux, Babel, Webpack, ES6+, Apollo, GraphQL

Backend: Java, SQL, Cassandra, Docker

Integration: Node.js, Express, Java

Email Ramy at ramy@woopra.com or see
[https://www.woopra.com/careers/](https://www.woopra.com/careers/) for open
positions. Please mention HN when you submit your application.

------
lylepstein
Tatari | Engineers | San Francisco | ONSITE | Fulltime |
[https://www.tatari.tv](https://www.tatari.tv)

Tatari combines old-school TV advertising with modern tooling and advanced
analytics. We build software to automate and improve our media buying
operations with a relentless drive for efficiency, and we automate novel
statistical analysis to make TV advertising as measurable as digital
advertising for our clients, all displayed via beautiful dashboards.

We're a relatively new startup, but we're profitable and growing our business
like crazy. We have roles open for senior Backend and Frontend engineers, as
well as some more jack-of-all-trades positions for Sales and Tools engineers.

More details at [https://www.tatari.tv/jobs](https://www.tatari.tv/jobs).
Please email hn@tatari.tv directly with your resume or questions!

------
benjlang
Spoke | Software Engineer - AI and Learning, Frontend, Backend | Onsite |
Fulltime | San Francisco | [http://askspoke.com](http://askspoke.com) Spoke is
a young, San Francisco-based startup that is reinventing workplace request
management. A few weeks ago, we announced $28M in funding from Greylock, Accel
and others. We’re a small team of designers, engineers and machine-learning
experts who are repeat entrepreneurs and most recently worked at Google and
Twitter. We are looking for exceptional engineers to join our team in San
Francisco.

At Spoke we are using ML and NLP technologies to make workplace ticketing
systems smarter. The work spans many disciplines: Information Retrieval, NLP,
ML, and deep learning.

You can learn more and apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/askspoke](https://jobs.lever.co/askspoke)

------
iEchoic
Guilded (YC S17) | Full Time | Full-stack software engineer | REMOTE (U.S.) |
Market salary + equity

Guilded helps gamers build and organize online gaming teams. We're looking for
senior full-stack software engineers. You'll be a very early engineer (first
7) at a quickly-growing, engineering-led startup, where you'll be using modern
processes and tools to build features that teams need and love.

We're a fully-remote team. We know that many engineers are the happiest and do
their best work when they're empowered to build on their own schedule. If that
sounds like you, we'd love to hear from you - drop us a line at
jobs@guilded.gg.

Required experience: 5+ years software development, 2+ years directly building
and shipping consumer products

Required expertise: JavaScript, React, SQL

More info at [https://www.guilded.gg/jobs](https://www.guilded.gg/jobs)

------
SundayInJapan
Cogent Labs | Software Engineer, Machine Learning Engineer, Research
Scientist, Research Engineer, Product Manager, Project Manager | Tokyo, Japan
| ONSITE, FULLTIME, VISA

Cogent Labs ( www.cogent.co.jp/en/ ) is a well funded artificial intelligence
startup located in the heart of Tokyo. Our goal is to bridge the gap between
academic research in deep learning and real-world business solutions. We are
currently working on diverse problems including natural language processing,
image understanding and financial time series.

We are a diverse company, with members coming from more than 15 different
countries and our internal communication language is English. We are growing
our team and looking to hire talented engineers, researchers, and managers.

Apply through
[https://www.cogent.co.jp/en/careers/](https://www.cogent.co.jp/en/careers/)

------
shipoftheseus
Stitch Health | Lead Backend Engineer | San Francisco | teamstitch.com |
Onsite

Jonathan Weinstein here, one of the founders of Stitch Health. We build
collaboration tools for healthcare teams: team communication, patient
communication and task management. We're backed by YC and Bill Gurley of
Benchmark.

Our stack is Elixir/Phoenix/PostgreSQL on the backend, React on the frontend,
native iOS and Android, and Electron for desktop. Today, we’re a small but
cohesive team. We’re growing fast and expanding our engineering team over the
next several months.

We're looking for a Lead Backend Engineer with 5-10 years of experience
building highly scalable web systems. This is a role for someone who wants to
work right alongside the founders and have a major say in company and product
direction.

Competitive salary and generous equity. You'll have a significant stake in the
game.

Feel free to email me directly at: jonathan@teamstitch.com

------
stereobit
Learnerbly | Javascript Developer (React, GraphQL, AWS Lambda) | London, UK |
Full-Time, Onsite or Remote | [https://learnerbly.com](https://learnerbly.com)
\- A learning platform that helps companies accelerate professional growth.

Learnerbly is a team of entrepreneurs and innovators on a mission to redefine
learning and development in the workplace. Our mission is to give every person
the opportunity to be their best selves at work. We're backed by some of
Londons leading early-stage VCs including Playfair Capital and Frontline VC.

We're looking for a javascript developer to join our product development team
to ensure we’re building a learning experience that leads to real impact for
our clients and our learning vendor partners.

[https://angel.co/learnerbly/jobs](https://angel.co/learnerbly/jobs)

------
moeamaya
Monograph | UI Engineer | SF | [https://monograph.io/](https://monograph.io/)
| Full Time | Onsite

Fun Fact: A 4-day work week gives you 2.5 months of extra vacation a year. We
work a 4-day (32hr work week)!

As a UI Engineer:

* You’ll help build and evolve our design systems, extending components and adding new ones to our library.

* You’ll sketch and prototype ideas to understand viability, time needed to execute and user experience.

* You’ll help translate feature requests and user experience issues into shippable designs and code.

* You’ll whiteboard ideas with the team, provide and receive feedback, and iterate concepts, designs and interactions.

* You’ll weigh in on product decisions, design direction and feature roadmap

See more here: [https://dixonandmoe.com/jobs/ui-
engineer/](https://dixonandmoe.com/jobs/ui-engineer/) or reach out directly:
alex@dixonandmoe.com

------
sloankev
Zensurance | Full-stack Web Developer | Toronto, ON | ONSITE Zensurance.com is
changing the way small business owners manage their commercial insurance
needs. Our recommendation engine assesses a company's insurance needs (e.g.,
based on peers, industry risks) and then recommends the optimal package. Our
fully digital experience then allows the customer to get multiple quotes,
purchase and manage without ever having to call or email a person.

The general requirements are:

2 to 5 years of software development experience with web technologies. React /
Redux / Node.JS. A university degree in Computer Science, Software Engineering
OR show us an app you built that blows us out of the water.

Apply Here: [https://angel.co/zensurance/jobs/286427-full-stack-
developer](https://angel.co/zensurance/jobs/286427-full-stack-developer)

------
bnomis
Seedlink Technology | Shanghai | Full-Time | Onsite | Software Engineers,
DevOps, Data Science

Seedlink is using natural language processing and machine learning to
transform the HR industry. We analyse gigabytes of data to produce models of
ideal candidates. We then match candidates’ responses against our models to
predict which candidates best fit our clients’ requirements. We have clients
all over the world in many different industries.

Our stack is React/Redux + GraphQL + Python/Django on AWS/Aliyun running Linux
via K8s/Docker and Ansible/Jenkins.

We're looking for a variety of engineers: frontend, backend, test, devops,
data science. More at
[https://www.seedlinktech.com/about/career/tech/](https://www.seedlinktech.com/about/career/tech/)

Happy to receive CVs, questions: simon.blanchard@seedlinktech.com

~~~
Gigacore
Do you sponsor Visa?

------
cmicali
Sense | Senior Product Manager | Boston / Cambridge, MA | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://sense.com](https://sense.com)

We build Sense, the home energy monitor that uses advanced DSP & distributed
machine learning to detect and track the energy use of devices in your home.

Sense is looking for an experienced product manager to lead the discovery,
design, and launch of new products that serve companies who deploy Sense at
scale, like solar installers, electric utilities, energy efficiency companies,
and more. We will depend on you to research and understand these markets,
discover and design solutions, and lead cross-functional teams to design,
build, launch, and iterate on new products.

We also have openings in * Data Science * Marketing * Engineering

[https://sense.com/careers.html](https://sense.com/careers.html)

------
philrenaud
Affinio | Toronto, Ontario or Halifax, Nova Scotia, Canada | Full-Time |
[http://www.affinio.com/careers/](http://www.affinio.com/careers/)

Affinio is building a data platform that lets users run unsupervised machine
learning against large datasets, like social networks and permutations
thereof. We're looking for data-minded back-end engineers, architects, and QA
devs.

Scala (Play, Sangria) with a graphQL API layer. Data dashboard is in Ember.
Lots of D3, lots of statistics, lots of type safety.

We're funded and have about 20 open positions today:
[http://www.affinio.com/careers/](http://www.affinio.com/careers/)

Reach out to me at
[https://twitter.com/phil_renaud](https://twitter.com/phil_renaud) if you've
got questions!

------
notabankster
TD Bank Group | Toronto, ON, Canada | DevOps Engineer, Full Stack Engineer |
Full Time | ONSITE Downtown Toronto. Great work-life balance. Full TD
benefits. [https://jobs.td.com/en-CA/why-choose-
us/benefits/](https://jobs.td.com/en-CA/why-choose-us/benefits/)

I have multiple software engineering openings on my team at all seniority
levels. We're looking for highly-technical, hands-on software engineers who
can wear multiple hats in a new agile team within our Enterprise Information
Management group. We're focusing on DevOps & Internal tools to better manage
our Big Data Lake and move to a PaaS model. We do back-end microservices, job
orchestration, promotion workflows, web front-ends. We run clusters with
thousands of cores, petabytes of data and terabytes of RAM.

We have a backlog of interesting work that requires critical thinking and
creativity. We're all about improving the way we work, leading by example and
reducing friction.

Qualities

* Self-starter, Go-getter

* Constantly finds ways to optimize processes

* Always automates

* Great communication skills

Experience

* Solid experience with Linux, Java and the JVM

* Python

* Cloudera stack

* Hadoop / Cloudera security

* Structured and unstructured data

* Designing / consuming APIs within an SoA

* Test automation tools and techniques

* Configuration management

* DevOps practices

* CI/CD

* TDD

* Setting up VMs, environments, docker

* Worked in an agile team

* Front-end angular skills an asset

To reply, use the email address in my profile.

------
wmahler
Creighton University | HortonWorks Engineer/Admin and Senior Full Stack JS
Engineers | Omaha, NE | Onsite or Remote (US-only), Contract

Creighton University is a Jesuit, Catholic university bridging health, law,
business and the arts and sciences for a more just world. Join us in building
a new higher education digital experience.

You are good match for this position if you are a motivated and energetic
full-stack developer or hortonworks engineer, you take initiative, find
solutions to problems, you are thorough and know how to produce results
quickly under minimal supervision.

    
    
      Our stack is a combination of:
      * Frontend: Javascript, React, Webpack, Bootstrap
      * Middleware: NodeJS, Express, Passport, Nginx, 
      * Backend: Cassandra, MySQL, Ambari, Ranger, Kafka, ZooKeeper, Spark, Hive, HDFS
    

Please send your resume to williammahler [at] creighton.edu for consideration.

------
fortedir
Forte Payments | Frontend Engineer | Dallas TX | Onsite | Full time

We are looking for frontend engineers with experience using Angular and
NodeJS.

Forte Payment Systems is a professional high-tech company that provides
merchant accounts and payment processing solutions. Our work environment is
not like most. Don't mistake our casual, easy-going attitude for laziness. We
work hard, but we also know that people are more productive when they are
happy. Hard work is rewarded with competitive salaries, an extensive benefits
package and fun activities such as office game tournaments, family picnics,
monthly lunches and more.

Apply Here
[http://fortepaymentsystems.applytojob.com/apply/ccYxQ5LfSW/S...](http://fortepaymentsystems.applytojob.com/apply/ccYxQ5LfSW/Software-
Developer-II?referrer=20180403144410URH6D1T3YRE3DW9C)

------
rkrzr
Channable - [https://www.channable.com](https://www.channable.com) | Utrecht,
The Netherlands | ONSITE

Two open positions: Python Backend Engineer and a DevOps Engineer

Channable is a data feed management company that connects ecommerce companies
to all big online marketing channels (marketplaces, price comparison sites
etc.) We also optimize and synchronize product data, offers, and orders on the
various platforms.

Our Stack includes: Python (Flask), Haskell, Scala (Apache Spark), PostgreSQL,
Redis, HDFS, Ansible, Ember.js

We process millions of products per day and offer technically interesting and
challenging work. We are looking for highly motivated and skilled engineers to
join our team in the center of Utrecht.

See [https://www.channable.com/jobs/](https://www.channable.com/jobs/) for a
detailed job description.

------
47
Article | Software Engineer, Engineering Manager, Product Manager | Vancouver,
BC | ONSITE, VISA | C$90 - C$150 |
[https://www.article.com](https://www.article.com)

Article is on the mission to engineer remarkably better furniture experiences.
To accomplish this goal we are manage our own partnership with factories,
ocean shipping, warehousing, customer service, quality assurance, operations,
transportation network and final mile delivers.

We are building software systems to make an impact on each and every aspect of
above mentioned areas. We are a profitable 5 year old startup and we are
growing at exponential rate. Come help us build remarkably better furniture
experiences.

We are hiring for following positions:

Software Engineer

Principal Software Engineer

Engineering Manager

Product Manager

UI/UX Designer

See more details at
[https://www.article.com/careers](https://www.article.com/careers)

------
katka_klepkova
Kiwi.com | Platform Engineer | ONSITE | Brno, Czech Republic

Kiwi.com is an online travel agency with groundbreaking Virtual Interlining
technology and a focus on exceptional customer service. Our unique combination
algorithm allows our customers to combine flights from non-cooperating
airlines onto a single itinerary, often resulting in significant savings.

800m flight combinations realtime priced per day | Aiming for EUR 1 billion
revenues in 2017 | 172 TB of incoming data every day | 10 to 1000 employees in
3 years | 1 billion database updates/hour | 75 million searches per day |
6,000 bookings per day

If you are interested check out: [https://www.kiwi.com/jobs/devs-
tech/platform-engineer/](https://www.kiwi.com/jobs/devs-tech/platform-
engineer/)

Don't hesitate to contact me directly (katerina.klepkova@kiwi.com)

------
NewClassrooms
New Classrooms an edtech non-profit headquartered in NYC that provides a
personalized learning program for our 37 partner schools throughout the
country.

We are currently looking for a Lead Software Engineer to own everything built
by our Software Engineering team. In this role, you will work onsite with
multiple project teams to make the best design decisions possible while
maintaining a coherent overall platform as your core responsibility. You will
provide the master blueprint for everything our engineers develop, so this
role requires architect-level experience.

Want to learn more? Checkout the full job description on our website:
[https://newclassrooms.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=253&sour...](https://newclassrooms.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=253&source=<ycombinator>)

------
karatcate
Karat - Seattle, WA & Remote

Karat is a startup that conducts technical interviews for companies including
Intuit, Jet, Mulesoft and more. Our mission is to make interviewing for a
software job a 5-star candidate experience. To accomplish this we use remote
collaboration technology to enable candidates to interview wherever and
whenever they’re most comfortable; we use rigorously tested and calibrated
questions to provide consistent recommendations; and most importantly of all,
we hire and train exceptional programmers and communicators to conduct these
interviews. We are growing our remote interviewer team and internal
engineering team in Seattle, WA.

Freelance Expert Interviewer - Remote - 15 to 40hrs per week
[https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced6...](https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced64c86?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HNWH)

Senior Software Engineer - Seattle, WA - Relocation Available
[https://jobs.lever.co/karat/7d70ca8a-2ed6-49a3-8403-b842ceab...](https://jobs.lever.co/karat/7d70ca8a-2ed6-49a3-8403-b842ceabb60b?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HNWH)

Product Manager - Seattle, WA - Relocation Available
[https://jobs.lever.co/karat/f97df2b1-fc3e-4566-8764-8eb7f9ea...](https://jobs.lever.co/karat/f97df2b1-fc3e-4566-8764-8eb7f9eac5f8?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HNWH)

Content Engineer- Seattle, WA - Relocation Available
[https://jobs.lever.co/karat/b56e272e-2c2d-4528-bc2e-d4c07fce...](https://jobs.lever.co/karat/b56e272e-2c2d-4528-bc2e-d4c07fce3ab2?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HNWH)

Opening soon - For more information please email cate@karat.io

-Engineering Manager - Seattle WA - Relocation available

------
jayemery
OANDA | Dev and Team Lead positions within Engineering | Toronto, ON, Canada |
jobs.oanda.com

OANDA provides Internet-based forex trading and currency information services
to everyone, from individuals to large corporations; portfolio managers to
financial institutions. We’re looking for experienced developers and creative
professionals to join us in our Toronto office on our mission to be the
world’s currency authority.

We're looking to fill the following Toronto-based roles within Engineering:

\- Front-End Team Lead

\- Front-End Application Developer

\- Intermediate/Senior Software Developer

\- Python Developer

\- Android or iOS Mobile Developer

\- Business Intelligence Developer

\- Business Intelligence, Data Engineer (Internship-12 months)

Our environment is very open, with Engineering being comprised of multiple
small teams working closely together in an agile fashion. We have teams
creating high performant systems with sub-millisecond trade execution time. We
have teams designing and creating meaningful user experiences on desktop, web
and mobile. We have teams that specialize in API design, business
intelligence, and quantitative analysis. Whatever you're looking for, check
out jobs.oanda.com.

So why would you want to come work here? Although the company has been around
for twenty years, recent hires say the culture feels more like a vibrant
start-up. We care about writing and maintaining high quality, modular,
testable code. We’re continually looking to advance our process, recently
experimenting with GV: Design Sprint. We take pride in holding to a high
standard of ethics, working closely with regulators across the globe. We treat
customers fairly, how we ourselves would want to be treated. We provide an
environment for people to grow in their career and create their own
opportunities. Ultimately, we’ve created a platform that our customers
actually want to use, and this drives us to make it even better. I’ve been at
OANDA for almost 10 years and can say that all of this is only possible
because we’re a group of people who genuinely love working together, able to
get work done because we’re not plagued by politics or office drama.

We also have free coffee, drinks, snacks, catered meals, a games room,
training allowance, a retirement savings program, and other benefits. If
you’re in Toronto, and any of this sparks your interest, please apply through
jobs.oanda.com!

~~~
pards
The application site is catastrophically broken. \- HTML is not accepted,
despite being listed \- Ontario is not an option for State/Province \- Site
repeatedly hangs

After muscling through the very long form several times, I'm greeted with a
"302 Found" error stating that "The proxy server received an invalid response
from an upstream server."

By all appearances, you're in dire need of my services. Drop me a line! :) My
contact details are in my profile.

------
ishwarn
Abl Schools|Sr. Ruby Engineer|San Francisco|Full-time
|ONSITE|www.ablschools.com

Technology has made the world more connected, fundamentally changing how we
live, work and interact; yet traditional schools have not evolved to prepare
students for the 21st century. Replacing textbooks with tablets won’t be
enough. We believe schools need a new foundation. That’s why we’re building a
web-based school scheduling platform, that allows administrators to put master
schedules and daily calendars into a single cloud-based system. We are
creating the next generation of software for all K12 schools to fundamentally
change how they design, measure and improve their schools. We are also a
company that deeply values diversity in every way. To learn more about Abl
click here: [https://www.edweek.org/ew/articles/2018/01/10/a-silicon-
vall...](https://www.edweek.org/ew/articles/2018/01/10/a-silicon-valley-
entrepreneur-takes-on-the.html)

Qualifications:

+Expertise with Ruby on Rails

+Experience building large scale distributed systems and networked services

Your Impact:

+Help set the direction of our company and product

+Measurably improve student outcomes

+Improve the work lives of teachers

+Help spread new, innovative school models

+Give schools greater visibility into how they use their time and resources,
enabling them to better support their students and teachers

Apply: [http://grnh.se/3oxq571](http://grnh.se/3oxq571)

\----

Personal note: I've been at Abl since October, as a member of the engineering
team, and I love it. The team and the mission continue to make me want to come
into the office every morning. If you have any questions for me, my email
address and LinkedIn are in my profile.

------
LaurentS
ZigWay | Several roles | Yangon, Myanmar | ONSITE or REMOTE, FULL-TIME |
$20k-45k | [https://www.zigway.co/](https://www.zigway.co/)

ZigWay is an early stage fintech social enterprise. We help low income
families break free of debt traps and poverty through access to finance.

We're looking to fill several positions: \- A Senior React/React Native
developer for our mobile & web apps. 3-5 years coding experience, at least a
couple of apps under your belt, but mostly a strong desire to use your skills
to help our fight against poverty. \- A tech lead / CTO to be the link between
the tech team and the rest of the company, and shape the future of the
product, and the company.

Remote work or relocate to Myanmar if you like tropical weather :) (we can
help with visas) Drop me a line at laurent@zigway.co

------
danielamc
Uken Games | Developers | Toronto | Full-time | On-site
[https://www.uken.com](https://www.uken.com)

Uken is looking for talented developers to help us build amazing mobile games.
In particular, we have positions available for:

Backend Developers

Help us scale our backend to enable a million concurrent players by creating
the infrastructure and services that underly all of our games. Primary tech is
Java, AWS, Spark, Scala but you'll be working with many more such as Docker,
Redis, NSQ, websockets, Hadoop, and InfluxDB.

Software Developers

Join one of our game teams to build something that millions of people will
play and love. Primary tech is C# & Unity

About Uken

We are one of the largest independent game studios in Canada, with hundreds of
thousands of players a day across mobile and Facebook.

More info including full job postings at [http://uken.com](http://uken.com)

------
unify_id
UnifyID | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite | Competitive |
[https://unify.id/](https://unify.id/) UnifyID is building a revolutionary
identity platform based on implicit authentication. Our solution allows people
to identify themselves in a unique way that is extremely difficult to forge or
crack. Best of all, we are doing it in a way that respects user privacy.

Latest Announcements -
[https://unify.id/press.html](https://unify.id/press.html)

\- SXSW Security & Privacy 2017 Winner \- RSA Innovation Sandbox Unanimous
2017 Winner \- TechCrunch Disrupt SF Battlefield 2016 Runner-Up \- Stanford
StartX S15

Roles:

\- Full Stack Engineer (15 new): [https://unify.id/full-stack-
application.html](https://unify.id/full-stack-application.html)

\- Machine Learner (5 new): [https://unify.id/machine-learner-
application.html](https://unify.id/machine-learner-application.html)

\- iOS Lead Engineer: [https://unify.id/iOS-
application.html](https://unify.id/iOS-application.html)

\- Android Lead Engineer: [https://unify.id/android-
application.html](https://unify.id/android-application.html)

\- Front-End Lead Engineer: [https://unify.id/front-end-
application.html](https://unify.id/front-end-application.html)

\- Product Designer: [https://unify.id/designer-
application.html](https://unify.id/designer-application.html)

Excellent team, comprehensive benefits, great SoMa location, visa sponsorship,
exciting growth, and meaningful impact at this early-stage VC funded startup.
Email: jobs@unify.id

------
awaaz
Opfin | Head of Sales and Business Development | India (anywhere) | Full-time,
Onsite

Opfin (www.opfin.com) is an automated payroll service for Indian companies
which features:

\- Auto bifurcation of salary into components like basic, hra, medical,
conveyance and special allowance. We minimise the employees' tax liability by
maximising their exemptions and deductions as much as possible. Can almost
guarantee tax savings for employees with HRA.

\- Automated bank transfers of salary to any bank in India.

\- Free and unlimited ad-hoc payments to contractors and vendors with auto TDS
deduction.

\- TDS, PF, PT and ESI payments to government with web access to challans. We
also take care of the quarterly TDS filing.

\- Access to employees for self-service, payslips, reimbursements and
documents.

Benefits:

\- Work remotely from anywhere in India.

\- Performance based pay with ridiculous incentives.

\- We're a startup, so lots of flexibility mixed with responsibility.

If interested, please email me at aj@opfin.com. Thank you.

------
sebmak
PAIRIN | Full-Time | Senior Full Stack (Rails), Mid Level Frontend (ReactJS) |
Denver, CO ONSITE |
[https://www.pairin.com/careers](https://www.pairin.com/careers)

We are looking for a talented, enthusiastic, an experienced Developers to join
our engineering team. You will be working with our technology team to continue
to expand our modular React front end applications, supported by a
decentralized Rails platform. You will also be working in a team oriented
environment, collaborating with both business and engineering.

PAIRIN is a social enterprise company whose mission is to make education
relevant and hiring equitable. The PAIRIN team believes that by providing the
right data, tools, and resources, we can remove the barriers that prevent
people and organizations from reaching their maximum potential.

------
dylanpyle
CALA | Full-Stack Engineer | ONSITE | NYC

We’re hiring full-stack engineers at CALA ([https://ca.la](https://ca.la)),
based in NYC (or SF if open to relocation). We’re building a platform for
fashion designers & brands — our customers design apparel with our tools, and
we develop and produce it with our network of manufacturers. We’ve worked with
incredible designers and brands, including rapper Wiz Khalifa and streetwear
legends 424 and Pleasures.

We’re a super small team; you’ll be one of the first engineers and a huge part
of growing the product and team. Our tech stack is mostly
TypeScript/node/React/Postgres right now, but with some other small things in
the mix too. You’ll be working across the whole stack; web, backend services
and APIs, iOS and more.

Email me at d@ca.la if this sounds like a good fit!

------
apaugh
Recursion Pharmaceuticals | SLC, Utah | Onsite, full-timeWe just closed our
$60M series B to apply ML and data science to our lab's hundreds of millions
of cellular images to find treatments for hundreds of diseases. Our long term
vision is to use images and many other kinds of experiments plus modern ML to
solve cellular biology enough to fix most things that go wrong in our bodies.
Among other awesome folks, Yoshua Bengio is an advisor, and he helps our ML
team come up with novel ways of tackling these problems. We’re looking for: *
Data Scientists/ML researchers: Looking for highly experienced
senior/principal-level data scientists and machine learning researchers who
want a challenging problem, lots of rich data, and knowledge that their
breakthroughs will seriously help people. No bio background needed. *
principal software engineer: Looking for strong engineers interested in coding
for a meaningful purpose building distributed systems, web apps and tools for
biologists. * biologists, computational biologists, automation scientists, and
drug discovery experts.
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers](http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers)
for more details and to apply. Logistics: Salt Lake City, Utah.
Hiking/running/biking is literally out our back door, and it's half an hour to
5 ski resorts. Great pay, health insurance, 401k, relocation assistance
(onsite is required), equity, a top-caliber team, and help make a massively
positive impact. Happy to sponsor/extend visas, but you need to already be
authorized to work in the US--we can’t handle the lottery at this stage. Tech:
Data science: python scientific stack (pandas, numpy, scikit-learn,
matplotlib, bokeh, etc). Software engineering: go, python, kafka, clojure,
docker, kubernetes, react, javascript on aws and gce. Deep learning (e.g.
convolutional networks) we're mainly using the python frameworks (keras,
theano, tensorflow, etc). Our team of 83 so far:
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/team](http://www.recursionpharma.com/team)

------
efremm
Spectrm ([https://spectrm.io](https://spectrm.io)) | Software Engineers |
Berlin | ONSITE | VISA

Spectrm enables brands to use messaging and chatbots for business.

We built one of the first chatbots on Facebook Messenger, were launch partner
at F8 2016 and got funding from the most prestigious US investors as well as
from Google DNI.

We are looking for Software Engineers (Fullstack) to work on our specialized
CMS. We require solid experience in JavaScript, HTML, CSS, some object
oriented language and SQL. Experience with AngularJS, SASS, React, Symfony,
Silex, Laravel is desirable. The job is onsite in Berlin and no german
language skills are required.

Our tech stack is mainly Javascript, Python, PHP, MySQL, Elastic Search and
AWS services like RDS, EC2, SQS, DynamoDB, ElastiCache.

If you are interested, please send your CV and Cover Letter to jobs@spectrm.de

------
anshumans
Axon Enterprises | Frontend, Fullstack, Backend, Embedded | Seattle, Ho Chi
Minh City | Onsite | [https://www.axon.com](https://www.axon.com)

Axon's mission is to protect life and protect truth. From Smart Weapons, like
our TASER devices, to police body cameras and digital evidence management
systems, to new software products powering agency records and 911 dispatching,
our products work seamlessly together as a single network. We use the latest
cloud and mobile technologies to build solutions that are disrupting an
industry that is still playing catchup.

Details descriptions of open positions can be found at:

[https://jobs.lever.co/axon?department=Engineering&team=Softw...](https://jobs.lever.co/axon?department=Engineering&team=Software%20Engineering)

------
jakozaur
Sumo Logic | Backend Engineer | Warsaw, Poland | Onsite, Visa

We do grep and top on steroids in the cloud. Huge scale, exciting tech (AWS,
Scala, distributed systems)...

[https://www.sumologic.com](https://www.sumologic.com)

Web UI Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/1080682#.WsJazNN...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/1080682#.WsJazNNuaN4)

Backend Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/267415](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/267415)

Among other stuff, we would love to hire someone who would work on development
excellence which will improve productivity of 100+ engineers (Continuous
Deployment, Scala tooling, component based testing infrastructure).

------
jacquesc
Sequoia Capital | Data Engineer | Menlo Park, CA | Full time | ONSITE

Help make our data pipeline hum and bring delight to Data Scientists.

Requirements: * 5+ years of experience * CS Degree * Skills: Spark, JVM,
Python

We are a small, nimble, hard-working team that believes in: * Autonomy, not
micro-managing. * Quick release cycles that get tools into the hands of users.
* Collaborative, positive team culture where you can learn from others. *
Using the right tool for the job, and being flexible about what tools we use.
* Prioritizing reduction of technical debt. * Respecting and rewarding high
performance.

Email me if you're interested: jcrocker@sequoiacap.com I'm a Senior Frontend
engineer on the team, have been full-time for a year (founded a few failed
startups previously). I love what I'm working on and would be happy to answer
any questions about the position.

------
moss_whitney
Triggr Health | Full Stack and Data Engineers | Chicago, IL | ONSITE | Full-
time

Triggr Health is the first predictive system of care for addiction recovery.
We are a world-class team of engineers, designers, doctors, and researchers
from institutions such as Stanford, Google, UCSF School of Medicine, UPENN,
Northwestern, and Rackspace. We are currently working with many of the top
treatment providers, government initiatives, health systems, and academic
research programs in the world. Our core platform utilizes phone sensors and
phone data to predict the state of an individual’s recovery in real-time,
enabling the right care to be delivered proactively the moment it is needed.

Imagine if you could predict risk factors that lead to regressive behavior,
such as when someone is angry; when they are experiencing a craving; when they
are not sleeping well; or when they are falling off their continuing care
plan. Now imagine doing all of this without self-reported data. We are
building apps on both Android and iOS, a customer-facing web application, a
robust web services API, machine learning-driven analytics, and large-scale
data processing.

Our tech stack includes NodeJS and MongoDB on the backend, Backbone on the
frontend, React Native, Swift and Java for mobile, and Python 3 for machine
learning.

To apply, contact us at talent@triggrhealth.com with a resume, why you are
interested in this position, why you want to be a part of solving this
problem, and a picture of your favorite dog or cat breed (bonus points if it’s
yours!). Sr Full Stack Engineer Jr Full Stack Engineer Data Engineer Full job
descriptions here: [https://angel.co/triggr-
health/jobs](https://angel.co/triggr-health/jobs)

We are a highly driven, mission-oriented team that enjoys working hard, has
fun together, and embraces quirkiness. At Triggr Health we value diversity and
endeavor to treat everyone with respect, no matter their age, gender, race,
ethnicity, or sexual, cultural or ideological preferences.

------
alosarv
SOCi | Full Time | San Diego, CA | ONSITE |
[https://www.meetsoci.com](https://www.meetsoci.com)

SOCi is a leading SaaS enterprise solution for large-scale social media
management and one of the fastest growing technology companies in San Diego.
We have recently closed an $8.5 million Series A financing to fund our rapidly
growing sales and marketing efforts and to expand our cutting-edge technology
development.

Senior Software Engineer (PHP / MySQL / JS stack) \-
[https://soci.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=69](https://soci.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=69)

Technical Project Manager \-
[https://soci.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=75](https://soci.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=75)

------
bkeroack
Dollar Shave Club | Infrastructure Engineer (Go/Golang SDE) | ONSITE, Full-
time | Los Angeles, CA |
[https://www.dollarshaveclub.com](https://www.dollarshaveclub.com)

Want to work on Kubernetes, Docker, GRPC and related ecosystem full-time?
Itching to contribute to open source on company time? Do you love distributed
systems and solving difficult problems?

DSC is looking for a senior Infrastructure Engineer, experienced in Go and K8s
to help us continue to build out systems supporting our international
businesses.

We're generally pretty remote-friendly once onboarded, but you will need to be
available to be in office when required, so full remote is not an option,
unfortunately.

Send CV & GitHub username to benjamen@dollarshaveclub.com. Feel free to reach
out with any questions about the role, I'm happy to discuss.

------
enos
Patent Research Foundation | Front and backend | Full time | Seattle | ONSITE
| www.patrf.org

We are a patent analytics startup in Bellevue, WA with a great culture and a
great team. We have veterans of legal, data science, and scientific computing
backgrounds. Our goal is to bring rigor to patent anaylitics.

We're recently funded and looking for senior front and backend engineers.
Remote work is ok, but ideally we'd see you in our Bellevue offices relatively
frequently.

The front-end person will help us build our web frontend platform.

The back-end person will work on our analytics platform, both on building
features and helping with research.

See our website at [http://www.patrf.org](http://www.patrf.org) or apply at
[http://prf.applytojob.com/apply](http://prf.applytojob.com/apply)

------
allpratik
vVents | Backend, FullStack, Frontend developers, Interns (paid) | India |
Full Time | REMOTE

We are building a live video streaming platform and several other
functionalities around it. Our backend/streaming team uses several custom and
open source media and streaming servers. We are currently hiring people for
following open positions.

1\. Backend Engineer (ES6/NodeJS/MongoDB/PostgreSQL) - Experience in NodeJS is
necessary and should be able to work with APIs fluently. Also, experience with
MongoDB, PostgreSql, Docker, Azure/AWS, Jenkins is required. (Exp 3+ years
needed) - 2 Positions

2\. Fullstack Engineer (ES6/NodeJS/ReactJS) - Experience in ReactJS is
absolutely necessary along with NodeJs, PostgreSql, MongoDB. (Exp 3+ years
needed) - 2 Positions

3\. Frontend Engineer (ES6/ReactJS/ReactNative) - Experience in ReactJS +
Redux and React Native + Redux is absolutely necessary along with other
frontend related technologies. (Exp 3+ years needed) - 2 Positions

4\. Intern(s) (paid) - We're hiring interns with one goal, to nurture them and
employ them full time if they excelled in their internship period. This role
has no specific stack attached to it. But we atleast expect that interns
should know how to code in JS, HTML/CSS and should have strong computer
science fundamentals. Also, this position if selected will require you to work
for specific time period. On completion of that time period then full time
employment will be considered. Also, expect 50% learning and 50% working. We
won't be teaching you entire stuff but guide you on the path. This role is
remote as well.

We offer a competitive salary based on your experience and all other benefits.
Salary is no bar for the right candidate.

To apply, please send your resumes/cv at hnapr@vvents.anyalias.com . Do add
[HN-APR] in the title.

Note: There are multiple positions for each role. Please apply only if you
suffice the requirements and are based out of India.

------
nsp
Teachable | New York, NY, USA | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://teachable.com/careers](https://teachable.com/careers) We provide a
platform that lets people host and sell courses online, we have over 8 million
students and well over 100k instructors on the platform, shooting for $200
million in course sales this year. Hiring across the stack, especially
backend/ruby engineers (experience working on ecommerce or sitebuilders is a
bonus), a head of data, a VP of engineering, QA automation engineers, and a
data engineer. Best place I've ever worked, hit me up at noahp@teachable.com
if you have any questions or head to
[https://teachable.com/careers/](https://teachable.com/careers/)

------
shawndimantha
Peterson Center on Healthcare | Tech Lead | Full Time | ONSITE | New York, NY
[http://petersonhealthcare.org/](http://petersonhealthcare.org/)

We're looking for a tech lead to anchor our development team focused on
building software solutions that accelerate the modernization and
transformation of the US healthcare system, starting with primary care.

Please send your resume and a few words on why you'd like to join us to me
(Shawn): sdimantha (at) petersonhealthcare [dot] org

[https://petersonhealthcare.org/careers/software-
engineering-...](https://petersonhealthcare.org/careers/software-engineering-
tech-lead)

Our tech stack: Ruby on Rails, React, PostgreSQL

Interview process: - 45 min phone conversation - 3 hour in person pairing tech
screen - Half day with team

------
j-collier
Realm Five, Inc. | Software Engineer, Firmware Engineer | Lincoln, NE | ONSITE
| FULL-TIME | [https://www.realmfive.com](https://www.realmfive.com)

Realm Five is developing disruptive solutions to automate production
agriculture. Its solutions utilize IoT (Internet of Things), data analysis,
and automation technologies. Our stack includes Ruby, Javascript, React-
Native, C/C++, Go, AWS, and LabView.

We develop the hardware, firmware and software in-house. We are hiring for a
variety of positions:

    
    
        Full Stack Web Developer(Jr./Mid./Sr.)
        Dev Ops Engineer
        Mobile Application Developer (Hybrid)
        Embedded Device Firmware Engineer
    

Holler at justin.collier@realmfive.com if you're interested in helping us
solving big problems in agriculture around the world.

------
MeghanClare
Lyric | www.staylyric.com | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | Onsite

Lyric's Creative Suites are your launchpad to a better travel experience,
combining the spaciousness of an apartment, the amenities of a 4-star hotel,
the productivity of your favorite work space, and the creative surroundings of
an artistic studio.

Funding: [https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/lyric#section-
invest...](https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/lyric#section-investors)
Wall Street Journal: [https://t.co/u67lZFqawf](https://t.co/u67lZFqawf) Why
NEA & NFX Invested:
[https://youtu.be/HyrjgDfwzAs](https://youtu.be/HyrjgDfwzAs)

Meghan Langill Senior Technical Recruiter Meghan@staylyric.com

------
mihran
Solera Holdings |Full Time | Data Engineers, Data Scientists |
Dallas/Westlake, TX | [http://www.soleragdc.com/](http://www.soleragdc.com/)

[https://corporatecareers-solera.icims.com/jobs/3563/big-
data...](https://corporatecareers-solera.icims.com/jobs/3563/big-data-
developer-%7c-global-data-%26-content/job) [https://corporatecareers-
solera.icims.com/jobs/3564/data-arc...](https://corporatecareers-
solera.icims.com/jobs/3564/data-architect-%7c-global-data-%26-content/job)

We provide software for automotive intelligence. Tech stack: HortonWorks:
Hive2, Solr , Spring Boot. Relocation is provided for qualified candidates

------
TaekLD
LaunchDarkly | ONSITE | Oakland, CA | Software Engineers | Full-time | Visa
transfers are possible, cannot sponsor new visas at the moment

LaunchDarkly is a rapidly growing software company with a strong mission and
vision carried out by a talented and diverse team of employees. Our goal is to
help teams build better software, faster. You'll join a small team from
companies like Atlassian, Intercom, and GitHub, and you'll have an immediate
impact with our product and customers.

Our platform serves over twenty billion feature flags daily. The core
technologies we use daily include Golang, React, Redux, MongoDB,
ElasticSearch, Redis, HAProxy, and NATS.

We have a number of engineering opportunities available:
[https://launchdarkly.com/careers.html](https://launchdarkly.com/careers.html)

------
zandor
HUNT Cloud, NTNU | Trondheim, Norway | INTERN | ONSITE |
[https://www.ntnu.edu/huntgenes/hunt-
cloud/about](https://www.ntnu.edu/huntgenes/hunt-cloud/about)

HUNT Cloud delivers digital infrastructure to academic institutions focusing
on biomedical research, such as large scale genome studies.

We believe it should be a simple thing for researchers to get flexible,
elegant and secure computing environments to store, access and extract
knowledge from sensitive data.

You will work together with a small, competitive team. We do everything from
core infrastructure and unboxing bare metal to guiding researchers towards
pipeline magic. We write and use open source tools and code.

Stack: Python, R, Docker, Kubernetes, Openstack, Ceph, Juju, MAAS.

If you’re interested or want to talk, give us a shout at cloud@hunt.ntnu.no

------
bitvids
BitVids is hiring (Bitcoin + porn) | Los Angeles or REMOTE | Full-stack
engineer or cofounder

We're working on bringing crypto to the amateur/webcam/alt-porn scene. There
are quite a few clip/cam sites out there already (see ManyVids, Chaturbate
etc.) but they all take a large cut of seller revenue. We drastically lower
fees by focusing only on Bitcoin and other cryptocurrencies for payments.

We've got an early-stage prototype with a small active community:
[https://www.bitvids.net](https://www.bitvids.net)

We're looking for a cofounder or first engineer employee - we'll provide
generous equity and competitive salary.

We have lots of interesting work ahead of us:

\- Instant payments with Lightning Network

\- Crowd-sourced custom video requests

\- Webcam platform

Plus, you'll get to interact with your favorite porn stars.

Please email your resume to resume@bitvids.net

------
Null-Set
Evernote | Software Engineer | ONSITE at Redwood City, CA and Austin, TX

Evernote is consolidating the codebases of its five main client apps. As an
engineer on the Common Client Core, you'll get to build the shared library
that will ultimately power the core functionality of our Mac, Windows,
Android, iOS, and Web client apps. You'll be developing the core client data
access and storage abstractions, fixing tricky (and some of them are really
tricky!) problems across multiple platforms. Working alongside our client and
services teams, you'll build core APIs for new Evernote features.

[https://evernote.com/careers/job/?id=989194&gh_jid=989194&gh...](https://evernote.com/careers/job/?id=989194&gh_jid=989194&gh_src=esa1vuvc1)

------
chriscal
Octopart | New York City | Multiple Positions | Full Time | Onsite

Octopart (YC W07) is a search engine for electronic parts. Think Kayak, but
facilitating the growth of the Internet of Things (IoT). Every month, 700,000+
electrical engineers and part buyers use Octopart to find parts, research
pricing and availability, find datasheets, and select components for new
designs.

You'll be part of an entrepreneurial and supportive company whose employees
genuinely enjoy working together to overcome interesting challenges.

We use: Linux, Python, Go, MySQL, Elasticsearch, Looker, Redshift, AWS.

Open Positions: Site Reliability Engineer (SRE) * Data Analyst * Account
Executive (Sales & Business Development)

Contact: jobs @ octopart.com

Full position details and info to apply:
[https://octopart.com/jobs](https://octopart.com/jobs)

~~~
amf2234
Are you looking for any interns?

------
Nabi
Bridebook | Senior Backend Developer | Full-Time | Remote ( EU timezone )

Bridebook is the UK’s leading wedding planning app and website, backed by some
of the smartest investors out there and built with a growth mindset that puts
our product above the rest. We are seeking a Senior Backend Developer to help
shape the future of our business as we continue to grow at an incredible pace
and prove that a tech-driven startup can take the wedding industry by storm.

Requirements: * Node.js, ES6 Javascript, frameworks like Express and Koa;
experience with other languages like Go/Python is a plus * Following best dev
practises, testing (Mocha, AVA, Jest) * Expert in relational and NoSQL
databases (PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Firebase etc.) * Redis, ElasticSearch *
RESTful APIs; GraphQL * AWS, Docker, CI

Apply: ilia at bridebook.co.uk

------
ganonm
Ai Build | London, UK | Backend/Frontend/Fullstack Software Engineers, Data
Scientists| Full-time | ONSITE

[http://ai-build.com/technology.html](http://ai-build.com/technology.html)

We are an early-stage startup developing large-scale, autonomous 3D printing
technology to provide the factory of the future to our customers. We utilise
industrial 6-axis robots combined with plastic extruders to print large scale
structures and objects (often at a scale of meters). Our current focus is on
development of the web platform that is used for managing the printers and
generating toolpaths. We are also constantly investing effort into developing
our core printing algorithms further.

Tech stack: Dropwizard (Java 8, Kotlin), PostgreSQL, React, Redux, NGINX,
Docker, Terraform

We are hiring for several roles

\- Frontend (required: 1+ years experience with React, CSS & HTML. Beneficial:
experience with 3D programming e.g. ThreeJS, familiarity with REST APIs)

\- Backend (required: 1+ years experience with a JVM server framework, REST,
Strong grasp of computer science fundamentals. Beneficial: mathematical
background/strong knowledge of data structures/algorithms)

\- Data Science (required: 1+ years experience implementing modern machine
learning techniques in a professional or academic capacity, familiarity with
software engineering practices e.g. version control and application
architecture. Beneficial: PhD in closely related area, prior experience
working as a software engineer and/or a computer science degree)

You will be joining at an early stage and thus will have a large say in how we
progress our technology. We are hoping to find fellow engineers who care about
code quality and modern software engineering best practices. We aren't into
micro-managing and prefer people who have the ability to work independently
with minimal guidance.

If you are interested, please contact us at jobs@ai-build.com

------
jdiaz5513
Hinge Health | [https://hingehealth.com](https://hingehealth.com) | San
Francisco | Full Time | ONSITE

Hinge Health offers digital delivery of best-practice care for chronic
musculoskeletal (MSK) pain without resorting to drugs or surgery. We
accomplish this through a program based on three core pillars: exercise
therapy, coaching & lifestyle, and education. Exercise is tracked through an
Android app and wearable sensors, and a personal health coach adds vital
support and motivation.

Our results are inspiring and leads to measurable drops in pain and surgery
likelihood. Witnessing some of the patient testimonials sits among the most
precious moments of working here.

We partner with brand-name corporations to offer our kit to their employees,
usually covered as part of the overall benefits package. This creates a rare
win-win scenario where all people benefit from our continued success – and
we're growing fast!

Tech stack: Amazon, Aptible, Postgres, Redis, RoR, Android, React, and React
Native.

We're looking to hire for two main roles: Ruby on Rails for general backend
engineering, and Javascript/Typescript for our React and React Native
frontends. Previous iOS native experience along with React experience is a
huge plus! We do not have an apprenticeship program at the moment, so we will
require previous industry experience for either role.

Our engineering team is led by people who truly care about doing right by the
world, and inhumane practices of all kinds are verboten. In addition we stand
strongly by good engineering principles, so concepts like linting and testing
are given due respect. Our hiring process does not include whiteboard
challenges or algorithm puzzles (see my comment history for my personal
thoughts on the subject).

Daily wellness sessions and paid-for parkside lunches are among the things
that makes the day-to-day here quite a blast!

If this sounds inspiring to you I'd love to talk: julian@hingehealth.com

------
ihm
O(1) Labs | Protocol engineers, cryptographers, PL hackers | San Francisco |
[https://o1labs.org/jobs/engineer.html](https://o1labs.org/jobs/engineer.html)

O(1) Labs (o1labs.org) is a small startup aiming to develop the first
cryptocurrency protocol that can deliver on the promise of supporting real-
world applications and widespread use. The key technical differentiator is
that the use of SNARKs enables clients to securely sync their balance
instantly (rather than having to download a huge blockchain). Our team is
based in San Francisco and we are well-funded by top investors in the space.

Cryptocurrency is a domain where correctness really counts. As such, we focus
on building reliable software through the use of statically-typed functional
programming languages. This is reflected in our OCaml codebase and style of
structuring code around DSLs, as well as in the design of the smart-contracts
platform we're developing.

There is no need to have prior experience in cryptography, and we're hiring
engineers to work on a bunch of exciting projects including:

* Our OCaml DSL for writing zk-SNARKs (a cryptographic primitive for certified computation).

* The design of a virtual machine and higher-level languages for smart contracts (there a lot of interesting challenges here since the VM has to be efficient inside SNARKs).

* Implementing cutting edge cryptography and distributed consensus algorithms

* Working on the core networking and reliability aspects of the protocol.

This is a chance to join a small, collaborative team and have a ton of
independence while working on fascinating cross-disciplinary problems in
computing. We also offer competitive compensation both in salary and equity as
well as top-of-the-market benefits.

Please get in touch by sending an email with your resume and the subject
"Engineer applicant" to jobs@o1labs.org (I'm the CTO and will read/respond
personally.)

------
runarb
Alva Technologies | Backend developer, full stack developer, data scientist,
head of quality | Oslo, Norway | Full time | ONSITE

Alva is looking for a experienced backend developer, a full stack developer, a
data scientist and a head of quality to join our team in Oslo.

We're a young, investor-backed startup building two tools for the real estate
marked. One tools is a machine learning based tool used by real estate brokers
to extracting information from documents. The other tool is a consumer facing
automated valuation model for real estate. Both tools are built with a Python
backend, AngularJS frontend and PostgreSQL database running on AWS.

Read the full job listing at: [https://www.alva-
tech.no/jointheteam/](https://www.alva-tech.no/jointheteam/)

Email: post [at] alva-tech [dot] no

------
flavor8
ExecVision | Engineering Manager | Arlington, VA | Full-time, Remote OK in US

ExecVision is a leading conversation analytics and intelligence company,
working with sales calls to increase sales efficiency and to reduce onboarding
time.

We are looking for an Engineering Manager to lead our product team. This is a
50-75% hands on keyboard position. You'll be coding, organizing sprints,
architecting solutions, helping to set technical standards, mentoring more
junior engineers, working with product management and QA, and helping to
improve the quality of our codebase. We work in Python, Kotlin, and React,
with Postgres/ElasticSearch and Keras/TensorFlow in the mix. We're solving new
problems and delivering great solutions. Some management experience is a
requirement.

Interested in finding out more? careers@execvision.io

~~~
RhodesianHunter
> This is a 50-75% hands on keyboard position. You'll be coding, organizing
> sprints, architecting solutions

This is usually called a "tech lead" or "lead software engineer"

~~~
flavor8
It varies by organization. I've worked exactly this role as "engineering
manager".

------
saran2win
Visa Inc | Lead DevOps / Platform Engineer | Kubernetes / OpenShift | Onsite |
Austin, TX | Full Time | Relocation - Yes | Visa - Yes

I'm looking for a Lead DevOps / Platform engineer responsible for
architecture, design, development, implementation of containers and platform
components supporting containers. You will do POC to evaluate tools and
technologies and help ushering Visa Digital to a cloud native container
platform. You will help architecting and building tools for developer
productivity, application logging, caching, data layer, and configuration
management.

If you're passionate about solving distributed system problems at Visa's
scale, please feel to reach out to me at ssivasha@visa.com.

[http://smrtr.io/Ajf3MA](http://smrtr.io/Ajf3MA)

------
balousek
Carta (formerly eShares) | ONSITE | Full-time |
[https://carta.com](https://carta.com) | NYC - New York, NY

Carta is building the network graph of asset ownership through corporate
governance. We help 7,000+ privately held companies and a small (growing)
number of public companies track who owns what. We're growing rapidly and are
hiring across the board.

We're building out a new team in our New York, NY (NYC) office to handle
publicly traded companies.

\---------------------------------------------

Senior+ backend or full stack engineers

\---------------------------------------------

Required:

* 4+ years professional software development experience

Nice-to-have:

* Professional experience in Finance, Banking or Exchanges (ACH, Wires, Trading Stocks, etc)

* Experience with Financial Information eXchange (FIX) protocol

* Familiarity with Python and Django

* Experience writing unit tests

Drop a note to robert.balousek+apr18 [at] carta [dot] com for more info.

------
Ave
Centro | Toronto | Software Engineer, Full stack (All levels) | ONSITE |
[https://www.centro.net/careers](https://www.centro.net/careers)

At Centro we’re building a unified platform to execute every digital media
advertising transaction, thus providing a new level of automation and
intelligence in ad tech.

My team is working on the DSP (Demand Side Platform) portion of the Centro
platform. Technologies we use include Ruby on Rails, Postgresql, React,
Transis[1], Java, Redis. You don't have to be familiar with the whole stack
but a willingness to learn and ability to be fairly independent is welcome.

If interested please email: kaizhi.wei@centro.net

[1] [https://github.com/centro/transis](https://github.com/centro/transis)

------
frabcus
Job: Software Engineer, Remote (Golang desirable)

Sensible Code build software for economists and statisticians to access modern
data science techniques and machine learning.

We’re looking for a software engineer to work on TableBuilder, our super-fast
statistical table builder for big, confidential datasets. Key things to know
about this job:

    
    
      - Full stack web development using Go and AWS
      - Work with the UK’s well-regarded Office for National Statistics
      - Create world-leading anonymisation algorithms for large datasets
      - Flexible, fully remote working
    

More info and how to apply here: [https://medium.com/@SensibleCode/job-
software-engineer-golan...](https://medium.com/@SensibleCode/job-software-
engineer-golang-desirable-1fd3301d5a0d)

------
guepe
Synopsys | Senior R&D Engineer | Marlboro, MA | ONSITE, www.synopsys.com

The ZeBu emulation team part of Verification Group is hiring a software
engineer with a taste for complex challenges: scaling algorithms (we compile
largest designs in the world), data-structures, heuristics, multi-threading. A
bonus for some digital EE knowledge, but that's not a requirement (at all).
Salary is one from a big EDA company (check Glassdoor), growth of the business
unit opens up nice possibilities for personal career.

We are looking for new graduate student or someone with up to 5 years of
experience.

Send your resume to elepercq@synopsys.com More info on ZeBu:
[https://www.synopsys.com/verification/emulation.html](https://www.synopsys.com/verification/emulation.html)

------
aidos
Rapid Tender | Junior Frontend Developer | London, UK | Full-time, ONSITE,
www.countfire.com (www.rapidtender.com)

If you are a super inquisitive, enthusiastic junior developer with an eye for
the frontend, we'd like to speak to you about becoming the 3rd dev on our
team.

We (Rapid Tender) make software (Countfire) for the construction industry. I
know, b2b software doesn't sound exciting but we do really interesting work.
The technology you will learn includes (but is not limited to); js, react,
mobx, angular, css, python, flask, sql, postgres and linux. You will be given
endless one-on-one support to progress rapidly to an experienced developer. My
expectation is that what you're missing in experience, you will make up for in
a desire to learn.

Email aidan@rapidtender.com for more details (no recruiters please)

------
jeffersonheard
Teamworks | Durham, North Carolina | Software Engineers - Mid to Senior, Front
End, Back-End (Python Flask, Postgres) UX Designer, and others | Onsite

See positions and apply here:
[https://www.teamworks.com/company/#careers](https://www.teamworks.com/company/#careers)

Teamworks is the software your favorite collegiate and professional sports
teams use to collaborate and to help them coordinate everything from athletic
practice to team travel events. We provide solutions to over 1400 NCAA
Division I teams, dozens of professional teams, and professional athletic
associations.

" _With Teamworks, you have a product which is solely designed for team
management. Teamworks puts all their focus on operating your team on a day-to-
day basis, which as a DFO is the most valuable tool I could have._ "

\-- Mike Parrish, Assistant A.D., Football, University of Arizona

We offer:

* High-energy start-up culture

* Direct impact on the workflows of major athletic and commercial organizations

* Challenging and exciting work environment in a newly renovated downtown office location

* Work with dynamic technology and a diverse set of clients

* A robust benefits package, including healthcare & dental coverage, 401(k) plus match, free gym memberships, unlimited vacation policy and free parking in downtown Durham.

We just raised our series B:
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-03-09/general-c...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-03-09/general-
catalyst-leads-funding-round-in-duke-backed-teamworks)

I'm the Principal Software Developer, Python. If you have a question about our
engineering culture, ask me directly, jheard [at] teamworks.com. I'm happy to
chat. If you first saw Teamworks here, make sure to mention that in your cover
letter. Thanks!

------
sproefke
Truveris | SecOps | New York, NY | Full Time | Onsite
[http://truveris.com/](http://truveris.com/)

Stop wasting your talent placing ads, working in finance or building yet
another social networking app, join us to improve healthcare in America. The
systems we build help millions of American afford their medications and bring
transparency in the complicated space of pharmacy benefits.

SecOps Engineer Responsibilities include monitoring & threat detection,
resolving vulnerabilities in product code, designing security sensitive
application & infrastructure systems.

The ideal candidate would have 2+ years of experience building & maintaining
secure systems, a variety of testing tools and knowledge of web application
stack security.

Email Sarah: sproefke@truveris.com

------
adamglt
NEX Traiana | Software Architect | Tel-Aviv, Israel | Full-time, Onsite |
[http://www.traiana.com/](http://www.traiana.com/)

Traiana is a leading fintech company, and the messaging backbone behind a
considerable amount of the worldwide FX traffic, among other market assets.

The company is going through a major tech transition, as the current systems
are starting to choke at the scale and new business avenues, which is usually
a good problem to have.

We're building a team of software and infrastructure experts to lead the way
in this journey - having complete independence within the organization, and
virtually no technological constraints.

As far as 'feeling like a startup' but having the resources of a major company
- I'd consider this a dream position.

email me - adamg at traiana.com

------
bnadland
Qunomedical ([https://www.qunomedical.com](https://www.qunomedical.com)) |
Berlin, Germany | ONSITE

Qunomedical is a digital health platform founded by a medical doctor with
mission to make healthcare more accessible for everyone. Our approach is
different from many before us, because we truly believe that the use of data
and algorithms does not contradict having an amazing, humane and efficient
user experience. Therefore, we are looking for people for our team to join us
in our mission to do our part in making healthcare more accessible and
enjoyable.

BACKEND DEVELOPER

We are looking for backend developer experienced or interested in Python,
Redis, Elasticsearch and Postgresql who want to help us further develop our
website, our integrations with 3rd party systems and our datawarehouse (if
experience or interest also sysadmin work). Within our small supportive team
you will be working on a variety of different parts of our architecture and
will have plenty of opportunity to grow.

[https://www.qunomedical.com/en/careers/backend-python-
develo...](https://www.qunomedical.com/en/careers/backend-python-developer)

UI/UX DESIGN

We are looking for a UI/UX designer who will work closely with our team to
help patients find the information they need. You will do user research,
optimize our IA, design screens and workflows and see your ideas through to
production and beyond to iterate on your ideas.

[https://www.qunomedical.com/en/careers/ui-ux-
designer](https://www.qunomedical.com/en/careers/ui-ux-designer)

Not your cup of tea but still interested in the company? We also have other
openings and are always looking for smart individuals to join our team:

[https://www.qunomedical.com/en/careers](https://www.qunomedical.com/en/careers)

------
derek
Amperity | Seattle, WA | ONSITE | Full-time

Amperity is hiring engineers across all levels.

Interesting problems:

\- Ingesting and cleaning large amounts of data daily and blending it with
real-time events

\- Automatically stitching data together across disparate systems by training
machine-learning models to build a probabilistic knowledge graph

\- Taking research algorithms and productionizing them for high-scale usage

\- Allowing users to perform complex, real-time queries across an aggregated
view of their data

\- Publishing query result data to a diverse set of systems for client usage

We're using Clojure/ClojureScript and all the modern big data tech goodies
you'd expect of a 2-year-old company.

Apply at [https://amperity.com/careers/](https://amperity.com/careers/) or
reach out to me directly with questions. My email prefix matches my HN handle.

------
d_watt
Hello Alfred | New York City, NY | ONSITE |
[https://www.helloalfred.com/openings](https://www.helloalfred.com/openings)

Hello Alfred is a technology and hospitality platform focused on evolving the
most important space in people’s lives: their home. We’re the only company in
the world that customers trust with the key to their home - which means
changing behavior and building a world of trust. A world in which where it’s
not only easy - but ok - to ask for help as we lead our busy lives. Human-
powered technology is at the heart of what makes this possible. Join our
mission to change how everyday people live.

We are looking for the following:

1) Dev Ops engineers

2) Front end engineers for both react and react native

3) NodeJS backend engineers

We're growing fast and looking for people skilled all over the stack.

~~~
seanttaylor
Hey Team Alfred!

I'm an actor turned Software Engineer. I love startups and I'm excited to help
teams build scalable systems that drive business value, usually by means of a
stable of microservices or a robust API in Node or Golang.

I'd love the chance to talk more about how I can add value to your team. Feel
free to reach out to me on LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/seantravistaylor/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/seantravistaylor/)
or my direct email at: sean.travis.taylor@gmail.com

------
herbps10
Silent Spring Institute | Newton, MA | ONSITE | Software Engineer

We’re looking for a web application engineer to lead our efforts to design
digital tools to communicate research about harmful chemicals in everyday
environments.

We measure chemical levels in people’s environments and in their bodies—even a
New York Times columnist Nicholas Kristof was tested in one of our studies:
[http://nyti.ms/2CdcyQ4](http://nyti.ms/2CdcyQ4)! We built a web application
to help us return individual results in an understandable way to the people
who were tested. We need your help turning it into a scalable tool that can be
used by more studies to reach tens of thousands of participants. Here’s a
description of some of our work so far:
[https://ehp.niehs.nih.gov/EHP702/](https://ehp.niehs.nih.gov/EHP702/).

Silent Spring is relentlessly asking tough questions about the chemicals in
our homes and in the products we buy. You’ll be there with us, helping us
communicate our findings to create conscious consumers and healthier
communities.

You will have opportunities to develop new software tools or lead data science
projects, for example, analyzing environmental health data, developing new R
packages, or creating novel visualizations of our unique datasets. You will
help develop new smartphone tools, like Detox Me
([https://silentspring.org/detoxme/](https://silentspring.org/detoxme/)) to
collect data on the products people are using and track interventions to their
reduce exposures.

This is a full time position. We offer competitive salaries, 4 weeks vacation
plus holidays, health insurance, and other benefits.

More information: [https://silentspring.org/opportunities-silent-spring-
institu...](https://silentspring.org/opportunities-silent-spring-
institute#SoftwareEngineer) To apply: Send a cover letter and resume to
careers@silentspring.org

------
voidray
Tempo Automation | Full-Stack Software Engineer | SF | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://www.tempoautomation.com](https://www.tempoautomation.com)

Tempo operates a factory in SF to produce printed circuit boards extremely
quickly - in doing so, we give our customers the physical equivalent of a fast
compiler, enabling them to turn their designs into real products significantly
faster than they could before. Our customers build rockets, drones, medical
devices, and much more - working at Tempo means you can accelerate all of
these industries at once.

Providing a system to produce circuit boards quickly and correctly means we're
both a software shop and an advanced manufacturer. Our software team is still
pretty small (6 engineers) which means any new hires will still have an
outsize impact on the direction of our technology, and on the company as a
whole.

We love hiring strong generalists who take initiative and act as part-time PMs
when they're working on projects.

Some projects you might work on:

    
    
      - Offering real-time, automated manufacturing feedback based on certain parameters of our customers' designs. Think linting for hardware.
    
      - Optimizing our factory processes with machine learning and scheduling algorithms.
    
      - Encoding the three-dimensional structure of each order's components (e.g. resistors, capacitors) for our assembly robots, in order to speed up assembly and ensure minimal manufacturing defects.
    
      - Optimizing our automated optical inspection machine to make it faster than any in the industry.
    
    

We're also excited to be moving into a MUCH larger factory (>4x the floor
space) in SoMa in a couple months, which means you'll see that space evolve
from nothing into an enormous, high-tech manufacturing complex.

If you're interested, please apply at
[https://www.tempoautomation.com/careers](https://www.tempoautomation.com/careers)
or send a note to george [at] tempoautomation [dot] com.

------
jamie_ca
VersaPay ([https://www.versapay.com/](https://www.versapay.com/)) | Toronto,
Canada | Full-time, Onsite

VersaPay is a rapidly growing FinTech company providing B2B accounts
receivable automation. We integrate directly with accounting software to
publish invoices online, allowing customers to view & pay directly, and
providing realtime reporting and analysis.

Our tech stack is Rails, MySQL, Ruby Win32, and recently branching out into
React for mobile. Office is located in the heart of downtown Toronto (King
West), with easy access via transit.

For more on our culture and open positions (Sr Engineer, Engineer, UX, Sales),
see [https://www.versapay.com/careers/](https://www.versapay.com/careers/)

------
capablemonkey
Greenhouse Software | New York, NY | ONSITE | Senior Full Stack Software
Engineer

Software engineer at Greenhouse here. We just opened up a new role on our
product engineering team. Come join our team!

Learn about our engineering culture here:
[https://engineering.greenhouse.io/](https://engineering.greenhouse.io/) (fun
fact: I'm in one of these photos, can you guess which one?)

Greenhouse builds world class recruiting software. Startups in this thread
(see the links that have the ?gh_jid= querystring param) as well as top
companies like Airbnb, Twilio, Lyft, Betterment, and ThoughtWorks use our
software to optimize their recruiting processes.

Apply here: [https://grnh.se/ekourkgd1](https://grnh.se/ekourkgd1)

------
chutchins
Grove (hellogrove.com) | Full Stack, Front End and QA Engineers and a Head of
Design | San Francisco

Grove is a seed-funded company with a bold vision to democratize access to
personalized financial advice. We're currently tackling this opportunity by
building products and services to make our team of financial advisors 10x as
efficient and to replace the archaic software that plagues this industry.

All the open roles are here
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/usegrovecom](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/usegrovecom)

We offer competitive salaries, generous equity, full benefits, 401(k), daily
lunches, and flexible work hours/PTO.

Please email me, Chris Hutchins (Founder/CEO), if you'd like to chat more:
chris@hellogrove.com

------
mwsurfline
Surfline | Senior DevOps Engineer + iOS Engineering Manager | Huntington
Beach, CA | Onsite |
[http://careers.surfline.com/](http://careers.surfline.com/)

We're the leading provider of surf report, forecast and editorial content to
consumers, businesses and government agencies worldwide. Headquartered in
Huntington Beach, we deliver timely, accurate and comprehensive data on a
daily basis via through our suite of web and native mobile products. Our
products are visited over 10 million times monthly, by surfers, fishermen and
mariners looking for the most up-to-date and accurate marine weather
forecasting information.

We're hiring for these positions:

* iOS Engineering Manager

* Senior DevOps Engineer

* Product Manager

* Advertising Sales Executive

We also have these internships available:

* Video Intern

* Content Marketing Intern

* Digital Content Intern

* Editorial / Production Intern

Join us!

------
miruna
WeTransfer | Amsterdam, NL | Full-time | ONSITE | VISA

WeTransfer is the simplest way to send your files around the world. Every
month, users in 195 countries send one billion files through our platform.
Founded in 2009, our team is based in the Netherlands and the US.

We are looking for an Android Lead to build and grow the Android team while
leading the architecture of our app, together with designers in a
multidisciplinary team. More information here:
[http://wetransfer.homerun.co/lead-android-
engineer/en](http://wetransfer.homerun.co/lead-android-engineer/en)

We are also looking for iOS engineers, platform engineers, Ruby developers,
Full Stack engineers and Frontend engineers.

Find more information about us and our openings here: wetransfer.homerun.co

------
paullseaman
Dishcraft Robotics | San Carlos CA | Multiple Positions | Onsite

At Dishcraft Robotics, our mission is to build things that matter. We are a
venture-backed Bay Area start-up that is revolutionizing robotics, computer
vision, machine learning, and innovative mechanical design.

First and foremost, at Dishcraft Robotics we value people, intellectual
engagement, and transparent communication. We are looking for highly
motivated, intellectually curious and passionate business people and
technologists to bring our robots to life. Come join our talented team as we
create advanced machines in an industry that touches everyone.

Deep Learning Engineer

Electro-Mechanical Engineer

Full-Stack Software Engineer

Manufacturing Engineer

Mechanical Engineer

Software Engineer-Robotics

More details at
[http://www.dishcraft.com/jobs/](http://www.dishcraft.com/jobs/)

------
ryanglasgow
UserLeap | Technical Co-founder or Engineer #1 | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE

UserLeap ([http://userleap.com](http://userleap.com)) is a customer feedback
analytics + insights platform that helps SaaS founders and PMs make better
product decisions. Our customers install UserLeap into their web or mobile
application and it conducts in-product micro surveys. Actionable suggestions
are then gleaned from the data using machine learning. We've proven that the
product works and now we're looking to scale the product to thousands of
businesses.

If you're interested in learning more, send me a note at: ryan@userleap.com

Previously I was a founding team member for 4 successfully acquired startups,
most notably Vurb that was acquired by Snap Inc. for $115M.

------
sdpcrowe
Canva | Sydney, Australia, VISA, Onsite

Australia's fastest growing startup and now a unicorn company. We're taking
over the world of design and content creation with a product loved by millions
of people around the globe. Check - canva.com for our primary product.

Come work with some of the best people in the industry doing the best work of
their lives.

Recruiting across a load of roles (about.canva.com/careers/) - including
Frontend, Backend, iOS, Android, UX Design, Digital Design, Product, Growth,
Data Science and more.

Engineering stacks: backend = scalable Java services, web = React +
TypeScript, iOS = Swift, Android = Java & Kotlin.

Feel free to ping me scott[.]c[@]Canva[.]com , any questions on what life here
is like, and the cool things we're doing in engineering, design & product.

Permanent & onsite roles only

------
7webpages
Scoutbee | Wurzburg, Germany | REMOTE, VISA, Full-time |
[http://scoutbee.com](http://scoutbee.com)

Artificial Intelligence for Procurement & Supply Chain Experts. We collect and
maintain data about suppliers of the whole World. We help big companies to
find and select optimal suppliers.

Senior Python developer needed who is familiar with asyncio, elasticsearch and
has passion for data and data science. Work involves processing the data,
applying data models to clean it, organize it. Aggregate data from multiple
sources. Build API to provide access to data.

The team is semi-remote. The central office in Wurzburg, Germany.

Hard requirements: \- your timezone must be +-3 hours from GMT. \- min 3 years
professional work with Python

Apply by sending your github/CV to laura@scoutbee.com

------
janetechinc
Jane | Santa Cruz, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.iheartjane.com](https://www.iheartjane.com)

Jane Technologies, Inc. has developed the cannabis industry's first real-time
marketplace, where consumers can discover and order cannabis online. We
believe in the cannabis industry's ability to bring well-being, health, and
love into this world, and it is our mission to bring confidence to the
cannabis shopping experience.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/jane](https://www.keyvalues.com/jane)

Here are our open roles:

\- Lead Developer: mailto:abe@iheartjane.com

Tech Stack: Backend: Ruby on Rails Frontend: ReactJS

------
annienk
NewKnowledge | Senior Software Engineer | Austin, TX | Full-time

[https://www.builtinaustin.com/job/engineer/senior-
software-e...](https://www.builtinaustin.com/job/engineer/senior-software-
engineer/25625)

New Knowledge is on a mission to defend public discourse. We build products
that repair online communities, identify manipulation, and help them
communicate more authentically. In a world where social media is being
manipulated on a massive scale, this is no small task. We care about
protecting communities, brands, and companies from being targeted by the
spreading of disinformation. The kind of people who work with us have to be
passionate about that challenge and mission.

Email your resume to careers@newknowledge.io

------
zecto
MSC | DevOps | Bethesda MD | ONSITE, VISA | Competitive compensation! |
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov)

Medical Science & Computing (MSC) is hiring DevOps at the National Center for
Biotechnology Information

Tech: kubernentes (k8s), spinnaker, rkt, docker, terraform, packer, consul,
nomad, vault, linkerd, istio, envoy, service mesh, AWS, GCE, CentOS, Python,
Golang, Scala, Finagle Growing, fast-moving team, smart people, fun culture,
great opportunities, lots of potential.

Help an amazingly important public resource!

Apply at: [https://careers-mscweb.icims.com/jobs/2788/devops-
engineer/j...](https://careers-mscweb.icims.com/jobs/2788/devops-engineer/job)

------
barnabee
Vega Protocol | Go developer | London, UK | Full Time

Vega is building a fast, professional quality derivatives exchange built on a
blockchain. We are motivated by a shared belief that markets should be open
and participants should be the beneficiaries of a well functioning
marketplace. We are a team of 9 working out of Soho, London. Our vibe may be
described as “relaxed excellence”, and we are all deeply interested in solving
the challenges that our project presents us. We have ambitious but achievable
target to create a working alpha of our distributed derivatives exchange by
September, 2018.

We are looking for an experienced Go developer who is interested in solving
problems related to distributed consensus, transaction ordering, and
decentralised systems.

email: jobs@vegaprotocol.io

------
annalyze
Kloudless | [https://kloudless.com/](https://kloudless.com/) Jobs: Software
Engineer, Head of Sales, Head of Marketing, SDR, UI/UX Designer, Director of
Operations | Full-Time, Onsite | Berkeley, Taipei We're an early-stage SaaS
company building a developer tool - a unified API platform - to simplify your
integration woes. With our one-to-many approach, you can easily connect your
application to 50+ softwares services using just our API.

We're growing rapidly and are hiring in our offices in both Berkeley, CA and
Taipei, TW - come join us!

All listings can be found here:
[https://developers.kloudless.com/careers](https://developers.kloudless.com/careers)

------
mikehe
Amber Kinetics | Cloud Software Engineer | Full Time | Union City, CA | Onsite
or Remote

We are looking for a Cloud Software Engineer to develop software for
observing, managing, and visualizing a worldwide fleet of flywheel energy
storage systems. The Engineer will be architecting and developing software
responsible for processing large amounts of data, managing a significant
infrastructure of cloud databases and resources, and presenting data
intuitively and concisely. The position will require architecting efficient
and maintainable code that interacts with a variety of other software systems.

Full job ad: [http://amberkinetics.com/cloud-software-
engineer/](http://amberkinetics.com/cloud-software-engineer/)

------
TChiring
TrueCar | Santa Monica, CA | Full Time

TrueCar is continuing to grow our technology team in 2018. We are hiring
engineers with interest in the below positions:

* Software Engineers (Rails)

* Software Engineers (Rails/Platform)

* Data Engineers (Java/Hadoop)

* DevOps / Site Reliability / Infrastructure Engineers (AWS)

* Scrum Masters

We acquired the talent of quite a few Carwoo (YCS09) alums a few years ago.
We've been around for over 10 years and went public 3+ years ago. The company
has big plans for the coming years and is looking for good developers to help
us grow. See www.truecar.com/careers/ for the full scoop.

* We prefer you work with us in-person in our Santa Monica HQ. We'll handle most visa situations.

* Benefits are exceptional: Your health premiums are 100% paid for, we match your 401k (up to 3% of your contributions), and give stock packages. We also pay for your gym membership (up to $50/month) and have catered lunches every Wednesday.

* Our Santa Monica HQ is right by the beach and Third Street Promenade, so expect fresh air, amazing views, and plenty of food options.

 _We just completed our first TrueCar Hackathon which our CTO, Tommy McClung,
just wrote a blog post about.

You can read about it on our technology blog:
[https://www.drivenbycode.com/hack-a-thon-
winners/](https://www.drivenbycode.com/hack-a-thon-winners/) Here is a video
that documented the hackathon as well:
[https://bit.ly/2HcckbM](https://bit.ly/2HcckbM)

_ Ruby on Rails, React, AWS, Redis, PostgreSQL, Hadoop, and Elasticsearch

* VISAS are handled under the right circumstances.

Send an email to me (Brett) (bemma AT truecar.com) with your resume and/or
GitHub profile. Even if you're not applying but just have questions, drop me a
line

------
hganesan
TowerView Health | Philadelphia, PA | Full-Time | Remote and In Office | Back-
End Engineering | [http://towerviewhealth.com](http://towerviewhealth.com)
TowerView Health is a rapidly growing, venture backed startup in Philadelphia
looking for a creative, self-driven back-end engineer to help us scale up our
service for patients.

We help chronically ill patients manage complex medication regimens in their
home. We partner with pharmacies that send patients customized pre-sorted
medication trays that insert into our custom-designed smart pillbox. Our
pillbox can sense when medication is removed and send patients and/or their
caregivers automated reminders. Explainer Link:
[https://youtu.be/vWaBJVrSOiE](https://youtu.be/vWaBJVrSOiE)

We sell to health insurance companies, hospitals, and pharmacies so patients
receive it for free. Our patients love us because we take away the complexity
of managing medications and our customers love us because we keep patients
healthy and out of the hospital--only 33% of patients take their medication as
prescribed and 125,000 people die each year because of medication related
errors. We’re on a mission to help patients and revolutionize the way that
medications are taken in home.

Experience in/with: Node.JS, Docker, microservices

Projects we've worked on:

\- IoT backend processing sensor data to help identify patients who need care

\- Microservice backend platform to manage data from multiple client web
applications

\- Automated notification system to coordinate online and pillbox-centric
alerts for patients

More info here: [https://angel.co/towerview-health/jobs/96130-backend-
enginee...](https://angel.co/towerview-health/jobs/96130-backend-engineer)

Apply online, or shoot me an e-mail directly at hareesh@towerviewhealth.com
directly if you have any questions or just want to learn more about the
company.

------
ankimal
NewsCred | New York | Onsite, Full-time |
[https://www.newscred.com/careers](https://www.newscred.com/careers)

NewsCred is the world’s leading content marketing company. We build software
that supports marketers in content planning, creation, publishing, and
analysis. We help brands speak to their audiences by providing both bespoke
original content and content licensed from the world’s leading publishers.
Finally, as pioneers in our industry, we provide unique professional services
and leverage our best in class technology platform for all of the world’s
content.

There are multiple positions open for Full Stack Software Engineers and Senior
Software Engineers, along with many others. See link above for more details.

------
penfro
Nexant | Software Engineer | Madison, WI | Full-time | ONSITE

Nexant works on a wide range of software products which fundamentally change
how utilities manage business processes and customer initiatives for energy
efficiency, renewable energy, demand response and water conservation. We are
looking for candidates who want to work on things that make an impact on the
world and are passionate about product craftsmanship.

We're a growing software team looking for engineers with experience in Java,
Salesforce, AWS and front-end frameworks.

To apply directly : [https://app.trinethire.com/companies/4739-nexant-
inc/jobs/65...](https://app.trinethire.com/companies/4739-nexant-
inc/jobs/6585-software-engineer)

------
papercruncher
Tubi TV | Data, Backend, Android | San Francisco, Beijing | ONSITE VISA |
[https://tubitv.com](https://tubitv.com)

We are making studio produced TV shows and movies available for streaming
everywhere and to everyone, 100% free. Join Tubi TV and reinvent the way
consumers discover and consume premium, studio content. Some of our studio
partners include MGM, Lionsgate and Paramount.

We offer very competitive base salary, stock options, full medical, dental &
vision, catered lunch, gym subsidies and your choice of hardware. Learning is
a huge part of our culture and we frequently help non-engineers learn basic
programming skills.

We are hiring for multiple positions, just to emphasize a few of the more
senior roles (5+ years of experience):

\- Lead Android Engineer: Work on an app with millions of users and help
redefine how long form content gets consumed on mobile. The ideal candidate
loves working on consumer products and obsesses over UX.
[https://grnh.se/7steq4vv1](https://grnh.se/7steq4vv1)

\- Senior Frontend Engineer: Work with a modern stack and showcase your work
not only on the web but also gaming consoles like PS4, SMART TVs and tens of
different streaming device types.
[https://grnh.se/j6bwbvee1](https://grnh.se/j6bwbvee1)

\- Senior Scala Backend Engineer: Build data platforms, services to serve
machine learning models, ad servers and more. In addition to Scala, we work
extensively with Akka, gRPC, Envoy.
[https://grnh.se/gmw2tccv1](https://grnh.se/gmw2tccv1)

If you'd like to chat first, send me an email (marios at tubi dot tv) and
mention HN in the subject. Unfortunately we can only offer onsite positions in
San Francisco or Beijing. We also have some non-engineering positions open,
see [https://tubitv.com/static/careers](https://tubitv.com/static/careers) for
more details.

------
KenshoJobs
Kensho Technologies | Data Scientists/Engineers across the stack | Full-
time/Onsite | (Cambridge/Boston)/NYC/DC

Kensho is a leading analytics and machine learning company serving the
financial, healthcare, and national security sectors.

We are backed by investors as diverse as Google, Goldman Sachs, and In-Q-Tel
(the venture arm of the CIA).

We recruit world-class engineers, data scientists, designers, scientists and
researchers, many of whom have PhDs in scientific disciplines. We have a
spectrum of opportunities in Harvard Square, New York City, and Washington,
D.C. for individuals with the right scientific and computing skills.

To see all open positions visit:
[https://www.kensho.com/careers](https://www.kensho.com/careers)

------
jpwagner
FØCAL | Cambridge/Boston | ONSITE, REMOTE-possible | f0cal.com

\---FØCAL---

Build once. Build everywhere. -- computer-aided design for computer vision.

Next-generation HPC image processing backplane.

We have an innovative team and are looking for outstanding contributors in a
lot of areas

\- Product manager

\- Developers (web services)

\- Developers (image processing)

\- Developers (compilers)

Feel free to reach out - email in profile

------
annienk
We are hiring a Senior Software Engineer in Austin, TX at New Knowledge.

[https://www.builtinaustin.com/job/engineer/senior-
software-e...](https://www.builtinaustin.com/job/engineer/senior-software-
engineer/25625)

New Knowledge is on a mission to defend public discourse. We build products
that repair online communities, identify manipulation, and help them
communicate more authentically. In a world where social media is being
manipulated on a massive scale, this is no small task. We care about
protecting communities, brands, and companies from being targeted by the
spreading of disinformation. The kind of people who work with us have to be
passionate about that challenge and mission.

------
mcmancsu
FullContact ([https://fullcontact.com](https://fullcontact.com)) | Denver |
Full-Time | On-site

FullContact’s mission is to help the world stay fully connected, master its
contacts, and be awesome with people. (& yes - all roles include $7,500 Paid
PAID Vacation: [https://www.fullcontact.com/blog/paid-paid-
vacation/](https://www.fullcontact.com/blog/paid-paid-vacation/))

We are currently hiring:

* Senior Software Engineer - Data Platform

* DevOps Engineer

* Foundation Engineer

* Senior Product Manager

More details about the open positions:
[https://www.fullcontact.com/about/careers/denver](https://www.fullcontact.com/about/careers/denver)

------
markkevans77
Nested.com | Various roles | London | ONSITE | Full time| Right to work in UK
| [https://nested.com/](https://nested.com/)

Who we are: We're using technology to reinvent the broken property system from
the ground up.

Solving unique problems is a part of daily life here at Nested. Become part of
our team early on and help shape our team, practices, product and culture from
the very beginning. We believe every UK homeowner should have access to an
accurate and honest valuation of their property in seconds and be able to sell
in a matter of clicks. We’re looking for exceptional people, excited by the
prospect of building something that matters.

We’re looking for:

* Head of Product - [https://nested.workable.com/jobs/422781](https://nested.workable.com/jobs/422781) * Software Developer - [https://nested.workable.com/j/817387C4B1](https://nested.workable.com/j/817387C4B1) * Snr Software Developer - [https://nested.workable.com/j/1D3FE7D3CD](https://nested.workable.com/j/1D3FE7D3CD) * Front-end Developer - [https://nested.workable.com/jobs/407370](https://nested.workable.com/jobs/407370) * Platform Engineer - [https://nested.workable.com/j/F69BC7758A](https://nested.workable.com/j/F69BC7758A)

The stats:

* Eng team = 20 * Total company size = 72 (April 2018) * Check out our team here [https://nested.com/team](https://nested.com/team) * £8m Series A raised Mar 2017 * £36m Series B raised Oct 2017

We pay competitively and offer some great benefits (read more about these on
the by clicking any of the job links above)

If the above sounds of interest then please get in touch, we would love to
hear from you! Please apply using the links above.

------
canadi
Rockset | Senior Infastructure Engineer, Lead Frontend Engineer, Software
Engineer | San Mateo, CA | Onsite | Full time At Rockset we are building the
next generation of cloud-native data infrastructure. Our team includes
founding members of RocksDB, Hadoop Distributed File System, Facebook's search
engine (Unicorn) and social graph serving engine (TAO). We are backed by
Greylock Partners and Sequoia Capital.

We are building our infrastructure on top of Kubernetes on AWS, and are using
systems like RocksDB, Kafka, Zookeeper, gRPC and Terraform. Most of our
codebase is in C++ and Java.

Open Roles: [https://rockset.com/careers](https://rockset.com/careers) (also
links to a page where you can apply)

------
XiZhao
FOSSA ([https://fossa.io](https://fossa.io)) - SF | Onsite only

FOSSA's code analysis tooling helps teams become successful with open source.

Over 3000 open source projects (Kubernetes, Webpack, Terraform, ESLint) and
companies (Docker, Tesla, Mapbox, Hashicorp) rely on FOSSA's tools in their
critical deployment paths to automate license compliance, vulnerability
management, software inventory and more.

FOSSA is an early-stage company backed by Bain Capital Ventures with affiliate
angels including Marc Benioff (Salesforce), Steve Chen (YouTube), Amr
Awadallah (Cloudera), Jaan Tallin (Skype) and Justin Mateen (Tinder).

[https://fossa.io/careers/](https://fossa.io/careers/)

------
evand
Canonical | Senior Software Engineer | Remote | Full time

Snapcraft ([https://snapcraft.io](https://snapcraft.io),
[https://github.com/snapcore/snapcraft](https://github.com/snapcore/snapcraft))
makes it possible to deliver app updates to all of Linux automatically,
eliminating the long tail of supported releases and complex install
instructions.

I am looking for a senior software engineer with background in developer tools
to join our globally-distributed, home-based team.

More at
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/canonical/jobs/1067097](https://boards.greenhouse.io/canonical/jobs/1067097)

------
i_like_pie
Streamlabs | Senior backend developer, Fullstack developer | Series A | Full-
time | San Francisco | ONSITE |competitive $ + equity

•What: Video streaming/creator space (est. $70B by 2021, >1B viewers) - large
and growing market with interesting technical and UI/UX challenges

•Results thus far: used by 70% of Twitch streamers today; process >$120M
donations to streamers in 2017; audience reach over 100M

•Financial backing: Series A led by Sequoia in 2015 + we have a revenue source
live today

•Culture/who we are looking for:

\- For backend = >4 years experience building resilient products/services

\- For frontend = good mix of aesthetic, usability and HTML/CSS. You will be
in charge of design and HTML/CSS. We do not treat these as separate positions

\- You have an owner mentality

\- We hire for passion, work ethic, and attitude. Everything else can be
learned

\- We value speed of execution over perfection

\- Small team. Believe a lot in empathy. You will not be micro-managed. You
will have complete freedom in how you implement product features and carry a
ton of responsibility

\- Big plus if: you are into the creator ecosystem/gaming/live streaming; you
thrive in ambiguity and are excited to build things from ground up

•Current web stack: LESS+vue.js/PHP(laravel)/MySQL/Node.js/Nginx/AWS

•Process: 30min phone screen -> take home problem -> final round onsite with
team

•Team size: 60

•Location for these roles: SF (HQ)

•Details: [https://streamlabs.com/](https://streamlabs.com/) |
[https://angel.co/stream-labs](https://angel.co/stream-labs) \- feel free to
apply via these links. On avg. we get back to you within 24hrs

•Questions? Good! Please email george@streamlabs.com or let's chat here

~~~
grenndel
Hi there, is StreamLabs sponsoring Visas?

------
lihorne
L4 Research | Cryptoeconomics Researcher | Anywhere | REMOTE | Full-time

We're doing research on bleeding-edge protocols that will define the future of
the internet. Primarily we are focused on state channels research, but we also
want to build a team of deeply motivated researchers to study and contribute
to the greater understanding of things like proof of stake, Plasma, zk-SNARKs,
and more that you might find on [https://ethresear.ch](https://ethresear.ch).

We immediately aim to turn our research into practical working implementations
and open source frameworks that benefit the entire industry.

Check out [https://l4.ventures/jobs](https://l4.ventures/jobs)

------
donmcc
ProsperWorks | ( Mobile / Web / Server ) Software Engineer | San Francisco,
CA, US | Full-time | ONSITE
[https://www.prosperworks.com/careers](https://www.prosperworks.com/careers)

At ProsperWorks, we've built the CRM that sales teams love to use. We
integrate tightly with Gmail and G Suite to give our users up-to-the-minute
data without a lot of manual data entry. We have over 10K paying customers,
top-tier investors, real revenue and we're growing fast.

We're looking for experienced software engineers to join us. You will work
closely with our small cross-functional teams of developers, QA analysts,
product managers and designers. We work steadily, collaboratively and
iteratively to ship software to customers every two weeks.

Our server is Ruby on Rails, our web client is Ember and we have native
Android and iOS apps. Like most mid-stage startups, we're in the process of
paying down technical debt as we build a solid foundation to serve us through
our "hockey stick" growth. We're committed to automated testing, refactoring
and improving code quality; we want every commit to leave the code a little
better than we found it while shipping compelling new features to our users
every sprint.

Our careers page:
[https://www.prosperworks.com/careers](https://www.prosperworks.com/careers)

\- Mobile Engineer (Android):
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/prosperworkscom/view...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/prosperworkscom/view/P_AAAAAACAAADAmD7axA997F)

\- Mobile Engineer (iOS):
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/prosperworkscom/view...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/prosperworkscom/view/P_AAAAAACAAADEwYJttyrUoj)

Please mention “HN: Who is hiring?” in your cover letter.

Questions? Email me! I’m don at prosperworks.

------
benmanbs
Conductor | Senior Software Developer and Product Manager | Full-time | New
York, N | Onsite

• Product: The best-in-class content marketing platform.

• Why: Marketing is a 3 trillion dollar industry. We want to enable marketers
to put customers first, and ditch their ads.

• Traction: Just acquired by WeWork ([https://www.wsj.com/articles/wework-
wades-into-enterprise-so...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/wework-wades-into-
enterprise-software-by-buying-conductor-1520337601))

• Stack: Java, React.js, Kafka, MySQL, Kubernetes, AWS

• Tech Challenges: Lots of data with strict publish guidelines. Migrating to a
microservice architecture.

• Values: People first

\- Contact -

I'm Benjamin, a Technical Team Lead at Conductor. I found Conductor 4 years
ago through a HR Hiring thread.

Email: bshai@conductor.com

------
ajeezy
Telaria | Software Engineer | Mountain View, CA | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://telaria.com](https://telaria.com)

Telaria (NYSE: TLRA), (formerly Tremor Video), is the leading independent
data-driven software platform built to monetize and manage premium video
inventory with the greatest speed, control, and transparency, wherever and
however audiences are watching.

Our engineering team is a full stack organization dedicated to working hard
and having fun. The Product team hands us the roadmap, and we make it happen
from design to build to production to keeping our revenue-critical systems up
and running. We're close to the customers and have the reward of seeing our
work being used immediately. We take pride in the reliability and scalability
of our platform, as well as our pace of implementation. We are a small and
efficient team building out a solution in a new space with lots of green field
ahead of it. Our office is located right in downtown Mountain View (close to
Caltrain).

We are looking for a Software Engineer (1-3 years experience) to help us build
tools and enhance our platform, which, processes 5+ billion events and
generates multiple TBs of data per day. Candidates should be passionate about
growing as an engineer, learning different technologies, contributing to the
full stack, and solving complex problems revolving around real-time
decisioning and large data systems.

Tech: Java, Javascript, Other scripting (python/perl/etc.), SQL, Solr, Big
Data technologies, and AWS tools (EC2, S3, RDS, Redshift, DynamoDB, EMR)

Some Perks:

* Competitive benefits and compensation (including 401k matching, etc.)

* Flexible work environment (and vacation policy)

* Great office location

* Weekly team lunches

* Awesome people to work with ;)

If interested, please visit and apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/telaria/jobs/244098](https://boards.greenhouse.io/telaria/jobs/244098)

------
makeshifthoop
Sensor Tower | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite | Comp depends on role |
[https://sensortower.com](https://sensortower.com)

Sensor Tower provides key metrics for mobile app developers so that they can
focus on growing their user base, downloads, and revenue (and leave the
numbers to us). If you have a mobile app, think of us as being your compass.
We're hiring for all roles.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/sensor-tower](https://www.keyvalues.com/sensor-
tower)

Here are our open roles:

\- Director of Engineering:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/5d633b40-e089-4b81-8f78-8d...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/5d633b40-e089-4b81-8f78-8d623403ea9f?ref=keyvalues)

\- Front End Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/b0bf6a4f-247b-46de-a622-7f...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/b0bf6a4f-247b-46de-a622-7ff578bd5caf?ref=keyvalues)

\- Senior Product Engineer, Data:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7442e664-c7ff-4221-8ac7-6e...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7442e664-c7ff-4221-8ac7-6e99bca8b0b8?ref=keyvalues)

\- Senior Full Stack Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/c171234a-4906-46c3-b609-7d...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/c171234a-4906-46c3-b609-7d7c8e86963f?ref=keyvalues)

\- Data Scientist:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7eb5e065-4107-4bc9-85b5-99...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7eb5e065-4107-4bc9-85b5-99dc9009180b?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: Rails | MongoDB | Knockout

If you're interested or have questions, email: jobs [at] sensortower [dot] com

------
EmielMols
Fresh food ventures | Product manager, UI/UX expert, Software engineer | Full-
time, Onsite | Amsterdam, the Netherlands

We are building a new venture in online food retail, giving people access to
better, fresher food at greater convenience. Our founding team has stellar
experience in e-commerce/food/tech and recently raised significant funding.

You are a (senior) product manager or ui/ux expert expert willing to join as
one of the very first in our team working (mainly) from Amsterdam. You get to
work on a great new consumer product from scratch with the ability to reach a
huge audience.

Please send inquires / resumes / linkedin to emiel%freshfoodventures.nl. All
messages will be answered (if you're not a recruiter).

------
iaremaria
Geoblink|Madrid|Product Manager|Full-time |ONSITE|45K-55K €

Geoblink was founded in March 2015 with the goal of revolutionising the world
of Location Intelligence and the way businesses think about, and act upon
location intelligence data. We’ve already made some huge waves in the
industry, raised more than 6M Euros in investment from top venture capital
firms so far and been named by Bloomberg as ‘one of the 50 most promising
startups of the world’

To find out more you can email mrodrigues@geoblink.com or apply here
[https://www.geoblink.com/work-with-us/senior-product-
manager...](https://www.geoblink.com/work-with-us/senior-product-manager/)

------
koenbok
[http://framer.com](http://framer.com) | Amsterdam, NL | Engineers React /
TypeScript FTE onsite

We're building a new kind of design tool that is currently used by the design
departments at Google, Facebook, Uber, etc. Our goal is to help most product
designers in the world express interactive ideas better, with the help of
direct manipulation and code.

We’re looking for experienced engineers to work on things like our direct
manipulation interface, code editor, JavaScript animation and physics library,
browser and graphics programming, backend sharing platform and transpiler.

[https://framer.com/careers](https://framer.com/careers)

------
sidneydekoning
BAMTECH Media | Senior Web developer | ONSITE | Amsterdam, NL

BAMTECH is a streaming technology joint venture between The Walt Disney
Company, Major League Baseball Advanced Media, and the National Hockey League.
BAMTECH handles streaming for numerous partners, some of which include, HBO,
MLB, NHL, Eurosport, ESPN, and World Wrestling Entertainment. BAMTECH
engineering is headquartered in the Chelsea area of New York, with an office
in the SoMo area of San Francisco. The europe headquarters is based in
Amsterdam.

This position is located Amsterdam, The Netherlands.

We are looking for someone with 3 to 5 years experience in
HTML/Javascript/Node JS and is well versed in streaming video and web
technologies. Our current technology stack consists of HTML/Javascript/NodeJS,
Bower, NPM, Grunt, Webpack. Plus we use tools like Jenkins, Confluence, JIRA
and Slack.

What you will be doing:

\- Create and maintain streaming web apps. \- Prototype and implement
scalable, reliable, and maintainable web apps using our tech stack and our
custom frameworks and tools. \- Enforce code quality through TDD.

We offer: \- Competitive salary \- Ownership over projects, autonomy to make
decisions and propose solutions \- Flexible hours. Feel free to work from home
\- Family-friendly hours (we encourage a good work-life balance.) \- 24 days
of annual paid vacation \- A working environment that values equality and
diversity, knowledge-sharing and personal/professional development \- Visiting
meetups and conferences (National conferences are 100% expenses covered,
International conferences 50%) \- Grow yourself as a developer. \- Amazing
team of developers in different disciplines (Python, Android, iOS) \- Perks:
Cosy office in the north of Amsterdam, weekly catered lunches, fruit, filled
fridge, beverages, standing desks, Macbook to code on

If you are interested in joining us, and not not only crafting but also
enjoying the products you build, feel free to contact us at jobs-
eu@bamtechmedia.com or check out
[http://www.bamtechmedia.com](http://www.bamtechmedia.com) for a peek at what
we do

------
ruairidhwm
Primitive Social - Lubbock, TX | REMOTE

Primitive Social is a rapidly growing digital marketing agency that focuses on
software development, web design and development, sales enablement, inbound
marketing, and social media marketing.

The Director of Web is a key collaborative player within the agency who holds
a critical role on the leadership team. Working with other team leads
(including software, inbound, sales, and digital), the Director of Web is
responsible for the flawless and profitable delivery of websites and other
digital assets.

We are looking for a Director of Web to lead our web team and take the lead on
turning a client requirement into a reality.

Reach out to me at ruairidh[AT]primitivesocial[DOT]com if you'd like to know a
bit more :)

------
RyanStJude
St. Jude Children’s Research Hospital | Memphis, TN | Onsite | Full
Time|Competitive | There’s a reason St. Jude Children’s Research Hospital is
consistently ranked on Fortune Magazine’s “100 Best Places to Work For” list.
Because at our world-class pediatric research hospital, every one of our
professionals shares our commitment to make a difference in the lives of the
children we serve. We are looking for experienced candidates in the following
roles:

38358: Senior Software Engineer [http://bit.ly/2EepgKY](http://bit.ly/2EepgKY)

38360: Associate Software Engineer
[http://bit.ly/2GKFl0p](http://bit.ly/2GKFl0p)

------
frogstomp19
Gather | Atlanta, GA | Software Engineer - Junior, Mid or Senior | ONSITE -
Full Time

[https://www.gatherhere.com/careers/](https://www.gatherhere.com/careers/)

At Gather, we believe that planning life's special events should be a
seamless, fun experience for everyone involved. That's why we set out to
empower events teams and their customers with user-friendly tools to simplify
the event booking process — from initial inquiry to day-of execution.

We're a small team looking to expand and tackle some interesting challenges in
the restaurant tech space. PM me for more info!

Stack: Typescript/Js/Node/React/RethinkDB/Postgres/ElasticSearch/AWS

~~~
dzonga
do you provide relocation ? what's an email I can you up on ?

------
gingerjoos
Compile India | Full Stack Developer | Bangalore, India | Full-time, Onsite
[https://www.compile.com/careers/software-engineer-
web/](https://www.compile.com/careers/software-engineer-web/) Our goal at
Compile is simple: help organizations benefit from the intelligence that’s
hidden under big data. Our customers, which include Fortune 500 to hyper-
growth startups, use our insights to power their enterprise solutions.

We are now ramping-up our team as we tackle harder (and more unique) problems
and are looking for talented and motivated people to be part of the ride. If
this excites you, drop us a line at careers@compile.com

------
ecmd4
TWG | Downtown Toronto | Software Engineer | Full-Time ONSITE

TWG is a software consultancy in downtown Toronto. We partner with
organizations of all sizes - from well funded startups to fortune 500's to
build better products. [https://twg.io/about/](https://twg.io/about/)

We're looking for developers who are looking for a learning culture - we're
always open to trying new solutions to challenges.

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/twg/jobs/140357#.WsOOaZPwbfY](https://boards.greenhouse.io/twg/jobs/140357#.WsOOaZPwbfY)

I'm Erica - if you have any questions you can email me at emacdonald@twg.io

------
transfix
Transfix | Mid-Sr Back-end Engineers| NYC | On-site

Transfix is creating a marketplace to connect shippers with truck drivers.
We're in a $400B industry that's ripe for automation. We're dedicated to
reducing the amount of miles being wasted by optimizing the way shipments are
handled from creation to delivery. We're well-funded ($78M) and have grown to
150 people.

Tech: Ruby on rails, python, java, postgres, AWS

Interview Process: Recruiter Screen (20min) > Tech Screen (1hr) > On-site
Interview (3-4hrs)

If interested, please apply on our jobs site
([https://jobs.lever.co/transfix](https://jobs.lever.co/transfix)) or reach
out to me at jamesgallagher@transfix.io.

------
slaman
AppNeta | Sr. Software Engineer, Software Engineer in Test, Full-Stack
Developer, SRE, Engineering Manager, Technical Account Manager | Vancouver, BC
| Full-Time, On-Site, [https://www.appneta.com/](https://www.appneta.com/) We
help IT and Operations have peace-of-mind when it comes to their applications
and infrastructure by offering comprehensive monitoring and forensics of
network behaviours and application preformance.

More info about the open positions on the careers page:
[https://www.appneta.com/about/careers/](https://www.appneta.com/about/careers/)

jslaman@appneta.com

------
harrisreynolds
Chartly | Designer | Austin, TX OR REMOTE | USA only

Chartly is looking for a designer to help us design dashboards and other data
visualization tooling. To be successful in this role you need experience
understanding data sets and translating them into visualizations that enable
users to quickly see trends, metrics etc.

Proficiency in mockup/wireframing tools is essential. Would also be very
helpful to be well-versed in HTML/CSS.

Our first product is targeted at development managers and allows them to see
progress over time, but we have multiple design projects we need help with.

Please email me at harris at chart.ly and send some links to your work and/or
portfolio. Also tell me your favorite wire-framing or mockup tool.

------
mmooddeell
MMOODDEELL | Lead Dev | Full-time | Berlin, GER | Onsite

We're looking for a lead dev to join our journey in disrupting the modeling
industry. MMOODDEELL is an early stage marketplace to connect
models/influencer/actors with clients of the creative industry.

Our product will be built from scratch so we're looking for someone who is
comfortable in building a scalable foundation, an efficient core product and
with a broad knowledge of technologies to lead the decision making.

For more info, email me: ludwig.henne@mmooddeell.com or check out the job
description: [http://mmooddeell.com/lead-
developer/](http://mmooddeell.com/lead-developer/)

------
derek68
VP Marketing & Demand Gen | Toronto, ON | Full-time on-site | HigherMe

HigherMe helps food and retail businesses find, screen, and hire better
employees faster. We're a team of 25 looking to add an experienced marketer
who is ready to get their hands dirty and help create some explosive growth.
The VP Marketing and Demand Gen will work out of Toronto office, while
possibly representing the company at conferences throughout North America.

Full job details on AngelList: [https://angel.co/higherme/jobs/348459-vp-of-
marketing-and-gr...](https://angel.co/higherme/jobs/348459-vp-of-marketing-
and-growth-at-growing-yc-company)

------
chintan
TrialX | [http://trialx.com](http://trialx.com) | Full Stack Engineer |
Python/Django | NYC | Onsite

TrialX powers clinical trials software platforms at some of the top academic
medical centers and pharmaceutical companies.

We’re looking for engineers who are passionate about building great software
and also help save lives (no seriously, we mean it! Read more about what we do
here [http://trialx.com/blog/](http://trialx.com/blog/) \- we recently had Dr
Carl June on one of our platform, CureTalks -
[https://www.curetalks.com/event/rsvp/Dr-Carl-June-s-CAR-T-
Ce...](https://www.curetalks.com/event/rsvp/Dr-Carl-June-s-CAR-T-Cell-Journey-
and-the-Cancer-T/289/))

We’re headquartered in NYC (right across the street from the iconic Empire
State Building) and we have offices in the Philippines and India. AND…..we can
do headstands even after an all-night hackathon! So, if you want to work with
technologies that have a real and positive impact on people’s lives, and you
also want a fun time then come join our team.

The process: a quick phone screen, technical interview, take-home exercise
then an onsite to meet with the team.

Requirements:

* Bachelor's or an advanced degree in Computer Science or related technical field.

* Strong knowledge of the Python and front-end technologies including HTML, CSS and Javascript.

Benefits/Perks:

* As a health-conscious company working in the healthcare domain, we provide free uBiome gut tests, 23andMe genomic test and fitness tracker of your choice (Fitbit, Garmin or Apple Watch).

* And of course, a competitive full-time salary, health insurance, flexible vacation policy with work from home option.

* Relocation and Visa assistance as needed.

If you’re unsure about applying or have any questions about the role or team,
please don’t hesitate to email our CTO Chintan (chintan@trialx.com) directly

~~~
abhishekjha
Interested in a Data Scientist/Analyst role. Is there any experience
requirement? How do I apply?

------
tapad
Tapad | Full-Time, Onsite: NYC or Oslo | Open Compensation

Tapad is known for inventing and introducing the Tapad Device Graph™ to the
industry. At the heart of it, we dig data. Built on Scala from Day 1, Tapad
Engineering leverages cutting edge tech like Spark, Kafka and Hadoop. We also
leverage GCP and the associated tools found in their offering (i.e., BigQuery,
BigTable, DataProc, etc.).

Tapad's Open Source tech stack (below) handle:

___________________________________________

Distributed Applications... Scala, Python

Distributed Computing... Google Cloud, BigQuery, Kafka, Zookeeper, Spark

___________________________________________

Here are our open roles in Engineering:

Senior Data Scientist (NYC) -
[https://grnh.se/i4tb6r7o1](https://grnh.se/i4tb6r7o1)

Senior Data Scientist (Oslo):
[https://grnh.se/m6s18f121](https://grnh.se/m6s18f121)

Site Reliability Engineer (Oslo):
[https://grnh.se/hyc7oadq1](https://grnh.se/hyc7oadq1)

Senior Software Engineer (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/3c2oi3lc1](https://grnh.se/3c2oi3lc1)

Senior Software Engineer (Oslo):
[https://grnh.se/jpdcj4m51](https://grnh.se/jpdcj4m51)

Senior Director, Platform Solutions (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/74i7yoxv1](https://grnh.se/74i7yoxv1)

Senior Solutions Engineer (Oslo):
[https://grnh.se/tphmrhks1](https://grnh.se/tphmrhks1)

Software Engineer (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/x51q6apb1](https://grnh.se/x51q6apb1)

Software Engineer (Oslo):
[https://grnh.se/koitgimi1](https://grnh.se/koitgimi1)

------
mcheshier
MightyAI | Backend Engineers | Seattle, Boston | ONSITE | mty.ai/hiring

Seeking the adventurous and the bold to help us build a great company and
shape the future of AI and autonomous vehicles.

We have strong institutional backing from Madrona Venture Group, NEA, and
Foundry Group. We're building Mighty AI to last.

Our stack is Ruby on Rails on the web side, Python on the Data Science side,
Postgres is the DB and everything is on AWS.

Don't feel like you need an ML background to apply - we're especially looking
for senior engineers (Rails preferred) who have broken apart a monolith and
scaled a site to millions of users.

Apply here: [https://mty.ai/hiring](https://mty.ai/hiring)

------
rjcurtis
Meta Gaming Studio | Software Engineer | Atlanta, GA (suburbs) | ONSITE

MGS is a casino gaming company that services the Indian Casino market. We make
beautiful and interactive experiences that players love. We are a laid back
shop with none of the AAA stress or burn out.

We are looking for: * Experienced developers with main stream object oriented
language knowledge (Java, C#, C++, etc..).

* Scripting language experience (Python, Ruby, etc..).

* Casino gaming experience a plus.

Perks: * Well established company with all bonuses you would expect (health
plan, 401k matching, yearly bonuses, etc)

* Very flexible work hours and schedule.

* Tight knit team, everyone knows everyone.

Contact me directly at robert.curtis@winmgs.com for questions or to chat about
the position.

To apply, send a resume to developercareers@winmgs.com

------
jbarciauskas
Datadog | Software Engineers | ONSITE (Boston, New York City, Paris) and
REMOTE | Full-time

Datadog is a monitoring and tracing service for your infrastructure and
services. We build our own tsdb, distributed tracing tools, cutting edge
visualizations, and more. We love shipping great experiences for customers
just like us and are growing fast!

We're mostly Go, Python, and React, on AWS, and moving to k8s.

We're looking for people who can build systems at scale as we process
trillions of events per day. Let us know if that's you!

[https://www.datadoghq.com/jobs-
engineering/?gh_src=ywmco2h41](https://www.datadoghq.com/jobs-
engineering/?gh_src=ywmco2h41)

------
bitfarmproject
BITFARM | FRONT-END DEVELOPER | Eastern Europe / Remote | Competitive Payment

Bitfarm is in process of being incorporated in Switzerland. As a Swiss Fintech
company we will be serving major banks in Europe with a unique derivatives
trading platform software in the investment banking space.

SKILLSET WE ARE SEARCHING FOR: 1\. Excellent communication and interpersonal
skills; 2. University degree in software development; 3. Proven work
experience; 4. Self-driving work spirit

FRONT-END CORE DEVELOPER (SENIOR): AngularJS [required], REST-Service
[required], HTML5 [required], CSS [optional], Build-Processes [optional], i18
[optional]

We are looking forward to receiving your application under hiring@bitfarm.tech

------
zfeuers1
Shore Group | Data Scientist | Onsite | New York | Full Time | $110-$150k +
equity

Our team is building a suite of machine learning tools to help solve problems
in the life science space. This includes the classification of researchers and
physicians to their research assets, predicting the altruistic activities of
donors to non-for-profit foundations, and much more. We are looking for data
scientists who are not only interested in plugging data into a model, but also
taking a deep dive into the academic research world.

More info here: [https://www.shoregrp.com/data-
scientist](https://www.shoregrp.com/data-scientist)

------
thebrain
Toronto, Ontario, Canada | Achievers
[http://www.achievers.com](http://www.achievers.com) | ONSITE | Developers My
company has built a kick-ass employee recognition platform and we're looking
for people of all sorts, not just programmers. Please don't apply if you're a
jerk though, we don't hire assholes.

He are some of our current requisitions:

Android Software Engineer

Sr. Software Engineer

Sr. User Experience Designer

Staff Systems Administrator

Full details at
[https://social.icims.com/board/Achievers-2217.html?isd_sourc...](https://social.icims.com/board/Achievers-2217.html?isd_source=web&isd_pub=2494183)

------
EmmiOokla
Ookla (company behind speedtest)| Seattle, WA| iOS Engineer| Android Engineer|
C++ Engineer| Data Engineer| Full-time| REMOTE

We are hiring a number of roles, join a growing stable team! Ookla is a hard-
working, fun-loving team of passionate individuals (about 70) who have turned
a clever idea into a unique product and thriving business. Globally, millions
of tests are performed every day across the Speedtest apps on the web, desktop
and mobile apps - even on embedded routers! We are taking that speedtest data
and building transparent enterprise software. Join our team today!

[https://ookla.workable.com/](https://ookla.workable.com/)

~~~
bkircher
Hi there. Are you sure you do remote? Because the link doesn't show any remote
positions.

------
spyckie2
Terminal 1 | Technical Recruitment Consultant | Hong Kong | Full Time | Onsite
| Visa |

Terminal 1 is a full-service recruitment firm in Hong Kong bringing automation
and machine learning to recruitment. We're a group of technologists who are
working as 360 recruiters to help build tools that recruiters love to use.

We are expanding our office this year and welcome experienced recruiters to
join us! If you're looking for a progressive recruitment team that wants to
transform the recruiting industry, reach out and connect!

Apply at: [http://tty1.us/tty1-hackernews](http://tty1.us/tty1-hackernews) or
email: 3recruiting@terminal1.co

------
wilhempujar
Stacktical | Blockchain Engineer & Smart Contract Developer | Worldwide,
Paris, Tokyo | REMOTE, FULL TIME,
[https://stacktical.com/tge](https://stacktical.com/tge)

Do you want to build the future of performance failure, outage and downtime
compensation with us?

We're excited to welcome a Smart Contract Developer to the Stacktical team to
further accelerate the development of our decentralised service level
management platform on the Blockchain.

Our ambition?

Better align the interests of all application stakeholders in performance and
non-performance situations, using more efficient, more inclusive and fairer
Service Level Agreements (SLA) that don't need lawyers.

To achieve just that, our Decentralized SLA token, dubbed "DSLA", is designed
to compensate users upon service levels violations while rewarding providers
for their ability to maintain great service levels.

While we understand the emerging nature of the field and are open to
considering creative ways to achieve our objectives, we're seeking someone
with hands-on experience with Solidity Smart Contract development and
administration on the Ethereum Blockchain platform, ideally through a
combination of the Zeppelin framework, Oracles and the truffle tool.

To apply, please contact us at founders+me@stacktical.com with the subject
“Working at Stacktical”!

For more information about the DSLA Token Generation Event please join us on
Telegram at
[https://t.me/joinchat/GwbV2xHqt8JxK7zhV14bwA](https://t.me/joinchat/GwbV2xHqt8JxK7zhV14bwA)
(there’s a secret link to our white paper in the group)

Many thanks for taking the time to consider this position.

Keywords: Service Level Agreement, SLA, SLO, Quality of Service, QoS,
Compensation, Blockchain, Cryptocurrency, Ethereum, Solidity, Truffle,
Oracles, Smart Contracts, Bitcoin, Litecoin, DSLA, Stacktical, Microservices,
Javascript, Python, R, Predictive Analytics, Machine Learning, AI, DevOps,
Capacity Planning, Scalability, Performance, Load Testing

~~~
seishun
Is this a remote-only position?

------
rschmukler
Urbint | New York, NY | ONSITE | [https://urbint.com](https://urbint.com)

Urbint engineering is building a cutting-edge data ingestion and machine
learning pipeline for exposing the hidden intelligence within urban data.

We're looking for Senior Engineers to join our team. We use Haskell's
expressive type system to build distributed, concurrent, performant and safe
systems. Rust is also used for when systems level programming is of benefit.

[https://urbint.workable.com/j/34A767A49F](https://urbint.workable.com/j/34A767A49F)
or shoot me an email at ryan@urbint.com

------
micheldlebeau
ECS Digital | DevOps and CD Consultant | London, Edinburgh | Full-Time |
Onsite We help customers, from small to very large companies, improve their
CI/CD pipelines, migrate to the cloud, use configuration management, go
through their digital transformation, and more, across the UK and around the
world. You can read a bit more here: [https://www.ecs-digital.co.uk/what-we-
do/devops-and-continuo...](https://www.ecs-digital.co.uk/what-we-do/devops-
and-continuous-delivery) If that sounds like something you could see yourself
doing, email me at michel@ecs-digital.co.uk

------
muinc
M U INC | Software Engineer Summer Intern | Austin, TX | ONSITE

We are a small independent startup (fully funded by our MVP's proceeds)
focused on managing, enriching and presenting large and complex Energy Data.

We are looking for a Summer Software Engineer Intern that would come help us
build and grow our Data Platform.

We are levering a lot of the latest and coolest technologies (e.g. Kafka,
Docker/Kubernetes, Rust…) and you will be part of a highly technical team,
gaining invaluable experience.

We have a nice office in Downtown Austin, with a gym, treats and all... but
that's probably not the reason why you would love it :p At any rate, let's
talk! Email us at hello@m-u-inc.com

------
peterhunt
Smyte (YC W15) | San Francisco, CA | Full time | Onsite We're hiring for a
variety of technical roles at Smyte. Check out our "jobs repo" here:
[https://github.com/smyte/careers](https://github.com/smyte/careers)

Why Smyte?

* We stop the victimization of innocent people online.

* We are the highest-quality product in this space.

* We have a seemingly endless supply of interesting technical problems and not enough people to work on them all.

* We have the strongest team tackling this problem (founded by ex FB and Google engineers working on spam and fraud, and I was part of the original React.js team)

* We offer competitive salary, benefits, and equity.

------
jysung100
Jido Maps | Computer Vision Engineer / SLAM Engineer | SF Bay Area / New York
City | ONSITE / REMOTE | Full-time

At Jido Maps, we are building maps that will support the next generation of
digital experience. We are looking for a self-motivated person interested in
bringing state-of-the-art computer vision technology to the real world. You
will join a fast-paced startup and should be ready to take on a leadership
role in our growing team.

Here is a link to more job descriptions ->
[https://angel.co/jido/jobs](https://angel.co/jido/jobs)

We are hiring

* Computer Vision Engineer

* SLAM (Localization and Mapping) Engineer

* Computer Vision Researcher

------
techpd
PagerDuty | San Francisco | Toronto | Remote

PagerDuty is reliable Digital Operations Management for over 10,000
organizations. We are helping Engineers and other professionals resolve
problems with their IT systems as quickly as possible. We're backed by some of
the Valley’s best investors, including Y Combinator, Andreessen Horowitz,
Bessemer Venture Partners, Accel Partners, Baseline Ventures, and Harrison
Metal. We're based in San Francisco with offices in Seattle, Toronto, Sydney,
and London. PagerDuty is used by thousands of customers globally, from Fortune
500 companies to startups.

We're hiring for a number of roles:

Principal Engineer, APIs and Developer Platforms San Francisco, Remote
[https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K37000004dII...](https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K37000004dIIFEA2)

Senior Software Engineer San Francisco, Toronto, Remote
[https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K3700000972s...](https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K3700000972ssEAA)

Senior Software Engineer, Analytics Toronto, San Francisco
[https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K370000073FA...](https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K370000073FAHEA2)

Database Engineer Toronto
[https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K37000008p93...](https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K37000008p93CEAQ)

Senior Android Engineer San Francisco, Remote
[https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K37000009GHs...](https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K37000009GHsZEAW)

Application Security Engineer San Francisco
[https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K37000008hoH...](https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K37000008hoH8EAI)

------
asd33313131
Leif Technologies, Inc. | Software Engineers | NYC | ONSITE |
[https://leif.org](https://leif.org) | Full-time

We are solving the student debt crisis with income-based finance.

Full-stack or backend

We did a major deal with a YC company called Lambda School last year
([https://www.benzinga.com/pressreleases/17/10/b10216154/leif-...](https://www.benzinga.com/pressreleases/17/10/b10216154/leif-
and-lambda-school-sign-an-estimated-20-million-multi-year-agreeme)), a deal
that actually originated from an HN thread!

Plz email team@leif.org - we love you!

------
autarch
ActiveState Software Inc. | Vancouver, BC | Remote | Full time |
[https://www.activestate.com/](https://www.activestate.com/)

I'm hiring for the team I manage. We're building the back end an ambitious
language distribution platform so that no engineer ever has to suffer
dependency hell again.

We're mostly using Go, with Perl for scripting, Docker, Kubernetes, Mesos,
CircleCI, and other useful tools.

Please apply at [https://www.activestate.com/careers#op-243215-senior-
develop...](https://www.activestate.com/careers#op-243215-senior-developer).

------
eande
Neato Robotics | Hardware & Software Engineering | Bay Area | Full Time

Neato Robotics designs robots for the home to improve people’s lives, allowing
them to spend less time doing household chores and more time on the things
they love. Neato drives innovation with intelligent laser navigation, mapping,
smart home connectivity, and superior cleaning technologies.

We are developing our next generation object detection and AI robotics
platform and are expanding our R&D team.

[https://www.neatorobotics.com/company/career-
opportunities](https://www.neatorobotics.com/company/career-opportunities)

------
lahw
RhythmOne | Data Scientist | Paris, France | Full Time | ONSITE

RhythmOne provides streamlined, transparent connections between advertisers
and audiences through a combination of differentiated supply, innovative
technology and data-driven insights. Our end-to-end platform provides more
direct, efficient and effective connections, driving ROI for advertisers and
publisher.

We are looking for a Data Scientist for our French office in Paris. If you
have experience building predictive models at large scale (4TB+ per day) and
in NLP problems, shoot me an email at ycarbonne@rhythmone.com with your resume
and add "HN" in the title.

------
skyraider
LedgerX - All ONSITE in Manhattan, New York City. We are the first US-based
CFTC-approved physically-settled bitcoin derivatives exchange and
clearinghouse. We have been operating since October 2017 and are growing fast.
We only allow eligible contract participants (institutional investors and/or
high net worth individuals), so it's a really interesting chance to address an
otherwise unserved market.

VP Engineering - Coordinate implementation of new product features; fix high-
context issues; maintain context on architecture/scaling concerns; review
changes to our python/c/c++/reactjs stack.

Email zach@ledgerx.com

------
joshandrews
Spare Labs | Vancouver, Canada | Full-time ONSITE |
[https://sparelabs.com](https://sparelabs.com)

Hiring:

    
    
      * Back End/Algorithms Developer
      * Front End Developer
    

We are a small but growing team passionate about transportation and the shift
toward autonomous vehicles! We are accelerating the shift towards efficient
mobility by enabling anyone to launch a smart transportation network in one
click. Since launching the Spare Platform, we are now working with some of the
largest transportation operators and transportation agencies in the world.

Stack: Node, React Native, React

Contact: josh@sparelabs.com

------
songc
Songspace | Full Time | Remote OK
[https://songspace.com](https://songspace.com) Songspace is looking to hire
developers to join our team to continue to make the music industry better. You
will be joining our team of 3 remote developers to implement cutting edge
collaboration features in the music industry. While the position is remote
friendly, the main office is located in Nashville, TN, USA.

We are currently hiring for:

\- Senior Ember.JS Engineer

\- Senior React Native Engineer

\- Data Developer/Architect

To apply visit
[https://songspace.workable.com/](https://songspace.workable.com/)

------
pushkargaikwad
AeroLeads | RoR Developer | Bengaluru, India | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://aeroleads.com](https://aeroleads.com) \- AeroLeads is a b2b web
prospecting and lead generation software.

We are a bootstrapped profitable startup, looking for a Ruby on Rails
developer with good understanding of Javascript and front-end frameworks like
React. You will be extending features of our current product and building new
features revolving around sales and data.

Please email me at "pushkar at aeroleads.com" or "careers at aeroleads.com"
with your GitHub profile URL and other relevant work.

------
axvk
Vimbly | New York, NY | Remote full time within 5 hour time difference of New
York, onsite, and onsite interns
[https://www.vimbly.net](https://www.vimbly.net)

Position: Node Developer - With MySQL.

Vimbly has a portfolio of companies with a range of all sizes. We take pride
in matching developers with projects where they'll be able to utilize their
strengths and can continue learning.

Hiring process - Resume, 20 min phone interview, 1 hour technical interview
with a coding exercise, in-office/remote interview.

Email dev-recruiting@vimbly.com and include HN + the position you're applying
for in the subject line.

------
mertens
CrazyGames | Operations and Product Manager | Leuven, Belgium | Full-time |
Onsite

CrazyGames, a browser games company based in Leuven (Belgium), is looking for
an Operations and Product Manager. As our Operations and Product Manager you
will enter right into the core of a small but fast-growing tech company with a
highly skilled and educated team of 4 people.

Full info here:
[https://www.crazygames.com/jobs](https://www.crazygames.com/jobs)

CrazyGames is a browser games platform reaching more than 10 million people
per month. We are self-funded, profitable, and growing by more than 100% per
year.

------
rizz0
Poki — [http://jobs.poki.com](http://jobs.poki.com) | Amsterdam | Onsite |
Full-Time

Poki is an online playground with 30 million users around the world. With a
team of 25 we build a web game platform that helps game developers achieve
success, and brings fun games to kids of all ages around the world.

We’re a bootstrapped company where development, data and design come together.

We are looking for: • Senior Front-End Developer -
[http://jobs.poki.com/senior-front-end-
developer/en](http://jobs.poki.com/senior-front-end-developer/en)

• Senior Back-end Developer / DevOps Engineer - [http://jobs.poki.com/back-
end-devops-developer/en](http://jobs.poki.com/back-end-devops-developer/en)

• Full-Stack Web Developer - [http://jobs.poki.com/full-stack-web-
developer/en](http://jobs.poki.com/full-stack-web-developer/en)

• Senior Product Designer - [http://jobs.poki.com/senior-product-
designer/en](http://jobs.poki.com/senior-product-designer/en)

• Senior Interaction Designer - [http://jobs.poki.com/senior-interaction-
designer/en](http://jobs.poki.com/senior-interaction-designer/en)

• Lead Data Scientist - [http://jobs.poki.com/lead-data-
scientist/en](http://jobs.poki.com/lead-data-scientist/en)

#Stack: Go, Node, React, Redux, Kubernetes, Docker, Microservices, Prometheus,
Google Cloud Platform.

We believe in giving smart and creative people the freedom and autonomy to do
great work.

Apply: [http://jobs.poki.com](http://jobs.poki.com) Engineering & Culture:
[http://blog.poki.com](http://blog.poki.com) Website:
[http://poki.com/](http://poki.com/)

------
Hotjar_Rec
Hotjar is a young startup that embraces remote working and personal
development.

Hotjar's culture is driven by transparency, respect, open discussion,
collaboration and blunt and direct feedback. Currently we are hiring for:

Hotjar | DevOps Engineer (Europe) | Remote |
[https://careers.hotjar.com/o/devops-engineer-
europe](https://careers.hotjar.com/o/devops-engineer-europe)

More information about all roles, the company and our culture can be found on
our careers page: [http://careers.hotjar.com/](http://careers.hotjar.com/)

------
lzucchetti
Senior UX Designer opportunity | Airteam | Sydney, Australia | Onsite | Full
time permanent | No visa sponsorship available | Competitive salary

=== How this role fits into our team ===

Our UX Designers work through all stages of our design process to create
usable and engaging digital products and services. You anticipate and plan
activities to achieve desired project outcomes and goals. You use interaction
design methods and bring together user needs, business objectives and tech
considerations to arrive at a valuable experience and feasible solutions. You
enjoy facilitating workshops and running user-centered activities to
understand users, identify measures of success and explore and test ideas. You
are comfortable navigating ambiguity and bring a practical approach to solving
problems. You bring the team on a journey and create a shared vision of what’s
being designed. You document UX insights and designs through reports,
sketches, user flows, sitemaps, wireframes, interactive prototypes and
confidently present and share with developers, visual designers and clients.

Job ad: [https://airteam.com.au/senior-ux-
designer](https://airteam.com.au/senior-ux-designer)

=== How to apply ===

We prefer applications come directly to us so you can introduce yourself and
tell us about why you think this is the role for you. You can apply by
emailing your resume and personal introduction to Laura, our Head of Crew and
Culture - laura [at] airteam.com.au.

Our hiring process is simple: introduce yourself, if we see there's a skills
and experience match we'll have a chat and get to know each other. If we both
like what we are hearing, there will be a behavioral interview before making
an offer to join us.

=== About Airteam ===

We’re a design and tech studio in Sydney, Australia, building digital
products, native apps, web apps and websites. We’re a passionate group of
experienced professionals, with a desire to realise positive outcomes and
bring meaningful ideas into the world. We have a smart and diverse team that
includes, Researchers, UX/UI Designers, Business Analysts, Full Stack
Developers, Technical Leads and Scrum Masters.

------
nsamuell
Pathgather | [http://pathgather.com](http://pathgather.com) \- ONSITE - New
York, NY (NYC) At Pathgather, we believe that the best learning experiences at
work are the ones powered by employees. Our enterprise learning platform is
used by some of the largest companies in the world like Capital One, HP, Visa
and Qualcomm to help their employees find great learning content from any
source, share knowledge with their peers, and track their progress towards
career goals - and we've wrapped it all up into an experience that employees
actually love to use.

We're expanding our product and engineering teams and are looking for an
experienced product manager and QA engineer to join us to help make enterprise
learning better.

See the job posts below for details:

* GOLANG (DATA) ENGINEER: [https://jobs.lever.co/pathgather/410b41e7-5f8e-4a8b-ad64-80f...](https://jobs.lever.co/pathgather/410b41e7-5f8e-4a8b-ad64-80f15ab3a888?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

* SENIOR QA ENGINEER: [https://jobs.lever.co/pathgather/425afbc5-29dd-42b9-a060-ba5...](https://jobs.lever.co/pathgather/425afbc5-29dd-42b9-a060-ba54f92839f4?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

* FRONTEND ENGINEER: [https://jobs.lever.co/pathgather/8a543314-5444-468c-85ce-3ed...](https://jobs.lever.co/pathgather/8a543314-5444-468c-85ce-3ede0320f0af?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

* BACKEND ENGINEER: [https://jobs.lever.co/pathgather/e700098b-b552-4b10-a5a5-e0e...](https://jobs.lever.co/pathgather/e700098b-b552-4b10-a5a5-e0e1e49a4154?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

* PRODUCT MANAGER: [https://jobs.lever.co/pathgather/0b5baaca-50b4-414e-95b2-927...](https://jobs.lever.co/pathgather/0b5baaca-50b4-414e-95b2-9277020d2bbe?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Thanks!

------
l_perrin
Front (YC S14) | Software Engineers | San Francisco, CA and Paris, France |
ONSITE | FULL-TIME | VISA

At Front, we're redefining work communication and collaboration with our
shared inbox for teams. Front brings all of your communication channels
(email, Facebook, Twitter, Twilio SMS, live chat etc.) into one place, so you
can triage and assign messages, have internal conversations around them, and
even sync work across other apps you use from Salesforce to GitHub, without
ever leaving your inbox. Today, over 2,500 companies rely on Front to power
their communications, and we're just getting started.

We are hiring for software engineers across all parts of the stack. Apply at
[https://frontapp.com/jobs#openings](https://frontapp.com/jobs#openings) or
email us at jobs@frontapp.com.

Our next chapter: Announcing our $66 million Series B round
[https://frontapp.com/blog/2018/01/24/our-next-chapter-
announ...](https://frontapp.com/blog/2018/01/24/our-next-chapter-
announcing-66-million-series-b/)

Forbes: How Front Founder Mathilde Collin Raised $66 Million From Sequoia In
Five Days [https://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2018/01/24/this-
foun...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2018/01/24/this-founder-
raised-66-million-in-5-days/#48be372d405f)

Front product roadmap [https://trello.com/b/kZsVVrc8/front-product-
roadmap](https://trello.com/b/kZsVVrc8/front-product-roadmap)

Transparency at work [https://medium.com/@collinmathilde/transparency-at-work-
how-...](https://medium.com/@collinmathilde/transparency-at-work-how-open-
should-you-be-669cfa680ae8)

20 Female Founded Startups to Join in 2018 [https://angel.co/job-
collections/20-female-founded-startups-...](https://angel.co/job-
collections/20-female-founded-startups-to-join-in-2018)

------
second_comet
iHealth | Full-time onsite | Singapore | Visa sponsorship We are looking for
Frontend Developer | Backend Developer | Mobile Developer to expand our team.
Tech stack is Node.js, React, Redux, RxJs, React-Native, GraphQL, Flow,
Typescript.

You can apply by sending your resume to cheewei.toeh@ihealthlabs.com and do
highlight about your previous projects/Git hub account/ Stackoverflow account

Benefit: Partially subsided breakfast Free high quality fruits Better
insurance coverage Development using MacBook Pro Work and Life balance
Friendly environment Flexi working hours Office located and centre of business
district

~~~
gourabmi
Are you hiring for US as well ? I have experience working with the iHealth
Cloud and Glucometers.

------
sferik
Breaker is a social podcast software company. Learn more at
[https://www.breaker.audio/i/about](https://www.breaker.audio/i/about).

We are currently looking to hire two people:

1\. A full-time senior iOS developer, preferably ONSITE in San Francisco, but
open to REMOTE.

2\. A part-time community manager, starting at ~10 hours per week, with an
opportunity to scale with the company. REMOTE friendly. Must love podcasts.

More information at
[https://www.breaker.audio/i/jobs](https://www.breaker.audio/i/jobs).

Please send inquiries to jobs@breaker.audio

~~~
thetalkingcode
Community manager role isn't listed on your job page.

------
curuinor
STRIVR | Menlo Park, CA and Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE and REMOTE, apply at
[http://www.strivr.com/careers](http://www.strivr.com/careers)

We’re looking to add new team members who are ready to hustle, solve difficult
problems with cutting edge technology, and leave a lasting impact. Get in on
the ground floor of a technological revolution while working with some of the
best organizations in the world as they adopt VR into their daily lives.

Apply at [http://www.strivr.com/careers](http://www.strivr.com/careers)

~~~
gadhithya
The link provided does not work. Is there another way to apply?

~~~
http_418
I managed to find these two URLs on my browser history from when the link
worked (hope it helps):

[http://www.strivr.com/careers/software-
engineer](http://www.strivr.com/careers/software-engineer)

[http://www.strivr.com/careers/sse](http://www.strivr.com/careers/sse)

------
ankit428
Uber | Palo Alto or San Francisco HQ | Full-Time, Onsite

As a member of the Data Platform Engineering team, you will be doing just
that- building and scaling a data workflow platform that enables reliable,
trustworthy, and approachable data delivered to thousands of Uber employees.
Your software will deliver, model, curate, data that powers core data
platforms at Uber.

Stack: Python, Java and other homegrown services.

We are looking for upto two mid-level to senior software engineers to join our
team.

To learn more or apply, feel free to drop me a line with subject 'HN - Who's
Hiring' at amody+hn-april-2018(at)<company-name>(dot)com

------
biastoact
QuotWizard | Backend Engineer | Full-time | On-Site Seattle, Sacramento, or
Denver | [http://quotewizard.com](http://quotewizard.com)

We're looking for three (3) reporting and analytics focused engineers. We are
on an Azure and .NET stack so the more SQL Server, Power BI, and C# you know
the better, but we'll take people coming out of other software stacks as well.

Company is very successful, boot strapped from $0 to over $100 Million in
revenue and growing very quickly. Still a great startup culture and a lot of
future opportunity.

careers@quotewizard.com and mention Hacker News

------
haskellandchill
Publicis Media | Mid-Level and Senior Data Engineer | NYC | Full time | ONSITE
| $100-120k, $140-180k

We are a growing adtech agency in Lower Manhattan with lots of data. Data
Engineers at Publicis build workflows on AWS to process batch or real-time
data. As an example scheduling weekly or nightly Spark runs on EMR to read CSV
data from S3. Our core languages for implementation are Python, Scala, Java,
and Ruby. Experience with data engineering is required for the role, around 2
years for mid-level and more for senior. Please email
sandy.vanderbleek@publicismedia.com to apply directly. Thanks!

------
remyp
MailControl | DevOps/Application Developer hybrid | Chicago, IL (Wicker Park)
| ONSITE Full-time | [https://mailcontrol.net](https://mailcontrol.net)

MailControl (mailcontrol.net) is a cyber security company that protects
enterprises from the threats presented by emails with embedded tracking code
("spymail").

We're a small startup looking for a generalist who is strong on either DevOps
or application development and is willing to chip in and learn both.
Experience with C#, AWS, and Chef preferred.

To apply (or ask questions), please email careers@mailcontrol.net.

------
madsvj
Company42 | Senior Lead Developer Automation | Copenhagen, Denmark | Full Time
| ONSITE

URL: [https://thehub.dk/jobs/senior-lead-developer-
automation](https://thehub.dk/jobs/senior-lead-developer-automation)

We help inventors getting through with their inventions, ultimately helping
saving lifes, the planet and helping humanity moving faster.

We are looking for a Senior Lead Developer for our Danish office in Copenhagen
to take our platform from start-up to enterprise. Ideally you have experience
with this process, python, django and agile team management.

------
jayzalowitz
Capital One | Data Platform Engineer, Site Reliability Engineer, Engineering
Manager, Software Engineer, Data Scientist, Product Manager, Machine Learning,
Cloud Architect | New York, NY, Washington Dc, Richmond VA, San Francisco, CA
| ONSITE

Capital One is having a bit of a hiring spree for the new year. We are solving
a lot of difficult difficult engineering problems across several parts of
Capital One, and we would love you to apply to work with us. Seriously, give
our jobs listings a look to see!

Apply here: [http://rolp.co/Uyp6c](http://rolp.co/Uyp6c)

------
klenwell
FormulaFolios | Full-Stack Rails Developer | Costa Mesa, CA | ONSITE Full-Time
| $80k-100k

FormulaFolio Investments (FFI) is a private money manager serving individual
investors, non-profits, and corporate retirement plans. We're a profitable
self-funded company looking for an attentive Rails developer to help lead
development on a new Rails fintech project.

This is an ONSITE position so you need to be able to interview at our Costa
Mesa office.

For more information or to apply:
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/172538](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/172538)

------
npelly
Zoox (Autonomous Mobility) | Foster City, CA | Generalist SWE | Infra Software
Engineers | Android Engineers | Front-end Engineers | Full-time | ONSITE |
VISA

Zoox is building a fleet of autonomous vehicles.

Zoox is hiring across a range of roles - from Manufacturing Engineers to
Machine Learning experts. See
[https://jobs.lever.co/zoox](https://jobs.lever.co/zoox) for the full menu.

I am hiring manager for teams needing Generalist SWEs, Infra Software
Engineers, Android Engineers & Front-end Engineers. For these roles you can
contact me direct at npelly(at)zoox.com.

------
Flemlord
FinFolio | Denver, CO | FULLSTACK ENGINEER, All Levels | Onsite, Full-time |
Apply: finfolio-fnfl0471@applications.recruiterbox.com

FinFolio | Denver, CO | VP, DEVELOPMENT | Onsite, Full-time | Apply: finfolio-
fnfl0238@applications.recruiterbox.com

Stack: C#, SQL, React, Redux

Seeking passionate developers who want to work in an early-stage startup
environment. We are a young startup that is trying to simplify wealth
management for professional financial advisers. Looking for full stack
engineers plus a vp or dev manager to take over from our CEO/CTO (me). Email
me directly with questions: mattabar ... finfolio.com. Thx!

------
cottonseed
Hail @ Broad Institute of MIT and Harvard | Software Engineer / Senior /
Principal | Boston, MA | ONSITE, [https://hail.is](https://hail.is),
SALARY:$80k-200k

The Broad Institute of MIT and Harvard was launched in 2004 to improve human
health by using genomics to advance our understanding of the biology and
treatment of human disease, and to help lay the groundwork for a new
generation of therapies.

The Hail team's mission is to build tools to enable rapid analysis and
exploration of biological datasets (100s of TB and tripling yearly). We are
committed to open science and everything we do is open source. We currently
develop in Scala, Spark, Python and C/C++ but will use any tools we need to
get the job done. Come help us build the future of big scientific data
analysis.

We have multiple positions open:

1\. We're looking for skilled senior/principal engineers who have a solid
CS/engineering background, can quickly write clear, correct code and have
experience working on large, complex projects.

2\. We have an opening for an ML engineer. Solid CS/engineering background a
must. Experience with modern deep learning frameworks (e.g. TensorFlow) and
deep learning models required. Experience with Bayesian methods a plus.
Experience with RNAseq data analysis a plus.

3\. We have an opening for a distributed systems engineer. Help design the
architecture that will allow to derive scientific insights from petabyte-scale
datasets now and scale 3x/year for the foreseeable future.

4\. We have an opening for an engineer to support the Genome Aggregation
Database (gnomAD) project. gnomAD is among the most comprehensive catalogues
of human genetic variation in the world, and one of the largest genetic
datasets. Analysis results are shared publicly and have had sweeping impact on
biomedical research and the clinical diagnosis of genetic disorders. See
gnomad.broadinstitute.org.

You don't need experience in biology or our particular technologies. We work
in a highly multi-disciplinary environment (with software engineers,
biologists, bioinformaticians, doctors, operations and mathematicians). Self-
improvement is a fundamental part of our culture. You must be excited to be
challenged and learn new things.

I'm the hiring manager. Get in touch with me directly if you have any
questions: cseed@broadinstitute.org.

You can learn more about the project here:
[https://hail.is/](https://hail.is/)

------
rafanascimento
Possible | SENIOR DEVELOPER - PHP | Full-Time | ON SITE

Hey Drupal developers out there! Were you planning to relocate to Europe and
work in one of the most beautiful cities, in Budapest? What about coming and
working for the company that have just achieved the Global Select status as an
Acquia Partner in 2018? If that sounds good to you, please get in touch with
us here, or apply directly on the link below:
[http://bit.ly/drupal_budapest](http://bit.ly/drupal_budapest) We’re looking
forward to having a chat with you!

------
patrick_vbn
Van Belle Nursery | Angualar Web Developer | Abbotsford, BC, Canada | ONSITE
Fulltime

We are a plant nursery that has been developing custom software for over a
decade. We have a small programming team of 3-5 people writing a ERP
customized for live inventory and our just-in-time shipping process. We have a
desktop client, web apps and Android apps.

We want to update some existing internal apps from AngularJS to Angular, write
some new internal apps and grow our web presence for existing customers and
ecommerce.

Apply via email to hr@vanbelle.com.

[https://vanbelle.com](https://vanbelle.com)

------
dberz
Parsley Health | Engineering - All Levels | React/Redux, Node, Python, AWS |
Full-Time | NYC

Parsley Health is an ambitious, mission-driven team that’s reinventing primary
medical care to help people live healthier lives.

Ideal engineering candidates will demonstrate both technical (data-pipelines,
ML, HIPAA) and experiential (physical space interactions, delight consumer
facing UX) prowess.

Email us at jobs@parsleyhealth.com or browse open roles here:
[https://www.parsleyhealth.com/company/#careers](https://www.parsleyhealth.com/company/#careers)

------
courtneypowell
Keller Williams Realty International | Remote option for Engineers/QA/DEVOPS,
Onsite for all other positions | Austin,TX | $100 - 200k (base) + profit
sharing depending on role

I'm looking to fill several Consumer product positions at Keller Williams
Realty International (corporate not an individual broker :)). I'm building a
brand new consumer team that will build a new consumer mobile and web
experience in the near term. KW is the largest real estate company in the
world, with the most agents, and greatest production volume.

This will be an opportunity to make a very large impact in the real estate
space, and see your work used by millions of people right from the start.

All product positions are located in Austin, Texas (relocation an option). KW
has AMAZING benefits, including a 6% 401K match, generous vacay, flex hours,
and a profit-sharing program that has paid out over 30% of employee's base
salary for the last few years.

Here's a few positions we are hiring for, but we're also looking for several
mid-level and senior product managers, mobile and SWE.

I will personally review your resume and take part in the final decision
making for each Consumer position. __Email me your resume directly at
courtney.powell@kw.com.

Product Line Director- Agent (also looking for a PLD for Consumer Products)
[https://keller-williams.careerplug.com/jobs/754860/apps/new](https://keller-
williams.careerplug.com/jobs/754860/apps/new)

UX Designer- [https://keller-
williams.careerplug.com/jobs/708491/apps/new](https://keller-
williams.careerplug.com/jobs/708491/apps/new)

Software Architect-[https://keller-
williams.careerplug.com/jobs/708578/apps/new](https://keller-
williams.careerplug.com/jobs/708578/apps/new)

React Dev- [https://keller-
williams.careerplug.com/jobs/755407/apps/new](https://keller-
williams.careerplug.com/jobs/755407/apps/new)

------
cleanbrowsing
CleanBrowsing | Remote | Contract, Maybe full time

CleanBrowsing is building a safe, fast & easy to use DNS-based parental
control solution for families, parents and schools. We already offer a free
Anycast DNS available on our site:
[https://cleanbrowsing.org](https://cleanbrowsing.org) and we are expanding
it.

Looking to fill a few positions:

    
    
      * PHP Frontend developer
      * Frontend designer (HTML, CSS - PHP a plus)
      * C developer
    

We don't have a career page up yet, but if interested, email us at
cleanbrowsing@noc.org so we can chat.

------
dennyabraham
Kin.com | Ruby Developer | Chicago, IL | ONSITE

We're an insurance startup fixing the $100B home insurance industry with
modern technology and big data techniques. We are looking for experienced Ruby
developers to join our team who are:

* Fast learners.

* Comfortable in a Startup environment. Either have worked for a startup or have other comparable experience.

* Professional developers with a minimum of 5 years of experience.

* Experienced with Rails.

* Have FinTech experience (a plus but not required)

We offer competitive salaries including health insurance and stock options and
believe in a productive work-life balance. If you're interested, contact us at
dev-jobs@kin.com

------
ksowocki
Gitcoin ( [https://gitcoin.co](https://gitcoin.co) ) | Software Engineer(s) -
Frontend and Full Stack | Remote |
[https://gitcoin.co/about#jobs](https://gitcoin.co/about#jobs) |
[https://gitcoin.co/explorer](https://gitcoin.co/explorer)

Gitcoin pushes open source forward. Gitcoin is a toolbox of Ethereum-based
smart-contracts that help open source repo maintainers fund, incentivize, and
manage work in Open Source Software.

------
jenniferlum
Forge.AI | Junior Artificial Intelligence (AI) Engineer | Boston / Cambridge |
Full Time | Onsite

Forge.AI is solving one of hardest challenges in AI - how to capture and
transform the world’s unstructured information into codified event streams
that are specifically designed for use and consumption by intelligent
machines.

We are looking for a talented Junior AI Engineer to join our team:
[https://www.forge.ai/job-listing-junior-artificial-
intellige...](https://www.forge.ai/job-listing-junior-artificial-intelligence-
ai-engineer)

Contact: info@forge.ai

------
anf
Sigma ([https://sig.ma](https://sig.ma)) | Millbrae, California | full-time |
ONSITE / VISA | Software Engineers, Designers, Marketing Director

We're bringing memberships, certificates, licenses, and credentials into the
connected era via a platform built on Scala, GraphQL, and React.

More info: [https://angel.co/sigma-certified/jobs/130819-software-
engine...](https://angel.co/sigma-certified/jobs/130819-software-engineer)

contact eng-apply@sig.ma or andrey@sig.ma with questions

------
creyes
Vaporware | Software Developer | Full-Stack or Front End | Raleigh, NC | Full
Time | ONSITE

Vaporware is a development consultancy based out of Raleigh, NC. We're a full
stack shop specializing in Ruby on Rails but we've done a lot of React work
recently and are looking to hire for either. We're a small team of passionate
designers and developers helping clients take their ideas to market as fast as
possible.

Email me carl@vaporwa.re or visit our job posting
[https://vaporware.breezy.hr/](https://vaporware.breezy.hr/)

------
sedan07
FiveAI autonomous vehicles | DevOps Engineer | ONSITE | Cambridge, Bristol or
Edinburgh UK

FiveAI is a fast growing start-up developing software for self-driving
vehicles.

Ideal experience would be:

* Linux administration expertise (ideally CentOS/Ubuntu/CoreOS)

* Configuration management (i.e. Chef/Puppet)

* Strong programming skills (any language)

* Networking protocols (Layer 2 - 7)

* Virtualisation technologies (including containers)

* Logging and monitoring tools (i.e. Elasticsearch)

Other valuable experience:

* Deploying and running HPC clusters

* Job schedulers and scaling (i.e. Kubernetes)

* Experience with Terraform and any other HashiCorp tools

Could be based in any one of our offices in Cambridge, Bristol or Edinburgh

Please apply at: C70C46498D@jobs.workablemail.com

------
scanr
London, UK | Investec
([https://www.investec.co.uk](https://www.investec.co.uk)) | Fintech | Junior
Developer | Full Time | Onsite | Contract or Perm

Join us in creating fintech products to help businesses grow.

We're using C# and .NET Core 2.0 on the backend and React, TypeScript and MobX
on the frontend.

If you love programming and would like an entertaining job with smart and
friendly colleagues, lots to learn and a wide variety of challenges, please
get in touch. You can email me personally at jamie.mccrindle@investec.co.uk.

We can’t sponsor visas, unfortunately.

------
coryfoo
Windfall Data | Sr Data Engineer, Sr Backend Engineer, Data Scientist | SF |
ONSITE

At Windfall, our goal is to determine the net worth of every person in the
world. Its a super hard problem with broad applications.

Our team is super small and every new hire will have the ability to make a
huge impact!

We're looking for a couple of senior backend/data engineers to help build our
infrastructure and enhance our data pipeline.

We are also looking for an experience data scientist to help ensure that we're
delivering the highest quality data we can provide.

If you're interested, send a message to cory@windfalldata.com

------
steejk
TrustFlight | Senior iOS & Full Stack Developers | Warwick, UK

TrustFlight is creating the next generation of Aviation record keeping using
Blockchain and Machine learning. Using in-aircraft hardware and fused data, we
are automating a currently disconnected and paper-based process used by
airlines and pilots across the world.

We are looking for developers to join our engineering team and lead the
development of our client applications.

More information can be found at
[https://trustflight.io](https://trustflight.io)

To apply, get in touch at jobs@trustflight.io

------
YuriNiyazov
Academia.edu | Full Stack Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Onsite

Academia.edu is addressing two problems:

\- Open access. The goal here is to put every academic pdf ever written on the
internet, available for free.

\- Robustness. The goal here is to produce a set of signals around any given
academic paper that indicate how robust the paper’s claims and findings are.

It has emerged over the last few years that 65-90% of the academic literature
is not reproducible. What this means is that if you try to reproduce the
experiments described in a paper, 65-90% of the time you will not get the same
findings. This is known as "the reproducibility crisis”. Peer review is not a
robustness filter; we need a separate filter to indicate robustness.

With regard to open access, Academia allows academics to upload papers to
Academia, and make them freely available. Academics have uploaded about 19
million pdfs to Academia.edu. About 30 million people come to Academia each
month to access and share papers.

With regard to robustness, we think the way to build a robustness layer on top
of papers is a) to mine the existing graph of citations for commentary and (b)
crowd-source commentary/peer review from the academic community.

Academia has built a recommendation system which is the basis of our approach
to (b), and a citation graph infrastructure that is the basis of our approach
to (a). We believe that addressing robustness is a challenge and an
opportunity. We need mission-driven engineers to come and help us.

We have raised $33 million from Tencent, Khosla Ventures, Spark Capital, and
True Ventures. The company is profitable off a premium subscription model.
Bijan Sabet from Spark Capital writes "We believe open science is really
important. We believe Academia.edu is going to have a profound impact on the
world."

We are looking to hire full stack software engineers. Technologies we use
include Ruby, Rails, Postgres, DynamoDB, React. Our office is in downtown San
Francisco. For more information, visit
[http://academia.edu/hiring](http://academia.edu/hiring).

If you are interested to learn more, please email Yuri Niyazov at yuri [at]
academia.edu

------
pastelsky
Urban Ladder | E-Commerce | Multiple Engineering Positions | Onsite |
Bangalore, India | Full Time

Urban Ladder is a tech-powered furniture retailer in India.

After leading online furniture retailing, we are now rapidly expanding to
offline retail as well.

Positions:

* Front-end Engineers (midlevel) — React, ES6/7/8, Core JS, CSS3, HTML5

([http://tiny.cc/ul-jobs-frontend](http://tiny.cc/ul-jobs-frontend))

* DevOps Engineers — AWS, CI/CD, HTTP/2, Docker, K8s

([http://tiny.cc/ul-jobs-devops](http://tiny.cc/ul-jobs-devops))

* Backend Engineers — Ruby (RoR, Grape), Go, Java, Microservices

([http://tiny.cc/ul-jobs-backend](http://tiny.cc/ul-jobs-backend))

* iOS Engineers — Swift, React Native, Unity

([http://tiny.cc/ul-jobs-ios](http://tiny.cc/ul-jobs-ios))

To have a glimpse of things we are up to, look under the hood of our mobile
website ([https://www.urbanladder.com](https://www.urbanladder.com)). We are
in process of transforming experiences across our web properties (including
desktop website) and that makes it an excellent time to join!

We are looking for programmers with high regards to clean, performant, and
secure code. In recent times, our team has invested a lot in shipping code
which adheres to the style guides and stringent code review process the team
has put in place. We need skilled developers who can leverage, or better
evolve, this ecosystem to deliver features in a fast-paced environment.

We are a lean and nimble team of engineers and believe in working with right
tools to deliver our best. We have an excellent professional learning
environment for people who want to grow at an accelerated pace. We encourage
open source contributions from team members and are open to open sourcing
things we build.

Email at meenaxi.math@urbanladder.com with your resume (preferred) or apply
directly at the links above.

~~~
shbm
Any opportunities for summer internship?

------
caherrerapa
Nimbl3 www.nimbl3.com - ONSITE - Fulltime - Sponsor visa - Bangkok, Thailand |
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3)

We are a software development studio focused on building products for startups
of Asia Pacific Region and Europe. We work with startups from Austria,
Singapore, Indonesia, Thailand, Malaysia and Hong Kong in several vertical,
you won't get bored. Join us! Our clients are well-funded, recognised startups
and backed by early stage Alibaba investors, Ensogo, DeNA and 500 startups.
Senior Ruby on Rails Developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/37aa64fb?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/37aa64fb?locale=en)
Senior Android Developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/820c7cca?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/820c7cca?locale=en)
Lead Android Developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/8459614e?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/8459614e?locale=en)
Web and Mobile Product Manager
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/2eef1fa0?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/2eef1fa0?locale=en)
Front-end/Javascript Developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/d8f6b2c1?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/d8f6b2c1?locale=en)
Senior iOS developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/810d25a4?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/810d25a4?locale=en)
Internship - Software Development
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/66dd3961?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/66dd3961?locale=en)
Senior Software Developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/049ee05b?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/049ee05b?locale=en)

------
weedbase
Weedbase | weedbase.com | Technical Cofounder | Full-time | London, UK |
Onsite | 25% Equity

==Product==

Blaze a trail.

Weedbase is building an integrated ecommerce, logistics and payments platform
for the legalized US cannabis market ($9.7bn market in 2017).

==Role==

The ideal candidate is a full stack developer with experience of implementing
distributed systems designed to scale.

As Technical Cofounder you will have complete flexibility regarding the tech
stack.

==Application process==

Step1: Send CV to hi@weedbase.com and include links to GitHub repo / LinkedIn
/ Open Source projects you have worked on. Step 2: Meet for a coffee in
Central London.

------
justinsoong
LandmarksID | Senior/Lead Developer| Sydney, Australia | ONSITE | Full Time |
[https://www.landmarksid.com/](https://www.landmarksid.com/) | Kafka Ruby Go
NodeJS

LandmarksID is a mobile location intelligence platform that provides brands
and marketers location data insights on their customers real-world behaviours.

We're looking for Senior Developers with experience in building out Data
Pipelines and Analytics tools. Experience with geospatial data or
AdTech/Marketing Tech is a plus

~~~
justinsoong
Email justin@dovetailstudios.com

------
ivahuc
Operam: Full-stack Engineer | JavaScript, Node.js, React | Prague
(Czechia)/Bratislava (Slovakia) | Only for Engineers authorized to work in EU
| more info: [https://www.operam.com/jobs](https://www.operam.com/jobs)

Operam: Front-end Engineer | React, Redux | Prague (Czechia)/Bratislava
(Slovakia) | Only for Engineers authorized to work in EU | more info:
[https://www.operam.com/jobs](https://www.operam.com/jobs)

------
jeffburka
bevi | Boston, MA | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://www.bevi.co/](https://www.bevi.co/)

Our mission is to eliminate plastic bottles by making the best drinks
instantly available, using purified tap water and natural flavors. Since our
2015 launch, we have saved over 20 million bottles and cans from entering the
ecosystem. We’re a team of technology and design enthusiasts excited to take
on a stagnant industry. Bottled beverage distribution is expensive,
ineffective, and environmentally wasteful - and it hasn't changed
significantly in decades. We're entirely cutting out the traditional bottled
beverage supply chain, while taking point-of-use beverage creation to a new
level.

Full-stack software developer:
[https://bevicareers.workable.com/j/062BE7B89A](https://bevicareers.workable.com/j/062BE7B89A)

We are seeking great (or soon to-be great) software developers to build future
versions of our software. Our ideal candidate, while having their areas of
expertise, will not shy away from digging into any part of our stack: web UI,
backend, firmware, and mobile applications. We are a small and fun software
team in a fast growing hardware startup. Our customers love our product and
you will play a crucial role in making them even happier. If you love thinking
through new ideas and interactions, how to execute them in an innovative way
and have a deep respect for user experience, come join our team!

------
drp
Zillow Group / HotPads | Software Engineers, Dev Manager | San Francisco |
Full Time | On site only

We're hiring all sorts of product-oriented software engineers (with >=2 years
of experience) and senior software engineers: front end (node/react), back end
(Java), and full stack to build the present and future of rental housing
search. We're also hiring an ambitious hands-on full stack engineering manager
who is an expert in one or both of Java and React, and proficient in the
other.

Contact me at davidpe@zillowgroup.com

------
aclu
ACLU | NYC (preferred) or Remote | Full Time

The ACLU is hiring senior backend engineers to work on pivotal projects,
leading up to the 2020 presidential election. Now is the time to join the ACLU
to inform change, as protecting the civil liberties of American citizens has
never been more important than it is now. We will also be adding significantly
to our data team (data scientists and analysts) in the coming months. Data
roles are limited to NYC. Please email me with a resume for more information
...

Kenn Peters ptec_kp@aclu.org

------
morfys
WorkSpan | Senior/Junior Frontend/Backend/QA Engineer| SF Bay Area | ONSITE /
REMOTE | Full-time

WorkSpan is a well-funded startup in the enterprise SaaS space. We are
building a new type of business network that enables cross-enterprise business
processes and collaboration.

Our software stack consists of AngularJS, python,and the Google Cloud
Platform.

We are hiring Senior/Junior Frontend/Backend/QA Software Engineers in the SF
Bay Area. Remote work is also possible.

Contact:

derrick (at) workspan [dott] com for details

with subject: "job applicant: $your_name"

------
pbecotte
Narrativ | New York, NY | Distributed Systems Engineer | Onsite

Narrativ is moving search forward. Our AI-powered platform is transforming
content with our award-winning SmartLink technology. We’re democratizing
access to a $60bn pipeline while improving shopper utility.

[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/narrativcom/view/P_A...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/narrativcom/view/P_AAAAAADAAADFE_TBTpmGrr?trackingTag=hackerNews)

------
dominicatiban
iBAN Wallet | Mid/Senior Web Developer | Seville, Spain and London, UK |
REMOTE

Remote and/or onsite. We’re looking for somebody who can build a modern and
secure Mark 2 version of an existing system from the ground up, for a
relatively new but booming online investment startup. In this environment, the
candidate should be aware of current security practices across the entire
stack and be able to implement them without guidance. The candidate should
arrive with plenty of energy to drive forward and enforce best
coding/engineering practise in a small team (~5).

Just like everybody else, we want a top-quality engineer with an eye for
detail as well as an appreciation for timelines… ;) What we can offer you in
exchange are super-flexible hours and a competitive salary (and potentially
stock options) based on your profile.

    
    
      -- We expect somebody roughly like this: 10 years+ 
         commercial experience, or, ability to demonstrate that 
         you have this level of expertise and maturity.
      -- You should know your way around, but not be limited 
         to, PHP, JS, HTML, CSS, SQL, Python, *nix command line 
         and AWS. We are open to new languages and stack if it 
         is justified.
      -- If you cannot write a basic regular expression from 
         memory, please do not apply.
      -- Knowledge of Spanish would be a big plus.
    

Email domhurr@myibanwallet.com

------
chanfest22
CoinTracker | [https://www.cointracker.io](https://www.cointracker.io) | San
Francisco | On-site | Full-time

Description: Portfolio & tax manager for cryptocurrency

Roles: Full Stack Developer & Product Designer

Come help us build tools to make crypto more accessible for everyone. We
aren't ICO'ing, but we do have a live product and revenue. We are YC-backed.

See more details here:
[https://www.cointracker.io/about](https://www.cointracker.io/about)

------
ChewyTechJobs
Chewy.com | Full Time | Quality Engineers & Java Engineers | Boston, MA or
Dania Beach, FL

Quality Engineer:
[https://www.chewy.com/jobs/position/967514?gh_jid=967514](https://www.chewy.com/jobs/position/967514?gh_jid=967514)

Senior Software Engineer- Java
[https://www.chewy.com/jobs/position/767894?gh_jid=767894](https://www.chewy.com/jobs/position/767894?gh_jid=767894)

------
wx2018
ClimaCell is a weather tech software developer & next-gen forecaster. We
provide operational tools B2B for the most accurate weather forecasts out
there. We're also bringing high-tech forecasting to the developing world.

www.climacell.co

We are hiring the following positions:

1\. High Performance Computing Software Developer 2\. Big Data Engineer 3\.
Product Manager

and others!

Apply at [https://www.climacell.co/careers](https://www.climacell.co/careers)
or email jobs@climacell.co to learn more!

------
brianwawok
Listing Mirror | Lead Developer | South Bend, IN | ONSITE
[https://www.listingmirror.com](https://www.listingmirror.com)

Listing Mirror is a two year old e-commerce startup that helps our customers
to “Sell More, Work Less”. We are a small team from northern Indiana proving
there is more than corn in Indiana!

Our customers each run online stores across multiple channels (Amazon, eBay,
Walmart, Shopify, & more). Our platform manages Listings, Inventory, and
Orders from a single hub - saving our users massive amount of time and
replacing antiquated and cumbersome single use tools with our amazing and ever
improving Listing Mirror platform.

We are always seeking to move fast and innovate. We all contribute to the
direction of the product and the company, and we all make a huge difference in
the success of Listing Mirror!

We are looking for a lead developer and first technical hire after the
technical co-founder. You would work together with the technical co-founder
(me) to continue developing the core web platform. You would help set the
policies for development, and assist in both selecting and mentoring future
technical hires.

This position requires innovation! You must be able to come see a problem,
discuss it with the team or the customer- design a solution - and implement
it! You are not going to be given a ticket from Jira to code, although there
is a backlog to mine for ideas. You are not going to have a project manager
give you the direction of the project and ask for daily updates - you need to
talk with the team and drive the project forward. You are not going to just
code a rough draft and pass it off to QA to test - you will write your own
automated tests and deploy it to production. We do not have a six month
development cycle, we practice continuous delivery and deploy to production
many times a day without our customers being disturbed.

We run on a Django + Kubernetes platform, but it is not required that you have
experience with either. However you SHOULD have experience with web
technologies (HTML/CSS/JS) and at least one modern web framework (Django /
Rails / SpringMVC / anything along that route), and modern practices like
writing tests and using git.

Please send resumes to careers@listingmirror.com for consideration or just to
chat more!

------
spmurrayzzz
Starry | Engineering | Full Time | Boston | ONSITE

Starry is building a faster, cheaper internet by developing modern hardware
and software solutions which leverage high frequency wireless spectrum. We
have open roles across the stack, from embedded software to cloud services.

Open engineering roles include:

\- Android Engineer

\- Software Engineer, JavaScript (Node.js)

\- Systems Integration and Validation Engineer

\- Systems Software Engineer

\- Systems Software Engineer, Entry Level

[https://starry.com/careers](https://starry.com/careers)

Tech: JavaScript, Rust, C, C++, Python

------
sbutala
BOX.COM | Sr. Software Engineer, Full Stack, Box Notes | HQ - Redwood City |
Full-Time | ONSITE

Box Notes is a collaborative business note-taking tool that makes it easy for
our 54 million+ users to create and collaborate on content in real-time. Our
mission is to build the world’s best business collaborative note-taking
product.

We have some interesting and exciting challenges that we need help with which
include scaling our backend infrastructure to support complex realtime
features on Box Notes. Examples include rethinking high availability of the
system, moving to containerized backend components and working on reliability
of the system as we work fanatically to grow our user base.

Example Projects: Box Notes team recently launched a whole new way of
collaborating with your team by launching Inbox, Differences, Presence and
Templates. [https://blog.box.com/blog/box-notes-inbox-presence-
differenc...](https://blog.box.com/blog/box-notes-inbox-presence-differences/)
Exciting part is that these features were innovations from past Hackathons
from the engineers on the team!

Who you are:

* You are experienced in Node.js, Javascript, React

* You have 3-5+ Years of relevant work experience

* You are passionate about solving hard problems using data-driven solutions

* You act like an owner and strive to do work you're proud of, both technically and in your team interactions

* You are able to inspire other people to work with you, and you enjoy mentoring and coaching junior engineers

* And more importantly you like to be in a fun tight-knit team. :) [https://twitter.com/swaroopbutala/status/950965608950071296](https://twitter.com/swaroopbutala/status/950965608950071296) [https://www.instagram.com/p/BZEyC_glPv6/?taken-by=box](https://www.instagram.com/p/BZEyC_glPv6/?taken-by=box)

Job details & application:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/boxinc/jobs/840116](https://boards.greenhouse.io/boxinc/jobs/840116)
or feel free to reach out directly at swaroop@box.com

------
sinzone
Kong Inc. - San Francisco - Fulltime -
[https://konghq.com/jobs/](https://konghq.com/jobs/)

SeriesB stage: A16Z, Index Ventures, Jeff Bezos, CRV, NEA.

Kong Inc., the microservices API company. We’ve built one of the most popular
pieces of open source software in the world (Kong API Gateway) and grown a
large and active developer community. We’re looking for a few great people who
want to be part of a fun, highly-collaborative team.

------
bitExpert
bitExpert AG | Mannheim, Germany | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://www.bitexpert.de](https://www.bitexpert.de)

Our key to success is an experienced team who believes that the attribute
„Made in Germany“ can be recognized in each line of code.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/bitexpert](https://www.keyvalues.com/bitexpert)

Our open positions:

* Magento 2 Developer: [https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/magento-entwicklerin/?ref=...](https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/magento-entwicklerin/?ref=keyvalues)

* PHP Developer: [https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/php-entwicklerin/?ref=keyv...](https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/php-entwicklerin/?ref=keyvalues)

* Frontend / Javascript Software Developer: [https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/softwareentwicklerin/?ref=...](https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/softwareentwicklerin/?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: PHP (Zend, Symfony, Magento), Java (Spring), Angular, PostgreSQL,
Docker

~~~
icc97
Your job description is in German, it would help if you either specify German
speaking or create an English version.

Can obviously use Google translate but it saves people wasting their time.

------
AJDFraser
Nested.com | Various roles | London | ONSITE | Full time| Right to work in UK
| [https://nested.com/](https://nested.com/)

Who we are: We’re an ambitious team with big plans. Our goal is to be one of
the defining tech companies of our generation by using technology to rebuild
the process of selling a house from the ground up in the UK. To us it seems
crazy that people’s biggest asset is also the least liquid. Our vision is to
allow every UK home-owner to get a fair offer on their house in minutes. We
have previously founded GoCardless and Songkick and are already on a faster
growth trajectory than both and backed by Europe’s leading VCs and
entrepreneurs. Having done it before we know what it takes to be successful.
We’re looking for exceptional people, excited by the prospect of building
something that matters.

We’re looking for: * Head of Product -
[https://nested.workable.com/jobs/422781](https://nested.workable.com/jobs/422781)

* Software Developer - [https://nested.workable.com/j/817387C4B1](https://nested.workable.com/j/817387C4B1)

* Snr Software Developer -[https://nested.workable.com/j/1D3FE7D3CD](https://nested.workable.com/j/1D3FE7D3CD)

* Front-end Developer - [https://nested.workable.com/jobs/407370](https://nested.workable.com/jobs/407370)

* Snr Data Scientist - [https://nested.workable.com/jobs/586258](https://nested.workable.com/jobs/586258)

* Platform Engineer \- [https://nested.workable.com/j/F69BC7758A](https://nested.workable.com/j/F69BC7758A)

The stats: * Eng team = 22 * Total company size = 73 (April 2018) * Check out
our team here [https://nested.com/team](https://nested.com/team) * £8m Series
A raised Mar 2017 * £36m Series B raised Oct 2017

We pay competitively and don’t leave money on the table. We’ve also got some
great benefits (read more about these on the by clicking any of the job links
above)

------
juulikene
Relayr | Berlin/Munich| ONSITE | Full time
|[https://relayr.io/](https://relayr.io/)

We enable The Internet of Things. Relayr is a well-funded and rapidly
expanding start-up. We have an extremely international and very friendly team
of 200 IoT experts in 8 cities across 4 countries on 2 continents!

Our IoT platform development is driven by our engineers and built using recent
technologies. We value good working relationships and engineers who stand up
for their ideas. Using our tools both internal and external integrators are
able to create valuable customer solutions.

We are currently looking for developers to join our teams either in Berlin and
Munich. Your outstanding passion for all things tech, combined with your
desire to solve our customer’s biggest challenges with innovative solutions
could make this the perfect job for you!

We'd love to hear from you! Take a look at our job postings and see what's
right for you.

Open Positions:

Scala Developer (m/f) - Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=38](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=38)

NodeJS Developer (m/f) - Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=39](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=39)

QA Engineer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=37](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=37)

Data Scientist (m/f) – Munich
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=78](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=78)

Big Data Engineer (m/f) – Munich
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=81](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=81)

Check out our career page for other open positions at
[https://relayr.io/jobs/](https://relayr.io/jobs/)

Any questions? Don’t hesitate to get in touch! julia.rovnik@relayr.io

------
hellotextmark
textmark | Ormond Beach, FL | Remote | Full-Time |
[https://www.textmark.io](https://www.textmark.io)

textmark empowers content creators to protect their valuable content across
all devices & platforms

We believe every content creator should be recognized & rewarded for their
work.

Our content-fingerprinting and scanning services let our users focus on
creating, promoting & selling great content without worrying about illegal
use.

We love content and care deeply about content creators. Our mission is to help
protect content so that creators of content feel free to share what they have
made with the world.

When content is shared freely it expands the global knowledgebase making the
world a smarter, better place to live for everyone.

Our open positions:

Serverless Developer - AWS, Lamdba, Serverless, JS, Node, Docker, Dev Ops.

Full Stack Developer - PHP, Laravel, JS, Node, Docker

Data Science & Machine Learning - Tensorflow, Neural Networks, Deep Learning,
Data Analytics & Analysis

Sales & Business Development - Experience selling and partnering with B2B
clients.

Marketing & Content Development - Experience with B2B marketing and content
development targeted at B2B customers.

For details and to apply visit
[https://textmark.io/company#jobs](https://textmark.io/company#jobs)

------
jakedevine
Apple | Software Developer | Vancouver, Toronto, Bay Area | Onsite

We're looking for JavaScript developers to work on iWork for iCloud.com.

[https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?#specs&ss=113182979%20OR%20...](https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?#specs&ss=113182979%20OR%20113316216&t=0&so=&pN=0)

There are positions listed for Vancouver and California, but we will staff in
Toronto if we find someone great.

~~~
hamishtaplin
I just applied for this job but I'm from the UK. Do you know if
visa/relocation assistance is offered?

------
robhlam
VividQ | Cambridge UK | ONSITE

We are a pre series A startup making real-time diffractive holographic
displays a reality. Our current prototype has tens of depth layers running
real-time in CUDA (compared to Hololens’ rumoured 2).

We’re currently looking for a Senior C++ and CUDA Developer and a Product
Manager.
[https://www.vivid-q.com/company/careers/](https://www.vivid-q.com/company/careers/)

------
ismail
Zyelabs | Johannesburg, South Africa | ONSITE or REMOTE | Data Engineers ,
Data Scientists, distributed systems

We are hiring in the following roles.

Data Engineers: Designing & Building out a new data architecture and platform
using the best open source components.

Data Scientists/Machine Learning: Leverage on the data architecture to build
model, generate insights, answer critical business questions.

For the right experience we will consider flying you down to South Africa for
a few months.

------
nfriedly
Tanium | Emeryville, CA (SF) or Morrisville, NC (RTP) or REMOTE | $80-170k+,
bonuses, equity (RSUs)

[https://tanium.com/careers/](https://tanium.com/careers/)

I just joined Tanium in January, and I love it already. I like the product, I
like my team, I like the culture. I never feel like I'm the smartest guy in
the room.

Tanium's product is basically computer management/security for government and
large enterprises. What makes it special is that it's reliable and fast -
customers love us!

Lt. Gen. Bill Bender, the former CIO of the US Air Force, said before he
retired that Tanium is _" game-changing ... allowing a tremendous amount of
automation and reduced workloads for our network operations people
significantly, meaning things that used to take them months is now down to
seconds, or minutes."_ [1]

Tanium is about 650~700 people, profitable, and growing fast. We're hiring for
all kinds of roles, but I'll call out a few interesting ones below. Benefits
include healthcare, 401k match, and self directed/unlimited vacation (most
folks take 4~5 weeks).

\--

Senior Software Engineer - $120~160k+ - (My role.) The core is mostly C++, and
then JavaScript for the modules and admin interface (AngularJS/Node.js - we'll
probably upgrade from AngularJS to something newer eventually, but it works
for now). There's also small but growing amounts of Rust and Python.

Most Product Engineers work on site, but we also consider candidates for US
Remote work (pick the closest one) - SF:
[https://grnh.se/ixfioowp1](https://grnh.se/ixfioowp1) | RTP:
[https://grnh.se/bxio4pg51](https://grnh.se/bxio4pg51)

\--

Associate & Director of Technical Account Management - The TAM organization
within Tanium doesn't really have any parallels that I'm aware of elsewhere.
As a TAM, you'd be expected to set up a home lab with a network of machines
(or VMs) running our software, and you'd be primarily responsible for advising
maybe 2-5 customers for how best to use Tanium. However, TAMs come from all
kinds of backgrounds including sysadmin, ops, programming, and security, and
really work together as a team to support each other and meet the needs of
each customer.

Remote or on site in one of the following countries: Australia, Canada,
France, Japan, or USA.

Associate TAM - $80~130k:
[https://grnh.se/slpflp3j1](https://grnh.se/slpflp3j1)

Director TAM - $120~170k+:
[https://grnh.se/r64ytqkl1](https://grnh.se/r64ytqkl1) (Note: "Director" is
indicative of the responsibility level, but it is not a people-managing role.)

\--

Security Engineer - $120~140k (US Remote):
[https://grnh.se/oghwvo2u1](https://grnh.se/oghwvo2u1)

Product Security Engineer - $120~140k (RTP):
[https://grnh.se/w007hqa21](https://grnh.se/w007hqa21)

Data Engineer - $120~140k (US Remote):
[https://grnh.se/qv23wo5e1](https://grnh.se/qv23wo5e1)

\--

Feel free to ask me about anything, reply here or email
nathan.friedly@[company site].

[1]: [https://www.fedscoop.com/air-force-cio-says-role-become-
much...](https://www.fedscoop.com/air-force-cio-says-role-become-much-
prominent-prepares-retire/)

~~~
ropans808
Do you know if the data engineer position is an engineering position or more
based on ETL tools/packages? The job posting doesn't mention anything about
languages or skills required.

~~~
nfriedly
It's going to be more ETL tools and packages. You'd be working with the IT and
Security teams.

------
SDang
Engagency | Sitecore (Enterprise .NET CMS) Partner | Austin, Texas | ONSITE |
Full-Time

Are you tired of working at a soul-less job with little to no chance for
personal and career development? Tired of working on projects that aren't
challenging? Tired of being one of the few people on your team that actually
pulls your weight? Tired of working fifty-, sixty-, and seventy- hour weeks
and never feeling like you're getting ahead on projects? We were too, and
that's why we've set out to do things differently. We're looking for like-
minded developers to join our team and make a difference.

Engagency is a .NET shop in Austin, Texas that develops and maintains websites
built on the Sitecore content management system and associated integrations.
We're a small, growing, collaborative team that values long-term client
relationships and maintaining a good work/life balance. Our goal is to serve
our clients by maximizing the return on their investment in the Sitecore
platform.

Sitecore is an enterprise-class content management system and is recognized by
Gartner as a Digital Experience Platform leader.

What we're looking for:

\- US Citizens Only - are unable to provide visa sponsorship at this time -
Onsite developers - we value in-person, face-to-face interaction - 2+ years of
experience w/ ASP.NET MVC + C#, CSS, and JavaScript - Self-starters who are
detail-oriented, collaborative, and can work with little supervision - Strong
communicators who are comfortable speaking directly to a client

What to expect:

\- You'll immediately begin learning Sitecore and how to build components for
it - At the conclusion of your training, you'll be assigned to a project and
work with one or more developers. You'll be expected to contribute working
code and components. - By your three-month review, you'll be expected to be
fairly self-sufficient and contribute to code reviews. - As you progress
further and become more comfortable with ongoing projects, you'll be expected
to interact with clients regularly, understand their business requirements,
and make recommendations regarding architecture and project direction.

Email careers {at} engagency.com, using the subject "Hacker News: Sitecore
Developer", with a link to your LinkedIn profile and any other relevant
material (Github profile, resume, etc.).

------
zinxq
Lending Tree, Inc. | Software/QA/DevOps Engineer | Burlingame,CA & Charlotte,
NC | ONSITE

[https://www.lendingtree.com](https://www.lendingtree.com) Email us at:
jobs@lendingtree.com

Our Tech Stack: C#, Java, .NET core, Docker, Linux, Javascript, Mongo, SQL
Server, Kafka, Spark

Who we are: LendingTree, Inc. empowers consumers with information, tools,
advice, products and services for critical transactions and financial
decisions in their lives.

Specifically - We're looking for:

Dev-ops Engineers: We are in the midst of migrating our primary infrastructure
to Kubernetes, .NET core, docker, linux, mongo, kafka, and other cutting edge
technologies. We're looking for serious dev-ops engineers to join our team.

Back-end Engineers: You're a crack-shot in your back-end language of choice.
Our system matches users with hundreds of possible opportunities in real-time.
Needless to say, we're looking for people who care about performance. A lot.
Our back-end systems are written in C#, Java, Redis, Mongo, and SQLServer. You
might know C# or Java or you might not, but either way you're willing to
learn. If you're a Senior Engineer - you've worked in server-side code for a
few years. You've scaled to thousands or maybe millions of users. If you're a
Junior engineer, you love to code and you're good at it. You're smart, you're
passionate, and most of all you can't wait to get started. (New grads please
apply!)

QA Engineers: We're writing software - and fast. We running hundreds of tests
on every check-in and we need more. TestNG, Selenium, and testing intuition
guides our tests. If you love making sure things are working right - email us
!

Front-end Engineers: You know Javascript. You know the ins, the outs and how
to make it blazing fast. You care about performance because you know your
users are waiting for every line of your code. You've used some popular
frameworks, maybe angular or react - but you know one or more cold.

Where we are:

Burlingame, CA: Just south of San Francisco right on Burlingame Ave.

Charlotte, NC: This is our headquarters. If you're looking for a 30% cheaper
cost of living than San Francisco with a fantastic quality of life, this is
it.

------
leralom
ITPC | Princeton, NJ | Contract | ONSITE (no VISA) | $36 - 150k (profit
sharing)

Our small company provides a broad range of information technology products
and solutions to local community.

We are looking for a software/hardware specialist who likes to interact with
real customers and solve real problems.

For questions or to submit resumes, please send an email to my personal gmail
address: leralom

I am responsible for hiring and will make sure that your time is not wasted.
No recruiters please.

73

------
maxmorlocke
MineralSoft | Austin, TX | Software Engineer, Senior Software Engineer
(fullstack, frontend, backend) | Full-Time | Onsite

We organize and analyze proprietary data around mineral rights assets. This is
a huge, hidden market that's been trapped in 80s technology.

Stack: python, django, aws, ubuntu, postgres, redis, docker

more detailed job descriptions at
[https://mineralsoft.com/jobs](https://mineralsoft.com/jobs)

------
caseus515
Preferred Networks | AI Researchers & Engineers | Tokyo and Berkeley | ONSITE,
VISA, [https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/)

We are a growing startup with more than 100 members based in Tokyo, focusing
on developing AI solutions for Autonomous Driving, Robotics, and Bio-
Healthcare. We love open source and are actively developing CuPy and the deep
learning framework Chainer:
[https://github.com/cupy/cupy](https://github.com/cupy/cupy)
[https://github.com/chainer/chainer](https://github.com/chainer/chainer)

We have one of the world’s largest private GPU clusters, with 1024 NVIDIA
Tesla P100 GPUs, and achieved the world record of training on ImageNet in 15
minutes: [https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20171110](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20171110) Moreover, we recently expanded the cluster
with an additional 512 NVIDIA Tesla V100 32GB GPUs: [https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20180328](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20180328)

Our technical advisor is Pieter Abbeel (UC Berkeley): [https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20170724](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20170724) Learn more about our research activities here:
[https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/activities](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/activities)

So far we have raised over $100 million from Toyota, FANUC, Hakuhodo DYHD,
Hitachi, Mizuho Bank, and Mitsui & Co.

We have a western-style working environment with attractive salaries and
benefits in the heart of Tokyo. Ability to communicate in either English or
Japanese is OK.

We are looking for talented individuals with skills in various areas related
to realizing cutting-edge AI applications in many industries. Find out more,
and apply for all positions here: [https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/job](https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/job)

------
liamgriffiths
Grailed & Heroine | NYC | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://www.grailed.com](https://www.grailed.com) and
[https://www.heroine.com](https://www.heroine.com)

We're a startup building community-based marketplaces in the fashion space and
looking for smart engineers, marketers, and product people.

Hit us up at jobs@grailed.com if you have any questions!

------
am1nix
ctrlio | Senior Backend JavaScript Engineer | Moorgate, London UK | £60-65k +
bens

ctrlio: Join our small, close-knit start-up, building SaaS software for
consumers and businesses. Our mission is to empower consumers to get
better/tailored offers from responsive merchants. We enable people to publish
their buying intentions that then allows merchants enriched with our smart
analytics to compete and bid for business directly. We are growing rapidly and
have the backing of a very impressive team.

Required: Senior Engineer with 6 years+ solid experience in client side
JavaScript, server-side JavaScript (node.js) modern JS frameworks (React,
Angular, and Express.js etc.). A strong communicator who can present ideas and
get things done. Ideally from a relevant industry such as Ad tech, E commerce
or Web Analytics. Web tech includes, (HTML, CSS, AJAX), HTTP, cookies, web
security, cross-domain issues and databases, GIT.

[https://ctrlio.com/role-senior-backend-javascript-
engineer/](https://ctrlio.com/role-senior-backend-javascript-engineer/)

------
matsur
Cloudflare — SF, Austin, Champaign, London — full-time onsite —
[https://www.cloudflare.com/careers/departments/](https://www.cloudflare.com/careers/departments/)

Cloudflare is hiring Product Managers, Systems Engineers, and other roles in
multiple offices.

Come help build the future of the Internet.

Please reach out to me directly if you're interested in PM roles — rustam@

~~~
majke
Cloudflare is also slowly bootstrapping low level, system engineering team in
Warsaw, Poland.

We're looking for self-driven, reasonably experienced programmers. Experience
in networking and golang are bonus points.

Reach out to marek@

------
adamilardi
eBay | www.ebay.com | New York | NYC | Full Time | ONSITE | jobs@ebaynyc.com |
VISA ok We are hiring experienced data scientists to change the way eBay does
advertising. eBay's old advertising strategy was 3rd party focused (Ads that
sent people off eBay). Our CEO said that strategy has changed. We need ads
that keep people on eBay and offer better choices for our buyers. We are the
team blowing up the old strategy and doing something better. You can move the
needle when it comes to eBay's profit. We are a small team in a growing remote
office. This is a unique opportunity to learn search engine and recommendation
technology which rank eBay's 1+ billion active items. We apply cutting edge
machine learning techniques on petabytes of data and thousands of Spark/YARN
nodes. This includes deep learning, XGBoost and online learning. Our interview
consists of two phone screens. Then you come onsite to meet the team and do a
code test. The role will be 50% production coding and 50% research.
jobs@ebaynyc.com | Ask for Adam

~~~
wackspurt
>>> We apply cutting edge machine learning techniques on petabytes of data and
thousands of Spark/YARN nodes.

I'm curious. Do you use an open-source Java ML library (dl4j, etc.) or do you
have an in-house implementation?

------
bhayes121
Braze | Senior Engineers (Back End / Front End / Mobile / Eng Managers) | New
York City, NY | FULL-TIME ONSITE VISA

Braze ([https://www.braze.com/](https://www.braze.com/)) is a NYC based start-
up specializing in smart marketing automation. We are currently looking for
senior engineers on the following teams: Dashboard (Front End / Fullstack),
Platform (Back End / Fullstack), Data Infrastructure (Java/Kafka), as well as
Mobile (iOS/Android) teams. We are also looking for Engineering Managers for
both our Platform and Data Infrastructure teams.

Our powerful mobile SDK and dashboard have enabled companies like Domino’s,
Citi, Hearst, Microsoft, ABC News, Urban Outfitters, Postmates, iHeartMedia
and many others solve the hard problem of understanding and engaging users
across multiple devices in a way that is effective, personalized, and builds a
long term relationship

Check out our open positions and feel free to apply!

* Senior iOS Engineer: [https://grnh.se/mkylmmnp1](https://grnh.se/mkylmmnp1) * Senior Android Engineer: [https://grnh.se/2xdpts](https://grnh.se/2xdpts) * Engineering Manager, Data Infrastructure: [https://grnh.se/h227d6qm1](https://grnh.se/h227d6qm1) * Engineering Manager, Platform: [https://grnh.se/ionmirj11](https://grnh.se/ionmirj11) * Senior Software Engineer, Data Infrastructure: [https://grnh.se/8kl7p6rc1](https://grnh.se/8kl7p6rc1) * Senior Platform Engineer: [https://grnh.se/blvmx50c1](https://grnh.se/blvmx50c1) * Senior Front End Engineer: [https://grnh.se/t5k53jpw1](https://grnh.se/t5k53jpw1) * Site Reliability Engineer: [https://grnh.se/1180s4vp1](https://grnh.se/1180s4vp1) * DevOps Engineer: [https://grnh.se/w8ljty](https://grnh.se/w8ljty)

To learn more about our engineering culture please visit our company page on
KeyValues ([https://www.keyvalues.com/braze](https://www.keyvalues.com/braze))

------
rbres
Bolt is hiring!

Onsite | San Francisco | VISA ok

We are building a better online payments stack and are growing fast.

Actively hiring for 10+ roles:

\- Fullstack / Backend Engineer (Using Go and React although prior experience
therein is not required)

\- Data Science / Data Engineer (Lots of python)

\- Infrastructure / Devops Engineer

\- Recruiter

\- HR/Operations

\- Business Development Reps / Account Executives

\- More at [https://bolt.com/jobs](https://bolt.com/jobs)

Email --> adam [at] bolt.com

------
org
Org | NYC, Zug, World | Blockchain, AI, Financial Engineering, P2P | ONSITE,
REMOTE | [https://org.network](https://org.network)

Org is reinventing the nature of the firm, through a new platform allowing
easier creation of proper unstoppable DAOs.

[https://org.network/jobs/](https://org.network/jobs/)

------
curbside
Take a stab at our little challenge and ensure your CV gets reviewed by our
team: [https://challenge.curbside.com](https://challenge.curbside.com)
Curbside is enabling a new way to shop, built for the era of instant mobile
commerce. The Curbside app makes it easy to find, buy and pickup products at
nearby stores. Curbside searches realtime local inventory across retailers and
uses location-based technologies to alert stores when a customer is arriving
for a pickup. Curbside helps consumers quickly get what they need and helps
retailers better serve their increasingly mobile centric customers. The
Curbside Merchant Console enables alerts to staff as customers arrive to pick
up orders and also manages online order workflow.

Curbside’s investors include Sutter Hill Ventures, Index Ventures, Jerry
Yang’s AME Cloud Ventures, Qualcomm Ventures, Eric Schmidt’s Innovation
Endeavors, O’Reilly AlphaTech Ventures, Gil Elbaz & David Waxman’s TenOneTen
and Chicago Ventures.

Tech Stack: Clojure, Python, Javascript, iOS, Android, Elasticsearch

Problem space: mobile commerce, big data, search, machine learning, reverse
engineering, distributed systems, location services, user experience.

[https://curbside.com/jobs](https://curbside.com/jobs) • Palo Alto, Ca. •
Relocation Available • Sorry at this time we cannot sponsor NEW H-1B’s, but we
can transfer existing visa’s and sponsor new E3’s, TN’s, and O-1’s.

~~~
kostas91
Don't waste your time.

I completed the challenge last month and didn't even hear back from these
guys.

------
jgrasso
Rover | Seattle, WA | Onsite | Full-Time |
[https://www.rover.com](https://www.rover.com)

We’re your rainy-day-dog-walkers. Your every-day-belly-rubbers. Your middle-
of-the-night-pee-breakers. Because we get it—your dog is family. And when you
can’t be there, you can trust us keep your dog happy, healthy, and sweet as
ever. But it’s not just about dog love. Rover is also an award-winning
technology business committed to making pet care safe, easy, and affordable so
that everyone can experience the unconditional love of a dog.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/rover](https://www.keyvalues.com/rover)

Our open positions: * Engineering Manager - Growth:
[https://jobs.lever.co/rover/41061124-fb9a-462d-a2bd-054f4f36...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/41061124-fb9a-462d-a2bd-054f4f36c4f5)

 _Senior Software Engineer -
Android:[https://jobs.lever.co/rover/cf220100-5b56-4b76-b6ed-a3d6f33c...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/cf220100-5b56-4b76-b6ed-a3d6f33cabcc)

_Senior Software Engineer - Application Security:
[https://jobs.lever.co/rover/d206231d-513c-48f3-aa5f-5453e899...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/d206231d-513c-48f3-aa5f-5453e899bcc3)

 _Senior Software Engineer -
iOS:[https://jobs.lever.co/rover/4e4eb603-835d-4bcd-81a8-00cdb607...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/4e4eb603-835d-4bcd-81a8-00cdb607891a)

_Senior Software Engineer - Operational Efficiency:
[https://jobs.lever.co/rover/da5bf683-102c-4364-9fd3-417cfe41...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/da5bf683-102c-4364-9fd3-417cfe414968)

*Senior Software Engineer - Payments and Accounting: [https://hire.lever.co/jobs/postings/edit/053e4ef2-2696-4d31-...](https://hire.lever.co/jobs/postings/edit/053e4ef2-2696-4d31-b0f9-b421e579178e?view=all&status=published)

Tech Stack: Python, Django, React, Redux, MySQL, Postgres SQL

------
ppadvertising
PulsePoint | Machine Learning Engineer | REMOTE | ONSITE | NYC | Full-time

PulsePoint, a programmatic advertising platform with specialized healthcare
expertise, fuses the science of programmatic targeting, distribution, and
optimization with the art of brand engagement. The PulsePoint platform is
powered by terabytes of impression-level data, allowing brands to efficiently
engage the right audiences at scale while helping publishers increase yield
through actionable insights.

The goals of the PulsePoint Data Science team: • Optimize and validate
targeting mechanisms for specific health conditions • Improve and optimize our
proprietary contextualization, and recommendation engines that handle hundreds
of thousands of transactions per second, billions of times each month •
Collaborate with internal Health experts to ideate and support rapid
assessment, analysis, and prototyping of ideas for achievable
commercialization.

What you will be tasked to do: • Research and develop user profiling models to
enhance our clinical trial recommendation engine to leverage both online and
offline data. • Collaborate with Product teams on data-driven products to
support clinical trial platform design and delivery. • Support and enhance the
existing work on health user profiling, prediction, and targeting tools. •
Contribute on future project on patient/physician identity for cross-device
tracking, profiling and targeting. • Support existing codebases for data
integration and production support for our core models.

Requirements • 3+ years of full-time experience working as a Statistician/
Machine Learning Engineer/ Data Scientist • Knowledge of Big Data technologies
such as Hadoop, Hive, and Impala • Knowledge of Python using the
numpy/scipy/pandas/skilearn stack • MS/PhD in something relevant or BS with
several years of applied machine learning experience • A GitHub link with code
samples

We have a couple of similar Data Science positions open: some more with a
research focus, others with an engineering focus. If your experience leans
more to one side than the other, do get in touch!

We have great benefits like sane working hours, great salaries, 401k match,
lunches, snacks, excellent teammates, etc. Contact me (jmena@pulsepoint.com,
I’m a happy software engineer here) with your resume and a Github link and
I’ll make sure you get your application expedited.

We’re also hiring Data Engineers and Java Software Engineers!

------
derwiki
Lyft | San Francisco, Seattle, NYC | ONSITE, FULL-TIME

It matters how you get there! Hiring senior positions across the board: iOS,
Android, backend Python, Go, frontend React, data science. At this time
focusing on candidates with >4 years professional experience. Sorry, summer
intern spots are already taken! Hit me up if you have any questions. Resumes
to aderewecki@lyft.com.

------
oaosman84
Quora - Mountain View, CA - ONSITE

We're hiring infrastructure, ML, and product engineers and engineering
managers. Our user base has been growing quite rapidly, and we've got a bunch
of product and technical challenges we're working on.

[https://www.quora.com/careers](https://www.quora.com/careers)

Mention HackerNews in your application!

------
jelly-alex

      Jellyfish | Data Scientists, Software Engineers | Boston, MA | Full-Time | ONSITE
    
      == ABOUT JELLYFISH ===========================================================
      Jellyfish is an early-stage funded startup creating a platform that will
      change the way organizations connect their development teams to the
      business. We're hoping to find a data/feature engineer to grow our 6-person
      founding team here in Boston, MA. Full-time only candidates please.
      == JOB DESCRIPTION ===========================================================
      Currently we are working closely with our customers to rapidly prototype,
      build, and refine the Jellyfish platform. We are using a Django stack (Python
      3, Django, Postgres) hosted on AWS, so experience with these technologies is a
      plus. We are also seeking to augment the team with a more experienced ML
      engineer.
      == ABOUT YOU =================================================================
      Ideal candidates will have two or more years experience building software, and
      a bachelor's degree in a computer-science-adjacent field. We will also
      consider equivalent experience in lieu of a degree.
    
      Exceptionally interesting candidates will have a background in ML feature
      development or django architecture.
      == TECH STACK ================================================================
      Python (Django, NumPy), PostgreSQL, AWS, Nginx
       == COMPENSATION =============================================================
      Competitive salary plus equity grant
    
      Email resumes to jobs [at] jelly.ai or you can contact me directly asm [at]
      jelly.ai with questions.

------
jgrasso
Rover | Seattle, WA | Onsite | Full-Time |
[https://www.rover.com](https://www.rover.com)

We’re your rainy-day-dog-walkers. Your every-day-belly-rubbers. Your middle-
of-the-night-pee-breakers. Because we get it—your dog is family. And when you
can’t be there, you can trust us keep your dog happy, healthy, and sweet as
ever. But it’s not just about dog love. Rover is also an award-winning
technology business committed to making pet care safe, easy, and affordable so
that everyone can experience the unconditional love of a dog.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/rover](https://www.keyvalues.com/rover)

Our open positions: * Engineering Manager, Sitter Experience and Operational
Efficiency:
[https://jobs.lever.co/rover/4035065f-47cf-479d-8eb5-47ca6049...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/4035065f-47cf-479d-8eb5-47ca60492fc6?ref=keyvalues)

* Senior Software Engineer - Dog Walking: [https://jobs.lever.co/rover/9d25936e-a560-4981-a258-b517b82c...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/9d25936e-a560-4981-a258-b517b82c690e?ref=keyvalues)

* Senior Software Engineer - Payments and Accounting: [https://jobs.lever.co/rover/053e4ef2-2696-4d31-b0f9-b421e579...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/053e4ef2-2696-4d31-b0f9-b421e579178e?ref=keyvalues)

* Senior Software Engineer - Search: [https://jobs.lever.co/rover/8e3e6307-7106-4c3c-aa77-7992330e...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/8e3e6307-7106-4c3c-aa77-7992330e523b?ref=keyvalues)

* Software Engineer - Dog Walking: [https://jobs.lever.co/rover/af9f5af2-25ef-4ddb-b2aa-888fa97d...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/af9f5af2-25ef-4ddb-b2aa-888fa97dd370?ref=keyvalues)

* IT Support Specialist: [https://jobs.lever.co/rover/2c0de653-3cf7-4e74-814e-bf39be45...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/2c0de653-3cf7-4e74-814e-bf39be450d7b?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: Python, Django, React, Redux, MySQL, Postgres SQL

~~~
c17r
Just want to say that the wife and I love using your site. I would apply in a
heartbeat if it allowed Remote. Keep up the good work!

~~~
jgrasso
Thank you! So glad to hear this! :)

------
brainbot_tech
brainbot technologies AG | Blockchain Development | Mainz, Germany; Berlin,
Germany; Munich, Germany | On-site brainbot technologies is a blockchain
development studio, creating the core building blocks to scale the technology
towards broad adoption of public blockchain systems. Our projects have been
key to the core of Ethereum and continue to be crucial to the adoption and the
current development roadmap of Ethereum.

The Jobs:

Senior Python Developer - [http://raiden.network/](http://raiden.network/)

Senior Python Developer -
[http://trustlines.network/](http://trustlines.network/)

UX & UI Designer - [http://trustlines.network/](http://trustlines.network/)

More info and contact: [https://angel.co/brainbot-
group/jobs](https://angel.co/brainbot-group/jobs)

------
lbusby89
Iterable | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://iterable.com](https://iterable.com)

Iterable empowers growth marketers to create world-class user engagement
campaigns throughout the full lifecycle, and across all channels. Marketers
segment users, build workflows, automate touchpoints, and test strategies at
scale without engineering support.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/iterable](https://www.keyvalues.com/iterable)

Our open positions: * Software Engineer - DevOps/Infrastructure:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=228990&ref=keyvalue...](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=228990&ref=keyvalues)

* Software Engineer - Front End: [https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=228992&ref=keyvalue...](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=228992&ref=keyvalues)

* Software Engineer - Machine Learning: [https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=511439&ref=keyvalue...](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=511439&ref=keyvalues)

* Software Engineer - Mobile: [https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=511410&ref=keyvalue...](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=511410&ref=keyvalues)

* Software Engineer - Product/Full Stack: [https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=453089&ref=keyvalue...](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=453089&ref=keyvalues)

* Software Engineer - Security: [https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=511406&ref=keyvalue...](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=511406&ref=keyvalues)

* Software Engineer - Systems/Infrastructure: [https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=228989&ref=keyvalue...](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=228989&ref=keyvalues)

------
mgeraci
OkCupid | ONSITE | Full-time | NYC

We're looking for a number of engineering roles at OkCupid right now:

• web engineering manager

• mid- or senior-level iOS engineer

• junior-level android engineer

Our career site, okcupid.com/careers has links to detailed descriptions and
all that, but feel free to message me directly if you want to hear what it's
like working here from a front-end engineer: michael@okcupid.com

------
meego
TestPass | Senior/Lead Software Engineer + Full-Stack JavaScript Engineer |
Full-time | Paris, France | €50-70k + significant equity stake |
www.testpass.fr

// Product:

TestPass helps outdoor companies connect with outdoor enthusiasts by making
their equipment easily available for test runs and rental. We solve logistics,
scheduling, or payment so brands don't have to. We're already profitable and
work with major brands (Scott, Cannondale, Specialized, Petzl...) across 25
countries.

// You:

a Lead Software Engineer to take ownership of engineering, and a Full-Stack
JavaScript Engineer to work and learn alongside. Both positions require
proficiency in building and maintaining modern full stack Javascript web
applications. Both positions are onsite in Paris, France, and allow some
remote work.

The ideal candidate for Lead Software Engineer will also have:

-a strong all-around software engineering culture (e.g. devops, QA, networking, performance, security)

-experience running small-to-average engineering teams and the desire to take a manager role, shaping the culture, tools and processes, and training younger colleagues.

// Stack:

Microservices-based architecture, ES2017, Node+Express, GraphQL, AngularJS,
Mongo+Mongoose, Heroku, Sentry,… We maintain a RaspberryPi-hosted embedded
version for our clients who use TestPass away from cellular (e.g. mountain
glaciers!). Next: React/Vue, tests+CI, embedded app overhaul

// Team:

We're a 4-person team in Paris, France, half of which works remotely: 2x Full-
Stack JS, 1x Product Manger, 1x CEO. We have a fast product delivery pipeline
and strive to grow an efficient, sane and sustainable work environment with
proper work-life balance. Team includes a former pro mountain biker, and a
former employee #2 of Stootie (300k MAU, 11M€ raised). Frequent opportunities
to travel to outdoor-related destinations (e.g. Swiss Alps, French Riviera, US
Rockies) where we attend & support sports/outdoor events on a regular basis.
Benefits include 5 weeks paid vacation and full health benefits

// Interview process:

Phone call / coffee [30 min] >> Interview [2 hrs] + small assignment >> Onsite
w/ team [half-to-full day]

// Get in touch:

Guillaume & Antoine jobs@testpass.fr

------
patrickmclaren
Privy | Boston, MA | ONSITE, Full-time |
[https://privy.com/careers](https://privy.com/careers)

Privy enables over 200,000 online stores and online publishers to improve
their on-site conversions and marketing campaigns.

React + Ruby on Rails - Get in touch at engineering+applicants(aahht)privy.com

------
ulrichama
Amadeus IT Group SA / CheckMyTrip | Nice | iOS Engineer | Web developer | Full
time | On site

We are looking for an experienced iOS developer and an experienced web
developer who will join our CheckMyTrip team and contribute to the development
and evolution of our B2C iOS native application and web site.

Contact me: ulrich.zocli@amadeus.com

------
andrewljohnson
Gaia GPS | Software Engineers | REMOTE/FULLTIME - Great Benefits/Vacation/Comp

Help build the future of outdoor mapping at Gaia GPS.

[https://www.gaiagps.com/company/jobs/software_developer/](https://www.gaiagps.com/company/jobs/software_developer/)

------
jquast
Joby Aviation - Santa Cruz, CA, ONSITE, Developing electric Vertical Take-Off
and Landing (eVTOL) passenger aircraft.

C/C++, C#, Python SW Engineers, Data Scientists, and devops positions open
[http://www.jobyaviation.com/#join-us](http://www.jobyaviation.com/#join-us)

------
enoren
FanThreeSixty | Lead/Senior Software Developer | Austin, TX / Kansas City, MO
| ONSITE | [http://www.fanthreesixty.com/](http://www.fanthreesixty.com/)

At FanThreeSixty we build software which enables sports teams and venues to
better engage with fans to keep them connected to their teams they love by
providing more personalized and fluid experiences whether at game time or in
the off-season. Headquartered in Kansas City, MO, we are hiring in both KC as
well in Austin, TX for multiple development positions to help expand our data
science and data intelligence capabilities for real-time intelligence,
recommendations, and predictions. Interest in machine learning, analytics,
data, and system design is a must as you will be heavily involved in each area
of the system. You will also work directly with data scientists on the team to
scale models for production and provide an efficient and available platform
for analysis and insight.

The basics:

* 4+ years of professional Java or similar OO experience required with a strong grasp of development patterns and principles.

* Prior professional experience preferred, but not required, in one or more of Spark, Kafka, Cassandra, Hadoop, and/or machine learning applications

* Ability to learn quickly and work independently desired as there is a remote component to this position as we are a distributed team with significant WFH flexibility. No fully remote positions available though as all applicants must be able to work in either the KC(downtown) or Austin(Domain) office, with a preference for Austin.

* Our interview process is fairly direct and painless with an hour phone interview and then a half day on-site before making a final decision.

* In addition to medical, dental and vision insurance, we also offer a competitive PTO package, matching 401k and reimbursement of attending 2 sporting events each year...for market research.

* Our Austin team is a small and growing team which affords numerous opportunities for flexibility, autonomy and growth with plans to expand size and scope aggressively throughout 2018!

You can find more details about working at FanThreeSixty on our site
[http://www.fanthreesixty.com/careers/](http://www.fanthreesixty.com/careers/).

Please contact me directly with any questions or to send your resume(my email
address is in my HN profile).

------
smaug7
Twitch | Frontend Engineer - Growth | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time

My team at Twitch.tv is currently looking to hire a frontend engineer.

[https://jobs.lever.co/twitch/b0f8e321-5275-4cd1-bba6-fca47fd...](https://jobs.lever.co/twitch/b0f8e321-5275-4cd1-bba6-fca47fd7a503)

------
tarr11
mLab | Senior Software Engineer, Tech Lead, Support Engineers | SF | ONSITE |
VISA

mLab (www.mlab.com) is looking for Senior Software Engineers, Tech Leads and
Support Engineers to help us manage, deploy and scale our vast fleet of
MongoDB deployments, and to help make our customers the happiest and most
productive MongoDB developers on the planet.

In the process, you'll be exposed to every major cloud provider and
infrastructure technology. We currently run thousands of VMs on AWS, Google
Cloud Platform, and Microsoft Azure. You'll become an expert in MongoDB, cloud
automation, and mLab’s suite of automation tools (some of which we open-
source).

Stack: Python, Java, Go, Node, Kubernetes, MongoDB

Apply via
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/mlab/](https://boards.greenhouse.io/mlab/)

------
apatel3247
vivint.SmartHome | Home Automation - IoT, AI, making cool stuff | Boston, MA |
onsite

At our NEW Boston Innovation Center, we’re delivering an integrated platform,
award-winning products and the industry’s first artificial intelligence for
the smart home. Check out our openings and join the #SmartHomeRevolution

We are looking for wicked smart engineers across multiple functions, but here
are just a few: -Platform/Back-End Software Engineers

-Full Stack Engineers

-Platform Engineer (Go)

-Embedded Software Engineers

-Mobile Software Engineer (multiple Android and iOS)

-Computer vision (transfer learning, AI fusion)

Check out all of our openings here:
[https://www.vivint.com/company/careers/team/technology](https://www.vivint.com/company/careers/team/technology)

technologies we touch: golang, kotlin, python, c/c++, kubernetes, react

Please email avik.patel@vivint.com

------
mastermachetier
Red Hat | Software Engineers various levels Openshift | REMOTE , BOSTON ,
North Carolina

There are several types of engineering positions open from SRE type roles to
product development on the Openshift team. Positions for golang and python
developers.

You can email me with questions to razevedo (at) redhat.com

------
itsdrewmiller
NGP VAN - Washington, DC and Boston, MA

We are hiring for several technical positions:

* DevOps Engineer - Washington, DC or Somerville, MA - [https://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/OgKu2d](https://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/OgKu2d)

* Senior Software Engineer - Washington, DC - [https://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/iaqWueTWaa](https://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/iaqWueTWaa)

* Software Engineer - Washington, DC - [https://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/m5mdHKqNXi](https://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/m5mdHKqNXi)

* SQL Developer - Washington, DC or Somerville, MA - [https://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/RcF7c0KJHR](https://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/RcF7c0KJHR) and [https://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/us5x3eOevM](https://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/us5x3eOevM)

* Software Engineering Intern - Somerville, MA - [https://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/3MGMtdK1rE](https://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/3MGMtdK1rE)

NGP VAN is a technology company where we do exciting and meaningful work that
has a significant impact on promoting civil rights, social justice, and
environmental responsibility.

Employees enjoy an unusually generous set of benefits, including 12 weeks paid
parental leave, profit sharing, 100% premium-paid health/dental, and an
ongoing education allowance. NGP VAN is one of only a handful of companies to
be recognized as one of the fastest growing companies in America by Inc.
Magazine for nine years in a row.

Last year we were named one of the Coolest Companies of 2016 by DC Inno. We've
also been named one of the top 50 fastest growing companies in the DC area by
the Washington Business Journal and SmartCEO. The Wall Street Journal wrote
“NGP VAN is something of a secret weapon for the Democratic Party and the
labor unions and progressive groups that use it.” We have also won the AAPC
award for Best Use of New Technology, and the Campaigns & Elections Award for
Most Innovative Product.

Join our team and work alongside 200 smart, passionate, and innovative co-
workers, many of whom are industry recognized as experts in their fields.

Keywords: ONSITE

------
itodd
Adimab | Web Front End Developer (intern/full time) | Lebanon, NH | Onsite

Adimab discovers antibodies. This position is part of the computational
biology team. You would be responsible for standardizing interfaces to
computational biology tools. No bioinformatics experience required.

------
mulmedown
loots.com | JavaScript Developers | Berlin, Germany | Full Time | Onsite

We're a Berlin startup building monetization tools for streaming video. Our
tech stack includes NodeJS, Mongo, Redis, RabbitMQ and ElasticSearch. Our
offices are located in Mitte, just a short walk from Hackeschermarkt.

We're a small team looking to expand a bit in 2018. Primarily we're looking
for Senior Fullstack JavaScript Developers, but have space for a couple of
Junior Developers as well.

Seniors: [https://short.sg/j/1906904](https://short.sg/j/1906904) Juniors:
[https://short.sg/j/1911648](https://short.sg/j/1911648)

------
pkarrmann
tOS | react/react native Engineers, Java+Spring Boot Engineers, CTO, CPO, +|
Early-Stage | Berlin, Germany| Onsite | - Product: We build a travel B2B
plattform - Why us: We are founded by BCG Digital Ventures as well as an
amazing corporate partner, which gives us a great unfair advantage to roll
over the market - We have a strong backing - Stack: Java, react/react native,
Spring boot, kubernetis

Unfortunately at the moment we can't help with visa, so people from the EU or
with a EU citizenship will be preferred.

Contact: paul@pkrecruiting.de More information:
[https://tos.workable.com/](https://tos.workable.com/)

\- Paul, Recruiting tOS -

------
suhaasprasad
Revfluence | Multiple Engineering Roles | ONSITE | Full Time | San Francisco,
CA | $125k - $175k + generous equity + benefits Revfluence
([https://www.revfluence.com/](https://www.revfluence.com/)) is a profitable,
Series A funded enterprise SaaS platform that helps brands and marketers
achieve one of the holy grails of marketing — personalizing branded content,
which is the idea of showing every single person a different piece of content
that resonates best with them by telling them the story they would care about
most.

Originally an influencer marketing platform, our product now aims to solve
this greater challenge with a novel, data-driven approach by making the
process of collaborating with photographers, videographers, influencers and
other content creators more seamless and scalable than ever before while also
providing the infrastructure to constantly learn and target the right content
for the right person through the right channel.

This is a unique opportunity to join as one of the first engineers at a fast-
growing and well-funded startup with about 30 employees, where you can have
the stability of a revenue-generating company while also having the chance to
have a big impact on a small core development team!

We’re looking for a variety of engineers that want to build a great product
and aren’t afraid of learning new technologies. Our current tech stack
includes Python, Google App Engine, Django, Postgres, and AngularJS (expected
to migrate to React in the coming months).

We’re looking to add 2-3 engineers to the team in the next few months and plan
to grow the development team’s headcount to 6-8 by the end of the year. Check
out some of our job postings here:

* Senior Full Stack Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/revfluence/cb6b0f5e-77c1-4a12-b41e-1bb...](https://jobs.lever.co/revfluence/cb6b0f5e-77c1-4a12-b41e-1bb196e486b3)

* Senior Backend Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/revfluence/12c96f29-dd64-4994-8250-3f4...](https://jobs.lever.co/revfluence/12c96f29-dd64-4994-8250-3f4196c3b107)

* Full Stack Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/revfluence/8efb0a7b-4b38-48f9-bef5-8d8...](https://jobs.lever.co/revfluence/8efb0a7b-4b38-48f9-bef5-8d8c9ba2c577)

Feel free to also send me an email with any questions! My name is Suhaas, CTO
at Revfluence, and you can reach me at sprasad@revfluence.com

------
illyism
Belgium, Ghent. Vuejs / frontend

Officient - a HR startup trying to make HR simpler in Europe.

More details:

[https://officient1.recruitee.com/o/frontend-
developer](https://officient1.recruitee.com/o/frontend-developer)

------
randallknutson
Form.io is Hiring a Full Stack Javascript Developer. Company in Dallas, TX but
REMOTE available.

If you are interested, read more at
[https://form.io/careers.html](https://form.io/careers.html)

------
tyrothrowaway
Tyro (www.tyro.com) | DevOps/SRE | Sydney, Australia | Full-time | Onsite

Tyro delivers next generation cloud-based, integrated and mobile payments,
deposits and lending banking solutions to small and medium Australian
businesses. In November 2015 we raised $100 million to grow and keep building
for our 20,000+ customers. We're the first technology company to become a
banking institution in Australia and our environment is changing constantly as
we grow quickly.

My tribe is looking for people with DevOps/SRE skillsets to join a cross-
functional team and help evolve core technology offerings. Experience with the
following languages and techs considered a bonus: Java/Kotlin, Golang, Python,
AWS, vSphere, Packer, Terraform, Ansible, Prometheus, Kubernetes, Istio,
Kafka.

Sorry - no remote opportunities. Please reach out if interested in learning
more. mbaillie@(domain in title)

------
snewman
Scalyr | DevOps, Backend Engineers | San Mateo, CA | ONSITE

I've built half a dozen startups, including Writely (aka Google Docs), and I
can honestly say that Scalyr is my favorite by far. We are the blazing fast
log management platform built for the DevOps front line. We built our
technology stack from the ground up, optimizing it for speed and scalability.
With over 180 customers, real revenue and only 32 employees, the time to join
is now!

DevOps Engineer: Join the core engineering team to help us scale our growing
infrastructure, ingesting tens of TBs of logs every day.

Backend Engineer: We've built a NoSQL data engine from scratch that searches
test at 1TB/second. How'd you like to help us scale and optimize to multiple
TB/second?

Sound interesting? apply now:
[https://www.scalyr.com/jobs](https://www.scalyr.com/jobs)

------
cynusx
NoviCap | Product Manager | Barcelona | On-site

We are looking for a product manager to help us close the $1.5 trillion trade
finance gap. We are helping small businesses get early payment for their
outstanding invoices.

Shoot me an email at nicolas@novicap.com

------
indianCoder
Code Astra | Hyderabad, India | JS Developer | Full Time

CodeAstra is an IIT Alumni founded tech startup located in Hyderabad.
CodeAstra strives to provide the best solutions to its client by working on
cutting-edge and apt technologies. The team consists of ninja developers, all
from IIT Madras. Now the team is looking for rockstar developers to increase
the team size and reach for the clients.

Benefits:

* Flat hierarchy, report directly to CEO/CTO

* Weekly tech talks, OSS development

* Cutting-Edge technologies, Fast Paced environment

* Market competent salary, Health Insurance

* Flexible working hours

* PS4 Fifa team :)

* Time off to work on OSS

Technologies: React, React Native, Redux Saga, NodeJS, Rails, GoLang, AWS,
Docker

Check out the team:
[http://www.codeastra.com/team/](http://www.codeastra.com/team/)

If interested, drop me an email and I will take it forward.

sumanth(at)codeastra(dot)com

------
pablito
GoCardless (YC S11) | London | SRE, Data, Backend, Full-Stack, and Pre-
sales/Solutions Engineers | Onsite | Full-time | Visa

GoCardless is building a payments network for the internet. Since 2011 we've
been focused on simplifying Direct Debit for small and medium companies (who
previously had no access to it) and we've expanded to serve the largest
companies (think newspapers, utilities) and connect with existing payment
systems in countries all over the world. We already support the UK, Europe and
Sweden and are aiming to expand to more countries over the next year.

As an engineering team at GoCardless we care most about stable, reliable,
understandable code. We rely on automated testing, code review and a culture
of frequent constructive feedback. We define and manage our own roadmap and
run projects in whatever way works best for us.

Our stack: Rails, React, Postgres, Elasticsearch, Docker, Chef, Terraform. We
also have a bit of Go (for Infrastructure) and Python (for Data).

We love learning new things and contributing back to the community. We open
source everything we can[1] and regularly host meetups and hackathons at our
wheelchair-accessible office Between Farringdon and Old Street. We have a bi-
weekly bookclub within the team and give internal (and external) talks about
things that interest us.

Interview process: an intro call, one technical video interview, then a couple
of onsite interviews (coding exercise and some chats - no whiteboards!)

For more info and to apply:
[https://gocardless.com/jobs](https://gocardless.com/jobs). If you've got any
questions, drop me an email (it's in my profile).

[1] Notable examples are Statesman
([https://gocardless.com/blog/statesman/](https://gocardless.com/blog/statesman/))
and Coach ([https://gocardless.com/blog/getting-started-with-
coach/](https://gocardless.com/blog/getting-started-with-coach/))

------
royalghost
See here for who are available for hiring -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16735013](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16735013)
for

------
jasonwilk
Dave.com is hiring full stack engineers, data scientists and product managers
in Los Angeles. We're backed by Google, JP Morgan, Mark Cuban, etc.

If you want to help take on the big banks, come join us!

------
johnfactorial
brandcomply.com | Front-end Web Developer and Full-stack Web dev internships |
Atlanta, GA | Onsite | Email resumes to john@octane5.com

BrandComply's mission is "Empowering Brands to Improve the World." We're
helping Fortune 100 companies protect their brands and end counterfeit and
grey-market products that perpetuate child labor and fund criminal & terrorist
organizations. If you're in the Metro Atlanta area and want to help us in our
mission, please email us for more details.

------
TomMindelsen
We are hiring for Front-End developer - top ico listing site
[https://icoschedulers.com/](https://icoschedulers.com/)

------
jcberk
Jobcase | Boston/Cambridge MA | onsite | full time (sorry no interns) |
[https://www.jobcase.com/about_us](https://www.jobcase.com/about_us)

Jobcase runs a set of job boards and a professional social network focused on
the almost 3/4 of the country that doesn't have a four-year college degree.
We're growing quickly, with 80MM registered members, and are mostly self-
funded to 100+ employees, so we're highly focused on data-driven decisions and
making smart capacity investments for the future. We're one of Boston Business
Journal's Best Places to Work (again!).

Recruiting for multiple roles, especially:

 _Platform engineer (including technical lead)_ \- Build all our core systems
(including interesting architecture/scaling problems), working on a well-
documented code base in a team with a strong review culture and very clear
communications. We use a Java/Hibernate stack; happy to get applications from
people with experience in comparable technologies.

 _Front-end engineer_ \- Build all our member-facing applications including
Jobcase.com, working mostly in Ruby on Rails. Drive the member experience for
acquisition and social network features, working closely with product
management and design/UX.

 _Quantitative data analyst_ \- Own a slice of our business metrics and drive
member acquisition and engagement. Send email/SMS communications, work with
engineering to build new flows and features, and come up with experiments to
optimize the member experience.

 _Data science / machine learning / information retrieval (experienced)_ \-
Help our members find relevant advice and jobs, and our colleagues make good
decisions. Have a direct impact on revenue and on engagement, working with a
team that's making major optimizations for our members and with colleagues who
are uniformly data-savvy.

Interview process is a phone screen, then onsite interviews, with onsite
design exercise and/or take-home coding/analysis exercise. Happy to answer
questions, jberk at jobcase.com - my team works pretty closely with all of
those teams.

[http://www.jobcase.com/locations/4Od3KKqq7pBUVSLdOt5YCwfo/nz...](http://www.jobcase.com/locations/4Od3KKqq7pBUVSLdOt5YCwfo/nzrsagNgjg18QzdOKcLpbpvq/jobcase-
cambridge-201-broadway/apply)

As one of our members said recently, "How Jobcase works is that when you get
hired, you help pay it forward and help others get hired, as much as you can!"

------
jsmeaton
Kogan.com | Full Stack Developers, Front End Engineers, Back End Engineers |
Full Time | Melbourne, Australia | ONSITE |
[https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-
engineering/](https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-engineering/)

Kogan.com is a pioneer of Australia's online retail industry and Australia’s
largest pureplay online retailer. Our software engineering team have end-to-
end responsibility from idea to launch for all kogan.com built apps -
including Kogan.com and dicksmith.com.au as well as purchasing optimisation
and other internal applications. We see our high volume, large scale apps as
an exciting opportunity for innovation and revolution - both in technology and
business. We welcome new technologies, ideas and ways of working.

To give you an idea on our stack we use Python and Django on the backend;
React on the frontend and tools/technologies such as: Elasticsearch, AWS,
Trello, Docker, Postgres, Redis and eClaire (our open-source Trello card
printer for our physical wall
[https://github.com/kogan/eClaire](https://github.com/kogan/eClaire)). We run
an Agile practice - adhering to our processes and refining them through
retros.

Check out what some of our engineers have written:
[https://devblog.kogan.com/](https://devblog.kogan.com/)

Our careers page has a pretty good rundown on our team and hiring process:
[https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-
engineering/](https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-engineering/) Our in
person interview is generally focused on debugging a python script or
javascript on a laptop, with full access to google/docs/tools you prefer. We
want you to succeed. We're interested in how you get there.

If you've got any specific questions about our team or process I'll be happy
to answer below.

We're looking for juniors, seniors, and everything in between. If you’d like
to apply, send an email to dev.jobs@kogan.com with the subject line beginning
with "HN: " and some content about who you are.

------
jbarmash
Compass | Many Roles - Sr. Engineers, Product Managers, Marketing & More | New
York City | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://grnh.se/7k2acn1](https://grnh.se/7k2acn1)

Compass is rethinking how real estate should be done; we value strong
engineering practices, great user experience and beautiful design.

We are 5 years old, $2.2B Valuation ($550M raise Dec ’17), $350M revenue, in
12 major cities; expanding to 8 more. Current Engineering, Design & Product
team is about 100 and expecting to grow to 170 by 2019. Real estate has some
truly interesting engineering challenges - please reach out!

Here are some open roles in Engineering (16 current openings):

* Sr. Backend Engineer - [http://grnh.se/voijs81](http://grnh.se/voijs81) (Golang, Java, Python, Microservices, MongoDB)

* Sr. Fullstack Engineer - [http://grnh.se/xrnbpd1](http://grnh.se/xrnbpd1)

* Sr. Backend Engineer - Data Engineering - [http://grnh.se/voijs81](http://grnh.se/voijs81) (Spark, EMR, PostgreSQL)

* DevOps Engineer - [https://www.compass.com/careers/?gh_jid=67167](https://www.compass.com/careers/?gh_jid=67167) (AWS, Kubernetes)

* Sr. Frontend Engineer - [http://grnh.se/y7tn181](http://grnh.se/y7tn181) (React, Angular, Webpack)

* Engineering Manager - [http://grnh.se/2iwvta1](http://grnh.se/2iwvta1)

* All Engineering Roles [https://goo.gl/xyoMTk](https://goo.gl/xyoMTk)

* Many Product & Design / UX Jobs - [https://goo.gl/dLBy7n](https://goo.gl/dLBy7n)

* MANY Marketing Jobs - [https://goo.gl/K8ZS2i](https://goo.gl/K8ZS2i)

We are also hiring for various roles in the different regions we are in -
Marketing Associates, Product Experts, Legal, Recruiting, Sales, Finance,
Business Development. These are in New York City, Boston, Chicago, Miami,
Atlanta, Los Angeles, Dallas, Hamptons, San Diego, San Francisco, Washington
DC, Westchester, Seattle.

All Compass Jobs: [https://grnh.se/7k2acn1](https://grnh.se/7k2acn1)

~~~
fbonetti
Is your tech team located entirely in NYC?

~~~
kevin91liu
yes, it is

------
stacksharekane
We’re on a mission to create the best place for engineers to figure out how to
piece together their tech stack. Our vision is to transform the way that all
SaaS tools and infrastructure are bought and sold. Open roles:

\- Front-End Engineer (React + Rails) -
[https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/186787-front-end-react-
soft...](https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/186787-front-end-react-soft...).

\- Back-End Engineer - [https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/186795-software-
engineer-ba...](https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/186795-software-engineer-
ba...).

\- Developer Evangelist - [https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/86973-developer-
evangelist](https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/86973-developer-evangelist)

We're a hybrid-remote team of 10 that recently closed our Series A and we're
growing very quickly, especially here in SF. Our Stack:
Ruby/Rails/React/Redux/PostgreSQL
[https://stackshare.io/stackshare](https://stackshare.io/stackshare).
[https://techcrunch.com/2018/01/09/developer-social-
network-s...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/01/09/developer-social-
network-s...).

How we work:

Every engineer owns and is responsible for the products they build (e.g. Stack
News). Before writing any code, the engineer tagged to the product writes a
blog post announcing it to the StackShare community. From there, they spec out
the product in detail and get feedback from at least one other engineer. Once
the initial version of the product is built they ship it to a small group of
beta testers, gather feedback, and iterate. Once the product has shipped to
production, this engineer is then responsible for monitoring the metrics that
matter for this product and iterating to improve it. Since we're building a
product for engineers, we believe in letting our engineers work on things that
interest them and giving them ownership over these products.

Interview process:

Phone Screen -> Technical Homework -> Technical Interviews -> Product
Interviews -> Offer!

Check out our careers page:
[https://stackshare.io/careers](https://stackshare.io/careers) Apply via
AngelList or email us at careers+HN@stackshare.io - if you're emailing us
please include your resume and/or LinkedIn profile

------
xiaojenna
NLP Data Scientist Shipamax (YC 17)

London, ONSITE

[https://angel.co/shipamax/jobs](https://angel.co/shipamax/jobs)

------
kevinwuhoo
10x Genomics | Software Engineer | San Francisco & Pleasanton, CA | Onsite,
10xgenomics.com

We're a biotech company developing novel software, hardware, and biochemical
systems to give scientists new methods of discovering the mechanisms behind
cancer and immunology. We're looking to grow our software team of currently
seven engineers (including myself) and three QA engineers to support the rapid
adoption of our technology and release of three new novel products this year.
Scientists are really excited about our technology as evidenced by the company
seeing $71 million in revenue in 2017, which was more than double our revenue
in 2016. We're working to continue this trend this year.

You can find out more about our massively parallel pipelines as well as our
visualization software at
[https://support.10xgenomics.com/](https://support.10xgenomics.com/). We
manage our pipelines with Go, develop analysis code using Rust and the
NumPy/SciPy stack, and drive our front-end applications with React/Redux. No
previous biological experience is required, but if you're interested you're
more than welcome to learn! You'll work with a team who are alums of YC,
Google, Facebook, 23andMe, MIT, Harvard, Caltech, and more.

We're currently hiring for several software roles, but feel free to email me
if you think you're a good fit for another role.

\- Senior Software Engineer: [https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/senior-
software-engineer...](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/senior-software-
engineer/)

\- Software Engineer: [https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/software-
engineer/](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/software-engineer/)

\- Senior UI Engineer: [https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/senior-ui-
engineer/](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/senior-ui-engineer/)

\- Software QA Engineer: [https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/software-
quality-enginee...](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/software-quality-
engineer/)

Just a note that we do have an office in San Francisco even though the
listings only specify Pleasanton. We also now have company sponsored Lyft
rides from the Dublin/Pleasanton BART station to our Pleasanton HQ. Feel free
to reach out if you're interested in working on petabyte scale data problems
using modern software practices or even if you just want to chat. You can
reach me at kevin.wu@10xgenomics.com or @kevinwuhoo.

------
vldr
GUTS Tickets | Junior .. Senior Full stack developer | Amsterdam, The
Netherlands | ONSITE €35k-€60k p.a. depending on experience, part-time/full-
time, ESOP/token plan available.

GUTS Tickets is hiring developers: frontend, backend, blockchain & everything
in between.

GUTS Tickets is a ticketing platform & service that puts an end to disgraceful
secondary ticket prices and ticket fraud. We're currently a small team of
committed entrepreneurs, designers, developers, a lawyer and a dog. Do you
want to be part of the ticketing revolution? Come join our startup-team in
Amsterdam!

We're hiring frontend, backend & blockchain developers and have about 3 to 5
positions to fill, depending on your experience and flexibility.

Our (current) tech-stack:

Backend: Python / Django / REST API Blockchain: Ethereum / Solidity /
Cryptocurrencies Frontend: Vue.js / Ember.js / React Native (yes, we do them
all)

We're looking for anyone who does & loves any of the following. Overlapping
skills or full-stack is a big plus:

Frontend JS development (senior/medior/junior): JavaScript, Vue.js, EmberJS,
Tests, HTML, CSS/SASS/PostCSS, Bootstrap Backend development (medior/junior):
Python 3.5, Django REST API, Golang, PostgreSQL Blockchain development
(medior/senior): Ethereum, Solidity, Smart Contracts DevOps: Gitlab, CI/CD,
AWS

We tend to work Agile: Scrum / Kanban, and create our workflow based on the
team (members) instead of forcing it on you. We don’t work to punch out a time
card, we work hard to give fans what they deserve.

Competitive salary based on experience: part-time or full-time is negotiable.
ESOP and/or a percentage of our cryptocurrency GET is also negotiable.
Employee-based conference, hardware and training budget. We prefer onsite
team-members at the moment. We're located at the top floor of Pakhuis de
Zwijger, in Amsterdam with a beautiful view over the water and inner city.

Perks: PS4 Pro and 4K TV gaming-battles, ping-pong tournaments, Friday-
afternoon drinks on roof terrace (looking over Amsterdam), committed team-
members from all over the world (all on-site), meetups & lightning talks,
access to "fill in whatever you want" events & conferences.

Got GUTS? Join our team and send your CV to jobs (at) guts.tickets (soliciting
is NOT appreciated).

Check out [https://guts.tickets/jobs](https://guts.tickets/jobs) and
[https://guts.tickets](https://guts.tickets) for more info.

------
samidalouche
Narrative I/O | Scala Backend Engineer| New York, NY | Full-time | ONSITE,
REMOTE | [http://narrative.io/](http://narrative.io/)

Narrative is building the first global data marketplace. It has often been
said that data is the new currency. Unfortunately, maximizing the value of
data is often easier said than done. On one side, transacting via individual
point to point integrations carries a lot of overhead in both business
development and technical integration efforts. On the other, going through big
aggregators introduces opacity in the pricing and provenance of the data. At
Narrative, we help our customers get value from their data by building a
central auction platform to reduce the friction and tooling to increase the
transparency in this process.

We are a small, early stage team looking for great developers who want to jump
in and take major systems and user-facing features from design to launch.
Here's where we are now:

\- We are operating in Amazon Web Services. Our services are mainly deployed
on EC2 provisioned with Terraform.

\- We also heavily use other technology on AWS such as DynamoDB, S3, and RDS.

\- Our backend includes a data ingestion web service with supporting Kinesis
consumers, along with a growing array of Spark projects. It’s written mostly
in Scala, with a smattering of Python for lambda functions.

\- We sit somewhere in the middle of the “Scala as a worse Haskell” and “Scala
as a better Java” spectrum. We love functional programming and we do make use
of libraries like cats, but at the same time we heavily favor core language
features and have no intention of rewriting everything using Free Monads.

\- Our frontend is written in Typescript with Angular2 and a supporting API
running on Node, and is deployed and monitored using much the same supporting
tech as the backend.

\- Other services we use include: GitHub, CircleCI, DataDog.

Apply at hiring@narrative.io. We are hiring for a Scala Backend Engineering
role and are building the team with a remote-first mindset.

\- Scala Backend Engineer:
[http://transparency.narrative.io/join/backend.html](http://transparency.narrative.io/join/backend.html)

Some more useful links:

\- Find out more about Company Culture:
[http://transparency.narrative.io/culture.html](http://transparency.narrative.io/culture.html).

\- More about the hiring process: [http://transparency.narrative.io/join/dev-
process.html](http://transparency.narrative.io/join/dev-process.html).

\- A day in the life of a dev:
[http://transparency.narrative.io/culture/dev/day-in-
life.htm...](http://transparency.narrative.io/culture/dev/day-in-life.html) of
a dev.

------
stacy1
ResearchGate | Berlin, Germany | Visa | Onsite
[https://www.researchgate.net/about](https://www.researchgate.net/about)
[https://github.com/researchgate](https://github.com/researchgate)

Our tech stack: Java, PHP, Javascript (React/Redux), Python, Mobile (iOS/React
Native), PostgreSQL, MongoDB, HBase, SolrCloud, Hadoop (Hive, Map/Reduce,
Flink), ActiveMQ, Kafka

ResearchGate is the professional network for scientists, connecting almost 15
million researchers and scientists and making research open to all. Investors
include Bill Gates, Benchmark, Founders Fund, Wellcome Trust, Goldman Sachs
Investment Partners. Located in the heart of Berlin, you'll be working in a
fast-paced environment where code is written, tested and shipped continuously.
Our engineering team is passionate about building maintainable, scalable web
applications that are constantly optimized to meet the needs of our users.

We are looking for:

Engineering Manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/28e6afff-1598-4834-be9e-d...](https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/28e6afff-1598-4834-be9e-da9f65558112?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hackernews)

Senior Software Engineer, Frontend & Responsive UIs:
[https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/4508d2de-f04a-4028-961a-9...](https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/4508d2de-f04a-4028-961a-9004ed04cd5b?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hackernews)

Frontend Infrastructure Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/8e8e539e-208a-4405-aa39-c...](https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/8e8e539e-208a-4405-aa39-cc2f8ab2c72b?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hackernews)

Senior Software Engineer PHP:
[https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/d0a08e0e-ea3d-40ec-9135-b...](https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/d0a08e0e-ea3d-40ec-9135-bc533b5ff12a?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hackernews)

Software Engineer - Infrastructure:
[https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/83691d96-891c-4e48-b3df-d...](https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/83691d96-891c-4e48-b3df-d1b0e882c744?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hackernews)

Technical Product Manager - Infrastructure:
[https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/40f70924-36d0-4b02-9f3a-5...](https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/40f70924-36d0-4b02-9f3a-5fc6a67ed42b?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hackernews)

Product Manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/004c46e0-d8aa-4c44-b1c6-2...](https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/004c46e0-d8aa-4c44-b1c6-2b571e8e1020?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hackernews)

Senior UX Designer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/ee224fb3-d668-437b-8920-b...](https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/ee224fb3-d668-437b-8920-b99cd948fbcd?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hackernews)

More on our careers page:
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers](https://www.researchgate.net/careers)

------
muratk
engageSPARK | Cebu, Philippines | ONSITE, REMOTE, FULLTIME, VISA, Code4Good
[https://www.engageSPARK.com](https://www.engageSPARK.com)

engageSPARK, a social enterprise, is the world's EASIEST Platform that
empowers professionals (marketing, sales, hr, operations, project managers,
etc) at NGOs & Businesses to easily & quickly build interactive Automated
Phone Calls (IVR) and 2-Way SMS campaigns in any country. We're especially
focused on emerging markets, where 66% have no Internet and another 15% who
have smartphones can't afford data plans regularly. Interactive automated
phone calls are the most cost effective and scalable way to engage anyone
anywhere with any mobile phone. People opt in by sending an SMS, doing a
Missed Call, sending a FB message or others, which trigger an automated call
back to them.

Customers such as Google, Facebook, Intel, UNICEF, Noora Health (YC W14) Asian
Development Bank, International Rescue Committee, Innovations for Poverty
Action, MedAir, Mercy Corps, and US Institute for Peace use the engageSPARK
platform to interact with people for a variety of use cases, including social
change in the areas of Agriculture, Health, Finance, Elections, and Disaster
Planning & Response, as well as for sales, marketing, customer feedback, and
operations.

We've recently raised funding by 500 Startups and other investors. Forbes says
we're "A Leading Startup" and a "Notable Social Enterprise". Since launch two
years ago, engageSPARK has become the global leader in our space - we've
already been used in 125+ countries.

Adventure Fellowship (1 year): [https://goo.gl/YA8ENR](https://goo.gl/YA8ENR)
| You're passionate and interested to work with us? Great, let's talk!

Our stack: Go (GoLang) Microservices, Python/Django, JavaScript, Docker,
Redis, Thrift, PostgreSQL, CouchDB, AWS, Android, Java

Located in tropical Cebu Island, Cebu City is the second largest city in the
Philippines. It’s a safe place to live with a variety of malls, restaurants,
shops, beaches, and activities such as scuba diving, running, hiking, rock
climbing, and snorkeling. It has a busy international airport with cheap
flights to domestic and regional destinations. Check out Google Images:
[https://www.google.com/search?safe=off&site=imghp&tbm=isch&s...](https://www.google.com/search?safe=off&site=imghp&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1104&bih=639&q=cebu+philippines&oq=cebu&sout=0&sa=X)

Email us at Jobs at engageSPARK.com

------
valtjobs
Tufts | Software Developer | Software Engineer | full time | Medford, MA, USA
| Onsite

We are a team at Tufts University (Boston area) researching data
visualizations for machine learning model comparison and selection. Plain
English project description: You train a variety of ML models to solve a
particular problem. Which is the best model for the task at hand? What can you
learn by comparing the models?

The project (Data Driven Discovery of Models, aka D3M) is funded by a large
grant from the Defense Advanced Research Projects Agency (DARPA). We are
looking for a full-time full stack developer (mostly front-end) to join our
multi-institutional team of researchers at Tufts, Georgia Tech, and Wisconsin-
Madison.

This would be a great way for an established front-end dev to get their feet
wet in machine learning, or for a dev with ML experience to work on higher-
level ML concepts.

Our current tech stack: Docker, Node, Vue, D3.

The most important skills a candidate would have are front-end development
skills in JavaScript, including knowledge of the current state of frameworks
such as Vue.js, excellent communication and team skills, and experience in
maintaining software over the course of a multiyear project.

Responsibilities: software development of front- and back-end visual analytics
system for the DARPA D3M project (e.g., Vue client, D3 visualizations, Node
server, communication channels between different components would be through
Web Socket and gRPC), Team Management (e.g., participation in D3M project
meetings, collaboration with the team members, composed of Tufts, Georgia
Tech, and Wisconsin-Madison, Collaboration with other teams in the D3M
project).

Expertise: JavaScript, Python. Experience of working in web-based front-end
frameworks like Vue, React, Angular, etc. Must be thoughtful of UI/UX.
Experience in web-based visualization tools such as D3, Tableau, etc.
Knowledge of open-source development and team-collaborative development
environments, e.g., GitHub. Experience with integration technologies like
Docker, Kubernetes, etc is a plus. Research experience a plus. Basic knowledge
of stats/data science.

Qualification: BS or MS in computer science with 2+ year experience in working
client-web based architecture and developing web-based visual analytics tools.
Experience developing server-side data management systems is useful.
Experience with machine learning would be an additional plus. The BS/MS isn't
a hard-and-fast requirement, but this position will require the theoretical
and mathematical background found in traditional CS education routes.

Travel: Some travel is required to attend integration exercises at DARPA in
DC, including up to 4 weeks in the summer and 2 weeks in the winter.

If you are interested, shoot us an email: jobs.valt@gmail.com

------
sgrove
PayGarden | Full-stack | SF | Full Time | ONSITE (preferred, sponsor visa) +
REMOTE (for some positions)

 _What_ : With PayGarden merchants can accept big-brand gift cards as payment
- imagine Stripe, but instead of credit cards, your customers can pay with
Starbucks, Walmart, Amazon (& ~100 more) gift cards.

See our partnership with Watsi [0] - turning major brand cards into life-
changing healthcare for people, or Private Internet Access [1] - making VPN
payment anonymous.

 _How_ : Our systems handle millions of dollars, built primarily with
Clojure/Script, ReasonML, & a dash of Rust.

 _Us_ : If you've ever done any work with Clojure or Reason, you've likely
seen someone from our tiny, incredibly high-leverage team of Xooglers & YC
alumni. We've:

\- contributed to the cljs compiler [2],

\- built cool open-source Clojure/Scripts apps [3],

\- given [4] dozens [5] of talks [6] on [7] fun and cutting [8] edge
development

\- run the #sfcljs & ReasonDojo meetups

 _You_ : Love working with others, taking ownership over business concerns
while jumping into other parts of the stack to help out. An internal drive to
continuously improve, while remaining humble.

jobs@paygarden.com with "HN" in the subject, & link us to your favorite
project!

[0] [https://www.paygarden.com/watsi/donate-your-gift-
card](https://www.paygarden.com/watsi/donate-your-gift-card)

[1]
[https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/)

[2]
[https://youtu.be/mty0RwkPmE8?t=23m30s](https://youtu.be/mty0RwkPmE8?t=23m30s)

[3] [https://precursorapp.com/blog/clojure-is-a-product-design-
to...](https://precursorapp.com/blog/clojure-is-a-product-design-tool)

[4] [https://youtu.be/t6CRZ-iG39g](https://youtu.be/t6CRZ-iG39g) \- OneGraph

[5] [https://youtu.be/i9eu9e7gN0Q](https://youtu.be/i9eu9e7gN0Q) \- Unikernels
in the real world

[6] [https://youtu.be/QWfHrbSqnB0](https://youtu.be/QWfHrbSqnB0) \- Truly
full-stack apps in OCaml

[7] [https://youtu.be/Yp7MmskzF9Y](https://youtu.be/Yp7MmskzF9Y) \- Generating
& Running 1,000,000 Selenium tests in 60 minutes

[8] [https://youtu.be/wjHTsaqwMIE](https://youtu.be/wjHTsaqwMIE) \-
Polymorphic Codebases

------
59243
Expensify - Portland, OR, San Francisco, CA - Full Stack Engineer,
Infrastructure Engineer

Hey there! Allow us to introduce ourselves. We are Expensify and we do
“expense reports that don’t suck!” (Google “expensify” to read more.) We’re
getting crushed under an ever-growing pile of super awesome work, and I need
one bright soul to help us dig our way out. I can guarantee you fun, an
amazing opportunity to learn, and the siren’s call of distant riches. But only
if you are all of the following:

\- An incredibly hard worker, even when it’s not so fun. There is a ton of
work to do, and a lot of it downright sucks. After all — we do the sucky work
so our customers won’t need to. I need you to buck up and grind through server
logs, user emails, source code, and bug reports, without complaint or
supervision, and come back asking for more.

\- A cool person to be with. Not a crazy party animal, just someone we can
trust, rely upon, hang out with, bounce ideas off of, and generally interact
with in a positive way, both personally and professionally. In fact, this is
one of the most stringent requirements we have: would you be fun to hang out
with day and night on some remote, exotic beach? This isn’t a rhetorical
question, either: every year we take the company overseas for a month and work
incredibly hard while having a ton of fun. We’ve done Cambodia, Thailand,
Turkey, Croatia, Portugal and Uruguay. Our most recent trip was Uruguay in
January, where do you want to go next?

\- Super talented, in a general way. We’re going to throw a ton of work at you
of every possible sort, and you need that magic skill of being able to figure
it out even if you have no idea where to start. On any given day you might
bounce between super low-level coding, super high-level technical support,
marketing-driven data-mining, updating our user documentation,
inventing/designing/building some new feature, etc. This is not a code monkey
job — you’re going to be a full participant in the process, and you need to
bring your own unique blend of skills to the table.

\- Specifically talented in a programming way (or if not, shoot as an email
anyways!). You can instantly visualize solutions to problems big and small.
Your code is always clean, well commented, has good nomenclature and
indentation. You can switch on a dime between C++, PHP, Bash, Cron, HTML, CSS,
JavaScript, jQuery, Dwoo, SQL — not because you know them all, but because
you’re the sort of person who can just pick it up and figure it out.

If you’re this sort of person, you’ll know what I mean. If not, then this
position isn’t for you. And there are a bunch more, but odds are if you got
this far, nothing I can do would stop you from applying. That’s a problem
because while I know you are awesome, it’s actually really hard and time
consuming to find you in the midst of the literally hundreds of other
applications I get from everyone else. So this is where I’m going to ask my
first favor: can you make it really easy and obvious how great you are, so I
don’t accidentally overlook you?

There are probably many ways to do that. But the easiest way to do that is to
check out we.are.expensify.com and send in an application(which you can find
at [http://we.are.expensify.com](http://we.are.expensify.com)) or email us at
jobs@expensify.com. We are excited to hear from you!

~~~
bamueller
Are there remote opportunities on only on-site?

------
jscheur
NoRedInk | Back-End, Front-End, Full-Stack, SRE, or Engineering Manager | San
Francisco, CA | REMOTE Pacific Time (PST) to Central European Time (CET)

We’re an ed-tech company on a mission to help all students become strong
writers! Our team may be small, but NoRedInk is used by 1 in 2 school
districts in the US, and students have answered over 2 billion questions on
our platform.

We’re a group of friendly people who listen to and learn from each other. We
discuss past mistakes openly so we can adapt our processes to the challenges
that come with progress. Puns flow freely across our San Francisco office as
well as on Slack, and we have remote engineers spanning six different time
zones.

Our engineering team [1] prides itself on code quality and innovation. We use
the cutting-edge Elm programming language for all our new front-end code, and
have been migrating legacy React code to Elm as well. Our back-end is
primarily Ruby on Rails, although we are working to split off smaller services
as we scale to keep up with our traffic. You can read about our experiences
with these technologies on our team blog! [2]

In addition to spending work hours open-sourcing useful libraries we develop
[3], we also invest financially in open source. We hired the creator of Elm,
Evan Czaplicki, to develop Elm full time. [4] Evan discusses his plans for the
language with the team every week, periodically pairs with other engineers on
Elm, and cracks up members of the sales team with his lunchtime jokes.

We use Amazon AWS for our infrastructure and automate all of our deployments
using Chef and OpsWorks. We write a lot of tests, and use Jenkins for
continuous integration. Our process for new features begins with our product
team and in-house visual designer, continues with a GitHub pull request from a
feature branch into master, and ends with our in-house QA specialist trying to
break it before it reaches production.

We’re looking for engineers who want to work on a mission that makes a
difference and who are the type of collaborators that value kindness and open-
mindedness, over convincing the group they’re right.

You can learn more about what to expect through blog posts about our interview
process [5] and on-boarding experience [6].

If you’re interested, please apply through our jobs page!
[https://www.noredink.com/jobs](https://www.noredink.com/jobs)

[1] [https://www.noredink.com/about/team](https://www.noredink.com/about/team)

[2] [http://tech.noredink.com/](http://tech.noredink.com/)

[3] [https://github.com/NoRedInk/](https://github.com/NoRedInk/)

[4] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-
evan](http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-evan)

[5] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/145260396603/our-
engineering-h...](http://tech.noredink.com/post/145260396603/our-engineering-
hiring-process)

[6] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/143787279069/on-boarding-
as-a-...](http://tech.noredink.com/post/143787279069/on-boarding-as-a-new-
remote-engineer-think-about)

~~~
neduma
Oh. this is awesome. will definitely check it out. Working with Evan Czaplicki
would be the top perk.

------
skipwalker
Voyant Inc. | System Administrator/Engineer/DevOps | Austin, TX | ONSITE,
FULL-TIME | [http://www.planwithvoyant.com](http://www.planwithvoyant.com)
System Administrator/Engineer/DevOps

Voyant is seeking a talented System Admin/DevOps Engineer to help lead the
evolution of our development and deployment systems. The successful candidate
will have expertise with Linux, and experience building, configuring, and
maintaining production deployments, ideally using Amazon Web Services (AWS)
EC2

Responsibilities * Leverage Amazon AWS services to design new and improve
existing Voyant EC2 deployments. * Develop expertise in our current deployment
solution, and continually design enhancements. Technologies used include: EC2,
RDS, VPC, CloudFormation, Route53, Jenkins, OpenVPN, Tomcat, Apache, Java. *
Develop tools (e.g. dashboards) to continuously improve DevOps processes
around our AWS environments (We have at least 5 separate production
environments). * Setup, configure, and maintain internal Linux and Windows
virtualization environments. * Develop and implement disaster recovery
planning for production environments.

Experience and Skills: * 5+ years experience as a system or devops engineer *
Cloud computing administration - Amazon AWS preferred * AWS DevOps Engineering
Certification (If not, we will encourage and sponsor your certification on the
job) * Configuration management experience (Ansible, Chef, Puppet) *
Automation scripting language experience * Experience or familiarity with Java
application servers and servlet containers is a plus

What we offer: * Opportunity to gain AWS experience and AWS certifications *
Small but profitable and stable company ... we are growing but not yet a big
dumb company * Highly competitive salary with stock options * Full family
medical and dental insurance

Location: Austin, TX (Relocation and visa sponsorship is not currently
available.)

contact us at jobs@planwithvoyant.com

Other openings: Java Server Side Developer -
[https://www.planwithvoyant.com/content/en_US/aboutus/javaser...](https://www.planwithvoyant.com/content/en_US/aboutus/javaserverdev.html)

Java Developer - Financial Calculations -
[https://www.planwithvoyant.com/content/en_US/aboutus/javadev...](https://www.planwithvoyant.com/content/en_US/aboutus/javadeveloper.html)

Quality Assurance Engineer -
[https://www.planwithvoyant.com/content/en_US/aboutus/qaengin...](https://www.planwithvoyant.com/content/en_US/aboutus/qaengineer.html)

------
NewsNow
Designer/Developer | NewsNow.co.uk | London, UK | Full-time, permanent Web
Developers / Full Stack Developers / News Algorithm Developers / Back End
Software Engineers | NewsNow.co.uk | 100% remote (UK residents only) | Full-
time, permanent

We are a top ten UK media publisher, with a website loved by millions: a
technology company at heart with industry-leading success metrics propelled by
a highly experienced multi-disciplinary engineering team that can afford to
run lean. Which means today, we offer all the excitement and agility of a
start-up, but with the stability and benefits of an established business —
we’re still a company where everyone gets to make a massive impact!

Our mission: to democratise and disrupt the market for news. Today, we have
major plans for growth, both here in the UK and abroad, and to create even
more social capital out of what has been an extremely successful platform:
through increased editorial direction, curating credible but independent
journalism, as well as through computational approaches to identifying the
best news to show our users.

We currently have these opportunities:

\- As a /Designer/Developer/, you’ll be responsible for designing all aspects
of the website UI and brand, and work closely with Head of Digital Product and
senior management on the biggest redesign of our homepage in 20 years. You
will be working with Adobe Creative Suite, JavaScript/Node/React, CSS3/SASS,
HTML5, Responsive Web Design, progressive enhancement and feature detection.

\- As a /Fully Remote Web Developer/, you’ll write the logic that drives the
UI, and integrate new UI with back-end data. You’ll also work on a wide array
of other UI/UX, SEO, and content integration challenges.

\- As a /Fully Remote Full Stack Developer/, you’ll be expected to contribute
authoritatively towards product development projects throughout the entire
software stack: from database and infrastructure installation and
configuration, through writing business logic and prototyping website
presentation, to developing our bespoke programmatic advertising technologies.

\- As a /Fully Remote News Algorithm Developer/, you’ll develop automated
curation algorithms that will produce the content for a new homepage format.

\- As a /Fully Remote Back End Software Engineer/, your projects will largely
be server-side. You will bring a sophisticated approach to problem solving,
finding ways to achieve objectives while addressing scalability challenges and
security concerns.

All London positions are based at our centrally-located head office. All fully
remote roles are open to UK residents only.

If you think you’re a fit for any of these roles, please apply online.
[http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/](http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/)

------
kcrossncc
NCC Group (formerly Matasano Security, iSEC Partners, and Intrepidus Group) -
Atlanta, Austin, Boston, Chicago, Houston, New York, San Francisco, Seattle,
and Sunnyvale, CA

It's the time of year when we welcome back the sun, the cherry blossoms, and
crippling seasonal allergies. 2 of out 3 ain't bad. Searching for a job that
goes 3 for 3? Consider NCC. Cutting-edge research, continuous learning &
training, and contributing on interesting client engagements. The elusive
triple threat.

NCC Group is currently looking for passionate security minds to join our merry
crew! We are looking for great people to join our pentesting, DFIR, and Risk
Management & Governance teams!

What do we do exactly? Penetration testing, security analysis, DFIR, and
cutting-edge research into current technologies and attacks (breaking things).
You spend most of your day thinking about security systems and how they can
break. You get to be creative and have a lot of freedom to be clever while
learning new technologies at a very fast pace. Engagements are usually 2-4
weeks long and in a year you will be exposed to 15-20 products and technology
stacks. Your work will typically initiate person-months of security
improvements in products millions of people use. You will have access to
senior engineers/architects and your findings/ideas will be heard by senior
decision makers. You will have enormous impact in making the software and
products people use safer!

All of our consultants are also security researchers, with dedicated research
time. Not too shabby!

We are looking to add new colleagues in all of our office locations.
Specifically, we're urgently looking to add folks in the following service
offerings:

* Houston! We're eagerly looking for junior and senior pentesters in the Houston market to help protect our growing client base locally. * Experienced, seasoned pentesters in all of our office locations (and remote, if willing to travel) * Great DFIR minds in the Bay Area, NYC, or Austin (or remote, if willing to travel) * Additions to our Risk Management & Governance team all over the country * Junior pentesting additions to our team in every office location

If you want to learn more about us and our open positions check out our:

Blog ([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/newsroom-and-
events/b...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/newsroom-and-
events/blog/))

Cryptopals ([http://cryptopals.com/](http://cryptopals.com/))

Microcorruption
([https://microcorruption.com/login](https://microcorruption.com/login))

If you're ready to apply, contact us at [https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-
us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-
us/careers/current-vacancies/) or reach out directly at na-cv@nccgroup.trust.

We'd love to hear from you! Have a good day!

------
roasbeef
Lightning Labs | Crypto Protocol Engineer, Frontend Developer, Distributed
Systems Engineer | Remote | Fulltime

[https://angel.co/lightning](https://angel.co/lightning)

[https://lightning.engineering/](https://lightning.engineering/)

At Lightning Labs, we scale blockchains. Our current focus is the development
and deployment of the Lightning Network[1], an open blockchain scalability
protocol[2] primarily being developed for Bitcoin. Lightning allows for high
volume, low fee, instant payments on top of Bitcoin. We strive to continually
push the edge of innovation w.r.t blockchain scalability, advanced privacy-
preserving smart contracts, and cryptocurrency UX. Amongst our team include
applied cryptographers, the designers of the Lightning Network protocol, and
several Bitcoin developers making key contributions to the open source Bitcoin
eco-system such as roasbeef[3].

{Cryto Protocol Engineer || Distributed Systems Engineer}:

We're looking for an experienced software engineer well versed in applied
cryptography, peer to peer networks, distributed systems, open source software
collaboration, and cryptocurrencies. Your job description would include
working on lnd[4] the most feature-complete implementation of the Lightning
Network, neutrino[5] an advanced lite client operating mode for Bitcoin,
conduct novel research into cryptocurrencies (and related areas), and helping
to design the next generation of smart contract applications on Bitcoin.

{Frontend Developer}:

Our work on the second-layer of blockchains presents a number of UI/UX
challenges, as we lift traditional wallets to the next layer creating a new
application platform on top Lightning. As a result, we're also looking for a
frontend developer that is able to pick things up quickly, develop skills in
our interdisciplinary space, and has strong implementation ability. Applicants
should be Javascript experts an eye for design, that have experience building
applications with React and React Native.

You can contact me directly at jobs@lightning.engineering with some, or all of
the following: link to your github account, resume, a brief cover letter
detailing your past experience in the areas listed above, and some relevant
work you've done.

[1]: [http://lightning.network/](http://lightning.network/)

[2]: [https://github.com/lightningnetwork/lightning-
rfc/](https://github.com/lightningnetwork/lightning-rfc/)

[3]: [https://github.com/roasbeef/](https://github.com/roasbeef/),
[https://twitter.com/roasbeef](https://twitter.com/roasbeef)

[4]:
[https://github.com/lightningnetwork/lnd/](https://github.com/lightningnetwork/lnd/)

[5]:
[https://github.com/lightninglabs/neutrino](https://github.com/lightninglabs/neutrino)

------
resalisbury
Checker (YC '14) | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

modern background checks, focused on building a fairer future for applicants.
growing and profitable, an unusual combination for the Bay Area :) great
engineering centric culture. co-founded by engineers. 160+ ppl, 40+ eng.

3+ years relevant work experience

\--

Engineering

[https://bit.ly/eng-full-stack](https://bit.ly/eng-full-stack)

[https://bit.ly/eng-backend-core](https://bit.ly/eng-backend-core)

[https://bit.ly/eng-manager](https://bit.ly/eng-manager)

[https://bit.ly/eng-devops](https://bit.ly/eng-devops)

[https://bit.ly/eng-it-ops](https://bit.ly/eng-it-ops)

[https://bit.ly/eng-data-1](https://bit.ly/eng-data-1)

\--

Product

[https://bit.ly/director-prod](https://bit.ly/director-prod) (8+ years exp)

[https://bit.ly/senior-pm](https://bit.ly/senior-pm) (5+ years exp)

[https://bit.ly/prod-manager-1](https://bit.ly/prod-manager-1)

[https://bit.ly/prod-product-designer](https://bit.ly/prod-product-designer)

[https://bit.ly/prod-technical-writer](https://bit.ly/prod-technical-writer)

\--

Sales & Customer Success

[https://bit.ly/sales-account-exec](https://bit.ly/sales-account-exec)

[https://bit.ly/customer-success-rep](https://bit.ly/customer-success-rep)

\--

Marketing

[https://bit.ly/content-marketing-2](https://bit.ly/content-marketing-2)

[https://bit.ly/digital-marketing-ops](https://bit.ly/digital-marketing-ops)

\--

All other jobs

[https://bit.ly/all-the-jobs](https://bit.ly/all-the-jobs)

------
DLinDeepSoma
OSARO INC | San Francisco | Full time | Onsite | Robot Control Software
Engineer | Robot Motion Planning Engineer | Deep Learning Engineer |
Reinforcement Learning Engineer | Senior Software Engineer | Software Engineer

At Osaro, we're creating machine intelligence software that combines state-of-
the-art perception with powerful adaptive decision-making abilities to help
computer and robotic systems act efficiently and intelligently. You would
collaborate with existing team members with expertise spanning reinforcement
learning, computer vision, hardware architecture, robotics and more. Osaro is
developing large-scale machine learning products that need to interface with
customers’ complex software environments as well as interface with a variety
of robotic hardware and sensors.

\- Robot Motion Planning Engineer: We are searching for a full-time control
systems engineer to research and implement motion planning systems for high-
performance planning on industrial robots. The ideal candidate would have a
graduate degree in robotics or a related field and extensive experience
implementing and optimizing motion planning systems in both simulated and
real-world robotics systems.
[http://www.osaro.com/careers/?gh_jid=969906](http://www.osaro.com/careers/?gh_jid=969906)

\- Robot Control Software Engineer: We are searching for a full-time control
systems engineer to develop and maintain high-performance control interfaces
to a suite of industrial robots. You will be responsible for development,
maintenance, and optimization of the interfaces between Osaro’s abstract
controller libraries and the low-level control systems of all our supported
robot platforms. The ideal candidate would have a graduate degree in robotics
or a related field and extensive experience implementing and optimizing
control systems for real-world robotic systems.
[http://www.osaro.com/careers/?gh_jid=969996](http://www.osaro.com/careers/?gh_jid=969996)

\- Deep Learning Engineer: Seeking world-class deep learning engineers with
broad background in machine learning. As a deep learning engineer, you are
involved in all stages of algorithm development from inception and initial
implementation to evaluation and all the way to a deployable production
quality algorithm.
[http://www.osaro.com/careers/?gh_jid=490809](http://www.osaro.com/careers/?gh_jid=490809)

\- Reinforcement Learning Engineer: As an RL engineer you will be uniquely
positioned in our team to work on large-scale machine intelligence problems
and push forward the frontiers of AI technologies.
[http://www.osaro.com/careers/?gh_jid=490848](http://www.osaro.com/careers/?gh_jid=490848)

\- Senior Software Engineer: We are searching for a full-time software
engineer to develop and maintain high-performance control interfaces to a
suite of industrial robots and sensors that enable modern machine learning
based robotics applications. You will be responsible for development,
maintenance, and optimization of the interfaces between Osaro’s control and
sensing algorithms and the lower level controls of our robot platforms.
[https://www.osaro.com/careers/?gh_jid=1081784](https://www.osaro.com/careers/?gh_jid=1081784)

\- Software Engineer: We are searching for a full-time software engineer to
develop and maintain high-performance control interfaces to a suite of
industrial robots and sensors that enable modern machine learning based
robotics applications. You will be responsible for development, maintenance,
and optimization of the interfaces between Osaro’s control and sensing
algorithms and the lower level controls of our robot platforms.
[https://www.osaro.com/careers/?gh_jid=1104793](https://www.osaro.com/careers/?gh_jid=1104793)

[http://www.osaro.com/careers/?gh_jid=490453](http://www.osaro.com/careers/?gh_jid=490453)
Please apply directly on our website. Thanks!
[http://www.osaro.com/careers/](http://www.osaro.com/careers/)

------
ianlogan
Drop Technologies Inc |
[https://www.earnwithdrop.com](https://www.earnwithdrop.com) | Toronto, ON,
Canada | ONSITE Full-time

Drop’s vision is to make life more rewarding. We are the first intelligent
mobile rewards platform. Our community of members earn rewards for shopping
with brands and retailers they love. Drop curates relevant offers and rewards
based on everyday spending.

Headquartered in Toronto, Drop is building the next generation loyalty product
for the US and Canada. We’re a consumer-led product with over 600,000+ users
and growing. Loyalty is a $40 billion+ market which we’re disrupting with a
strong focus on design, user experience, and engineering. We’re executing fast
with plans to grow the team throughout 2018.

Our approach to development and collaboration welcomes engineers whom are full
stack and/or specialize in a particular domain (frontend, backend, data, etc).
We operate at all levels of the stack: building mobile-first apps with
technologies like React Native to deliver elegant UIs, scaling highly
parallelized APIs and banking integrations to get a 360-degree view of user
spending habits and share of wallet, developing data infrastructure to deliver
insights and enable the business to efficiently drive impact, and more.

Open Positions:

\- Software Engineer, Frontend:
[https://drop.workable.com/j/487DCA8662](https://drop.workable.com/j/487DCA8662)

\- Software Engineer, Backend:
[https://drop.workable.com/j/98E65D7012](https://drop.workable.com/j/98E65D7012)

\- Software Engineer, Full Stack:
[https://drop.workable.com/j/B94E9E6EF6](https://drop.workable.com/j/B94E9E6EF6)

\- Software Engineer, Data Infrastructure:
[https://drop.workable.com/j/616BA65EF2](https://drop.workable.com/j/616BA65EF2)

\- Product Manager:
[https://drop.workable.com/j/254797A4B6](https://drop.workable.com/j/254797A4B6)

\- Product Designer:
[https://drop.workable.com/j/70F90FA0A4](https://drop.workable.com/j/70F90FA0A4)

Tech Stack:

\- React Native, Rails/Ruby, Postgres, Redshift, Airflow, Docker, Kubernetes

If this sounds interesting, please reach out to me directly: ian [@]
earnwithdrop [dot] com or apply directly at:
[https://www.earnwithdrop.com/pages/careers](https://www.earnwithdrop.com/pages/careers)

------
kylixz
Chesapeake Technology Intl. ([http://ctic-inc.com/](http://ctic-inc.com/)) |
Software Engineer (Any level) | Full-time, U.S. Only | Camarillo, Santa
Barbara, Denver, NoVA, SoMD, REMOTE We are looking for software engineers.
We're predominantly a JVM shop distributed around the country. The culture is
flexible and supports staying current in your career -- for example, many of
us have attended conferences like StrangeLoop, have subscriptions to ACM or
Safari Books, or have pursued graduate programs with CTI's assistance. We
won't whiteboard you. Check out our interview process here by searching for
"Chesapeake Technology": [https://github.com/poteto/hiring-without-
whiteboards](https://github.com/poteto/hiring-without-whiteboards) CTI is
building the next-generation cyber and electronic warfare platform comprising
hardware, firmware, software, and user interfaces. We are a rapidly growing
company, with remote work policies and flexible schedules. We offer
competitive salaries and an excellent benefits package. CTI's platform extends
beyond Electronic Warfare-related hardware and software. Data management, from
collection to transfer to storage and analysis, is a critical element in
transforming information into actionable and intuitive visual intelligence.
The mid-level Software Engineer is a position that will work as part of a team
to architect, implement, and deploy innovative technologies to support both
military and commercial users. We strive to use the right technology for a
given problem and foster a learning environment. Sample projects:

* Architect and build a cutting edge platform of APIs and services for desktop, mobile, and web applications to control airborne UAV payloads.

* Architect a system to allow 3rd parties providing services such as computer-aided vision, machine learning, and data analysis to have access to customer controlled information securely

* Build the service that ingests streams of data from various sensors in real-time and correlates with other feeds

* Build out a data warehouse to analyze large amounts of telemetry and sensor data

* Create immersive 3D visualizations for cyber security and radio frequency domains.

If you are interested, please apply to any of the locations closest to you:

Santa Barbara, CA -
[https://cticinc.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=3&source=ycomb...](https://cticinc.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=3&source=ycomb..).

Camarillo, CA -
[https://cticinc.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=5&source=ycomb...](https://cticinc.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=5&source=ycomb..).

California, MD -
[https://cticinc.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=7&source=ycomb...](https://cticinc.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=7&source=ycomb..).

Sterling, VA -
[https://cticinc.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=6&source=ycomb...](https://cticinc.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=6&source=ycomb..).

Denver, CO -
[https://cticinc.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=4&source=ycomb...](https://cticinc.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=4&source=ycomb..).

Thanks!

------
mebassett
Trivium Real Estate | Frontend and Devops | London | Full-time | ONSITE

We're a young, investor-backed, machine-learning startup for the commercial
real estate industry (proptech). Our MVP is moments away from launching and
customers are queuing to take it for a spin. As such, we're growing our team
to tackle the challenges ahead.

We're a team of 8, located at London's South Bank and value continuous
learning, empathy with our clients and customers, and empowering our engineers
to make the best decisions.

# Front-End Engineer

This is for someone who:

\- is comfortable in functional programming, especially Elm; and

\- is experienced shipping front-end software to production; and

\- has empathy for users and loves friendly UX; and

\- has an eagerness to learn and willingness to share knowledge.

## A Typical Day

\- Start off writing a feature that requires elm-ports. These can be tricky,
so you pair with another developer who has shipped such code before.

\- After lunch you're requested to review a Pull Request that fixes a bug you
accidentally introduced a couple weeks back. There's no blame, instead some
discussion about how our tests and review process could have caught this
earlier.

\- The afternoon is spent with the Product guys around a whiteboard. You're
helping them sketch out a realistic wire-frame for a feature we plan to
deliver in a couple of weeks.

# Dev-Ops Engineer

We're believers in CI and automated testing, but we need some help getting
there. In particular we spend far too much time:

\- Ensuring our testing, deployment, and validation services are up to date
with the product.

\- Managing different servers for staging and production.

\- Trying to ensure we have a consistent build process across different
machines.

\- Thinking about the best way to deliver our machine-learning services in
production.

You should have:

\- experience maintaining CI services;

\- experience writing web applications in a functional language;

\- experience with different build processes (e.g. Make, `webpack`);

\- knowledge of and comfortability with Linux, AWS, and Docker.

# Some Tech we like:

We're more interested in a willingness and ability to learn than what you
currently know. But in case your interested in the stack we're using:

\- Haskell

\- Elm

\- PostgreSQL

\- Python / scikit-learn

\- Tensorflow / Deep learning

\- AWS

\- CircleCI

\- Automated Testing

contact info in my profile.

------
mahmoud_emam
Booking.com ONSITE Full-Time (Amsterdam, Netherlands and Shanghai, China)

Our headquarters in Amsterdam, Netherlands office:

* Full Stack Developer: [https://grnh.se/eojb6f1](https://grnh.se/eojb6f1)

* Full stack developer and Team lead: [https://grnh.se/haf1v2gr1](https://grnh.se/haf1v2gr1)

* Client Side Developers and Team Lead: [https://grnh.se/monao6ah1](https://grnh.se/monao6ah1)

* iOS Developer: [https://grnh.se/wegb8a1](https://grnh.se/wegb8a1)

* UX designer HTML/CSS: [https://grnh.se/x7t1q31](https://grnh.se/x7t1q31)

* UX Designer & Team Lead: [https://grnh.se/wldf021](https://grnh.se/wldf021)

* Data Scientist – Analytics: [https://grnh.se/vp01ts1](https://grnh.se/vp01ts1)

* Data Scientist – Machine Learning: [https://grnh.se/3ifv541](https://grnh.se/3ifv541)

* Data Scientist – NLP: [https://grnh.se/2hefxqq41](https://grnh.se/2hefxqq41)

* Product Owner - Data Science: [https://grnh.se/ro1uix1](https://grnh.se/ro1uix1)

* Product Owner - Infrastructure: [https://grnh.se/ekawg81](https://grnh.se/ekawg81)

* Site Reliability Engineer: [https://grnh.se/6gv0adq81](https://grnh.se/6gv0adq81)

* Software Developer: [https://grnh.se/hiwt6m1](https://grnh.se/hiwt6m1)

* Senior Software Developer: [https://grnh.se/mtynks1](https://grnh.se/mtynks1)

* Senior Software Developer(Technical lead): [https://grnh.se/wiu4pyoc1](https://grnh.se/wiu4pyoc1)

Our Shanghai, China Office:

* iOS Developer: [https://grnh.se/lq7ohyvj1](https://grnh.se/lq7ohyvj1)

* Android Developer: [https://grnh.se/uro7jv1](https://grnh.se/uro7jv1)

* Software Developer: [https://grnh.se/826lsuy71](https://grnh.se/826lsuy71)

* FullStack Developer: [https://grnh.se/fy2hkmrx1](https://grnh.se/fy2hkmrx1)

* Senior Software Developer: [https://grnh.se/oo4atrer1](https://grnh.se/oo4atrer1)

PS: Booking.com take care of relocation and visa sponsorship if needed.
general interview process goes as Hackerrank test, Recruiter phone interview,
Technical phone interview, onsite interviews. I work as a backend developer
for more than a year at booking.com during this year I personally grow in both
technical and non technical skills, the work environment is funny, challenging
but also safe. We are a data driven Company rely heavily of A/B testing. To
have more insight about what we are working on have a look at our tech blog:
[http://blog.booking.com/](http://blog.booking.com/)

If you have any questions or you would like me to refer you, feel free to send
me an email at mahmoudadelemam92@gmail.com

------
indirectlylit
Learning Equality | Full-stack web developers | San Diego, CA |
[https://learningequality.org/](https://learningequality.org/) | ONSITE |
Full-time

# Who we are

We're a not-for-profit team that builds open-source educational software for
communities with limited or no access to the Internet. We believe in the
transformative power of learning, and are passionate about social justice and
breaking down barriers that prevent people from reaching their full potential.

We started 5 years ago with KA Lite ([https://learningequality.org/ka-
lite/](https://learningequality.org/ka-lite/)), an offline-installable
platform bundling Khan Academy content and our own student tracking tools,
which is being used in nearly 200 countries and territories.

We're now in the process of releasing our second-generation platform, Kolibri
([https://learningequality.org/kolibri/](https://learningequality.org/kolibri/)),
which empowers users to create, curate, share, and learn from diverse forms of
openly licensed content, both online and offline. We're building tools for
authoring videos and exercises, an app ecosystem for embedding and
distributing HTML5 educational bundles, features for discovering and
communicating with other devices peer-to-peer over a local network, interfaces
and web-based visualizations for exploring student data, and systems for
motivating, engaging, and guiding learners. On the backend, we use
Python/Django, and on the frontend we use Vue.js and (in one project)
Backbone.js.

We recently received significant funding from Google.org to support our work
([https://www.google.org/our-work/education/learning-
equality/](https://www.google.org/our-work/education/learning-equality/)), and
our team has doubled from 10 to 20 full-time staff in the past year. We're now
building out further to support new initiatives, including a project for
refugee education with UNHCR, and to continue to build towards our longer-term
vision. It's an exciting period of growth, both for our team and for our
impact, and there are lots of ways you could make a difference!

# Who you are

You care deeply about making the world a better place, believe in the power of
learning, strive to promote equality, and resonate with our statement of core
values
([https://learningequality.org/about/values/](https://learningequality.org/about/values/)).
You love to build things, and like to think carefully about how best to serve
the needs of a diverse set of users.

# Read more and apply

Application: [http://grnh.se/4t6yqj1](http://grnh.se/4t6yqj1)

If you have questions, free to email me: 'devon' at our domain name.

------
mwadams
Endjin| UK | Full-Time, UK | [https://endjin.com](https://endjin.com)

Are you interested in working for a company where you learn something new
every day? Where you get the chance to engage with industry leaders and
Microsoft product teams to solve cutting-edge problems for our clients?

Endjin are hiring developers at all levels, from apprentices to seniors, to
work on exciting projects with clients from all over the world, in verticals
from retail to financial services, utilities and media.

Endjin specialises in digital transformation using Azure, Data & AI. We have
built 100k+ core Azure grids, and petabyte-scale storage solutions. We've
produced machine learning algorithms that find the anomalies in hundreds of
millions of device messages, or built bots that help a person sell their watch
online.

Endjin was incorporated in 2010 by two founders wanting to create a
sustainable long-term business with organic growth delivered by deep
partnerships with our clients.

Since then, we've helped organizations of all sizes, across many industries to
transform how they invest, envisage, build, deploy, test, manage, and grow new
digital offerings.

We also structure innovation programmes, process improvement, and DevSecOps,
as well as delivering production-ready code, cloud infrastructure, and
thought-leadership content.

We value life-long learning and an eye for quality. We will help you to find
the best learning techniques, tools, and team-working, so that you can achieve
your potential, and deliver the best value to our clients; while balancing
your personal goals and home life.

Our employees have a mutual respect, regardless of where they are in their
career. Ideas are developed by the whole team, from interns to seniors.

Equally, our clients pass the "nice to work for" test (and usually do so with
flying colours). As part of that, we try to understand the ethical
implications of the work we undertake. We seek to do the best we can for each
other, for our profession, clients, and for the world at large. With no
external investors, endjin has been built as a sustainable, lifelong business:
we are a company to retire out of, not exit at the expense of the employees.

You can work remotely from anywhere in the UK, with hubs in Cambridge,
Reading, Hampshire and London. We hold meet-ups in London on a regular basis.
You design your ideal working environment, and we will make it happen
together.

Apart from a real passion for learning, you know a couple of programming
languages pretty well (we do a lot of C# and Typescript, but you may know R,
or Python too). You love working with other people, but value the opportunity
to spend time in your own head, thinking things through.

You can learn more about our projects at
[https://endjin.com](https://endjin.com), see a video about our career
development pathways
[https://vimeo.com/200191869](https://vimeo.com/200191869) or read our blog
[https://blogs.endjin.com](https://blogs.endjin.com)

Contact us on hello-at-endjin-dot-com if you think this looks like a good
opportunity for you.

------
siddarthd2919
Samsung Drvline | Multiple Positions | San Jose, CA | Full Time | Onsite

1) Software Architect, Autonomous Vehicles
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/558686649/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/558686649/)

2) Software Group Leader - Autonomous Vehicles
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/551844628/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/551844628/)

3) Senior Software Development Engineer - Autonomous Vehicles
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/551842993/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/551842993/)

4) Software Development Engineer - Autonomous Vehicles
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/551845644/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/551845644/)

5) Software Security Architect
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/551844556/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/551844556/)

6) Sr. Software Engineer, Autonomous Vehicle Development
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/551845635/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/551845635/)

7) Autonomous Driving – Planning and Decision Making Algorithms Engineer
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/551800397/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/551800397/)

8) Functional Safety Architect, Automotive – Smart Machines
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/551801511/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/551801511/)

9) Sr. Embedded SW Engineer, Autonomous Vehicles
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/549484221/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/549484221/)

10) Autonomous Driving – Localization Algorithms Engineer
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/549482597/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/549482597/)

11) Sr. Staff Perception Engineer, Autonomous Driving
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/549484036/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/549484036/)

12) Senior Validation/Test Engineer, Autonomous Driving
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/594779015/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/594779015/)

13) Perception Engineer, Autonomous Driving
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/549484036/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/549484036/)

14) Deep Learning/AI Staff Engineer
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/594779090/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/594779090/)

Email sid.d@samsung.com to apply. For more information, please visit
[https://samsungdrvline.com/](https://samsungdrvline.com/)

~~~
dang
(Minor formatting point: you need two newlines to get a line break in HN
comments. I added some for you.)

------
eschluntz

         Cobalt Robotics | www.cobaltrobotics.com | Palo Alto, CA | Fulltime | Onsite
    
         `////////`     Cobalt builds indoor robot security guards
         //|    |//     that combine the reliability of an autonomous 
         //|    |//     machine with the flexibility of friendly human
         //|    |//     Robot Specialists! We just raised a Series A 
         //|    |//     from Sequoia and Founders Fund.
         //d////d//     
         |-|::::|-|     Lead frontend Engineer: React, Redux, data visualization
         |-      -|     Fullstack Engineer: Django
         |-  ++  -|     Sr. Robotics Engineer: Python, C++, ROS
         s. :++: .s     Sales Engineer: familiar with python, linux
         s. :++: .s     Contact: careers@cobaltrobotics.com
         |  :++:  |     
         |  :++:  |     
         |   ++   |     
         |        |     
        -o        o-    
        //        \\    
        s.        .s    
        |          |    
        |          |    
       /+          +\   
       y.          .y   
      /o            o\  
      y+////////////+y  
      ++-.        .-++  
        .-://////:-.

~~~
tom_mellior
Please don't include ASCII art in your posting.

------
pm90
This salary range is much too low to be posting on hacker news, FYI.
Especially for the comically large number of skills that you're looking for.
If someone did have all those skills, why would they work for you for the
salary that you have posted, rather than many SV/SF companies which will pay
many times that?

~~~
kasey_junk
Because they want to live in Southern Ontario and those are the prevailing
wages there? (I don’t know if this is true)

I agree that this seems low even outside of sv, but it doesn’t take a lot of
looking to find places where even dramatically lowered salaries lead to better
quality of life compared to the valley.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Doesn’t Canada in general have much lower salaries than the states? 70-80k CAD
doesn’t look weird even in high cost Vancouver.

~~~
pm90
Maybe it doesn’t look weird but it certainly seems weird that talented
engineers living in high CoL area are willing to work for a pittance. Yes I’m
familiar with the awesomeness of Canada and Trudeau but at the end of the day
I do want to have enough disposable income to enjoy the amenities of modern
city life.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Oh I agree. As much as I love Vancouver, I could never see myself living there
given the salaries. Well, I won't never say never, but it would have to be a
pretty great job.

